# *** The Cruiserweight Express ***



## DrMo

"The thread for all things related to cruiserweights"

My favourite division, the much maligned & often overlooked 200lb cruiserweights. 

Formed in 1979 for the smaller heavyweights the original upper limit of 190lbs was later increased to 200lb. This division provides a bridge between light-heavy & heavy but has never attracted the attention or gained the respect it deserves, despite having some fantastic fighters & legendary battles. 

It is currently one of the most competitive divisions in the sport where the best frequently fight each other & has already provided some of the best fights this year like Hernandez-Cunningham II & Huck-Afolabi II. 

The current top 5(imo) of Hernandez, Huck, Lebedev, Afolabi & Cunningham are all closely matched. Add into that mix experienced veterans like Jones, Tarver & Wlodarczyk, plus some good up-and-comers like Chakkiev, Masternak, Kayode & Kiladze & the cruiserweight scene is looking very healthy.


----------



## DrMo

My All-time top 10 cruisers

1. Evander Holyfield
2. Carlos de Leon
3. Johnny Nelson
4. David Haye
5. Dwight Muhammed Qawi
6. Juan Carlos Gomez
7. Jean Marc Mormeck
8. O'Niel Bell
9. Ancalet Wamba
10. Tomas Adamek

My current top 10

1. Hernandez (IBF, Ring)
2. Huck (WBO)
3. Lebedev (Interim WBA)
4. Afolabi
5. Cunningham
6. Wlodarcyzk (WBC)
7. Jones (WBA)
8. Tarver
9. Kayode
10. Masternak


----------



## DrMo

Two great cruiserweight fights from this year.


----------



## doug.ie

you ever see the fight between carl thompson and eli sellers ??


----------



## DrMo

doug.ie said:


> you ever see the fight between carl thompson and eli sellers ??


Yeah, it was fantastic. I think it was 6 knockdowns in 4 rounds! Sellers was a murderous puncher & Thompson was never in a dull fight.


----------



## DrMo

Some of the greatest ever CW fights, sadly my personal favourite Holyfield vs Qawi 1 has been removed from youtube :-(


----------



## Roe

I'm on board for this thread. It's usually an exciting division but never really captures the public's imagination (outside of Germany) or gets much interest. Funny because so many casual fans go on about heavyweights yet many of them would probably look at you blankly if you mentioned cruiserweights. Cruisers nowadays are like the heavyweights of old.


----------



## Batkilt

I'm on board. Big fan of the cruiserweight division. I know that many aren't and don't think there's a need for it - and while I understand why, I don't agree - but many of the beloved heavyweights of old would be competing at cruiser if they were around today. I'm not saying a Floyd Patterson couldn't beat Wladimir Klitschko - though I don't think he would - so much as he wouldn't be competing in the same division anyway. If the Yanks understood this and got behind the likes of Cunningham then I think the division would garner much more respect - and less cruisers would move to heavy.


----------



## nahkis

On board, classic division. Deserves more attention, especially now when it's cool to like some shitty 126lb-divisions instead of the consistent quality that the cruisers are delivering.


----------



## BIGTIMETIMMY

DrMo said:


> My All-time top 10 cruisers
> 
> 1. Evander Holyfield
> 2. Carlos de Leon
> 3. Johnny Nelson
> 4. David Haye
> 5. Dwight Muhammed Qawi
> 6. Juan Carlos Gomez
> 7. Jean Marc Mormeck
> 8. O'Niel Bell
> 9. Ancalet Wamba
> 10. Tomas Adamek
> 
> My current top 10
> 
> 1. Hernandez (IBF, Ring)
> 2. Huck (WBO)
> 3. Lebedev (Interim WBA)
> 4. Afolabi
> 5. Cunningham
> 6. Wlodarcyzk (WBC)
> 7. Jones (WBA)
> 8. Tarver
> 9. Kayode
> 10. Masternak


Great lists. I am a fan of the CW division to i feel it is vastly underrated. Thought on your All Time list I would have Adamek over Bell and Mormeck.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Lebedev should be above Huck Mo, he clearly beat him IMO.


----------



## DrMo

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Lebedev should be above Huck Mo, he clearly beat him IMO.


Close fight but I thought Huck won 



BIGTIMETIMMY said:


> Great lists. I am a fan of the CW division to i feel it is vastly underrated. Thought on your All Time list I would have Adamek over Bell and Mormeck.


He probably should but all the Poles on ESB have pissed me off so I put him too low :lol:


----------



## antcull

Only a matter of time before Chakhkiev destroys all before him! :deal

Might need another fight before hes completely ready for the likes of Hernandez, Cunningham, Lebedev, Huck and Ola but anyone else in the division I'd put him in there tomorrow and would back him to completely dominate them. 

Very rare to see someone so accomplished as him from so few pro fights.


----------



## Foreman Hook

Choo Choo! I wanna see Captain Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook VS Ant Tarver.:deal

Who is else with me???

Foreman Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook!:rasta


----------



## Decy

This is worth a look.


----------



## Swarmer

nahkis said:


> On board, classic division. Deserves more attention, especially now when it's cool to like some shitty 126lb-divisions instead of the consistent quality that the cruisers are delivering.


the fighters in those divisions have way more skill

cruiserweight division is why so many heavies think its okay to be fat


----------



## Batkilt

The fat heavyweights would be fat with or without the cruiserweight division.


----------



## nahkis

Swarmer said:


> the fighters in those divisions have way more skill
> 
> cruiserweight division is why so many heavies think its okay to be fat


I just don't get the fascination with these really small divisions. Besides it being hard to take them seriously, how many dudes 115lbs are there anyway? The competition must be pretty marginal at a weight like that, and I'd think thus the quality probably is lower too most of the time than it's in divisions with more fighters.


----------



## Swarmer

nahkis said:


> I just don't get the fascination with these really small divisions. Besides it being hard to take them seriously, *how many dudes 115lbs are there anyway*? The competition must be pretty marginal at a weight like that, and I'd think thus the quality probably is lower too most of the time than it's in divisions with more fighters.


Asia

Africa

;/


----------



## Flea Man

I like Heavyweights around this size. Less so the moder Cruiserwright limit. But this is a good thread nonetheless.


----------



## Flea Man

nahkis said:


> I just don't get the fascination with these really small divisions. Besides it being hard to take them seriously, how many dudes 115lbs are there anyway? The competition must be pretty marginal at a weight like that, and I'd think thus the quality probably is lower too most of the time than it's in divisions with more fighters.


While I agree straw weight is redundant and there are too many sub divisions, your dismissal of the lower weights smacks of being a fucking spastic. No offence.


----------



## Batkilt

Flea Man said:


> While I agree straw weight is redundant and there are too many sub divisions, your dismissal of the lower weights smacks of being a fucking spastic. No offence.


I know a few pounds makes a big difference in the lower weights but having a light flyweight and strawweight division seems a bit much. Nothing against the strawweights mind, they put on some cracking fights.


----------



## Flea Man

Light flyweight has been an incredible division though. 

I'd get rid of super fly and super bantam myself.


----------



## nahkis

Flea Man said:


> While I agree straw weight is redundant and there are too many sub divisions, your dismissal of the lower weights smacks of being a fucking spastic. No offence.


So you agree that the sub divisions make the competition even more marginal that it would've been even without them, that there are less fighters around these divisions, but still saying they are competetively weaker, which you seem to acknowledge, makes me the spastic? You seem to even know yourself what a joke most of the divisions are, but still keep championing them ahead of an actually good and competitive division like the Cruisers, just because it's hip.

If you get off on waking up 5 in the morning to watch two anorectic midgets from Guatemala slap each other in the least contested division in the sport the best of luck to you


----------



## Batkilt

Flea Man said:


> Light flyweight has been an incredible division though.
> 
> I'd get rid of super fly and super bantam myself.


I'd have no complaints with super featherweight doing a vanishing act along with those two. If I could I'd have the following weight classes in effect:

Light flyweight (either 105 or 108lbs)
Flyweight
Bantamweight
Featherweight
Lightweight
Welterweight
Middleweight
Light Heavyweight
Cruiserweight (I'm fine with the 200lbs limit but 190lbs as an upper weight limit works for me too)
Heavyweight


----------



## Foreman Hook

The Batkilt said:


> The fat heavyweights would be fat with or without the cruiserweight division.


I dunno why Taco Tits doesnt just fight @200LBS, he was 175LBS in the amateurs!! :lol:

Foreman Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook!:smoke


----------



## Batkilt

Foreman Hook said:


> I dunno why Taco Tits doesnt just fight @200LBS, he was 175LBS in the amateurs!! :lol:
> 
> Foreman Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook!:smoke


The likes of Arreola and Chambers could make 200lbs - albeit it'd be easier for Chambers. He's weighed in under 210lbs for his recent fights and still looks like he could weigh in lighter. When you consider he's not a hard hitter it speaks for his abilities than he can probably beat any heavyweight not named Klitschko.

Having said that I'd be more interested in seeing him against Hernandez, Huck, Lebedev, Cunningham or Diablo than Arreola - then again I'm not a fan of him at all - Mitchell and co. Looking forward to his fight with Adamek though.


----------



## Flea Man

nahkis said:


> So you agree that the sub divisions make the competition even more marginal that it would've been even without them, that there are less fighters around these divisions, but still saying they are competetively weaker, which you seem to acknowledge, makes me the spastic? You seem to even know yourself what a joke most of the divisions are, but still keep championing them ahead of an actually good and competitive division like the Cruisers, just because it's hip.
> 
> If you get off on waking up 5 in the morning to watch two anorectic midgets from Guatemala slap each other in the least contested division in the sport the best of luck to you


Hip? Light fly, fly and bantam are all historically deep divisions, even the former. The latter two both have a claim as the greatest division in history. As of late fly has given up Marquez-Concepcion, Bantam the super 4, Donaire-Montiel, Perez Vs Agbeko...still quality fights going on in these divisions even with the lack of unifications. Lighter than that we've had Roman Gonzalez Vs Chango Vargas, Segura Vs Calderon I.

200lbs is a nothing division IMO. Only serves to deplete the heavyweight ranks IMO.

I pretty much zone out on all modern boxing to be honest with you, but your assumption about the lower weights is still incorrect IMO, even if it isn't at the level of previous era's, it's still very strong.


----------



## DrMo

Flea Man said:


> 200lbs is a nothing division IMO. Only serves to deplete the heavyweight ranks IMO.


Bit harsh mate. I think the CW division is essential, historically the leap from 175lbs to HW has been the hardest to achieve. These days with HW getting bigger & bigger I think CW is becoming more & more relevant.

Its increasingly popular in Europe & around the world. It doesnt attract the attention or money of HW which means the top guys have fight eachother to generate decent paydays.

It might not be the most talented division but it is one of the most competitive & entertaining at the mo imo


----------



## Flea Man

I'd prefer 190 mate.


----------



## Batkilt

I think 190lbs would be fine. Those that couldn't get down from 200lbs would likely compete at heavyweight, and some light heavyweights that are big at the weight may be more likely to make the jump up than they are currently.


----------



## antcull

What was the reason given for moving it up to 200 in the first place? Where there any fighters that actually gained from the limit being moved up to 200 at the time it happened?


----------



## Lilo

The Batkilt said:


> The likes of Arreola and Chambers could make 200lbs - albeit it'd be easier for Chambers. He's weighed in under 210lbs for his recent fights and still looks like he could weigh in lighter. When you consider he's not a hard hitter it speaks for his abilities than *he can probably beat any heavyweight not named Klitschko*.
> 
> Having said that I'd be more interested in seeing him against Hernandez, Huck, Lebedev, Cunningham or Diablo than Arreola - then again I'm not a fan of him at all - Mitchell and co. Looking forward to his fight with Adamek though.


I have to disagree with the bold bit although I too would prefer to see him at Cruiserweight, at least he can become a world champion down there. Do you rate him at #3 then? :think

Personally, here's how I see him against other contenders:

Chisora - 50/50
Haye - KO loss
Adamek - 50/50
Arreola - Clear decision win
Tony Thompson - 50/50
Povetkin - Clear decision loss.
Mitchell - Slight favourite for now.
Price - ? but would start as favourite
Fury - Clear decision

I have him anywhere from #5 to #10.

Just my opinion but if he beats Adamek he's right back in the mix!


----------



## Batkilt

I don't rate him at number 3, no. But I said I believe he could beat any heavyweight not named Klitschko. As it stands he'd need to fight and defeat a few of those other top heavyweights before I'd rank him there as I don't rank on potential. If I did Solis would be #3.


----------



## Batkilt

@Lilo

Hope that didn't come across as a flippant response. Using my phone as I'm at work and keying in a proper response takes ages.


----------



## Bajingo

Chambers looks in good shape for his fight this week, but there's a picture of him I saw next to Don George and George looks bigger.


----------



## Lilo

The Batkilt said:


> @Lilo
> 
> Hope that didn't come across as a flippant response. Using my phone as I'm at work and keying in a proper response takes ages.


No, I got it! :good


----------



## Foreman Hook

Lilo said:


> I have to disagree with the bold bit although I too would prefer to see him at Cruiserweight, at least he can become a world champion down there. Do you rate him at #3 then? :think
> 
> Personally, here's how I see him against other contenders:
> 
> Chisora - 50/50
> Haye - KO loss
> Adamek - 50/50
> Arreola - Clear decision win
> *Tony Thompson - 50/50*
> Povetkin - Clear decision loss.
> Mitchell - Slight favourite for now.
> Price - ? but would start as favourite
> Fury - Clear decision
> 
> I have him anywhere from #5 to #10.
> 
> Just my opinion but if he beats Adamek he's right back in the mix!


50/50 with Old Man Tony "The Forehead" Thompson??? atsch

Did you see TT VS Maurice "Horrid" Harris? He was SLOW AS MOLASSES IN JANUARY!!! :lol: :rofl

Foreman Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook!:smoke


----------



## Batkilt

Lilo said:


> I have to disagree with the bold bit although I too would prefer to see him at Cruiserweight, at least he can become a world champion down there. Do you rate him at #3 then? :think
> 
> Personally, here's how I see him against other contenders:
> 
> Chisora - 50/50
> Haye - KO loss
> Adamek - 50/50
> Arreola - Clear decision win
> Tony Thompson - 50/50
> Povetkin - Clear decision loss.
> Mitchell - Slight favourite for now.
> Price - ? but would start as favourite
> Fury - Clear decision
> 
> I have him anywhere from #5 to #10.
> 
> Just my opinion but if he beats Adamek he's right back in the mix!


Well, here's my take on those you mentioned:

Chisora - Eddie would be able to outslick and outblack Chisora over 12 rounds. I've yet to see Chisora seriously hurt a heavyweight of the calibre that would justify thinking he'd knock Chambers out. Chisora would have a size advantage - but who doesn't against Chambers - but unless he spent the first six or seven rounds just concentrating on working the body of Chambers and then take over once he's worn out, I can't see him winning.

Haye - Haye doesn't KO Chambers. His only stoppage loss was to Wladimir Klitschko and Haye doesn't hit as hard. Granted Haye's got a great KO ratio at cruiserweight and Chambers is close to there on the scales, but it was a sustained beating against Wlad that got him and I think he'd get up from Haye's shots. Not saying Haye wouldn't be able to score a knockdown and win a close fight, but I don't see him knocking Chambers out.

Adamek - I think Adamek's on the slide to be honest. He's been in some tough fights and I don't think the move to heavyweight has really added longevity to his career. Not saying he's shot, but he's on the slide and I favour Chambers 60/40 at this point.

Arreola - ....is a bit shit really. Clear win for Chambers.

Tony Thompson - Another decision win for 'Fast' Eddie.

Povetkin - Although Huck caused Povetkin serious problems, it was his awkward style that did that and Eddie isn't at all similar as a fighter. I think it'd be similar to their first fight. Chambers would cause him problems at first but Povetkin wins down the stretch.

Mitchell - Can't agree with you at all. I think Mitchell's shit to be frank, and he's going to be another American HBO hype job. Chambers would school him.

Price & Fury - Their respective height and reach advantages would pose Eddie problems. Right now I think he'd be able to get a win on the cards if he can stay out of reach, but it's hard to say as neither Price nor Fury have mixed in even European class at this point.


----------



## Flea Man

Thompson is the pits!


----------



## Lilo

The Batkilt said:


> Well, here's my take on those you mentioned:
> 
> Chisora - Eddie would be able to outslick and outblack Chisora over 12 rounds. I've yet to see Chisora seriously hurt a heavyweight of the calibre that would justify thinking he'd knock Chambers out. Chisora would have a size advantage - but who doesn't against Chambers - but unless he spent the first six or seven rounds just concentrating on working the body of Chambers and then take over once he's worn out, I can't see him winning.
> 
> Haye - Haye doesn't KO Chambers. His only stoppage loss was to Wladimir Klitschko and Haye doesn't hit as hard. Granted Haye's got a great KO ratio at cruiserweight and Chambers is close to there on the scales, but it was a sustained beating against Wlad that got him and I think he'd get up from Haye's shots. Not saying Haye wouldn't be able to score a knockdown and win a close fight, but I don't see him knocking Chambers out.
> 
> Adamek - I think Adamek's on the slide to be honest. He's been in some tough fights and I don't think the move to heavyweight has really added longevity to his career. Not saying he's shot, but he's on the slide and I favour Chambers 60/40 at this point.
> 
> Arreola - ....is a bit shit really. Clear win for Chambers.
> 
> Tony Thompson - Another decision win for 'Fast' Eddie.
> 
> Povetkin - Although Huck caused Povetkin serious problems, it was his awkward style that did that and Eddie isn't at all similar as a fighter. I think it'd be similar to their first fight. Chambers would cause him problems at first but Povetkin wins down the stretch.
> 
> Mitchell - Can't agree with you at all. I think Mitchell's shit to be frank, and he's going to be another American HBO hype job. Chambers would school him.
> 
> Price & Fury - Their respective height and reach advantages would pose Eddie problems. Right now I think he'd be able to get a win on the cards if he can stay out of reach, but it's hard to say as neither Price nor Fury have mixed in even European class at this point.


I wasn't very clear there; I meant I'd have Chambers as favourite over:

Price, Fury and Mitchell - not the other way round. They're all too green for Chambers IMO.

I just think he could be done now, the Wlad KO was pretty brutal (although I haven't seen his comeback fight so its just a hunch).

The Tiger has KO'd everyone since he lost to Wlad too; he's always been pretty underrated. I have him at the same level as Chambers which is 'decent'.


----------



## Foreman Hook

Flea Man said:


> Thompson is the pits!


Aye m8, the cess-pits. :yep


----------



## dkos

A couple of results from the Super 8 cruiserweight tournament in South Africa:

Zack Mwekassa KO1 Tshepang Mohale
Thabiso Mchunu TKO1 Flo Simba (looks like Simba's career could be over)
Danie Venter UD Daniel Bruwer (79-72, 79-72 and 78-73)


----------



## DrMo

dkos said:


> A couple of results from the Super 8 cruiserweight tournament in South Africa:
> 
> Zack Mwekassa KO1 Tshepang Mohale
> Thabiso Mchunu TKO1 Flo Simba (looks like Simba's career could be over)
> Danie Venter UD Daniel Bruwer (79-72, 79-72 and 78-73)


Good result for Zack (who I hope wins it) but Simba losing like that is a bit of a shocker.

Cheers for posting the results, Id forgotten it was going on


----------



## Batkilt

So the Super 8 is officially underway? I found it a bit confusing as there seemed to be some 'qualifying' fights being talked about. I remember Ran Nakash being mentioned as a potential participant for whatever reason too.

Had no idea Nakash came in overweight and opted to forfeit his purse and go home. Pity for the tournament as he recently fought Marco Huck so if anyone else in the tournament got a win over him it'd might be a profile booster for them to a degree.


----------



## dkos

The Batkilt said:


> So the Super 8 is officially underway? I found it a bit confusing as there seemed to be some 'qualifying' fights being talked about. I remember Ran Nakash being mentioned as a potential participant for whatever reason too.
> 
> Had no idea Nakash came in overweight and opted to forfeit his purse and go home. Pity for the tournament as he recently fought Marco Huck so if anyone else in the tournament got a win over him it'd might be a profile booster for them to a degree.


Yep, full article here for those that want to see it:

http://www.goldengloves.co.za/boxing-news/disgraceful-nakash-thrown-out-of-super-8/



> In a sensational twist to this weekend's Nashua Super Eight, number one ranked Ran Nakash was thrown out of the tournament on Friday afternoon.
> 
> Given an ultimatum to lose the weight or go in and forfeit his purse, the Israeli opted to go home.
> 
> Golden Gloves' Rodney Berman was furious, calling Nakash and his team "a disgrace to boxing".
> 
> Trouble was brewing earlier in the week when Nakash appeared flabby and over the cruiserweight limit, but it boiled over on Friday when he failed to make the weight of 90,70kg. He was 1,1kg over the mark and was then given two hours to shed the excess baggage.
> 
> When he returned to the scales he was still half a kilogram above the mark. Offered another hour to lose it, he refused and insisted that the fight go on.
> 
> Berman then stepped in and said he could do so, but would have to forfeit his purse.
> 
> Nakash baulked at this suggestion whereupon Berman took the decision to throw him out.
> 
> "He'll be on a plane tonight," said a visibly angry Berman. "He and his team are the most obstructive, amateurish team I have ever dealt with, a real disgrace. They disrespected the boxers and they disrespected the tournament. My one regret is that I brought people in of such a low calibre."
> 
> The real victim in all of this is Johnny Muller, who trained for four months for the opportunity to fight Nakash.
> 
> He will now go through to the next round on a walkover, although it is desperately disappointing that he never had the opportunity to showcase his skills against a former world title challenger.
> 
> Berman will be sending his US partner Lou Di Bella, who promotes Nakash, a strongly-worded letter condemning Nakash and his camp.
> 
> "They're revolting and I'm glad to see the back of them."
> 
> All the other fighters came in within the stipulated weight limit.
> 
> Zack Mwekassa, who fights Tshepang Mohale in the first bout at 8pm, is now the number one ranked boxer.


The Simba stoppage was apparently premature. Hopefully we'll get some footage, as the show was screened in SA.


----------



## Batkilt

Bit disappointed with that. Nakash added a little bit of a 'name' to the tournament, even though he's not an elite fighter by any means. Not seen much of Simba other than his last few heavyweight bouts. You reckon he's got a future at cruiserweight or is he at his level just now in South Africa?


----------



## Bajingo

Simba was pretty hyped not long ago, but his punch resistance is clearly poor and I've heard his heart isn't really in it. Best to walk away if hes getting blown away by guys at this level.


----------



## DrMo

Time for a bump. Here is one of the quarter finals from the super 8 tournament in South Africa. One of my favourite fighters Zack Mwekassa absolutely flattening his opponent in the 1st round, well worth watching for the crazy KO


----------



## O59

Thompson-Haye was a very good bout.


----------



## Lilo

Ezra Sellers = Ultimate KO or be KO'd.

Quality fight that with Thompson.


----------



## DrMo

2 title fights coming up in the autumn..

IBF/Ring champ Hernandez vs Ross on 15th September & Lebedev(interim WBA) vs Jones(regular WBA) on 20th October

Ross is on the comeback trail & will be a tough test for YPH. Lebedev's fighting another 40 year old but at least it finally clears up the WBA title picture.


----------



## dkos

Latest from the Super 8 tournament:

*Simba stopped in one round*

In the first semi-final of the Super 8 cruiserweight series Flo Simba (89.70kg) was once again stopped in the first round by Thabiso Mchunu (90.68kg). The southpaw Mchunu (12-1, 10 KOs) came out firing at the first bell and never let up as battered Simba (12-4, 10 KOs) around the ring landing with thudding right and lefts to the head before referee Phillip Durandt stepped in to wave the fight off at 2 minutes 46 seconds into the round.

In the other semifinal, Danie Venter (90.62kg) took every thing that the powerful Zack Mwekassa (89.54kg) threw at him before stopping him in the fourth round. Mwekassa went down from a left hook in the second round but beat the count. Another classic left hook sent Mwekassa down in the fourth, but he managed to beat the count. However, Venter backed him up and sent him down flat on his back after a flurry of blows. Referee Jaap van Nieuwenhuizen stepped in immediately to stop the fight at 2 minute 23 seconds into of the round. Mweksassa's record drops to 13-3, 12 KOs and Venter improves to 14-5, 10 KOs.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/liebenberg-wins-in-the-ninth-round-138338#more-138338


----------



## DrMo

*Review of 2012. The Champions:*

*Yoan Pablo Hernandez* (IBF) began the year with a rematch against Cunningham which was an excellent fight, after being knocked down early Cunningham rallied well & outboxed the Cuban for the middle rounds only for YPH to rally well & nearly stop Cunningham in dramatic fashion. His next defence in September against Troy Ross was an equally good fight, YPH's fragility was again apparent against the hard-hitting Canadian & many observers felt he was fortunate to get the nod in an action packed fight. He is scheduled to fight American clubfighter Eric Shields in Feb.

*Marco Huck* (WBO) had a big year, after narrowly losing to Povetkin up at heavyweight there followed a rematch vs Ola Afolabi & they produced a contender for FOTY. After an amazing 12th round the fight was ruled a draw, hopefully we'll see a third fight this year. In his next fight Huck was far from impressive against the veteran Firat Arslan & was lucky to escape with the judges nod.

*Denis Lebedev* (WBA) scored impressive knockouts over Shawn Cox & Santander Silgado. Lebedev finally became the official WBA champion after Guillermo Jones' terrible title reign & he may potential fight Eddie Chambers later this year.

*Krzysztof Wlodarczk* (WBC) only fought once last year & it was another rematch against the tricky Puerto Rican Francisco Palacios, who had outboxed Wlod for the majority of their 1st fight. In the rematch Wlod landed the harder punches throughout & deserved the UD he was awarded. Wlod will be facing the experienced former champion Jean-Marc Mormeck in February.

*The Contenders*

Bejing gold medalist Rakkhim Chakkiev 16(12)-0 racked up 5 fights in 2012 & continues to impress with his aggression & power. He should be getting a title shot this year & will give anyone in the division a very tough fight. Mateusz Masternek 29(21)-0 also had a busy year & is maturing nicely into a top level cruiser, he won the WBO Euro title in his last fight vs Finn Juho Haapoja. Iago Kiladze 20(13)-0 defended his minor WBA title 3 times, after 2 quick stoppage wins he was extended 12 rounds by the teak tough Ismail Abdoul. Look out for this tall, powerful boxer-puncher next year because he should be in title contention soon.

In the Super 6 tournament in South Africa the 24 year old Thabiso Mchunu 12(9)-1(1) emerged victorious after kayoing the once highly touted Flo Simba twice (both in the 1st round) & then stopping Daniel Venter in the final. The pre-tournament favourite Zack Mwekassa, who had beaten Mchunu before the tournament suffered an upset loss in the semi-final.

The Prospects 

In Britain, Matty Askin lost against Jon-Lewis Dickinson in a fight for the vacant English title & he was stopped in 11 rounds fighting for a minor WBO title in Poland. Tony Conquest struggled with injuries but looked impressive stopping Leon Williams in the 1st round. In December he was upset by Neil Dawson & knocked out, also in the 1st round.

Steven Simmons only fought 3 times last year but he remains unbeaten at 6(2)-0, he's been looking solid if unspectacular & hopefully will be more active in 2013. Danny Price 7(1)-0 was busier. He's tall & talented but is still a work in progress & a long way beating the best British cruisers.

My favourite prospect Youri Kalenga fought 5 times in 2012 & is now 14(8)-0. He is steadily improving & in his last fight scored a nice body shot ko, the kid is still raw but he can really punch & will be in some exciting fights in the future. David Graf 9(6)-0 is another one for the future, a taller & technical fighter with potential.


----------



## Danny

There's a lot of quality fights to be made in this division. I'd love to see a Super 6 with Ola, Huck, Lebedev, YPH, Chambers and Ross or one of Chakkhiev/Masternak.

So many good fights to be made. Hope Lebedev-Chambers happens next year, Ola-Huck III should be good, would be good to see Wlod in with something decent for a change. I'd like to see Wlod-Chakhkiev and YPH in with Masternak and hopefully Ross gets another shot somewhere.


----------



## Michael

Ive got big love for Chakhkiev, well schooled, strong as an ox and can produced some serious knockouts when he wants to. Hoping that 2013 is unibrow's breakout year


----------



## Lunny

It's all about Ola in 2013. Ola-Huck 3 in March: And the new!


----------



## DrMo

Its such a competitive division, it might not have any great fighters but it does produce great fights. Huck-Afolabi II, YPH-Ross & YPH-Cunningham II were all better title fights than any at heavyweight, apart from Huck-Povetkin. 

Lebedev is the most well-rounded, he has a solid chin & throws compact, powerful shots but he's not exceptional. Hernandez has fast hands for a man his size, he can punch but is reckless & vunerable. I think he's clearly a boiled down heavyweight & that affects his stamina. Huck is pure entertainment, what he lacks in craft he compensates with effort & hunger. His last fight was a little worrying, he seemed a bit jaded & got lucky. Wlod is a bit basic & slow but he's tough & can punch. 

Ola was the best defensive cruiser but Chambers is even slicker, they both have the potential to outbox any of the titlists. Ross deserves another title shot & would be a dangerous opponent for anyone. Chakkiev looks like a beast & he's ready for big time. 

2013 could be a very good year


----------



## DrMo

Cruiser news

Yoan Pablo Hernandez fractured a knuckle in sparring & his IBF defense against Shields is off. Mormeck has also pulled out of his fight with WBC champion Wlod, Wlod has the opportunity to make a voluntary defense before his mandatory vs Fragomeni.

Huck-Afolabi III has been made for March 12th. Chakhkiev is ranked #1 in Europe & may be fighting Masternak in the near future.

Chris Keane had a good win last night stopping McPhilbin in 3 rounds, he's talented but has struggled with injuries & hopefully he'll be fighting Dickinson soon. Dickinson is defending is British title vs David Dolan on February 12th & there is a rematch scheduled between Dawson & Conquest on the undercard of Burns/Groves/Clev/Chisora.

Double ABA champion Deoin Jumah has signed with Sauerland & looks set for a busy year. He will make his debut in early February & has another fight a week later.

On the undercard of tonights Golovkin bill is the promising Kazakh Isa Akberbayev 10(7)-0 http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=506803&cat=boxer He has a similar style to Golovkin though he prefers to stay behind his jab a little more & doesnt possess the same freakish power. Hopefully Boxnation show him in action because he looks quite tidy & should be stepping up his competition this year.


----------



## Wallet

DrMo said:


> Double ABA champion Deoin Jumah has signed with Sauerland & looks set for a busy year. He will make his debut in early February & has another fight a week later.


I suspect we may see him on the Froch-Kessler undercard then.



DrMo said:


> On the undercard of tonights Golovkin bill is the promising Kazakh Isa Akberbayev 10(7)-0 http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=506803&cat=boxer He has a similar style to Golovkin though he prefers to stay behind his jab a little more & doesnt possess the same freakish power. Hopefully Boxnation show him in action because he looks quite tidy & should be stepping up his competition this year.


I haven't seen the fight but he was knocked out in the 10th and final round.


----------



## DrMo

Wallet said:


> I suspect we may see him on the Froch-Kessler undercard then.
> 
> I haven't seen the fight but he was knocked out in the 10th and final round.


Hopefully so

Akberbayev had been looking good but was up against a guy who looked like a cross between Malinaggi & McPhilbin. Isa was badly cut & after they traded early KDs the fight was pretty close. Sick knockout at the end from a shortish right hand, Isa was out for a few minutes.


----------



## Wallet

DrMo said:


> Akberbayev had been looking good but was up against a guy who looked like a cross between Malinaggi & McPhilbin.


I've got to see this. :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Jumah wins his debut by KO1, and is scheduled to fight again next weekend in Denmark.

[video=dailymotion;xx8f5u]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xx8f5u_2013-02-02-deion-jumah-vs-ruslan-bitarov_sport#.UQ2uiR3tSWY[/video]


----------



## DrMo




----------



## DrMo

There is a new addition to the British cruiserweight scene, Simon Vaillily, the 2010 commonwealth gold medalists has turned pro & signed with Frank Warren.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Vallily


----------



## Boxed Ears

I want to see Chambers/Lebedev, now! :fire


----------



## Roe

Boxed Ears said:


> I want to see Chambers/Lebedev, now! :fire


I wanna see Eddie against any one of the top cruiserweights asap. Think I read somewhere the other day that Marco Huck has already said he's not interested in fighting Chambers though. I wonder why..


----------



## Boxed Ears

Make it happen, @Roe! :fire


----------



## Roe

Boxed Ears said:


> Make it happen, @Roe! :fire


I've done my best..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/304179959138766848


----------



## JamieC

Eddie and Afolabi to collect the trinkets and unify them in the most beautiful boxing match since Toney-McCallum please God


----------



## Roe

Roe said:


> I've done my best..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/304179959138766848


Eddie retweeted me :lol:


----------



## Roe

How would you guys rank the cruiserweights at the moment? It's a weird situation because the division has a lot of quality at the top end and most of them have had really close fights with each other.

The way I see it is that there's 3 different groups here:

*Group A: *You've got *Marco Huck* who was pretty lucky to get the decision over *Firat Arslan* last time out. You could also argue either way for his fights with *Ola Afolabi* and *Denis Lebedev*. But then you can also chuck in an unfortunate decision loss to one of the top heavyweights in Alexander Povetkin. Splitting those 4 is near impossible until they meet again and even then the fights would probably be razor close once more.

*Group B: *Then you've got *Yoan Pablo Hernandez *who's really entertaining and has good wins over *Steve Cunningham* and a controversial win over *Troy Ross* last time out - many, including myself, scored the fight to Ross. Cunningham's recently moved up to fight heavyweights and has a win (fuck the official decision) over the last consensus #1 cruiserweight in Tomasz Adamek - who was also recently beaten by *Eddie Chambers* who himself has decided to move down to compete officially at 200 lbs.

*Group C: * In the final group you've got *Krzysztof Wlodarczyk* - who holds solid wins over *Danny Green* and *Francisco Palacios*. Green lost to *Antonio Tarver*, who then drew with *Lateef Kayode* in another good fight - then got banned for failing a drugs test. *BJ Flores* is also just about in the mix with a debatable loss to Green.

It's a cracking division anyway!

Edit: Added in a bit about the Hernandez/Ross fight also being a debated decision :good

Also.. going back a bit longer the groups meet a few times as well with Wlodarczyk and Cunningham having 2 real close fights (not sure I've seen either tbh), Cunningham beating Huck, Adamek then beating Cunningham in a terrific fight. Then Cunningham beat Troy Ross in another controversial fight where it was stopped after a clash of heads and ruled as a TKO win.


----------



## Bryn

Worth noting, @Roe, that a lot of people scored Hernandez-Ross to Ross, some were even calling it a robbery.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Worth noting, @Roe, that a lot of people scored Hernandez-Ross to Ross, some were even calling it a robbery.


I was gonna mention that but can't remember what I thought of it at the time :lol:

Just found the RBR thread - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?2517-Hernandez-Ross-RBR/page9 - and I said..



Roe said:


> I have it 115-112 Ross but expect Hernandez to "win" this.


:think

So there's another close decision in there!


----------



## Bryn

Nice one. :good

I didn't have a big problem with the decisions, personally.


----------



## JamieC

I would say its like this for me:

Hernandez
Huck
Afolabi
Ross
Lebedev
Wlod
Arslan
Kayode
Masternak
Chakhkiev
Kucher

The Ross fight was controversial but it wasn't a terrible terrible robbery, but i would like to see a rematch. As i have YPH as the "champ" for me, I wouldnt switch him and Ross just yet, but Afolabi has the potential to be the man, Chambers could slot in the top five as well. And I am excited about Chakhkiev for sure


----------



## JamieC

I've just seen Ali Ismailov is the current WBO Latino champion :rofl


----------



## Roe

"@Mastrangelosb: Polish media report Wlodarczyk -Chakhkiev is pretty much done for June 22. Russian side signed."


----------



## JamieC

Roe said:


> "@Mastrangelosb: Polish media report Wlodarczyk -Chakhkiev is pretty much done for June 22. Russian side signed."


Good fight! Why is Mastrangelosb not on here btw? He's a boxinghead on twitter


----------



## DrMo

Time for a bump, just seen there are 2 excellent cruiserweight fights coming up in the next couple of months...

13th July, Monaco. Dmytro Kucher 21(15)-0 vs Ilunga Makabu 13(13)-1(1)
8th August, Connecticut. Eddie Chambers 36(18)-3(1) vs Thabiso Mchunu 13(10)-1(1)

Kucher is a solid looking Ukrainian contender but I fancy Makabu to spring an upset here, he was in excellent form in his last fight (at the same venue on a GGG undercard) & is one of the most promising cruisers. He throws excellent combinations with good variety & I think he could be a really good fighter as long as his chin holds up, he was stopped inside 30seconds on his debut.

Chambers is making his long awaited cruiserweight debut against the South African Mchunu, who was the surprise winner of the South African based Super 8 tournament last year. Eddie should be far too good, I expect him to shine.


----------



## Eoghan

РУССКИЙ ВИТЯЗЬ!!! RUSSIAN KNIGHT!!!


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot)

I really like cruiserweight and its a shame that in its early history lots of guys would win belts but move right up to heavyweight rather than stay there and try to be dominant 

this past decade was a great decade for the weight lots of unification and many top guys fighting to set up RING champs and lineages


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot)

Im not so sold on Chambers as a cruiserweight, his best asset was speed, but that was against big slow heavyweights, at cruiser his speed will be equaled

His punch output is way too low, though he is accurate and fighting smaller men where he may have a size advantage may result in him being more of a puncher

we will see


----------



## Berliner

Chambers really Need to work at his work rate. At cruiserweight his opponents will be faster and will have a higher work rate. I am not sold on Chambers being a great heavyweight.


----------



## dyna

Cruiserweight is like the old heavyweight division except they can't come in fat because of weight limit.


----------



## PivotPunch

Does anyone know how Kalenga could lose to this guy? Kalenga showed weaknesses like his stamina and he could be outworked by a good boxer but not by this guy by a better fighter yes but this is one of the worst decisions I've ever witnessed. I only skipped through the fight since I'm lazy but I almost thought something wasn't right when I saw on boxrec that he lost against that guy in his country especially against someone with that record but this is really bad maybe I'm totally wrong because I didn't watch the whole fight and someone who has seen it knows better but to me it seems that they literally gave the fight the other guy just for surviving Kalenga probably would have needed to kill this guy to win the fight. Again I didn't watch the whole fight but from what I've seen this fight takes the work robbery to a whole new level this is ridiculous






And just look at the scores according to boxrec atsch
Deniss Sirjatovs 100-93 | judge: Romans Sevcenko 99-97 | judge: Jevgenijs Andrejevs 100-94 
Every judge was from Latvia and according to boxrec Kalenga was deducted one point which I didn't notice watching the fight. I mean this is really bad


----------



## One to watch

Just seen this thread.

Good work mo.

I will try to remember to add to in the future.


----------



## DrMo

PivotPunch said:


> Does anyone know how Kalenga could lose to this guy? Kalenga showed weaknesses like his stamina and he could be outworked by a good boxer but not by this guy by a better fighter yes but this is one of the worst decisions I've ever witnessed. I only skipped through the fight since I'm lazy but I almost thought something wasn't right when I saw on boxrec that he lost against that guy in his country especially against someone with that record but this is really bad maybe I'm totally wrong because I didn't watch the whole fight and someone who has seen it knows better but to me it seems that they literally gave the fight the other guy just for surviving Kalenga probably would have needed to kill this guy to win the fight. Again I didn't watch the whole fight but from what I've seen this fight takes the work robbery to a whole new level this is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just look at the scores according to boxrec atsch
> Deniss Sirjatovs 100-93 | judge: Romans Sevcenko 99-97 | judge: Jevgenijs Andrejevs 100-94
> Every judge was from Latvia and according to boxrec Kalenga was deducted one point which I didn't notice watching the fight. I mean this is really bad


I love Kalenga (no ****) thankyou very much for the footage I'll watch it now.

Did you see his fight with Kiladze earlier in the year?


----------



## PivotPunch

DrMo said:


> I love Kalenga (no ****) thankyou very much for the footage I'll watch it now.
> 
> Did you see his fight with Kiladze earlier in the year?


Yes. But even in that fight I saw some weaknesses I really like Kalenga and his style but he has some weaknesses as in his feet aren't that fast, and even though he isn't a really bad boxer he is a little bit raw and could be outworked by a good boxer who moves a lot and can avoid getting ko'd. And even in this fight I think Kalenga was too focused on landing that one big shot. 
but i hope he can bounce back I would really like to see him with a good offensive coach maybe I'm wrong and his coach isn't the issue but someone like Roach could really help him. I really doubt he's going to change trainers anytime soon and even if he did it would most likely not be Roach but I'm sure there are several trainers who could polish his skills a little bit. Maybe it's also because he's taking most of his fights short notice against pretty unknown guys and he would perform better with a full camp i have no idea


----------



## DrMo

PivotPunch said:


> Yes. But even in that fight I saw some weaknesses I really like Kalenga and his style but he has some weaknesses as in his feet aren't that fast, and even though he isn't a really bad boxer he is a little bit raw and could be outworked by a good boxer who moves a lot and can avoid getting ko'd. And even in this fight I think Kalenga was too focused on landing that one big shot.
> but i hope he can bounce back I would really like to see him with a good offensive coach maybe I'm wrong and his coach isn't the issue but someone like Roach could really help him. I really doubt he's going to change trainers anytime soon and even if he did it would most likely not be Roach but I'm sure there are several trainers who could polish his skills a little bit. Maybe it's also because he's taking most of his fights short notice against pretty unknown guys and he would perform better with a full camp i have no idea


Just watched the fight.

Kalenga wins the 1st & lands a big right hand that staggers Kulikauskis. Next 4 rounds are hard to score, Kuli using his journeyman skills & southpaw stance to make Youri miss with most of his work & pecking away with pitter-patter shots. Youri keeps coming forward but is largely ineffective, however all the hard punches & significant attacks are his.

Round 6, Youri really warming up. The ref has already given him 3 stern warnings for non existant transgressions & after landing a right-left hook combination at the end of the round, stunning Kuli the ref jumps in & deducts a point.

Round 7 Youri moves up another gear & really starts beating Kuli up, although Kuli lands a single good counter in return its another clear round for Youri, although he's looking tired.

8 is Youri but close, 9 is Youri but very close & the best round of the fight, 10th round is even better.

Its not a robbery, although the point deduction was bizarre but it is a bad decision, however, if you did give every close round to Kuliakauskis & preferred his work off the back foot I could see him winning by a slight margin.

Kalenga didn't press the action enough to win enough rounds conclusively to avoid the horrible scorecards. Against a mobile southpaw almost everytime he loaded up on a left hook he hit nothing but air.
@dkos


----------



## PivotPunch

DrMo said:


> Just watched the fight.
> 
> Kalenga wins the 1st & lands a big right hand that staggers Kulikauskis. Next 4 rounds are hard to score, Kuli using his journeyman skills & southpaw stance to make Youri miss with most of his work & pecking away with pitter-patter shots. Youri keeps coming forward but is largely ineffective, however all the hard punches & significant attacks are his.
> 
> Round 6, Youri really warming up. The ref has already given him 3 stern warnings for non existant transgressions & after landing a right-left hook combination at the end of the round, stunning Kuli the ref jumps in & deducts a point.
> 
> Round 7 Youri moves up another gear & really starts beating Kuli up, although Kuli lands a single good counter in return its another clear round for Youri, although he's looking tired.
> 
> 8 is Youri but close, 9 is Youri but very close & the best round of the fight, 10th round is even better.
> 
> Its not a robbery, although the point deduction was bizarre but it is a bad decision, however, if you did give every close round to Kuliakauskis & preferred his work off the back foot I could see him winning by a slight margin.
> 
> Kalenga didn't press the action enough to win enough rounds conclusively to avoid the horrible scorecards. Against a mobile southpaw almost everytime he loaded up on a left hook he hit nothing but air.
> 
> @dkos


Yeah I guess it depends on how you score but I'm usually not impressed with pure workrate for example I didn't understand why some scored the fight for malignaggi against Broner


----------



## dkos

DrMo said:


> Just watched the fight.
> 
> Kalenga wins the 1st & lands a big right hand that staggers Kulikauskis. Next 4 rounds are hard to score, Kuli using his journeyman skills & southpaw stance to make Youri miss with most of his work & pecking away with pitter-patter shots. Youri keeps coming forward but is largely ineffective, however all the hard punches & significant attacks are his.
> 
> Round 6, Youri really warming up. The ref has already given him 3 stern warnings for non existant transgressions & after landing a right-left hook combination at the end of the round, stunning Kuli the ref jumps in & deducts a point.
> 
> Round 7 Youri moves up another gear & really starts beating Kuli up, although Kuli lands a single good counter in return its another clear round for Youri, although he's looking tired.
> 
> 8 is Youri but close, 9 is Youri but very close & the best round of the fight, 10th round is even better.
> 
> Its not a robbery, although the point deduction was bizarre but it is a bad decision, however, if you did give every close round to Kuliakauskis & preferred his work off the back foot I could see him winning by a slight margin.
> 
> Kalenga didn't press the action enough to win enough rounds conclusively to avoid the horrible scorecards. Against a mobile southpaw almost everytime he loaded up on a left hook he hit nothing but air.
> 
> @dkos


Cheers for the summary :good


----------



## DrMo

Did anyone else know that Kalenga has signed up with Gary Hyde? :ibutt

Just seen that on boxrec. And Youri is fighting http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=446927&cat=boxer on Saturday


----------



## Eoghan

I hear Cleverly's moving up?


----------



## Kurushi

Eoghan said:


> I hear Cleverly's moving up?


Yep, I was going to post that in here but you beat me to it. He was on the Boxnation couch for the Hopkins/Murat fight. He said that in the "2nd chapter" of his career he could well come back straight at CW instead of LHW.


----------



## Berliner

Kurushi said:


> Yep, I was going to post that in here but you beat me to it. He was on the Boxnation couch for the Hopkins/Murat fight. He said that in the "2nd chapter" of his career he could well come back straight at CW instead of LHW.


I bet he will fight one of the Sauerland Cruiserweights next year. Maybe even Huck. Could be a good pay day.


----------



## DrMo

3 cruiser fights of note tonight, all featuring guys coming off a loss & 2 of them are on the Golovkin-Stevens undercard.

In his first fight since losing the 3rd fight with Huck, Ola Afolabi is taking on Lukasz Janik 26(14)-1 over 12 rounds for the vacant IBO title. Never seen Janik in action but his only loss was a 5th round TKO vs his fellow Pole Masternak in 2009 & he is rated in the top50 on boxrec.

Also on the GGG card is his compatriot Isa Akberbayev 10(7)-0, a promising prospect fighting for the first time since being knocked out cold in January by Anthony Ferrante (who failed a post-fight drug test & the result has been changed to a NC). For those of you who haven't seen him before Isa is a technical boxer-puncher somewhat similar in style to Golovkin (although lacking that freaky power) & is taking on another unbeaten prospect Brian Clookey 4(2)-0-2 in a 6 rounder.

Youri Kalenga 16(10)-1 is scheduled to face Georgian journeyman George Tevdorashvilli in his first fight since losing his unbeaten record to a dodgy decision in Latvia. Youri has signed with Gary Hyde & will hopefully get the exposure he deserves, though I see his fight tonight is listed as being at light-heavyweight.

In other cruiser news former champion & one of the best ever cruisers, 40 year old Juan Carlos Gomez returned to division last night with a 2nd round stoppage win


----------



## DrMo

Kalenga's fight from the weekend. Durable opponent, never been KOd & gone the distance with some respectable Euro-level opposition.






Nice left hook off the jab at 3.20


----------



## adamcanavan

DrMo said:


> Kalenga's fight from the weekend. Durable opponent, never been KOd & gone the distance with some respectable Euro-level opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice left hook off the jab at 3.20


Kalenga is a top talent


----------



## Brownies

Hey guys ! Any news on Lebedev ?


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> The undefeated Russian cruserweight prospect Dmitry "The Sledge Hammer" Kudryashov.
> 11 wins, all by KO.
> He just destroyed Shawn Cox (Lebedev's recent opponent) in two rounds this saturday.
> Tall, big with a very good punch.
> But what's really interesting about him is that his style resembles of Dmitry Pirog's fighting style.


Kudryashov will face Zack Mwekassa on November 30..

Mwekassa is the hard-punching fighter who stopped Mchunu who schooled Chambers.

Wild brawl with Nagy:





Kudryashov vs Cox:


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov will face Zack Mwekassa on November 30..
> 
> Mwekassa is the hard-punching fighter who stopped Mchunu who schooled Chambers.
> 
> Wild brawl with Nagy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudryashov vs Cox:


I have no idea how Mwekassa lost the fight vs Nagy he had him down 5 times and somehow still lost wow.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Great thread. I love the CW'S. It's so underrated.
My favorite is.

Yoan Pablo Hernandez.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov will face Zack Mwekassa on November 30..
> 
> Mwekassa is the hard-punching fighter who stopped Mchunu who schooled Chambers.


That's a really good fight, Mwekassa is always great fun to watch & I like what I've seen from Kudryashov.

No way this fight goes the distance


----------



## Berliner

Makabu will fight Kolodziej on the Golovkin undercard. Good fight Makabu should win via stoppage.


----------



## DrMo

Berliner said:


> Makabu will fight Kolodziej on the Golovkin undercard. Good fight Makabu should win via stoppage.


:happy for the interim WBA title

If I can get tickets (the venue is small, only 1,500 capacity) I'm gonna go to this


----------



## Masters

Anybody know if Vince is still training Cleverly?


----------



## Berliner

Masters said:


> Anybody know if Vince is still training Cleverly?


As far I know he still Trains him. At least for his next fight but Cleverly could Change the Trainer in the near future.


----------



## sim_reiss

Is it too late to book a place aboard the express? I heard Vince Cleverly was training a cruiserweight...


----------



## Masters

Berliner said:


> As far I know he still Trains him. At least for his next fight but Cleverly could Change the Trainer in the near future.


He should be under better training moving up to CW fighting bigger guys but we'll see how he looks in a few weeks


----------



## DrMo

Apparently Kudryashov stopped Mwekassa in 50 seconds!

Anyone seen any footage yet?
@Lester1583


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Apparently Kudryashov stopped Mwekassa in 50 seconds!
> Anyone seen any footage yet?


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


>


Mwekassa is chinny but this is impressive even though it would tell us more if it wasn't just the first punch thrown and an arguable stoppage but I'll be watching this guy from now on


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> knocked out


Drozd is scheduled to face Jeremy Ouanna on March 15 in Russia.

There are rumors of Lebedev fighting Wlodarczyk if the G.Jones negotiations fall through.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Drozd is scheduled to face Jeremy Ouanna on March 15 in Russia.
> 
> There are rumors of Lebedev fighting Wlodarczyk if the G.Jones negotiations fall through.


Ya i heard about both Wlod vs Lebedev would be great for the division and an awesome fight.

Cleverly vs Makabu is listed on Boxrec for the Monaco card. Nathan and his team either haven't watched him and think he's a nobody or they're delusional. Either way if this happens Nathan is going to be horribly massacred.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Cleverly vs Makabu is listed on Boxrec for the Monaco card. Nathan and his team either haven't watched him and think he's a nobody or they're delusional. Either way if this happens Nathan is going to be horribly massacred.


Yup, Makabu is one of the rising cruiserweights to keep an eye on.
Mchunu too.

A pretty bad choice of an opponent for a fighter who just suffered a crushing defeat and is coming up in weight - Makabu is not the fighter to be taken lightly.

Kalenga is the least skillful of the African Trio but he can punch - Kilandze would agree.

He's fighting today, by the way.


----------



## DrMo

Kalenga is fighting Hari Miles in Spain tonight. Miles is pretty tough & usually lasts the distance


----------



## PivotPunch

From what I've seen of Makabu the problem is he is outworkable and not really southpaw-ish. He has the Clottey/Abraham/Huck/helenius/Wegner-boxer syndrome of shelling up and letting his opponent unload despite not being trained by Wegner. I don't think Cleverly would have no chance he's taller and if he can take Makabu's punches he could be able to outwork him. But yeah that would be a very tough many might say dumb fight for his CW debut


----------



## Berliner

PivotPunch said:


> From what I've seen of Makabu the problem is he is outworkable and not really southpaw-ish. He has the Clottey/Abraham/Huck/helenius/Wegner-boxer syndrome of shelling up and letting his opponent unload despite not being trained by Wegner. I don't think Cleverly would have no chance he's taller and if he can take Makabu's punches he could be able to outwork him. But yeah that would be a very tough many might say dumb fight for his CW debut


He has this in some rounds when he has at look a his Opponent. Against Kucher he didnt do the Abraham Shell often. He did it a few times against Fields. But he also Shows great head movement and Slips punches. So he has a Little bit of both. A thight defence where he tends to Shell up at times but also an aggesive style where he is moving Forward slipping punches. 
Dont think Cleverly has no Chance at all but I would go with Makabu.


----------



## PivotPunch

Berliner said:


> He has this in some rounds when he has at look a his Opponent. Against Kucher he didnt do the Abraham Shell often. He did it a few times against Fields. But he also Shows great head movement and Slips punches. So he has a Little bit of both. A thight defence where he tends to Shell up at times but also an aggesive style where he is moving Forward slipping punches.
> Dont think Cleverly has no Chance at all but I would go with Makabu.


Yeah when he decides to move his head it works well and yes I mean especially the Fields fight. Makabu needs to either use his headmovement more often or add movement to his shelling up you can't just stand there and shell up you needs to move your feet and/or throw counters back. I'm also not sure how he would deal with a amuch better opponent with a good jab and a good straight right who just stands on the outside Makabu ahs improvable footwork so he might have some trouble closing the distance against a really tall good jabber


----------



## Mickey Jupp Legend

Jones Jr v 'Bomber' Bellew for the WBU (v) Cruiser title is NOW the only fight that matters in the division.


----------



## One to watch

Kalenga beat hari miles by way of 8th round tko


----------



## Lester1583

Mchunu's latest fight:






Boxrec's fight report is slightly biased, to say the least:



> The much shorter Muchunu adopted a Hasim Rahman style throw a punch and immediately grab on game plan, frustrating the taller Durodola all night. The wrestling strategy could have yielded a points deduction or disqualification, but referee David Fields let the bout run. Bout much closer than the scoring indicated, looked closer to a draw. Mchunu landed some good power shots from time to time when he managed to get through Durodola's defense. However, Durodola got in some good rounds well. Overall, it seemed like neither man landed punches very much.


----------



## Cableaddict

Roe said:


> I'm on board for this thread. It's usually an exciting division but never really captures the public's imagination.....


I think that's partly because it's such a dumb name. It sounds kinda' gay. (seriously)

Anyway, I was really impressed with Huck's win over Arslan yesterday. While Huck looked like ass for most of the fight, he really came alive in the last round, and showed he has actual skill, speed, and power, when he wants to turn it on.

- But the future of the division may well be Thabiso McHunu, (thanks for the video Lester!) who completely shut-down Eddie Chambers last year, and made the dangerous Durodola look clueless last night. Yeah, that Boxrec report is basically fantasy. Did that guy actually watch the fight?

If McHunu can learn to have an inside game, to compliment his amazing defense and outside pot-shotting, he's going to be VERY hard to beat.


----------



## Cableaddict

Berliner said:


> Makabu will fight Kolodziej on the Golovkin undercard. Good fight Makabu should win via stoppage.


Yeah a lot of guys are big on Makabu.

I've neer seen him fight, personally, but all reports are that he's a major player. The CW division is alive & well !


----------



## Cableaddict

Roe said:


> I wanna see Eddie against any one of the top cruiserweights asap. Think I read somewhere the other day that Marco Huck has already said he's not interested in fighting Chambers though. I wonder why..


Is Chambers gonna' fight at CW again? I thought he was staying at HW, hoping for a cash-out against Wlad.

Chambers had some real bad luck, facing the "unknown" McHunu for his first CW bout, but it's definitely the division he belongs in.


----------



## PivotPunch

Mchunu is very very tough to outbox for anyone at CW. He has power, handpspeed, is a southpaw, will clinch if he has to and is overall a really good boxer. I want to see him fight for a title because outside the elite every fight will look like this if his opponent can take his punch without getting ko'd.


----------



## DrMo

Thankyou for posting the Mchunu fight @Lester1583 Was that report written by a Nigerian, did Duradola even win a single round clearly?

Good performance by Mchunu, I honestly think if you changed his name to Ramirez & gave him a different passport everyone would think he's Cuban.

Though I like his patience & composure Mchunu can be a little over-cautious at times & whilst that makes him very hard to beat it might not attract that many fans.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Was that report written by a Nigerian, did Duradola even win a single round clearly?


It was written by Chambers.



DrMo said:


> Good performance by Mchunu, I honestly think if you changed his name to Ramirez & gave him a different passport everyone would think he's Cuban.
> Though I like his patience & composure Mchunu can be a little over-cautious at times & whilst that makes him very hard to beat it might not attract that many fans.


You took the words right out of my mouth:smile

Mchunu is like an underground Rigo:yep

@Hands of Iron


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> It was written by Chambers.


:lol:



> You took the words right out of my mouth:smile
> 
> Mchunu is like an underground Rigo:yep
> 
> @Hands of Iron


I've compared him to Rigo before :yep

@Hands of Iron is a Toney fan, he should be checking out Ilunga Makabu first


----------



## JamieC

Mchunu vs Makabu would be a sick fight, would like a belt on the line though


----------



## PivotPunch

Yeah I think the fight wasn't that bad and Mchunu didn't clinch that much both guys clinched Mchunu more often but I've seen worse. That he's really cautious might affect his marketability but I hope he gets big fights he's really really skilled. And isn't it mysterious how every fighter grows 2 inches in his mid 20s as soon as he becomes more popular, wasn't Mchunu 5'8' or 5'9 in his last fights :lol:


----------



## JamieC

PivotPunch said:


> Yeah I think the fight wasn't that bad and Mchunu didn't clinch that much both guys clinched Mchunu more often but I've seen worse. That he's really cautious might affect his marketability but I hope he gets big fights he's really really skilled. And isn't it mysterious how every fighter grows 2 inches in his mid 20s as soon as he becomes more popular, wasn't Mchunu 5'8' or 5'9 in his last fights :lol:


I thought he was something ridiculous like 5'7 for the chambers bout


----------



## PivotPunch

JamieC said:


> I thought he was something ridiculous like 5'7 for the chambers bout


He's the shortest elite CW I've seen since Quawi that's for sure. I think he was 5'8 1/2 for Chambers but I don't know for sure I would guess he's 5'8' - 5'9' just by looking at him. That makes him even more special he's a 5'8' southpaw CW who outboxes you on the outside that he's a southpaw makes the distance to his opponents even bigger and he somehow outboxes them. He's tough he is a damn good counte rpuncher on the outside and on the inside he isn't horrible, he will clinch if he has to, he's too short to hit properly and too strong to push him around. Of course he is beatable he isn't flawless and he hasn't fought an elite CW yet but he is pretty good


----------



## JamieC

PivotPunch said:


> He's the shortest elite CW I've seen since Quawi that's for sure. I think he was 5'8 1/2 for Chambers but I don't know for sure I would guess he's 5'8' - 5'9' just by looking at him. That makes him even more special he's a 5'8' southpaw CW who outboxes you on the outside that he's a southpaw makes the distance to his opponents even bigger and he somehow outboxes them. He's tough he is a damn good counte rpuncher on the outside and on the inside he isn't horrible, he will clinch if he has to, he's too short to hit properly and too strong to push him around. Of course he is beatable he isn't flawless and he hasn't fought an elite CW yet but he is pretty good


I'm intrigued as to where he's got that typically Cuban style, he executes it well. And I really rate his win over Chambers, sure Chambers hadn't competed at 200 before but he'd schooled some big men and Mchunu made it look easy (Chambers should still have stayed at 200 but whatever)


----------



## Cableaddict

JamieC said:


> Mchunu vs Makabu would be a sick fight, would like a belt on the line though


I'd say there's a very good chance of that happening, in 1-2 years.


----------



## Berliner

Mchunu vs Wlod (WBC Cruisereight Champion) would be a great fight.
Also I saw that Ramirez (former WBO champ, gave Huck a Close hard fight) is back, Another interesting Addition to the division


----------



## DrMo

PivotPunch said:


> Yeah I think the fight wasn't that bad and Mchunu didn't clinch that much both guys clinched Mchunu more often but I've seen worse. That he's really cautious might affect his marketability but I hope he gets big fights he's really really skilled.* And isn't it mysterious how every fighter grows 2 inches in his mid 20s* as soon as he becomes more popular, wasn't Mchunu 5'8' or 5'9 in his last fights :lol:


HGH 



JamieC said:


> I'm intrigued as to where he's got that typically Cuban style, he executes it well. And I really rate his win over Chambers, sure Chambers hadn't competed at 200 before but he'd schooled some big men and Mchunu made it look easy (Chambers should still have stayed at 200 but whatever)


The ANC have close links with Cuba, who sent them arms during the struggle against apartheid.

Maybe they help train South African amateurs or coaches :conf


----------



## DrMo

Couple of cruiserweight fights worth a mention on Saturday

In Monaco, Makabu will be facing the unbeaten Argentinian Ruben Angel Mino 20(20)-0 over 10 rounds. Never seen or even heard of this guy before but he's 39 & hasn't fought anyone near the level of Makabu. Originally on this date Makabu was supposed to fight for a version of the WBA first vs Kolodziej & then vs Cleverly, hopefully its a world title fight next.

In Denmark, Masternak is fighting for the first time since his gruelling 11th round TKO loss to Drozd in October. Its only an 8 rounder vs a Georgian journeyman but it will be interesting to see how much (if anything) the Drozd loss took out of MM who is still a young & talented fighter.


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> In Denmark, Masternak is fighting for the first time since his gruelling 11th round TKO loss to Drozd in October. Its only an 8 rounder vs a Georgian journeyman but it will be interesting to see how much (if anything) the Drozd loss took out of MM who is still a young & talented fighter.


Thanks, I didn't see that one listed.  Masternak definitely still has a lot of potential, though the CW division is starting to really heat up with gifted prospects.

Is this fight being broadcast?


----------



## Lester1583

Makabu's latest fight vs ATG cruserweight puncher:





Makabu is a problem if you decide to stand in front of him.


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Makabu's latest fight vs ATG cruserweight puncher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makabu is a problem if you decide to stand in front of him.


What this showed tough is that he has only 1 gear I mean it was obvious from all of his fights ut this showed it even more even again a like 5ft 7 CW he comes forward and fights at midrange or on the inside he can't fight on the outside if his life depends on it and he doesn't have much of a lead hand. Out of the African CW prospect Mchunu is the most polished and most likely the best at this point he could already fight for a title and maybe he should. Kalenga doesn't have great defence and is very raw and Makabu has only 1 gear and is kinda 1 handed and he has the Abraham/Huck/Sturm syndrome of getting in a peekaboo defence and just covering up. There is another African CW prospect isn't there but I can't think of his name right now. Kalenga should fight movers because of that embarrassing loss he had to this guy who was awfully average but outworked him by just moving and throwing. Makabu should maybe fight another southpaw. After that both should step up in competition and try to win some intercontinental or whatever title to get some rounds against better fighters in and get up the rankings. Mchunu is probably looking for a fight with Wlod as soon as possible .
Masternak is good but I highly doubt he is champ material. Chakhiev is also someone who has a chance at winning a title despite his loss. His problem is his cardio and maybe his mentallity but he is dangerous in the first half


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> Masternak is good but I highly doubt he is champ material. Chakhiev is also someone who has a chance at winning a title despite his loss. His problem is his cardio and maybe his mentallity but he is dangerous in the first half


Drozd deserves a mention - rejuvenated his career with that Masternak win.

Plenty of evenly-matched fighters at cruiser at the moment.


----------



## Cableaddict

PivotPunch said:


> What this showed tough is that he has only 1 gear I mean it was obvious from all of his fights ut this showed it even more even again a like 5ft 7 CW he comes forward and fights at midrange or on the inside he can't fight on the outside if his life depends on it and he doesn't have much of a lead hand. Out of the African CW prospect Mchunu is the most polished and most likely the best at this point he could already fight for a title and maybe he should. Kalenga doesn't have great defence and is very raw and Makabu has only 1 gear and is kinda 1 handed and he has the Abraham/Huck/Sturm syndrome of getting in a peekaboo defence and just covering up. There is another African CW prospect isn't there but I can't think of his name right now. Kalenga should fight movers because of that embarrassing loss he had to this guy who was awfully average but outworked him by just moving and throwing. Makabu should maybe fight another southpaw. After that both should step up in competition and try to win some intercontinental or whatever title to get some rounds against better fighters in and get up the rankings. Mchunu is probably looking for a fight with Wlod as soon as possible .
> Masternak is good but I highly doubt he is champ material. Chakhiev is also someone who has a chance at winning a title despite his loss. His problem is his cardio and maybe his mentallity but he is dangerous in the first half


I agree with PivotPunch, as usual.

I really WANT to like Makuba, big punchers sure are fun to watch, but he's not wowing me. He's strong, and places his punches well, but he's also kind of slow & plodding, and he doesn't even know how to SPELL "defense." (well, OK, his defensive footwork is semi-decent, but not certainly world-class.))

He probably can beat Huck, but that's not really saying much. Hernandez would easily outpoint him, and he'd never even lay a glove on McHunu.

But heck, I've been wrong before. - and my v-cash proves it ! (fucking Victor Ortiz ..... :lol: )


----------



## Bajingo

Lester1583 said:


> Makabu's latest fight vs ATG cruserweight puncher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makabu is a problem if you decide to stand in front of him.


How can a cruiserweight be that fat?

Cleverly is very lucky he swerved Makabu.


----------



## DrMo

Cableaddict said:


> McHunu.


Please can you type his name correctly, dunno why but I find it really annoying.

He isn't Scottish, it isn't McHunu.

Mchunu


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> Please can you type his name correctly, dunno why but I find it really annoying.


Seek therapy ! :lol:

OK, I'll try .........


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> ... In Denmark, Masternak is fighting for the first time since his gruelling 11th round TKO loss to Drozd in October. Its only an 8 rounder vs a Georgian journeyman but it will be interesting to see how much (if anything) the Drozd loss took out of MM who is still a young & talented fighter.


FWIW, Masternak won impressively, but against who? I don't think he's on the same level as even Drodz, and certainly not Mchunu, but he' s definitely a solid fighter with big power.

FWIW, I started a thread about him yesterday:

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?34295-Mateuscz-Masternak-KO-s-whatizname-in-4-!

(not much to say, though.)


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Makabu's latest fight vs ATG cruserweight puncher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makabu is a problem if you decide to stand in front of him.


Thankyou for posting this, missed it last night because I went to the Selby-Monroe show in Cardiff.

I love watching Makabu, he can be infuriatingly laid-back & lazy at times but once he starts timing his opponent & lets his hands go he looks fantastic.

He's Toney-esque at times in the pocket imo, slipping & rolling shots whilst ripping in short hooks & uppercuts. He just looks so natural & relaxed in the ring.

However, like Toney his flat feet are his greatest weakness & I'm not a fan of the high, static guard he holds for the majority of his fights. Mchunu would beat him comfortably at the mo, anyone with decent footwork & a jab will be a problem.

I'd love to see Makabu vs Arslan


----------



## DrMo

Cableaddict said:


> FWIW, Masternak won impressively, but against who? I don't think he's on the same level as even Drodz, and certainly not Mchunu, but he' s definitely a solid fighter with big power.
> 
> FWIW, I started a thread about him yesterday:
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?34295-Mateuscz-Masternak-KO-s-whatizname-in-4-!
> 
> (not much to say, though.)


I like Masternak, but as I've been saying for years he doesn't possess the reflexes or the power to make his style that effective at the highest level.

That hands down, reflexive defence needs to be significantly tightened up before he faces another serious contender.


----------



## DrMo

Kalenga's fight from last weekend if anyone's interested


----------



## Cableaddict

^ It definitely wasn't White Boy Day.


Kalenga looks promising, but he has some bad habits. Mainly, he doesn't always turn over his punches, which is costing him power. Also, he sometimes freezes for a second after throwing, esp body shots. 

But I like how he changes angles and varies his timing. (although he sometimes goes too wide with that OH right, which is dangerous.)

Yeah, with a good trainer, this guy could do very well. I wouldn't want to be in the ring and see him on the other side.


----------



## Lester1583

Yunier "The KO Doctor" Dorticos' last fight:






@Kid Cubano

@Rigondeaux


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Yunier "The KO Doctor" Dorticos' last fight:


Brutal, Ventura could've done with a British ref there.I love how Dorticos starts off all casual & relaxed like a typical Cuban & then just goes into beast mode.

You seen much of Dorticos? Thoughts?


----------



## Rigondeaux

Lester1583 said:


> Yunier "The KO Doctor" Dorticos' last fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kid Cubano
> 
> @Rigondeaux


Thanks for this bro!!


----------



## Rigondeaux

DrMo said:


> Brutal, Ventura could've done with a British ref there.I love how Dorticos starts off all casual & relaxed like a typical Cuban & then just goes into beast mode.
> 
> You seen much of Dorticos? Thoughts?


I've tried to follow his career as close as possible....not alot of TV exposure tho so its kinda hard to keep up with him


----------



## Cableaddict

Jeeezus! How come I never heard of this guy?

He even seems to have decent defense. Not great, but good enough considering the firepower he packs. I'd love to see this guy in the ring with Mchunu, what a clash of styles that would be.

Then again, going by his age & recent fight weights, Dorticos might soon have to fight at HW. That sure would be interesting. Imagine this guy against Chisora, or Arreola ...


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> You seen much of Dorticos? Thoughts?


This fight and the Willie Herring and the Herrera fights.

The Herring fight was ugly and horrible.

Average handspeed, not much of a mover, somewhat predictable offense, mediocre defense.

But good power, likes to go to the body, his jab is ok when he uses it.

Still a raw fighter - wouldn't say I'm very impressed with him, to be honest.

Him vs someone like Kalenga would be good.


----------



## Flea Man

So who are the top cruiserweight prospects? Who has the best shot at beating Hernandez and/or Huck?

How far is Usyk from fighting a top 10 fighter? 

And is it just me or is Cruiserweight very top heavy with a load of prospects that ain't quite top 10 material?


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> So who are the top cruiserweight prospects?


Mchunu, Makabu, Sledgehammer, Usyk, Drozd v 2.0.

Kalenga and Dorticos deserve a mention too.



Flea Man said:


> How far is Usyk from fighting a top 10 fighter?


According to his team, Usyk's next fight is going to be against a top-15 cruiser.

He's fighting on march 15th - the same day Drozd is fighting Jeremy Ouanna.



Flea Man said:


> Who has the best shot at beating Hernandez and/or Huck?


Lebedev was the best pick before that horrible defeat.

Mchunu is the best cruiser prospect at the moment.


----------



## McGrain

I think it's been the best division between 2012 and when the flyweights went crazy. Some great fights to be made. Hope they fucking make them though!!


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Mchunu, Makabu, Sledgehammer, Usyk, Drozd v 2.0.
> 
> Kalenga and Dorticos deserve a mention too.
> 
> According to his team, Usyk's next fight is going to be against a top-15 cruiser.
> 
> He's fighting on march 15th - the same day Drozd is fighting Jeremy Ouanna.
> 
> Lebedev was the best pick before that horrible defeat.
> 
> Mchunu is best cruiser prospect at the moment.


Some of these have been stopped, any info regarding those losses?

Drozd....I know that name, elaborate on him please.


----------



## DrMo

Mchunu got stopped by another African cruiser called Zack Mwekassa who is a banger tbf. That fight took place shortly before the south African super8 tournament which Mchunu won.

Makabu got stopped inside a round on his debut, which iirc was at super middleweight & he must've been horribly drained.

Drozd got stopped by Arslan, who was too rugged for the inexperienced Drozd who has revitalised his career with a win over Masternak last year.


----------



## Flea Man

DrMo said:


> Mchunu got stopped by another African cruiser called Zack Mwekassa who is a banger tbf. That fight took place shortly before the south African super8 tournament which Mchunu won.
> 
> Makabu got stopped inside a round on his debut, which iirc was at super middleweight & he must've been horribly drained.
> 
> Drozd got stopped by Arslan, who was too rugged for the inexperienced Drozd who has revitalised his career with a win over Masternak last year.


Arslan! That's it.


----------



## Berliner

Personally I would like to see more from Dmitry Kudryashov. He really could be the best prospect but you dont find many recent fights from him.
Here is a good video from him. (not an official fight but thats a video where you see the most from him).


----------



## Kid Cubano

Lester1583 said:


> Yunier "The KO Doctor" Dorticos' last fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kid Cubano
> 
> @Rigondeaux


Thanks bro! i was looking for this video!


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Mchunu, Makabu, Sledgehammer, Usyk, Drozd v 2.0.
> 
> Kalenga and Dorticos deserve a mention too.
> 
> According to his team, Usyk's next fight is going to be against a top-15 cruiser.
> 
> He's fighting on march 15th - the same day Drozd is fighting Jeremy Ouanna.
> 
> Lebedev was the best pick before that horrible defeat.
> 
> Mchunu is best cruiser prospect at the moment.


^ Spot on. :good


----------



## PivotPunch

Tbf Mchunu might already be more than a prospect he could fight for a title within a few fights and he looks much more polished inside the ring than the other CWs. Kalenga is pretty raw and I'm not sure he is championship material he is good but i don't think he's ever going to be more than very good or maybe even elite if he developes well. Makabu is a good prospect and I've never heard of Dorticos until now but damn he can bang even if he hasn't fought any big names 100% ko ratio is scary usually at least a few of the guys who are brought in to lose will fight very defensive or has a really good chin and goes the distance but 100% ko ratio is very scary.
But tbh I hope I'm wrong about Kalenga's potential I just don't think I am. I love Kalenga's style he's like a bull going forward the whole time and super aggressive but I get the Tavoris Cloud (who I also like in terms of style) or Jeff Lacy vibe from him the fight he lost (arguably in my opinion) he had trouble with movement and that against a far from elite level opponent


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Some of these have been stopped, any info regarding those losses?
> 
> Drozd....I know that name, elaborate on him please.


You should check out Drozd's last fight beating Masternak for the Euro title. He really polished his game since the two year hiatus a few years ago. Great feinting, footwork and intelligence in a aggressive but calculated boxer/puncher style has a very good inside game too but didn't show it much in that bout. He's been training with Pedro Diaz, Solis and some Cubans before his next bout.



Flea Man said:


> So who are the top cruiserweight prospects? Who has the best shot at beating Hernandez and/or Huck?
> 
> How far is Usyk from fighting a top 10 fighter?
> 
> And is it just me or is Cruiserweight very top heavy with a load of prospects that ain't quite top 10 material?


K2 said he would face a top 15 CW by end of the year but now they're saying it will be in his next fight. They have Afolabi too and plan on matching them for Usyk's true world level step up, wouldn't be surprised if it happens after this next fight.



Lester1583 said:


> Mchunu, Makabu, Sledgehammer, Usyk, Drozd v 2.0.
> 
> Kalenga and Dorticos deserve a mention too.


No mention of Dmytro Kucher who lost a razor thin decision against Makabu in a boarderline war? I had it a draw he's definitely on the same level as the top prospects. Before Masternak lost to Drozd i said Krzysztof Glowacki was the better Polish prospect and still think thats the case.



Berliner said:


> Personally I would like to see more from Dmitry Kudryashov. He really could be the best prospect but you dont find many recent fights from him.
> Here is a good video from him. (not an official fight but thats a video where you see the most from him).


The Cox and Mwekasse wins were good but i want to see him going rounds against a true contender before being completely sold, he looks a top tier prospect so far. Needs to fight more often too.

Here's the Cox fight


----------



## Cableaddict

PivotPunch said:


> ..... I hope I'm wrong about Kalenga's potential I just don't think I am. I love Kalenga's style he's like a bull going forward the whole time and super aggressive but I get the Tavoris Cloud (who I also like in terms of style) or Jeff Lacy vibe from him the fight he lost (arguably in my opinion) he had trouble with movement and that against a far from elite level opponent


I sort of agree, as per my earlier post. Kalenga is kind of sloppy, and he's also not maximizing his power. However, those are two problems that can be fixed by a good trainer, as opposed to more serious issues like speed or attitude problems. He's only 25 y-o. So, Kalenga has a decent chance of doing well, he just needs to get with someone like Roach, or Robert Garcia, or Jackson, or ....

but do they have good trainers in France?


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Mchunu is best cruiser prospect at the moment.


I don't agree Mchunu is very good at what he does but that is all he can do and Chambers was a favourable style matchup since he can't lead or fight coming forward. I don't see him being successful against YPH or Huck but looks like he's aiming for a WBC shot against Wlodarczyk. If Wlod is aggressive with a higher workrate like he has been post suicide attempt it will be hard for Mchunu but if he reverts to his low volume ways pre-2012 i could see Mchunu taking it.

Makabu is the best South African, maybe the best prospect along with Usyk, and most complete fighter with a very good multi-faceted defense, combinations, power and solid chin.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> I don't agree Mchunu is very good at what he does but that is all he can do and Chambers was a favourable style matchup since he can't lead or fight coming forward. I don't see him being successful against YPH or Huck but looks like he's aiming for a WBC shot against Wlodarczyk. If Wlod is aggressive with a higher workrate like he has been post suicide attempt it will be hard for Mchunu but if he reverts to his low volume ways pre-2012 i could see Mchunu taking it.
> 
> Makabu is the best South African, maybe the best prospect along with Usyk, and most complete fighter with a very good multi-faceted defense, combinations, power and solid chin.


I think you're WAAAAY underestimating Mchunu. He's so bloody fast, and the best counterpuncher in the division. Most of the other top CW's (except for Hernandez) are big, brawling guys with average speed. - Including the very dangerous Makabu. I see Mchunu being able to control these guys fairly easily.

- And he also has a pretty big punch himself, and can land it from way outside, which is impressive for such a small man.

Also, you know, other than reach, and the ability to slip punches by simply pulling his head back, the taller fighter is mostly at a disadvantage. Well, Mchunu's speed and ability to land from outside pretty much negates the reach advantage. 
He's likely going to make a lot of good fighters look silly.

---------------

Then again, I bet on both Ortiz and Price ........... atsch


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> I think you're WAAAAY underestimating Mchunu. He's so bloody fast, and the best counterpuncher in the division. Most of the other top CW's (except for Hernandez) are big, brawling guys with average speed. - Including the very dangerous Makabu. I see Mchunu being able to control these guys fairly easily.
> 
> - And he also has a pretty big punch himself, and can land it from way outside, which is impressive for such a small man.
> 
> Also, you know, other than reach, and the ability to slip punches by simply pulling his head back, the taller fighter is mostly at a disadvantage. Well, Mchunu's speed and ability to land from outside pretty much negates the reach advantage.
> He's likely going to make a lot of good fighters look silly.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Then again, I bet on both Ortiz and Price ........... atsch


That is certainly possible but the only top guy we have seen him fight is Chambers who is rather useless against that sort of style. I would have to see him do it against a world class guy who isn't a natural counter puncher and your description of the division as brawlers with mediocre speed is absurd. CW may not have anyone on the P4P list but it is deep with solid world class guys and prospects.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> ....your description of the division as brawlers with mediocre speed is absurd. CW may not have anyone on the P4P list but it is deep with solid world class guys and prospects.


Your telling me that Huck, Makabu, etc are masters of defensive fighting? C'mon now. And none have "elite level" hand speed, except maybe Usyk. Even Hernandez, as skilled as he is, isn't lightning fast.

Well, we were bound to disagree eventually. :smile


----------



## Cableaddict

Say, does anyone know anything about Pawel Kolodziej, the guy Hernandez is fighting on March 29? He has a decent record, but has never fought outside of Poland.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Makabu is the best South African, maybe the best prospect along with Usyk, and most complete fighter with a very good multi-faceted defense, combinations, power and solid chin.


Yes, Makabu is a good pick too.



Vysotsky said:


> The Cox and Mwekasse wins were good but i want to see him going rounds against a true contender before being completely sold


Funnily enough, his promoter said the same thing - that's why he arranged these fights (Cox and Mwekassa).

And after Sledgehammer had crushed both of them so effortlessly he was like Wtf, Dmitry, I still don't know how good you are!



Vysotsky said:


> No mention of Dmytro Kucher who lost a razor thin decision against Makabu in a boarderline war? I had it a draw he's definitely on the same level as the top prospects.


Forgot about him - Kucher still can make some noise in the division.

I thought Makabu was the right winner.



Cableaddict said:


> Say, does anyone know anything about Pawel Kolodziej, the guy Hernandez is fighting on March 29? He has a decent record, but has never fought outside of Poland.


The fight has been cancelled.


----------



## Flea Man

Great posts gentlemen :good


----------



## DrMo

Its a shame Hernandez-Kolodziej has been cancelled, any idea why? He's one of the most entertaining titlists around at the mo.

I see Chakhkiev is fighting for the first time since he lost to Wlod on the same card as Drozd. He's facing Juho Haapoja, a limited but durable opponent.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Its a shame Hernandez-Kolodziej has been cancelled, any idea why?


Hernandez's gastritis.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Hernandez's gastritis.


Glass stomach :-(

Huck is fighting TBA on the same date :happy I wonder who he'll be facing

http://www.wboboxing.com/rankings


----------



## Berliner

Huck will face an easy opponent. He cant be in top shape for that fight. And his last fight against Arslan wasnt that easy.


----------



## PivotPunch

Vysotsky said:


> I don't agree Mchunu is very good at what he does but that is all he can do and Chambers was a favourable style matchup since he can't lead or fight coming forward. I don't see him being successful against YPH or Huck but looks like he's aiming for a WBC shot against Wlodarczyk. If Wlod is aggressive with a higher workrate like he has been post suicide attempt it will be hard for Mchunu but if he reverts to his low volume ways pre-2012 i could see Mchunu taking it.
> 
> Makabu is the best South African, maybe the best prospect along with Usyk, and most complete fighter with a very good multi-faceted defense, combinations, power and solid chin.


I think mchunu would batter Huck he's a horrible matchup for him all Huck can do is walk forward and be aggressive (going backwards he isn't very effective) and Mchunu is a fast southpaw counterpuncher with power. Mchunu isn't bad at coming forward he's by nature a counterpuncher but he has power and handspeed and isn't horrible going forward by any means and none of the CW champs is a slick mover anyway


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> I sort of agree, as per my earlier post. Kalenga is kind of sloppy, and he's also not maximizing his power. However, those are two problems that can be fixed by a good trainer, as opposed to more serious issues like speed or attitude problems. He's only 25 y-o. So, Kalenga has a decent chance of doing well, he just needs to get with someone like Roach, or Robert Garcia, or Jackson, or ....
> 
> but do they have good trainers in France?


I also think he should change trainers. But I don't think he will I just don't have the feeling he is going to but someone like Garcia could probably really help him improve


----------



## Berliner

I dont see Mchunu beating Huck easily. Mchunus last opponent had success against him. And that guy wasnt as good as Huck is. And Huck is a guy who actually likes to make pressure but can also fight on the back foot (Afolabi III, Arslan II).
I also think that Wlod (WBC champ) will give him a hard time. He is a very underrated fighter. Good speed. Big power, very very tough and Wlod can do prettty much everything in there. I even tend to a Wlod win against Mchunu.


----------



## Bajingo

What's the deal with Kalenga's loss. Was it home cooking or was he really shut out by a fighter that bad? And why the fuck was he even fighting that guy in his backyard?


----------



## PivotPunch

Bajingo said:


> What's the deal with Kalenga's loss. Was it home cooking or was he really shut out by a fighter that bad? And why the fuck was he even fighting that guy in his backyard?






 @Berliner I think Wlod would be tougher yes but I'm not really convinced of Huck especially since he's very hot and cold. He fought scared vs Lebedev and Lebedev doesn't have great defence and also looked meh in some points of his fights against non elite fighters (even though he of course usually wins and is an elite fighter) and he got outwork by Arslan in their first fight who was very very basic boxing skills. And Huck's offence works but it's predictable and a counter puncher like Mchunu would love it. And if Huck fights going backwards as he did against Lebedev he would lose anyway if he doesn#t get a gift decision. I'm not saying I think mchunu would beat him for sure but I favour him to beat Huck


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> He fought scared vs Lebedev and Lebedev doesn't have great defence


Huck fought cautious cuz of Lebedev's power.


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Huck fought cautious cuz of Lebedev's power.


Yeah but Huck has power himself and Lebedev is no defensive wizard. You can't fight Lebedev the way Huck did he should have either done a Stieglitz impression and punched and clinched right afterwards, use angles (which is hard for him considering he's no Whitaker) or stood his ground and jabbed but he let himself get backed up the whole fight that is the worst thing you can do vs a puncher.
I realize he tried to do the whole moevemtn and angles shit but not with much success he only robbed himself of his power backing up


----------



## Lester1583

Usyk's fight has been rescheduled for April 5.


----------



## DrMo

Bajingo said:


> What's the deal with Kalenga's loss. Was it home cooking or was he really shut out by a fighter that bad? And why the fuck was he even fighting that guy in his backyard?


Here's my thoughts on the fight



DrMo said:


> Kalenga wins the 1st & lands a big right hand that staggers Kulikauskis. Next 4 rounds are hard to score, Kuli using his journeyman skills & southpaw stance to make Youri miss with most of his work & pecking away with pitter-patter shots. Youri keeps coming forward but is largely ineffective, however all the hard punches & significant attacks are his.
> 
> Round 6, Youri really warming up. The ref has already given him 3 stern warnings for non existant transgressions & after landing a right-left hook combination at the end of the round, stunning Kuli the ref jumps in & deducts a point.
> 
> Round 7 Youri moves up another gear & really starts beating Kuli up, although Kuli lands a single good counter in return its another clear round for Youri, although he's looking tired.
> 
> 8 is Youri but close, 9 is Youri but very close & the best round of the fight, 10th round is even better.
> 
> Its not a robbery, although the point deduction was bizarre but it is a bad decision, however, if you did give every close round to Kuliakauskis & preferred his work off the back foot I could see him winning by a slight margin.
> 
> Kalenga didn't press the action enough to win enough rounds conclusively to avoid the horrible scorecards. Against a mobile southpaw almost everytime he loaded up on a left hook he hit nothing but air.


That was Kalenga's last fight before he signed with Gary Hyde


----------



## Flea Man

Bajingo said:


> What's the deal with Kalenga's loss. Was it home cooking or was he really shut out by a fighter that bad? And why the fuck was he even fighting that guy in his backyard?


Please get an avatar mayne.


----------



## Cableaddict

Berliner said:


> I dont see Mchunu beating Huck easily. Mchunus last opponent had success against him. And that guy wasnt as good as Huck is.


Duradolo? He barely laid a glove on Mchunu the whole fight. - And while he's not Huck, he is a very dangerous puncher, with reasonable skills & speed. IMO, Mchunu is simply THAT good. I can't wait to see the guy fight again.


----------



## PivotPunch

I didn't know Drozd is being trained by Pedro Diaz but apparently he is since Jannuary. 





Btw on this channel there are many videos of Diaz training with Rigo, Vitor Belfort, Tyrone Spong, Solis and Cotto. And there are some very old videos of Diaz training the Puerto Rican amateur team, Felix Savon and Joel Casamayor.
And Solis has ridiculously fast hands for a HW


----------



## Lester1583

Lebedev-Guillermo Jones will take place on April 25.
Guillermo's purse - 800.000$

Dmitry "The Sledgehammer" Kudryashov returns on March 27.
His opponent - Lubos Suda.

@Vysotsky


----------



## Lester1583

In case anyone missed Grigory Drozd's latest fight:


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> You should check out Drozd's last fight beating Masternak for the Euro title. He really polished his game since the two year hiatus a few years ago. Great feinting, footwork and intelligence in a aggressive but calculated boxer/puncher style has a very good inside game too but didn't show it much in that bout. He's been training with Pedro Diaz


Drozd said he was so impressed with Rigo's feints and footwork he decided to hire P.Diaz to co-train him.


----------



## andyZor

Wouldn't mind seeing Drodz fight Diablo, that would be a good fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Kudryashov's last fight:






@Vysotsky


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov's last fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Vysotsky*


Thanks man apparently he was training in Germany for this fight and sparring with Pulev. I really really enjoy watching his calm stalking aggression while remaining elusive he is very similar to Pirog but with one punch power. They need to get him in there with a top 15 CW who can offer resistance doesn't even look like he's trying. Do you know who his trainer is?


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov's last fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Vysotsky*


Too slow. Were they fighting or dancing?

Yeah, I know, he's 13 (13) -0, but I don't see it at all. Hernandez would dance circles around him, & Mchunu would pick him apart from outside.

He might have a chance against the brawlers, like Huck, Makabu, etc, but I think even for those guys he's just a big tree waiting to be felled.

But heck, I've been wrong before .....

However, I am a big fan of Drozd now, thanks to Vysotsky. :good Too bad he's so old already. He may never get his chance.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Thanks man apparently he was training in Germany for this fight and sparring with Pulev. I really really enjoy watching his calm stalking aggression while remaining elusive he is very similar to Pirog but with one punch power. They need to get him in there with a top 15 CW who can offer resistance doesn't even look like he's trying. Do you know who his trainer is?


Kudryashov trains himself. Diet, training schedule, etc.
Nikolai Timofeev - his first amateur trainer - helps with fight preparations.

He has admitted that he could have finished some of his fights much quicker but he's a thinking fighter who prefers winning through superior boxing skills not just by overwhelming opponents with his power and he also likes to entertain people.

Not only his fighting style is similar to Pirog's style but his pro-career path is somewhat similar too - he never had any intentions of becoming a great champion, ppv-star, even becoming a pro-fighter.

He was just your regular good amateur fighter (150-12).

Some friends invited him to participate in some boxing show, he won and impressed some local promoter who signed him.

But unlike Pirog, Kudryashov has always been a physically strong huge puncher. Even in the amateurs.

Kudryashov has said that he's ready to fight anybody, his promoter feels the same way - the problem is he's totally unknown and not many fighters are eager to face a guy who looks like Pirog on steroids for peanuts.


----------



## Johny

Well i just want to say you that I'm on panel for this line. It's usually an interesting department but never really catches the public's creativity (outside of Germany) or gets much attention. Crazy because so many informal lovers go on about heavyweights yet many of them would probably look at you blankly if you described cruiserweights. Cruiser motorcycles these days are like the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGdZK8ikvz8http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGdZK8ikvz8heavyweights of old.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov trains himself. Diet, training schedule, etc.
> Nikolai Timofeev - his first amateur trainer - helps with fight preparations.
> 
> He has admitted that he could have finished some of his fights much quicker but he's a thinking fighter who prefers winning through superior boxing skills not just by overwhelming opponents with his power and he also likes to entertain people.
> 
> Not only his fighting style is similar to Pirog's style but his pro-career path is somewhat similar too - he never had any intentions of becoming a great champion, ppv-star, even becoming a pro-fighter.
> 
> He was just your regular good amateur fighter (150-12).
> 
> Some friends invited him to participate in some boxing show, he won and impressed some local promoter who signed him.
> 
> But unlike Pirog, Kudryashov has always been a physically strong huge puncher. Even in the amateurs.
> 
> Kudryashov has said that he's ready to fight anybody, his promoter feels the same way - the problem is he's totally unknown and not many fighters are eager to face a guy who looks like Pirog on steroids for peanuts.


Very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Lester1583

Yunier "The KO Doctor" Dorticos' last fight:






Dorticos was knocked down in the 1st round.

@*Kid Cubano*

@*Rigondeaux*


----------



## Berliner

Noel Gevor is a decent prospect imo. Only 23.
Here his last fight. He will have his first title fight for a minor title this weekend.


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> Noel Gevor is a decent prospect imo. Only 23.
> Here his last fight. He will have his first title fight for a minor title this weekend.


Looks decent nice technique and footwork sort of a George Groves style although his punch arsenal looks limited and he doesn't really throw combinations.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Looks decent nice technique and footwork sort of a George Groves style although his punch arsenal looks limited and he doesn't really throw combinations.


yeah. also his right hand is a little bit sloppy at times.
But he is still young and also dindt have a big amateur career. So I think he still can improve a lot. The general talent is there imo


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Yunier "The KO Doctor" Dorticos' last fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorticos was knocked down in the 1st round.
> 
> @*Kid Cubano*
> 
> @*Rigondeaux*


I thought Fields was a great prospect when he started out. Afolabi wrecked him.


----------



## Berliner

Flea Man said:


> I thought Fields was a great prospect when he started out. Afolabi wrecked him.


He looked very good to be fair. Same with Alekseev who I thought would be the next big thing. Thats why I wait until I hype Usyk. Just happend so often that a guy looks great against limited opposition and when he stepped up he suddenly looks much worse.


----------



## DrMo

Cheers for the vid @Lester1583

Dorticos does get a bit sloppy with his right hand at times but that last shot looked & sounded brutal.


----------



## VG_Addict

Which CW is the one you guys said reminds you of Kovalev? I think it was Kudryashov.


----------



## Mable

VG_Addict said:


> Which CW is the one you guys said reminds you of Kovalev? I think it was Kudryashov.


Bellew I think his name is.


----------



## DrMo

Interesting fight coming up in a couple of weeks time, in New York on Thu 15th May. 2 unbeaten American prospects face each other in a 10 rounder for 2 minor WBC titles. 

The younger of the 2, Stivens "Superman" Bujaj is 23 & 12(9)-0. Born in Albania & based in New York he won the novice Golden Gloves aged 18 & turned pro in 2010. I first saw footage a couple of years ago but can't find anything recent, he hasn't been especially active & this is his first major test. 

His opponent, Junior Anthony Wright is 27yo, 10(9)-0 & from Chicago. He has faced better opposition & that includes a SD win over Nick Kisner, another unbeaten prospect with a good amateur pedigree & similar style to Bujaj. 

Looks like an evenly matched fight from the limited footage I've seen of both. As his record suggests Wright is the better puncher of the 2, his hands seem a little quicker & though his height isn't listed he looks taller & longer than Bujaj. Bujaj appears to be the more skilful of the 2 & being more conventional than Wright, is more defensively responsible.

Dunno if it'll be televised in the States because its in a smallish venue but Bujaj sells a few tickets & the Albanians should provide a good atmosphere.


----------



## DrMo

Really good write up of the fight above by Adam Berlin ^... http://www.boxing.com/cruising_tough_stivens_bujaj_takes_on_junior_anthony_wright.html

Brief highlights are on youtube for anyone interested, good fight btw.

In other cruiser news, Masternak vs Kalenga on 21st June in Monaco for the (paper) WBA world title :happy

After K2 put in a miserly bid for Afolabi-Kolodziej in what was scheduled to be an IBF eliminator Kolodziej is now in talks with Lebedev

Thabiso Mchunu is back in action on 6th June in SA vs the Brazilian Julio Cesar Dos Santos http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=444668&cat=boxer @Cableaddict


----------



## DrMo

I missed this fight last month, Australian prospect Brad "Hollywood" Pitt 15-0 who won gold at the Commonwealth's in 2006


----------



## KING

What's the deal w/ Kalenga?

I've never seen him fight, he's got a strange record... can some one educate me? :think


----------



## DrMo

KING said:


> What's the deal w/ Kalenga?
> 
> I've never seen him fight, he's got a strange record... can some one educate me? :think


Crude but explosive and great fun to watch, he hits really hard.


----------



## KING

DrMo said:


> Crude but explosive and great fun to watch, he hits really hard.


Since that post I've seen this, big time power






Watching Miles fight now, what's up with the shut-out loss in Latvia though and is there footage?


----------



## DrMo

KING said:


> what's up with the shut-out loss in Latvia though and is there footage?


Its on youtube, some sort of betting scam involved imo. The cards are beyond weird as was the point deduction

Kalenga wins the 1st & lands a big right hand that staggers Kulikauskis. Next 4 rounds are hard to score, Kuli using his journeyman skills & southpaw stance to make Youri miss with most of his work & pecking away with pitter-patter shots. Youri keeps coming forward but is largely ineffective, however all the hard punches & significant attacks are his.

Round 6, Youri really warming up. The ref has already given him 3 stern warnings for non existant transgressions & after landing a right-left hook combination at the end of the round, stunning Kuli the ref jumps in & deducts a point.

Round 7 Youri moves up another gear & really starts beating Kuli up, although Kuli lands a single good counter in return its another clear round for Youri, although he's looking tired.

8 is Youri but close, 9 is Youri but very close & the best round of the fight, 10th round is even better.

Its not a robbery, although the point deduction was bizarre but it is a bad decision, however, if you did give every close round to Kuliakauskis & preferred his work off the back foot I could see him winning by a slight margin.

Kalenga didn't press the action enough to win enough rounds conclusively to avoid the horrible scorecards. Against a mobile southpaw almost everytime he loaded up on a left hook he hit nothing but air.


----------



## KING

DrMo said:


> Its on youtube, some sort of betting scam involved imo. The cards are beyond weird as was the point deduction
> 
> Kalenga wins the 1st & lands a big right hand that staggers Kulikauskis. Next 4 rounds are hard to score, Kuli using his journeyman skills & southpaw stance to make Youri miss with most of his work & pecking away with pitter-patter shots. Youri keeps coming forward but is largely ineffective, however all the hard punches & significant attacks are his.
> 
> Round 6, Youri really warming up. The ref has already given him 3 stern warnings for non existant transgressions & after landing a right-left hook combination at the end of the round, stunning Kuli the ref jumps in & deducts a point.
> 
> Round 7 Youri moves up another gear & really starts beating Kuli up, although Kuli lands a single good counter in return its another clear round for Youri, although he's looking tired.
> 
> 8 is Youri but close, 9 is Youri but very close & the best round of the fight, 10th round is even better.
> 
> Its not a robbery, although the point deduction was bizarre but it is a bad decision, however, if you did give every close round to Kuliakauskis & preferred his work off the back foot I could see him winning by a slight margin.
> 
> Kalenga didn't press the action enough to win enough rounds conclusively to avoid the horrible scorecards. Against a mobile southpaw almost everytime he loaded up on a left hook he hit nothing but air.


Interesting, will check it out.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## DrMo

Kudryashov's fight from last night, fight starts at around 12.00




 @Lester1583


----------



## VG_Addict

Kudryashov-Makabu would be a fun fight.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Kudryashov's fight from last night


Yeah, I've seen it already.

It's a rather lackluster fight and and a disappointing effort from both fighters, to be honest.

I believe Kudryashov's manager said before the fight that he'd like to see his fighter go some rounds if possible.

So Kudryashov fought even more casual and relaxed than usual, almost to the point of being bored - treating the fight like a public sparring session.

And his opponent was obviously wary of Sledgehammer's power so he pulled a Wlad - holding constantly and spoiling the fight.

Kudryashov's power is impressive and he's ready to step up in class - but unlike his fellow cruisers, Lebedev, Drozd and Chakhkiev, he's in a high risk/no reward category, so getting good fights is a problem for him - if I'm not mistaken Dmitry's handlers tried (and failed) to sign JC Gomez for him.

@Vysotsky


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Yeah, I've seen it already.
> 
> It's a rather lackluster fight and and a disappointing effort from both fighters, to be honest.
> 
> I believe Kudryashov's manager said before the fight that he'd like to see his fighter go some rounds if possible.
> 
> So Kudryashov fought even more casual and relaxed than usual, almost to the point of being bored - treating the fight like a public sparring session.
> 
> *And his opponent was obviously wary of Sledgehammer's power so he pulled a Wlad - holding constantly and spoiling the fight.*
> 
> Kudryashov's power is impressive and he's ready to step up in class - but unlike his fellow cruisers, Lebedev, Drozd and Chakhkiev, he's in a high risk/no reward category, so getting good fights is a problem for him - if I'm not mistaken Dmitry's handlers tried (and failed) to sign JC Gomez for him.


There was a moment in I think the 5th round when Bacurin fell over after a clinch where Kudryashov leaned on top of him & the Russian commentators started mentioning Klitschko :lol:

Its hard to look good against someone content to spoil & survive, going 7 rounds is a good thing after all his quick wins. Is he still training himself?


----------



## Cableaddict

June 14th - Kalenga is fighting Masternak. Boy Howdy ! A great test for both fighters.


I'll be looking to see if Kalenga has improved his balance at all (he tends to lean forward too much) and if his punch accuracy is any better.


I dunno who to root for in this fight. Masternak lost to Drodz, but Drodz ver II is GREAT, so no shame there. 
Plus Masternak is still only 27 y-o. - But Kalenga, sloppy as he is, is just so much fun to watch....


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Is he still training himself?


He is, as far as I know.

There aren't many seasoned pro-trainers in Russia.

Zimin who trained Nazarov, Arbachakov and Alexander "The Balashikha Butcher" Bakhtin.

Belov who trained Povetkin.

The eccentric Gabrielyan who's responsible for Sugar's Niko rise to greatness.

And Kostya who's at least was an excellent pro-fighter.

And that's about it.



DrMo said:


> In other cruiser news, Masternak vs Kalenga on 21st June in Monaco for the (paper) WBA world title
> 
> Thabiso Mchunu is back in action on 6th June in SA vs the Brazilian Julio Cesar Dos Santos http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?hum...4668&cat=boxer @Cableaddict


Kalenga replaced Makabu who withdrew from the fight - wonder what happened?

Mchunu is ready to fight for a title - it's a pity he has to waste his time fighting no-name fighters.


----------



## Cableaddict

VG_Addict said:


> Which CW is the one you guys said reminds you of Kovalev? I think it was Kudryashov.


I dunno about everyone else, but if I had to pick one CW that reminds me of Kovalev, (after seeing a lot more CW bouts) it would be Drodz. He has the great fundamentals, and the ring generalship. Plus serious power in both hands.

Sadly, Drodz is probably too old to make a serious mark in the division at this point, unless he could somehow sign with top management immediately. It's rumored that he may face Huck soon, but I will be very surprised if that happens. Despite having a Euro title, whatever that means, Drodz is stil a "high risk / low reward" fighter for most of the top guys right now.

BTW - did you know that Drodz only had THREE amateur fights? Incredible. That explains somewhat why he's been getting so much better at this late age.


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> BTW - did you know that Drodz only had THREE amateur fights? Incredible. That explains somewhat why he's been getting so much better at this late age.


Four actually - three wins by KO.

Drozd's background is Muay Thai.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> He is, as far as I know.
> 
> There aren't many seasoned pro-trainers in Russia.
> 
> Zimin who trained Nazarov, Arbachakov and Alexander *"The Balashikha Butcher"* Bakhtin.


One of the greatest nicknames I've ever heard. Hopefully Kudryashov hooks up with someone in America soon.



> Kalenga replaced Makabu who withdrew from the fight - wonder what happened?
> 
> Mchunu is ready to fight for title - it's a pity he has to waste his time fighting no-name fighters.


Fell out with his promoter & no fight scheduled or rumoured.

Either guy could face any of the titlists & it'd be a good fight.


----------



## DrMo

Couple of cruiser fights of note this weekend. On Friday night Rakhim Chakhkiev faced the former world title challenger Santander Silgado





Last night Oleksandr Usyk fought the Argentine gatekeeper Cesar David Crenz


----------



## Lester1583

Kalenga - Masternak:





@DrMo


----------



## Cableaddict

Thanks, DrMO! I had no idea Usyk was fighting yesterday.


----------



## DrMo

Cheers @Lester1583 I watched it live last night but I'll give it another watch this afternoon. Really pleased for Kalenga
@Cableaddict those fights were 3 weeks ago :good


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Cheers @Lester1583 I watched it live last night but I'll give it another watch this afternoon. Really pleased for Kalenga


I'm glad Kalenga won too.

Gotta admit, I thought Masternak would be too skilled for the crude Kalenga.

And he was - but Youri doesn't give a fuck and he just overpowered Masternak.

Kalenga is just a brute - below average skills, average handspeed, poor balance, no accuracy.

But he's game, heavy handed and tough.

Put him against a come-forward fighter and he will deliver a good old fashioned brawl.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> I'm glad Kalenga won too.
> 
> Gotta admit, I thought Masternak would be too skilled for the crude Kalenga.
> 
> And he was *- but Youri doesn't give a fuck and he just overpowered Masternak*.
> 
> Kalenga is just a brute - below average skills, average handspeed, poor balance, no accuracy.
> 
> But he's game, heavy handed and tough.
> 
> Put him against a come-forward fighter and he will deliver a good old fashioned brawl.


That's being incredibly unfair to Kalenga. He didn't just overpower Masternak yesterday, he put on a defensive clinic. Masternak barely landed a punch the entire fight, as Kalenga used head movement & footwork to avoid them. He literally won every round, despite what the judges, commentators, and some CHB members thought. Watch the fight with the sound off, and it's very obvious. The commentators were obviously paid to push Masternak, who almost got the robbery decision of the year.

Kalenga was still very sloppy when he threw some of those big bombs, but in all other aspects he looked like a vastly improved fighter. His straight-punch accuracy was near perfect. His defense was amazingly good. Even his punch output was higher than normal.

I think this guy is headed for the top, Along with Usyk, Drodz, and Mchunu.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> I'm glad Kalenga won too.
> 
> Gotta admit, I thought Masternak would be too skilled for the crude Kalenga.
> 
> And he was - but Youri doesn't give a fuck and he just overpowered Masternak.
> 
> Kalenga is just a brute - below average skills, average handspeed, poor balance, no accuracy.
> 
> But he's game, heavy handed and tough.
> 
> Put him against a come-forward fighter and he will deliver a good old fashioned brawl.


My prediction was very similar to yours & I'm delighted to have been wrong.

Yeah, Youri is certainly confident in his chin :yep Needs a lot of work on the fundamentals, lacks variety (did he throw a single uppercut?) & will always be deeply flawed but what good fun he is to watch.

He didn't pace himself well, which is to be expected for his 1st 12 rounder but I was very happy with how he started. Good head movement, stiff counter jab & good body work. As he tired he reverted to type but was still effective & showed a lot of heart.

Masternak looked very nervous & took a long time to find his timing. Dunno where he goes from here, defensively he's improved but looks rather gun shy & reluctant to let his hands go. He threw some lovely left hooks to the body but only threw that shot a handful of times.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> As he tired he reverted to type but was still effective & showed a lot of heart.


Yup, Youri got tired eventually but still performed better in the latter rounds than I expected.



DrMo said:


> Masternak looked very nervous


Once Masternak tasted Kalenga's bonecrushing power he succumbed to paralyzing fear:verysad



DrMo said:


> Yeah, Youri is certainly confident in his chin :yep


Is he confident enough to prove his iron chin against The Unstoppable Sledgehammer Kudryashov:bbb


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Is he confident enough to prove his iron chin against The Unstoppable Sledgehammer Kudryashov:bbb


I don't know the WBA rules (do they even have rules?) regarding interim & full titles but will Kalenga have to face Lebedev soon/next?

Kudryashov isn't in the top15 for the WBA so Dmitry's probably safe for a while http://www.wbanews.com/wba-ranking#.U6cYc6ROUaI


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> That's being incredibly unfair to Kalenga. He didn't just overpower Masternak yesterday, he put on a defensive clinic. Masternak barely landed a punch the entire fight, as Kalenga used head movement & footwork to avoid them. He literally won every round, despite what the judges, commentators, and some CHB members thought. Watch the fight with the sound off, and it's very obvious. The commentators were obviously paid to push Masternak, who almost got the robbery decision of the year.
> 
> Kalenga was still very sloppy when he threw some of those big bombs, but in all other aspects he looked like a vastly improved fighter. His straight-punch accuracy was near perfect. His defense was amazingly good. Even his punch output was higher than normal.
> 
> I think this guy is headed for the top, Along with Usyk, Drodz, and Mchunu.


Don't think he's the same quality of prospect with those guys or Makabu, Kucher or Kudryashov. Masternak was very unwilling to open up and like someone said paralized with fear and the 16 foot ring certainly played a facter. That was the smallest ring i'v seen in a long time. I think all 6 of those guys beat him but he's certainly a fun guy to have in the division. Kalenga and Lebedev would be exciting for a few rounds but The Swan would put his lights out.


----------



## Mr Magic

I really can't wait for Oleksandr Usyk to take this shizz OVER!


----------



## DrMo

Cruiser news

Jean Marc Mormeck returned to the division yesterday with a TKO4 win. I think he looked alright, although the opponent wasn't anything special. 




Kalenga & Makabu both speak French & it'd be a fun fight with either

Next weekend on the undercard of Chagaev-Oquendo Juan Carlos Gomez is in the biggest fight since his comeback, a 12 rounder vs another 40yo, unbeaten Bosnian Goran Delic 24(4)-0 (his record is very padded btw) A win on a big stage could get Gomez a big name opponent next.

Can either veteran make a significant impact at world level or is it too late for both?


----------



## One to watch

Cruiser is stacked at the moment,and just seems to be getting deeper.the best thing about the division is it's so competitive,you could stick a pin in this list and draw out a good fight irrespective of the competitiors.


Champions
Hernandez 
Huck 
Wlodarczyk
Lebedev

Contenders
Afolabi
Drozd
Chakiev
Makabu
Mchunu
Kalenga
Kolodziej
Dorticos
Kucher
Kudryashov
Masternak
janik
Ross
Seferi

Plus the old hands
Mormeck
Gomez
Fragomeni
G jones

And the Brits coming up
Bellew
Cleverly
Mckenzie

Plus of course Alexander usyk making his way through his pro apprenticeship.

Stacked and I bet I've forgotten a few.


----------



## Lester1583

Makabu stops G.Johnson:


----------



## PivotPunch

Masternak look really really really bad. His jab was horrible, he was even more straight up than I expected him to be, no laterall moevemnt/only straight lines, didn't sit down on his punches, didn't throw with enough volume to slap his way to a decision and apparently no real gameplan other than surviving the first few rounds. 
Kalenga, Mchunu and Makabu are probably all good enough to fight for a title. Kudryashov vs Kalenga or vs Makabu would be a good fight because Kalenga is probably still too crude to get a champ right away. On the other hands Hernandez doesn't ahve great cardio and is chinny while Huck and Lebedev are both far from slick. Kalenga has probably a better chance of beating Huck than of beating Lebedev. Makabu is the least proven out of those guys so maybe he should fight Kudryachov who is pretty scary a bit one dimensional but scary and Kalenga is no Mayweather either


----------



## VG_Addict

Do you think Makabu could knock Hernandez out?

Makabu would only have to land one big punch on Hernandez to win.


----------



## Cableaddict

Another possible addition to the CW express:

American & 2012 Olympic team member Marcus Browne, who's currently laying waste to every LHW that gets in his way. This guy seems to be another kovalev, (so far) and he's a VERY large LHW. (though he has a short reach.) I doubt he'll be able to make that weight for much longer.


----------



## PivotPunch

VG_Addict said:


> Do you think Makabu could knock Hernandez out?
> 
> Makabu would only have to land one big punch on Hernandez to win.


Makabu and Hernandez have some similarities both are southpaws, with hard, fast, accurate combinbations, power, short punches, sometimes a low punchoutput (allthough for different reasons). 
Hernandez is probably more used to fighting other southpaws since he's Cuban I just automatically assume that every high profile Cuban can fight at least decently vs both southpaws and orthodox fighters and usually it's especially for southpaws tricky to fight another southpaw not sure Makabu is used to that, that's a big plus for Hernandez. 
Hernandez is also rangier but he doesn't fight that tall he can fight on the outside very well but that's not where he does his best work. Hernandez has the best uppercuts at CW and Makabo has a good overhand left I suspect that the uppercuts could be less effective vs another southpaw and the overhand left can be dangerous I mean YPH could theoretically counter the overhand with an uppercut but that's a riskier move than countering and uppercut with an overhand.

I just give Makabu the benefit of the doubt and say he has a better chin than Hernandez. He has most likely also better cardio than hernandez and the combination of having questionable cardio and a shaky chin is very very dangerous especially if you do your best work at midrange those things limit YPH's performances in the ring quite a bit with better cardio he would be a monstrous combination puncher he would be a killer if he didn't have to limit his offence because of his cardio.

YPH would probably try to establish the jab early in the first 1-2 rounds he would stand in a high guard and throw straight punches from the outside typically Wegner style with the occasionally attempt of a real combination but after that he always gets a bit more loose and starts to show his true skill but that's more energy demanding and he will slow down at some point.
Makabu better work the body like a maniac early on for the first 4 rounds especially with YPH being the hometown fighter he shouldn't worry about trying to outbox him early on. Troy Ross gave Hernandez hell and arguably beat him (even the audience booed Hernandez after he got rewarded the win) and landed his overhand left over and over again he just became a little bit one dimenional and was only looking for the one big shot Makabu has to be smarter but if he works the body and pressures Hernandez I see him having a VERY good chance of winning


----------



## DrMo

*Cruiser News*

Couple of title fights coming up next month. Hernandez will face Firat Arslan on 16th August & 2 weeks later on the 30th Marco Huck is fighting the unbeaten Italian Mirko Lerghetti http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=487507&cat=boxer

Ola Afolabi is scheduled to fight a 12 rounder against TBA on the undercard of Golovkin-Geale on 26/7


----------



## Cableaddict

PivotPunch said:


> Makabu and Hernandez have some similarities both are southpaws, with hard, fast, accurate combinbations, power, short punches, sometimes a low punchoutput (allthough for different reasons).
> Hernandez is probably more used to fighting other southpaws since he's Cuban I just automatically assume that every high profile Cuban can fight at least decently vs both southpaws and orthodox fighters and usually it's especially for southpaws tricky to fight another southpaw not sure Makabu is used to that, that's a big plus for Hernandez.
> Hernandez is also rangier but he doesn't fight that tall he can fight on the outside very well but that's not where he does his best work. Hernandez has the best uppercuts at CW and Makabo has a good overhand left I suspect that the uppercuts could be less effective vs another southpaw and the overhand left can be dangerous I mean YPH could theoretically counter the overhand with an uppercut but that's a riskier move than countering and uppercut with an overhand.
> 
> I just give Makabu the benefit of the doubt and say he has a better chin than Hernandez. He has most likely also better cardio than hernandez and the combination of having questionable cardio and a shaky chin is very very dangerous especially if you do your best work at midrange those things limit YPH's performances in the ring quite a bit with better cardio he would be a monstrous combination puncher he would be a killer if he didn't have to limit his offence because of his cardio.
> 
> YPH would probably try to establish the jab early in the first 1-2 rounds he would stand in a high guard and throw straight punches from the outside typically Wegner style with the occasionally attempt of a real combination but after that he always gets a bit more loose and starts to show his true skill but that's more energy demanding and he will slow down at some point.
> Makabu better work the body like a maniac early on for the first 4 rounds especially with YPH being the hometown fighter he shouldn't worry about trying to outbox him early on. Troy Ross gave Hernandez hell and arguably beat him (even the audience booed Hernandez after he got rewarded the win) and landed his overhand left over and over again he just became a little bit one dimenional and was only looking for the one big shot Makabu has to be smarter but if he works the body and pressures Hernandez I see him having a VERY good chance of winning


Excellent analysis.

But I think it might simply come down to speed & footwork. Hernandez isn't the fleetest fighter to ever come out of Cuba, but he still has that "defense first" mentality, and decent footspeed / body movement.

Makabu is a monster puncher, but he's a little one dimensional & slow.

It's a classic matchup, but I think Hernandez can stay away and win a fairly easy decision. I would LOVE to see this fight.


----------



## One to watch

DrMo said:


> *Cruiser News*
> 
> Couple of title fights coming up next month. Hernandez will face Firat Arslan on 16th August & 2 weeks later on the 30th Marco Huck is fighting the unbeaten Italian Mirko Lerghetti http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=487507&cat=boxer
> 
> Ola Afolabi is scheduled to fight a 12 rounder against TBA on the undercard of Golovkin-Geale on 26/7


What happened to afolabi against guy Hernandez was scheduled to meet?

Or did I dream that up.


----------



## Kurushi

Anyone here convinced about Cleverly's campaign at CW? Personally I'm cynical about it as he didn't strike me as a particularly big LHW but maybe it's just that Kovalev is especially good or that Cleverly doesn't fit that style well.


----------



## Cableaddict

Cleverly is stepping up?


Wow.... big mistake. That's like Eddie Chambers going to HW.


----------



## Kurushi

Cableaddict said:


> Cleverly is stepping up?
> 
> Wow.... big mistake. That's like Eddie Chambers going to HW.


Unfortunately he is yes. He's already had one win there (no idea what the quality of opposition was though).


----------



## One to watch

Kurushi said:


> Unfortunately he is yes. He's already had one win there (no idea what the quality of opposition was though).


I can tell you,it was shite.sean Corbin who is a glorified club fighter who occasionally gets knocked out by a higher opponent.cleverly did look good at the weight though,he has a big frame and the more weight improves his power.

His opponent on Saturday is worse on paper by I havnt seen him,15-4 but somehow has a ranking and so clevelry gets him.

Hearn is going to match bellew-clevelry in a WBO eliminator,as he has little faith in them at cruiser he is matching them soft to ensure the eliminator which will be next.


----------



## Berliner

One to watch said:


> I can tell you,it was shite.sean Corbin who is a glorified club fighter who occasionally gets knocked out by a higher opponent.cleverly did look good at the weight though,he has a big frame and the more weight improves his power.
> 
> His opponent on Saturday is worse on paper by I havnt seen him,15-4 but somehow has a ranking and so clevelry gets him.
> 
> Hearn is going to match bellew-clevelry in a WBO eliminator,as he has little faith in them at cruiser he is matching them soft to ensure the eliminator which will be next.


I doubt that they can fight for a mandatory position. Both arent ranked high. And at WBO there is Glowacki at 1. And this for a long time. Plus he aso has a fight coming up.... The winner of Bellew-Cleverly should fight Glowacki. (for me the strongest polish cruiserweight outside of Wlod)


----------



## Kurushi

One to watch said:


> I can tell you,it was shite.sean Corbin who is a glorified club fighter who occasionally gets knocked out by a higher opponent.cleverly did look good at the weight though,he has a big frame and the more weight improves his power.
> 
> His opponent on Saturday is worse on paper by I havnt seen him,15-4 but somehow has a ranking and so clevelry gets him.
> 
> Hearn is going to match bellew-clevelry in a WBO eliminator,as he has little faith in them at cruiser he is matching them soft to ensure the eliminator which will be next.


Thanks for elaborating. Smh, I'm happy to be proved wrong but I don't have much confidence in either Bellew Or Cleverly at CW. I guess that's not the point though right? They're both just promotional pawns right now.


----------



## DrMo

One to watch said:


> What happened to afolabi against guy Hernandez was scheduled to meet?
> 
> Or did I dream that up.


Kolodziej? Last I heard K2 put up a tiny purse bid (not the 1st time they've done this to Ola) & Kolo was in talks to fight Lebedev instead


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Makabu stops G.Johnson:


Damn, where'd you get this clip? I didn't think the fight was even televised. - Only the second time Johnson has been stopped in his career.

Makabu is a beast, though a little slow. Still he's showing pretty good head movement in that clip.

I'd LOVE to see him matched with Dorticos, who will no doubt beat Miranda in their bout tonight. Dorticos is like a stronger version of Makabu. It would be like a fight between two bull elephants. People sitting in the first 5 rows would probably lose their teeth fillings.


----------



## DrMo

Dorticos has a completely different style to Makabu, I don't see any real similarities between them at all.


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> Dorticos has a completely different style to Makabu, I don't see any real similarities between them at all.


You don't?

They're both massively powerful.

They both have average foot & hand speed, and average defense. (Dorticos is a little faster, I guess.)

They both like to come forward & pressure their opponents. (Makabu perhaps slightly favors mid-range, standing slightly more square, while Dorticos favors the outside, but they are not that different when they pressure.)

They both fight tall, using their jabs well & use a high, classical guard. (Dorticos again slightly better in this respect as well.)

Well, other than that, I guess they are nothing alike ........... :think


----------



## PivotPunch

I also see little similarities between Makabu and Dorticos. I also don't see how Makabu fights tall. First of all the high guard peekaboo style he uses isn't ideal to fight tall to begin with and while he is a southpaw which makes it more understandable he isn't really known for his jab and he uses his best combinations head to head I don't see how he fights tall. Well Makabu has a decent jab but not really a tall guys jab in my opinion


----------



## DrMo

Cableaddict said:


> You don't?
> 
> They're both massively powerful.
> 
> They both have average foot & hand speed, and average defense. (Dorticos is a little faster, I guess.)
> 
> They both like to come forward & pressure their opponents. (Makabu perhaps slightly favors mid-range, standing slightly more square, while Dorticos favors the outside, but they are not that different when they pressure.)
> 
> They both fight tall, using their jabs well & use a high, classical guard. (Dorticos again slightly better in this respect as well.)
> 
> Well, other than that, I guess they are nothing alike ........... :think


That's a very basic analysis & parts of it are way off, the stylistic differences between them are obvious.

Dorticos is a taller, orthodox, Cuban-schooled boxer-puncher who favours straighter shots & operating from distance to mid-range. He has better mobility & balance than Makabu & a better jab which he utilises a lot more. His combinations are a lot more simple/basic than Makabu's; 1-2, double jab right hand & 1-2-left hook.

Makabu is shorter, southpaw, pressure fighter who favours hooks & uppercuts & operating in the pocket. He is less upright than Dorticos, has better head movement which allows him to slip & roll shots. He is a much better body puncher & has fantastic variety in his combinations, switching between head a body & mixing up hooks & uppercuts off both hands, occasionally switching stances on the inside like Toney.

Bar both being aggressive & getting a lot of knockouts I see more differences between them than similarities; physically & stylistically.


----------



## One to watch

DrMo said:


> Kolodziej? Last I heard K2 put up a tiny purse bid (not the 1st time they've done this to Ola) & Kolo was in talks to fight Lebedev instead


That's the man,poor old ola afolabi.

Ironically really that there was a lot of talk about there is no point in a British promoter signing him as he doenst sell,and all his opponents are on the mainland,but if he came back to Britain now with mr.hearn,he could match him with Simmons for a starting point,and then he has bellew-cleverly winner or loser available depending on the huck situation,there is also Ovil Mckenzie prowling as well.from there hopefully he may have generated some interest in viewers or tickets,if not take him to the mainland.

Come to Britain ola.we would love ya.


----------



## DrMo

One to watch said:


> That's the man,poor old ola afolabi.
> 
> Ironically really that there was a lot of talk about there is no point in a British promoter signing him as he doenst sell,and all his opponents are on the mainland,but if he came back to Britain now with mr.hearn,he could match him with Simmons for a starting point,and then he has bellew-cleverly winner or loser available depending on the huck situation,there is also Ovil Mckenzie prowling as well.from there hopefully he may have generated some interest in viewers or tickets,if not take him to the mainland.
> 
> Come to Britain ola.we would love ya.


Ola's been too good for his own good, even now when clearly past his best he'd wreck every British cruiser so I can understand why no promoter wants to sign him & see him ruin another potentially lucrative prospect.

I'd love to see Ovil get a big fight at cruiser


----------



## Vysotsky

I also agree with PivotPunch and DrMo. I haven't seen too much of Dorticos but comparing the two stylistically would have never crossed my mind and ignoring styles Makabu looks alot more polished in addition to being more proven. IMO Makabu, Usyk and probably Kudryashov will prove to be the best of the upcoming group.



DrMo said:


> Ola's been too good for his own good, even now when clearly past his best he'd wreck every British cruiser so I can understand why no promoter wants to sign him & see him ruin another potentially lucrative prospect.
> 
> I'd love to see Ovil get a big fight at cruiser


Ola is with K2 and i remember one of their guys mentioning him as a likely opponent for Usyk when he wants to try breaking into the top 10 and get into title contention so he'll have his chance at trying to derail and great looking prospect. Ola is quality but i don't see his style, size or skills presenting anything too insurmountable for Usyk who is just as tall, faster and well rounded as a boxer/puncher, counter puncher, front or back foot, etc.


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> That's a very basic analysis & parts of it are way off, the stylistic differences between them are obvious.
> 
> Dorticos is a taller, orthodox, Cuban-schooled boxer-puncher who favours straighter shots & operating from distance to mid-range. He has better mobility & balance than Makabu & a better jab which he utilises a lot more. His combinations are a lot more simple/basic than Makabu's; 1-2, double jab right hand & 1-2-left hook.
> 
> Makabu is shorter, southpaw, pressure fighter who favours hooks & uppercuts & operating in the pocket. He is less upright than Dorticos, has better head movement which allows him to slip & roll shots. He is a much better body puncher & has fantastic variety in his combinations, switching between head a body & mixing up hooks & uppercuts off both hands, occasionally switching stances on the inside like Toney.
> 
> Bar both being aggressive & getting a lot of knockouts I see more differences between them than similarities; physically & stylistically.


That's a good (great) breakdown. I must agree. (and if Dorticos had Makabu's head movement, he'd be near unbeatable.)

- but in context of my earlier statement, they are still fairly similar, in ways that matter to that statement. Makabu vs Dorticos would be two large, powerful, slowish fighters, banging away at each other. Vastly different from either of them fighting, say, Hernandez or Mchunu.

But yeah, OK, you win this one! :deal :cheers


----------



## DrMo

Vysotsky said:


> I also agree with PivotPunch and DrMo. I haven't seen too much of Dorticos but comparing the two stylistically would have never crossed my mind and ignoring styles Makabu looks alot more polished in addition to being more proven. IMO Makabu, Usyk and probably Kudryashov will prove to be the best of the upcoming group.
> 
> Ola is with K2 and i remember one of their guys mentioning him as a likely opponent for Usyk when he wants to try breaking into the top 10 and get into title contention so he'll have his chance at trying to derail and great looking prospect. Ola is quality but i don't see his style, size or skills presenting anything too insurmountable for Usyk who is just as tall, faster and well rounded as a boxer/puncher, counter puncher, front or back foot, etc.


I know Ola is with K2, I should have been clearer in my post which was about why no British promoter has ever pursued him.

I'd agree that Usyk probably beats Ola unless he gasses horribly in a fight that will likely go the distance. Was Usyk ever stopped or KD'd in the ams? The only time I've seen him go down was in the Medzhidov fight


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> I also agree with PivotPunch and DrMo. *I haven't seen too much of Dorticos* but comparing the two stylistically would have never crossed my mind and ignoring styles *Makabu looks alot more polished *in addition to being more proven. IMO Makabu, Usyk and probably Kudryashov will prove to be the best of the upcoming group.......


IMO, I think you're waaay over-rating Makabu. I just don't see anything elite about him except his power. Decent head movement, but not exceptional. Lousy footwork & TERRIBLE balance. (He leans forward too much, and he keeps his feet too close together) He's a big strong guy who's exciting to watch but who is soon to be exposed, IMO.

Makabu more polished than Dorticos? Have I wandered into the Twilight Zone? 
Dorticos has better balance, a better jab, more accurate punches... Try this fight, for instance:






Dorticos, with proper training, (i.e. DEFENSE) could be a serous contender, despite a slight lack of speed. (at least he's faster than the plodding Makabu.)
Then again, I would be very surprised if Dorticos can stay at CW much longer.

===============

- But I sure agree with you about Usyk. Usyk is DA TRUTH. The only thing that can keep him from winning a belt is politics.

Kalenga, too.


----------



## Lester1583

Dorticos - Miranda - rounds 6-10:






A workmanlike, not overly impressive performance by the KO Doctor.

@*Kid Cubano*

@*Rigondeaux*


----------



## DrMo

Cheers for that @Lester1583 That last round was fun :yep Miranda really earned his money

Good learning fight for Dorticos against someone so experienced, he'll get a lot more from those 10 rounds than blasting out fools in 1 or 2.

Offensively, he can be a little methodical/mechanical, its all about setting up the right hand & that's a shot he still loops a little too much for my liking. Without a little more variety he's gonna be figured out fairly quickly by anyone with a good defence & whilst he's heavy handed he doesn't have the exceptional power that will translate to knocking out world level opposition.

Just a thought, is cruiser Cuba's best division? There's the consensus #1 Hernandez, the old veteran ATG Gomez & the undefeated prospect Dorticos.


----------



## DrMo

Cableaddict said:


> Another possible addition to the CW express:
> 
> American & 2012 Olympic team member Marcus Browne, who's currently laying waste to every LHW that gets in his way. This guy seems to be another kovalev, (so far) and he's a VERY large LHW. (though he has a short reach.) I doubt he'll be able to make that weight for much longer.


There are a few decent American cruiserweight prospects. From the limited footage I've seen, Jordan Shimmel, Stivens Bujaj & Junior Anthony Wright all seem to be worth following as their careers progress.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Just a thought, is cruiser Cuba's best division? There's the consensus #1 Hernandez, the old veteran ATG Gomez & the undefeated prospect Dorticos.


Nah, not for me. Rigo alone outweighs them all.

JC Gomez is ancient, Dorticos is untested, YP Hernandez is good but nothing special.

And personally, I don't think YP is the best cruiser at the moment - one of the best, yes - The Champ, no.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Nah, not for me. Rigo alone outweighs them all.
> 
> JC Gomez is ancient, Dorticos is untested, YP Hernandez is good but nothing special.
> 
> And personally, I don't think YP is the best cruiser at the moment - one of the best, yes - The Champ, no.


Its certainly debatable, who is the best cruiser at the moment?

YPH did beat Cunningham when he was #1 & perhaps he has the best claim but the TBRB have Huck as #1

Such a shame Savon isn't a pro, he's been awesome in the WSB this year


----------



## Vysotsky

DrMo said:


> Its certainly debatable, who is the best cruiser at the moment?
> 
> YPH did beat Cunningham when he was #1 & perhaps he has the best claim but the TBRB have Huck as #1
> 
> Such a shame Savon isn't a pro, he's been awesome in the WSB this year


No that was some bullshit. Cunningham lost to Adamek then "won" the vacant IBF belt by thumbing Ross in the eye after USS was dropped and losing on the cards refusing to give him a rematch. He lost to YPH in their first fight and that's when #1 Huck moved up to face Povetkin, after their fight the WBO gave him a deadline to declare whether or not he was staying at HW and Huck did so before the deadline but RING removed him from their CW ratings anyways and made YPH (#1 ) and Cunningham (#2) for their rematch awarding the RING title for an utterly bogus "lineal" claim. YPH lost to Ross too by about 3 points on my card and the ref saved him when he got hurt and turned his back refusing to fight by conveniently awarding a standing 8 count when he should have been waving it off for a TKO victory. Ross got screwed out of being a Champion by both those guys.


----------



## DrMo

Vysotsky said:


> No that was some bullshit. Cunningham lost to Adamek then "won" the vacant IBF belt by thumbing Ross in the eye after USS was dropped and losing on the cards refusing to give him a rematch. He lost to YPH in their first fight and that's when #1 Huck moved up to face Povetkin, after their fight the WBO gave him a deadline to declare whether or not he was staying at HW and Huck did so before the deadline but RING removed him from their CW ratings anyways and made YPH (#1 ) and Cunningham (#2) for their rematch awarding the RING title for an utterly bogus "lineal" claim. YPH lost to Ross too by about 3 points on my card and the ref saved him when he got hurt and turned his back refusing to fight by conveniently awarding a standing 8 count when he should have been waving it off for a TKO victory. Ross got screwed out of being a Champion by both those guys.


Its a muddle. 
.
As well as all of that, Huck could've lost to Lebedev (most think he did, I don't) & Ola. Wlod should've lost to Palacios first time round & Guillermo Jones is inactive & banned.

I thought Cunningham was unlucky against YPH in both fights but no-one has been screwed over more than Ross except maybe Lebedev.

The division really needs some unifications


----------



## Vysotsky

DrMo said:


> Its a muddle.
> .
> As well as all of that, Huck could've lost to Lebedev (most think he did, I don't) & Ola. Wlod should've lost to Palacios first time round & Guillermo Jones is inactive & banned.
> 
> I thought Cunningham was unlucky against YPH in both fights but no-one has been screwed over more than Ross except maybe Lebedev.
> 
> The division really needs some unifications


Very true at least Wlodarczyk rematched Palacios and beat him decisively in the rematch though Huck and USS have refused to clear up what should have been losses. Ever since Universum folded Sauerland seems to be getting worse and so long as Huck and YPH have a title they'll keep giving them soft touches and certainly won't unify. Wlod and Lebedev at least seem open to facing top contenders and taking risks Usyk will probably have to go after one of them unless he becomes mandatory for WBO or IBF or if Huck moves up. Drozd, Makabu, Kucher, Usyk, Kudryashov all beat YPH imo these guys just need to get into mandatory positions.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Very true at least Wlodarczyk rematched Palacios and beat him decisively in the rematch though Huck and USS have refused to clear up what should have been losses. Ever since Universum folded Sauerland seems to be getting worse and so long as Huck and YPH have a title they'll keep giving them soft touches and certainly won't unify. Wlod and Lebedev at least seem open to facing top contenders and taking risks Usyk will probably have to go after one of them unless he becomes mandatory for WBO or IBF or if Huck moves up. Drozd, Makabu, Kucher, Usyk, Kudryashov all beat YPH imo these guys just need to get into mandatory positions.


Huck fought Arslan in his last fight. So that Huck doesnt fight top contenders at all isnt true. Same with Hernandez. Who fought Cunningham, Ross and Alekseev in a row. Not bad in my opinion.


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> Huck fought Arslan in his last fight. So that Huck doesnt fight top contenders at all isnt true. Same with Hernandez. Who fought Cunningham, Ross and Alekseev in a row. Not bad in my opinion.


I totally forgot about Arlsan but he beat Huck in the 1st fight which was supposed to be a cherrypick against a 43 year old that backfired although at least he rematched him. YPH lost to Ross and in spite of the multiple KD's you still could have had Alekseev ahead at the time of the stoppage he basically won every round he wasn't down in kind of similar to the Quillin/N'Dam fight now Huck and YPH are having some horrible soft touch opponents next. The rare occasion they do take a risk the corruption saves them.


----------



## DrMo

Vysotsky said:


> Very true at least Wlodarczyk rematched Palacios and beat him decisively in the rematch though Huck and USS have refused to clear up what should have been losses. Ever since Universum folded Sauerland seems to be getting worse and so long as Huck and YPH have a title they'll keep giving them soft touches and certainly won't unify. Wlod and Lebedev at least seem open to facing top contenders and taking risks Usyk will probably have to go after one of them unless he becomes mandatory for WBO or IBF or if Huck moves up. Drozd, Makabu, Kucher, Usyk, Kudryashov all beat YPH imo these guys just need to get into mandatory positions.


The IBF are normally very good at enforcing mandatories & YPH is definitely the most beatable titlist. I hate the phrase "a knockout waiting to happen" but he is, great fun to watch though

Wlod seems to have no problem defending his title on the road so perhaps the WBC is the route to go. Whatever way he goes I think Usyk will beat Holy's record


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> I totally forgot about Arlsan but he beat Huck in the 1st fight which was supposed to be a cherrypick against a 43 year old that backfired although at least he rematched him. YPH lost to Ross and in spite of the multiple KD's you still could have had Alekseev ahead at the time of the stoppage he basically won every round he wasn't down in kind of similar to the Quillin/N'Dam fight now Huck and YPH are having some horrible soft touch opponents next. The rare occasion they do take a risk the corruption saves them.


Not many people in germany saw this fight as a cherry pick. And he wasnt 43 then. 
Lebedev fought guys like Silgado and shot Toney. Dont act like he always fights top guys. In fact Huck and Hernandez both fought better opposition in theire last 4 than Lebedev. Much better. Except Jones. BTW: I can also say that Jones was seen as a soft touch because the guy didnt fought in two years and was over 40. Most people didnt gave Jones a chance. And who is Lebedev fighting next? I heard that it could be Kolodziej? Thats also a soft touch. Even Journeyman give that guy hard fights.


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> Not many people in germany saw this fight as a cherry pick. And he wasnt 43 then.
> Lebedev fought guys like Silgado and shot Toney. Dont act like he always fights top guys. In fact Huck and Hernandez both fought better opposition in theire last 4 than Lebedev. Much better. Except Jones. BTW: I can also say that Jones was seen as a soft touch because the guy didnt fought in two years and was over 40. Most people didnt gave Jones a chance. And who is Lebedev fighting next? I heard that it could be Kolodziej? Thats also a soft touch. Even Journeyman give that guy hard fights.


Lebedev's opposition has been pretty dreadful but it isn't from a lack of willingness that's the difference, oppertunity. Huck rematch, Green when he was relevant, YPH, many top contenders don't want it and remember he KTFO Alekseev in 2 rounds long before YPH faced him. YPH was supposed to face Kolodziej but chose a 44 year old Arslan coming off a brutal stoppage instead demonstrating vintage Sauerland opponent selection.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Lebedev's opposition has been pretty dreadful but it isn't from a lack of willingness that's the difference, oppertunity. Huck rematch, Green when he was relevant, YPH, many top contenders don't want it and remember he KTFO Alekseev in 2 rounds long before YPH faced him. YPH was supposed to face Kolodziej but chose a 44 year old Arslan coming off a brutal stoppage instead demonstrating vintage Sauerland opponent selection.


Arslan probably isnt worse than Kolodziej. The guy is average. Even got knocked down in his last fight. And I saw how he looked against Crenz. He just beat plenty journeyman. I am more interested in Arslan than this guy. And I think that Hernandez will have a hard time with Arslan. 
And Huck is very willing to fight the top guys. His next fight is probably (I never saw the opponent) an easy one. But thats ok for me because he actually had 4 hard fights in a row. Povetkin, Afolabi and the two Arslan fights were both hard fights for Huck. 4 in a row. You cants say he never fights anybody decent.
For me his last four opponents were better than the ones from Lebedev and Wlod. So I cant see how you see that these guys fight the better opponents.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> *I totally forgot about Arlsan but he beat Huck in the 1st fight *which was supposed to be a cherrypick against a 43 year old that backfired although at least he rematched him. YPH lost to Ross and in spite of the multiple KD's you still could have had Alekseev ahead at the time of the stoppage he basically won every round he wasn't down in kind of similar to the Quillin/N'Dam fight now Huck and YPH are having some horrible soft touch opponents next. The rare occasion they do take a risk the corruption saves them.


He sure did.

Huck isn't terrible, but he's about as overhyped and protected as Canelo. (Also as one-dimensional.) He won't be on top for much longer.

And yeah, as much as I WANT to like YPH, he's not really elite material. Still, in a world full of barbarians (Huck, Lebedev, etc) he's a breath of fresh Cuban air.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> He sure did.
> 
> Huck isn't terrible, but he's about as overhyped and protected as Canelo. (Also as one-dimensional.) He won't be on top for much longer.
> 
> And yeah, as much as I WANT to like YPH, he's not really elite material. Still, in a world full of barbarians (Huck, Lebedev, etc) he's a breath of fresh Cuban air.


Canelo is 23 and could do whatever he wants but *chose* to fight Trout, Mayweather, Angulo and now Lara he has 10x the balls Huck does.



Berliner said:


> Arslan probably isnt worse than Kolodziej. The guy is average. Even got knocked down in his last fight. And I saw how he looked against Crenz. He just beat plenty journeyman. I am more interested in Arslan than this guy. And I think that Hernandez will have a hard time with Arslan.
> And Huck is very willing to fight the top guys. His next fight is probably (I never saw the opponent) an easy one. But thats ok for me because he actually had 4 hard fights in a row. Povetkin, Afolabi and the two Arslan fights were both hard fights for Huck. 4 in a row. You cants say he never fights anybody decent.
> For me his last four opponents were better than the ones from Lebedev and Wlod. So I cant see how you see that these guys fight the better opponents.


Including the Ramirez fight Huck has had 13 title fights at CW since reclaiming a belt in 2009. Nine of those opponents weren't world class due to lack of talent or age and of the four fights against real world class prime opponents he's faced (three being against Afolabi) he lost half of them and also lost against Arslan. Three losses and only four legit fights in five years. He gets more credit than he deserves, is probably the biggest name and draw in the division making it easy for him to unify if he wanted but instead he's happy going the German route. Sturm has more balls than Huck. Yes he fought Povetkin but it was a no lose situation for him with big money against a guy 15lbs heavier big deal.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Canelo is 23 and could do whatever he wants but *chose* to fight Trout, Mayweather, Angulo and now Lara he has 10x the balls Huck does.
> 
> Including the Ramirez fight Huck has had 13 title fights at CW since reclaiming a belt in 2009. Nine of those opponents weren't world class due to lack of talent or age and of the four fights against real world class prime opponents he's faced (three being against Afolabi) he lost half of them and also lost against Arslan. Three losses and only four legit fights in five years. He gets more credit than he deserves, is probably the biggest name and draw in the division making it easy for him to unify if he wanted but instead he's happy going the German route. Sturm has more balls than Huck. Yes he fought Povetkin but it was a no lose situation for him with big money against a guy 15lbs heavier big deal.


I dont say that Huck fights always great opponents. Just like Wlod and Lebedev he doesnt.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> Canelo is 23 and could do whatever he wants but *chose* to fight Trout, Mayweather, Angulo and now Lara he has 10x the balls Huck does.
> ....


Fair enough, it wasn't the world's best comparison. - Though you have to admit that up until Floyd, Canelo was rather massively protected & over-hped.

- And Angulo was paid to go easy on him, no one is going to convince me otherwise.

but I digress .........


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> Fair enough, it wasn't the world's best comparison. - Though you have to admit that up until Floyd, Canelo was rather massively protected & over-hped.
> 
> - And Angulo was paid to go easy on him, no one is going to convince me otherwise.
> 
> but I digress .........


For sure prior to Trout i had no idea why anyone was even talking about him aside from his popularity with Mexican fans, he hadn't done shit and was being treated like a prime DLH it was odd to say the least. Canelo has now proven he's quality world class although i don't think he's truly elite but deserves tons of credit for wanting to test himself against the best rather than being a protected champion carefully choosing his path. It's the sort of thing Floyd and his fans will never grasp.


----------



## DrMo




----------



## DrMo

*Cruiser news*

All 4 major titles are being contested in the next couple of months :bbb
Hernandez vs Arslan next Saturday & Huck vs Mirko Largetti 2 weeks later. Anyone see an upset happening in either of these?

Both fights are a little disappointing but on September 27th in Moscow is Wlod vs Drozd & Lebedev vs Kolodziej. Lebedev should win by stoppage but Wlod-Drozd is a near 50/50 fight & should be highly entertaining.

Thabiso Mchunu has a fight scheduled on September 20th vs Garret Wilson. Nice to see him in action again but he should be facing someone above this level, needs a better promoter.


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> *Cruiser news*
> All 4 major titles are being contested in the next couple of months :bbb
> *Hernandez vs Arslan* next Saturday &* Huck vs Mirko Largetti* 2 weeks later. Anyone see an upset happening in either of these?
> 
> Both fights are a little disappointing but on September 27th in Moscow is Wlod vs Drozd & Lebedev vs Kolodziej. Lebedev should win by stoppage but Wlod-Drozd is a near 50/50 fight & should be highly entertaining.


Both of those are ridiculous fights. Both men continue to duck the real competition. I can't stand Huck, anyway. Protected caveman. At least Hernandez is fairly fun to watch.

---------------------------------



DrMo said:


> Thabiso Mchunu has a fight scheduled on September 20th vs Garret Wilson. Nice to see him in action again but he should be facing someone above this level, needs a better promoter.


Mchunu DEF needs better promotion. He's in that "all risk, no gain" neverland, that's sucked away the careers of many a great fighter, and the clock is ticking...
Well, at least McHunu is fighting at The Foxwoods. If he can KO Wilson, the networks could spin that pretty well, if they want to. 
Wilson doesn't appear to be a huge puncher( just going by his record) so maybe Mchunu will spend more time inside, going for the kill.


----------



## PivotPunch

Damn is Huck's fight bad it's an embarrassement how they get every few months on of those padded to fuck record Italians to fight for a title the worst thing up until this point was that part time Italian boxer to box Brähmer it was an embarrassing fight and without having seen Larghetti fight this might be on the same level of an embarrassement wow is this guy's record padded he makes Deontay Wilder loom like Darnell Boone.
The Arslan fight is laughable as well but still not as bad as Huck's fight Arslan is old as fuck and coming off a one sided loss vs Huck but at least he was a good fighter a few years ago that Larghetti guy is most one of the worst guys I've seen challenging for a proper world title in a long time just based on his record and based on what we've seen with Italian guys with shaddy padded records going to germany


----------



## Berliner

Arslan can beat Hernandez. Especially when he starts to gass. To say the loss against Huck was onesided is a joke. He maybe won 4 out of the 6 rounds against Huck. Just got hit with a pretty big shot and couldnt recover. If the same Arslan shows up who fought Huck I bet that Hernandez will have some big problems because he isnt near the puncher Huck is and he always has problems when put under pressure and Arslan brings a lot of it.
Hucks fight is just an easy fight after a few hard ones. His last 5 fights have been pretty hard (yes even his last one against Arslan) he wont always face these hard fights against top opposition.


----------



## PivotPunch

Berliner said:


> Arslan can beat Hernandez. Especially when he starts to gass. To say the loss against Huck was onesided is a joke. He maybe won 4 out of the 6 rounds against Huck. Just got hit with a pretty big shot and couldnt recover. If the same Arslan shows up who fought Huck I bet that Hernandez will have some big problems because he isnt near the puncher Huck is and he always has problems when put under pressure and Arslan brings a lot of it.
> Hucks fight is just an easy fight after a few hard ones. His last 5 fights have been pretty hard (yes even his last one against Arslan) he wont always face these hard fights against top opposition.


Arslan didn't look all that great in the rematch vs Huck he looked could but he did not win 4 rounds he had the higher workrate but most of his punches weren't really effective he had the higher workrate but Huck's punches were much stronger and more accurate. As soon as Huck started to get his rythm Arslan got in huge trouble I think you can make a case for the scores being even up until the stoppage but Huck was starting to land more and more and he knocked Arslan down anyway there's no way Arslan could have won even if he had survived the round. 
His biggest strength is Hernandez' biggest weakness but Hernandez is a more accurate puncher than Huck, Arslan will be even older by that fight and I can't see Hernandez having nlike a 60% connect percentage vs him. Arslan has no headmovement and he doesn't get much leverage on his punches because a.) he is strong but throws arm punches and b.) he smothers his own punches by going to close to his opponents so even Hernandez' shaky chin won't be a big factor. Also Arslan has no headmovement. Not only does he have no headmovement but he also doesn't block punches intelligently he doesn't adjust his guard or anything he just puts his hands up static in one position he also doesn't parry. He is/was a good fighter because of his conditioning, pressure, strength and relentlessness and he is evry disciplined so he was able to stay in shape up until an old age but he's starting to show his age and he doesn't have a style that ages well on top of that it isn't like he could fall back on technique once he slows down even further. In the 3rd fight he also seemed to get shaken up more easily than even in their first fight and he just looked the way old fighters do at some points he sometimes seemed lethargic and his reflexes are probably not there anymore. 
If he survives the first 6 rounds he has a chance but honestly I see hernandez finishing him brutally with his trademark uppercut or overhands just like Huck did


----------



## Cableaddict

Berliner said:


> *Arslan can beat Hernandez. Especially when he starts to gass.* To say the loss against Huck was onesided is a joke. He maybe won 4 out of the 6 rounds against Huck. Just got hit with a pretty big shot and couldnt recover. If the same Arslan shows up who fought Huck I bet that Hernandez will have some big problems because he isnt near the puncher Huck is and he always has problems when put under pressure and Arslan brings a lot of it.
> Hucks fight is just an easy fight after a few hard ones. His last 5 fights have been pretty hard (yes even his last one against Arslan) he wont always face these hard fights against top opposition.


Hernandez gassing is Arslan's only (slim) chance, and it's a chance because the one thing you gotta' give Arslan is that he's always in great condition & Hernandez always is not. - But Firat didn't look so good against Huck, IMO. Huck just sucks, skill-wise, so he makes his opponents look halfway decent.

Huck is also pretty slow, both of foot & of fist. Hernandez isn't the slickest boxer ever to leave Cuba, but he's miles more slippery (& fast) than Caveman Huck. I don't think Arslan will be able to get near him, especially at age 43.

And finally: Arslan is 43 AND coming off of 2 losses. And if he looks down the line of top CW contenders, it's a scary, scary sight. He most likely now just has that "collect a paycheck" mentality. Hernandez, on the other hand, might actually still be trying to make it to the top. (In his own fashion.)

I don't think this fight will even be close. I think Hernandez will make Arlsan look old & foolish, and we'll all fall asleep by about round 7.

---------------

But then, what do I know? I bet on David Price.

Twice. atsch :-(


----------



## PivotPunch

Ok so apparently the IBF ordered Hernandez vs Afolabi


----------



## DrMo

PivotPunch said:


> Ok so apparently the IBF ordered Hernandez vs Afolabi


Cool, very winnable fight for Ola. I'd love to see him win a world title


----------



## PivotPunch

DrMo said:


> Cool, very winnable fight for Ola. I'd love to see him win a world title


But Afolabi is no cardio monster himself. What he does have is a better chin than Hernandez but beside that they are similar physically. And Hernandez has the southpaw advantage and probably the skill advantage. Honestly I still feel bad for Troy Ross who deserved to get the W vs Hernandez but is old as fuck and probably retired since he hasn't had a fight since then.
I'm not sure what to think of Afolabi he has talent but for a long time he was a high level sparring partner and I'm not sure he has what it takes mentally. For a long time from what I've heard his training ethic was bad as well as his diet and then he claimed to have cleaned it up for the last Huck fight but then he doesn't throw punches and goes into sparring mode


----------



## DrMo

PivotPunch said:


> But Afolabi is no cardio monster himself. What he does have is a better chin than Hernandez but beside that they are similar physically. And Hernandez has the southpaw advantage and probably the skill advantage. Honestly I still feel bad for Troy Ross who deserved to get the W vs Hernandez but is old as fuck and probably retired since he hasn't had a fight since then.
> I'm not sure what to think of Afolabi he has talent but for a long time he was a high level sparring partner and I'm not sure he has what it takes mentally. For a long time from what I've heard his training ethic was bad as well as his diet and then he claimed to have cleaned it up for the last Huck fight but then he doesn't throw punches and goes into sparring mode


I think its fair to question Afolabi's mentality & how much he really wants to win.

His life has been an amazing journey & he clearly enjoys his current lifestyle & earns a good living sparring with the Klits

Hernandez is just sooooo vunerable & beatable, someone is gonna beat him soon & I hope its Ola. He got the durability, the skill & the power to win this


----------



## PivotPunch

DrMo said:


> I think its fair to question Afolabi's mentality & how much he really wants to win.
> 
> His life has been an amazing journey & he clearly enjoys his current lifestyle & earns a good living sparring with the Klits
> 
> Hernandez is just sooooo vunerable & beatable, someone is gonna beat him soon & I hope its Ola. He got the durability, the skill & the power to win this


Yeah he's vulnerable physically his cardio and chin are bad which is a horrible combination. And also he seems to have issues getting pressured he deals with it better than he used to but sometimes he reminds me a bit of Wlad. You could especially see it vs Arslan who literally only walks forward (which he always does and is good at tbf) but Hernandez sometimes froze at the ropes.
Hernandez is probably the easiest way for Makabu to become champ and maybe the only way for Kalenga to become champ. Basically any contender right now is probably waiting for the opportunity to fight Hernandez and Drozd chose probably the tougher option on fighting Wlod. Hernandez is maybe the most skilled CW champ right now but at the same time maybe the easiest to beat it's strange


----------



## Berliner

Its hard to say how Hernandez will do against Afolabi. You cant get much from the Arslan fight because Arslan fights very diffirent to Ola and he was a guy who would exploit the weak ass gass tank from Hernandez. Ola doesnt bring the same pressure like Arslan who is in front of you almost the whole time. 
Still think that Afolabi gets a late stoppage. Hernandez had so many hard and close fights as a champion (basically every IBF defence he had) and one day he just wont have the luck to get the win. Especially when he gets knocked out.:lol: Afolabi wont go in to a shell like he did against Huck for some parts of the fight. He just tasted Hucks power and didnt wanted to take to many risks. Hernandez dont has teh power to make Ola gunshy imo.


----------



## PivotPunch

Berliner said:


> Its hard to say how Hernandez will do against Afolabi. You cant get much from the Arslan fight because Arslan fights very diffirent to Ola and he was a guy who would exploit the weak ass gass tank from Hernandez. Ola doesnt bring the same pressure like Arslan who is in front of you almost the whole time.
> Still think that Afolabi gets a late stoppage. Hernandez had so many hard and close fights as a champion (basically every IBF defence he had) and one day he just wont have the luck to get the win. Especially when he gets knocked out.:lol: Afolabi wont go in to a shell like he did against Huck for some parts of the fight. He just tasted Hucks power and didnt wanted to take to many risks. Hernandez dont has teh power to make Ola gunshy imo.


Hernandez doesn't hit as hard as Huck but he still hits hard and he has shorter punches and faster hands than Huck so Afolabi might go into a shell again. The good thing for Afolabi is that Hernandez fights in bursts and doesn't have the cardio to keep Afolabi on the defensive for 12 rounds


----------



## DrMo

PivotPunch said:


> Yeah he's vulnerable physically his cardio and chin are bad which is a horrible combination. And also he seems to have issues getting pressured he deals with it better than he used to but sometimes he reminds me a bit of Wlad. You could especially see it vs Arslan who literally only walks forward (which he always does and is good at tbf) but Hernandez sometimes froze at the ropes.
> Hernandez is probably the easiest way for Makabu to become champ and maybe the only way for Kalenga to become champ. Basically any contender right now is probably waiting for the opportunity to fight Hernandez and Drozd chose probably the tougher option on fighting Wlod.


Agree with all of that



> Hernandez is maybe the most skilled CW champ right now but at the same time maybe the easiest to beat it's strange


:yep Its true & why I like watching him so much, drama every time

If YPH had a decent chin & a good engine he'd beat everyone imo, despite being talented & skilled he's also horribly, fundamentally flawed.


----------



## DrMo

Youri Kalenga vs Denton Daley, 15th November in Ontario

Youri's 1st defence of the regular/paper/fake WBA title :bbb


----------



## DrMo

Oleksandr Usyk's next fight is October 4th vs South African gatekeeper Daniel Brewer for a minor WBO title

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=223426&cat=boxer

Decent enough opponent for his 5th fight, fairly durable so Usyk should get some rounds in.


----------



## Cableaddict

It so depressing to be discussing Huck, Arslan, Hernandez, Lededev, etc, when we have Drodz, Kalenga, Mchunu, Dorticos, Makabu, Usyk, etc all waiting in the wings.

It's like a completely different universe, waiting to explode out of a black hole.


----------



## Vysotsky

Krzysztof Glowacki is WBO #1 rated and i have considered him the best Polish prospect since before Masternak lost to Drozd. I hope a fight between him and Huck gets mandated, i don't believe Larghatti was a mandatory was he?

In anticipation of the CW card in two weeks i checked out Kolodziej again and he isn't nearly as hopeless as i had thought, i would confuse him with the HW Wawrzyk at times when i saw the name mentioned. Really big guy who uses his size with decent boxing ability an active jab and lots of movement that could make it difficult for Lebedev. I'm actually kind of excited to see this one too now along with Drozd/Wlod which i have been looking forward to as much as nearly anything so far this year a guaranteed exciting fight (Wlod recently said it won't go 12). I rate Wlod higher than alot of people he's pretty damn formidable when he's all there mentally which he has has been for the last couple years but i rate Drozd higher he's really impressed me with the variety and refined subtlety in his feinting and footwork that's he's incorporated into his game in recent years to go along with everything else.

I think Drozd would have more of an advantage if he applied pressure and made the fight take place at mid-range his inside game is alot better than Wlod whose punches and overall game relies more on maintaining the distance to keep you on the end of his punches but Drozd seems to have fallen in love with his improved use of footwork and angles, too much so at times. He handled Masternak without much trouble from the outside but again i thought his advantages would been even greater if he would have crowded him more his short punches, arsenal, defense and angles inside is something alot of CW's don't possess, certainly not Wlod.

P.S. Kucher can beat Huck


----------



## DrMo

@Vysotsky Larghetti wasn't a mandatory iirc, I think Ola was the last one but the WBO are the worst org for enforcing mandatories. I'd agree that Glowacki is the best Polish prospect but it could be a while before he gets a fight with Huck.

Its been a while since I saw him in action but I don't remember being that impressed by Kolodziej, he seemed a bit basic & if this fight had happened a year or 2 ago I'd have picked Lebedev with 100% confidence. Its a big step up for Kolo, he doesn't seem to have the power to keep Lebedev honest & the more dynamic & advanced southpaw should be able to exploit the holes in Kolo's defence.

The biggest unknown in this fight is how Lebedev can come back from the Jones loss, he took a horrible beating & I hope there was no permanent damage. Do you know if the same guys are in his corner for this fight? Lebedev will also be a bit rusty, he hasn't fought for 16 months

I need to rewatch Drozd-Masternak, I remember MM having most of his success from range with accurate single shots. I still think Wlod will win but its gonna be an amazing fight & a great night for the division.


----------



## Vysotsky

DrMo said:


> @*Vysotsky* Larghetti wasn't a mandatory iirc, I think Ola was the last one but the WBO are the worst org for enforcing mandatories. I'd agree that Glowacki is the best Polish prospect but it could be a while before he gets a fight with Huck.
> 
> Its been a while since I saw him in action but I don't remember being that impressed by Kolodziej, he seemed a bit basic & if this fight had happened a year or 2 ago I'd have picked Lebedev with 100% confidence. Its a big step up for Kolo, he doesn't seem to have the power to keep Lebedev honest & the more dynamic & advanced southpaw should be able to exploit the holes in Kolo's defence.
> 
> The biggest unknown in this fight is how Lebedev can come back from the Jones loss, he took a horrible beating & I hope there was no permanent damage. Do you know if the same guys are in his corner for this fight? Lebedev will also be a bit rusty, he hasn't fought for 16 months
> 
> I need to rewatch Drozd-Masternak, I remember MM having most of his success from range with accurate single shots. I still think Wlod will win but its gonna be an amazing fight & a great night for the division.


Ya he's nothing special just keep in mind i was confusing him with Wawrzyk. It's just he's not a total walkover but Lebedev handled Enzo easy and won the majority of rounds against Jones with both being 6'4 so i assume he won't have too much trouble especially considering Kolodziej is missing the power both those guys possessed necessary to get any respect.

Lebedev is training in Hollywood at Wildcard with Roach and was for the Jones rematch too. Read an interview and he was complementary towards Tszyu and didn't throw him under the bus which i respect. Said Kostya is a busy man and only arrived in camp 10 days before Jones I so Zimin did most of his camp for that fight but that he's a very good person and trainer and that he does alot of the same stuff with Roach that he did with Tszyu.


----------



## DrMo

Vysotsky said:


> Ya he's nothing special just keep in mind i was confusing him with Wawrzyk. It's just he's not a total walkover but Lebedev handled Enzo easy and won the majority of rounds against Jones with both being 6'4 so i assume he won't have too much trouble especially considering Kolodziej is missing the power both those guys possessed necessary to get any respect.
> 
> Lebedev is training in Hollywood at Wildcard with Roach and was for the Jones rematch too. Read an interview and he was complementary towards Tszyu and didn't throw him under the bus which i respect. Said Kostya is a busy man and only arrived in camp 10 days before Jones I so Zimin did most of his camp for that fight but that he's a very good person and trainer and that he does alot of the same stuff with Roach that he did with Tszyu.


Cheers :good

Yeah, Kolodziej isn't a walkover & hasn't the opportunity to fight at this level before, so he might surprise a few people who are expecting a one-sided beatdown.

Its a good choice of opponent for Lebedev's comeback; nice looking record & technically competent but not the most dangerous or damaging puncher.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Lebedev is training in Hollywood at Wildcard with Roach


Drozd has been sparring The Sledgehammer in preparation for Wold.










This can only mean one thing - poor old Wlod is doomed.

By the way, Kudryashov is facing Lukasz Janik on October 18.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Drozd has been sparring The Sledgehammer in preparation for Wold.
> 
> This can only mean one thing - poor old Wlod is doomed.
> 
> By the way, Kudryashov is facing Lukasz Janik on October 18.


That's fucking awesome would love to be able to watch it and Janik is a decent step up his only losses have been to Masternak and Afolabi he's a top 25 CW. The division is getting busy in the second half of 2014 Mchunu fights this weekend.


----------



## DrMo

That's a good fight for Kudryashov

Drozd looks like he has a prosthetic lower leg in that photo


----------



## Berliner

Kolodziej aint good at all. 
Kolodziej was hurt against Crenz!!! By a punch wich wasnt even that hard by a guy who cant even punch that hard. Then he was down and hurt against that guy: http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=462592&cat=boxer Another journeyman. Honestly if Lebedev doesnt win easily against Kolodziej it just means that he is past his best. Kolodziej is chinny and not even hard to hit. 
This fight is supposed to be a tune up fight for Lebedev after his hard battle against Jones.


----------



## DrMo

Mchunu fighting tonight & Palacios is back, first fight in 2 years vs Mendoza http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=139128&cat=boxer

He didn't look great in the Wlod rematch & is 37, but doesn't have many miles on the clock. Dunno if he'll beat anyone in the top10/15 but its good to have him back in the division, there are a couple of American prospects coming through he could fight but I'd really like to see Palacios-Dorticos


----------



## Lester1583

Mchunu's latest fight:





Mchunu's got skills, no doubt.

He's good at counterpunching, defending, outboxing and controlling his opponent in the center of the ring.

But he's a bit too economical and defensive.

And I don't like that he was overly negative in the last rounds (faded a bit?) - G. Wilson is tough but pretty basic - I'd like to see more from a fighter of Mchunu's skills than just a sloppy holding and an unimpressive ending.

He let Wilson who was totally outclassed early on get back into the fight.

And the same thing happened in Mchunu's previous fight.

Would be interesting to see Mchunu against a good pressure fighter who could disrupt his low output rhythm.


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Mchunu's latest fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mchunu's got skills, no doubt.
> 
> He's good at counterpunching, defending, outboxing and controlling his opponent in the center of the ring.
> 
> But he's a bit too economical and defensive.
> 
> And I don't like that he was overly negative in the last rounds (faded a bit?) - G. Wilson is tough but pretty basic - I'd like to see more from a fighter of Mchunu's skills than just a sloppy holding and an unimpressive ending.
> 
> He let Wilson who was totally outclassed early on get back into the fight.
> 
> And the same thing happened in Mchunu's previous fight.
> 
> Would be interesting to see Mchunu against a good pressure fighter who could disrupt his low output rhythm.


Wilson gave Aleksander Alekseev a tough fight a few years ago. Alekseev is only 1 level behind the champs at CW right now and Mchunu beat Wilson more impressively than he did. I knwo I defend Mchunu a lot but it's jsut his natural insteinct he's a natural counterpuncher and for that he often tries ti be aggressive like when he had Wilson hurt he really unloaded combinations but Wilson is game and mchunu just wouldn't risk a fight going after someone like Wilson if it may not work because that's just who he is as a boxer.
He can punch a bit and physically he looks more like a puncher than a counterpuncher and I think some have false expectations of him. 
Not sure who could pressure Mchunu more than Wilson did. Arslan could do it but he probably won't fight again and I'm not sure that at this age Arslan could take even close to the same punichment Wilson took. 
Wlod is a tough and gritty outside boxer, Huck is a tough and hard hitting puncher but doesn't have a high volume style, Hernandez paces himself much more than Mchunu because of his cardio and Lebedev doesn't have a high volume style either so none of the champs pose that issue for mchunu. 
If a champ was a really tall outside boxer with a punch then Mchunu might had trouble because of his (lack of) height while having the style he has but I don't think any of the champs with amybe the exception of Wlod can stand on the outside right infront of mchunu and outbox him. 
Mchunu has 1 loss he was once stopped and no one is unbeatable but right now he will at least push every single of the champs to his limit and has a very good chance of beating them. His issue with his passive style is that he will have to fight all the champs in their hometowns and would need to win each rounds decisively.
Maybe if Huck moves up to HW since he wants to fight on HBO and CW isn't that hot in the US Mchunu can fight in the US for the vacated title but that's a lot of assumptions and I doubt that mchunu wants to wait that long.

I jsut looked it up Wilson fought Alekseev only 1 year ago right ebfore he fought Glazkov so not going after someone who takes a punch and pushes Alekseev and pushes Glazkov on 2 days notice isn't that surprising


----------



## Berliner

Not sure if Mchunu is a 12 round fighter. Not only in that fight he looked tired in the end but also in the last one. 
Plus if he is actually in a 12 rounder against a top CW he might drop his work rate even more. 
Good fighter but we have to see him in a 12 round fight against a good CW to be able to judge him better. I think that Wlod could beat him. (after he stops Drozd)


----------



## Kid Cubano

Mchunu vs Doticos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vysotsky

Good interview with Russian promoter Ryabinskiy who has Lebedev, Drozd, Chakhkiev

http://www.boxingscene.com/ryabinskiy-discusses-lebedev-drozd-chakhkiev--82483

- Says Lebedev wants the Huck rematch more than anything but apparently Poland's best prospect Glowacki has the inside track to face Marko i would be very interested in that matchup.

- When Drozd first asked for Wlod Ryabinskiy didn't want to make it but feels like he's improved significantly over the last year.

- Chakhkiev is WBC#1 and if he beats Fragomeni will probably be mandatory, if Drozd wins that belt this weekend he'll try to pursue another route for Rakhkim to get a title shot.


----------



## andyZor

Wlod is gonna have a tougher time with Drodz than Chakiev me thinks


----------



## Vysotsky

andyZor said:


> Wlod is gonna have a tougher time with Drodz than Chakiev me thinks


Well Chakhkiev came out like a Miami resident of bath salts i doubt Drozd will give him as much trouble in as Rahkim did in the first 3 rounds but overall it should be a much more competitive fight. When the fight was announced i as favoring Drozd a little but its swung back Wlod's way in my mind guy is pretty damn beastly, Drozd a little more skill and variety but also very tough and in interviews he sounds determined as hell i honesty don't know but should be awesome.

Wlod was trashing Huck, YPH and Germany in his RINGTV interview calling them protected as fuck it was great lol


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Well Chakhkiev came out like a Miami resident of bath salts i doubt Drozd will give him as much trouble in as Rahkim did in the first 3 rounds but overall it should be a much more competitive fight. When the fight was announced i as favoring Drozd a little but its swung back Wlod's way in my mind guy is pretty damn beastly, Drozd a little more skill and variety but also very tough and in interviews he sounds determined as hell i honesty don't know but should be awesome.
> 
> Wlod was trashing Huck, YPH and Germany in his RINGTV interview calling them protected as fuck it was great lol


How is Drozd very tough? Guy got stunned and beat up by featherfist Arslan.:lol: Drozd is overrated and it will show this weekend. I cant remember a great win from him. Except maybe over Masternak who never was anything special.


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> How is Drozd very tough? Guy got stunned and beat up by featherfist Arslan.:lol: Drozd is overrated and it will show this weekend. I cant remember a great win from him. Except maybe over Masternak who never was anything special.


That was a pretty German stoppage if all things were equal ref could have done the same thing to Huck in their first fight and Drozd was a green Muay Thai convert who looked like shit at that point in his career compared to now, had no defense and no idea how to infight against a southpaw not a recipe for success against Arslan. A 43 year old version beat the shit out of stunned and won against Huck and worked YPH over pretty good.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Yes he was a green Muay Thai convert and got stopped by a prime Arslan who is tough as nails in his biggest step up, a 43 year old version beat the shit out of and won against Huck and worked YPH over pretty good.


He still got stunned and stopped by a featherfisted fighter. :lol: I doubt that Drozd is "very tough". Carl Froch is very tough. Huck is very tough but not Drozd. He will get stopped. 
Drozd got a lot of hype because he beat Masternak but MAsternak aint shit. It will all show against Wlod this weekend. If a russian can beat Wlod its Lebedev and not chinny Drozd.:deal


----------



## PivotPunch

Drozd is legit. Chakhiev looked super impressive early on but he seems like a front runner and he also super wild and pretty raw. Wlod is reasonably skilled and super tough with a very good fight IQ he would beat someone like Chakhiev everytime as long as his chin holds up but Drozd isn't the kind of fighter Chakhiev is and Wlod won't beat him on toughness and ring smarts alone he will have to outbox him and find big punches


----------



## andyZor

Vysotsky said:


> Well Chakhkiev came out like a Miami resident of bath salts i doubt Drozd will give him as much trouble in as Rahkim did in the first 3 rounds but overall it should be a much more competitive fight. When the fight was announced i as favoring Drozd a little but its swung back Wlod's way in my mind guy is pretty damn beastly, Drozd a little more skill and variety but also very tough and in interviews he sounds determined as hell i honesty don't know but should be awesome.
> 
> Wlod was trashing Huck, YPH and Germany in his RINGTV interview calling them protected as fuck it was great lol


ill post later im going to work ....but link me that intervie ive only seen the Polish ones with Diablo


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> He still got stunned and stopped by a featherfisted fighter. :lol: I doubt that Drozd is "very tough". Carl Froch is very tough. Huck is very tough but not Drozd. He will get stopped.
> Drozd got a lot of hype because he beat Masternak but MAsternak aint shit. It will all show against Wlod this weekend. If a russian can beat Wlod its Lebedev and not chinny Drozd.:deal


Strange i seem to remember Huck getting badly hurt and stopped by featerfisted Cunningham and running like a bitch against Lebedev and according to Wlod turned him down to fight more than a half dozen times during their reigns. At least Drozd has the balls to fight Wlod, specifically wanted him according to Ryabinskiy, same can't be said for Muamar.


----------



## Vysotsky

andyZor said:


> ill post later im going to work ....but link me that intervie ive only seen the Polish ones with Diablo


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/356983-qa-krzysztof-wlodarczyk


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Strange i seem to remember Huck getting badly hurt and stopped by featerfisted Cunningham and running like a bitch against Lebedev and according to Wlod turned him down to fight more than a half dozen times during their reigns. At least Drozd has the balls to fight Wlod, specifically wanted him according to Ryabinskiy, same can't be said for Muamar.


Its not about Huck (who is very tough and he just gassed against Cunningham) its about chinny Drozd who is fighting Wlod this weekend. Even if you think that Huck isnt tough it doesnt change anything about Drozd. Guy also got dropped by a featherfist like Melkomyan. Really Drozd has some big question marks over his chin.:lol:
We will see. I cant see a diffirent result than a Wlod stoppage win.


----------



## DBerry

Don't know if it's been mentioned here, but NZ is holding a cruiserweight eight-man tourny that's worth a look. http://www.supereight.co.nz/


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> Its not about Huck (who is very tough and he just gassed against Cunningham) its about chinny Drozd who is fighting Wlod this weekend. Even if you think that Huck isnt tough it doesnt change anything about Drozd. Guy also got dropped by a featherfist like Melkomyan. Really Drozd has some big question marks over his chin.:lol:
> We will see. I cant see a diffirent result than a Wlod stoppage win.


I don't doubt Wlod has the ability to hurt Drozd if he wins i expect that will be how i just wasn't thrilled about your slimy tone while trying to degrade Drodz's quality and underhandedly seeming to try and compliment the German CW's at the same time, they're everything wrong with boxing you'd think Universum is still around the way their careers are handled. Participate in the division or fuck off ever since Universum folded Sauerland has started turning into them absent the competition and it pisses me off because there is so much potential there if the roadblocks are taken down.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Well Chakhkiev came out like a Miami resident of bath salts i doubt Drozd will give him as much trouble in as Rahkim did in the first 3 rounds but overall it should be a much more competitive fight.


Chakhkiev wasn't ready for Wlod - he's an inexperienced fighter who can't pace himself properly, isn't very accurate with his punches, still got that amateur mentality.

Drozd has got the skills to beat Wlod.

He knows what he has to do - use his superior movement, jabs, quick combinations, don't trade with Wlod too much, minimize risks.

The question is - can he pull it off?

He was a bit reckess, brawl-happy in his younger days - he's more matured and focused now but still his durabilty is questionable and Wlod himself is tough and cagey - he will test Drozd's toughness.

It's a good evenly matched fight.

Although the bookies slightly favor Wlod in this one.

By the way, Wlod will get a career-high payday for this fight.

Huck's trainer favors both Drozd and Lebedev to win their fights.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> I don't doubt Wlod has the ability to hurt Drozd if he wins i expect that will be how i just wasn't thrilled about your slimy tone while trying to degrade Drodz's quality and underhandedly seeming to try and compliment the German CW's at the same time, they're everything wrong with boxing you'd think Universum is still around the way their careers are handled. Participate in the division or fuck off ever since Universum folded Sauerland has started turning into them absent the competition and it pisses me off because there is so much potential there if the roadblocks are taken down.


Drozd just inst very tough. imo. Sorry to say that. Has nothing to do with Huck Hernandez or Sauerland.atsch 
BTW: The opponent of Lebedev is terrible.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Chakhkiev wasn't ready for Wlod - he's an inexperienced fighter who can't pace himself properly, isn't very accurate with his punches, still got that amateur mentality.
> 
> Drozd has got the skills to beat Wlod.
> 
> *He knows what he has to do - use his superior movement, jabs, quick combinations, don't trade with Wlod too much, minimize risks.*
> 
> The question is - can he pull it off?
> 
> He was a bit reckess, brawl-happy in his younger days - he's more matured and focused now but still hiss durabilty is questionable and Wlod himself is tough and cagey - he will test Drozd's toughness.
> 
> It's a good evenly matched fight.
> 
> Although the bookies slightly favor Wlod in this one.


His defense is much improved and he really has a good feinting game which is key for setting up his own offense and at the same time can cause the opponent to become hesitant to open up which Wlod has definitely had a problem with in the past, although not in recent years. Drozd can get a little excessive with his footwork though, lateral movement, keep turning him, and do it before you attack so you're not coming in in straight lines but don't get too bouncy and dont forget to sit down on your punches. He has a very good offensive arsenal with his punches and combinations but Wlod's straight right and left hook are both more dangerous one shot weapons, nasty really.


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> Drozd just inst very tough. imo. Sorry to say that. Has nothing to do with Huck Hernandez or Sauerland.atsch
> BTW: The opponent of Lebedev is terrible.


Well it will definitely be tested in this fight and yes im expecting a HL reel KO from Lebedev.


----------



## andyZor

Vysotsky said:


> Well it will definitely be tested in this fight and yes im expecting a HL reel KO from Lebedev.


Sadly i agree. Lebedev is too much and Pawel is to soft. I expect a 5/6 round ko....


----------



## PolishPummler

I almost always picked against Wlod in bigger fights up until the Chak fight. He earned my respect as a fighter then. I never liked his low out put style and lack of setting up punches but he has made it work for him. He would lose fights or come close to it by simply not throwing enough and then winging bombs. Wlods gaurd was always tight but i never seen him take as much punishment as in the Chak fight only to bounce back and show something i never knew he had in him..the heart of a Champ.

Never thought too highly of Kolodziej he is OK but never looked next level to me. With that being said who knows how Lebedev will look after the beating he took. I hope im worng about Pawel and would love to see him rise to the occasion.


----------



## McGrain

Not trying to be a dick, but I picked Wlod always, I really really rate him, always have. I think he's a genius boxer. I think he's a really clever, cognitive boxer and I think it goes widely unrecognised and said so in writing eighteen months ago. No reason to feel differently now.

I thought Chak would be the end of his being underrated, but it didn't really work out like that. I'd pick him to beat Huck and Hernandez both.


----------



## Vysotsky

McGrain said:


> Not trying to be a dick, but I picked Wlod always, I really really rate him, always have. I think he's a genius boxer. I think he's a really clever, cognitive boxer and I think it goes widely unrecognised and said so in writing eighteen months ago. No reason to feel differently now.
> 
> I thought Chak would be the end of his being underrated, but it didn't really work out like that. I'd pick him to beat Huck and Hernandez both.


He's had a tendency to be too inactive in fights like against Cunningham/Green and there was a period around Robinson/Palacios I before he apparently tried to commit suicide where he looked far from impressive probably due to stuff in his personal life and not having his head in it but the last 2 years or so he's been operating at 100% and is beastly when doing so. When the fight was first announced i slightly favored Drozd but that's changed as its gotten closer to the fight i think Wlod wins probably by stoppage.


----------



## Berliner

Berliner said:


> Kolodziej aint good at all.
> Kolodziej was hurt against Crenz!!! By a punch wich wasnt even that hard by a guy who cant even punch that hard. Then he was down and hurt against that guy: http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=462592&cat=boxer Another journeyman. Honestly if Lebedev doesnt win easily against Kolodziej it just means that he is past his best. Kolodziej is chinny and not even hard to hit.
> This fight is supposed to be a tune up fight for Lebedev after his hard battle against Jones.


This guy knows his stuff.
Kolodziej is just average together with a weak ass chin and shit defence.:lol:


----------



## McGrain

Vysotsky said:


> He's had a tendency to be too inactive in fights like against Cunningham/Green and there was a period around Robinson/Palacios I before he apparently tried to commit suicide where he looked far from impressive probably due to stuff in his personal life and not having his head in it but the last 2 years or so he's been operating at 100% and is beastly when doing so. When the fight was first announced i slightly favored Drozd but that's changed as its gotten closer to the fight i think Wlod wins probably by stoppage.


Yeah, stoppage.


----------



## Vysotsky

McGrain said:


> Yeah, stoppage.


Well that's why most people weren't too enthusiastic about Wlod he showed that kind of inactivity and inconsistency through the years. He looked good in his last few fights but a disappointing performance tonight and Drozd's skills carried the day.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Drozd's skills carried the day.


Drozd is not the most talented fighter in the world.

And the fight was ugly cuz of his tactics.

Still he beat one of the best cruisers in the world much easier than anyone expected.

His skillset and movement have improved significantly, his focus and discipline are better than ever.

Which is even more impressive considering Drozd is 35 and was considered a washed-up has been not long ago.

Lebedev - Kolodziej:





Drozd - Wlod:


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Drozd has been sparring The Sledgehammer in preparation for Wold.
> 
> This can only mean one thing - poor old Wlod is doomed.





Vysotsky said:


> That's fucking awesome would love to be able to watch it


At 3:03


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> At 3:03


Thanks man those were some good clips i seem to be in the minority but from what i have seen from Kudryashov so far he's quite skilled in a rather unorthodox/tricky manner and will likely be in the mix at the top of the division, real darkhorse IMO. Love his style has some Pirog in him with the threat of Kovalev type power.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> Thanks man those were some good clips i seem to be in the minority but from what i have seen from Kudryashov so far he's quite skilled in a rather unorthodox/tricky manner and will likely be in the mix at the top of the division, real darkhorse IMO. Love his style has some Pirog in him with the threat of Kovalev type power.


I see the similarities to Pirog, but I just don't think he has the speed to survive in the top ten. Well, I've only sen two of his fights, but still, slow is slow.

Well, I've been wrong before, and wouldn't mind being surprised by this guy, (big power is always fun to watch) but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> I see the similarities to Pirog, but I just don't think he has the speed to survive in the top ten. Well, I've only sen two of his fights, but still, slow is slow.
> 
> Well, I've been wrong before, and wouldn't mind being surprised by this guy, (big power is always fun to watch) but I won't hold my breath.


He moves in a flatfooted manner which could be described as slow but its also suited to his stalking/counter punching/power punching style and allows him to have his feet set and be ready to get those punches off more quickly. You could say the same thing about Golovkin but it doesn't mean he's incapable of keeping his opponent in front of him quite the contrary if you know how to do it effectively, neither Golovkin or Canelo have impressive footspeed but there's a world of difference between their ability to deal with opponents that do. Obviously Kudryashov hasn't faced a world class mover and we don't know how effective he truly is in that regard but the only real guys who fit that mold are Mchunu, Hernandez, Usyk so we'll probably have to wait awhile to find out.


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Yeah, you may have a point.

Let's see how he looks once he faces someone like Usyk or Mchunu. Maybe he'll show Golovkin's ability to work the ring / herd his opponent. I'll be surprised, but it's definitely possible. Also, with top competition, maybe he'll train harder & so be able to exert more energy.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov is facing Lukasz Janik on October 18.





Vysotsky said:


> Janik is a decent step up his only losses have been to Masternak and Afolabi he's a top 25 CW.


Boxrec says it's going to be some romanian journeyman named Giulian Ilie.

Another easy yet rather pointless KO for Sledgehammer.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Boxrec says it's going to be some romanian journeyman named Giulian Ilie.
> 
> Another easy yet rather pointless KO for Sledgehammer.


FFS

- Huck leaving Sauerland and says he wants to aim for a Klychko fight so he'll presumably be moving to HW full time. I say good it will free up a belt and hopefully make more fights between the divisions best guys possible we all know it wasn't going to happen with Huck.

The WBO ratings for a vacant title fight worry me though expect one of the British guys to shoot up to #2 or some shit.
1- Glowacki
2- Meroro
3- Seferi
4 - Drozd
5 - Bellew
6 - Cleverly

- Wlod says he wants to face Drozd again orLebedev. I'd be cool with a Lebedev fight it doesn't have the same shine since he just lost but still a great fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> FFS


Here's some rare footage for ya, V - check this out - Kudryashov before boxing - some hand-to-hand combat tournament:

Sledgehammer's in red:


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> WBO ratings for a vacant title


Usyk's latest fight:





Sanya does look very good for a young fighter - excellent movement, good punch variety/combinations, good handspeed, respectable power, well schooled, likes to showboat a little but he's focused most of the time and disciplined.

It's too early to tell how far he can go but he sure is ready to step up in class.

In other words, Sledgehammer vs Usyk will decide the future of boxing.


----------



## Flea Man

@Vysotsky

What was Usyk's record in WSB and how much did he weigh against the super heavies? He beat all of them didn't he.

I also think that maybe the knockdown against Mezhidov was a low blow, but Usyk showed tremendous poise to shrug it off regardless. That's a big puncher right there.

Also, is the Azerbaijani turning pro now?


----------



## Boxed Ears

There is but one Cruiserweight. Oleksandr "Ew, Sick" Usyk is his name. His new mustache is what brought game to his nickname. He has no shame but he does have game. Usyk is his name.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> @*Vysotsky*
> 
> What was Usyk's record in WSB and how much did he weigh against the super heavies? He beat all of them didn't he.
> 
> I also think that maybe the knockdown against Mezhidov was a low blow, but Usyk showed tremendous poise to shrug it off regardless. That's a big puncher right there.
> 
> Also, is the Azerbaijani turning pro now?


Ya you can see the punch deflect off his elbow then go low in the replay. Usyk was 208 or 209lbs for all of his SHW fights and went 6-0. His opponents were

- Brechlin 6'5 worthless fat slob
- Uaine Fa 6'6 250lbs quite decent and athletic for his size
- Modugno 6'6.5 270lbs - 15-0 as a pro & Italian HW Champ was supposed to face Chisora but got injured. Usyk destroyed him KO 2
- Jon Joyce 6'6 235 world class 
- Medzhidov 6'3 around 240lbs 2x World Amateur Champion
- Mihai Nistor 6'0 or 6'1 220-230 the Romainian gave Usyk his toughest fight he's a southpaw swarmer with huge power think of a Frazier/Ibragimov hybrid and is the same guy who knocked out Anthony Joshua and beat Russo in WSB.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Ya you can see the punch deflect off his elbow then go low in the replay. Usyk was 208 or 209lbs for all of his SHW fights and went 6-0. His opponents were
> 
> - Brechlin 6'5 worthless fat slob
> - Uaine Fa 6'6 250lbs quite decent and athletic for his size
> *- Modugno 6'6.5 270lbs - 15-0 as a pro & Italian HW Champ was supposed to face Chisora but got injured. Usyk destroyed him KO 2
> - Jon Joyce 6'6 235 world class
> - Medzhidov 6'3 around 240lbs 2x World Amateur Champion
> *- Mihai Nistor 6'0 or 6'1 220-230 the Romainian gave Usyk his toughest fight he's a southpaw swarmer with huge power think of a Frazier/Ibragimov hybrid and is the same guy who knocked out Anthony Joshua and beat Russo in WSB.


Is the Joshua fight out there?

Thanks for the breakdown. I've highlighted which ones I've seen.

Joseph Joyce looked like a lesser George Foreman in the Usyk fight. Shame he's getting on in years and waiting for Rio, as he'd be a good fun pro prospect if he turned over now IMO. Believe he's related to the hulking former 'King of the Gypsies' Joe Joyce, who is quite the character and can be seen in a bareknuckle fight in his 60s!


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Is the Joshua fight out there?
> 
> Thanks for the breakdown. I've highlighted which ones I've seen.
> 
> Joseph Joyce looked like a lesser George Foreman in the Usyk fight. Shame he's getting on in years and waiting for Rio, as he'd be a good fun pro prospect if he turned over now IMO. Believe he's related to the hulking former 'King of the Gypsies' Joe Joyce, who is quite the character and can be seen in a bareknuckle fight in his 60s!


Ya i have it i'll upload Nistor-Joshua later.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Ya i have it i'll upload Nistor-Joshua later.


Love you.


----------



## LuckyLuke

Flea Man said:


> Is the Joshua fight out there?
> 
> Thanks for the breakdown. I've highlighted which ones I've seen.
> 
> Joseph Joyce looked like a lesser George Foreman in the Usyk fight. Shame he's getting on in years and waiting for Rio, as he'd be a good fun pro prospect if he turned over now IMO. Believe he's related to the hulking former 'King of the Gypsies' Joe Joyce, who is quite the character and can be seen in a bareknuckle fight in his 60s!


Joyce got knocked out multiple timrs as an am. I think its fair ta say that he doesnt have the chin for pro boxing. And Joshua got knocked out against Nistor?


----------



## Flea Man

LuckyLuke said:


> Joyce got knocked out multiple timrs as an am. I think its fair ta say that he doesnt have the chin for pro boxing. And Joshua got knocked out against Nistor?


What part of 'good fun pro prospect' did you construe as me saying he would be a really good pro? Price got to a decent enough level. Joyce would be in some good scraps.


----------



## LuckyLuke

Flea Man said:


> What part of 'good fun pro prospect' did you construe as me saying he would be a really good pro? Price got to a decent enough level. Joyce would be in some good scraps.


Joyce doesnt hit anywhere near as hard as Price.
Price got carried with his punching power.

And good fun prospect can mean anything. Normaly good prospects tend to be good pros you know?:lol:


----------



## Flea Man

LuckyLuke said:


> Joyce doesnt hit anywhere near as hard as Price.
> Price got carried with his punching power.
> 
> And good fun prospect can mean anything. Normaly good prospects tend to be good pros you know?:lol:


Fair comment, but Joyce is also far less stiff than Price.


----------



## Flea Man

LuckyLuke said:


> Joyce doesnt hit anywhere near as hard as Price.
> Price got carried with his punching power.
> 
> And good fun prospect can mean anything. Normaly good prospects tend to be good pros you know?:lol:


Joyce also looked good at beating the Italian in WSB. Same guy who's a fairly experienced pro who was touted as a Chisora opponent.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Joyce also looked good at beating the Italian in WSB. Same guy who's a fairly experienced pro who was touted as a Chisora opponent.


Getting spraked against Kuzmin isn't too shameful the guy is a fucking monster but getting stopped in the 1st round at 
Worlds against some no name Algerian was shocking he does seem to lack a chin.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> it's going to be some romanian journeyman named Giulian Ilie.





Vysotsky said:


> In other words, Sledgehammer vs Usyk will decide the future of boxing.


Another puny human has been crushed by the Merciless Sledgehammer.

Ilie has only been stopped once before - by Chachkiev in 10 rounds.

2 life-changing rounds with Kudryshov and Ilie retires citing a hand injury (yeah, right).


----------



## Cableaddict

What's up with Kudryashov?

He had a fight scheduled for today, but I don't see any result listed on Boxrec. Didn't happen?


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Another puny human has been crushed by the Merciless Sledgehammer.
> 
> Ilie has only been stopped once before - by Chachkiev in 10 rounds.
> 
> 2 life-changing rounds with Kudryshov and Ilie retires citing a hand injury (yeah, right).


God i love watching that dude fight so calm, so slick, so powerful i want to see him and Makabu at some point badly, it's the closest we'll ever get to seeing James Toney vs Dmitry Pirog wearing anvils on his hands. If he doesn't step up soon i'm going to sink into depression. I read something about Lebedev possibly facing Kayode i don't care what anyone says Denis is avoided as fuck.


----------



## McGrain

Vysotsky said:


> James Toney vs Dmitry Pirog wearing anvils on his hands.


:lol:


----------



## McGrain

Cableaddict said:


> What's up with Kudryshov?
> 
> He had a fight scheduled for today, but I don't see any result listed on Boxrec. Didn't happen?


He won by ko2.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> If he doesn't step up soon i'm going to sink into depression.


He said he's ready to face any champion - Huck and Hernandez especially.

You know what they all are doing right now - asking themelves one question - do they feel lucky?



Vysotsky said:


> i don't care what anyone says Denis is avoided as fuck.


Huck-Lebedev 2 should have happened years ago.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> He said he's ready to face any champion - Huck and Hernandez especially.
> 
> You what they all are doing right now - asking themelves one question - do they feel lucky?
> 
> Huck-Lebedev 2 should have happened years ago.


Who promotes him again? Doesn't seem like he even has the pull to get a decent ranked opponent let alone a title shot on a voluntary defense YPH sure as fuck won't be fighting him he'll probably try to pull Tokarev or maybe Slobodan Kacar out of retirement for his next glorious title defense.

For years Sauerland stood face to face with their promotional adversary Universum staring into the abyss but it appears the abyss did in fact stare back into them and it's horrid repugnant gaze filled with Ebola, Cancer, AIDS, Bubonic Plague, and a cocktale of other biohazardous materials has taken root deep inside the very souls of Sauerland infecting its host like a parasitic entity with the transformation having reached its apex, the frighteningly ironic spawning of a grave reality...Sauerland is Universum.

It's like you've woken up early in the morning from a wild night amidst a dark room with a warm body next to yours which fills you with a deep sense of satisfaction in knowing that even without your motor skill functions or coordination you can still pull a sexy bitch... only to realize that beautiful naked body laying next to yours belongs to your sister. The feeling of horror that grasps you is one that Kalle Sauerland must feel every time he finds himself in front of a mirror. At least that analogy is applicable as a generalization, the realization that i had woken up next to my Sister was a pleasant surprise for both of us.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Doesn't seem like he even has the pull to get a decent ranked opponent


Kudryashov is a local phenom basically - only the most hardcore internet fans and local fans know him.

To be honest, I'm not sure if even Lebedev or Drozd have ever heard of him.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov is a local phenom basically - only the most hardcore internet fans and local fans know him.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure if even Lebedev or Drozd have ever heard of him.


Well he sparred with Drozd so i'm sure he's on their radar including Ryabinskiy.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Well he sparred with Drozd so i'm sure he's on their radar including Ryabinskiy.


Drozd's mind has erased this memory as soon as this sparring ended.

I meant to say Chachkiev in the previous post, my bad - Drozd obviously knows who Dmitry is.

Kudrysashov is with SKV boxing - some local promotional outfit

Ryabinskiy is the best and the only choice for any fighter fighting out of Russia.

But for some reason Kudryashov has been ignored.

Maybe Kudryashov's uncoventional chothing style has something to do with it:










Would have been nice to see him at least against someone durable like Abdoul.

By the way, your favourite polish cruiser Glowacki has earned the right to face Nuri Seferim in a WBO eliminator yesterday.

What's your top 3 fights to be made at cruiser, V?


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> Who promotes him again? Doesn't seem like he even has the pull to get a decent ranked opponent let alone a title shot on a voluntary defense YPH sure as fuck won't be fighting him he'll probably try to pull Tokarev or maybe Slobodan Kacar out of retirement for his next glorious title defense.
> 
> *For years Sauerland stood face to face with their promotional adversary Universum staring into the abyss but it appears the abyss did in fact stare back into them and it's horrid repugnant gaze filled with Ebola, Cancer, AIDS, Bubonic Plague, and a cocktale of other biohazardous materials has taken root deep inside the very souls of Sauerland infecting its host like a parasitic entity with the transformation having reached its apex, the frighteningly ironic spawning of a grave reality...Sauerland is Universum.
> *
> It's like you've woken up early in the morning from a wild night amidst a dark room with a warm body next to yours which fills you with a deep sense of satisfaction in knowing that even without your motor skill functions or coordination you can still pull a sexy bitch... only to realize that beautiful naked body laying next to yours belongs to your sister. The feeling of horror that grasps you is one that Kalle Sauerland must feel every time he finds himself in front of a mirror. At least that analogy is applicable as a generalization, the realization that i had woken up next to my Sister was a pleasant surprise for both of us.


:lol: :happy


----------



## Cableaddict

Kudryashov's fight on YouTube now:






I'm still not wowed by this guy, but he does seem to be getting more snap on his punches. Even his footwork is improving. That's impressive for a guy that reportedly trains himself.

He still has a really bad habit of leaning forward, though.

- but imagine if this guy could find a top Western trainer, and then serious competition? Definitely tons of potential here.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Drozd's mind has erased this memory as soon as this sparring ended.
> 
> I meant to say Chachkiev in the previous post, my bad - Drozd obviously knows who Dmitry is.
> 
> Kudrysashov is with SKV boxing - some local promotional outfit
> 
> Ryabinskiy is the best and the only choice for any fighter fighting out of Russia.
> 
> But for some reason Kudryashov has been ignored.
> 
> Maybe Kudryashov's uncoventional chothing style has something to do with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have been nice to see him at least against someone durable like Abdoul.
> 
> By the way, your favourite polish cruiser Glowacki has earned the right to face Nuri Seferim in a WBO eliminator yesterday.
> 
> What's your top 3 fights to be made at cruiser, V?


They need to have him in an Arkona video






Is he into Rodnovery because that would only make me like him more i got a Gromoviti Znaci and Kolovorot on the inside of each arm. Povetkin has a Kvadrat in the same place he seems to respect the Old Gods too.

I haven't watched the Glowacki fight

So many good fights could be made but right now my personal favourites would be

-Kudryashov vs Makabu huge power, slick D's and not big movers who would be content to bang the fuck away it would be savage

- Usyk vs Drozd who probably has the most complete and versatile skill set in addition to toughness that someone like YPH lacks, Usyk is at a higher level and wins though. Actually YPH would be a skilled affair too but he wouldn't last.

Lebedev vs Kalenga war

In terms of changing of the guard

Usyk vs Huck so he can embarrass and school the caveman

Lebedev vs Makabu deserves a title shot and also an extremely entertaining and brutal affair

YPH vs Kudryashov/Kucher both guys beat him imo and the belt needs to be freed from captivity. Not sure if Mchunu could beat YPH there would be such a huge size disadvantage for him and YPH is very mobile with good power he could land from the outside and still be far enough away that Mchunu wouldn't be in range for his counters to land and probably wouldn't be able to force YPH to come to him the same way he's used to.

Mchunu vs Chakhkiev would be cool too to see how he handles the pressure.


----------



## Vysotsky

What would your list be?


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Is he into Rodnovery because that would only make me like him more i got a Gromoviti Znaci and Kolovorot on the inside of each arm. Povetkin has a Kvadrat in the same place he seems to respect the Old Gods too.


I don't know if he is but he might be.

As he's very patriotic and is into this sort of thing.

Speaking of which - almost all russian fighters (MMA included) are very patriotic (very few share Povetkin's unusual beliefs, obviously). And almost all of them aren't making big money.

In a stark contrast to the russian soccer (the most popular (and one of the (if not the) highest paid) sport in Russia) players.

Disgraces like Arshavin or Mostovoi are impossible to find among the russian fighters.

I'm with you on Kudryashov-Makabu and Usyk-Huck - those are excellent match-ups.

Usyk needs someone who can bring pressure and take him out of his comfort zone - and Huck's awkward aggression would answer many questions about Usyk.

The only thing I don't like about Kudryashov-Makabu is that a brutal KO loss would stall Makabu's promising career and he's a likeable young fighter who deserves an immediate shot at a title.

Hernandez - Drozd - both are capable of stopping each other, both are fun to watch and skilled & fast enough to give fans a good fight. Drozd unifying two titles would be a good overachiever story.

Lebedev - Huck 2 - Lebedev was a bit inexperienced in the first fight - he has said many times that he made a mistake of not going for the knockout in the later rounds thinking he has won the fight and expressed his desire to face Huck many times.
It was a good close fight and Lebedev deserves a second chance.

Kalenga - Chachkiev - in a clash of two agressive fighters Kalenga would win. And so as fans would too.

Mchunu-Glowacki - one for the most hardcorest purists - technical southpaw chessmatch.

Dorticos - William Fernando Souza Bezerra - the horror, the horror...


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> I'm with you on Kudryashov-Makabu and Usyk-Huck - those are excellent match-ups.
> 
> Usyk needs someone who can bring pressure and take him out of his comfort zone - and Huck's awkward aggression would answer many questions about Usyk.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about Kudryashov-Makabu is that a brutal KO loss would stall Makabu's promising career and he's a likeable young fighter who deserves an immediate shot at a title.
> 
> Hernandez - Drozd - both are capable of stopping each other, both are fun to watch and skilled & fast enough to give fans a good fight. Drozd unifying two titles would be a good overachiever story.
> 
> Lebedev - Huck 2 - Lebedev was a bit inexperienced in the first fight - he has said many times that he made a mistake of not going for the knockout in the later rounds thinking he has won the fight and expressed his desire to face Huck many times.
> It was a good close fight and Lebedev deserves a second chance.
> 
> Kalenga - Chachkiev - in a clash of two agressive fighters Kalenga would win. And so as fans would too.
> 
> Mchunu-Glowacki - one for the most hardcorest purists - technical southpaw chessmatch.
> 
> Dorticos - William Fernando Souza Bezerra - the horror, the horror...


Like your picks Kalenga/Chakhkiev would be fun, i like Glowacki but don't think he's the technician you're making him out to be Usyk would fit that dynamic better if you want skillful chess Glowacki/Kucher would be a more similar style matchup, :lol: Is Bezerra any good because his South American CW title reign is super impressive.



Lester1583 said:


> As he's very patriotic and is into this sort of thing.
> 
> Speaking of which - almost all russian fighters (MMA included) are very patriotic (very few share Povetkin's unusual beliefs, obviously). And almost all of them aren't making big money.


Why is it unusual? Basically if you celebrate any holidays Maslenitsa, Ivan Kupala, whatever you're partaking in traditions that long predate Christianity. Take something as simply as Pysanky it doesn't have shit to do with Easter or a Jew zombie who wants you to drink his blood and eat his flesh rising from the dead (how the fuck does an egg represent that) it's done to celebrate the fertility of the earth in spring and Yarilo. The meaning might have been altered for much of the people cuz Christianity is built upon a foundation of great plagiarism but those same folks are partaking in true native traditions whether they know it or not.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> i like Glowacki but don't think he's the technician you're making him out to be


I haven't seen any of Glowacki's fights.

But.

If you're short and left-handed you're a techinician.

That's why I put him against Mchunu.



Vysotsky said:


> Is Bezerra any good because his South American CW title reign is super impressive.


He's a cruiserweight Ali Raymi.

Any subsequent questions regarding Bezerra's greatness will be considered insulting.


----------



## Flea Man

:lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Usyk vs Huck so he can embarrass and school the caveman.
> Sledgehammer said he's ready to face any champion - Huck and Hernandez especially.
> Huck-Lebedev 2 should have happened years ago.


Drozd says he'd like to unify against Huck.

Everybody wants a piece of Huck.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Who promotes him again?
> If he doesn't step up soon i'm going to sink into depression.


Rejoice.

Kudryashov has just signed a contract with Ryabinsky.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Drozd says he'd like to unify against Huck.
> 
> Everybody wants a piece of Huck.


So does Lebedev but Huck is busy with Johnny Nelson so he gets a pass.



Lester1583 said:


> Rejoice.
> 
> Kudryashov has just signed a contract with Ryabinsky.


Fuuuck yes. One downside is he won't be fighting Drozd, Lebedev or Rakhkim but the best move he could make for his career hopefully he starts fighting some ranked guys now Ryabinskiy seems to have been doing a god job getting opponents and steady activity for his guys.

Edit - and he'll venture to Moscow at the end of November for his next fight, very nice.

Good to see Kucher finally got back in the ring.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Rejoice.
> 
> Kudryashov has just signed a contract with Ryabinsky.


Excellent.

Vysotsky, why do you say "One downside is he won't be fighting Drozd, Lebedev or Rakhkim"

- Does Ryabisnky operate similar to Al Haymon?

--------------------------------------

As for Drodz -

Drodz - Huck would be some battle. (but put your money on Drodz.)

Drodz is getting a little old, so he may start losing a little of that incredible speed he has, but he'll still have great power, blaance, & footwork. Plus, I like what Pedro Diaz has been doing with him. He's not wasting as much energy now, especially in the QUanna fight, and that's obviously a boon to an aging fighter. His defense is also much more solid now.

Heck, he might even move to HW in a few more years, as he just barely makes the CW limit now. At HW, a slight loss of speed wouldn't matter as much, unless he comes up against Wilder or (by then a HW himself) Usyk.

Who knows, maybe Drodz can pull a "BHop" and gives us another 15 years of entertaining fights.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Edit - and he'll venture to Moscow at the end of November for his next fight, very nice.


Kudryashov will face Lateef Kayode on the undercard of Provodnikov - Castillo.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov will face Lateef Kayode on the undercard of Provodnikov - Castillo.


That was fast! Good exposure.


----------



## Cableaddict

Hey, Vysotsky -

I just tried to send you a pm, but your in-box is full. You need to dump some old messages, unless you are purposely keeping it full. :smile


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov will face Lateef Kayode on the undercard of Provodnikov - Castillo.


There is no blueprint for Lateef, Dima may be in trouble better start roiding now.



Cableaddict said:


> Hey, Vysotsky -
> 
> I just tried to send you a pm, but your in-box is full. You need to dump some old messages, unless you are purposely keeping it full. :smile


Proceed


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> There is no blueprint for Lateef, Dima may be in trouble better start roiding now.


:lol:

Seriously, good fight.

Any news on when Usyk will be out next?


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> :lol:
> 
> Seriously, good fight.
> 
> Any news on when Usyk will be out next?


Not sure but he's now rated #9 in the WBO so hopefully he'll get a ranked guy next. Here is a sexy pic to tide you over and a commercial with him encouraging people to donate blood which lets you know just how dreamy he really is.


----------



## Cableaddict

Flea Man said:


> :lol:
> 
> Seriously, good fight.
> 
> Any news on when Usyk will be out next?


Nah. On Tuesday, he wrote on his facebook page, "news of my next fight coming soon." So he doesn't know yet.


----------



## PivotPunch

Huck has one last fight with Sauerland chances are that they try to get him a super super tough fight for several reasons. I kinda hope they succed I'd love him fighting someone tough. Not sure they'll try to get Drozd since Huck could win a lot by unifying and I more expect them to give him a high risk low reward fight with one of the contenders. Mchunu, Makabu, Usyk and Kalenga are all fine for me even though Kalenga would probably be the worst out of that bunch


----------



## Cableaddict

PivotPunch said:


> Huck has one last fight with Sauerland chances are that they try to get him a super super tough fight for several reasons. I kinda hope they succed I'd love him fighting someone tough. Not sure they'll try to get Drozd since Huck could win a lot by unifying and I more expect them to give him a high risk low reward fight with one of the contenders. Mchunu, Makabu, Usyk and Kalenga are all fine for me even though Kalenga would probably be the worst out of that bunch


Interesting. You think they don't GAF since he's leaving, and so will try to cash out? Makes sense, but then it has to be an opponent that will draw more than flies. IMO, as bad as it would be, (for the division) that means a Lebedev rematch.

Yeah, it would suck for all the other top contenders, but at least it would be a good-to-great fight. Maybe even this time a fair decision.


----------



## Cableaddict

Speaking of Lebedev, and possible Huck opponents, what has happened to Guillermo Jones?

I thought he was going to rematch Lebedev earlier this year, but he hasn't fought now for something like a year & 1/2.

Did he retire?


----------



## Flea Man

Cableaddict said:


> Nah. On Tuesday, he wrote on his facebook page, "news of my next fight coming soon." So he doesn't know yet.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> Speaking of Lebedev, and possible Huck opponents, what has happened to Guillermo Jones?
> 
> I thought he was going to rematch Lebedev earlier this year, but he hasn't fought now for something like a year & 1/2.
> 
> Did he retire?


Really? Jones got busted before the rematch the day of the fight for the exact same PEDs hopefully that's the end of his career.


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> Really? Jones got busted before the rematch the day of the fight for the exact same PEDs hopefully that's the end of his career.


Shame his dedication is zero and has to use illegal diuretics to make weight.
Guy is elite.


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> Shame his dedication is zero and has to use illegal diuretics to make weight.
> Guy is elite.


If he stayed active from 2006 he could have carved out a nice legacy for himself. G.Jones vs JCG who would you take?


----------



## p.townend

It has been a good division over the years. I've seen it dismissed as just Holyfield by respectable writers over the years and always thought it was a bit off. Glad it's getting some attention. Good thread.


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> If he stayed active from 2006 he could have carved out a nice legacy for himself. G.Jones vs JCG who would you take?


JCG moved up because nobody wanted to face him right?
Very gutsy performance against Vitali.

Going with Gomez is a tough fight because Guillermo doesn't have exactly one of the better defences in boxing.
But Jones will be there for every round.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> legacy


Remember him, V?





RRR, Usyk and Sledgehammer should have been the Unholy Trinity of cruiserweights.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Remember him, V?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRR, Usyk and Sledgehammer should have been the Unholy Trinity of cruiserweights.


Who's this?


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Who's this?


Roman Romanchuk - the exciting hard punching cruiserweight star - 2005 World Amateur Boxing Championship silver medalist, 2006 European Amateur Boxing Championship silver medalist. Beat Solis, Chakhkiev, Cammarelle.

Career has been cut short due to legal problems.


----------



## LuckyLuke

Lester1583 said:


> Roman Romanchuk - the exciting hard punching cruiserweight star - 2005 World Amateur Boxing Championship silver medalist, 2006 European Amateur Boxing Championship silver medalist. Beat Solis, Chakhkiev, Cammarelle.
> 
> Career has been cut short due to legal problems.


He also knocked out glass jaw Wilder.


----------



## Berliner

5.12. Masternak will fight Mormeck in france. Very interesting fight for me. Will show how much Mormeck really has left. He looked good in his last fight but this is will show much more.


----------



## Lester1583

LuckyLuke said:


> He also knocked out glass jaw Wilder.


I believe it was Evgeny Romanov who stopped Wilder in the amateurs.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Kayode has slipped into a self-induced coma at the mere mention of Kudryashov's name.


Change of opponent for Kudryashov.

His next victim is going to be Juan Carlos Gomez.


----------



## LuckyLuke

Lester1583 said:


> Change of opponent for Kudryashov.
> 
> His next victim is going to be Juan Carlos Gomez.


Thats a poor fight. Gomez is done.


----------



## Lester1583

LuckyLuke said:


> Thats a poor fight. Gomez is done.


He's still a recognizable name that will make some people notice Kudryashov.

And that's a poor fight, I agree.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Remember him, V?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRR, Usyk and Sledgehammer should have been the Unholy Trinity of cruiserweights.


Romanchuk won his series with Solis 2-1, also beat Russo, Chakhkiev, Luis Ortiz guy was awesome. Not going to lie i though Alekseev was going to be a dominant Champ still disappointed about him. Romanchuk vs Usyk would be my dream fight.



Flea Man said:


> Who's this?


My favorite amateur to never go pro.

Romanchuk was a 200lb boxer but moved up to SHW on short notice at the 2005 Worlds because Timurziev had a brain tumor and beat Camarelle. Getting shot in the head and arrested for murder ended his career although he recovered from the injury and proved the guy he killed was in self defense. He was as exciting as it gets both of these are slugfests.











Luis Ortiz who just got busted for PEDs








Lester1583 said:


> Change of opponent for Kudryashov.
> 
> His next victim is going to be Juan Carlos Gomez.


At least he's a name i guess pretty sure JCG is ranked too. Alright 1st step by Ryabinskiy especially since the fight is in a few weeks.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Change of opponent for Kudryashov.
> 
> His next victim is going to be Juan Carlos Gomez.


Nuts.

Well, it's still good exposure, and casuals just LOVE them brutal KO's, so this could be a good thing, marketing-wise.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Not going to lie i though Alekseev was going to be a dominant Champ still disappointed about him.


You were not the only one who was high on Alexeev.

Plenty of people thought he was going to be, well, a champion at least.

He outboxed Romanchuk in the amateurs, by the way.



Vysotsky said:


> At least he's a name i guess pretty sure JCG is ranked too. Alright 1st step by Ryabinskiy especially since the fight is in a few weeks.


He is a top 10 cruiser according to WBC.

Kudryashov is a top 15.

I guess, JC Gomez is going to find out the hard way that the WBC rankings don't reflect the whole truth.


----------



## LuckyLuke

Lester1583 said:


> You were not the only one who was high on Alexeev.
> 
> Plenty of people thought he was going to be, well, a champion at least.
> 
> He outboxed Romanchuk in the amateurs, by the way.
> 
> *He is a top 10 cruiser* according to WBC.
> 
> Kudryashov is a top 15.
> 
> I guess, JC Gomez is going to find out the hard way that the WBC rankings don't reflect the whole truth.


Only because he got a gift againsz Journeymen Bacurin.

Alexeev had the skills and power. Just was not hard enough for pro boxing.


----------



## PivotPunch

Berliner said:


> 5.12. Masternak will fight Mormeck in france. Very interesting fight for me. Will show how much Mormeck really has left. He looked good in his last fight but this is will show much more.


Mormeck is done. He was old when haye beat him then he mvoed up in weight and since then has only gotten even older and now he has to lose muscle mass at such an high age. And at CW the guys are faster, more skilled and better conditioned than at HW so there's not really anything to get excited about.
He should have retired after the Wlad fight he made a nice payday and had a good career what else does he want he isn't gonna become champ again or even a top 5 maybe not even a top 10 CW.
Yes he had no chance vs Wlad but he still managed to look bad in that fight he literally threw almost no punch even when he was close to Wlad he didn't even try to punch he can't pull the trigger anymore he's shot


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> You were not the only one who was high on Alexeev.
> 
> Plenty of people thought he was going to be, well, a champion at least.
> 
> He outboxed Romanchuk in the amateurs, by the way.
> 
> He is a top 10 cruiser according to WBC.
> 
> Kudryashov is a top 15.
> 
> I guess, JC Gomez is going to find out the hard way that the WBC rankings don't reflect the whole truth.


Beat him at Nationals twice yes? Those were my amateur holy grail fights for several years i finally found the 2003 Nationals fight. After JCG Dima should be in the top 10 and fighting in an eliminator within another 2 or 3 fights, title shot within 12 months. It has been written in the stars by Dazhbog :deal


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Beat him at Nationals twice yes?


I've read somewhere that Alexeev beat Romanchuk three times.

Don't know for sure though.

They sparred plenty of times - and those sparrings were dead even - that's why trainers sometimes prefered Romanchuk over Alexeev for some tournaments.

But Romanchuk never beat Alexeev officially - that's a fact.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> I've read somewhere that Alexeev beat Romanchuk three times.
> 
> Don't know for sure though.
> 
> They sparred plenty of times - and those sparrings were dead even - that's why trainers sometimes prefered Romanchuk over Alexeev for some tournaments.
> 
> But Romanchuk never beat Alexeev officially - that's a fact.


In preperation for the YPH fight Afolabi went to Kiev to spar with Usyk. I hope that doesn't decrease the chances of them fighting in the future because i believe K2 have Ola in mind as a step up fight for Usyk although i do give him a real chance to beat YPH.


----------



## Vysotsky

Never knew this but looking through Pulev's amatuer record he lost to Romanchuk 3 times.


----------



## Lester1583

Youri "Lightning Bolt" Kalenga beats Denton Daley:






@DrMo


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Youri "Lightning Bolt" Kalenga beats Denton Daley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*DrMo*


Thanks, Lester !


----------



## DrMo

Many, many thanks @Lester1583 :good


----------



## Cableaddict

Time to quote Vysotsky, form my separate thread on Kalenga:



Vysotsky said:


> :rolleyes His movement, footwork and footspeed are as impressive as a beige wall.


And the ever-clueless Dr. Mo:



DrMo said:


> ....you've just made up another bizarre assessment that no-one else will agree with because its _way_ off the mark
> You even claim he's got great defence :-( Are you trolling?


Someone watch this fight, and then explain to me what drugs these guys have been taking lately.

Bad footwork? Uh, where exactly? Heâ€™s almost always perfectly balanced (except when he STILL throws that sloppy OH right) and he almost always has perfect punch support. He bounces on the balls of his feet, and he uses his knees well to dip.
Am I missing something here?

As for his speed: (both foot and arm) Kalenga is a very smart fighter, in that he varies the speed of his both his movement & his shots continualy, so as to keep his opponent from timing him. (Golovkin and Wlad both do this very well also) Thatâ€™s why you might take a quick look and decide he doesnâ€™t have good speed. 

Take a look at the left he throws, at 2 minutes to go in round 2, and the leg movement he uses to set it up. Argument over.

As for his defense: (Sigh) another example of a fighter whoâ€™s great at slipping and rolling with punches, and so the average viewer thinks heâ€™s getting clocked. (This really gets old.) Even the idiot commentators were often saying Kalenga was getting hit hard, when he simply wasnâ€™t. 

For an example, refer to round 2 gain, with about 1:20 to go. Both commentators are clueless about boxing. Nothing touched Kalengaâ€™s head in any significant way. He was all slips rolls & gloves. This is that â€œEastern Euroâ€ school of boxing, as used by Kovalev & Golovkin. People really need to start understanding this.

----------

Sadly, Kalenga is still really sloppy with that big OH right. He relies on it too much, and he often throws it when he isn't in perfect position to do so. The OH right is a very dangerous punch because it's easy to counter if not thrown perfectly. I think Mchunu would have an easy time with Kalenga right now.


----------



## DrMo

Fuck me its embarrassing reading your nonsense

Youri Kalenga, born in the Congo, lives & trains in France, managed by an Irishman uses the slick Eastern Euro school of boxing to confuse commentators

You're going back on ignore, dunno why I ever took you off tbh


----------



## Berliner

Kalenga is really fun to watch but he dont has a good chance against Lebedev in my opinion. But its a great fight and should happen next. Kalenga is getting stopped against Lebedev. But it would be an exciting fight.


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> Kalenga is really fun to watch but he dont has a good chance against Lebedev in my opinion. But its a great fight and should happen next. Kalenga is getting stopped against Lebedev. But it would be an exciting fight.


Keep in mind Lebedev will have to find a way to deal with Kalenga's perfect balance...and this coming from a guy who claimed Gvozdyk had terrible balance. I could see it looking like the Silgado fight.


----------



## Flea Man

DrMo said:


> Fuck me its embarrassing reading your nonsense
> 
> Youri Kalenga, born in the Congo, lives & trains in France, managed by an Irishman uses the slick Eastern Euro school of boxing to confuse commentators
> 
> You're going back on ignore, dunno why I ever took you off tbh


I didn't realise until the last couple of days he's a Dealt_With level troll.


----------



## Lester1583

Gotta admit, I like Kalenga even more after this fight - you could almost feel the wind coming from those wild caveman swings of his.

He's got one of the most fitting nicknames in boxing - he's bull-strong and just as subtle.

Damn, the last combination was brutal.


----------



## DrMo

Ilunga Makabu is back in action on 5th December in Luxembourg. Its a 12 rounder for a minor WBC belt against TBA so it should be vs someone in their rankings, no idea who though..

http://wbcboxing.com/wbceng/ratings?layout=edit&id=142



Flea Man said:


> I didn't realise until the last couple of days he's a Dealt_With level troll.


Yep, and I used to think he was a reasonable poster who occasionally went off on strange tangents.



Lester1583 said:


> Gotta admit, I like Kalenga even more after this fight - you could almost feel the wind coming from those wild caveman swings of his.
> 
> He's got one of the most fitting nicknames in boxing - he's bull-strong and just as subtle.
> 
> Damn, the last combination was brutal.


I remember seeing this a few years ago & I've watched everything I could find about him since.






KO is around 2.30


----------



## DrMo

Interesting interview with Ilunga Makabu, talks about his am record & the stoppage loss on his pro debut

http://www.africanringmagazine.com/jan-feb-2013/ilunga-makabu.html


----------



## thehook13

Lester1583 said:


> Youri "Lightning Bolt" Kalenga beats Denton Daley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DrMo


Are you guys really rating him? He looks a solid contender but kind of sloppy and inaccurate. Average defence. Looks tough as hell though and will mix it up with another slugger but he is taylor made for a technician. Such as Usyk, Drozd


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> I remember seeing this a few years ago & I've watched everything I could find about him since.


The Kiladze upset got me interested in him - classic Kalenga wide swing.

I think I scored the Kulikauskis loss for Youri, by the way - although that fight showed Kalenga's deficiencies pretty clearly.



DrMo said:


> Interesting interview with Ilunga Makabu, talks about his am record & the stoppage loss on his pro debut


So, out of the African Trio only El Toro Kalenga hasn't been hurt in a fight?



thehook13 said:


> Are you guys really rating him? He looks a solid contender but kind of sloppy and inaccurate. Average defence. Looks tough as hell though and will mix it up with another slugger but he is taylor made for a technician. Such as Usyk, Drozd


Nah, if you read this thread, you'll see that almost nobody overrates him - he's just a likable easy to root for flawed aggressive fighter.


----------



## One to watch

Talking about kiladze,he had his 2nd comeback fight (after kalenga) on the klitschko undercard.

I can't see a result but on paper it was a tune up fight with a 9-3 relative novice.

Such an interesting and deep division the cruisers.there seems to be talent on every continent.there is an Australian prizefighter style tournament this week involving brad Pitt and Daniel Ammann as well that might be entertaining if not high quality.

The likes of kiladze,mormeck,bellew and clevelry,Ovil Mckenzie,Kucher,Ross,Gomez,masternak,usyk,fragomeni,arslan,brudov,janik,chakhiev,seferi,dorticos,Flores etc all are outside the top 10 but are still live bodies.

Most fights amongst the top 30 are competitive and hard to call,and they seem wiling to fight each other as well.and that's not taking into account the ams turning over and some of the talent at light heavy that will move up.great stuff especially over the last 2-3 years where it's got a lot more depth with the emergence of the Africans.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> The Kiladze upset got me interested in him - classic Kalenga wide swing.
> 
> I think I scored the Kulikauskis loss for Youri, by the way - although that fight showed Kalenga's deficiencies pretty clearly.


Apparently Youri was ill with the flu but took the fight on short notice anyway, really weird scoring in that fight & the point deduction was laughably bad.

But yeah, Kuli made him look like a wild novice for large parts of the fight despite not landing anything really significant in return



> So, out of the African Trio only El Toro Kalenga hasn't been hurt in a fight?


I cant remember the fight (one of his early ones I think) but I recall seeing him slightly buzzed & needing to briefly retreat. Probably just playing possum though


----------



## thehook13

Lester1583 said:


> Nah, if you read this thread, you'll see that almost nobody overrates him - he's just a likable easy to root for flawed aggressive fighter.


Ah okay. My bad, he'll be in more decent match ups soon I'm sure. Crazy wide punches on him.


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Youri "Lightning Bolt" Kalenga beats Denton Daley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DrMo


The ref was horrible saying the left hook was a slip. Daley fell to the floor just like Pulev did vs Wlad on the last knockdown and the ref let it go on only for Daley to be knocked completely senseless


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> The ref was horrible saying the left hook was a slip. Daley fell to the floor just like Pulev did vs Wlad on the last knockdown and the ref let it go on only for Daley to be knocked completely senseless


And Daley was almost reluctant to get up from the second knockdown.

It did look like a potentially dangerous knockout - almost a Gatti-Gamache-like combination on a pretty much defenseless opponent.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Any news on when Usyk will be out next?





Vysotsky said:


> Not sure but he's now rated #9 in the WBO so hopefully he'll get a ranked guy next.


Usyk will face Danie Venter on December 13.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk will face Danie Venter on December 13.


One could argue that it's a bit of a measuring stick against the two best South African CW's since he's fought Makabu and Mchunu but i wouldn't be among them. I don't give a fuck until he fights a legit top 15 CW he's been fighting the same level of opponent since his debut. Usyk's team need to stop being fuckfaces and get him a ranked opponent already.

Really excited for Kudryashov/JCG, Chakhkiev/Jones should be decent too, Mekhontsev's slight step up is okay and i'm looking forward to the Kuzmin and Bivol debuts. Interesting that Bivol's debut opponent Olivera is better than anyone Mekhontsev has fought yet guy went the distance against Sjekloca and Caparello.

Kovalev, Beterbiev, Gvozdyk, Mekhontsev, Lepikhin, Bivol LHW will is going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> One could argue that it's a bit of a measuring stick against the two best South African CW's since he's fought Makabu and Mchunu but i wouldn't be among them. I don't give a fuck until he fights a legit top 15 CW he's been fighting the same level of opponent since his debut. Usyk's team need to stop being fuckfaces and get him a ranked opponent already.
> 
> Really excited for Kudryashov/JCG, Chakhkiev/Jones should be decent too, Mekhontsev's slight step up is okay and i'm looking forward to the Kuzmin and Bivol debuts. Interesting that Bivol's debut opponent Olivera is better than anyone Mekhontsev has fought yet guy went the distance against Sjekloca and Caparello.
> 
> Kovalev, Beterbiev, Gvozdyk, Mekhontsev, Lepikhin, Bivol LHW will is going to be fucking awesome.


You mean Chakiev vs Roy Jones?


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> I don't give a fuck until he fights a legit top 15 CW he's been fighting the same level of opponent since his debut. Usyk's team need to stop being fuckfaces and get him a ranked opponent already.


You're spoiled by Vasya's courage.

Usyk is a young fighter with only 5 fight under his belt- there's nothing wrong with fighting some no-hopers - let Sanya polish his skills a little bit.



Vysotsky said:


> Really excited for Kudryashov/JCG, Chakhkiev/Jones should be decent too, Mekhontsev's slight step up is okay and i'm looking forward to the Kuzmin and Bivol debuts. Interesting that Bivol's debut opponent Olivera is better than anyone Mekhontsev has fought yet guy went the distance against Sjekloca and Caparello.


Agreed, the meaninglessness of the main event has overshadowed a pretty solid undercard - lotsa interesting up-n-coming fighters.

The always exciting Trojan is fighting too - although he definitely is need of better opposition.


----------



## Flea Man

@Vysotky Please don't tell me Roy Jones??!?! He will get crushed by Chakhkiev!

Who is Igor fighting?

I agree that Usyk should be moved up much quicker. Opponents like this would be lovely for the next year....if he was fighting once a month.


----------



## Lester1583

Kudryashov - JC Gomez weigh-in:


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov - JC Gomez weigh-in:


Man Kudryashov is a pretty big Cruiserweight...


----------



## Michael

Usyk has done all the polishing he needs to skill wise in the pros. The only thing he needs now is a 12 round test against some bull strong durable crusierweight with a good ranking and who wont care about amateur accolades. His prime is being wasted fighting these guys and a fighter can only stagnate or even regress staying at the same level too long.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> You're spoiled by Vasya's courage.
> 
> Usyk is a young fighter with only 5 fight under his belt- there's nothing wrong with fighting some no-hopers - let Sanya polish his skills a little bit.


....


Michael said:


> Usyk has done all the polishing he needs to skill wise in the pros. The only thing he needs now is a 12 round test against some bull strong durable crusierweight with a good ranking and who wont care about amateur accolades. His prime is being wasted fighting these guys and a fighter can only stagnate or even regress staying at the same level too long.


This along with what i said, his level of opposition hasn't increased at all, if anything it dipped slightly after his first two. I don't expect him to fight a Champion next but some indication of K2 making moves to start getting him ranked and actually gaining useful experience against the type of guy Michael described would be nice. He isn't learning anything by utterly outclassing these guys and knocking them out in the first half of the fight. I demand a still beating heart in my hands dripping with blood!!



Lester1583 said:


> Agreed, the meaninglessness of the main event has overshadowed a pretty solid undercard - lotsa interesting up-n-coming fighters.


Better than the undercard from the abortion eating contest held in the UK last weekend.



Berliner said:


> You mean Chakiev vs Roy Jones?





Flea Man said:


> @Vysotky Please don't tell me Roy Jones??!?! He will get crushed by Chakhkiev!


Sorry Jackson Junior a 15-1 (13KO) Brazilian who fought Lepikhin a few weeks ago and gave him a tough fight although that was at LHW, this CW, didn't realize that until just now. Junior, Jackson, Jones, some Anglo sounding shit it all just blends together.



Flea Man said:


> Who is Igor fighting?


Mekhontsev is fighting Joey Vegas he lost a close decision to Dmitry Sukhotsky earlier this year (yes the same guy who Stevenson chose as a voluntary defense, also the same guy who lost to Cornelius White aka one of the "bums" Kovalev massacred when he was fighting on NBC)


----------



## Flea Man

I've seen Joey Vegas live @Vysotsky years back against a young Nathan Cleverly.


----------



## PivotPunch

Right the Russian card is today I always forget that they are on fridays


----------



## Lester1583

Behold the Power of Sledgehammer.

Kudryashov - JC Gomez:






@Vysotsky
@DrMo
@PivotPunch
@Flea Man


----------



## Flea Man

Woaaaaaah! 

One of the hardest P4P punchers no doubt.


----------



## Berliner

Damn. I start to believe that he is the real deal. :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch

It wasn't really the fight I hoped for because it told us nothing about Kudryashov beside that he has a lot of pwoer which we knew already. it was like Wilder vs Scott all over again. Gomez got caught moving into the left hook got probably slightly stunned by it and couldn't get out of the way of the right anymore. 
But we of course all know that a boxer of Gomez technical level even if he's past prime knows how to avoid a 2-3 but he got caught early when he was cold and his concentration wasn't there. Of course Kudryashov timed it right but it's still not a fight that tells us anything about him and it wasn't a real fight for either of those 2


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Behold the Power of Sledgehammer.
> 
> Kudryashov - JC Gomez:
> 
> [video=youtube;r3-ixt4kEhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3-ixt4kEhU
> 
> @Vysotsky
> @DrMo
> @PivotPunch
> @Flea Man


:bowdown

Monstrous power.


----------



## DrMo

I like the way he set up the right hand. Several right hands to the body, step in with the left hook then boom


----------



## Freedom2014




----------



## adamcanavan

Kudryashov looked good. I thought Gomez would outblx him. He has serious power


----------



## Berliner

DrMo said:


> I like the way he set up the right hand. Several right hands to the body, step in with the left hook then boom


Gomez already was hurt by that left hook.


----------



## andyZor

Masternak -Mormeck is signed, fights in France...


----------



## Flea Man

Kudryashov-Chakhiev, please make it you crazy Russian millionaire :deal


----------



## Vysotsky

The JCG KO was frightening hope Ryabinskiy can get him a meaningful fight with a ranked fresh contender next.


Flea Man said:


> Kudryashov-Chakhiev, please make it you crazy Russian millionaire :deal


Chakhkiev would get sparked but Ryabinskiy isn't going to have his guys face off against eachother so long as there are other options. Rakhim is ranked high in the WBC but going another route so him and Drozd don't have to fight. That said with two Champions plus Dima and Rakhim two of them will probably have to face eachother at some point.

The Russians and South Africans have a hard time getting top guys to fight them it would be great if they faced eachother to earn title shots. Kudryashov/Makabu and the two more flawed guys in Kalenga/Chakhkiev would be excellent viewing although i'd prefer them to clean out the Sauerland chumps YPH and Huck first because they are impeding the division from reaching it's potential. Can't wait for Huck/Bellew!!


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Sauerland chumps YPH and Huck first because they are impeding the division from reaching it's potential. Can't wait for Huck/Bellew!!


With the Ring Champ YP Hernandez-Aslan 2 as a double header.

By the way, Bivol looked pretty good for a beginner - nice combinations, good variety of punches, very relaxed, active - got hit with some unnecessary shots, not much power and looked small for a light heavyweight though - but still a good debut performance.

Mekhontsev looked workmanlike and went the full distance against the experienced Vegas and the explosive Trojan scored a highlight reel KO.


----------



## PivotPunch

Kudryashov is impressive but I don't get how the fight is impressive we all knew that he is one or the hardest puncher at CW. Wilder didn't get much credit for his win over Scott either and that fight was really similar and I'm no big Wilder fan.
It was the first time seing Mekhontsev fight, he was really great at fighting long but he looked kinda one dimensional. He was over reliant on straight punches kinda like Wlad in his worse/super safe performances. he can probably be top 10 at LHW but I don't see him beating Kovalev, Stevenson or Beterbiev or even being a real threat to them.


----------



## Flea Man

@Vysotsky Any of those matchups would work for me.

Chakhiev would give it a go but he's a front runner so I have no doubt he'd wilt once he realises Kudryashov is a monster from a robot dimension.


----------



## Flea Man

PivotPunch said:


> Kudryashov is impressive but I don't get how the fight is impressive we all knew that he is one or the hardest puncher at CW. Wilder didn't get much credit for his win over Scott either and that fight was really similar and I'm no big Wilder fan.
> It was the first time seing Mekhontsev fight, he was really great at fighting long but he looked kinda one dimensional. He was over reliant on straight punches kinda like Wlad in his worse/super safe performances. he can probably be top 10 at LHW but I don't see him beating Kovalev, Stevenson or Beterbiev or even being a real threat to them.


The Wilder-Scott KO looked nowhere near as deadly as this.


----------



## PivotPunch

Flea Man said:


> The Wilder-Scott KO looked nowhere near as deadly as this.


But it isn't about the KO but what happened up the Ko - not much. Both Gomez and Scott made a dumb mistake and paid for it against huge punchers. The difference is that Kudryashov threw a proper left hook noit a setup left hook and because Gomez was a southpaw the straight went cleanly through the guard. But it doesn't tell us much Kudryashov was in there longer with guys way below Gomez level. Kudryashov did something right to get the early win but it's not the kind of fight that tells us anything about him


----------



## Berliner

PivotPunch said:


> But it isn't about the KO but what happened up the Ko - not much. Both Gomez and Scott made a dumb mistake and paid for it against huge punchers. The difference is that Kudryashov threw a proper left hook noit a setup left hook and because Gomez was a southpaw the straight went cleanly through the guard. But it doesn't tell us much Kudryashov was in there longer with guys way below Gomez level. Kudryashov did something right to get the early win but it's not the kind of fight that tells us anything about him


Agree with that. But he really does look like he is very heavyhanded. I think if he lands clean he is going to hurt anybody in the division. But I have questions if he really is able to land his power shots on good opponents. In some fights I saw from him he looked fairly slow. But time will tell.


----------



## PivotPunch

Berliner said:


> Agree with that. But he really does look like he is very heavyhanded. I think if he lands clean he is going to hurt anybody in the division. But I have questions if he really is able to land his power shots on good opponents. In some fights I saw from him he looked fairly slow. But time will tell.


He's not super fast but he seems methodical which makes it less of a disadvantage. Offenisvely he seems to be the most methodical and calculated out of the CW prospects quite the opposite of Kalenga. I hope some of the prospects fight each other


----------



## PivotPunch

On the scene it says that Kudryashov's management wants a top 15 CW for spring. And after checking the (boxrec) rankings it seems that it basically means that he's gonna be in a real fight unless one of the major sanctioning bodies have any really undeserving guys in their top 15. The worst fight by boxrec rankings would be Ovil McKenzie. 
Beside him there are only guys like Makabu, Kalenga and Chakhiev so real fights.
Kudryashov vs Makabu or Kalenga would be awesome. I think he beats Kalenga because he's just technically more solid and Kalenga's offense leaves him too open but he has a chance. Makabu would also be awesome and I imagine it's a quite realistic fight and Makabu would have a better chance than Kalenga but I still favour Kudryashov.


----------



## Walter White

Anyone know anything about the Cuban Yunier Dorticos who in his last fight beat Edison Miranda on points?


----------



## Cableaddict

Walter White said:


> Anyone know anything about the Cuban Yunier Dorticos who in his last fight beat Edison Miranda on points?


His hand speed is only average, but his punching power in both hands is insane. Thudding power, like George Foreman had. The kind of power that goes right through an opponentsâ€™ gloves. (I didn't see the Miranda fight, but I'm surprised / impressed that he survived to the final bell.)

Dorticos also likes to go to the body.

He even seems to have decent defense. Not great, but good enough considering the firepower he packs.

We haven't seen him against serious competition yet, of course, so none of this may matter in 2 years. Also, he has had trouble making weight several times, so he might soon be a small heavyweight.


----------



## Walter White

Cableaddict said:


> His hand speed is only average, but his punching power in both hands is insane. Thudding power, like George Foreman had. The kind of power that goes right through an opponentsâ€™ gloves. (I didn't see the Miranda fight, but I'm surprised / impressed that he survived to the final bell.)
> 
> Dorticos also likes to go to the body.
> 
> He even seems to have decent defense. Not great, but good enough considering the firepower he packs.
> 
> We haven't seen him against serious competition yet, of course, so none of this may matter in 2 years. Also, he has had trouble making weight several times, so he might soon be a small heavyweight.


Cheers mate was doing a little boxrec surfing and came across him, i'll have to try and catch a few clips of him later


----------



## Cableaddict

PivotPunch said:


> *On the scene it says that Kudryashov's management wants a top 15 CW for spring.* And after checking the (boxrec) rankings it seems that it basically means that he's gonna be in a real fight unless one of the major sanctioning bodies have any really undeserving guys in their top 15. The worst fight by boxrec rankings would be Ovil McKenzie.
> Beside him there are only guys like Makabu, Kalenga and Chakhiev so real fights.
> Kudryashov vs Makabu or Kalenga would be awesome. I think he beats Kalenga because he's just technically more solid and Kalenga's offense leaves him too open but he has a chance. Makabu would also be awesome and I imagine it's a quite realistic fight and Makabu would have a better chance than Kalenga but I still favour Kudryashov.


The question is, can they GET a top 15 opponent into the ring with him?

Kudryashov has officially entered that no-man's land, where he's massive risk / low reward.


----------



## Cableaddict

Walter White said:


> Cheers mate was doing a little boxrec surfing and came across him, i'll have to try and catch a few clips of him later


Yeah, he's definitely worth checking out.

- Of course, some folks around here seem to think I'm bat-shit crazy, (I think Holyfield had great defensive head movement, Helenius could counterpunch, and Wilder will destroy Wlad) - so you may not want to trust my opinions 100% ! :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Holyfield DID have good head movement. Not all that consistent with it but at his absolute best he was a tremendous counter puncher and slipping was an integral part of that.


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, he's definitely worth checking out.
> 
> - Of course, some folks around here seem to think I'm bat-shit crazy, (I think Holyfield had great defensive head movement, Helenius could counterpunch, and Wilder will destroy Wlad) - so you may not want to trust my opinions 100% ! :lol:


it wasn't that you said that Holyfield had great headmovement it was that you said that guys like Holyfield, Golovkin and especially Kalenga have a more effiecent defence than defensive fighters like Whitaker


----------



## Cableaddict

PivotPunch said:


> it wasn't that you said that Holyfield had great headmovement it was that you said that guys like Holyfield, Golovkin and especially Kalenga have a more effiecent defence than defensive fighters like Whitaker


- But they do. Using head movement takes a lot less energy than using extreme (though brilliant) footwork. How is there even a question about this?

It's also, arguably I guess, better offensively, since it allows the fighter to stay focused on his opponent, and always in position to throw. It's just REALLY hard to do well.


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> - But they do. Using head movement takes a lot less energy than using extreme (though brilliant) footwork. How is there even a question about this?


Whitaker didn't use headmovement? YOu can't use exclusively headmovement. Anyone gets hit but the more lines of defence you have and the better you are at each the less you get hit. Whitaker had ATG headmovement and ATG footwork while Holyfield had very good headmovement.
Whitaker used his feet when he had to and as much as he needed to because at some point moving your head alone won't do it


----------



## Flea Man

Cableaddict said:


> - But they do. Using head movement takes a lot less energy than using extreme (though brilliant) footwork. How is there even a question about this?
> 
> It's also, arguably I guess, better offensively, since it allows the fighter to stay focused on his opponent, and always in position to throw. It's just REALLY hard to do well.


You clearly haven't watched much Whitaker. He wasn't a dancer, he was in punching range more than anything.

I honestly hope you have a brain hemorrhage sometime soon.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> You clearly haven't watched much Whitaker. He wasn't a dancer, he was in punching range more than anything.
> 
> I honestly hope you have a brain hemorrhage sometime soon.


He was a bit of a runner earlier in his LW career Benton settled him down though.


----------



## PivotPunch

i didn't know that Mormeck - Masternak was today



Spoiler



Masternak apparently won a MD but I haven't seen the fight


----------



## Cableaddict

Flea Man said:


> You clearly haven't watched much Whitaker. He wasn't a dancer, he was in punching range more than anything.
> 
> I honestly hope you have a brain hemorrhage sometime soon.


Try round four:






- Now WTF are you talking about?


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> Try round four:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Now WTF are you talking about?


So Whitaker uses his feet a lot in one round vs an ATG pressure fighter in a fight that he arguably won and that's an argument AGAINST his defence?
Holyfield "ran" for 12 rounds vs Valuev where was his headmovement then?


----------



## Flea Man

Cableaddict said:


> Try round four:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Now WTF are you talking about?


Okay, now I hope your wife gets cancer.

EDIT: I do agree with your general hypothesis though. I just feel Whitaker is a bad choice to represent it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Cableaddict said:


> Try round four:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Now WTF are you talking about?





PivotPunch said:


> So Whitaker uses his feet a lot in one round vs an ATG pressure fighter in a fight that he arguably won and that's an argument AGAINST his defence?
> Holyfield "ran" for 12 rounds vs Valuev where was his headmovement then?





Flea Man said:


> Okay, now I hope your wife gets cancer.
> 
> EDIT: I do agree with your general hypothesis though. I just feel Whitaker is a bad choice to represent it.


:rofl what the fuck? Did any of you watch that round? Whitaker fights Chavez on the inside for a while, then walks chavez down for most of the round and then switches to moving to confuse chavez for the last part of the round?

Am I missing something?


----------



## dyna

Seeing Flea Man and Cableaddict quoting each other always brings a smile to my face.
:lol:

I also loved how Cableaddict picked Haye to beat Holyfield by late fight KO.
Shame nobody ever replied to that post.

I freaking love you guys.
:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> Seeing Flea Man and Cableaddict quoting each other always brings a smile to my face.
> :lol:
> 
> *I also loved how Cableaddict picked Haye to beat Holyfield by late fight KO.*
> Shame nobody ever replied to that post.
> 
> I freaking love you guys.
> :rofl


I still do, because I think Haye's athleticism would let him stay outside for most of the fight, and frustrate Holyfield's attempts to mix it up. You're telling me that's not a valid possibility?

GTFOOH.

As for Whittaker late in his career, you can also watch the ODLH fight. Pernell practically ran a marathon.

Well, perhaps the Flea Man was only referring to Whitaker's last TWO fights. :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict

Flea Man said:


> *Okay, now I hope your wife gets cancer.*
> 
> EDIT: I do agree with your general hypothesis though. I just feel Whitaker is a bad choice to represent it.


Luckily, I don't HAVE a wife. :smile

I mean, who da hell would marry ME? :-(


----------



## Flea Man

Cableaddict said:


> Luckily, I don't HAVE a wife. :smile
> 
> I mean, who da hell would marry ME? :-(


Love you man.


----------



## andyZor

​


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Oleksandr The Great !


Look at those beautiful head slips, just before the end. 

Sure wish someone posted the whole fight.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Oleksandr The Great !
> 
> Look at those beautiful head slips, just before the end.
> 
> Sure wish someone posted the whole fight.







I admit i was overly critical of his opposition earlier. Venter with wins over Mkwasse, Brewer, Cox but more importantly how he looked in the ring was a better quality opponent than i thought and good opposition at this point to provide a minor test and take him some rounds. The finish was viscous. I do hope he takes a slight step up at least in terms of the opponents ranking so he can start his march towards title contention soon.

The last replay view that shows Venter front on is brutal, that beautiful left cross counter lands right on his chin as his mouth is open and you can see blood fly out he may have got his jaw broken with that one.


----------



## Cableaddict

Proof that I have too much time on my hands:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31826742/Oleksandr The Great !.jpg


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> more importantly how he looked in the ring was a better quality opponent than i thought and good opposition at this point to provide a minor test and take him some rounds.


Yup, Venter actually came in relatively good fighting shape and he did try to fight Usyk - landed some occasional counter punches, was defensively aware and made Sanya work a little harder than usual.

Good learning experience for Usyk - his movement is one of the best this shallow division has ever seen, he doesn't forget to go to the body and his hand speed is way above your average big guy.

Come to think of it, is there any fighter above light heavy (maybe even above super middle? Can't name any really fast light heavies right off the bat) who's faster with his hands than Usyk?


----------



## Flea Man

Usyk is fucking amazing.


----------



## PivotPunch

His movement is really really good for a CW just like his speed but I think he looked vulnerable in some ways in this fight. Right now I think Huck would beat him but Huck is also the #1 CW. Usyk has great stamina because most fighters especially at his weight would gas after 3 rounds if they move that much. But he is hittable at moments. 
I think a mobile puncher would give Usyk problems. Theoretically Kudryashov but I'm not sure how the immense speed difference would affect the fight Usyk is one of the fastest CWs and Kudryashov one of the slowest high level CWs. 
But Kudryashov has good positioning and is accurate I think he could catch usyk while Usyk is moving


----------



## Wallet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545300568592633857


----------



## Cableaddict

Wow, this is really happening? Coolness abounds....

My money's on Mchunu, as he's faster & more slippery than Makabu, but what a dangerous fight for the little guy. 


I really hate to see either man lose.


----------



## PivotPunch

I have a hard on. Mchunu should win but he has been stopped before and Makabu has power it will either be Mchunu by points or Makabu via ko. I'd hate fight if it wasn't for the fact that the winner gets a title shot. Who's the WBC champ? Drozd?


----------



## One to watch

Yep,this is sexy news.


----------



## Vysotsky

Awesome. Makabu is pretty slippery on defense too along with his formitable offense, excellent combinations and is very well rounded skill wise. I don't know if i have ever seen him legitimately pressure an opponent though, i'll rewatch the Kucher fight at some point, but how well he can implement all of that on the front foot is a slight question mark in my mind at the moment.

I remember someone saying Mchunu avoided or turned down a Makabu fight a while ago, i'll be rootng for Makabu.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Sledgehammer vs Usyk will decide the future of boxing.


Both are officially top 10 cruisers now.

Sanya is rated #4 by WBO.

Dmitry is rated #6 by WBC.

An early Lebedev fight - back when he was fighting at light heavy - big KO finish:





Raw Lebedev vs raw Beterbiev - now that's a hypothetical fight worth drooling over.
Or let's say Lebedev challenges Ramzi Hassan for the vacant WBO light heavyweight title instead of Moorer.
Or maybe Lebedev even faces a 11 fights under his belt Double M himself instead of the great Ramzi Hassan.

In other words, Lebedev is an ATG light heavyweight and that's the bottom line 'cause Serik says so:









And here's a young Drozd KO'ing some random guy who tried to steal his girlfriend in a seedy restaurant:
[video=youtube;jlH-hFcI-tE]



[/video]


----------



## Flea Man

Great post Lester.


----------



## Cableaddict

@Lester,

You really think that highly of Lebedev?


Hmmm. I like the guy. Good power and decent skills, heart for miles.... but I don't see how he survives against Drodz, Usyk, Kalenga.


----------



## Flea Man

Makabu-Mchunu, Drozd and Lebedev all on the same card (the latter two in seperate bouts against TBA's sadly, but predictably) according to boxrec (take that as you will)


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Really hope Lebedev fights Drozd (if they both win)


Not going to happen.



Flea Man said:


> Makabu-Mchunu, Drozd and Lebedev all on the same card (the latter two in seperate bouts against TBA's sadly, but predictably) according to boxrec (take that as you will)


Nothing hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> I think the #CruiserweightExpress is probably most interested in Dorticos/Gassiev on the Caballero undercard.


I've seen this fight mentioned before on some websites - just wasn't sure it's happening.

Gassiev flew under the radar for a couple of years but he's a capable young (although he looks 10 years older - it's a Caucasus' thing) fighter.
He's trained by Abel Sanchez.
Looks a bit fragile but he's faster than Dorticos, better feet, better boxer, likes to go the body, likes to throw combinations, prefers to outbox his opponents, static high guard, very little body/head movement.
Was pretty green in the early fights but looked like a proper prospect in the last 2 fights.

Dorticos looks stronger, harder puncher but slower and less technical.

It's a very good fight between two prospects in the deepest division of modern boxing.

Here's these last 2 fights of Gassiev:









There are talks of Chakhiev facing Kucher, Drozd rematching Wlod and Lebedev defending his title against Kalenga.

@*Vysotsky*

Alas, Gassiev will face some journeyman tonight instead of Dorticos.


----------



## Danny

Lester1583 said:


> There are talks of Chakhiev facing Kucher, Drozd rematching Wlod and Lebedev defending his title against Kalenga.
> 
> @*Vysotsky*


Those are all fantastic fights along with Mchunu-Makabu, cruiserweight is really going off. We'll see how many of those happen though, but thankfully it's a division with far fewer politics than most others so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Berliner

So far I saw Gassiev against Bacurin and then his last two fights and he showed real improvements. Fast guy. Good combinations and good body shots. Also pretty heavy handed. I like that left hook.
Dorticos is a hard fight but Gassiev can win it. Hell I say Gassiev by stoppage.:deal


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> I've seen this fight mentioned before on some websites - just wasn't sure it's happening.
> 
> Gassiev flew under the radar for a couple of years but he's a capable young (although he looks 10 years older - it's a Caucasus' thing) fighter.
> He's trained by Abel Sanchez.
> Looks a bit fragile but he's faster than Dorticos, better feet, better boxer, likes to go the body, likes to throw combinations, prefers to outbox his opponents, static high guard, very little body/head movement.
> Was pretty green in the early fights but looked like a proper prospect in the last 2 fights.
> 
> Dorticos looks stronger, harder puncher but slower and less technical.
> 
> It's a very good fight between two prospects in the deepest division of modern boxing.
> 
> Here's these last 2 fights of Gassiev:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are talks of Chakhiev facing Kucher, Drozd rematching Wlod and Lebedev defending his title against Kalenga.
> 
> @*Vysotsky*
> 
> Alas, Gassiev will face some journeyman tonight instead of Dorticos.


Dorticos/Gassiev is a great fight to make prospects need to do something to earn title contention and they're both untested. Kucher/Chakhkiev would be excellent Rakhim always has a chance to overwhelm guys with his aggression and power but Kucher has a solid defense and is a much more complete fighter i'd expect him to take it. If these along with Makabu/Mchunu and Lebedev/Kalenga get made the new era will finally be underway.

What org does the EBU get you ranked in? Which titlist would that put Kucher/Chakhkiev in line for?


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> What org does the EBU get you ranked in? Which titlist would that put Kucher/Chakhkiev in line for?


I have no idea but I'me getting tired of Huck pretending Lebedev doesn't exist and YPH holding the belt hostage.

Oh well, wherever, wherever you are
Sledgehammer's gonna get you no matter how far
See the blood flow watching it shed up above my head
Sanya Usyk wants you for dead...


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Dorticos/Gassiev is a great fight


The fight most likely is on.

Glowacki - Seferi are fighting tomorrow in a WBO semi-eiliminator.

The winner will face Tony Bellew.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> The fight most likely is on.
> 
> Glowacki - Seferi are fighting tomorrow in a WBO semi-eiliminator.
> 
> The winner will face Tony Bellew.


I always see this Sefari fucker's name high in the ratings but have never seen him fight i assume he's a fraud. Glowacki appears like he could be a legit newcomer contender but hasn't really faced anyone too noteworthy yet. Doubtful it will happen in this fight but that clown Bellew would provide somewhat of a gauge, i'm interested to see if he can prove himself Masternak's superior.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> I always see this Sefari fucker's name high in the ratings but have never seen him fight i assume he's a fraud.


Same here.

He's the Albanian Tyson though - that's gotta count for something.

Luckily, Glow is a perfect mix of Pernell and Sanders - he got this.


----------



## adamcanavan

Seferi is bang average, Ok but nowhere near top level. Really suprised he hasnt been used to get prospects like Usyk or Kudryashov rankings


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Glowacki appears like he could be a legit newcomer contender but hasn't really faced anyone too noteworthy yet.


Glow beat Albanian Tyson convincingly but it wasn't an exciting fight judging by reports (I haven't watched it):


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Glow beat Albanian Tyson convincingly but it wasn't an exciting fight judging by reports (I haven't watched it):


Not bad looking at all. I like his right hand. He throws it a lot like Wlad's left: It's often hard to tell if it's gonna' be a jab, a cross, or a hook.

- but he appears a little "tight," if you know what I mean. If he's going to keep using the Philly shell, he'd better loosen up as he starts fighting better / faster opponents.


----------



## LeapingHook

It's a good division, there aren't many "big names" but it's got quite some depth to it.


----------



## Berliner

You guys need to see some of Glowackis earlier fights. He showed big improvement against Seferi. Boxed well and composed. In the past he used to force his work making him look a bit sloppy and raw. Yesterday he lokked much better.
Glowacki-Bellew is a good fight. I think that Glowacki win this fight by stoppage or points. All I give Bellew is a "punchers" chance.


----------



## Lester1583

Makabu - Mchunu is on.

June 13, Kinshasa, Congo.

The winner will become a mandatory for Drozd.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Makabu - Mchunu is on.
> 
> June 13, Kinshasa, Congo.
> 
> The winner will become a mandatory for Drozd.


OMG - This is too good to believe. :hammerarty

- But in Kinshasa? I hope some major network actually broadcasts this card.


----------



## Cableaddict

--------


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Makabu - Mchunu is on.
> 
> June 13, Kinshasa, Congo.
> 
> The winner will become a mandatory for Drozd.


Yes!

And the WBA has ordered Lebedev-Kalenga!


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Makabu - Mchunu is on.
> 
> June 13, Kinshasa, Congo.
> 
> The winner will become a mandatory for Drozd.





Flea Man said:


> Yes!
> 
> And the WBA has ordered Lebedev-Kalenga!


Wow great news. Lebedev is the most winnable title fight even though Hernandez is a bit chinny.
I think Lebev's punches are too short for Kalenga and he's too experienced and calm and especially the southpaw thing could trouble Kalenga but this can't be a boring fight and Kalenga certainly has a chance at least.

makabu -Mchunu is interesting I think makabu wins at the moment I think he has the style and the power to beat Mchunu allthough Mchunu is the best counterpuncher at CW.
And yes I really hope there will actually be a way to watch the fight and hopefully live it would be a shame if all we saw from the fight was the result and short clips and some photos a la Malik Scott vs Leapai I mean it's a better fight than that but it was strange not seeing a fight that big televised nowadays


----------



## Flea Man

If I was managing Usyk I'd get him out at 210-215lbs against the likes of Gaverne, Towers, Page, McDermott, Skelton, Sprott, Zavorotyni, Pala, Airich and bog standard heavyweights once a month or something.

He needs to be more active I think while he gears up for the top boys at cruiserweight.


----------



## Cableaddict

Flea Man said:


> If I was managing Usyk I'd get him out at 210-215lbs against the likes of Gaverne, Towers, Page, McDermott, Skelton, Sprott, Zavorotyni, Pala, Airich and bog standard heavyweights once a month or something.
> 
> He needs to be more active I think while he gears up for the top boys at cruiserweight.


That's a really good idea. It gets him valuable HW exposure, before actually stepping up, and would also get him more used to big punchers, which will be invaluable if he still has to face cruisers like Makabu, Drodz, Dorticos & Kalenga. Those boys can really punch.

I also wonder if Usyk can really stay in the CW division much longer. He's been just BARELY making weight. Despite only having 6 pro bouts, the guy is already 28 years old, and that's right about the age that most male athletes start putting on a little natural weight. If he has to severely drain at this point to make CW, then he'll likely be less able to take those huge punches from the likes of Dorticos.

Maybe K2 should scrap their original plans, and just take him to HW now. Lord knows, the division could sure use him.


----------



## Cableaddict

PivotPunch said:


> Wow great news. Lebedev is the most winnable title fight even though Hernandez is a bit chinny.
> I think Lebev's punches are too short for Kalenga and he's too experienced and calm and especially the southpaw thing could trouble Kalenga but this can't be a boring fight and* Kalenga certainly has a chance at least.*
> 
> *makabu -Mchunu is interesting I think makabu wins at the moment I think he has the style and the power to beat Mchunu allthough Mchunu is the best counterpuncher at CW.*
> And yes I really hope there will actually be a way to watch the fight and hopefully live it would be a shame if all we saw from the fight was the result and short clips and some photos a la Malik Scott vs Leapai I mean it's a better fight than that but it was strange not seeing a fight that big televised nowadays


Kalenga is a bit sloppy, and he sometimes leans in too far, but I think his speed & athleticism will give him the edge over Lebedev. - Unless Lebedev can lure him in, and beat him up on the inside. Kalenga is really good at changing angles & varying his timing, and I don't think Lebedev has the speed & reflexes to deal with that. But again, if Lebedev can find a way to make it an inside fight, they he probably takes it, especially since Kalenga has been seen to sometimes freeze on the inside for brief moments.

It's a fascinating matchup.

---------------

I think Mchunu beats Makabu easily. Makabu may be the King Kong of cruisers, but he's kind of slow. I see Mchunu as the absolute worst matchup for him, stylistically. I expect a Rigo / Lara type victory. Possibly not fan-friendly, but a complete domination.

Well, I hope so. I really like that little guy. :smile


----------



## Flea Man

Cableaddict said:


> That's a really good idea. It gets him valuable HW exposure, before actually stepping up, and would also get him more used to big punchers, which will be invaluable if he still has to face cruisers like Makabu, Drodz, Dorticos & Kalenga. Those boys can really punch.
> 
> I also wonder if Usyk can really stay in the CW division much longer. He's been just BARELY making weight. Despite only having 6 pro bouts, the guy is already 28 years old, and that's right about the age that most male athletes start putting on a little natural weight. If he has to severely drain at this point to make CW, then he'll likely be less able to take those huge punches from the likes of Dorticos.
> 
> Maybe K2 should scrap their original plans, and just take him to HW now. Lord knows, the division could sure use him.


Good post. I tend to agree.


----------



## Flea Man

Of course, Usyk faced off with Majidov in the WSB and took his shots.


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> Kalenga is a bit sloppy, and he sometimes leans in too far, but I think his speed & athleticism will give him the edge over Lebedev. - Unless Lebedev can lure him in, and beat him up on the inside. Kalenga is really good at changing angles & varying his timing, and I don't think Lebedev has the speed & reflexes to deal with that. But again, if Lebedev can find a way to make it an inside fight, they he probably takes it, especially since Kalenga has been seen to sometimes freeze on the inside for brief moments.
> 
> It's a fascinating matchup.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> I think Mchunu beats Makabu easily. Makabu may be the King Kong of cruisers, but he's kind of slow. I see Mchunu as the absolute worst matchup for him, stylistically. I expect a Rigo / Lara type victory. Possibly not fan-friendly, but a complete domination.
> 
> Well, I hope so. I really like that little guy. :smile


I don't think Lebedev should make it an inside fight Kalenga throws wild punches and as you said reaches for punches Lebedev can counter him on the outsideespecially being a southpaw. I think an inside fight favours Kalenga


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> And the WBA has ordered Lebedev-Kalenga!





Lester1583 said:


> preliminary talks.


April 10th.

Main event:
Lebedev - Daniel Baff or Masternak in a voluntary defense before Kalenga.

Undercard:
Kudryashov - Palacios
Chakhiev - Brudov (a warm-up before Kucher most likely)
Eduard Trojanovsky - Aik Shakhnazaryan
Charr - TBA

Lebedev wants a unification with Huck - Huck wants a large sum of money.

@Vysotsky


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> *If I was managing Usyk I'd get him out at 210-215lbs *against the likes of Gaverne, Towers, Page, McDermott, Skelton, Sprott, Zavorotyni, Pala, Airich and bog standard heavyweights once a month or something.
> 
> He needs to be more active I think while he gears up for the top boys at cruiserweight.





Cableaddict said:


> I also wonder if Usyk can really stay in the CW division much longer. He's been just BARELY making weight. Despite only having 6 pro bouts, the guy is already 28 years old, and that's right about the age that most male athletes start putting on a little natural weight. If he has to severely drain at this point to make CW, then he'll likely be less able to take those huge punches from the likes of Dorticos*. *


The most Usyk ever weighed when he was fighting at HW is WSB was 209 and his stomach was a little soft looking. I don't think he's struggling to make it.



Lester1583 said:


> April 10th.
> 
> Main event:
> Lebedev - Daniel Baff or Masternak in a voluntary defense before Kalenga.
> 
> Undercard:
> Kudryashov - Palacios
> Chakhiev - Brudov (a warm-up before Kucher most likely)
> Eduard Trojanovsky - Aik Shakhnazaryan
> Charr - TBA
> 
> Lebedev wants a unification with Huck - Huck wants a large sum of money.
> 
> @*Vysotsky*


Palacios that's awesome he's breaking into world level now, if Dima disposes of him with ease i'd be very impressed. Masternak or Baff pretty big disparity in quality between those two hope it's Mateusz. Troyanovsky/Aik is a decent enough fight too.

CW slowed down in the second half of '14 but this year looks like it's going to be stellar in general plus we have the exciting dynamic of this deep crop of quality contenders who are getting their opportunity to overthrow the old guard.

What's going on with that dick suck YPH? He got yet another injury and withdrew from the Afolabi mandatory and was supposed to get surgery over a month ago but i haven't heard anything new about it getting rescheduled. This fuck is the CW version of Herpes.


----------



## Cableaddict

[QUOTE=Vysotsky;1803537]The most Usyk ever weighed when he was fighting at HW is WSB was 209 and his stomach was a little soft looking. I don't think he's struggling to make it. [/QUOTE]

I'm only asking the question.
But consider:

Usyk fought in the 2008 Bejing Olympics as a HW, right at 200 lbs,

The WSB was in 2012. He's now 28, & undoubtedly putting on weight.

As a Pro CW, the lightest Usyk has weighed is 198 3/4 lbs, and he MISSED the 200 lb limit in 4 of his 6 fights.


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> [QUOTE=Vysotsky;1803537]The most Usyk ever weighed when he was fighting at HW is WSB was 209 and his stomach was a little soft looking. I don't think he's struggling to make it. [/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm only asking the question.
> But consider:
> 
> Usyk fought in the 2008 Bejing Olympics as a HW, right at 200 lbs,
> 
> The WSB was in 2012. He's now 28, & undoubtedly putting on weight.
> 
> As a Pro CW, the lightest Usyk has weighed is 198 3/4 lbs, and he MISSED the 200 lb limit in 4 of his 6 fights.


Did he miss it or just made it a catchweight? Many pros in their early stages of their career just make all their fights catchweights so that they don't have to make weight when they fight every other month Beterbiev did the same and if you look on the records many pros nowadays weigh in a little bit above the limit for stay busy fights


----------



## Berliner

Lebedev-Masternak is decent enough. Baff on the otherhand would be truly awful.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> I'm only asking the question.
> But consider:
> 
> Usyk fought in the 2008 Bejing Olympics as a HW, right at 200 lbs,
> 
> The WSB was in 2012. He's now 28, & undoubtedly putting on weight.
> 
> As a Pro CW, the lightest Usyk has weighed is 198 3/4 lbs, and he MISSED the 200 lb limit in 4 of his 6 fights.


He was 206 once against Mendoza whose prior 4 fights were all at HW it was probably to accommodate his opponent. He was 200.5 and less in all his other pro fights you're reaching to say the least and in 2008 he won the Euro's at LHW he had just moved up at the Olympics.



PivotPunch said:


> Did he miss it or just made it a catchweight? Many pros in their early stages of their career just make all their fights catchweights so that they don't have to make weight when they fight every other month Beterbiev did the same and if you look on the records many pros nowadays weigh in a little bit above the limit for stay busy fights


This.

Especially at CW where many of the journeymen/gatekeepers float between CW/HW, Mendoza and Venter being examples.


----------



## Flea Man

Lebedev vs. Masternak would be great.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Lebedev vs. Masternak would be great.


Somewhat interesting too since Mateusz just fought Kalenga, in a 5x5 foot ring no less. If Lebedev stopped him it would be a bit of a statement going into the fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Masternak or Baff pretty big disparity in quality between those two hope it's Mateusz.


Alas, it's going to be Baff most likely.
And then Kalenga.
Kalenga wants big money too.
That Wolodya-Sasha fight gave plenty of fighters wrong impression about boxing events in Russia and their own worth.

Drozd-Wlod 2 will probably happen in the late spring.
I'm not very interested in this fight - but Wlod's got a rematch clause.

YPH's been doing a Guillermo Jones impression for a couple of years now.

Huck - Mirko Larghetti trilogy has to happen - there's obviously no one around to challenge Huck - according to Huck's latest actions anyway.

Usyk's trainer said Sanya will be ready for a title fight this year - Usyk's been pretty chill about the whole thing - he's ready to take on anybody but it's not up to him to decide - if a title fight happens tomorrow - great; if it happens later - no probs.


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Alas, it's going to be Baff most likely.
> And then Kalenga.
> Kalenga wants big money too.
> That Wolodya-Sasha fight gave plenty of fighters wrong impression about boxing events in Russia and their own worth.
> 
> Drozd-Wlod 2 will probably happen in the late spring.
> I'm not very interested in this fight - but Wlod's got a rematch clause.
> 
> YPH's been doing a Guillermo Jones impression for a couple of years now.
> 
> Huck - Mirko Larghetti trilogy has to happen - there's obviously no one around to challenge Huck - according to Huck's latest actions anyway.
> 
> Usyk's trainer said Sanya will be ready for a title fight this year - Usyk's been pretty chill about the whole thing - he's ready to take on anybody but it's not up to him to decide - if a title fight happens tomorrow - great; if it happens later - no probs.


What's with all the Huck talk lately I thought he already decided not to extend his contract with Sauerland which ends after his next fight and is going to the US (quite possibly at HW since he wanted to do that for a long time and there's no big market for CWs in the US)


----------



## Berliner

The WBO did order a fight between Bellew-Glowacki for the mandatory spot to face Huck. Huck said that he would like to face the winner of that fight.
All just a question if Bellew takes on Glowacki. Or if he looks for an easier fight hoping to get a voluntary shot. Wich I cant see happening because all the belt holders are busy.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Alas, it's going to be Baff most likely.
> And then Kalenga.
> *Kalenga wants big money too*.
> That Wolodya-Sasha fight gave plenty of fighters wrong impression about boxing events in Russia and their own worth.
> 
> Drozd-Wlod 2 will probably happen in the late spring.
> I'm not very interested in this fight - but Wlod's got a rematch clause.
> 
> YPH's been doing a Guillermo Jones impression for a couple of years now.
> 
> Huck - Mirko Larghetti trilogy has to happen - there's obviously no one around to challenge Huck - according to Huck's latest actions anyway.
> 
> Usyk's trainer said Sanya will be ready for a title fight this year - Usyk's been pretty chill about the whole thing - he's ready to take on anybody but it's not up to him to decide - if a title fight happens tomorrow - great; if it happens later - no probs.


lol This moron realize he's a mandatory and has no bargaining position?


----------



## Lester1583

http://vk.com/video_ext.php?oid=-71668445&id=171696788&hash=a2a56dd37cb4ff23


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> lol This moron realize he's a mandatory and has no bargaining position?


Spoke to Gary Hyde yesterday, money isn't the issue. They don't want to fight Lebedev in Russia though, so looking likely it will go to purse bids.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Spoke to Gary Hyde yesterday, money isn't the issue. They don't want to fight Lebedev in Russia though, so looking likely it will go to purse bids.


Well does Kalenga's promoter really have the money to compete with Ryabinskiy the real estate mogul? Unless he owns a diamond mine in Africa or some shit good luck with that.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Spoke to Gary Hyde yesterday, money isn't the issue. They don't want to fight Lebedev in Russia though, so looking likely it will go to purse bids.


Yup, I've heard that too - the purse bid and Russia thing.

Honestly, I don't care who pays who, where, how much - just make the damn fight happen as quickly as possible!

Palacios has confirmed that he will face Kudryashov next.

On a side note, Makabu's, Jomthong's, Iwasa's, Shuhei's, McJoe's last fights are impossible to find - and people wonder why there's no footage of Greb exist.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Well does Kalenga's promoter really have the money to compete with Ryabinskiy the real estate mogul? Unless he owns a diamond mine in Africa or some shit good luck with that.


Mike King, who used to own _The Oprah Winfrey Show_ and _Wheel of Fortune._

Multi-multi-multi billionaire.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Mike King, who used to own _The Oprah Winfrey Show_ and _Wheel of Fortune._
> 
> Multi-multi-multi billionaire.


So battle of the Billionaires? Sexy. This guy want to host it in the Congo, S.A. or Monaco?


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Yup, I've heard that too - the purse bid and Russia thing.
> 
> Honestly, I don't care who pays who, where, how much - just make the damn fight happen as quickly as possible!
> 
> *Palacios has confirmed that he will face Kudryashov next.*
> 
> On a side note, Makabu's, Jomthong's, Iwasa's, Shuhei's, McJoe's last fights are impossible to find - and people wonder why there's no footage of Greb exist.


Very good fight.

I'm still chasing the Jomthong fight.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> So battle of the Billionaires? Sexy. This guy want to host it in the Congo, S.A. or Monaco?


Los Angeles. Yeah, me neither :lol:


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Los Angeles. Yeah, me neither :lol:


Really? The Swan trains with Roach now at Wildcard.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Really? The Swan trains with Roach now at Wildcard.


Indeed. I'm guessing this guy being a media mogul means he's based in Los Angeles.


----------



## Flea Man

Here are his fighters

http://www.kingsportsworldwide.com/#!boxers/cu4g

And indeed, they're LA based

LOS ANGELES, CA

E-mail: [email protected]
Tel: 310-538-5333

Fax: 310-538-5714


----------



## knowimuch

How is Oleksandr "London Look" Usyk doing? Any news on him


----------



## PivotPunch

Vysotsky said:


> Well does Kalenga's promoter really have the money to compete with Ryabinskiy the real estate mogul? Unless he owns a diamond mine in Africa or some shit good luck with that.


It's a win- win for kalenga either his guy offers more money and they can host the event or Lebedev's promoter offers an insane amount of money and kalenga makes a fortune with the fight


----------



## One to watch

Well Id never heard of daniel baff until 5 minutes ago.

And looking at Boxrec (not the most accurate guide of quality I admit) i can see why.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Here are his fighters
> 
> http://www.kingsportsworldwide.com/#!boxers/cu4g
> 
> And indeed, they're LA based
> 
> LOS ANGELES, CA
> 
> E-mail: [email protected]
> Tel: 310-538-5333
> 
> Fax: 310-538-5714


Well if he wins it and it's in LA we might get to see it on a HBO undercard which would be cool. Shit have they had a CW fight on HBO since Jirov?


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Well if he wins it and it's in LA we might get to see it on a HBO undercard which would be cool. Shit have they had a CW fight on HBO since Jirov?


I don't think they have! And that was a 'Boxing After Dark' rather than PPV too...I'm writing about that now funnily enough!


----------



## adamcanavan

Flea Man said:


> Here are his fighters
> 
> http://www.kingsportsworldwide.com/#!boxers/cu4g
> 
> And indeed, they're LA based
> 
> LOS ANGELES, CA
> 
> E-mail: [email protected]
> Tel: 310-538-5333
> 
> Fax: 310-538-5714


I've been following Kingsports since they launched, they've been putting on solid cards. They signed a load of Gary Hyde & ex Hyde managed fighters early on & now have guys like Lawson & Commey too (good for Commey to get some real backing). it's odd how they've ended up with a mostly African roster though

They've only done shows at the Barker Hanger so far I think, which isn't big enough for these types of fights so it will be interesting to see how he does promoting a bigger card


----------



## adamcanavan

Kalenga and Lebedev face to face!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=839270852777643&id=100000842091538&ref=bookmark


----------



## Brownies

Didn't knew he spoke french... cool.

Edit : Kalenga


----------



## Mexi-Box

adamcanavan said:


> Kalenga and Lebedev face to face!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=839270852777643&id=100000842091538&ref=bookmark


Damn, Kalenga's arms are gigantic.


----------



## PivotPunch

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Kalenga's arms are gigantic.


I'm more surprised with how big Lebedev is. Both are short stocky CWs but when he was in the ring with other big CWs Lebedev never looked that big but from that angle you see how big he has to look in real life look at his upperbody he looks like a barrel his shoulders and chest are enormous and he has no neck I find he looks bigger than Kalenga


----------



## Berliner

I hope that Lebedev doesnt lose his next voluntary fight. So if you fight a guy like Baff ok. Fine enough when a war with Kalenga is next. In the past I thought that Lebedev would win but now I am not so sure.
Kalengas defence is better than people think. He can also box using his jab, slipp punches etc. At times he just seems to eager to get a big knock out. You can tell that often he tries to "force" a big stoppage win wich is never a good idea. But its something you can work on.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> The most Usyk


He's rated #3 now by WBO.


----------



## One to watch

Kalenga-lebedev would be a war.

I am a big fan of lebedev so id love to see him go to battle with kalenga.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> He's rated #3 now by WBO.


As cool as it is to see him rated that high there are two things i don't like.

1) Huck will never fight him. If Muamar beats Glowacki he'll vacate and move to HW or Glowacki and Usyk will fight for a vacant title (which would be a really good fight by itself but winning a vacant belt isn't as good in an abstract sense)

2) If all this WBC/WBA/IBF amalgamation takes place Usyk will hold a title that the WBO won't allow him to unify, he'll be the odd man out or he'll have to drop the title to peruse the rest of the best.

That said if YPH/Afolabi ever takes place sometime in the next century and Ola wins it will be easy to unify since they're both with K2.


----------



## Lester1583

Kalenga's song:







Flea Man said:


> I'm still chasing the Jomthong fight.


Thong's latest muay thai fight is already on youtube (he's keeping a busy schedule).
And still no sign of of the Kaneko fight.



Vysotsky said:


> Huck will never fight him.


I don't know what to think of Huck, to be honest.

On one hand, he's brave in the ring and he fought some respectable fighter.
On the other hand, he never showed desire to rematch Lebedev and he fought his share of useless competition.
Rumor has it, he demands huge money for fighting outside of Germany - but it's only a rumor.



Vysotsky said:


> Masternak or Baff pretty big disparity in quality between those two hope it's Mateusz.


Nothing is set yet for Lebedev.

It could be Baff, Masternak, Janik or Kalenga next.


----------



## adamcanavan

Lebedev vs Janik
http://www.boxingscene.com/denis-le...--87400?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Berliner

adamcanavan said:


> Lebedev vs Janik
> http://www.boxingscene.com/denis-le...--87400?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Easy KO win for Lebedev.


----------



## adamcanavan

Berliner said:


> Easy KO win for Lebedev.


Yup, very disappointed with this fight tbh. Especially when theres no reason the Kalenga fight couldn't happen. Lebedev-Kalenga is one of the fights I'm most looking forward to


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Palacios that's awesome he's breaking into world level now, if Dima disposes of him with ease i'd be very impressed. Masternak or Baff pretty big disparity in quality between those two hope it's Mateusz.


Haven't been announced officially yet but most likely it's going to be:

Lebedev - Lukasz Janik in a voluntary warm-up defense before Kalenga.









Kudryashov - Palacios on the undercard









On April 4th.

Rumor has it, Palacios has already suffered two nervous breakdowns since he found out that he's going to face Sledgehammer.

Drozd-Wlod rematch somewhere in may.
Droazd is already in training camp:











Vysotsky said:


> Glowacki Doubtful it will happen in this fight but that clown Bellew would provide somewhat of a gauge


Bellew has officially refused to face Glowacki in a final eliminator for Huck's title.

WBO has two choices now - make Glow a mandatory or put the next ranked fighter instead of Bellew.

The next ranked fighter is


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Bellew has officially refused to face Glowacki in a final eliminator for Huck's title.
> 
> WBO has two choices now - make Glow a mandatory or put the next ranked fighter instead of Bellew.
> 
> The next ranked fighter is


Hopefully this happens Usyk needs to step up he's dominating the guys he's fightign at the moment so eaisly that he doesn't learn much from it and Huck stylstically favours Usyk allthough Huck has improved, is more experienced and has probably the power advantage


----------



## Mexi-Box

@Lester1583, I think Lebedev made me a fan. I saw Dennis Lebedev/Guillermo Jones a while back. Probably one of the best fights I've ever seen.

I like watching fights like that where the smaller guy is doing everything just to keep the big guy at bay. Honestly, Jones looked like a fucking heavyweight in that fight. Umm... supposedly, he was caught using this diuretic-type drug, I think, that masks steroids. Maybe he used it to just make weight because, in my opinion, it looked like a heavyweight fighting a cruiserweight. :lol:


----------



## Berliner

Berliner said:


> The WBO did order a fight between Bellew-Glowacki for the mandatory spot to face Huck. Huck said that he would like to face the winner of that fight.
> *All just a question if Bellew takes on Glowacki.* Or if he looks for an easier fight hoping to get a voluntary shot. Wich I cant see happening because all the belt holders are busy.


Looks like Bellew wont face Glowacki. Right now it looks like a duck. Talks that he wants Huck and then turns down Glowacki. But maybe he has a voluntary shot.


----------



## PivotPunch

Mexi-Box said:


> @Lester1583, I think Lebedev made me a fan. I saw Dennis Lebedev/Guillermo Jones a while back. Probably one of the best fights I've ever seen.
> 
> I like watching fights like that where the smaller guy is doing everything just to keep the big guy at bay. Honestly, Jones looked like a fucking heavyweight in that fight. Umm... supposedly, he was caught using this diuretic-type drug, I think, that masks steroids. Maybe he used it to just make weight because, in my opinion, it looked like a heavyweight fighting a cruiserweight. :lol:


He was caught 2 times 1 day before the rematch he tested positive again for the same thing so Jones - Lebedev 2 never happened dman i was pissed I have never seen a fight being called off on such short notice I think even when the event started they were still waiting on the B samples and not sure if it might still happen


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> WBO has two choices now - make Glow a mandatory or put the next ranked fighter instead of Bellew.
> 
> The next ranked fighter is


I actually smiled and got a bit giddy.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> @Lester1583, I think Lebedev made me a fan. I saw Dennis Lebedev/Guillermo Jones a while back. Probably one of the best fights I've ever seen.
> I like watching fights like that where the smaller guy is doing everything just to keep the big guy at bay. Honestly, Jones looked like a fucking heavyweight in that fight. Umm... supposedly, he was caught using this diuretic-type drug, I think, that masks steroids. Maybe he used it to just make weight because, in my opinion, it looked like a heavyweight fighting a cruiserweight. :lol:


Guillermo I've always liked - a lazy fat toneyesque underachiever - great upper body/not so great lower body - could have been at least a 3 weight division champion instead of that shallow cruiserweight reign.

Lebedev, aside from his unconventional beauty, is easy to like - huge puncher, decent basic skillset, rarely in a dull fight, got heart.
Avoid the Toney fight - the rest - Alekseev, Enzo, Butler etc - are usually good old fashioned violence.
I was surprised with Lebedev's occasional backfoot fighting in that fight - never considered him a fighter who is capable of moving sideways/backwards for a long stretch.
Lebedev and his team probably underrated G.Jones, thought Lebedev's power would be enough to break down an old inactive veteran.
And nobody, of course, expected Lebedev's face to swell so early. 
Had Lebedev boxed more careful, used his movement and boxing skills more, he probably would have beaten G.Jones in a tough fight.
That's why the rematch was an intriguing one.
Still, Lebedev lost (un)fair and square - it was one of the most impressive displays of chin's prowess in recent years - those punches Guillermo took were simply brutal, enough to put down for the count almost anybody.
Lebedev is a top10/top15 hardest puncher in boxing today - he is one of the few fighters who made Huck wary of another fighter's power.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Bellew has officially refused to face Glowacki in a final eliminator for Huck's title.
> 
> WBO has two choices now - make Glow a mandatory or put the next ranked fighter instead of Bellew.


They went with the first choice.

Glowacki is now a Huck's mandatory.



Vysotsky said:


> Huck will never fight him





Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has it, he demands huge money for fighting outside of Germany - but it's only a rumor.


â‚¬ 7,5 million for a fight in Russia.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Lunny


----------



## Lunny

Chacal said:


> @Lunny


:rofl

I'm on board! CHOO CHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lester1583

Drozd benching:









Kudryashov deadlifting:
http://vk.com/video_ext.php?oid=-71668445&id=171696739&hash=cf6df30e5182b0fa

Kovalev, on the hand, rarely ever touches weights - his best bench is around 175-185 pounds.


----------



## Vysotsky

Don't want to sound like one of those people but Dima's form isn't the best his chest is too low and as a result his back not flat enough. He should bend his legs a little more to lower his ass so his chest is more upright.

Now here is Casa Batilo for everyones viewing pleasure


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Don't want to sound like one of those people but Dima's form isn't the best his chest is too low and as a result his back not flat enough. He should bend his legs a little more to lower his ass so his chest is more upright.


True.

Lebedev talks (through the translator) Kalenga, the Huck rematch, Toney, regretting KO'ing Jones so brutally, future plans:


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Great job by Rahim in that interview.

I can't wait for Lebedev - Kalenga. 

IMO, Kalenga's speed & defensive movement will be too much for Lebedev, but it's a great clash of styles.

-------


Say, WTF has happened to Guillermo Jones? Has he retired? Moving to HW?


----------



## adamcanavan

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Great job by Rahim in that interview.
> 
> I can't wait for Lebedev - Kalenga.
> 
> IMO, Kalenga's speed & defensive movement will be too much for Lebedev, but it's a great clash of styles.
> 
> -------
> 
> Say, WTF has happened to Guillermo Jones? Has he retired? Moving to HW?


Banned again, don't think anybody would touch him with a barge pole when he gets back


----------



## Lester1583

Dorticos - Gassiev has been postponed again due to Dorticos having law troubles and not having enough time to prepare, according to Gassiev's promoter.

Gassiev's team still wants the fight, as the win over KO Doctor would catapult them straight to the top of the division and they don't want to miss this opportunity.

Tentative date - somewhere in April.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Dorticos - Gassiev has been postponed again due to Dorticos having law troubles and not having enough time to prepare, according to Gassiev's promoter.
> 
> Gassiev's team still wants the fight, as the win over KO Doctor would catapult them straight to the top of the division and they don't want to miss this opportunity.
> 
> Tentative date - somewhere in April.


I know nothing about Gassiev.

Is he any threat at all to the great Dorticos?


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> I know nothing about Gassiev.
> Is he any threat at all to the great Dorticos?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...s-***&p=1777750&highlight=gassiev#post1777750


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...s-***&p=1777750&highlight=gassiev#post1777750


Thanks, Lester.

Yeah, not a bad looking prospect at all. Gassiev leans forward a little more than I'd like to see, but such fast hands. - Like what Andy Ruiz would be if Ruiz could dump about 60 lbs. :smile And that beautiful right cross - he gets SO much twist behind it. Just lovely.

I really like how Gassiev changes up his speed & rhythm, too. He's hard to time. Just watching him with "the eyes of an opponent" wears me out.


----------



## Lester1583

According to Lebedev's promoter,

Lebedev - Kalenga will happen on April 10, in Moscow.

Undercard: Kudryashov-Palacios, Chakhkiev-Brudov, Trojanovsky-Shakhnazaryan, Charr and some other fighters.

@Vysotsky


----------



## adamcanavan

Lester1583 said:


> According to Lebedev's promoter,
> 
> Lebedev - Kalenga will happen on April 10, in Moscow.
> 
> Undercard: Kudryashov-Palacios, Chakhkiev-Brudov, Trojanovsky-Shakhnazaryan, Charr and some other fighters.
> 
> @Vysotsky


:ibutt


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> According to Lebedev's promoter,
> 
> Lebedev - Kalenga will happen on April 10, in Moscow.
> 
> Undercard: Kudryashov-Palacios, Chakhkiev-Brudov, Trojanovsky-Shakhnazaryan, Charr and some other fighters.
> 
> @Vysotsky


Amazing!

Is Usyk gonna' be on the Wlad-Jennings undercard or wot?


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Is Usyk gonna' be on the Wlad-Jennings undercard or wot?


Rumor has it, Usyk's next fight is gonna take place in Kiev again.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> According to Lebedev's promoter,
> 
> Lebedev - Kalenga will happen on April 10, in Moscow.
> 
> Undercard: Kudryashov-Palacios, Chakhkiev-Brudov, Trojanovsky-Shakhnazaryan, Charr and some other fighters.
> 
> @*Vysotsky*


That's a very good card. You think the Janik talk was a ploy by Ryabinskiy so Kalenga's camp would see they're prepared to move on to another opponent if need be so they would drop whatever unreasonable demands they were floating during negotiations in spite of being a challenger and not having any leverage?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> According to Lebedev's promoter,
> 
> Lebedev - Kalenga will happen on April 10, in Moscow.
> 
> Undercard: Kudryashov-Palacios, Chakhkiev-Brudov, Trojanovsky-Shakhnazaryan, Charr and some other fighters.
> 
> @Vysotsky


I'm a fan of Lebedev now. I want to see that fight!


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> That's a very good card. You think the Janik talk was a ploy by Ryabinskiy so Kalenga's camp would see they're prepared to move on to another opponent if need be so they would drop whatever unreasonable demands they were floating during negotiations in spite of being a challenger and not having any leverage?


Nah, I don't think so - they were genuinely not sure about Kalenga's team's intentions - so instead of waiting for Kalenga their plan was to stay busy - they knew Kalenga was a mandatory defense and have been saying that the fight is going to happen all along.

Kalenga's main demand was to stage the fight outside of Russia, in L.A on their terms- which I'd say was unreasonable - Kalenga is not a marquee fighter, both are totally unknown in US - why go somewhere else, when Lebedev can draw a good crowd in Russia and Ryabinsky can pay good money.


----------



## Lester1583

Kalenga's flow is as smooth as his offense in the ring:


----------



## Leftsmash

Lester1583 said:


> True.
> 
> Lebedev talks (through the translator) Kalenga, the Huck rematch, Toney, regretting KO'ing Jones so brutally, future plans:


Good interview, I've never actually watched a decent interview of his considering there aren't much but his stock just went up with me.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaanyaaaaaaaaaaaaa





Flea Man said:


> Is Usyk gonna' be on the Wlad-Jennings undercard or wot?


Usyk will face Andrey Knyazev on April 18 in Kiev.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


>


It's like his abs are drawn on


----------



## Lester1583

Soldier_of_Fortune said:


> I would fancy El Felino chances against Usyk.





Flea Man said:


> No.


Usyk is exactly the kind of fighter G.Jones would struggle against - a fleet-footed outboxer.
Add in Guillermo's age and decline and the only thing that stops from favouring Usyk is Sanya's inexperience - he's never been past 10 rounds so far, never faced even a contender so far.

Guillermo is not that hard too look good against in the early rounds - if you're moving from him - much harder to look good in the later rounds.

He's got that above-welter Duran/above SM Toney/LF Thompson in him at cruiser - cement boots but very dangerous from the waist up - more attack-minded and hittable than them but just as durable (more durable than Duran probably), very good varied offense-got all the punches in the book, not explosive but pretty good power, inside fighting, got that natural totally relaxed style that can't be tought (you know the one when it looks like he can go rounds in his sleep anywhere anytime), big heart/impossible to discourage and active to boot.

Guillermo was much rawer and stiffer at light middle - but had legs, was more versaitle and had that tall dangerous puncher aura around him.

I'm actually surprised that he's not one of your favourite fighters @Powerpuncher - an underrated classic naturally talented lazy mind-boggling weight-jumping underachiever who has a case for being almost undefeated/who could have been a multiple weight champion.
Probably cuz Jones has flown under the radar for so many years, fighting in one of the less glamorous divisions.
Or maybe you're Johnny Nelson - what I've always suspected.

@Bill Jincock probably doesn't rate him cuz of that Peru-Panama rivalry and Felino being too durable and aggressive for his taste.


----------



## dyna

How did David Noel ever KO Guillermo?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> How did David Noel ever KO Guillermo?





> G.Jones: â€œI fight in Venezuela, something happened for me like that. I go fight with some guy David Noel. And he hit me and knock me out in the first round (actually second round). I was #1 ranked in the world. So then I was crying because I canâ€™t believe it. Some guy who is bullshit. He gave me a lucky punch. And itâ€™s finished. So I begged the rematch. They gave me the rematch. In one month I won. I knock him out in the first round [laughs].â€


----------



## Powerpuncher

Lester1583 said:


> I'm actually surprised that he's not one of your favourite fighters @*Powerpuncher* - an underrated classic naturally talented lazy mind-boggling weight-jumping underachiever who has a case for being almost undefeated/who could have been a multiple weight champion.
> Probably cuz Jones has flown under the radar for so many years, fighting in one of the less glamorous divisions.
> Or maybe you're Johnny Nelson - what I've always suspected.
> 
> @*Bill Jincock* probably doesn't rate him cuz of that Peru-Panama rivalry and Felino being too durable and aggressive for his taste.


I'd never have the bravery to pull of Johnny's shorts. I had it fairly clearly to Jones at the time time but I couldn't bring myself to watch this brutality more than once.






I remember him calling out Tyson and RJJ sometime before or after that :lol:

Guillermo's success is a combination of sound fundamentals but largely down to the quality of the division in general.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> .


Still can't belief Guillermo got even dropped. :bart
The contrast between a lucky punch and taking everything Lebedev has to offer without being stunned once is just too sharp.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> The contrast between a lucky punch and taking everything Lebedev has to offer without being stunned once is just too sharp.


The contrast between the younger Guillermo and the cruiser one is stark too.

Probably was akin to Pac's early weight-drained losses.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Cableaddict

You know, if Kalenga can get a fan-friendly KO vs Lebedev, which I think is highly probable, it could be the start of boxing finally becoming big in Africa. Kalenga is technically French now, but he's from the Congo.

Boxing is an almost unheard-of sport in Africa, and that's a huge potential market just waiting. Additionally, most African countries have pockets of incredible poverty, so there is a huge potential for new boxing stars to come out of all that desperation.


----------



## Lester1583

Bill Jincock said:


> He wasn't at his peak yet, still a developing boxer-puncher He learned from the fight and looked technically improved and more relaxed mentally.





Lester1583 said:


> Guillermo was much rawer and stiffer at light middle - but had legs, was more versaitle and had that tall dangerous puncher aura around him.


Clearly the lack of experience, as only 3 months later Guillermo improved notably in the rematch - looking much closer to his cruiserweight reincarnation - although still not as relaxed/sloppy with his punches and not as flexible with his upperbody/more reliant on a basic high guard defense.

What interesting is that Guillermo had a very good jab at light middle and he abandoned it almost completely as he moved up in weight - his whole offense changed significantly from the early years.

Would be interesting to see him at super middle (the Jaffa Ballogou fight is on tape) to track his progress.

Some of his moves at cruiser looked almost Benitez/Pedroza/Pryor-like - that patented lean forward/weight on your front foot enirely/lead right hand maneuver or some very awkward looking inverted combinations - only done at a lower level with an elegance of a legless hippopotamus.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Would be interesting to see him at super middle (the Jaffa Ballogou fight is on tape) to track his progress.


I'll get it.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


Amazing!!!


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> I'll get it.


GGG will get to you first for being a lazy good boy.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> GGG will get to you first for being a lazy good boy.


:lol: Well you'll be happy to know the remaining three parts will coincide with the Monroe fight :good


----------



## Lester1583

Drozd will face Wlod on May 22, in Moscow.

Povetkin-Perez most likely on the card too.



Lester1583 said:


> Droazd is already in training camp:


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Drozd will face Wlod on May 22, in Moscow.
> 
> Povetkin-Perez most likely on the card too.


Why is are Drozd and Wlod having an immediate rematch? Drozd won clearly


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> Why is are Drozd and Wlod having an immediate rematch? Drozd won clearly


Rematch clause.


----------



## Lester1583

Even if we're just dancing in the dark:


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Dorticos - Gassiev has been postponed again due to Dorticos having law troubles and not having enough time to prepare, according to Gassiev's promoter.
> Gassiev's team still wants the fight, as the win over KO Doctor would catapult them straight to the top of the division and they don't want to miss this opportunity.


It's off.

Gassiev will face Felix Cora Jr on April 17.

Dorticos' team stopped responding to Gassiev's representatives calls, according to Gassiev's team.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> It's off.
> 
> Gassiev will face Felix Cora Jr on April 17.
> 
> Dorticos' team stopped responding to Gassiev's representatives calls, according to Gassiev's team.


According to Sauerland and Boxrec young prospect Nielsen is going to fight Cora Junior... Second May. So if he really fights Nielsen early May I doubt he can fight Gassiev in April...


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> According to Sauerland and Boxrec young prospect Nielsen is going to fight Cora Junior... Second May. So if he really fights Nielsen early May I doubt he can fight Gassiev in April...


Yes, I've seen that info too.
We'll find out what happens next pretty soon anyway.
Was really looking forward to Gassiev-Dorticos.
Not much interest in Gassiev-Cora jr for me.


----------



## Flea Man

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/3/20/8262489/whos-the-best-vol-4-the-cruiserweights

I'm fighting a battle in the comment section!


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Yes, I've seen that info too.
> We'll find out what happens next pretty soon anyway.
> Was really looking forward to Gassiev-Dorticos.
> Not much interest in Gassiev-Cora jr for me.


I think that Gassiev is really good. Explosive, power body punching. Also a tight guard. I think he would have beaten Dorticos but if you cant get him a guy of the level of Cora junior if fine enough for a young prospect. Still would be a step up from his recent opponents I think. Altough I am pretty sure that he gets a knock out over Cora.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> I'm fighting a battle in the comment section!


Any article that sites boxrec's ratings automatically gets 5 tliang stars from me.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Any article that sites boxrec's ratings automatically gets 5 tliang stars from me.


:lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Huck-Glowacki deal reached, June 12th date eyed, the fight planned in the United States.

@Vysotsky, who woulda thought it's gonna be Glow that will dethrone Huck.

Oh well, he had a good run, I guess, it's a pity Glow will himiliate him in front of the whole world but then again Usyk-Glow is the fight people've been wanting to see for years, so Huck has to go.

Poor guy, I feel bad for him already - one minute you're a respected paper champ and the next minute you're just an homeless drunk on lonely streets of the US begging for money, trying desperately to buy yourself a ticket back home.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Huck-Glowacki deal reached, June 12th date eyed, the fight planned in the United States.
> 
> @Vysotsky, who woulda thought it's gonna be Glow that will dethrone Huck.
> 
> Oh well, he had a good run, I guess, it's a pity Glow will himiliate him in front of the whole world but then again Usyk-Glow is the fight people've been wanting to see for years, so Huck has to go.
> 
> Poor guy, I feel bad for him already - one minute you're a respected paper champ and the next minute you're just an homeless drunk on lonely the streets of US begging for money, trying desperately to buy yourself a ticket back home.


Damn, here I thought Huck/Jones Jr. was seriously going to happen.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Huck-Glowacki deal reached, June 12th date eyed, the fight planned in the United States.
> 
> @*Vysotsky*, who woulda thought it's gonna be Glow that will dethrone Huck.
> 
> Oh well, he had a good run, I guess, it's a pity Glow will himiliate him in front of the whole world but then again Usyk-Glow is the fight people've been wanting to see for years, so Huck has to go.
> 
> Poor guy, I feel bad for him already* - one minute you're a respected paper champ *and the next minute you're just an homeless drunk on lonely the streets of US begging for money, trying desperately to buy yourself a ticket back home.


- respected by whom? :lol:

I don't care WHO exposes / humiliates Huck, as long as it happens soon. That over-protected, over-hyped caveman is bad for the sport.


----------



## Flea Man

Cableaddict said:


> - respected by whom? :lol:
> 
> I don't care WHO exposes / humiliates Huck, as long as it happens soon. That over-protected, over-hyped caveman is bad for the sport.


You piece of shit.


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Eat me, you old fart.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> It's off.
> 
> Gassiev will face Felix Cora Jr on April 17.
> 
> Dorticos' team stopped responding to Gassiev's representatives calls, according to Gassiev's team.


Dorticos is the same bozo who was crying about not being able to get meaningful fights (fighting in the CW division out of the US i wonder why) and now this is what the 3rd or 4th time he's backed out of this?



Lester1583 said:


> Huck-Glowacki deal reached, June 12th date eyed, the fight planned in the United States.
> 
> @*Vysotsky*, who woulda thought it's gonna be Glow that will dethrone Huck.
> 
> Oh well, he had a good run, I guess, it's a pity Glow will himiliate him in front of the whole world but then again Usyk-Glow is the fight people've been wanting to see for years, so Huck has to go.
> 
> Poor guy, I feel bad for him already - one minute you're a respected paper champ and the next minute you're just an homeless drunk on lonely the streets of US begging for money, trying desperately to buy yourself a ticket back home.


Beautiful news. This will definitely show where Glowacki's ceiling is, hopefully for the Polish fans sake he can break through unlike Mateusz. Glowacki has some boxing skills, though awkward, but i fully expect it to devolve into a brawl. He isn't winning a decision anyways.

K2 needs to start stepping it up with Usyk already if he isn't fighting for a #1 or 2 spot in some org or an eliminator by the end of the year i'll be immensely disappointed.


----------



## Vysotsky

edit - double post.

Dance with your lady to this you savages.


----------



## Vysotsky

You didn't mention it was being held in the US. Last year Huck was talking about getting on HBO i wonder if he's going the Haymon route now? Hope they hold it in Chicago or NJ so we can see a Polish crowd.


----------



## Flea Man

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Eat me, you old fart.


I'm probably younger than you! Shitehawk!


----------



## Lester1583

When the man speaks, everybody listens - Tony Bellew on Lebedev:



> "I rate Lebedev as the weakest champion but even so he's still a very good fighter. All the champions are good in this division, I just see Lebedev as the most 1 dimensional of them all.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> When the man speaks, everybody listens - Tony Bellew on Lebedev:


Fucks sake.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## dyna

Cableaddict said:


> - respected by whom? :lol:
> I don't care WHO exposes / humiliates Huck, as long as it happens soon. That over-protected, over-hyped caveman is bad for the sport.


Why do you hate Huck so much?

Also how do you even fucking "expose" anything about Huck anymore we've already seen everything from him in the ring.
We know he's inconsistent, and a caveman but he's also been a good very tough cruiserweight for a very long time now.
Also bar Haye, there never was an over-hyped cruiserweight, they don't exist.

Has he ever been down?


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> Why do you hate Huck so much?
> 
> Also how do you even fucking "expose" anything about Huck anymore we've already seen everything from him in the ring.
> We know he's inconsistent, and a caveman but he's also been a good very tough cruiserweight for a very long time now.
> Also bar Haye, there never was an over-hyped cruiserweight, they don't exist.
> 
> Has he ever been down?


Great post.


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> Why do you hate Huck so much?
> 
> Also how do you even fucking "expose" anything about Huck anymore we've already seen everything from him in the ring.
> We know he's inconsistent, and a caveman but he's also been a good very tough cruiserweight for a very long time now.
> Also bar Haye, there never was an over-hyped cruiserweight, they don't exist.
> 
> Has he ever been down?


Huck clearly lost to Cunningham, Lebedev and Arslan. The only decent wins he has are Tokarev, Ramirez, and Afolabi with the Ola fights hardly being decisive. His run has been pretty shit overall especially considering what it could look like and its clear that it's because of his own preference. He's tough and wouldn't be an easy fight for most guys but overall he's pretty overrated

Among the Champions i would favor Lebedev /Drozd over him and i think Usyk, Kudryashov, Makabu all beat him right now.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> *Huck clearly lost to Cunningham, Lebedev and Arslan. The only decent wins he has are Tokarev, Ramirez, and Afolabi with the Ola fights hardly being decisive. His run has been pretty shit overall especially considering what it could look like and its clear that it's because of his own preference. *He's tough and wouldn't be an easy fight for most guys but overall he's pretty overrated .


Exactly so.

Given the incredible talent currently in the CW division, the idea of Huck at the top is infuriating at best.



Vysotsky said:


> Among the Champions i would favor Lebedev /Drozd over him and i think Usyk, Kudryashov, Makabu all beat him right now.


I'd also put Mchunu on that list, and maybe even Dorticos & Kalenga.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Huck clearly lost to Cunningham, Lebedev and Arslan. The only decent wins he has are Tokarev, Ramirez, and Afolabi with the Ola fights hardly being decisive. His run has been pretty shit overall especially considering what it could look like and its clear that it's because of his own preference. He's tough and wouldn't be an easy fight for most guys but overall he's pretty overrated
> 
> Among the Champions i would favor Lebedev /Drozd over him and i think Usyk, Kudryashov, Makabu all beat him right now.


And how many decent wins Lebedev has on his resume? He has that fight against Huck and THATS it. Nothing more. 
And Huck is overrated? Who is overrating him? I havent seen anybody who rates him highly. I for one dont think he is the best cruiserweight. More top 5. I doubt there are any cruiserweights who are overrated.


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> Huck clearly lost to Cunningham, Lebedev and Arslan. The only decent wins he has are Tokarev, Ramirez, and Afolabi with the Ola fights hardly being decisive. His run has been pretty shit overall especially considering what it could look like and its clear that it's because of his own preference. He's tough and wouldn't be an easy fight for most guys but overall he's pretty overrated
> 
> Among the Champions i would favor Lebedev /Drozd over him and i think Usyk, Kudryashov, Makabu all beat him right now.


He did avenge Arslan and Arslan went on to arguably beat Hernandez.
I don't think he's being over-rated, everybody knows he's beatable but he's also a very tough test for anyone. Never seen him rated as THE champ.

Also I feel bad for that Larghetti he fought, on paper it looks like another decision but in reality he got knocked out pretty bad and was saved by the bell.
Marco could really use a better trainer though, he isn't very old either.


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> And how many decent wins Lebedev has on his resume? He has that fight against Huck and THATS it. Nothing more.
> And Huck is overrated? Who is overrating him? I havent seen anybody who rates him highly. I for one dont think he is the best cruiserweight. More top 5. I doubt there are any cruiserweights who are overrated.


Lebedev's resume is garbage but he hasn't been able to help it up to this point, unlike Huck.



Cableaddict said:


> Exactly so.
> 
> Given the incredible talent currently in the CW division, the idea of Huck at the top is infuriating at best.
> 
> I'd also put Mchunu on that list, and maybe even Dorticos & Kalenga.


I actually think that as bad as Mchunu would make him look at times eventually his caveman pressure may get to him. Kalenga would have a very good chance as would Kucher who is proven unlike Dorticos.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Lebedev's resume is garbage but he hasn't been able to help it up to this point, unlike Huck.


Who is overraiting Huck???
If Lebedev wins against Kalenga I bet he will fight a guy like Janik next (who was an serious option for Lebedevs team anyway). At the same time Huck is going to make the cruiserweights famous in the states!:deal:hey


----------



## Lester1583

Usyk - Knyazev - first face-off:





Both fighters said they're not politicians just fighters and don't care about anything but winning.


----------



## Flea Man

The Russian is sloppy as Hell. Puts his punches together fairly well but a lot of arm punching too. He's a switch hitter, but there's no science to it. He switches stance and plods forward. Just seems to go right or left based on personal preference rather than any particular strategy.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> The Russian is sloppy as Hell. Puts his punches together fairly well but a lot of arm punching too. He's a switch hitter, but there's no science to it. He switches stance and plods forward. Just seems to go right or left based on personal preference rather than any particular strategy.


He's below average.

The only question is whether Usyk will get the stoppage.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> He's below average.
> 
> The only question is whether Usyk will get the stoppage.


I would say average myself. But certainly not even 'decent'.

Really starting to worry about K2's handling of Usyk's career now.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Really starting to worry about K2's handling of Usyk's career now.


He's got only 6 fights under his belt.

Not everyone is born in Japan and named Vasya.

It's not Usyk you need to worry about but your outarageously high expectaions of him and out-of-control Magna-influenced fanboyish posts on Wlad.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> He's got only 6 fights under his belt.
> 
> Not everyone is born in Japan and named Vasya.
> 
> It's not Usyk you need to worry about but your outarageously high expectaions of him and out-of-control Magna-influenced fanboyish posts on Wlad.


Usyk is the kinda' talent that can be pushed quickly, he's in his physical prime. The issue for me is that he doesn't need to be thrown into the deep end. At cruiserweight there are plenty of quality fights/tests for him even outside of the top 15/20.

And Wlad is a top ten heavyweight of all time, and arguably the hardest puncher ever. Deal with it :yep


----------



## Flea Man

Also, I'd have no problems with this fight if it was Usyk's third fight of the year or if he was getting out again a month or so later.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> And Wlad is a top ten heavyweight of all time, and arguably the hardest puncher ever. Deal with it :yep


You've disrepected Monzon's cold icy stare because Wlad's muscles got you all sweaty and hypnotized.
Only Hagler's manly baldness is allowed to do that.

And you call yourself argentinian.
You're worse than Messi.

Throw yourself off a balcony and redeem yourself.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> You've disrepected Monzon's cold icy stare because Wlad's muscles got you all sweaty and hypnotized.
> Only Hagler's manly baldness is allowed to do that.
> 
> And you call yourself argentinian.
> You're worse than Messi.
> 
> Throw yourself off a balcony and redeem yourself.


Monzon is the most overrated middleweight of all time.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Monzon is the most overrated middleweight of all time.


Shares this honor with Robinson.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Shares this honor with Robinson.


No way.


----------



## dyna

Julian Jackson is obviously the most overrated middleweight there is.
Especially his power at 160.

Graham and Agostino were still impressive come from behind KOs though.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Shares this honor with Robinson.


Say WHAT? :bogo


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> No way.


Lost more times than Patterson has been on the floor.

If you're any good - you're splitting a 10 fight series with him.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Get up offa that thing





and dance 'till you feel better


----------



## Lester1583

Rumor has it, Chakhkiev - Kucher on May 30 in Britain on the undercard of Selby-Gradovich.

@Vysotsky


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has it, Chakhkiev - Kucher on May 30 in Britain on the undercard of Selby-Gradovich.
> 
> @*Vysotsky*


How come? Doesnt really make sense to me. But maybe they want to buil up a mega fight with Tony "The Bomber" Bellew.:deal Chakhiev with a close points win.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


>


Maidana seems happy with his Mayweather endorsed boxing gloves.


----------



## adamcanavan

Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has it, Chakhkiev - Kucher on May 30 in Britain on the undercard of Selby-Gradovich.
> 
> @Vysotsky


Weird one but hope it happens.
@JamieC we have to find some way of getting to this bill :lol:


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has it, Chakhkiev - Kucher on May 30 in Britain on the undercard of Selby-Gradovich.
> 
> @*Vysotsky*


Strange venue but that would be awesome i expect Kucher would stop Rakhim at some point. Much more well rounded, versatile and hits hard enough to expose that vulnerable chin.


----------



## Berliner

Hard to tell how hard Kucher hits. So far his stoppage wins all came against journeyman or chinny fighters. There isnt one stoppage win on his record wich is close to being impressive.
Although you probably dont need much to stop Chakhkiev but I think Kuchers power is pretty average especially at world level.


----------



## Flea Man

adamcanavan said:


> Weird one but hope it happens.
> 
> @JamieC we have to find some way of getting to this bill :lol:


If that's on the undercard I'm with you!


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> Julian Jackson is obviously the most overrated middleweight there is.
> Especially his power at 160.
> 
> Graham and Agostino were still impressive come from behind KOs though.


Nah, Jackson was a fine middleweight, and who ranks him highly anyway?


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> Hard to tell how hard Kucher hits. So far his stoppage wins all came against journeyman or chinny fighters. There isnt one stoppage win on his record wich is close to being impressive.
> Although you probably dont need much to stop Chakhkiev but I think Kuchers power is pretty average especially at world level.


Ya that's true but id say its an unknown quantity rather than proven average. Against tough opponents like Makabu and iron chinned Abdoul he did more than get their respect. That would make for an terrific card.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Strange venue but that would be awesome i expect Kucher would stop Rakhim at some point. Much more well rounded, versatile and hits hard enough to expose that vulnerable chin.


It's an unconfirmed info posted on April 1st.
But Kucher is Chakhkiev's mandatory (EBU title) and Chakhkiev's team's been planning this fight before the Brudov fight which is a stay-busy fight for Rakhim.
We'll probably hear more about Ryabinsky's future plans for his fighters after the epic Lebedev - Kalenga event.

I don't think Rakhim's chin is his biggest problem - he's basically a Tyson-hater's version of Tyson - explosive and dangerous in the first few rounds, fades, becomes unfocused, hittable and vulnurable as the fight progresses, mean looking punches but lacks accuracy, relatively heavy hands but lacks crispness on his punches.
Add in questionable durability and that hot shot southern russian mentality and you've got an exciting but beatable fighter on your hands.

Those problems, by the way, were obvious from the beginning of his career, even prior to the Wlod loss.
The only way for him to become a successful pro was to change his style, control his temper, evolve from a pure offense destroyer to a more measured attacking fighter.
He tries to do that in some fights but still looks amateurish in the process.

Still he has a fan-friendly style and is not affraid to face stiff competition - what more can you ask.


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> Nah, Jackson was a fine middleweight, and who ranks him highly anyway?


I've seen someone say on this forum that he'd be the ultimate chin test for Carl Froch.


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> I've seen someone say on this forum that he'd be the ultimate chin test for Carl Froch.


Well not at super middle I guess...but yeah, he probably would be anyway. Why not?

If not, it'd be any number of light heavys, which is where Carl Froch would've fought 30-odd years ago. Saad, Foster, and a fair few others lay Froch out.


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> Well not at super middle I guess...but yeah, he probably would be anyway. Why not?
> If not, it'd be any number of light heavys, which is where Carl Froch would've fought 30-odd years ago. Saad, Foster, and a fair few others lay Froch out.


If Tate can survive Jackson his shots, then so can Froch.
And I agree that the elite lightheavyweights of yesteryear would stop Froch, but Jackson never was a 175 pounder and would be downright small at 168 already


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> If Tate can survive Jackson his shots, then so can Froch.
> And I agree that the elite lightheavyweights of yesteryear would stop Froch, but Jackson never was a 175 pounder and would be downright small at 168 already


That's the thing, at the time Tate was commended _big time_ for lasting the 12. Jackson's power wasn't called into question. It happens. Zamora blasted Hong in 3 or 4 rounds, then needed a dodgy stoppage in like...11, 12, second time round. I certainly wouldn't judge Jackson's power in a vacuum. Look at all the other evidence--He was a destroyer.

In-Chul Baek was absolutely nails, and carried his chin up to super middleweight, where he got in some serious wars. Jackson blasted him in under five rounds. Easily.


----------



## Guest

Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has it, Chakhkiev - Kucher on May 30 in Britain on the undercard of Selby-Gradovich.
> 
> @Vysotsky


leading the way for Bellew v Dorzd?


----------



## Lester1583

Rob said:


> leading the way for Bellew v Dorzd?


Who's Bellew?


----------



## Flea Man

Rob said:


> leading the way for Bellew v Dorzd?


:lol: Let's hope not.


----------



## Vysotsky

http://www.boxingscene.com/chakhkiev-vs-kucher-all-set-30-uk--89291

Love this fight, so what does CW have coming up?

Lebedev/Kalenga
Makabu/Mchunu
Chakhkiev/Kucher
Drozd/Wlod II
Glowacki/Huck or someone else if he vacates
Ola/Ramirez

slow first half but its looking very nice now.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Huck will never fight him.





Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has it, he demands huge money for fighting outside of Germany - but it's only a rumor.





> Question: After the Kalenga fight will you be chasing the Huck rematch?
> 
> Lebedev: As far as I know Marco Huck demanded enormous, outrageous amount of money, comparable to the Klitschko-Povetkin fight. We stopped discussing this fight because the money were totally unrealistic. I'm interested and I want to face Huck again, but I don't see the same eagerness on his part. But right now I'm not thinking about my next opponent, as my main goal is to defeat my mandatory challenger.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


>


Bunch of ugly bastards.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


>


Badass picture. Go Lebedev!


----------



## Lester1583

Youri has arrived in Russia:


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Start the fire.
> Bring down Sledgehammer.
> Start start the fire.
> Burning on forever.





> Question: After the Kalenga fight will you be chasing the Huck rematch?
> 
> Lebedev: As far as I know Marco Huck demanded enormous, outrageous amount of money, comparable to the Klitschko-Povetkin fight. We stopped discussing this fight because the money were totally unrealistic. I'm interested and I want to face Huck again, but I don't see the same eagerness on his part. But right now I'm not thinking about my next opponent, as my main goal is to defeat my mandatory challenger.


Ryabinsky has confirmed this at the Lebedev-Kalenga press-conference.

He also said that fights between his fighters can happen only after all belts are in the hands of his fighters.

Kalenga's top 3 cruisers: Lebedev, Huck, Drozd.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Chakhkiev/Kucher
> Drozd/Wlod II


Chakhkiev-Kucher is not a done deal yet - rumor has it they're gonna try to put Rakhim into eliminator for one of non-russian belts.

Drozd-Wlod2/Povetkin-Perez has been signed officially - winner of Sasha-Perez gets Wilder.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Chakhkiev-Kucher is not a done deal yet - rumor has it they're gonna try to put Rakhim into eliminator for one of non-russian belts.
> 
> Drozd-Wlod2/Povetkin-Perez has been signed officially - winner of Sasha-Perez gets Wilder.


Well looking at the rankings WBO seems unlikely there's a few guys ahead of him. In the IBF if he fights no name Ronert who is the highest available guy i'll consider it a duck. More importantly he'll never fight for that title Ola/Ramirez is for the interm belt with YPH playing keep away and fighting once every 18 months.

Dima is 6 in the WBA and WBC but Drozd or Swan fights won't happen. He's going to get stuck waiting for a IBF or WBO shot that never comes because of these german terrorists.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Well looking at the rankings WBO seems unlikely there's a few guys ahead of him. In the IBF if he fights no name Ronert who is the highest available guy i'll consider it a duck. More importantly he'll never fight for that title Ola/Ramirez is for the interm belt with YPH playing keep away and fighting once every 18 months.


Ryabinsky dismissed the Kucher fight "Yeah, I don't even care about that, there are bigger things to consider" - I'm not sure what that meant but they are probably gonna try to maneuver Rakhim into a title race with or without Kucher.
And like we've discussed before, Ryabinsky said - wait a little bit and we'll announce something pretty soon.

On a side note, isn't it kinda funny (not really though) how the second best fight of the year on paper (after Ruslan-Matthysse) doesn't get nearly as much attention as Khan's cock.

It's two huge top 10/15 punchers in their primes with aggressive styles in a big event - not some "Thurman finally faces a live body!" stuff - and boxing world almost doesn't give a flying pac about it.

By the way, Dmitry Bivol will be on the undercard too facing a vastly more experienced Kontstantin Piternov only in his second fight.

One of the best (if not the) cards of the year so far.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Ryabinsky dismissed the Kucher fight "Yeah, I don't even care about that, there are bigger things to consider" - I'm not sure what that meant but they are probably gonna try to maneuver Rakhim into a title race with or without Kucher.
> And *like we've discussed before, Ryabinsky said - wait a little bit and we'll announce something pretty soon*.
> 
> On a side note, isn't it kinda funny (not really though) how the second best fight of the year on paper (after Ruslan-Matthysse) doesn't get nearly as much attention as Khan's cock.
> 
> It's two huge top 10/15 punchers in their primes with aggressive styles in a big event - not some "Thurman finally faces a live body!" stuff - and boxing world almost doesn't give a flying pac about it.
> 
> By the way, Dmitry Bivol will be on the undercard too facing a vastly more experienced Kontstantin Piternov only in his second fight.
> 
> One of the best (if not the) cards of the year so far.


That comment was in relation to Rakhim? I just want to see Kucher get back in the race and i'd be fairly confident he'd beat Chakhkiev. If he vacates Arslan then Masternak are next in the ratings so a fight against either would be decent i suppose.

Piternov hasn't beat anyone of note but still good for a 2nd pro bout i was looking forward to that one too he's being brought along quicker than Egor.

The black hole which is the CW division from a fan interest standpoint, even most hardcores, is something i'll never understand. In the end who cares about other folks, thanks to Ryabinskiy Russia now has a scene where boxers can hold their careers and we get good boxing.

Really hope The Swan wins but anything can happen in this one and very interested to see how Son of Perun does, Palacios is a pretty good boxer and hasn't been down that i'm aware of. If Dima can handle him without too much trouble it will say alot.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> That comment was in relation to Rakhim?


Yes.



Vysotsky said:


> Son of Perun


The explosive Trojan will be on the card too - and finally against a relatively decent opponent.



Vysotsky said:


> Really hope The Swan wins but anything can happen in this one


In addition to being hard punchers both guys are durable - I can't remember if I ever saw Kalenga hurt and interestingly enough the only time Lebedev got hurt by a single punch was in the Roy Jones fight.

Lebedev is more skilled obviously, a classically trained fighter, he can box but luckily for us he isn't much of a mover - and Kalenga is so wild and unpredictable in his attack and he's got heart - he's what Samuel Peter supposed to be - an unbreakable physical beast.

Lebedev is a slight favourite but like you've said, anything can happen.

I've read some of Kalenga's interviews - he's actually a pretty likeable guy, no trash-talk whatsoever, just your honest 100% fighter.


----------



## dyna

Lebedev-Kalenga is the kind of fight you have to watch drunk so you're consciousness will be in the same state as theirs after a few rounds.
Or maybe I'm just looking for an excuse to drink.


----------



## Flea Man

1 day to go.


----------



## PivotPunch

Flea Man said:


> 1 day to go.


Are you fucking kidding me I thought this was a few months away since the fights wasn't even sure to happen up until a few years ago and it's tommorrow holy fuck this is awesome you wake up and only find out that a great fight is happening the next day :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

PivotPunch said:


> Are you fucking kidding me I thought this was a few months away since the fights wasn't even sure to happen up until a few years ago and it's tommorrow holy fuck this is awesome you wake up and only find out that a great fight is happening the next day :lol:


Agreed. Kudryashov-Palacios being so close _is_ a nice surprise.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> 1 day to go.


It's gonna be this awesome:


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Agreed. Kudryashov-Palacios being so close _is_ a nice surprise.


The year is 2015. The finest men in Russia don't run for President. They run for their lives.

From the Sledgehammer.

Palacio has never been on the floor.

But... Kudryashov has yet to hit him...

Land Of Fire And Frost
Prisoners Of The Dead
Fear The Unknown Dread
Tidal Waves At Sea
Set Sledgehammer Free

Almost human...Almost perfect...Almost under control...


----------



## Lester1583

Complete weigh-in:





Charr with Lewis.


----------



## Lester1583

He's doing the Jerk...
He's doing the Fly
Don't play him cheap 'cause you know he ain't shy
He's doing the Monkey, the Mashed Potatoes, Jump back Jack, See you later, alligator.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Both fighters said they're not politicians just fighters and don't care about anything but winning.


They again asked Usyk about political undertones of the fight during an open work-out and he got irritated:

"I'm a fighter, not a politician and you're trying to turn this into a political stuff. I'm here to fight not to talk politics. That's not my job."


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## One to watch

Wish BN had picked up this excellent russian card.


----------



## Flea Man

Palacios' head is too small.

He's going to get sledgehammered.


----------



## thehook13

Money on Lebedev but man, after those weigh in Kalenga really does mean business. Even larger than Denis than I expected


----------



## Cableaddict

I'm a Kalenga fan, but I'm going with Lebedev on this one: Kalenga has always been well-built, but it looks like he's been doing some extra weight training lately. He actually looks a little TOO big on top, and that could slow his arm speed. 



I still can't believe this fight is actually happening. Whoo boy !


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> I still can't believe this fight is actually happening. Whoo boy !





dyna said:


> Lebedev-Kalenga is the kind of fight you have to watch drunk so you're consciousness will be in the same state as theirs after a few rounds.
> Or maybe I'm just looking for an excuse to drink.





Flea Man said:


> 1 day to go.





PivotPunch said:


> Are you fucking kidding me I thought this was a few months away since the fights wasn't even sure to happen up until a few years ago and it's tommorrow holy fuck this is awesome you wake up and only find out that a great fight is happening the next day :lol:





One to watch said:


> Wish BN had picked up this excellent russian card.





thehook13 said:


> Money on Lebedev but man, after those weigh in Kalenga really does mean business. Even larger than Denis than I expected





Vysotsky said:


> Piternov hasn't beat anyone of note but still good for a 2nd pro bout i was looking forward to that one too he's being brought along quicker than Egor.


It has begun.

Bivol's impressive win over Piternov:


----------



## Vic

When the main event starts ? Any info on that?


----------



## Lester1583

Vic said:


> When the main event starts ? Any info on that?


About 3 and a half hours from now.


----------



## Vic

Lester1583 said:


> About 3 and a half hours from now.


Oh, quite a long time then. Thanks Lester.


----------



## dyna

Thank you for notifying.


----------



## dyna

Charr showing shit defence


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> I'm scared





dyna said:


> monstrous


The Machine Chakhkiev brutally crushed old Brudov:





KO of the year so far.


----------



## Flea Man

Sheer brutality!


----------



## Berliner

That was always going to happen with that fight. Chak shouldnt fight guys like that. I think that Chakhkiev is boxing more composed now. Wich is a pretty good sign. It also shouldnt be THAT hard to fight in a more composed way. Or is Chakhiev a hotheaded guy???


----------



## dyna

I like that uni-brow guy

He's mean


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Or is Chakhiev a hotheaded guy???


Rakhim's from the South - it's in his blood - he admitted it.

Looked built like a brick wall next to Brudov.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Rakhim's from the South - it's in his blood - he admitted it.
> 
> Looked built like a brick wall next to Brudov.


Well if it is a mental thing it actually could be hard to change... but for me he looks to be more composed now. The fight against WLod was crazy. He was throwing power punches non stop, I mean it was really stuipid. He probably would have won if he just outboxed Wlod in a composed way.
Yeah Chakhiev really has a huge upper body. These arms are big as fuck.:rofl


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Sheer brutality!


You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> I refuse to believe this





Flea Man said:


> Inhuman Powah!


52 seconds:


----------



## Flea Man

Fucking Hell. Sledgehammer is the hardest puncher in boxing.


----------



## Berliner

First time I saw Kudryashow was more than a year ago. And the first thing I noticed how hard his punches sounded. They make a really thudding noise. Clearly a very very strong puncher. 
But I was suprised how fast he looked. That was actually pretty explosive. He had fights were he looked pretty slow and were he didnt fought with much interest. But maybe because he knew that his opponents werent any threat to him.


----------



## Lester1583

@Zopilote, remember what I told you about this division?

Don't forget to check the last few pages.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> 52 seconds:


That KO is more brutal than the average death metal band


----------



## Berliner

dyna said:


> That KO is more brutal than the average death metal band


Chakhiev KO was A LOT worse.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Fucking Hell. Sledgehammer is the hardest puncher in boxing.


Luckily, nobody watches this division.

So they'll contunue calling Thurman an impressive puncher and the Charlo brothers the best prospects.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Luckily, nobody watches this division.
> 
> So they'll contunue calling Thurman an impressive puncher and the Charlo brothers the best prospects.


I fucking hate how overrated the Charlo's are....I wonder why! :hey


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Luckily, nobody watches this division.
> 
> So they'll contunue calling Thurman an impressive puncher and the Charlo brothers the best prospects.


Gennady aint shit


----------



## Michael

I was extremely disappointed with the way in which Chakhkiev fell apart when he couldn't go through Wlodarczyk like he did his previous opponents. He showed a distinct lack of poise and stamina imo. I was high on him before that fight but it will take a lot to get me back on the bandwagon:bart


----------



## Michael

Flea Man said:


> I fucking hate how overrated the Charlo's are....*I wonder why! *:hey


We all know why but are afraid to say it:lol: Id love to say it but I wont at the risk of sounding like a cretin:good


----------



## Berliner

Michael said:


> I was extremely disappointed with the way in which Chakhkiev fell apart when couldn't go through Wlodarczyk like he did his previous opponents. He showed a distinct lack of poise and stamina imo. I was high on him before that fight but it will take a lot to get me back on the bandwagon:bart


I dont really think it was a stamina problem. Let every fighter fight like Chak did and you will get tired very fast. he was throwing big bombs for 5 rounds. That shit makes you really tired. He just fought at a very high and stuipid pace.
It now looks like he fights more composed now... although against weak opposition.


----------



## Michael

Berliner said:


> I dont really think it was a stamina problem. Let every fighter fight like Chak did and you will get tired very fast. he was throwing big bombs for 5 rounds. That shit makes you really tired. He just fought at a very high and stuipid pace.
> It now looks like he fights more composed now... although against weak opposition.


Fair point, he did set a crazy pace for a cruiser, but if he knew that he couldn't sustain it he should have been more measured in his work. Was that the only game plan he came in with like, get Wlod out of there within 6 rounds or game over? He's an Olympic gold medalist ffs, he should have a plan B.

Well, we'll see if he'd learned from his mistakes when he faces some top class competition


----------



## dyna

They should make Kudryashov-Guillermo
I would probably have to watch that fight with my eyes closed though


----------



## Michael

dyna said:


> They should make Kudryashov-Guillermo
> I would probably have to watch that fight with my eyes closed though


Even Kudryashov wouldn't be able to take the cheating fat prick out. He has some unnatural toughness.


----------



## dyna

Oh shit, it's the Ensweetened One talking


----------



## Flea Man

Michael said:


> Even Kudryashov wouldn't be able to take the cheating fat prick out. He has some unnatural toughness.


Jones is nails. I love him even though he's a cheater.


----------



## dyna




----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Son of Perun





Lester1583 said:


> The explosive Trojan will be on the card too - and finally against a relatively decent opponent.


Trojan has proved once again why he's one of the most exiting and dangerous of the flawed unknown fighters today - was losing the fight to Shakhnazaryan but again managed to score an outta nowhere stoppage:


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Fucking Hell. Sledgehammer is the hardest puncher in boxing.


It's all well and good but Kudryashov's never been in a high profile fight.

Can he handle the pressure of a highly skilled iron-willed scientific fighter like Bellew?

Exactly.

There's a world of difference between a glorified can-crusher and a ppv-superstar.


----------



## Lester1583

Lebedev - Kalenga:





This fight has lived up to the (non-existant) hype - sustained action, knockdowns, brutal punches, ponderous movement, steel chins and even some boxing.

Lebedev wins a really hard gruelling decision and solidifies himself as one of the top fighters in the division.

Kalenga has fought like a real man with balls of steel.

All in all, aside from the shitty Charr fight, it was an excellent card from top to bottom, much better than some of the more hyped ppv-events.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Lebedev - Kalenga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fight has lived up to the (non-existant) hype.
> 
> Lebedev wins a really hard gruelling decision and solidifies himself as one of the top fighters in the division.
> 
> Kalenga has fought like a real man with balls of steel.
> 
> All in all, aside from the shitty Charr fight, it was an excellent card from top to bottom, much better than some of the more hyped ppv-events.


Come on the Charr fight wasnt that bad.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Come on the Charr fight wasnt that bad.


Nah, it was a low-quality stuff - wouldn't be out of place on some third-rate Solis-Thompson 4 undercard in Turkey.

Charr really is a bad fighter, even if I find him somewhat amusing and watched plenty of his fights.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Nah, it was a low-quality stuff - wouldn't be out of place on some third-rate Solis-Thompson 4 undercard in Turkey.
> 
> Charr really is a bad fighter, even if I find him somewhat amusing and watched plenty of his fights.


Yeah it wasnt fought at a high level. But I still found it good to watch. I also like the british domestic scene. Not that often high level boxing but still good to watch imo.
Of course no match for Lebedev-Kalenga.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Nah, it was a low-quality stuff - wouldn't be out of place on some third-rate Solis-Thompson 4 undercard in Turkey.
> 
> Charr really is a bad fighter, even if I find him somewhat amusing and watched plenty of his fights.


Charr has an iron chin and his second best attribute is body punching so he's sort of like an Arabic Mike McCallum.


----------



## doug.ie

our tommy mccarthy...as much as i think he has great potenial...couldnt be in a harder division to progress in......he's a few years away from the top boys though


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Fucking Hell. Sledgehammer is the hardest puncher in boxing.


It's actually a good topic.

Punchers are always good.

Some just confuse skills, ability to deliver power and raw power itself.
And most just doesn't know much about boxing or anything at all - but that's a given.

But I need a break from watching ancient black-and-white bums (TBE!!!) who've never even heard of the concept of sparring, so.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Lebedev - Kalenga:
> 
> *This fight has lived up to the (non-existant) hype - sustained action, knockdowns, brutal punches*, ponderous movement, steel chins and even some boxing.
> 
> Lebedev wins a really hard gruelling decision and solidifies himself as one of the top fighters in the division.
> 
> *Kalenga has fought like a real man with balls of steel.*
> 
> All in all, aside from the shitty Charr fight, it was an excellent card from top to bottom, much better than some of the more hyped ppv-events.


I saw it very differently, Lester. I was very impressed with Lebedev, whom I've always liked anyway. His defensive movement was surprisingly good, and he stayed controlled & balanced for the entire fight. He landed many excellent shots.

However, I thought Kalenga, whom I have been a very vocal supporter of up until now, fought like a scared little schoolgirl. OK, I'm exaggerating a little bit, but he seemed afraid to commit. He THREW a ton of punches, and his hand speed was as good as ever, but he hardly connected all night. Probably 95% of his punches either missed or were fully blocked, because he never quite got close enough. Sure, Lebedev is a dangerous puncher, but someone should remind Kalenga that boxing is a contact sport, not a ballet.

I'm literally disappointed with him. He's off my short list of fighters to keep an eye on.


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> I saw it very differently, Lester.


I never doubted you, C.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> @Zopilote, remember what I told you about this division?
> 
> Don't forget to check the last few pages.


Will do.

From what I've seen in this thread, Usyk is quite popular..checking him out for sure. I just saw that Kudryashov vid, and holy fucking smokes that guy can CRACK. I'll definitely be checking him out!


----------



## Lester1583

Almost happened:


----------



## Lester1583

Kudryashov's best lifts:

Bench - 320 pounds
Squat - 355 pounds
Deadlift - 400 pounds


----------



## Cableaddict

Zopilote said:


> Will do.
> 
> From what I've seen in this thread, Usyk is quite popular..checking him out for sure. I just saw that Kudryashov vid, and holy fucking smokes that guy can CRACK. I'll definitely be checking him out!


Usyk is spectacular. The complete package. He's one of those rare fighters that, even though he hasn't fought any top-level opponents yet (in the pros) you just KNOW he's on the way to a belt or two. Kind of like young Mike Tyson, or (for me) the early career of Kovalev.

He's also backed by K2, so his career path is basically guaranteed, as long as he keeps delivering.


----------



## Vysotsky

Watched the Lebedev fight this morning very good fight. The Swan displayed some very nice footwork and fairly slippery defense most the time. You can tell part of his strategy was to consistently turn Kalenga and make it difficult for him to get set to throw his bombs, dare i say he showed some Pacquiao'esque moves at times, weaving under those left hook with a full 180 degree pivot smoothly moving out while leaving Kalenga completely backwards. Kalenga was hesitant to let go with those right hands because Denis did a nice job alternating between controlling the distance by simply stepping out to make him fall short and over extend or landing those sharp counter lefts.

I loved that The Swan was still taking risks and landing big shots in the championship rounds, he probably spent more time in the pocket in the 12th than any other single round. Kalenga's tough and would be very dangerous for alot of top CW's Huck especially, if you let him attack in straight lines and put punches together he's a tank.

Haven't seen Ramirez's win over Ola yet but from what i read it appears to be the undisputed FOTY so far. I think it's fair to say we have all overlooked Ramirez. Guy retires after the Huck loss for 4 1/2 years and has a strap 17 months after returning......and is still only 31. He's a super rugged dude but is still physically prime and fresh not having had to take much punishment up to this point. *Most Importantly *he could end up being our savior and ridding us of YPH, i have a difficult time seeing how he lasts 12 rounds against VER's pressure.

Ryabinskiy is looking for another route besides the WBC to get Rakhim a title shot and he's #3 in the IBF behind Ramirez and Ola. We may get him in an eliminator while YPH/VER face off then in a perfect world VER vs Chakhkiev. Oh baby. Ryabinskiy is unlikely to be capable of doing the same for Kudryashov all thats left is the WBO and Dima isn't even ranked by them while he's #5 in the WBC, likely to move up after yesterday's win.

Makabu vs Mchunu is for the WBC mandatory spot correct? Either guy would be a very tough fight for Drozd and if he lost Kudryashov could make himself mandatory not long after.

Perun definitely bestowed his attributes of war and thunder upon his progeny Kudryashov. I expect him to struggle a bit with Palacios (whose goatee i honestly thought was photoshopped when i first saw the weigh in pics, god damn puerto ricans with their eyebrow waxing and razor thin hairlines for facial hair) but fuck was that scary. I have been saying from the start that he's the one guy who worries me for Usyk's chances of regning supreme over the division.



Lester1583 said:


> Almost happened:


That honestly would have been the end of Sillakh's career. Fuuuuck.


----------



## JamieC

Lester1583 said:


> I never doubted you, C.


:lol: he has to be the most disciplined troll on here


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> I saw it very differently, Lester. I was very impressed with Lebedev, whom I've always liked anyway. His defensive movement was surprisingly good, and he stayed controlled & balanced for the entire fight. He landed many excellent shots.
> 
> However, I thought Kalenga, whom I have been a very vocal supporter of up until now, fought like a scared little schoolgirl. OK, I'm exaggerating a little bit, but he seemed afraid to commit. He THREW a ton of punches, and his hand speed was as good as ever, but he hardly connected all night. Probably 95% of his punches either missed or were fully blocked, because he never quite got close enough. Sure, Lebedev is a dangerous puncher, but someone should remind Kalenga that boxing is a contact sport, not a ballet.
> 
> I'm literally disappointed with him. He's off my short list of fighters to keep an eye on.


Kalenga always fought like that, he always threw from too far away and reached for punches and he always struggled with lateral movement. Kalenga was after Guillermo the only guy I've ever seen who was willing to take punches from Lebedev to land his own his chin is insane and Lebedev's chin is impressive as well.
Kalenga surely wasn't afraid to commit he had huge balls to fight the way he did vs Lebedev he just couldn't do anything but he tried 100%. I hope he can come back and learns and improves from that fight it was a gutsy performance

Kudryashov might be the hardets puncher below HW he might hit harder than haye at CW so possibly he is a harder puncher than 90% of all HW as well I can't believe it it's insane. he only throws power shots and isn't super fast but he has good footwork, accuracy and timing and seems to find a way to always connect it's insane. His defence is lacking behind he had a black eye after the short one sided fight but his offence is fucking brutal.
I don't know which fighter I#d favour vs Kudryashov right now


----------



## doug.ie

see victor rameriz beat afaolbi last night


----------



## dyna

PivotPunch said:


> Kalenga always fought like that, he always threw from too far away and reached for punches and he always struggled with lateral movement. Kalenga was after Guillermo the only guy I've ever seen who was willing to take punches from Lebedev to land his own his chin is insane and Lebedev's chin is impressive as well.
> Kalenga surely wasn't afraid to commit he had huge balls to fight the way he did vs Lebedev he just couldn't do anything but he tried 100%. I hope he can come back and learns and improves from that fight it was a gutsy performance
> Kudryashov might be the hardets puncher below HW *he might hit harder than haye at CW *so possibly he is a harder puncher than 90% of all HW as well I can't believe it it's insane. he only throws power shots and isn't super fast but he has good footwork, accuracy and timing and seems to find a way to always connect it's insane. His defence is lacking behind he had a black eye after the short one sided fight but his offence is fucking brutal.
> I don't know which fighter I#d favour vs Kudryashov right now


Sorry, but Haye mostly has referee stoppages while Kudry knocks guys out on their back with single punches.
Juan Carlos Gomez was a true veteran and Kudry sparked him with a single right.
Francisco Palacios went 24 rounds with Wlod (a hard puncher) and had never been down before I think and Kudry sparked him out.

Even Enzo took quite a few punches before he actually got knocked down by Haye.


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> Sorry, but Haye mostly has referee stoppages while Kudry knocks guys out on their back with single punches.
> Juan Carlos Gomez was a true veteran and Kudry sparked him with a single right.
> Francisco Palacios went 24 rounds with Wlod (a hard puncher) and had never been down before I think and Kudry sparked him out.
> 
> Even Enzo took quite a few punches before he actually got knocked down by Haye.


Haye has a few real ko's and in the beginning Enzo didn't get knocked out cold but yeah Kudryashov is possibly the hardest puncher I've ever seen below HW


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> The Swan taking risks


They again asked about the Huck rematch during the broadcast - aparently one of the reasons the Kalenga negotiations took longer than expected were that they tried to arrange the Huck fight - Lebedev said he was and is willing to travel to the US and face Huck there.
Huck outrpiced himself - asked for the totally unrealistic purse - Ryabinsky said it's not over yet and they will try to arrange the fight someday again.



Vysotsky said:


> Watched the Lebedev fight this morning very good fight.


Yes, Lebedev fought a good fight tactically.
That knockdown shook him mentally a bit but he fought a disciplined fight against a dangerous very tough awkward opponent.
Those bodypunches he threw looked painful.



Vysotsky said:


> Makabu vs Mchunu is for the WBC mandatory spot correct?


Yup, the russian champions are taking care of the meanest challengers while YPH is fighting once a year (the Ring's champ).



Vysotsky said:


> Haven't seen Ramirez's win over Ola yet but from what i read it appears to be the undisputed FOTY so far. I think it's fair to say we have all overlooked Ramirez. Guy retires after the Huck loss for 4 1/2 years and has a strap 17 months after returning......and is still only 31. He's a super rugged dude but is still physically prime and fresh not having had to take much punishment up to this point. *Most Importantly *he could end up being our savior and ridding us of YPH, i have a difficult time seeing how he lasts 12 rounds against VER's pressure.
> Ryabinskiy is looking for another route besides the WBC to get Rakhim a title shot and he's #3 in the IBF behind Ramirez and Ola. We may get him in an eliminator while YPH/VER face off then in a perfect world VER vs Chakhkiev. Oh baby.


I almost forgot about V.E.Ramirez - he's the gutsy pressure fighter who stopped the very highly-touted (the Usyk of his day) Alexeev in 2009.
Good win on Huck's resume.

KO of the year by the Machine and the FOTY by Afolabi-Ramirez.
Not bad for a "weak" division.

Fuck Hernandez, strip him and let Rakhim-Ramirez fight for the belt in an instant FOTY-contender.

Here's the fight (and it is as good as (not) advertised - non-stop action) in a sub-par quality:




 @Zopilote, it's all about them flyweights and cruisers.



Vysotsky said:


> Ryabinskiy is unlikely to be capable of doing the same for Kudryashov all thats left is the WBO and Dima isn't even ranked by them


They're probably gonna feed the Sledgehammer a couple more contenders/opponents and see what happens next.



Vysotsky said:


> Perun definitely bestowed his attributes of war and thunder upon his progeny Kudryashov. I expect him to struggle a bit with Palacios (whose goatee i honestly thought was photoshopped when i first saw the weigh in pics, god damn puerto ricans with their eyebrow waxing and razor thin hairlines for facial hair) but fuck was that scary. I have been saying from the start that he's the one guy who worries me for Usyk's chances of regning supreme over the division.


Gotta admit, I knew Kudryashov's a brutal puncher but even I was surprised by his power.
Palacios probably was surprised a bit more.

Just like we've discussed before:

Usyk vs Kudryashov will decide the future of this planet.



Vysotsky said:


> That honestly would have been the end of Sillakh's career. Fuuuuck.


Funny thing, nobody knew who Kudryashov was back then (and for quite some time he was considered somewhat a protected joke among some close-minded fans).

Talk about dodging a bullet.


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> he might hit harder than haye at CW


You almost sound like Haye is the hardest punching cruiser ever, Pivot.



dyna said:


> Sorry, but Haye


It's not his power that's questionable it's his high rankings at cruiser that are.

He was a fine champion, he could hit and the division is shallow but more and more often I see him talked about as almost a Holyfiled's successor.

Which is unacceptable.

They all musta forgot Johnny Nelson's trunks.


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> You almost sound like Haye is the hardest punching cruiser ever, Pivot.
> 
> It's not his power that's questionable it's his high rankings at cruiser that are.
> 
> He was a fine champion, he could hit and the divisions is shallow but more and more often I see him talked about as almost a Holyfiled's successor.
> 
> Which is unaccaptable.
> 
> They all musta forgot Johnny Nelson's trunks.


Haye is a recent example and considering how young of a division CW is he is one of the hardest punching CWs ever. How many would you rank ahead of Haye?


----------



## dyna

Cunningham is also the greater cruiser than Haye.
Huck, Jones, Wlod > Enzo, Mormeck

But Mormeck sometimes gets unfairly treated


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> Haye is a recent example and considering how young of a division CW is he is one of the hardest punching CWs ever. How many would you rank ahead of Haye?


I don't do lists.

Don't get me wrong Haye hits hard and is certainly deserves to be mentioned among the division's most famous punchers.

But the division has seen plenty of hard punchers - it's the quality fighters that are missing.

Sellers was a brutal puncher, Hide in the same Haye mold - explosive and fast, the heavy-handed Ding-A-Ling Wilson, S.T Gordon, Bert Cooper are some examples.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk vs Kudryashov will decide the future of this planet.


:deal


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> Cunningham is also the greater cruiser than Haye.
> Huck, Jones, Wlod > Enzo, Mormeck
> 
> But Mormeck sometimes gets unfairly treated


Hey....that's what I said.

Haye only sparked Gurov and he was a terrible finisher. Pivot must be smoking crack.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> They're probably gonna feed the Sledgehammer a couple more contenders/opponents and see what happens next.


They should try to do that with WBO rated guys but even that is difficult

1. Krzysztof Glowacki
2. Tony Bellew
3. Olesandr Usyk
4. Vikapita Meroro
5. Ilunga Makabu
6. Thabiso Mchunu
7. Rakhim Chakhkiev
8. Mataeusz Masternak
9. Noel Gevor
10. Iago Kiladze
11. BJ Flores
12. Mirko Larghetti
13. Anthony McCraken
14. Yunier Dorticos
15. Andrey Knyazev

The top seven are tied up or simply not going to risk fighting him. Masternak, Kiladze, Larghetti would be the best bets all of them have lost and need to do something to climb back up. Larghetti is also high in the WBC ratings so he could move up in both orgs with a win over the eyetalian.

Thinking about Drozd vs the Makabu/Mchunu winner is very intriguing he's in tough.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Thinking about Drozd vs the Makabu/Mchunu winner is very intriguing he's in tough.


I'd like to see Makabu-Mchunu first.

I still haven't seen the official announcement of the fight.



Lester1583 said:


> V.E.Ramirez
> Good win on Huck's resume.


Almost as good as the Lebedev "win".


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> I'd like to see Makabu-Mchunu first.
> 
> I still haven't seen the official announcement of the fight.
> 
> Almost as good as the Lebedev "win".


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/11942/main-events-win-purse-for-mchunu-makabu

It's happening though even if the date and whatnot isn't set


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> tough.


In addition to being the scariest hardest punching division in boxing, it also boasts some of the toughest fighters today - G.Jones in one of the best displays of chin's prowess against Lebedev; the classically argentinian V.E.Ramirez; the ultra-tough Huck; El Toro Kalenga; motherfuckin' Ola; one-eyed Lebedev; iron-willed Wlod; relentless Aslan.

Almost unfair to other divisions - too much concentrated manliness.


----------



## dyna

The best division noone has ever heard of


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> The best division noone has ever heard of


That's because the US networks continually ignore it.

Too bad Eddie Chambers isn't still fighting at CW, that might have helped.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> That KO is more brutal than the average death metal band





dyna said:


> The best division noone has ever heard of


It's what underground metal to mainstream pop music.

Scares casuals, produces greatness.


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> That's because the US networks continually ignore it.
> Too bad Eddie Chambers isn't still fighting at CW, that might have helped.


----------



## It's Ovah

dyna said:


> The best division noone has ever heard of


Amen to that. People moan about the heavyweight division being shit without realising what's lurking under their very noses.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> It's what underground metal to mainstream pop music.
> 
> Scares casuals, produces greatness.


I know we joke about this stuff but it really isn't hyperbole and it isn't just casuals. RING mag, YTBC hardcores, serious boxing scribes, podcasts, etc i havent seen a single one talk about the fight before or after i find it shocking tbh. HBO needs to get on board already it's not just the individual talent and styles but the depth, a little money would produce an amazing quantity of top shelf boxing.


----------



## dyna

The music is really fitting.





It's prob already posted though.
Just wanted to mention the music


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> The *music is really fitting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's prob already posted though.
> Just wanted to mention the music


True but i would much rather hear the crown and Spanish announcers going nuts.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> I know we joke about this stuff but it really isn't hyperbole and it isn't just casuals. RING mag, YTBC hardcores, serious boxing scribes, podcasts, etc i havent seen a single one talk about the fight before or after i find it shocking tbh.


I've got a horrible suspicion our thread is the biggest outlet on the cruiserweights in the west.



Vysotsky said:


> HBO needs to get on board already it's not just the individual talent and styles but the depth, a little money would produce an amazing quantity of top shelf boxing.


They are too busy hyping up hopeless american prospects and catchweight mexicans.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> *I've got a horrible suspicion our thread is the biggest outlet on the cruiserweights in the west.
> *
> 
> They are too busy hyping up hopeless american prospects and catchweight mexicans.


This is literally true and we have maybe 10 regular posters who contribute and discuss? Oh boxing. If Kim and Montoya don't discuss this on their next podcast i'm going to stop listening out of disgust....for at least a month.


----------



## Flea Man

Since I published an article yesterday on Bad Left Hook it's had over a thousand hits and 60+ comments.

Many are high on Sledgehammer.


----------



## dyna




----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Since I published an article yesterday on Bad Left Hook it's had over a thousand hits and 60+ comments.


That's a good article but you should've mentioned V.E.Ramirez-Afolabi somewhere.

It wasn't just a regular fight.


----------



## LeapingHook

Cruiserweight is already a good division and has MASSES of potential. I want to see Chakhkiev in big fights again, he deserves a second shot now (although Kucher is a step in the right direction and isn't an easy fight by any measure)


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> That's a good article but you should've mentioned V.E.Ramirez-Afolabi somewhere.
> 
> It wasn't just a regular fight.


And when FOTY gets announced somewhere in december it won't even be mentioned.
I would bet money on it.

Casuals will probably think Guerrero-Thurman was FOTY


----------



## doug.ie

Flea Man said:


> Since I published an article yesterday on Bad Left Hook it's had over a thousand hits and 60+ comments.
> 
> Many are high on Sledgehammer.


great.

will look at that later for sure.

good man flea.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> That's a good article but you should've mentioned V.E.Ramirez-Afolabi somewhere.
> 
> It wasn't just a regular fight.


Connor and I are doing English commentary for it when a decent version becomes available


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


>


:lol: Twat.


----------



## Lester1583

Lebedev interview after the Kalenga fight:


> Question: Was it a tough fight?
> 
> Lebedev: Yes it was, but I was expecting this. My trainer wanted me to stick to the plan but I slightly deviated from it. I should've pressed forward more after the 7th or 8 th round. But I felt that my opponent was still dangerous and could catch me. So I stayed careful.
> 
> Q: How hard did Kalenga hit you when you got knocked down?
> 
> L: I felt it. It was the first knockdown of my career. Hope it will be the last. I was buzzed. I'm not gonna deny it, say that I just slipped.
> 
> Q: When you caught him with that punch, could you have finished him?
> 
> L: I caught him with a good shot but intentionally didn't follow it up, this comrade was still dangerous, swinging wildly, throwing unpredictably. So I kept my composure and kept my distance.
> 
> Q: Are you ready to face Marco Huck?
> 
> L: Of course! Marco Huck is a serious fighter, there's a reason he's the number 1 cruiser, but I had a great fight with him. I don't know if the second fight is gonna be this good but, you know, something's eating me inside, I want to face him again.
> It's just a sport, nothing more. We were just sitting with Kalenga moments ago in a doping-control room, taking tests and he was smiling, nothing personal. A likelable mild-mannered guy. Looks mean on pictures but not in person.
> 
> Q: Were you feeling good over the 12 round distance.
> 
> L: Yes, I even felt in the 12th that could go few more rounds. I felt like I've won final rounds.
> 
> Q: Guillermo Jones hits harder than Kalenga?
> 
> L: They are not even comparable. Kalenga is definitely a harder puncher, you saw how well-built he is. Although all my sparring partners were very strong too, maybe I'll show you pictures of them someday.
> 
> Q: What were you saying to yourself when you started to get weary?
> 
> L: In the 7th round I caught myself looking at the clock. And immediately said to myself: "He's tired too, you can't slow down now, he will tire more".
> 
> Q: Were you disappointed that you didn't get the KO?
> 
> L: No, I never expect my opponent to go down. This is never my goal.
> 
> Q: Did you execute your gameplan or something went wrong?
> 
> L: We planned exactly this kind of fight, this strategy. Ernesto Zavala advised me to put the pressure after the 8th round, to finish the fight. Maybe fighters like Ruslan Provodnikov or Sergey Kovalev would have done that, but I'm not Ruslan or Sergey, I'm Denis Lebedev, so I fought like my inner voice told me.
> 
> Q: Was your opponent tougher than you expected?
> 
> L: No, I was expecting him to be tough. I've watched all of his fights and even the one he lost, which I thought he won.
> 
> Q: Would you give him a rematch?
> 
> L: Sure, why not?
> 
> Q: To whom do you dedicate this victory?
> 
> L: To our grandfathers, World War II veterans (May 9th is the Victory Day in Russia). I take my hat off and kneel on one knee before them. I hope as long as the russian people are on this earth, they will remember that day.


----------



## dyna

Lebedev is a class act.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Connor and I are doing English commentary for it when a decent version becomes available


Don't forget what I told you - use Marciano's New England accent and Connor should take a few English classes from Golovkin.

And you'll be gold.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Since I published an article yesterday on Bad Left Hook it's had over a thousand hits and 60+ comments.
> 
> Many are high on Sledgehammer.


Ya i saw that yesterday very good article. Love the dubbing idea but tbh i don't think it's necessary for a Spanish language war, i'd rather just hear the passionate Latin commentary. yelling, crowd for VER/Ola.


----------



## PivotPunch

Out of the CW champs at the moment Lebedev is the only one i don't want to fall prey to one of the prospects. Does anyone know why/how his brother died?
AFter which belts are Chakhiev and Kudryashov going after? There are only Huck and Hernandez left beside the other Russians witht he same promoter but getting Huck and Hernandez will be tough/impossible without a mandatory spot. 
Drozd is going to beat Wlod again and after that he'll have to fight the winner of Makabu-Mchunu right?


----------



## Vysotsky

PivotPunch said:


> Out of the CW champs at the moment Lebedev is the only one i don't want to fall prey to one of the prospects. Does anyone know why/how his brother died?
> AFter which belts are Chakhiev and Kudryashov going after? There are only Huck and Hernandez left beside the other Russians witht he same promoter but getting Huck and Hernandez will be tough/impossible without a mandatory spot.
> Drozd is going to beat Wlod again and after that he'll have to fight the winner of Makabu-Mchunu right?


Yup Rakhim is #3 in IBF behind Ramirez and Ola so he'll likely get to fight for a mandatory position next and take on the YPH/Ramirez winner if he's victorious. Kudryashov isn't as fortunate and isn't even rated in the WBO but is #5 WBC, only way he gets a title shot without fighting another Ryabinsky guy is if the Makabu/Mchunu winner beats Drozd.

I think Lebedev is safe for a bit Usyk isn't rated in the WBA and Makabu/Mchunu are going the WBC route. Don't see anyone else in the ratings having a chance to beat him. If Dorticos stops being an idiot and fights Gassiev that winner would be a deserving challenger, Huck has been talking about fighting in the US if a network got involved to help make a unification fight that would be ideal, though unlikey.

1. Youri Kalenga
2. Beibut Shumenov
3. Yunier Dorticos
4. Ilunga Makabu
5. Mateusz Masternak
6. Dmitry Kudryashov
7. BJ Flores
8. Denton Daley
9. Krzysztof Glowacki
10. Tony Bellew
11. Rakhim Chakhkiev
12. Lukasz Janik
13. Anthony McCraken
14. Alex Guerrero
15. Noel Gevor


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> Does anyone know why/how his brother died?


Thrombosis.

Died while walking with his kid.

Happened in 2011 - he was 30 years old.

Lebedev helps his widow and is taking care of his son now.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> isn't even rated in the WBO


It's boxing though.

So ratings don't mean shit.

Shumenov is #2 .

You can always "adjust" ratings, especially outta respect for a good person.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Lebedev


By the way,



> Q: How much weight do you cut?
> 
> Lebedev: I don't cut weight at all. My mid-season walk-around weight is 210 pounds. As soon as I start training I lose weight immediately. I never cut weight, even in the amateurs.


----------



## doug.ie

Flea Man said:


> Since I published an article yesterday on Bad Left Hook it's had over a thousand hits and 60+ comments.
> 
> Many are high on Sledgehammer.


great reading...I cant post a comment for 24 hours as a new member.

charr will only be making waves in his bathtub


----------



## LeapingHook

Lester1583 said:


> By the way,


Old-school. :deal


----------



## Lester1583

LeapingHook said:


> Old-school. :deal





Lester1583 said:


> On a side note, unlike say Thai-fighters, ex-Soviet/Russians rarely were/are big weight cutters.
> 
> Orzubek's walk around weight was about 143-145.
> 
> In fact, most of them fought at their natural (or close to) weights - Arbachakov, Kirillov, Bakhtin, Lebedev etc.
> 
> Kostya probably is the only well-known fighter who used to cut large amounts of weight.


Which is sometimes is not a good thing though - not cutting weight that is.


----------



## Flea Man

doug.ie said:


> great reading...I cant post a comment for 24 hours as a new member.
> 
> charr will only be making waves in his bathtub


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> It's boxing though.
> 
> So ratings don't mean shit.
> 
> Shumenov is #2 .
> 
> You can always "adjust" ratings, especially outta respect for a good person.


Yeah, but Shumenov really IS "number two." :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Thrombosis.
> 
> Died while walking with his kid.
> 
> Happened in 2011 - he was 30 years old.
> 
> Lebedev helps his widow and is taking care of his son now.


I love Lebedev.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> Connor and I are doing English commentary for it when a decent version becomes available


You already have it?
I could try uploading to youtube but it will be in sub-15 minute parts


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> You already have it?
> I could try uploading to youtube but it will be in sub-15 minute parts


I don't have a good version yet mate.


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> I don't have a good version yet mate.


Got the first part uploaded.





Other parts are being uploaded right now.


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> Got the first part uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other parts are being uploaded right now.


:happy You're a gent, cheers mate :good


----------



## dyna

All parts uploaded


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> I've got a horrible suspicion our thread is the *biggest outlet on the cruiserweights in the west*.





Vysotsky said:


> This is literally true and we have maybe *10 regular posters* who contribute and discuss? Oh boxing. If Kim and Montoya don't discuss this on their next podcast i'm going to stop listening out of disgust....for at least a month.


10 is pretty generous already
:lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Usyk


VER is exactly the kind of fighter you'd wanna see Usyk against in a 12 round distance.


----------



## Cableaddict

Thanks for the vids, Dyna. :thumbsup


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Underground resistance





Flea Man said:


> Kill me





dyna said:


> The Land of No Return


It's the Mad Max zone of boxing - no civilized human survives there, feather fisted runners are prey - Death is the promoter.

Only the battle-scared possessed soldiers of war fighting in an eternal battle for the ultimate supremacy.

Belts are the new fuel, belts are the new money, belts are everything now.

Everybody wants a belt - peolpe lie, steal and kill for belts.

Those who have belts, those have the power.

To get the belt one must kill it's master and his servants.

And it's a hard task, a mightly hard task.

Many have tried and many have died.

The Cruiserweight Wastelands are filled with scum (they were promoters once), whores (officials as they call themselves now) and bounty hunters (contenders and pretenders in the distant past).
They are writhing in pointless endless agony as the belts are unreachable to them.

The Belt Masters are too powerful, too protected, too unbeatable.

There's only four of them - Four Death Dealers.

Captain Muamer - a sadistic brute - he likes to torture innocent people, human suffering brings a smile to his maniacal face - sometimes he lets his victims go, gives'em hope, only to stomp them to death minutes later.
His cruelty is only exceeded by his greed.
He dwells in the city of the damned - Gerlin.

Dan Lebedansky - a beautiful peaceful man once, he lost everything trying to save his family from The Beast of Felino.
A broken man he lived alone for years.
With only one thought on his mind - to avenge.
On his quest for vengeance he found out that it was Captain Muamer who was behind all of his grief.
Dan sneaked into Gerlin (with the help of a young troubadour Usyk), decapitated Muamer's bodyguards and almost killed Muamer in a fierce fight before he got ambushed by the Captain's minions.
But he took one of Muamer's belts with him.
Many years have past since that day.
Dan is now the governor of his own city, Chek-town - a small oasis of justice amidst the sea of violence.
Citizens amiably call him The Swantrooper.
He's getting old, he's not what he used to be - but he's still a feared and respected man.
As long as he's got one of the four belts, there is a hope.

Hernandez - a thief - nobody knows who he is, nobody ever saw him but legend has it he's of nomad descent - a spiritual guru who travels tirelessly in search of anything that can be stolen.

Griga the Blackbird - a lovable womanizer - rich, fast-talking, easy going, smiling, former bounty hunter who now lives nearby the city walls of Chek-town.
But despite his harmless appearance he's a skilled fighter and the only man to complete the Quest of Wlod in which he captured the fourth existing belt.

And this is where the law stops and chaos begins.

Blasphemy, destruction, rape, pandemonium, cephalotripsy.
No words can describe what happens in the Cruiserweight Wastelands.

Those cursed creatures inhabitating the ruins of Europe - what sick imagination has created them?

Mchunutos - half-man, half-vomit.
Chakhkhkhk - blood-thirsty double-mustacheod neanderthal-golem.
Yuggoth Kalenga - genetically modified minotaur.
Kakabu - cannibalistic mutant.
Doctor Yunier Dorticos - mad vulvectomy-obsessed gynecologist.
Victor - Dr. Dorticos' perversed assistant.
Ola Zanetti - gay siren.
Aslan - muslim holocaust preacher.

And then there's a paralazying, horror-inducing tale among older folks that there was an antihuman experiment many, many centuries ago - and it went horribly wrong - the monster has been created in the East - the hammer-wielding monster that is going to eradicate mankind.
The apocalyptic warrior of the nuclear city of Volgodonsk.
It will awake 666 years after it's creation.

And that year is now.


----------



## Flea Man

You Ruskies sure have a way with words.


----------



## dyna

There's also William Fernando Souza Bezerra a.k.a. cruiserweight Wilder


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> There's also William Fernando Souza Bezerra a.k.a. cruiserweight Wilder


It's actually @Vic beating his soccer teammates on weekends.


----------



## Vic

Lester1583 said:


> It's actually @Vic beating his soccer teammates on weekends.


ThatÂ´s exactly it! haha


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> I rape minds


Not even going to try responding with something clever or creative, that was excellent Lester. I know what you're saying about Usyk/VER only problem is he's championship level someone similar to VER would be good as a test before he breaks into the top 10 but VER would be as tough as most the champions or best contenders. It would be cool if Sanya got the WBO belt and after VER breaks YPH they unify, parallels to the Alekseev happening would also be hard to miss.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO

Best thread on CHB. I would like to express my heartfelt gratitude to all involved.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> I know what you're saying about Usyk/VER only problem is he's championship level someone similar to VER would be good as a test before he breaks into the top 10 but VER would be as tough as most the champions or best contenders. It would be cool if Sanya got the WBO belt and after VER breaks YPH they unify, parallels to the Alekseev happening would also be hard to miss.


Aslan would be good - he's way past his prime but still got what Usyk needs at this stage of his career.

How many times has the poor guy been robbed, by the way?

He's almost the undisputed champion of the division with the strongest resume and wins over Huck, Drozd and YPH.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Aslan would be good - he's way past his prime but still got what Usyk needs at this stage of his career.
> 
> How many times the poor guy has been robbed, by the way?
> 
> He's almost the undisputed champion of the divisions with the strongest resume and wins over Huck, Drozd and YPH.


That would be a perfect fight exactly what i was talking about. Larghetti would be a decent one for him too.


----------



## dyna

Firat "Hopkins of the North Star" Arslan

But Guillermo Jones got an comparable resume too with Johnny Nelson, Lebedev and a younger Arslan


----------



## It's Ovah

Guillermo Jones, aka Lord Humungous Weightdrainer.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> That would be a perfect fight exactly what i was talking about. Larghetti would be a decent one for him too.


The Machine - VER is another dream fight and an instant FOTY contender.

Victor doesn't hit as hard as say Lebedev to just stop Rakhim with a single punch, especially a fresh Rakhim, so it's gonna be brutal for as long as it lasts.

Actually, it's hard to think of a bad fight involving VER.

Unless it's the Sledgehammer.

Then it's a very bad fight.

For Ramirez.



dyna said:


> But Guillermo Jones got an comparable resume too with Johnny Nelson, Lebedev and a younger Arslan





It's Ovah said:


> Guillermo Jones, aka Lord Humungous Weightdrainer.


Cunningham, the still useful Braithwaite and Brudov.

By the way, I don't remember details but Brudov said he believes Guillermo cheated at the weigh-in, said no way he made the cruiserweight limit.

Just an excuse probably.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> the scariest hardest punching division in boxing


In case anybody missed Ramirez's previous slugfest:





This fight alone makes other weights useless.


----------



## Flea Man

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Best thread on CHB. I would like to express my heartfelt gratitude to all involved.


Mos def.


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> There's also William Fernando Souza Bezerra a.k.a. cruiserweight Wilder


Who?

OK, tell us about this guy. Seriously any good, or just a local Brazilian sensation? He hasn't fought a single guy I've ever heard of, so -

Oh wait... i get it .... "The Cruiserweight Wilder."

Funny. :fire :-( :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Shame Frenkel got depressed.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Shame Frenkel got depressed.


Frenkel was solid.

Not a great fighter in the making but a good euro-fighter.
In a good way - well-schooled, heavy-handed, above average handspeed, proper movement, jab (could've used it more), mediocre defensive reflexes.
Was a potential titlist-material.

That Macarinelli KO was brutal although it was too competitive for my liking - Frenkel allowed himself to get bullied by a faded Enzo at times and got hit with some unnecessary punches on the ropes and while on the attack.

On a side note, Lebedev is on the decline - visibly slower than 4-5 years, especially on his feet.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> You almost sound like Haye is the hardest punching cruiser ever, Pivot.
> It's not his power that's questionable it's his high rankings at cruiser that are.
> He was a fine champion, he could hit and the division is shallow but more and more often I see him talked about as almost a Holyfiled's successor.
> Which is unacceptable.
> They all musta forgot Johnny Nelson's trunks.





Flea Man said:


> Haye only sparked Gurov


"Haye was undisputed!" is not that impressive considering it was against declining Mormeck in a relatively even fight and the mighty Enzo.
Add in a couple of euro-level fighters like Gurov and Frag and that's about it, as far is Haye's cruiser resume is concerned.

A fine athletic fighter with some glaring flaws.
Very good power, explosive but often sloppy, overreliant on defensive reflexes (which weren't that great), questionable stamina, low workrate, shaky chin.
Could he have achieved more? Sure.
Was he some unfulfilled great potential? He never was that.

JC Gomez or say Jirov were easily on his level.

Nothing wrong with rating Haye over them just don't think there's a gap between Haye and the rest of the best of the modern cruisers.


----------



## dyna

"Haye was undisputed!"
There was always the IBF belt that Cunningham had.

I do think Haye was above Jirov, certainly as a heavyweight.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> There was always the IBF belt that Cunningham had.


Nobody ever cared about Cunningham, nor his belts.



dyna said:


> I do think Haye was above Jirov


 @Vysotsky is gonna bodypunch you to a pulp with facts, runes and mad folk-music.



dyna said:


> I do think Haye was above Jirov, certainly as a heavyweight.


Yup, Vasya should have never moved up - his style wasn't well-suited for heavyweights, even though he finished Mesi's career.


----------



## Flea Man

Jirov would've won the belt--possibly--in Marciano's era.

Not a given though. 

And yes, Haye is massively overrated as a cruiserweight.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Jirov would've won the belt--possibly--in Marciano's era.


I'm not sure if that's a compliment to Jirov or an insult to Marciano.


----------



## One to watch

Lester1583 said:


> "Haye was undisputed!" is not that impressive considering it was against declining Mormeck in a relatively even fight and the mighty Enzo.
> Add in a couple of euro-level fighters like Gurov and Frag and that's about it, as far is Haye's cruiser resume is concerned.
> 
> A fine athletic fighter with some glaring flaws.
> Very good power, explosive but often sloppy, overreliant on defensive reflexes (which weren't that great), questionable stmina, low workrate, shaky chin.
> Could he have achieved more? Sure.
> Was he some unfulfilled great potential? He never was that.
> 
> JC Gomez or say Jirov were easily on his level.
> 
> Nothing wrong with rating Haye over them just dont't think there's a gap between Haye and the rest of the best of the modern cruisers.


I'm glad you feel this way.his record is hardly one for the ages,and the crop he was at the top of wasn't good enough for the no 2 AT cruiser talk that goes on.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> I'm not sure if that's a compliment to Jirov or an insult to Marciano.


Somewhere in between.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Frenkel was solid.
> 
> Not a great fighter in the making but a good euro-fighter.
> In a good way - well-schooled, heavy-handed, above average handspeed, proper movement, jab (could've used it more), mediocre defensive reflexes.
> Was a potential titlist-material.
> 
> That Macarinelli KO was brutal although it was too competitive for my liking - Frenkel allowed himself to get bullied by a faded Enzo at times and got hit with some unnecessary punches on the ropes and while on the attack.
> 
> On a side note, Lebedev is on the decline - visibly slower than 4-5 years, especially on his feet.


Word from the gyms in Germany was that Huck and Frenkel hated eachother and Frenkel knocked Huck out on two separate occasions in sparring, after the second time Wegner forbid him from sparring Huck.

The Swan's feet may have slowed down but his footwork has improved so its kind of a trade off.



dyna said:


> "Haye was undisputed!"
> There was always the IBF belt that Cunningham had.
> 
> I do think Haye was above Jirov, certainly as a heavyweight.


In terms of resume sure (although his resume at the weight is grossly overrated by many) Jirov and Gomez both had the misfortune of fighting during a pretty barren era. H2H both of them beat Haye most likely by stoppage.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Word from the gyms in Germany was that Huck and Frenkel hated eachother and Frenkel knocked Huck out on two separate occasions in sparring, after the second time Wegner forbid him from sparring Huck.


Possible, I guess, as Frenkel definitely could hit - although I wouldn't bet on him repeating this feat in a real fight.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> I do think Haye was above Jirov, certainly as a heavyweight.





Lester1583 said:


> Yup, Vasya should have never moved up - his style wasn't well-suited for heavyweights, even though he finished Mesi's career.


The same goes for JC Gomez - his whole heavyweight stint was just an excuse to be fat and sniff coke.

Typical cuban - talented and lazy.

He's the kind of fighter who needs to be 100 % in order to be sharp - his offense is always one step away from being sloppy (which in turn affected his handspeed) and defense one step away from being dangerously open.

And as many seasoned amateurs he hit his peak early.
He was as good as it gets a year after he turned pro.
Lean, fast and all business.

The Dominguez rematch is stark contrast to the first fight - just a slopfest - a sign of things to come.
The first fight is a pretty good action-packed contest - worth a look. Just as Valuev - Dominguez but for other reasons.
The Tagoe fight was the first one Pantera's legs didn't look the same as before - nothing serious but slightly more ponderous, less spring, more flat-footed.
And his legs were one of his main assets.

His record flatters him - he was never a hard puncher.
But a good, classically-trained technician.

He's rarely discussed nowdays - another wasted semi-forgotten career.

@Kid Cubano @Rigondeaux, Rigo's not the only cuban, guys.



Vysotsky said:


> In terms of resume sure (although his resume at the weight is grossly overrated by many) Jirov and Gomez both had the misfortune of fighting during a pretty barren era. H2H both of them beat Haye most likely by stoppage.


There was a talk of the Gomez-Jirov unification fight back then.
Alas, never happened.

They would've made an interesting trio, actually - Haye, Gomez and Jirov.

Haye must blitz Jirov early and it's a possibility - the longer the fight goes the better Vasya's chances are - that enormous workrate and excellent bodypunching is not what Haye would wanna face in the later rounds.

Vasya can outwork Gomez as he doesn't have that kind of power and not a pure outiside mover, he liked his inside fighting too.

Gomez is technically the best fighter of the three and certainly much better than Haye - if it's a focused early Gomez he can win a decision, even if he gets hurt or dropped in the process.

@Powerpuncher
@Bill Jincock, they are not black and white, for crissake!!! 
I know you want to discuss some Johnny Nelson - I can feel it. 
Those trunks are beckoning you.
Don't fight it.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Lester1583 said:


> The same goes for JC Gomez - his whole heavyweight stint was just an excuse to be fat and sniff coke.
> 
> Typical cuban - talented and lazy.
> 
> He's the kind of fighter who needs to be 100 % in order to be sharp - his offense is always one step away from being sloppy (which in turn affected his handspeed) and defense one step away from being dangerously open.
> 
> And as many seasoned amateurs he hit his peak early.
> He was as good it gets a year after he turned pro.
> Lean, fast and all business.
> 
> The Dominguez rematch is stark contrast to the first fight - just a slopfest - a sign of things to come.
> The first fight is a pretty good action-packed contest - worth a look. Just as Valuev - Dominguez but for other reasons.
> The Tagoe fight was the first one Pantera's legs didn't look the same as before - nothing serious but slightly more ponderous, less spring, more flat-footed.
> And his legs were one of his main assets.
> 
> His record flatters him - he was never a hard puncher.
> But a good, classically-trained technician.
> 
> He's rarely discussed nowdays - another wasted semi-forgotten career.
> 
> @Kid Cubano @Rigondeaux, Rigo's not the only cuban, guys.
> 
> There was a talk of the Gomez-Jirov unification fight back then.
> Alas, never happened.
> 
> They would've made an interesting trio, actually - Haye, Gomez and Jirov.
> 
> Haye must blitz Jirov early and it's a possibility - the longer the fight goes the better Vasya's chances are - that enormous workrate and excellent bodypunching is not what Haye would wanna face in the later rounds.
> 
> Vasya can outwork Gomez as he doesn't have that kind of power and not a pure outiside mover, he liked his inside fighting too.
> 
> Gomez is technically the best fighter of the three and certainly much better than Haye - if it's a focused early Gomez he can win a decision, even if he gets hurt or dropped in the process.
> 
> @Powerpuncher
> @Bill Jincock, they are not black and white, for crissake!!!
> I know you want to discuss some Johnny Nelson - I can feel it.
> Those trunks are beckoning you.
> Don't fight it.


Im aware of JC talent,and i was a big fan of him.
he moved to HW not only to be fat but because nobody left at CW to beat and looking for more money.He was extremely talented,no doubt. 
and here is when Rigo's comparison comes handy, you said as a typical cuban:talented and lazy. Well, Rigo walks around just a few pounds above 122, he's known for been a gym rat,exercise daily, barely drinks or party. He can be ready for a fight in 3-4 weeks. Thats the difference.


----------



## Lester1583

Kid Cubano said:


> he moved to HW not only to be fat but because nobody left at CW to beat and looking for more money.


It was a tongue-in-cheek comment partially, KC.

Cruisers aren't exactly known for being a money division, unless you're one of the very few relatively big names.



Kid Cubano said:


> you said as a typical cuban:talented and lazy.


I can't get the picture of Solis out of my head.



Kid Cubano said:


> Well, Rigo walks around just a few pounds above 122, he's known for been a gym rat,exercise daily, barely drinks or party. He can be ready for a fight in 3-4 weeks. Thats the difference.


That's not a good thing at all.
He won't get any fights if he's going to continue to look like the same fighter who ended Donaire's career.

What's goin' on with Dorticos, by the way?
No news from him.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Lester1583 said:


> It was a tongue-in-cheek comment partially, KC.
> 
> Cruisers aren't exactly known for being a money division, unless you're one of the very few relatively big names.
> 
> I can't get the picture of Solis out of my head.
> 
> That's not a good thing at all.
> He won't get any fights if he's going to continue to look like the same fighter who ended Donaire's career.
> 
> What's goin' on with Dorticos, by the way?
> No news from him.


Dorticos is waiting to be called to a big fight. I don't expect too much from him to be honest.
His discipline and management aren't the best.


----------



## dyna

Maybe Solis will be in shape in his next fight...


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> But a good, classically-trained technician.


"Technician" is not the right word probably.

More like a skilled boxer-puncher.


----------



## Rigondeaux

Lester1583 said:


> It was a tongue-in-cheek comment partially, KC.
> 
> Cruisers aren't exactly known for being a money division, unless you're one of the very few relatively big names.
> 
> I can't get the picture of Solis out of my head.
> 
> That's not a good thing at all.
> He won't get any fights if he's going to continue to look like the same fighter who ended Donaire's career.
> 
> What's goin' on with Dorticos, by the way?
> No news from him.


Dorticos is going through promotional issues with Caribe Promotions. Dorticos is trying to get out of his contract. He said he refused to fight one more fight for Caribe. I believe at this point his is waiting for his contract to expire


----------



## Lester1583

Rigondeaux said:


> Dorticos is going through promotional issues with Caribe Promotions. Dorticos is trying to get out of his contract. He said he refused to fight one more fight for Caribe. I believe at this point his is waiting for his contract to expire


Thanks for the info.

Another promising fighter in a promotional mess.


----------



## Lester1583

Having just rewatched the XXX-rated war that was G.Jones-Johnny Nelson, I got a polemical confession to make:

I don't think Nelson's nickname describes his fighting style accurately.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Having just rewatched the XXX-rated war that was G.Jones-Johnny Nelson, I got a polemical confession to make:
> 
> I don't think Nelson's nickname describes his fighting style accurately.


The decision was quite entertaining really, in a sad way.


----------



## Lester1583

> Q: Have you ever measured your punching power?
> 
> Kudryashov: Long time ago, when I just met my wife, she and I were walking down the amusement park and saw this entertainment attraction - a "punch a guy to the body" punching machine.
> She said to me: "You're a boxer, try it!".
> I punched it and scored 1000 kilos after which I got doused with water by this machine.
> "Why didn't you warn me, granny?", - I asked the older woman who was selling tickets.
> "You're so tiny, son. Much bigger guys punched this machine many times and never hit those numbers. I never thought you could do it", - said she.
> Since then I never tried any of those machines and never even saw one again.


----------



## Flea Man

:lol:


----------



## Zopilote

@Lester1583

Have been checking out a lot from Kudryashov and Usyk. Gotta say that I'm a fan of them both! Beautiful fighters to watch, the both of them :good


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Have been checking out a lot from Kudryashov and Usyk. Gotta say that I'm a fan of them both! Beautiful fighters to watch, the both of them :good


What's even better is that they're not the only two promising/interesting fighters in the division.

And almost all of them have got fan-friendly styles.


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> What's even better is that they're not the only two promising/interesting fighters in the division.
> 
> And almost all of them have got fan-friendly styles.


and the only one who doesn't Mchunu is still spectacular to watch (if you like counterpunchers) and it's especially spectacular since he is a CW but he moves like a MW and he is a 5'8 or so super muscular CW you really wouldn't think that he has that kind of style when you look at him you would think he is a come forward puncher but he is a super slick southpaw counterpuncher who counters and outboxed guys who are much taller he is one of the most unique fighters in boxing today


----------



## Vysotsky

Kid Cubano said:


> Dorticos is waiting to be called to a big fight. I don't expect too much from him to be honest.
> His discipline and management aren't the best.


That guy keeps talking about not getting opportunities (while he's a CW fighting out of the US wtf do you expect) yet has backed out of the Gassiev fight 3 or 4 separate times.


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> he is a 5'8 or so super muscular CW


Lebedev is 5â€² 11â€³ and a former light heavyweight.
Dropping oxes like Kalenga.

Usyk is a gigantic 6â€² 3â€³ who moves better than Watanabe.

Meanwhile Many Times Thurman can't stop a completely outclassed Salido's leftover and Canelo is still learning what cutting off the ring is.



Vysotsky said:


> Gassiev


Gassiev is fighting Felix Cora today.

Cora was an undefeated contender once.
Until he ran into the tough former ice hockey player/world kickboxing champion/mathematician Vadim Tokarev.

Who stopped him in a mini-slugfest - worth a look - 4th round especially:




Funny, Bernstein says the same words we're saying here - about the division being wrongly ignored.

Tokarev's KO of Swartz is sheer brutality.

Tokarev then lost a close decision to young Huck.


----------



## dyna

#JustCruiserweightFeelings 
When you go the distance but still end up being knocked out


----------



## Lester1583

Usyk-Knyazev weigh-in:


----------



## Cableaddict

^ "Man Tits" doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## LeapingHook

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk-Knyazev weigh-in:


That stare... was emotionless.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> The russian champions are taking care of the meanest challengers while YPH is fighting once a year (the Ring's champ).





Vysotsky said:


> It's happening though even if the date and whatnot isn't set


It's official - Makabu-Mchunu on May 16 in South Africa.

Another long-awaited fight that totally wipes the floor with Pacweather.

The winner will face Drozd.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> It's official - Makabu-Mchunu on May 16 in South Africa.
> 
> Another long-awaited fight that totally wipes the floor with Pacweather.
> 
> The winner will face Drozd.


YOWZA !!!!!!

Not just a great fight, but a brilliant clash of styles. And then Drodz, just wow.

- But the fight will be in S. Africa? I suppose that means no USA exposure at all? Unbelievable.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Cora was an undefeated contender once.
> Until he ran into the tough former ice hockey player/world kickboxing champion/mathematician Vadim Tokarev.
> 
> Who stopped him in a mini-slugfest - worth a look - 4th round especially:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, Bernstein says the same words we're saying here - about the division being wrongly ignored.
> 
> Tokarev's KO of Swartz is sheer brutality.
> 
> Tokarev then lost a close decision to young Huck.


Oh i was a very big Tokarev fan ya its an awesome fight. Huck ran like a bitch for the most part against Vadim somewhat reminiscent of how he did against Lebedev why is he such a scared pussy against Russian punchers? Didn't know he was a mathematician.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Oh i was a very big Tokarev fan ya its an awesome fight. Huck ran like a bitch for the most part against Vadim somewhat reminiscent of how he did against Lebedev why is he such a scared pussy against Russian punchers? Didn't know he was a mathematician.


Unlike Lebedev Tokarev didnt have the stamina to keep up with Huck.:rofl Underrated win for Huck. :deal


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Oh i was a very big Tokarev fan ya its an awesome fight. Huck ran like a bitch for the most part against Vadim somewhat reminiscent of how he did against Lebedev why is he such a scared pussy against Russian punchers? Didn't know he was a mathematician.





Berliner said:


> Unlike Lebedev Tokarev didnt have the stamina to keep up with Huck.:rofl Underrated win for Huck. :deal


Huck is a natural fighter - crude, awkward and looks horrible from a purist's point of view - but he's effective and versatile in his own way.
He's got that innate understanding of fighting - closer to Vitali than the technically correct Wlad.

Although for such a strong and durable fighter he's surprisingly not often keen on relying on his toughness when he fights stronger or harder punching opponents.

By the way, Gassiev expectedly beat Cora:





Rather monotonius fight and Gassiev still looks somewhat fragile - but otherwise a solid performance - good combinations, workrate and a praiseworthy commitment to bodypunching.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Huck is a natural fighter - crude, awkward and looks horrible from a purist's point of view - but he's effective and versatile in his own way.
> He's got that innate understanding of fighting - closer to Vitali than the technically correct Wlad.
> 
> Although for such a strong and durable fighter he's surprisingly not often keen on relying on his toughness when he fights stronger or harder punching opponents.
> 
> By the way, Gassiev expectedly beat Cora:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather monotonius fight and Gassiev still looks somewhat fragile - but otherwise a solid performance - good combinations and a praiseworthy commitment to bodypunching.


Yeah this is true. Huck just isnt smart enough to be smart (in a defensive way) but still be dangerous in an offensive way. He is full offensive or in full defensive mode. He has no "in between". And because he is pretty crude it makes it easy for fighters like Lebedev to counter him and hit him so he tends to go in to a shell against punchers.

Gassiev looked good. In round 7 he got in to a bit of pressure but in the rest of the fight he was in total control. He is still VERY young for a Cruiserweight and has plenty room to improve imo. He looked much more fluid in his work than he was against Harth. Cora isnt a big deal but also no bum.


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> I like to usyk, usyk





Vysotsky said:


> I like to usyk, usyk





dyna said:


> I like to usyk, usyk





Flea Man said:


> You like to usyk!


Usyk - Knyazev:





Totally one-sided beatdown - Knyzaev took serious punishment and showed heart but not much else - Usyk was his usual self, offense a bit sloppy, almost in a sparring-mode.

It's time to step up in class.


----------



## dyna

What's not to love about Usyk.


----------



## Berliner

Usky coordination is pretty amazing. One of the best in world boxing. He got some great moves for such a big guy. 
Although I think that he lacks a world class punch. Still hits hard enough to get the respect of his opponents.


----------



## Pineapple Expresso

Usyk is the truth :deal


----------



## Cableaddict

Berliner said:


> *Usky coordination is pretty amazing. One of the best in world boxing.* He got some great moves for such a big guy.
> Although I think that he lacks a world class punch. Still hits hard enough to get the respect of his opponents.


For real.

In the second round, I think he invented a new move: "The two-footed pull counter" ! :smile

Even Roy Jones would be impressed.


----------



## Cableaddict

(No ****. :lol: )


----------



## Flea Man

Usyk is top boy. Really hope he gets the Huck--Glowacki winner soon enough.

In the interim, a fight with Kalenga would prepare him perfectly for Huck, although it'll never happen at this stage. If not, hopefully Wlod if he loses to Drozd again. That stylistic match up (patient low output, high and tight guard) favours Usyk big time IMO


----------



## It's Ovah

dyna said:


> What's not to love about Usyk.


His hair, ludicrous stockings and psycho killer eyes? No, that last is definitely a plus point.


----------



## dyna

It's Ovah said:


> His hair, ludicrous stockings and psycho killer eyes? No, that last is definitely a plus point.


Those things are all complementary for his psycho killer look


----------



## Flea Man

It's Ovah said:


> His hair, ludicrous stockings and psycho killer eyes? No, that last is definitely a plus point.


What's wrong with the long socks? Worked for Mike Spinks.


----------



## Lester1583

Kudryashov is training with Drozd at the moment.

He will be on the undercard of Drozd-Wlod/Povetkin-Perez.


----------



## It's Ovah

dyna said:


> Those things are all complementary for his psycho killer look


Is there any particular ethnic/cultural reason Usyk has his hair like that? I know Tszyu had them, but he was central Asian. Is it some Cossack thing or does he just do it because it looks badass?


----------



## thehook13

It's Ovah said:


> Is there any particular ethnic/cultural reason Usyk has his hair like that? I know Tszyu had them, but he was central Asian. Is it some Cossack thing or does he just do it because it looks badass?


Definitely looks like a traditional cossack haircut. only thing missing is that big ass mustache


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov is training with Drozd at the moment.
> 
> He will be on the undercard of Drozd-Wlod/Povetkin-Perez.


Chakhkiev possibly too - they're (Ryabinsky) still deciding between Kucher and other choices.

Kudryashov's chihuahua's name is Floyd.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> What's wrong with the long socks? I wear them all the time.





Vysotsky said:


> In Usyk we trust


Usyk - Knyazev is the most watched sporting event of the year in Ukraine so far.

Even outperformed football matches by a wide margin.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk - Knyazev is the most watched sporting event in Ukraine of this year so far.
> 
> *Even outperformed football matches by a wide margin*.


Besides FC Shakhtar do they actually have decent football clubs there?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Besides FC Shakhtar do they actually have decent football clubs there?


I'm not sure if that's a dig at Sillakh _(that's racist!!!)_ or not but Dynamo Kiev is hardly a bad football club.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> psycho killer look


Usyk is actually one of the least intimidating and serious-looking/acting fighters outside the ring.


----------



## dyna

So when will the cruiser weights get an awesome song like this?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> So when will the cruiser weights get an awesome song like this?


Hopefully never.

Judah's eyebrows were already dead by the time Kostya entered the ring.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Oh i was a very big Tokarev fan Didn't know he was a mathematician.


This is how mathematicians look in Russia:


----------



## dyna

Anyone know if we have the footage of Henry Akinwande vs Johnny Nelson?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Anyone know if we have the footage of Henry Akinwande vs Johnny Nelson?


It's out there somewhere.

Highlights at least.

Not sure the full Nelson-Akinwande fight exists though.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> It's out there somewhere.
> 
> Highlights at least.
> 
> Not sure the full Nelson-Akinwande fight exists though.


When Simbros doesn't even have it, you know the chances are dire.


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> So when will the cruiser weights get an awesome song like this?


Man, that's some lousy lip-syncing.


----------



## Flea Man

Cableaddict said:


> When Simbros doesn't even have it, you know the chances are dire.


He's hardly a rare fight collector.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> It's out there somewhere.
> 
> Highlights at least.
> 
> Not sure the full Nelson-Akinwande fight exists though.


I heard from a friend that Lebedev had to go to the hospital a few days after the Kalenga fight? Some sort of injury with the brain?
Any truth to this?


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> I heard from a friend that Lebedev had to go to the hospital a few days after the Kalenga fight? Some sort of injury with the brain?
> Any truth to this?


http://news.rin.ru/eng/news///104563/7/
Russian boxer Denis Lebedev taken to hospital in Moscow. Doctors suspect the athlete a closed head injury after a clash with Youre Kalingas, who is a resident of Russia won last weekend.

Famous boxer was taken to the Institute of neurosurgery named Burdenko. The athlete complained of bad health after the fight, held on April 10 in Moscow.

It tells LifeNews, Lebedev appealed to health workers on the evening of April 13. It turns out that a few days of his debilitating headaches. According to doctors, Lebedev a concussion. MRI is scheduled to demonstrate how serious boxer received defects.

Remember, April 10, Lebedev has kept the title of world champion in the first heavy weight according to WBA, winning Kalangi in a 12-round fight on points by unanimous decision of the arbitrators. At the beginning of combat Russian boxer after blow fell on the ring. The referee began to count down, but Dennis quickly got up and demonstrated that he is all right.

"A little, I felt a shock. It's in my career was the 1st knockdown. We assume that the last. Not going to say that there was nothing: just a little zinicola, but nothing serious. This is a good lesson," he said after the fight Lebedev.

That was from 17 april.
Hope he's ok.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> I heard from a friend that Lebedev had to go to the hospital a few days after the Kalenga fight? Some sort of injury with the brain?
> Any truth to this?


False rumors.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Strange venue but that would be awesome i expect Kucher would stop Rakhim at some point. Much more well rounded, versatile and hits hard enough to expose that vulnerable chin.


No Kucher-Chakhkiev.

Chakhkiev is gonna face tba on May 22 on the Povetkin-Perez undercard.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

- I see the fear you have inside you can run but never hide, I will hunt you down and tear you limb from limb.
- If you wanna find some action then this is the place to be. If you want hell you've got it, just ask and you shall receive.
















Soon...


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> - I see the fear you have inside you can run but never hide, I will hunt you down and tear you limb from limb.
> - If you wanna find some action then this is the place to be. If you want hell you've got it, just ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon...


Now the gloves are on, see you shake inside
I know you"re scared, when I look in your eyes
You can run but you just can"t hide (oh no, oh no)
Ready to rumble no one here to help
I know you wanna be some place else
I"ve got fire burning deep inside
It comes down to the strength of the mind
This is something worth fighting for
Something worth fighting for
Fear me, hear me, dare you to come near me
Fleaman's as hard as rock tonight
And I"m gonna knock you out tonight
In my hands the power of might
Through my eyes, glory in sight
I"ve got you so what you gonna do
Stop right there if you come for me
You can"t win, no you won"t succeed
Tear you down is what I"m gonna do
It comes down to the strength of the mind
This is something worth fighting for
Something worth fighting for
Fear me, hear me, dare you to come near me
Fleaman's as hard as rock tonight
And I"m gonna knock you out tonight
Who you gonna call
OLEKSANDR USYK
Who you gonna call
OLEKSANDR USYK


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> He's hardly a rare fight collector.


Really liked your discussion with Conner hope you guys do more of those.

Surprised Manny's footwork didn't receive a little more talk though. Look forward to the next one on Floyd hope you delve into the different style of counter punching Floyd and JMM possess.

JMM's counter punching success against Manny largely stems from the fact he counters with combinations, not just single shots, along with his willingness to open up and counter when the opponent is in the middle of throwing a combination. Floyd doesn't have the same disposition and isn't willing to take that risk. He stays in defensive mode once you start putting 3,4,5,6, punches together he rarely punches with you.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> No Kucher-Chakhkiev.
> 
> Chakhkiev is gonna face tba on May 22 on the Povetkin-Perez undercard.


They should go for Kucher-Bellew for the european title. But Bellew probably doesnt want it.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Really liked your discussion with Conner hope you guys do more of those.
> 
> Surprised Manny's footwork didn't receive a little more talk though. Look forward to the next one on Floyd hope you delve into the different style of counter punching Floyd and JMM possess.
> 
> *JMM's counter punching success against Manny largely stems from the fact he counters with combinations, not just single shots, along with his willingness to open up and counter when the opponent is in the middle of throwing a combination. Floyd doesn't have the same disposition and isn't willing to take that risk. He stays in defensive mode once you start putting 3,4,5,6, punches together he rarely punches with you*.


In part 3 we discussed EXACTLY this :lol:

Part 2 is up 'Floyd vs. Southpaws'. And thanks :good


----------



## Flea Man

@Vysotsky

A three-part series (so far) I have co-hosted with technical expert Connor Ruebusch.

Part one looked at their respective legacies:






Part two: Does Floyd struggle with southpaws?






Part three: On the flip-side, does Manny struggle with counter punchers?


----------



## doug.ie

different album cover each time....its becoming a flea signature


----------



## Flea Man

doug.ie said:


> different album cover each time....its becoming a flea signature


Aha! You noticed!


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> @Vysotsky
> 
> A three-part series (so far) I have co-hosted with technical expert Connor Ruebusch.
> 
> Part one looked at their respective legacies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two: Does Floyd struggle with southpaws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part three: On the flip-side, does Manny struggle with counter punchers?


Thanks, will watch it tonight.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> @*Vysotsky*
> 
> A three-part series (so far) I have co-hosted with technical expert Connor Ruebusch.
> 
> Part one looked at their respective legacies:


Loved when you were talking about the Saskul win, literally laughed out loud when Conner said nobody criticizes Finito, and threw up in my mouth a little when he started comparing Mayweather to Moore, Benton and Ali. I agree Floyd, Ward, Hopkins embody the the modern American school but acting like it's an accurate representation of what it used to be in past decades, just no.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Loved when you were talking about the Saskul win, literally laughed out loud when Conner said nobody criticizes Finito, and threw up in my mouth a little when he started comparing Mayweather to Moore, Benton and Ali. I agree Floyd, Ward, Hopkins embody the the modern American school but acting like it's an accurate representation of what it used to be in past decades, just no.


Yeah, but we have to talk a bit more broadly for our viewers as well. Off camera Connor is...well, he's very different at times :lol: He thinks modern boxing technique is wank!

EDIT: I had to talk about Finito at that point :yep


----------



## dyna

What did you guys think of Jennings his Vaseline covered face?


Spoiler


----------



## dyna

Wait, I already watched the first part of analysis you co-hosted.
Was a good listen


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Yeah, but we have to talk a bit more broadly for our viewers as well. Off camera Connor is...well, he's very different at times :lol: He thinks modern boxing technique is wank!
> 
> EDIT: I had to talk about Finito at that point :yep


Finished watching the third one best one yet imo.

Manny's unorthodox rhythm and own feinting are two things that have the potential to decrease the effectiveness of Floyd's counter punching. His linear movement is quite unconventional and involves alot of deception with his stutter steps/feinting involving his legs and coupled with the quick angles he cuts it makes his overall movement fairly difficult to time. I do expect Floyd to get a handle on it after a few rounds but that's where Manny's feinting (hands/upperbody) could help keep Floyd apprehensive.

I'd actually say Pac's feinting has improved over the last couple years and it's something Maidana had quite a bit of success with in their fights. He was able to successfully steer Floyd back to the ropes at times with nothing other than feints and didn't have to open himself up in the process. I'v seen Pac cutting off the ring and feinting while stalking in camp during mitt work with Roach. Basically he needs to go all Jung Koo Chang on his ass perpetual motion with his hands never let them stop working, he's feinting or punching with high volume combos.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> A three-part series (so far) I have co-hosted with technical expert Connor Ruebusch.


This is a Thread of Power and Might.

Not of rich cowards and roided kimchis.

Remove yourself from life immediately, klit-boy.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Finished watching the third one best one yet imo.
> 
> Manny's unorthodox rhythm and own feinting are two things that have the potential to decrease the effectiveness of Floyd's counter punching. His linear movement is quite unconventional and involves alot of deception with his stutter steps/feinting involving his legs and coupled with the quick angles he cuts it makes his overall movement fairly difficult to time. I do expect Floyd to get a handle on it after a few rounds but that's where Manny's feinting (hands/upperbody) could help keep Floyd apprehensive.
> 
> I'd actually say Pac's feinting has improved over the last couple years and it's something Maidana had quite a bit of success with in their fights. He was able to successfully steer Floyd back to the ropes at times with nothing other than feints and didn't have to open himself up in the process. I'v seen Pac cutting off the ring and feinting while stalking in camp during mitt work with Roach. Basically he needs to go all Jung Koo Chang on his ass perpetual motion with his hands never let them stop working, he's feinting or punching with high volume combos.


Glad you liked that one mate! I found it interesting too. YES counter punchers trouble Manny, but Floyd isn't that kind of counter puncher. He IS a great mover though, which also stunts Pac, and also Algeiri showed you can time Pac with the right hand as he gets set to throw.

And that was Algeiri, not Mayweather! 
@Lester1583 A lot of my favourite posters are in this thread AND Vysotsky mentioned me. So forgive me my Wlad--loving friend.


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> Glad you liked that one mate! I found it interesting too. YES counter punchers trouble Manny, but Floyd isn't that kind of counter puncher. He IS a great mover though, which also stunts Pac, and also Algeiri showed you can time Pac with the right hand as he gets set to throw.
> 
> And that was Algeiri, not Mayweather!
> 
> @Lester1583 A lot of my favourite posters are in this thread AND Vysotsky mentioned me. So forgive me my Wlad--loving friend.


Was agood listen overall. 
Also nice point of view that Manny is a better counter puncher than Floyd is a pressure fighter.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> @*Lester1583* A lot of my favourite posters are in this thread AND Vysotsky mentioned me. So forgive me my Wlad--loving friend.


Vysotsky is a good guy - you're trying to turn him to the dark side, flomotard.

@*Vysotsky*, don't listen to him, don't watch Pac-Floyd, it's all just one big lie.

Distract yourself from the dark thoughts.

Here's Masternak's latest fight:




With a post-fight interview with Ulli Wegner even!
Riveting!
I've already watched it six times!


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Glad you liked that one mate! I found it interesting too. YES counter punchers trouble Manny, but Floyd isn't that kind of counter puncher. He IS a great mover though, which also stunts Pac, and also Algeiri showed you can time Pac with the right hand as he gets set to throw.
> 
> And that was Algeiri, not Mayweather!
> 
> @*Lester1583* A lot of my favourite posters are in this thread AND Vysotsky mentioned me. So forgive me my Wlad--loving friend.


Very true but like you said is the occasional right hand really going to deter Manny? It typically spurs him on to attack even harder i doubt that diminishes his output Floyd's best chance to do that will involve his feet.


----------



## dyna

Masternak did quite well against the "Man of Stone".
He's like a carbon copy of how a cruiserweight Duran looks like in my dreams


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Masternak did quite well against the "Man of Stone".
> He's like a carbon copy of how a cruiserweight Duran looks like in my dreams


The mystical William Fernando Souza Bezerra scored his 40th straight win 2 days ago.
In the US, no less.
39,5 wins by KO.
Mind-altering.
No footage of the fight, obviously.

Only @Vic's got all of _his_ fights.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> The mystical William Fernando Souza Bezerra scored his 40th straight win 2 days ago.
> In the US, no less.
> 39,5 wins by KO.
> Mind-altering.
> No footage of the fight, obviously.
> 
> Only @Vic's got all of _his_ fights.


Mythical.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Glad you liked that one mate!


Where the hell is Ola-VER, chatterbox?

You're making me and Gena very mad.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Vysotsky is a good guy - you're trying to turn him to the dark side, flomotard.
> 
> @*Vysotsky*, don't listen to him, don't watch Pac-Floyd, it's all just one big lie.
> 
> Distract yourself from the dark thoughts.
> 
> Here's Masternak's latest fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a post-fight interview with Ulli Wegner even!
> Riveting!
> I've already watched it six times!


:rofl


----------



## Vic

Lester1583 said:


> The mystical William Fernando Souza Bezerra scored his 40th straight win 2 days ago.
> In the US, no less.
> 39,5 wins by KO.
> Mind-altering.
> No footage of the fight, obviously.
> 
> Only @Vic's got all of _his_ fights.


You know I almost watched him ringside once.
I was here:

http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=681917

But I left before his fight (they put it at last and it was taking ages to start and we were in there for 5 or 6 hours already so my old man wanted to leave)

@Flea Man that is great stuff (I didnÂ´t watch it yet but I already know it is!), gonna watch it soon!!


----------



## Lester1583

Vic said:


> You know I almost watched him ringside once.
> But I left before his fight


Yeah, what a strange coincidence...


----------



## dyna

I may be a bit late but Guillermo Jones confronted Briggs late March in Panama.
Says he wants to fight Shannon.

http://www.boxingscene.com/shannon-briggs-klitschko-first-then-guillermo-jones--89149
http://www.boxingscene.com/jones-says-suspension-lifted-ready-briggs--89112

Battle of the juices
#LetsGoChamp


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Kill with Power!!!


Sledgehammer - Vikapita Meroro
The Machine Chakhkiev - Mirko Larghetti

On the undercard of Sasha-Perez/Drozd-Wlod 2.

And Charr-Leapai as a comedy interlude.


----------



## dyna

Bring it on.


----------



## Masters

Huck has withdrawn from his next fight.

Tired of this division.

It has good fighters in it but it moves at a snails pace and the fights just don't come together . Apart from the upcoming Makabu
-Mushnu obviously.


----------



## Lester1583

Masters said:


> Tired of this division.


Drop the negativity, bruh.

This ain't no Klitschko thread.

Usyk is a once in a lifetime gopakdancin' phenom, Kudryashov is the devastatest puncher of all time and V.E. Ramirez is hairy and argentinian.

Lighten up and enjoy the fights.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Really hope he gets the Huck--Glowacki winner soon enough.





Lester1583 said:


> It's time to step up in class.





Vysotsky said:


> Doubts.


Rumor has it, Usyk's handlers don't want to spend money on him - hence the subpar opposition and his latest fight with Knyazev happened exactly cuz he was the cheapest top 15 WBO fighter available.

Chakhkiev is possibly going the WBO route too - hence the fight with a ranked Larghetti.

Kudryashov is facing a top 5 WBO Vikapita Meroro - possibly to move him to into the WBO rankings.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> *Rumor has it, Usyk's handlers don't want to spend money on him *- hence the subpar opposition and his latest fight with Knyazev happened exactly cuz he was the cheapest top 15 WBO fighter available.
> 
> Chakhkiev is possibly going the WBO route too - hence the fight with a ranked Larghetti.
> 
> Kudryashov is facing a top 5 WBO Vikapita Meroro - possibly to move him to into the WBO rankings.


Isn't Usyk promoted by K2? And they would spend money to get him prime bouts?

Well, not surprising. They're the same cunts that didn't offer a penny to help Mago's family after the Perez bout.


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> They're the same cunts that didn't offer a penny to help Mago's family after the Perez bout.


Ryabinsky has paid for Maga's medical treatment.
At least he was paying for him a year ago.

Maga's treatment costed 3 thousand dollars a day.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Marco's real record: 31-9-1


How about a new avi, B?

Looks tempting, isn't it?


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> How about a new avi, B?
> 
> Looks tempting, isn't it?


wow thats a great pic. thank you.


----------



## Lester1583

Back in the day:


----------



## Flea Man

Was Huck a Karateka???


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Was Huck a Karateka???


Black belt in taekwondo and an amateur full-contact kickboxing world champion.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> *Rumor has it, Usyk's handlers don't want to spend money on him - hence the subpar opposition and his latest fight with Knyazev happened exactly cuz he was the cheapest top 15 WBO fighter available.
> *
> Chakhkiev is possibly going the WBO route too - hence the fight with a ranked Larghetti.
> 
> Kudryashov is facing a top 5 WBO Vikapita Meroro - possibly to move him to into the WBO rankings.


Motherfuck, seems it looking at their horseshit moves.

Never seen Meroro but he's ranked high so its a good move and Chakhkiev/Larghetti could be a good fight. If Huck vacates will it be Glowacki/Bellew (FFMFFS) for the vacant belt? Would be cool if Rakhim and Usyk faced off in an WBO eliminator in the near future two Olympic Gold medalists and all. Would rather see Dima go the IBF route to rid us of YPH although VER will likely do that for us.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Motherfuck, seems it looking at their horseshit moves.
> 
> Never seen Meroro but he's ranked high so its a good move and Chakhkiev/Larghetti could be a good fight. If Huck vacates will it be Glowacki/Bellew (FFMFFS) for the vacant belt? Would be cool if Rakhim and Usyk faced off in an WBO eliminator in the near future two Olympic Gold medalists and all. Would rather see Dima go the IBF route to rid us of YPH although VER will likely do that for us.


Final part of the video series is up on BLH mate :good Connor and I make our final predictions


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Motherfuck and horseshit


This will keep you awake during the overhyped borefest that's going to be Pac-May.

Very raw Kudryashov (in red) earning his Master of Sport honor at Spartak Cup in 2011.
Fighting in an almost unrecognizable manner - moving, dropping his hands, leaning back, counterpunching - pulling an amateur Jones.
At 45:18:


----------



## dyna

Firat Arslan fighting Gyula Bozai today.

Hyped up for this more than Pacman and Lomachenko combined.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> What's even more funny is that the fight most likely won't be even the best fight of the year, let alone live up to the hype.
> 
> Remember other record-breaking mega-fights?
> 
> Oscar-Floyd? Pure shit.
> Floyd-Alvarez? Overrated shit.
> Tyson-Lewis? Past it's expiration date shit.
> Tito-Oscar? Gebrselassie shit.
> 
> It's the Chinese Democracy of boxing.
> Years of wait.
> Expected by millions.
> Guaranteed shit.
> 
> Only Kalulesai-Watanabe has managed to exceed over-the-top expectations.





Zopilote said:


> Very good chance it'll be a let down.





Zopilote said:


> Floyd ain't stopping shit.
> Dude will break his brittle hands on Pacquiaos big ugly dome before he gets a stoppage.
> Expect another UD.


Remember what we've discussed before, Z?

About who the real G's of the sport now and other stuff.

Luckily, they are still here - fighting and destroying real opposition - not barebacking each other to death on PPVs.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Remember what we've discussed before, Z?
> 
> About who the real G's of the sport now and other stuff.
> 
> Luckily, they are still here - fighting and destroying real opposition - not barebacking each other to death on PPVs.


How did Kalenga/Lebedev turn out? I totally forgot about that fight. Was a bit busy with work and shit. I'll watch it later regardless, but I want to know if it lived up to the hype.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Remember what we've discussed before, Z?
> 
> About who the real G's of the sport now and other stuff.
> 
> Luckily, they are still here - fighting and destroying real opposition - not barebacking each other to death on PPVs.


Spot on, L.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> How did Kalenga/Lebedev turn out? I totally forgot about that fight. Was a bit busy with work and shit. I'll watch it later regardless, but I want to know if it lived up to the hype.


It's a rhetorical question you're asking, Mexi-Box.

You're in a Thread of Power and Might.

Nobody's even heard of running, feather fisters and fencing here.

Lebedev-Kalenga shits over Pac-Floyd, to put it mildly.

It easily lived up to the hype - nobody has said a bad thing about it (those 5 people who are following this division) - it's one of the best fights of the year so far, eclipsed only by the equally as good but even more obscure Victor Emilio Ramirez-Ola Afolabi.

The whole card was stacked and was the best of the year so far.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> It's a rhetorical question you're asking, Mexi-Box.
> 
> You're in the Thread of Power and Might.
> 
> Nobody's even heard of running, feather fisters and fencing here.
> 
> Lebedev-Kalenga shits over Pac-Floyd, to put it mildly.
> 
> It easily lived up to the hype - nobody has said a bad thing about it (those 5 people who are following this division) - it's one of the best fights of the year so far, eclipsed only by the equally as good but even more obscure Victor Emilio Ramirez-Ola Afolabi.
> 
> The whole card was stacked and was the best of the year so far.


Afolabi/Ramirez I saw taht one. I was eating my favorite tacos while watching. It was a damn good fight.

Well, I got a fight to watch then. :horse

Probably tomorrow, though.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> I don't do lists.
> 
> Don't get me wrong Haye hits hard and is certainly deserves to be mentioned among the division's most famous punchers.
> 
> But the division has seen plenty of hard punchers - it's the quality fighters that are missing.
> 
> Sellers was a brutal puncher, Hide in the same Haye mold - explosive and fast, the heavy-handed Ding-A-Ling Wilson, S.T Gordon, Bert Cooper are some examples.


If you ignore the pre-cruiserweight cruiserweights like Marciano, a young Joe Louis, prime hungry hobo Jack "fightin' for his supper" Dempsey, Fitz. McMustache & the rest then I'd say Sellers probably had the most power but its highly debatable.

Along with those you've mentioned I'd put Frenkel in the mix, someone who should've/could've been is Michael Moorer.



Lester1583 said:


> Hernandez - a thief - nobody knows who he is, nobody ever saw him but legend has it he's of nomad descent - a spiritual guru who travels tirelessly in search of anything that can be stolen.
> Mchunutos - half-man, half-vomit.
> Chakhkhkhk - blood-thirsty double-mustacheod neanderthal-golem.
> Yuggoth Kalenga - genetically modified minotaur.
> Kakabu - cannibalistic mutant.
> Doctor Yunier Dorticos - mad vulvectomy-obsessed gynecologist.
> Victor - Dr. Dorticos' perversed assistant.
> Ola Zanetti - gay siren.
> Aslan - muslim holocaust preacher.


:clap: :lol: not gona quote the whole thing but that was amazing


Lester1583 said:


> It's official - Makabu-Mchunu on May 16 in South Africa.
> 
> Another long-awaited fight that totally wipes the floor with Pacweather.


:deal Different level


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> And Charr-Leapai as a comedy interlude.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Greatness awaits


Usyk's team keep repeating that their goal is to beat Holyfield's title-winning record.


----------



## KING

Lester1583 said:


>


Did he just attempt a krunkercut? :-(


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk's team keep repeating that their goal is to beat Holyfield's title-winning record.


Are they aware that requires him fighting ranked opponents? He now has 7 fights and his opposition is the same level his debut was against. Vitali is probably too busy reading the updated Right Sektor Mein Kampf and cashing cheques from Merkel's political party and Yank NGO's.


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> *Are they aware that requires him fighting ranked opponents?* He now has 7 fights and his opposition is the same level his debut was against. Vitali is probably too busy reading the updated Right Sektor Mein Kampf and cashing cheques from Merkel's political party and Yank NGO's.


Say what?


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Are they aware that requires him fighting ranked opponents? He now has 7 fights and his opposition is the same level his debut was against. Vitali is probably too busy reading the updated Right Sektor Mein Kampf and cashing cheques from Merkel's political party and Yank NGO's.


It's boxing, V.

Fighting ranked opponents is not necessary.

Usyk is already rated #3 by WBO.

Vitali's political career is eclipsed only by his Pele Reid performance.


----------



## Lester1583

The cruiserweight Ruiz.

What an amazing dancing sex machine he was in his brief prime.

Ruiz-Kobozev is considered the most controversial fight ever among abstract art connoisseurs.


----------



## dyna

Ruiz always had a very good ramrod jab.
Also accurate.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> It's boxing, V.
> 
> Fighting ranked opponents is not necessary.
> 
> Usyk is already rated #3 by WBO.
> 
> Vitali's political career is eclipsed only by his Pele Reid performance.


 That's putting it mildy, his culpability makes the Dnipropetrovsk maniacs look civil.



Lester1583 said:


> The cruiserweight Ruiz.
> 
> What an amazing dancing sex machine he was in his brief prime.
> 
> Ruiz-Kobozev is considered the most controversial fight ever among abstract art connoisseurs.


Tua stole his soul and manhood.


----------



## Lester1583

Marcelo Fabian Dominguez is the missing link between Locomotora and VER.

Just a classic argentinian brute in every sense - short, stocky, no-neck, deceptively crude, inhumanly tough, versatile, cagey.

No as heavy-handed as those two - probably due to insufficient hairiness.

His controversial fight with the late all-gunz-blazing brawler Sergei Kobozev is like a good b-level action-movie - entertaining and unpretentious.

Unsurprisingly, the man is still fighting.
(During a 7 year break he worked as HGH-source for Messi, in case anyone wondered).


----------



## Lester1583

Drozd on meeting and sparring Toney:



> Toney: Hey, Chinese, get over here, you're next.
> Drozd: I'm not Chinese, I'm Russian.
> Toney: I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Bob1873

DrMo said:


> My All-time top 10 cruisers
> 
> 1. Evander Holyfield
> 2. Carlos de Leon
> 3. Johnny Nelson
> 4. David Haye
> 5. Dwight Muhammed Qawi
> 6. Juan Carlos Gomez
> 7. Jean Marc Mormeck
> 8. O'Niel Bell
> 9. Ancalet Wamba
> 10. Tomas Adamek
> 
> My current top 10
> 
> 1. Hernandez (IBF, Ring)
> 2. Huck (WBO)
> 3. Lebedev (Interim WBA)
> 4. Afolabi
> 5. Cunningham
> 6. Wlodarcyzk (WBC)
> 7. Jones (WBA)
> 8. Tarver
> 9. Kayode
> 10. Masternak


I would have Haye 3rd, and Tarver a HW now and Afolabi ain't no top 10 imo


----------



## Flea Man

Bob1873 said:


> I would have Haye 3rd, and Tarver a HW now and Afolabi ain't no top 10 imo


How old is that list you've quoted?

Also, Nelson over Haye, but Jones and Cunningham over both of 'em.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Frenkel was solid.
> 
> Not a great fighter in the making but a good euro-fighter.
> In a good way - well-schooled, heavy-handed, above average handspeed, proper movement, jab (could've used it more), mediocre defensive reflexes.
> Was a potential titlist-material.
> 
> That Macarinelli KO was brutal although it was too competitive for my liking - Frenkel allowed himself to get bullied by a faded Enzo at times and got hit with some unnecessary punches on the ropes and while on the attack.





Vysotsky said:


> Word from the gyms in Germany was that Huck and Frenkel hated eachother and Frenkel knocked Huck out on two separate occasions in sparring, after the second time Wegner forbid him from sparring Huck.


Frenkel was a former kickboxer/muay thai fighter too.

Had at least 5 surgeries on his right arm.

Suffered numerous injuries in the amateurs - broken arms, nose, dislocated neck.

I'd say he had a pretty good chance of brutally kayoing YPH - catch him with one of his counters maybe - that's the one thing I liked about Frenkel - he wasn't as predictable/stiff as Wegner's favourite pupil, Abraham - Frenkel used that high guard/slow pressure/explosion approach but it wasn't his only available stylistic option.


----------



## dyna

If Ruiz had stayed at cruiser maybe we would have seen the trilogy of the century between him and Nelson.


----------



## Lester1583

Dying time's near...


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Blackbird stole his soul, health and manhood.


Rumor has it, Wlod got sick before the fight.

They're going to cancel Drozd-Wlod 2.

For the second time already.


----------



## dyna

Atleast Charr-Leapai won't be cancelled right?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Atleast Charr-Leapai won't be cancelled right?


That's like cancelling Pac-May.

Unthinkable.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Dying time's near...


Yes!



Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has it, Wlod got sick before the fight.
> 
> They're going to cancel Drozd-Wlod 2.
> 
> For the second time already.


No!


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> No!


I feel your pain, finito-worshipper.

Here, this will cheer you up.

Drozd's first and only fight in the US.
It was there that he met and sparred Toney.
He considers it the pivotal fight of his career.
He was young, inexperienced, unknown and an underdog.
Montana was a puncher, home-town favourite and has fought who's who in the division.
Drozd was in his pre-Aslan stage - smiling playboy, inoffensively cocky, reckless and disjointed.
The preview for the fight said: "Sexy eyes? Kiss another man's girlfriend? But there's somebody who doesn't like it."
Drozd was fresh off his Muay Thai days, still wearing a mongkol.

Good emotional fight, if sloppy at times and not particularly technical.





No commentary, which is always a plus - just pure action.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> I feel your pain, finito-worshipper.
> 
> Here, this will cheer you up.
> 
> Drozd's first and only fight in the US.
> It was there that he met and sparred Toney.
> He considers it the pivotal fight of his career.
> He was young, inexperienced, unknown and an underdog.
> Montana was a puncher, home-town favourite and has fought who's who in the division.
> Drozd was in his pre-Aslan stage - smiling playboy, inoffensively cocky, reckless and disjointed.
> The preview for the fight said: "Sexy eyes? Kiss another man's girlfriend? But there's somebody who doesn't like it."
> Drozd was fresh off his Muay Thai days, still wearing a mongkol.
> 
> Good emotional fight, if sloppy at times and not particularly technical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No commentary, which is always a plus - just pure action.


Awesome, I haven't seen this.


----------



## KING

> Former WBC champ "Diablo" WÅ‚odarczyk will not be able (severe flu) to fight a title rematch with Grigory Drozd on May 22 in Moscow #boxing
> 
> - przemek garczarczyk (@garnekmedia) May 11, 2015





> Wlodarczyk promoters SKP Promotions, suggested as a possible Diablo replacement, former IBF challenger Lukasz Janik (28-2,15 KO) #boxing
> 
> - przemek garczarczyk (@garnekmedia) May 11, 2015


:think


----------



## Berliner

If Janik wants the fight Drozd should take it. At least he will defend his title. Better than not fighting. And Janik wouldnt be a threat anyway.
And does Wlod keep his rematch position? Normally these rematches have to happen in a specific time. Also Drozd has a mandatory lined up soon.
So I doubt we will see Wlod-Drozd II


----------



## dyna

Lukasz Janik seems like a very good replacement.
Especially at such short notice.


----------



## KING

I'd like Ovil McKenzie to get the call (WBC #14 ), Warren and Rabinsky/Hrunov seem to have a good working relationship, the first time I saw Lebedev was the opening fight of a British PPV. I've watched Dmitry Chudinov on a few undercards too.


----------



## dyna

I wonder when we'll see Shumenov again






Wonder how he even managed to make 175.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Lukasz Janik seems like a very good replacement.





Berliner said:


> If Janik wants the fight Drozd should take it.


Fear not, my drozdoholics.

Pretty Boy is not gonna make you wait 6 years.

Drozd-Janik has been confirmed.


----------



## dyna

And then when the weigh in happens it's all tears and sadness when we realize he's fighting the other Janik
http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?cat=boxer&human_id=553676


----------



## PivotPunch

is there any tv network anywhere that shows mchunu vs makabu?


----------



## Cableaddict

PivotPunch said:


> is there any tv network anywhere that shows mchunu vs makabu?


It doesn't look like it. Amazing - One of the most exciting matches of the year, and no one is even going to see it.


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> It doesn't look like it. Amazing - One of the most exciting matches of the year, and no one is even going to see it.


thats bullcrap there has to be a way to watch it


----------



## PivotPunch

@Cableaddict @Vysotsky @dyna @Lester1583

apparently this south african channel shows it now we only have to find a stream by tomorrow

http://www.supersport.com/aa.aspx?t=sport&v=Boxing&view=full


----------



## PivotPunch

I give up its impossible to find a stream for that channel


----------



## Lester1583

Boxing's scariest division delivers again.


----------



## Duffy

Haye would have beat these guys.


----------



## Vysotsky

NO SPOILER

Well i have looked at the results....awwwwwesome. I wonder how it actually played out round by round can't wait to watch it. Winner vs Drozd should be very intriguing.


----------



## Cableaddict

No spoilers here, either, but MY HEART IS BROKEN !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> Tears





Vysotsky said:


> Pain.





Cableaddict said:


> Sorrow





Flea Man said:


> Acceptance





Zopilote said:


> Serenity





dyna said:


> Enlightment














Lester1583 said:


> Mchunu's got skills, no doubt.
> 
> He's good at counterpunching, defending, outboxing and controlling his opponent in the center of the ring.
> 
> But he's a bit too economical and defensive.
> 
> And I don't like that he was overly negative in the last rounds (faded a bit?) - G. Wilson is tough but pretty basic - I'd like to see more from a fighter of Mchunu's skills than just a sloppy holding and an unimpressive ending.
> 
> He let Wilson who was totally outclassed early on get back into the fight.
> 
> And the same thing happened in Mchunu's previous fight.
> 
> Would be interesting to see Mchunu against a good pressure fighter who could disrupt his low output rhythm.





Berliner said:


> Not sure if Mchunu is a 12 round fighter. Not only in that fight he looked tired in the end but also in the last one.
> Plus if he is actually in a 12 rounder against a top CW he might drop his work rate even more.
> Good fighter but we have to see him in a 12 round fight against a good CW to be able to judge him better.


----------



## dyna

What a nice looking neck lengthening uppercut


----------



## PivotPunch

Wow.

And Makabu is a small CW he eats to stay at CW and weighs below the limit had he lsot he could have gone to LHW imagine Makabu at LHW.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


>




Wow - Makabu's been WORKIN' ! I don't recall ever seeing him throw his jab with that much snap. And look how he throws it while moving forward (which he's done a lot, but not with that perfect footwork) Even against Johnson, Makabu mostly trew slower, lumbering combinations. High output, but no snap.


Did he fight like that clip for the whole fight, or just at the end?


Man, i GOTTA' see this fight.....


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> isn't even rated





Lester1583 said:


> It's boxing though.
> So ratings don't mean shit.
> You can always "adjust" ratings, especially outta respect for a good person.


Shumenov is now rated #1 by WBA.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> And does Wlod keep his rematch position?


He doesn't, according to Drozd's promoter.

We all know what that means.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> He doesn't, according to Drozd's promoter.
> 
> We all know what that means.


Drozd small favorite for me. Guy has the better feets.


----------



## Lester1583

Tomorrow night, will you remember what you said tonight?









Tomorrow night, will you be just another memory?
Or just another lovely song thats in my heart to linger on?









Your fists are so tender, your heart is beating fast,
And you willingly surrender, tell me darling, will it last?









Tomorrow night, will you be with me when the moon is bright?









Tomorrow night, will you say those lovely things you said tonight?


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> Raging





Vysotsky said:


> Steel's





Cableaddict said:


> Disciples





Flea Man said:


> They





Zopilote said:


> March





dyna said:


> Over





Berliner said:


> Corpses





Flea Man said:


> Entangled





DrMo said:


> Kill. Kill. Kill.


Full weigh-in video:


----------



## PivotPunch

Povetkin is the heaviest he's been in his whole career but he is muscular heavy not fat heavy he looks really big. Perez looks lean but is still pretty heavy not fat though but with his cardio issues he probably shouldn't be 240 even if it's muscle mass


----------



## thehook13

Povetkin does look impressive. Maybe having second thoughts not backing a KO.


----------



## dyna

PivotPunch said:


> Povetkin is the heaviest he's been in his whole career but he is muscular heavy not fat heavy he looks really big. Perez looks lean but is still pretty heavy not fat though but with his cardio issues he probably shouldn't be 240 even if it's muscle mass


Sasha is 232.
He looks impressive.

Misread your post, thought you said Alex was in the 240s.


----------



## Cableaddict

How did this become a thread about heavyweights? :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> How did this become a thread about heavyweights? :lol:


because Povetkin vs Perez is awesome and because Drozd vs Wlod is off with and the other CW fights today being squash matches tbh.

On some of the weigh in Perez has a gut you don't see it as much in the video and even if it was muscle it's too heavy for someone with his cardio issues. he also seems to have left Garcia because i can#t see him anywhere why the fuck did he do that it looks like he trained in Ireland not even for this fight he can get his shit together seriously if he loses then I'm ok with it I like him but he didn#t come in 100% for jennings an dnow he gets his second chance and fucks up again apparently.

Ok confirmation Perez is fucked according to some poster on the scene Garcia kicked him out because he would only train like 3 weeks for a fight Perez is just another Solis this shit is so disappointing I can't imagine what he would perform like if he trained the way someone like jennings or Povetkin (nowadays) does.


----------



## dyna

Perez is probably the kind of guy who does simple bodybuilding to get muscle definition and then people will call him inshape. :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Perez has never been all that. He's been a slob for years. 

Povetkin on the other hand is the opposite. He's gone from barely dedicated and sporadically active to getting pasted by Wlad and having a career resurgence. He was in great shape for the Takam fight and looked really sharp and I expect he will tonight as well.


----------



## PivotPunch

The sad thing is that Perez is several years younger than Povetkin but this will probbaly be his last important fight. Cubans have an issue with motivation


----------



## Flea Man

PivotPunch said:


> The sad thing is that Perez is several years younger than Povetkin but this will probbaly be his last important fight. Cubans have an issue with motivation


They have an issue with having fuck all for most of their lives and having to work their asses off. Good for them if they want to enjoy themselves once they're free. We are too selfish as boxing fans sometimes.


----------



## PivotPunch

Flea Man said:


> They have an issue with having fuck all for most of their lives and having to work their asses off. Good for them if they want to enjoy themselves once they're free. We are too selfish as boxing fans sometimes.


Yeah I'm happy that they are ok and are that satisfied with their lives and I honestly felt bad for Solis at the end because I think he genuinly didn't want to box but probably had a contract with Ohmer and had to. 
But it's super frustrating and Perez at least pretends to still be interested in boxing and why did he have to bring the hopes of his fans up by joining Garcia only not to train anyway and getting kicked out of his gym?


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> They have an issue with having fuck all for most of their lives and having to work their asses off. Good for them if they want to enjoy themselves once they're free. We are too selfish as boxing fans sometimes.


The boxing fans who watch fights inside the stadium/pay for tickets have all the right to complain if a fat blob shows up.


----------



## Lester1583

Meroro came to spoil and make Kudryashov look bad.

And he was quite good at that - for 4,5 rounds - Kudruashov did look unimaginative and limited - Meroro hugged almost as good as the Quiet Man.

Almost.

Kudryashov's corner told him to counter Meroro's hugging with a quick step back and a left hook.

That's what Kudruashov did in the last two rounds and that's what got Meroro in trouble.

Everything after was pain.

I personally didn't like Kudryashov's performance - way too one punch-oriented/straight-forward for most of the fight.
Not worthy of Pirog comparison.

Video of the KO:





Always found funny fans saying a fighter is shit or great after one, usually not the most telling, performance, by the way.

Alvarez stops Kirkland - "Baw god, he's awesome! GGG will surely lose!"
Ward struggles with Boone - "He ain't shit! I've always knew that!"

But then again, people never change.


----------



## PivotPunch

Kudryashov is a puncher no talkign around that he ain't outboxing anyone elite but he's a skilled puncher. Meroro was experienced and skilled and a tricky matchup but he couldn't keep it up and Kudryashov learned a little bit but eh struggled and not only Meroro but he gassed as well despite not throwing many punches that could explain his general low workrate.

For him it was a great fight though it helped him much more than any of his 1 round annihilations he had done to earlier opponents


----------



## Lester1583

Unibrow Machine's return to form continues - solid stuff - he remains one of division's most exciting fighters:


----------



## dyna

Drozd got clinched, I guess his retirement will come soon.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Drozd got clinched, I guess his retirement will come soon.


Yup, he won't achieve anything.
Time to forget this hypejob.

With that said, it's not the clinches that were worrying, it's that Kudryashov did look like a fighter who could be falling in love with his power - those two KO's got to his head possibly - he usually doesn't give an impression of a one-punch-at-a-time banger/stalker.

He's a young inexperienced fighter though - anything can happen.

Anyway.

Sledgehammer is powerful, Usyk is fast but Drozd is a mature fighter in every sense of the word - he knows himself.

Gone are the days of reckless dancing - he's a consumate pro now - less exciting but far more reliable:





And last but not least - Sasha just send a message to all so-called heavyweights - this is how you beat a top 10 heavy:


----------



## dyna

Execution day will come for Wilder.


----------



## Vaitor

dyna said:


> Execution day will come for Wilder.


He being a Haymon's fighter, it wouldn't surprise me if Deontay drops the belt in order to avoid Sasha... @Mexi-Box mentioned that first...


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Lebedev. Great fight but I think he'd get inside the jab and smash Drozd up.
> Would love to hear what @Lester1583 thinks though.


A Drozd that fought Montana, Melkomyan, Aslan, etc ends up like Alekseev - Lebedev catches him with something big and stops him or drops him repeatedly with counter shots en route to an inevitable stoppage.

Drozd was too defensively irresponsible back then - you can't afford that when you're in the ring with a fighter of Lebedev's power and precision.

Right now, I'd still favor Lebedev but only by a slight margin - Drozd changed and matured significantly since those Pretty Boy days.
Sadly, he's not as exciting anymore, a Klitschko/Hop-Joppy-light basically - he understands his limitations better now, looks stronger than ever before, even if he's not as fast/light on his feet/offensively dangerous anymore.

And another thing to consider, Drozd doesn't like pressure, fighters that can make him feel uncomfortable, that pay no attention to his respectable boxing ability - Lebedev is not a pressure fighter like Aslan or say VER, he's more of a Kostya-type sniper.

Drozd is way too careful, pre-fight plan-oriented these days - he'd be wary of Lebedev's power and would try to box accordingly.
And he's quick enough and strong enough to tie up Lebedev and box him from a distance.

I'd say a close points win with Lebedev hurting Drozd a couple of times being the decisive factor is the likeliest outcome of this fight.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> ..... it's not the clinches that were worrying, it's that *Kudryashov did look like a fighter who could be falling in love with his power* - those two KO's got to his head possibly - he usually doesn't give an impression of a one-punch-at-a-time banger/stalker.
> 
> He's a young inexperienced fighter though - anything can happen.



I didn't see it that way.

I have not been impressed with Kudry up until about a year ago, considering hime far too basic, & too slow-of-foot. However, at some point in 2014, I noticed a significant improvement in both his footwork and the speed of his punches. 

Last Saturday, the first thing I noticed was his defensive head movement. No one will ever confuse Kudry with Sweat Pea, but he did a pretty good job of ducking under Meroro's punches. I've never before seen him do that quite so well. He also threw a lot of body punches. Most didnâ€™t have much commitment to them, but he threw them without looking down / telegraphing them, which is good to see, and the mere fact that he did go to the body so much (even in round 1) means he was NOT just in love with his power and looking for a KO. 

He also actually started using the Philly shell & shoulder roll for a while ! (Check out round 4.) Again, far from perfect, but at least he attempted it. I think I actually laughed out loud.

For the first few rounds, I thought he has gone back to his old, slow punch routine, but he was just lulling Meroro into a slower timing. When Kudry started turning up his hand speed in round 5, Meroro was indeed taken by surprise, and that was the beginning of the end. - And the end was a lovely, accurate right / left to the liver, with Kudry never even looking down. (Another famous Floyd move.) Nice.

This is a guy who never intended to be a professional fighter, and who still (AFAIK) trains himself. He has a ways to go, but I think he must have the right attitude, as evidenced by how much he's improved so far & the various techniques that,while not perfected, are at least appearing in his arsenal. I'm starting to think he could be a very serious contender for the top spot, even in the crazy-stacked CW division.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Didn't know Tokarev was a mathematician.


Drozd beat Tokarev in Seikindo tournament (kickboxing+grappling) in Japan in 1999.


----------



## Lester1583

Extremely controversial Masternak's loss to J. Muller:





A loss so controversial even J. Muller's promoter has said his fighter didn't deserve to win the fight.


----------



## Berliner

Look at Bramowski he knew they would get robbes as soon they said it was a SD.
I even watched the fight live... one of the worst decisions I ever saw.


----------



## Lester1583

Sillah's return - at cruiser - utterly schooled and humiliated Kalenga's zero snatcher, Arturs Kulikauskis:




Best understanding boxing performance of the weekend.

Gassiev's stay busy fight - at heavyweight:




Best heavyweight performance of the weekend.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Berliner

Gassiev is more talented than the russian hammer.


----------



## adamcanavan

No love for Mckenzie-Afolabi in here? Fantastic fight


----------



## KING

Watching Sillakh fight, this guy is amazing, watch last half of R3. :haggis


----------



## Lester1583

KING said:


> Watching Sillakh fight, this guy is amazing


Put Isma against anyone who can't punch and he'll produce a good performance.

No wonder people were high on him a couple years ago.

He's a good boxer, not a good fighter.

Unfortunately for him, the cruiserweight is the most brutal division in boxing.


----------



## Berliner

Hernandez fights Ramirez July 25. In Buenos Aires. Strange that he has to travel. To me looks like Sauerland knows that Hernandez aint up to much anymore.
Hernandez gets knocked out.


----------



## One to watch

Berliner said:


> Hernandez fights Ramirez July 25. In Buenos Aires. Strange that he has to travel. To me looks like Sauerland knows that Hernandez aint up to much anymore.
> Hernandez gets knocked out.


Yeah I agree.

Since cunningham he has been on borrowed time.the win over troy ross was a disgrace.the governing body should have ruled in favour of a rematch due to the officiating.

He is talented,but by far the most brittle of a very solid set of contenders.


----------



## Berliner

One to watch said:


> Yeah I agree.
> 
> Since cunningham he has been on borrowed time.the win over troy ross was a disgrace.the governing body should have ruled in favour of a rematch due to the officiating.
> 
> He is talented,but by far the most brittle of a very solid set of contenders.


And this isnt good news for Bellew. They really wanted a piece of Hernandez. I bet Bellew wont even fight for a World title this year. 
After Ramirez beats Hernandez I cant see him going to the UK straight away.
Huck still has his mandatory fight (he might be an option but he sees Bellew as a "no name").
And Drozd has a mandatory and no way Bellew fights Lebedev.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Huck still has his mandatory fight (he might be an option but he sees Bellew as a "no name").


He's not alone.

Nobody outside of british fans knows who Bellew is.



Berliner said:


> And Drozd has a mandatory and no way Bellew fights Lebedev.


Both Drozd and Lebedev want a unification first and foremost.

Lebedev is willing to travel - if it's for the Huck rematch on a neutral ground (US).

Sledgehammer and the Machine are going the IBF route most likely.

With the ever improving Gassiev standing in their way.

There are some vague rumors of Chakhkiev-Gassiev and Kudryashov-Kucher - but these are just rumors so far.

Huck's future is still uncertain and he's already outpriced himself in negotiations with Ryabinsky - that's why the russians are aiming for whoever's got the IBF belt.

The WBO route is what Usyk's handlers are aiming for - vacant title or not.

Alas, Makabu eliminated Mchunu from contention - at least for the time being.
And Kalenga just got defeated by Lebedev.

Anyway, VER-Hernandez is a good fight - another good fight in what already is the most competitive division in boxing.
Good clash of styles - a fragile cuban boxer-puncher vs a hairy argentinian brute.
What more can you ask.


----------



## Berliner

According to boxrec Kucher is fighting for the vacant european title in belgium against some guy from belgium.
Belgium actually has some solid fighters. I like the look of Merhy. 
I think Huck will sign with Haymon soon enough. Seems like he cant do shit as his own boss. Self promotion aint that easy.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Belgium actually has some solid fighters.


Which is shocking.



Berliner said:


> I like the look of Merhy.


Will check him out - I need to to feel the void in my heart after the KO Doctor's sudden disappearance.


----------



## Berliner

According to boxrec Huck is fighting Wlod in august. Strange fight.... Whats up with Glowacki? Could be a voluntary defence.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> According to boxrec Huck is fighting Wlod in august. Strange fight.... Whats up with Glowacki? Could be a voluntary defence.


Wlod's coach says Huck will face Glow not Wlod.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Wlod's coach says Huck will face Glow not Wlod.


Yep. Boxrec was wrong. Huck will fight Glowacki on that date. Taver-Cunningham is also on that bill.
After Cunningham beats Taver I would like to see a rematch with Huck (if Huck beats Glowacki wich wont be easy). Cunningham said he still can make Cruiserweight and would do so for big fights.


----------



## Lester1583

Been revisiting some cruiserweight action lately.

Wlod's first surprising loss to a forgotten Universum prospect Pavel Melkomyan.
The loss was pretty much legit. But still an inconclusive fight.
Melkomyan controlled Wlod with a jab in the first 3 rounds (and even managed to drop (!) Wlod with it) but Wlod as usual was only warming up and won the 4th round.
Only to lose a TD - accidental headbutt caused a cut on Melkomyan's face and the fight got stopped.

Melkomyan was considered somewhat a promising prospect back then but he ran into another rising Universum prospect, Drozd.
Universum pitted them against each other in order to find out who's the future.
It was a decent short fight with Drozd suffering his first and only knockdown of his professional career but eventually stopping Melkomyan and derailing his career for good.

Tokarev-Aslan draw went exactly as I expected.
Tokarev used his skills (he actually had some despite looking like an eastern euro bouncer) to outbox Firat in the early rounds.
But as happened many times Aslan's indomitable will (Aslan fought with a broken jaw most of the fight) and relentless methodical pressure took it's toll on Tokarev - he got tired badly - Tokarev was almost unable to keep his hands up in the last rounds due to fatigue.
You probably can score this fight for Tokarev on the strength of the early rounds - 7-5 if you're his fan but a draw wasn't that controversial.



Berliner said:


> Cunningham said he still can make Cruiserweight and would do so for big fights.


I hear ya.
He's the most skillful heavyweight ever after all.
Which makes him even more frightening as a cruiser.

Huck-Cunningham was a good fight, by the way.
In it's own way.
Dirty and sloppy but passionate and competitive.

Speaking of Cunningham, how many times has he been robbed?
What's the general consensus on his real fighting record?
@dyna


----------



## dyna

Second Adamek fight is a Steve win
Hernandez 1 should have been a TD win for USS


Spoiler



but you can argue the headbutt should have been ruled as intentional (DQ) or that the ref should have docked a point from Steve.



Glazkov I scored for USS, but enough guys have made a case for Glazkov so I guess that decision was fine.
Same for Wlod 1, quite a few people had it for Wlod.

I guess Berliner his statement about Steve is a little right.
People (I'm guilty of it too) are very quick to call it a robbery when Steve doesn't get the decision.


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> Second Adamek fight is a Steve win
> Hernandez 1 should have been a TD win for USS
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but you can argue the headbutt should have been ruled as intentional (DQ) or that the ref should have docked a point from Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> Glazkov I scored for USS, but enough guys have made a case for Glazkov so I guess that decision was fine.
> Same for Wlod 1, quite a few people had it for Wlod.
> 
> I guess Berliner his statement about Steve is a little right.
> People (I'm guilty of it too) are very quick to call it a robbery when Steve doesn't get the decision.


and at the same time the G.Jones fight was very close but no rematch, him and Wlod went 1-1 and no rubbermatch, and he thumbs Ross in the eye after getting dropped and losing on the cards but no rematch. Cunningham is a bit of a crybaby and i'v always had a bit of dislike for him because of his hypocrisy.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> and at the same time the G.Jones fight was very close but no rematch, him and Wlod went 1-1 and no rubbermatch, and he thumbs Ross in the eye after getting dropped and losing on the cards but no rematch. Cunningham is a bit of a crybaby and i'v always had a bit of dislike for him because of his hypocrisy.


Yep he is. Also cried pretty bad after the Fury fight. And the Troy Ross fight was a farce. I am very sure that Ross would have beaten him maybe even with a stoppage and the this freak accident happened. Ross was a very underrated fighter. Explosive as hell.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Everytime I step into this thread I get schooled on the cruiserweights. So easy to miss fights because, from what I've seen, not a lot are on American television. I had to catch-up on Lebedev/Kalenga like almost 2 weeks after the fight happened.

I was also wondering who this Ramirez guy that Hernandez was fighting. As soon as I saw him on boxrec, I saw that Afolabi win on his resume and remembered instantly that he went to war with Afolabi.


----------



## PivotPunch

Berliner said:


> Yep he is. Also cried pretty bad after the Fury fight. And the Troy Ross fight was a farce. I am very sure that Ross would have beaten him maybe even with a stoppage and the this freak accident happened. Ross was a very underrated fighter. Explosive as hell.


I feel so incredibly bad for Troy Ross. First the Cunningham thing only to fight the Sauerland guy Hernandez in Germany and getting screwed over again big time in what was his last fight because he's old as fuck


----------



## Cableaddict

IMO, Cunningham got a total gift against Mansour, so if he's had the short end of the stick a few times, that's just karma.

- But I'd be very happy to see him back at CW. He's skilled and is fun to watch. Cunnigham-Jones & Cunningham Wlod were great matchups. Plus, with Cunningham back at CW, (and Eddie, too) maybe the networks would pay a little more attention to the most exciting division in boxing.


----------



## dyna

:haye


----------



## PivotPunch

Cunningham loses to the elite CWs. Cunningham is past his best even in his last few fights at CW he had problems and was even more vulnerable than usual. At CW it might even be worse because the fighters are quicker and more skilled at HW he took huge punches because he could see them coming it probably prolonged his career a little bit. I don't mean that he suddenly is a journeyman at CW but he is unlikely to wina belt again and no one should expect to see a prime Cunningham.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Belgium actually has some solid fighters. I like the look of Merhy.


Having watched a few of Merhy's fights, wouldn't say I'm impressed with him.

Ok offense but that's about it.

Even his power doesn't look as devastating as his record would indicate.



Berliner said:


> Ross was a very underrated fighter. Explosive as hell.


Bad balance and questionable workrate though.

Although that bad balance was partly his strength - he was a slightly awkward unpredictable fighter cuz of that.

Which aided by good handspeed and power is a dangerous combination.

Still, Ross should have gotten the decision over YPH and deserved an immediate rematch against Cunningham.

Could have been a champion with almost a perfect record instead he'll be remembered (by a few hardcorest fans) as just an obscure fringe contender.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> If Ruiz had stayed at cruiser maybe we would have seen the trilogy of the century between him and Nelson.


Nelson - Cat Thompson is one of the most brutal stoppages ever.

J. Nelson was a sick puncher.

Can see Nelson kayoing Haye in 1 round.

In entertaining fashion.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Nelson - Cat Thompson is one of the most brutal stoppages ever.
> 
> J. Nelson was a sick puncher.
> 
> Can see Nelson kayoing Haye in 1 round.
> 
> In entertaining fashion.


The most brutal combination I've ever watched.
Only thing that came close was the combination from Ruiz that finished off Oquendo


----------



## Leftsmash

dyna said:


> The most brutal combination I've ever watched.
> Only thing that came close was the combination from Ruiz that finished off Oquendo


Ruiz really was slightly too big... not by much but at least by the late 90's it was clear he was destined for better things.
We're very lucky we got to him in the HW division further showcasing his underrated inside skills and not have him languishing in the obscure CW class of the time.


----------



## dyna

Leftsmash said:


> Ruiz really was slightly too big... not by much but at least by the late 90's it was clear he was destined for better things.
> We're very lucky we got to him in the HW division further showcasing his underrated inside skills and not have him languishing in the obscure CW class of the time.


Ruiz actually showed good inside fighting ability against Chagaev.
That was post Norman Stone, excessive hugging became inside uppercuts and combination punching.










Chagaev had a very good chin.


----------



## dyna

Jones VS Firat Arslan was brutal.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Jones VS Firat Arslan was brutal.


Aslan is a very easy fighter to figure out.

But a hard fighter to actually beat.

Huck, Alexeev, Tokarev, YHP, etc - they all were faster than him or more skillful than him or harder puncher than him or flat-out better than him.

Yet he gave hell to all of them.

It's like Drozd said - Arslan looks so basic, so beatable but it's an entirely different matter when you're in the ring with him - he's right in front of you all the time, he doesn't react to any feints, to any moves, to anything - all you can see is his unpenetratable high guard, all you can feel is his immense concentration and desire to win - it does drain you mentally and it does drain you physically.

And Guillermo brutalized him.

It's what we've discussed before:


Lester1583 said:


> He's got that above-welter Duran/above SM Toney/LF Thompson in him at cruiser - cement boots but very dangerous from the waist up - more attack-minded and hittable than them but just as durable (more durable than Duran probably), very good varied offense-got all the punches in the book, not explosive but pretty good power, inside fighting, got that natural totally relaxed style that can't be tought (you know the one when it looks like he can go rounds in his sleep anywhere anytime), big heart/impossible to discourage and active to boot.


Yes, cheating, horrible injury and all but Lebedev had underrated him just like every russian fan, in my opinion - Guillermo isn't exactly a marquee name and he was seen as just some unknown fat old has-been - barely on the level of Jones and Toney.
And Lebedev was on his way to becoming one of boxing's major stars in Russia.
Nobody thought that any strategy except a careful stick-n-move boxing match is potentially very risky against Guillermo.
Simply put, the only question before the fight was is Lebedev gonna KO G.Jones or not.

Speaking of stick-n-move, I wish I could say Guillermo was robbed against Cunningham - alas, he wasn't.
It was a razor-close fight that could have gone either way - personally I thought USS edged it by a very small margin.
Guillermo even used his jab that he forgot he had once before he moved up in weight, but still it wasn't enough to beat Cunnungham clearly who implemented the right gameplan of boxing and moving, making it a boxing match, not a brawl.

Ok, and now back to rewatching Glen Johnson's stylistic transformation and his legendary slugfest with herr Ottke.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Everytime I step into this thread I get schooled on the cruiserweights. So easy to miss fights


The fascination with underground aside, I've grown to genuinely like the cruiserweight division over the past few years.

Not only it's modern representatives but all of them.

Unsung, unheralded, underappreciated.

Sure, not all of them were great fighters, most of them weren't even good.

But.

If you want to_ talk_ boxing, you watch welterweights, you watch middeweights, you watch overhyped flavour-of-the-month prospects, overrated aging legends and disappointing main events.

Bicker endlessly about who sold more ppv, who drained who, nerdishly nit-pick over resumes.

If you want a real unpretentious b-movie-level bad ass action, it's right here.

No, these fighters don't need you to make elaborate six hour highlight videos drooling over their so-called skillset that only the chosen one can recognize and that consist mostly of running and flashy entrances in reality.

Their honest fists speak for themselves.

If you'd prefer to rewatch Ezra Sellers-Cat Thompson for the 5th time rather than to endure a night with Lara, it's cuz you like boxing not cuz you're a casual who don't appreciate art house movies about gay love triangles.

How many times have you heard of Adolpho Washington vs David Izegwire, for example?

An iron-chinned brawler with an extensive amateur background vs a nigerian fashion designer/typical african banger.

And yet it's got everything a good fight requires - evenly matched in-shape competitors, sustained action, losta quality inside fighting, hard punches, desire to win and a satisfying ending.






Nothing fancy there, nothing overly sophisticated, just the reason why this division is the uncrowned king of boxing.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Hernandez


The more I watch YPH the more his cruiserweight supremacy according to many perplexes me.

He's an ok fighter and has got some good wins but looks the most unreliable of the top fighters and his resume is just as filled with questionable decisions and weak perfromances just as is the case with other lesser regarded champs/contenders.

Hardly anything about him that puts him above his peers, except that meaningless lineal title.

Herelius' nickname was simply epic, by the way.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> If you ignore the pre-cruiserweight cruiserweights like Marciano, a young Joe Louis, prime hungry hobo Jack "fightin' for his supper" Dempsey, Fitz. McMustache & the rest then I'd say Sellers probably had the most power but its highly debatable.


The inconsistent Jeff Lampkin deserves a mention as one of the deadliest body punchers of the division.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> The more I watch YPH the more his cruiserweight supremacy according to many perplexes me.
> 
> He's an ok fighter and has got some good wins but looks the most unreliable of the top fighters and his resume is just as filled with questionable decisions and weak perfromances just as is the case with other lesser regarded champs/contenders.
> 
> Hardly anything about him that puts him above his peers, except that meaningless lineal title.
> 
> Herelius' nickname was simply epic, by the way.


Hernandez is lucky that he only fights once every two years. If he would have fought more good fighters he already would have more losses on his record. As you said he basicaly always goes life and death with his opponent. 
And he has some awful glass body. Even if he beats Ramirez he probably will come out with another broken hand or ellbow injury. His best fight was more than 3 years ago against Cunningham and even there he was hardly dominating. 
He got a gift against Troy Ross, arguably lost against Arslan and in the first Cunningham fight. Even old ass Alekseev gave him hell. Soon his luck will be over.

BTW: Agron Smakici is one for the future. He is huge for a Cruiserweight and has some good raw talent imo. Best prospect out of germany is probably Noel Gevor but I am not excited by him although he claims that he did very well in sparring against Wlod.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> His best fight was more than 3 years ago against Cunningham and even there he was hardly dominating.


The title-winning Herelius (who was coming off a surprising win over the returning Aslan who miscalculated his own strengh) performance was his best, I'd say.

Although a fighter who loses to Al Sos cannot be taken seriously under no circumstances ever, regardless of his awesomely epic nickname.



Berliner said:


> BTW: Agron Smakici is one for the future


Remember, nobody forced you to say this.

So, it will be only our duty to remind you that Agron sucks and we told you so, after Gassiev destroys him in 2 rounds and Usyk uses him as a laughable voluntary defense of his undisputed cruiserweight title.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## PivotPunch

Does anyone know anything more about Don House's credentials aside from training Stiverne. before Stiverne got more popular I only knew him from being a cutman in the UFC.

That's said though Stiverne is decent technically when he actually works despite being a later starter but still anyone know how good of a trainer House is or isn't?


----------



## MyName

Weight issues aside he did get Joan Guzman performing pretty decent.

That said you can't keep the weight issues aside if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Storms will come from the red dawn





Flea Man said:


> Storms will come spread the plague





Berliner said:


> From chaos will rise up the shadow lands





dyna said:


> The ancient spirits of hell born... again!


Rumor has is, the contract for Drozd-Makabu has already been signed.


----------



## KING

Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has is, the contract for Drozd-Makabu has already been signed.


Woah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KING

Lester1583 said:


>


Marco with the RJJ shirt. Lul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna

:ibutt


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has is, the contract for Drozd-Makabu has already been signed.


Think Drozd will have too much experience. Today he always know what he can do and what ehs shouldnt do. And Makabu is too lazy at times. But one of the best fights this year.


----------



## Cableaddict

Berliner said:


> Think Drozd will have too much experience. Today he always know what he can do and what ehs shouldnt do. And Makabu is too lazy at times. But one of the best fights this year.


Agreed. If Drodz doesn't fade like Mchunu did, Makabu doesn't have much chance. He's too slow and basic.
But obviously, with the power both of these guys have, anything could happen.

Same old question for me, though: Despite this being a potential FOTY, will the major networks bother to hype it up? I STILL haven't seen Makabu- Mchunu, can't find it anywhere. It's mind blowing .....


----------



## Berliner

Cableaddict said:


> Agreed. If Drodz doesn't fade like Mchunu did, Makabu doesn't have much chance. He's too slow and basic.
> But obviously, with the power both of these guys have, anything could happen.
> 
> Same old question for me, though: Despite this being a potential FOTY, will the major networks bother to hype it up? I STILL haven't seen Makabu- Mchunu, can't find it anywhere. It's mind blowing .....


I dont think that Makabu is "basic"
I mean sure at times he looks very basic but he also shows great head movement and ability to land with hard counter punches. His feets are pretty slow but his hand are fast... His biggest problem are his size (he is pretty small for a cruiserweight) and just that he is lazy at times and a slow starter. I can see Drozd winning most of the early rounds and Makabu getting strong later on. Close points win for Drozd imo.
This fight will be shown at russian TV and maybe box nation... You get some cruiserweight fights on big TV networks in the states in the next months. Flores-Shumenov (average fight) and Huck-Glowacki (wich will be good). So maybe the division gets more exposure wich would be great for the fighters. Its really a shame how you cant find shit on that Mchunu-Makabu fight. atsch


----------



## PivotPunch

You can find the last round of Mchunu - Makabu online all of it's one and a half minutes or whatever but a little more than that one gif in this thread.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Same for Wlod 1, quite a few people had it for Wlod.


Cunningham - Wlod 2 was excruciatingly boring.

Like watching a drug-free Klitschko fight.

Certainly.


----------



## DrMo

*The heavyweight 81-91kg division in amateur boxing*

The cruiserweight express has been around for a while but with no real mention so far of its amateur equivalent so I thought a brief (ish) overview would be a good addition to the thread.

*The early years 1979-1988*

The heavyweight division of 91kg or 200.6lbs has been contested at world championships since 1982 & the Olympics since 1984. It was in the European championships in 1979 (before the first professional title fight at cruiser) but like its professional cousin the division was not immediately popular.

The most successful cruiserweight of the early years was its first world champion, the 1982 gold medallist Russian Alexander Yagubkin who also won European titles in 1981, '83 & '85. Unfortunately Yagubkin would be unable to compete at the 1984 Los Angeles Olympics due to the boycott & he wasn't the only notable absence, Mike Tyson famously lost a box-off against Henry Tillman who went on to win gold.

The 1988 Olympics featured a much stronger field, including Andrew Golata, Zeljko Mavrovic, Henry Akinwande & Ray Mercer, who stopped all 4 of his opponents en route to winning gold. There was however another notable absence, because of the Cuban boycott the reigning world champion was unable to take part but he would go on to become one the greatest amateurs of all time.

*The Cuban Kings 1989-2004 *

Felix Savon is a Cuban legend & one of (if not) the most successful amateur boxers in history, he's one of only 3 to win 3 Olympic gold medals (1992, '96 & 2000). He first won the world title in 1986 aged just 18, a title he defended in 1989, '91, '93 & '95. In 1997 he lost a closely contested final to Ruslan Chagaev but Chagaev was later discovered to have had 2 professional fights & he was DQ'd, awarding the gold medal
to Savon, In 1999 Savon again reached the final but the whole Cuban team withdrew as a protest & Savon was unable to defend his title. From Michael Bentt in 1987 to Sultan Ibragimov in the 2000 Olympic final Felix Savon & his lethal right hand beat a whole host of professional heavyweight titlists & contenders, most of them didn't last the distance.

Savon retired in after his final Olympics in 2000 but by then he was already being surpassed by another Cuban, the highly talented Odlanier Solis won world titles in 2001 (this included wins over Ibragimov & David Haye) & 2003 plus the 2004 Olympics. Solis also won the 2005 super heavyweight world championships before turning pro & getting fat in 2007.

*Eurasian Domination 2005-Present*

After winning silver in 2003 the 2004 European champion, Russia's Alexander Alexeev won gold in 2005 & turned pro shortly after. A promising career ended up just short of world class after stoppage losses to Victor Ramirez, Denis Lebedev & Yoan Pablo Hernandez.

In Chicago 2007 the Italian spoiler Clemente Russo won the first of his 2 world titles (2007 & '13) in addition to 2 Olympic silvers (2008 & '12). Unlike Alexseev Russo was a career amateur who never turned pro but was a successful super-heavyweight for the Italian WSB team for several seasons.

The 2008 Olympic final in Bejing featured the same fighters as the 2007 world's final but this time Rakhim Chakhkiev beat Russo to win gold & turned pro shortly after. A barnstorming & heavily hyped start to his career ended in 2013 Chakhkiev when lost his perfect record in an unsuccessful but epic encounter vs WBC champion Krzysztof Włodarczyk.

Russia's Egor Mekhonstev won 2009 World & 2010 European gold before trading weight classes (heavyweight 91kgs/201lbs to light-heavyweight 81kg/178lbs) with Artur Beterbiev and then winning gold at the London Olympics in 2012. Mekhonstev & Beterbiev both turned pro at light-heavyweight in 2013, are currently unbeaten & will hopefully fight at cruiserweight at some point.

Ukranian sensation Olexsandr Usyk won gold at the worlds in 2011 & the Olympics in 2012. After an unbeaten season for the Ukrainian WSB team against some of the top amateur super-heavyweights Usyk turned pro in the cruiserweight division in 2013. He is currently unbeaten, highly ranked & on the verge of a world title shot.


----------



## DrMo

*The heavyweight division 91kg/201lb in World Series Boxing*

The WSB is an international, team-based boxing league with top amateurs competing over 5 rounds instead if 3.

For the first 3 years WSB only had 5 divisions but for the last 2 seasons it has expanded to 10 amateur/olympic weight classes, which includes the heavyweight aka cruiserweight division.

In those last 2 years there have been 2 clear standout performers who have gone unbeaten. One is Cuba's Erislandy Savon (Felix's nephew) who is perhaps most famous for his controversial loss vs Anthony Joshua in the 2012 Olympics but he has gone unbeaten for 2 seasons in the WSB fighting for the Cuba Domadores & been in devastating form, producing some of the best KO's even seen in the WSB.

The other is Kazakhstan's Vasiliy Levit who also went through the first 2 seasons of WSB unbeaten & with several stoppages & some formidable names on his record. In this years final they fought in one of the highest quality cruiserweight fights you'll see this year, amateur or professional...


----------



## Berliner

Vasiliy Levit was very unlucky to lose against Savon. Has he any plans to fight as a pro?


----------



## DrMo

Berliner said:


> Vasiliy Levit was very unlucky to lose against Savon. Has he any plans to fight as a pro?


Yeah, I thought the decision was pretty poor but it was an excellent fight

Levit has already qualified for Rio 2016 so hopefully after the Olympics he'll turn pro


----------



## Berliner

Usky will fight against Johnny Muller.
http://www.goldengloves.co.za/boxing-news/johnny-steps-into-lions-den/
Not really a step up for Usyk. This will be another easy fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Both The KO Doctor Dorticos and the Mythical William Fernando Souza Bezerra scored ko wins a couple of days ago.

No footage has been unearthed so far.

Shadow assassins.


----------



## Vysotsky

DrMo said:


>


I have been meaning to watch this and finally did thanks for posting.....



Berliner said:


> Vasiliy Levit was very unlucky to lose against Savon. Has he any plans to fight as a pro?


You weren't kidding that was outright robbery. Levit clearly won rounds 1,2,3,5 and should have scored knockdowns in the 4th and 5th with him landing a punch and Savon going down. He basically schooled Savon. Atrocious scoring and excellent performance by Vasya.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Unsung, unheralded, underappreciated.


Holyfield moved up in weight to fight Tyson just to avoid this man:






Better resume than Haye, slicker than Jimmy Young, crazier than Augustus.


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> *The heavyweight division 91kg/201lb in World Series Boxing*
> 
> .....Kazakhstan's Vasiliy Levit who also went through the first 2 seasons of WSB unbeaten & with several stoppages & some formidable names on his record. In this years final they fought in one of the highest quality cruiserweight fights you'll see this year, amateur or professional...


Great fight, thanks DrMo!

- And definitely another blatant robbery. The crowd obviously knew what time it was.

With the % of obviously fixed fights in recent years, and the new trend towards complete mismatches (Thanks, Al Haymon!) and with many of the best bouts that actually happen not even being televised, I'm really having trouble lately remaining a fan of this sport.


----------



## Vysotsky

http://www.boxingscene.com/povetkin-lebedev-doubleheader-11-4-kazan-russia--94236

World of Boxing's next card will be Nov 4th with Povetkin, Lebedev, Kudryashov and Chakhkiev on it. Lebedev/Kayode and Chakhkiev/Gassiev are rumored. I like the latter fight although find it odd he ducked Dmytro Kucher yet is cool with fighting Gassiev.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Holyfield moved up in weight to fight Tyson just to avoid this man:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better resume than Haye, slicker than Jimmy Young, crazier than Augustus.


There's only one song that fits with that Eldritch creature.



Spoiler


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> There's only one song that fits with that Eldritch creature.


A troll fighter, as Lora would put it, but quite a character.

Some good names on his resume - although they were mostly just names, nothing more, by the time The Bounty Hunter got to them.

The Jimmy Thunder fight is worth a look.

With young undefeated Thunder looking like pre-pro Tua's boy band brother and promising to be "silent but violent" and Hunter ending Thunder's serious career with a brutal face-first KO.

Thunder is a sad story - last I've heard he was homeless with no green card on the streets of Vegas.


----------



## Lester1583

Huck was offered $ 500.000 for the Lebedev rematch.

He asked for a â‚¬ 5 million purse.


----------



## KING

Lester1583 said:


> Huck was offered $ 500.000 for the Lebedev rematch.
> 
> He asked for a â‚¬ 5 million purse.


Cunningham-Tarver winner should go back to CW if dey want money.

They would instantly be ranked as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/povetkin-lebedev-doubleheader-11-4-kazan-russia--94236
> 
> World of Boxing's next card will be Nov 4th with Povetkin, Lebedev, Kudryashov and Chakhkiev on it. Lebedev/Kayode and Chakhkiev/Gassiev are rumored. I like the latter fight although find it odd he ducked Dmytro Kucher yet is cool with fighting Gassiev.


Nov 4th is also now Drozd - Makabu. It seems to be really happening!

http://boxrec.com/boxer/38558

It seems to be on the same card, held at the Basket Hall in in Kazan, which is insane.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Vysotsky said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/povetkin-lebedev-doubleheader-11-4-kazan-russia--94236
> 
> World of Boxing's next card will be Nov 4th with Povetkin, Lebedev, Kudryashov and Chakhkiev on it. Lebedev/Kayode and Chakhkiev/Gassiev are rumored. I like the latter fight although find it odd he ducked Dmytro Kucher yet is cool with fighting Gassiev.


Wow, Kayode moving down in weight? Didn't he just get bombed out by the, allegedly, roided Luis Ortiz at heavyweight? Lebedev is class, though. Not a bad card if everything goes as planned. I'm very much interested in who Povetkin will be fighting.


----------



## dyna

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, Kayode moving down in weight? Didn't he just get bombed out by the, allegedly, roided Luis Ortiz at heavyweight? Lebedev is class, though. Not a bad card if everything goes as planned. I'm very much interested in who Povetkin will be fighting.


Lateef had most of his fights at cruiserweight.
He had a fight at cruiser 3 months ago too.


----------



## Cableaddict

Kayode should have never moved to HW. 

I really enjoyed watching him as a CW & am glad he's back. He had flaws, for sure, but he's awkward in a good / exciting way and has solid power at CW. I just hope hs age doesn't start to affect him, as he gets by a lot on sheer athleticism.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has is, the contract for Drozd-Makabu has already been signed.


Amazing. Really hope Drozd wins.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Amazing. Really hope Drozd wins.


The good: the contract has been signed. It will happen.

The bad: Drozd has suffered an injury. The fight has been postponed.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Amazing. Really hope Drozd wins.





Lester1583 said:


> The good: the contract has been signed. It will happen.
> 
> The bad: Drozd has suffered an injury. The fight has been postponed.


Hope Chakhkiev Gassiev happens too.

Didn't realize Huckic vs Glowacki is this Friday why no talk about that? Fairly significant fight as the Pole seems like a decent prospect contender even if not A quality but a solid B which is more than Huck has been in the ring with in recent fights. Add to that it's in the US on US TV in Little Poland aka Prudential Center New Jersey could be a decent scrap. Larghetti gave him a tough time ffs.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Hope Chakhkiev Gassiev happens too.
> 
> Didn't realize Huckic vs Glowacki is this Friday why no talk about that? Fairly significant fight as the Pole seems like a decent prospect contender even if not A quality but a solid B which is more than Huck has been in the ring with in recent fights. Add to that it's in the US on US TV in Little Poland aka Prudential Center New Jersey could be a decent scrap. Larghetti gave him a tough time ffs.


It's really interesting I reckon mate. It's crept up on me, I didn't realise it was this week!


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Hope Chakhkiev Gassiev happens too.





dyna said:


> I'm so excited
> And I just can't hide it
> I'm about to loose control and I think I like it


Chahkiev - Afolabi, Lebedev - Kayode.

Kudryashov's opponent has yet to be announced.

On the undercard of Povetkin - Wach.

And no, contrary to what Bama says, Povetkin is fighting Wach only cuz they couldn't make Povetkin-Wilder immediately.

From the moment Povetkin ko'd Perez, Ryabinsky, Povetkin, Kirpa (Sasha's trainer), all of them have been saying that they want Wilder as soon as possible, with no stay busy fights.



Flea Man said:


> Gutted.
> I pray for Drozd.


Knee injury during a football match.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Knee injury during a football match.


 I hope that Drozd doesnt goes the same way Martinez did with his knee injuries... All in all a great card. I think this will be the first time Afolabi gets stopped. He wont take the power of Chakhiev by just blocking the punches with his head like he did against Ramirez.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> On the undercard of Povetkin - Wach.


Sasha is going to unleash thr feminist fury he hides in his haircut.
He's going to make a statement on that chin of a man.

Ryabinsky just keeps putting out great cards, Hayman can learn a few things from him.
The Chakhiev and Lebedev fights are excellent, the Wach fight would really be a statement if he bombs the iron man out.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Sasha is going to unleash thr feminist fury he hides in his haircut.


----------



## dyna

Glowacki is one tough banging bastard.
That was the end of a caveman, guess this is why he fought so scared against Denis.

Huck's lack of finishing ability cost him the fight probably, after Glowacki got knocked down Marco just walked straight into a bunch of wild punches while landing nothing in return.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


>


FFS! That shit made me laugh so hard. Was coming here to see what you think of Glowacki pulling that comeback to destroy Huck?


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Was coming here to see what you think of Glowacki pulling that comeback to destroy Huck?


Don't have time to watch it at the moment.

But I know what I'll be watching on repeat this sunday, besides Kalulesai - Tae-Il Chang.

For those who missed this upset of the year candidate:





@Zopilote The Cruiserweight Mayhemic Warriors of Death always deliver.


----------



## PivotPunch

Huck is sometimes so limited, not sure if the trainer change was a factor along with nerves


----------



## Cableaddict

Oh happy day ! :smile


----------



## DrMo

End of an era :-(

Another great cruiserweight title fight, I've read that both guys went to hospital post fight & hopefully both are ok. Glowacki was much better than expected, I thought his tactics in the first few rounds were perfect & he showed a lot of heart. Dunno if that's it for Huck at cruiserweight, I love to see a rematch but I think a move to heavy is more likely.

Now Huck's reign of terror is over, how does his title run rank alongside others? Was it better than other long-term champs like Gomez or Nelson, how does it compare to Adamek, Mormeck or Haye?


----------



## Kurushi

Just finished watching Huck/Glowacki. Brilliant fight!


----------



## Salty Dog

Really enjoyed the fight. Congrats to both men, but especially to the Pole who just never gave up and pulled the win out of the fire. What an ending. 

Ok, so I'll pay more attention to the cruisers now.


----------



## dyna

It was a poor man's Lebedev-Kalenga really.


----------



## Vysotsky

_*I posted this at that other site but figured it was a good synopsis for the pure awesomeness of the current CW division and wanted to hear thoughts from folks around here whose opinion i value more than most over there.
*_
The actual ratings if i was a sanctioning body based on merit and h2h would be something like this.

*Perhaps Huck drops below Ramirez since it was a KO loss.

1-Drozd
2-Lebedev
3-Glowacki
4-YPH
5-Huck 
6-Makabu
7-Ramirez
8-Wlod
9-Chakhkiev
10-Kudryashov
11-Usyk
12-Kalenga
13-Ola
14-Mchunu
15-Arslan

Chakhkiev has rebounded nicely though with his wins over Haapoja, Silgado, Fragomeni, Junior, Brudov so you could argue him above Wlod based on that activity.

Wlod got shut out by Drozd but he lasted the distance and Drozd is a quality fighter. Not as bad as the Huck loss so looking it over i would probably go

5- Makabu
6- Ramirez
7-Wlod
8-Huck

Ola over Mchunu for the same reason. Ola lasted against Ramirez and has a better body of work while Mchunu got stopped.

You could argue that Huck's body of work is deeper than Wlod's and keep him one spot above depending what you value more overall resume or current results. Same with Chakhkiev/Wlod.

If Rakhim beats Ola, that along with the other guys he's beat since the Wlod loss, you could argue puts him above Makabu and Ramirez. Until Ramirez dethrones YPH of course.

If we end up with

Lebedev
Drozd/Makabu
Glowacki
Ramirez

as Champions how awesome is that. All exciting fighters and all willing and able to fight anybody else in a division basically free from seperate promotional and TV divisions. Plus Usyk, Kudryashov and Chakhkiev in line for title shots if they don't lose.


----------



## Mexi-Box

@Vysotsky, I'm assuming you're a bit happy Huck got upset? I'd really hate for Haymon to mush up the division. It's been going strong lately. Lebedev is my guy in the division, though. I'd love to see Lebedev/Glowacki.

Oh, I'm definitely not all that educated about this division, but I'd have Huck under Makabu and Ramirez but still above Wlodarczyk. Take my opinion with a huge grain of salt :lol:.


----------



## Vysotsky

Mexi-Box said:


> @*Vysotsky*, I'm assuming you're a bit happy Huck got upset? I'd really hate for Haymon to mush up the division. It's been going strong lately. Lebedev is my guy in the division, though. I'd love to see Lebedev/Glowacki.
> 
> Oh, I'm definitely not all that educated about this division, but I'd have Huck under Makabu and Ramirez but still above Wlodarczyk. Take my opinion with a huge grain of salt :lol:.


Very happy because i have never been a fan of Huck plus he's demonstrated zero interested in unifying the division or proving he's the best, content just being a German hometown fighter.

In regards to Haymon i have no idea how that is going to end up. Huck's American representation is Dibella who is a Haymon prostitute and the plan was to get him some profile with this fight then maybe a move to HW? Maybe a Wilder opponent? Who knows but the fight with Glowacki was a mandatory and already signed the Pole was viewed as cannon fodder but now?

Szpilka and Fonfara are signed with Haymon so it's possible Al will try to sign him in which case Glowacki will become the new Huck fighting in his own little world on PBC in the US. Then again Al has been trying to get a stake at HW and LHW while he has zero invested at CW nor is it really possible with the entire division being global. Hopefully Glowacki has ambition and looks east to fight the best the division has to offer.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> Very happy because i have never been a fan of Huck plus he's demonstrated zero interested in unifying the division or proving he's the best, content just being a German hometown fighter.


Thass what I been SAYIN', homie! :smile

Maybe now the CW division can get the promotional adrenaline injection is so badly needs.


----------



## Berliner

Poor Huck. Thats what american trainers do to you. Should have stayed with master Uli Wegner.:verysad:-(


----------



## Vysotsky

http://allboxing.ru/twit/20150816-1...interesen-peregovory-po-boyu-s-glovackim-uzhe

Ryabinskiy negotiating with Glowacki's team already. Kudryashov is still without an opponent for their next card...


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Was coming here to see what you think of Glowacki pulling that comeback to destroy Huck?





Vysotsky said:


> Thanks man i thought he looked skilled and was a quality prospect but wasn't confident about him beating Huck considering Seferi was his best win. Going from that to Huck was a massive step up in quality but he proved himself yesterday. I hope he doesn't get dragged into a rematch i want to see him and Usyk happen that would be a beautiful fight to watch.





dyna said:


> It was a poor man's Lebedev-Kalenga really.


Wouldn't say it was a better fight than Kalenga-Lebedev and VER-Afolabi.

Most people just never saw them and Huck is the most recognizable name of the division.

Those other two were slightly better, in my opinion - V-A more action-acked and K-L more brutal.

But this one is more significant though.

The constant talk of "dominance and the record" during the broadcast was funny - casual fan-type of stuff.

As for the fight itself.

Huck didn't look good - an off-night, decline, change of trainers - we'll have to wait and see.
He was never the most graceful of movers but his legs usually were much better; he looked somewhat sluggish throughout the fight - just not the crude-yet-sharp-at-the-same-time Huck who outran the ultra-tough Tokarev and narrowly outboxed lethal punching Lebedev.

Even the knockdown and the knockout seemed avoidable - Huck just didn't look like he had that extra in him that night - neither physically nor mentally.

But with that said it's not like Huck knocked himself out.

Glowacki did it.

And he performed well.

He isn't a special talent by any means but a decent fighter nonetheless.

Was very focused, showed excellent recuperative powers, balls of steel and made the most of his abilities - everything you can ask from a young hungry challenger.

He underused his jab I felt - he was hitting Huck with it rather freely - maybe was afraid of counters though.

And is a good bodypuncher (the young division has seen plenty of them already) - Huck definitely felt those punches - they were the reason of Huck slowing down - especially right before the knockdown - one of the reasons Huck got stopped - you can see he wasn't totally out but it was a combination of Glow's punches and strength-sapping liver shots that did the job.

Speaking of power, it was surprising to see Glow legitimately hurt Huck with a hook in the first round - and he does look like a guy who hits harder than his record indicates.

Not a cerebral technician and he could be more active but a poor man's polish Saldivar is still Saldivar.

Don't think he looked that impressive to be automatically rated in the top 3 H2H-wise but this win is big and there's nothing wrong with rating him highly.



DrMo said:


> Now Huck's reign of terror is over, how does his title run rank alongside others? Was it better than other long-term champs like Gomez or Nelson, how does it compare to Adamek, Mormeck or Haye?


It's still Holyfield and the rest.

Nobody can be named as the definite #2 .

There are about 5-7 intechangeable fighters - Jirov, JC Gomez, Johnny Nelson, Wamba, De Leon, etc - put'em in any order - it's still going to be arguable and wrong.

All of them have got their own good wins, bad losses, strengths and glaring weaknesses.

Huck is probably somewhere in the lower top10/top15 _(if you scored every controversial fight against him)_.

Just a good, solid, awkward, tough splinter champion, never a top-tier talent.

Had he at least beaten all those fighters he had faced, he could have been rated higher on the strength of his resume and consistency.

Although personally I dislike that nerdy bickering over records.

H2H is where it's at.

Don't think Huck can be an outright favourite against say Haye but he wouldn't have been a big underdog either.

Again, interchangeable.



Flea Man said:


> Fuck a rematch, let's see Glowacki in with Lebedev! :yep :deal


Ryabinsky got dis.

Said they're already in negotiations with Glow.



Vysotsky said:


> Kudryashov is still without an opponent for their next card...


Rumor has it, it's going to be Durodola or someone from WBO/IBF's top 15 most likely.


----------



## adamcanavan

I'd love to see Huck move up and fight Arreola now


----------



## Mexi-Box

adamcanavan said:


> I'd love to see Huck move up and fight Arreola now


Yeah, after my dad watched this fight, he asked me the next day if they're going to have a rematch. I told him that I didn't know, but I also said that I think Huck is going to move up to heavyweight.

Yeah, I'd also like to see Huck/Arreola, but I'm thinking we'll see Huck/Cunningham, maybe.


----------



## dyna

Huck-Cunningham rematch should be interesting.
A shame that USS is so far gone right now though

Arreola should never be named together with anyone relevant ever again, not even if it's a Wilder titleshot.


----------



## PivotPunch

Huck - Arreola would be cool. While Arreola isn't great if you beat him clearly then you are right in the mix at HW.

Huck has looked bad before. But he probably was a bit off because of enrves (US debut and stuff) and it's his first fight with a new trainer so it would also be unfair to say that his new trainer is bad. He may or may not be. Khan also looked bad in the first 2 fights with Hunter but has looked good after that


----------



## LeapingHook

What are you guys talking about, this fight was way better than Ramirez-Afolabi and Kalenga-Lebedev.


----------



## dyna

LeapingHook said:


> What are you guys talking about, this fight was way better than Ramirez-Afolabi and Kalenga-Lebedev.


Ramirez fight had more action.
The Kalenga fight was a brutal slugfest fought at a higher level
Huck fight had the most drama


----------



## LeapingHook

dyna said:


> Ramirez fight had more action.
> The Kalenga fight was a brutal slugfest fought at a higher level
> Huck fight had the most drama


Ramirez fight was a beating, Kalenga fight was good but again I thought it was pretty one sided in favour of Lebedev.

This was back and forth action, multiple changes in momentum, a shocking ending, the boxing on display was enjoyable too, some people found it sloppy but I didn't.


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> Ramirez fight had more action.
> The Kalenga fight was a brutal slugfest fought at a higher level
> Huck fight had the most drama


The Huck fight was entertaining, no doubt. I even give Huck credit for not backing down in the face of all that punishment, He's nothing if not a warrior. (OK, he's nothing BUT a warrior....)

Sadly the most "dramatic" part of the whole thing was waiting to see if Glowacki could get a KO, so the judges couldn't rob him and give Caveman Huck yet another gift. *Note that Huck was, unbelievably, ahead on all three cards at the time of the KO.*


----------



## dyna

Cableaddict said:


> The Huck fight was entertaining, no doubt. I even give Huck credit for not backing down in the face of all that punishment, He's nothing if not a warrior. (OK, he's nothing BUT a warrior....)
> 
> Sadly the most "dramatic" part of the whole thing was waiting to see if Glowacki could get a KO, so the judges couldn't rob him and give Caveman Huck yet another gift. *Note that Huck was, unbelievably, ahead on all three cards at the time of the KO.*


I don't have a problem with the scorecard that had him ahead by 1 point, that's fine in my eyes.
But the other 2 judges had him ahead by 3 points, which I think is a bit disgraceful as you said.


----------



## Flea Man

LeapingHook said:


> What are you guys talking about, this fight was way better than Ramirez-Afolabi and Kalenga-Lebedev.


It really wasn't.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## LeapingHook

Flea Man said:


> It really wasn't.


Really was, this fight had me on the edge of my seat throughout and the ending was a total shock, the other two were great fights, don't get me wrong but they were more one sided affairs so that excitement isn't there as much. If you mean in terms of pure brutality and damage inflicted, I'll concede, those fights had more of that but for me there's more to making a great fight than that.


----------



## Berliner

Flea Man said:


> It really wasn't.


Huck-Glowacki had much more drama. Lebedev-Kalenga was pretty one sided at times. Same with Afolabi-Ramirez. Afolabi basically took a beating from the start and you could see pretty early that Afolabi would lose the fight.
Just a question of opinions. For me Huck-Glowacki comes first then Lebedev-Kalenga then Afolabi-Ramirez.
We can be happy that this division just gives many great fights.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Berliner said:


> Huck-Glowacki had much more drama. Lebedev-Kalenga was pretty one sided at times. Same with Afolabi-Ramirez. Afolabi basically took a beating from the start and you could see pretty early that Afolabi would lose the fight.
> Just a question of opinions. For me Huck-Glowacki comes first then Lebedev-Kalenga then Afolabi-Ramirez.
> We can be happy that this division just gives many great fights.


I agree. Huck/Glowacki was the most exciting fight out of the three mentioned.


----------



## Vysotsky

Apparently Lebedev's loss to PEDamanian Jones has finally been overturned officially. He's 27-1-0-1NC with the one loss being the Huck robbery.



Lester1583 said:


> Huck who outran the ultra-tough Tokarev and narrowly outboxed lethal punching Lebedev.
> 
> Rumor has it, it's going to be Durodola or someone from WBO/IBF's top 15 most likely.


- You actually think it's reasonable to give Huck the Lebedev fight? IT's abeen a couple years but i watched it numerous times and the closest i could see it was 116-112 Lebedev. Huck simply didn't land enough to win rounds and IIRC there were two separate rounds where he threw and Lebedev stumbled into the ropes or something like that which caused people to give him those rounds but the punches didn't even land.

- IBF #1 and 2 are vacant with VER as the upcoming mandatory fight for YPH. Chakhkiev and Ola are 4 and 6 wonder if it will be named an eliminator? At the very least winner will be in position to fight in the next eliminator. Imagine VER/Chakhkiev would be brutal but i'd expect VER to take it on chin.

WBC Kudryashov is #2 Durodola #4 Ryabinskiy is obviously hedging his bets in case Makabu wins but if Drozd pulls it off where to you think he positions Dima? Actually he's rated #4 in WBO behind Usyk and Bellew so i guess he could try to get him in an eliminator with ......possibly Usyk? ffs the division is alive now and even more so after VER knocks YPH out. So long as Glowacki doesn't become a Haymon whore it's possible for all the champions to fight eachother.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> - You actually think it's reasonable to give Huck the Lebedev fight? IT's abeen a couple years but i watched it numerous times and the closest i could see it was 116-112 Lebedev. Huck simply didn't land enough to win rounds and IIRC there were two separate rounds where he threw and Lebedev stumbled into the ropes or something like that which caused people to give him those rounds but the punches didn't even land.


To be honest, I watched it only once, when it was shown live in 2010.

I agreed with Lebedev who said that he didn't do enough in the later rounds/didn't press the action enough, even though he wasn't tired.

Just a classic case of being inexperienced/first time going the 12 round distance in a championship fight.

And Lebedev being the aggressor/more likeable with Huck fighting defensively is what swayed many fans' opinions in favour of Lebedev in such a close fight.

But it's a good question actually - the fight was interesting and deserves a repeat viewing.

I'm gonna rewatch it, this thurdsay probably.

Lebedev again said he's willing to face Huck, by the way.



Vysotsky said:


> - IBF #1 and 2 are vacant with VER as the upcoming mandatory fight for YPH. Chakhkiev and Ola are 4 and 6 wonder if it will be named an eliminator? At the very least winner will be in position to fight in the next eliminator. Imagine VER/Chakhkiev would be brutal but i'd expect VER to take it on chin.
> 
> WBC Kudryashov is #2 Durodola #4 Ryabinskiy is obviously hedging his bets in case Makabu wins but if Drozd pulls it off where to you think he positions Dima? Actually he's rated #4 in WBO behind Usyk and Bellew so i guess he could try to get him in an eliminator with ......possibly Usyk? ffs the division is alive now and even more so after VER knocks YPH out. So long as Glowacki doesn't become a Haymon whore it's possible for all the champions to fight eachother.


There are some vague rumors (just rumors) that Ryabinsky is going to try to arrange a unification between Glow and Drozd.

This would mean no Drozd-Makabu.

But this could open the door to Makabu-Kudryashov.

If Drozd's injury is serious and he's out for good then it's going to be Makabu-Kudryashov for Drozd's title.

Kudryashov is Drozd's guardian angel for now.

Usyk vs anybody from Ryabinsky's stable/Russia is going to be very hard to arrange for 2 reasons - civil war in Ukraine and Usyk's handlers aiming for Huck's/Glow's title in the foreseeable future.

Chahkhiev is being moved slowly towards the IBF belt - but with him and IBF it's more like "yeah, it's gotta happen naturally, we're not gonna spend millions on trying to bring YPH/VER to Russia".

There's a possibility of Rakhim participating in some german event this fall - just a stay busy fight before Afolabi.

As usual, we can probably expect some official announcements from Ryabinsky during the November 4th show.


----------



## boxing prospect

For those saying Ramirez vs Afolabi (imo the best of this year's fights) lacked drama, was there not the feeling "Ramirez is going to punch himself out trying to behead Ola here and get stopped late"?
Personally the consistency the Ramirez/Afolabi fight was better than the drama of the Huck/Glowacki bout, which had some pretty long lulls.
The Russian fight is, imo, a distant third. Strangely on paper it was the one I was most excited about.
Not seen the South African one but that was meant to have a bit of everything.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> There are some vague rumors (just rumors) that Ryabinsky is going to try to arrange a unification between Glow and Drozd.
> 
> This would mean no Drozd-Makabu.
> 
> But this could open the door to Makabu-Kudryashov.
> 
> If Drozd's injury is serious and he's out for good then it's going to be Makabu-Kudryashov for Drozd's title.
> 
> Kudryashov is Drozd's guardian angel for now.
> 
> Usyk vs anybody from Ryabinsky's stable/Russia is going to be very hard to arrange for 2 reasons - civil war in Ukraine and Usyk's handlers aiming for Huck's/Glow's title in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Chahkhiev is being moved slowly towards the IBF belt - but with him and IBF it's more like "yeah, it's gotta happen naturally, we're not gonna spend millions on trying to bring YPH/VER to Russia".
> 
> There's a possibility of Rakhim participating in some german event this fall - just a stay busy fight before Afolabi.
> 
> As usual, we can probably expect some official announcements from Ryabinsky during the November 4th show.


I thought Makabu was the WBC mandatory? Kayode is a voluntary and The Swan is more deserving of an opportunity to unify than Drozd.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> I thought Makabu was the WBC mandatory? Kayode is a voluntary and The Swan is more deserving of an opportunity to unify than Drozd.


Yes, but this is boxing.

Ratings are meaningless - they can be adjusted.

Much depends on Drozd's knee situation at the moment.

In other news, Glowacki's promoter has named 3 potential opponents for his fighter - Roy Jones, BJ Flores and Cunningham.

Let's hope he said that during the Huck after party, wasted and stoned.


----------



## LeapingHook

Lester1583 said:


> Yes, but this is boxing.
> 
> Ratings are meaningless - they can be adjusted.
> 
> Much depends on Drozd's knee situation at the moment.
> 
> In other news, Glowacki's promoter has named 3 potential opponents for his fighter - *Roy Jones, BJ Flores and Cunningham.*
> 
> Let's hope he said that during the Huck after party, wasted and stoned.


Pretty smart, I don't think it's a good idea to just jump into the sharkpool straight away, although I think there are better options than those three out there.


----------



## Lester1583

LeapingHook said:


> Pretty smart, I don't think it's a good idea to just jump into the sharkpool straight away, although I think there are better options than those three out there.


The Cunnungham fight is ok - recognizable name, stop him brutally, passing of the torch and stuff - nothing wrong with that.

Alas, USS - Tarver was predictably disappointing.

Just a totally limp-dicked fight.

10 years too late.


----------



## Berliner

Roy Jones would be awful. BJ Flores ok and Cunningham decent. Glowacki would beat all three pretty clearly. I think he will even improv after his last fight and winning the belt. Will give him big confidence wich is so important.


----------



## andyZor

Hope Drozd beats Makabu so Drodz will rematch Diablo and get knocked out this time. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vysotsky

LeapingHook said:


> Pretty smart, I don't think it's a good idea to just jump into the sharkpool straight away, although I think there are better options than those three out there.


I forget who but some legit journalist said he was signed with Haymon so expect more of this horsesh1t. ffs.



Lester1583 said:


> The Cunnungham fight is ok - recognizable name, stop him brutally, passing of the torch and stuff - nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Alas, USS - Tarver was predictably disappointing.
> 
> Just a totally limp-dicked fight.
> 
> 10 years too late.


Suliamon wants Makabu-Wlod for the interm belt in spite of Dima and Rakhkim being rated higher. Think Ryabinskiy turned down the opportunity for those guys?


----------



## adamcanavan

Why is Shumenov not an option for Glowacki? That would be s decent fight imo


----------



## Mexi-Box

adamcanavan said:


> Why is Shumenov not an option for Glowacki? That would be s decent fight imo


I really think Shumenov should take it easy. Let him adjust to his trainer. He has a good trainer and doesn't look as bad as he did when he was self training, but you could tell he's still in that transition phase like Khan was.


----------



## Vysotsky

Romanchuk and Chakhkiev's stellar amateur teammate (now it's CW related news) Korobov will be making his return in early Sept which i'm happy about. Having him in the mix at MW is a good thing he lost to Lee but is top 10 quality considering guys like Saunders, Jacobs, Eubank, Johnson are that. Just hope he is motivated and stays active without taking a significant step down i' love to see him fight N'Dam, Tureano Johnson, Heiland type guy after this Sept fight.

I can't think of anyone Top Rank has at MW aside from Murata and Korobov?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Vysotsky said:


> Romanchuk and Chakhkiev's stellar amateur teammate (now it's CW related news) Korobov will be making his return in early Sept which i'm happy about. Having him in the mix at MW is a good thing he lost to Lee but is top 10 quality considering guys like Saunders, Jacobs, Eubank, Johnson are that. Just hope he is motivated and stays active without taking a significant step down i' love to see him fight N'Dam, Tureano Johnson, Heiland type guy after this Sept fight.
> 
> I can't think of anyone Top Rank has at MW aside from Murata and Korobov?


Wow, nice to see Korobov back. I still think he's quality, and he would make Golovkin look human for at least 4 rounds. Oh, Glen Tapia is also moving up to 160 lbs. Not really in the mix considering his last outing :lol:.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Suliamon wants Makabu-Wlod for the interm belt in spite of Dima and Rakhkim being rated higher. Think Ryabinskiy turned down the opportunity for those guys?


I doubt that.

WBC is probably ordering the fight between these two cuz one is a mandatory challenger and the other is a former champ who was supposed to face Drozd anyway.
And Rakhim and Kudryashov seen as just contenders/prospects.

Funny though how Drozd is already a champ in recess according to WBC, despite severity of his injury is yet to be determined.

And yet we've seen countless times undeserving champs holding a title hostage for years.

In other words, this is boxing - ratings don't mean shit, titles don't mean shit, chaos reigns supreme.



adamcanavan said:


> Why is Shumenov not an option for Glowacki? That would be s decent fight imo


Sadly, Shumenov's Lebedev's mandatory.



Mexi-Box said:


> Lebedev is my guy in the division


----------



## boxing prospect

Vysotsky said:


> Romanchuk and Chakhkiev's stellar amateur teammate (now it's CW related news) Korobov will be making his return in early Sept which i'm happy about. Having him in the mix at MW is a good thing he lost to Lee but is top 10 quality considering guys like Saunders, Jacobs, Eubank, Johnson are that. Just hope he is motivated and stays active without taking a significant step down i' love to see him fight N'Dam, Tureano Johnson, Heiland type guy after this Sept fight.
> 
> I can't think of anyone Top Rank has at MW aside from Murata and Korobov?


Can't answer your question but Murata is likely making his return in November.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Suliamon wants Makabu-Wlod for the interm belt in spite of Dima and Rakhkim being rated higher. Think Ryabinskiy turned down the opportunity for those guys?


Nothing is set yet though.

Kudryashov is ready for Makabu and wouldn't mind facing him right now.

Glowacki's people are not against the Glow-Lebedev unification.

So it's all just preliminary talks.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Nothing is set yet though.
> 
> Kudryashov is ready for Makabu and wouldn't mind facing him right now.
> 
> Glowacki's people are not against the Glow-Lebedev unification.
> 
> So it's all just preliminary talks.


I'd love to see Glowacki vs. Lebedev. That'd be magic. Crazy how cruiserweight has put on three contenders for FoTY: Glowacki/Huck, Lebedev/Kalenga, and Ramirez/Afolabi.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Many have tried
> And many have died
> So it is told
> In search of the belt of gold


Rybanisky has said that the Kudryashov vs Glowacki negotiations has begun.

Is Glowacki ready to meet his doom?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Rybanisky has said that the Kudryashov vs Glowacki negotiations has begun.
> 
> Is Glowacki ready to meet his doom?


I saw his fight just now against Vikapita Meroro. Probably not the best opponent to showcase his skills. He didn't look so great, but Meroro also held a lot and spoiled up until he got KO'd. I will say the motherfucker is a mountain of a man. Looked like a fucking LHW fighting a cruiserweight. I'm wondering how much this big motherfucker comes into the ring at. He looked gigantic. Either that or his opponent was small. Not sure which one, but looking at him next to Povetkin does indeed show he's a large guy.

Badass picture by the way. Also, who is the guy at the far right?


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Also, who is the guy at the far right?


Eduard "The Eagle" Troyanovsky - undefeated light welterweight boxer-puncher - flawed but exciting - worth a look if you're into vulnurable sharp fast punchers - he's been in some good see-saw fights.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Eduard "The Eagle" Troyanovsky - undefeated light welterweight boxer-puncher - flawed but exciting - worth a look if you're into vulnurable sharp fast punchers - he's been in some good see-saw fights.


Boxrec says he's been a ~5 year pro. Not sure why I've never saw him before. Only fights on Russian TV or something?


----------



## dyna

I wish every promoter was as crazy as Rybanisky
Never gives a dull card.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Only fights on Russian TV or something?


Yes, versus non-descript opposition mostly.

Was close to facing Abril but got injured.

He did face a fellow prospect early this year, Aik Shakhnazaryan - and once again scored an impressive come from behind stoppage win.

Here's a short example of Trojan's speed, varied offense and explosive sharp punching ability:


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## dyna

That pic is almost as bad ass as Roy Jones with Putin


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> - You actually think it's reasonable to give Huck the Lebedev fight? IT's abeen a couple years but i watched it numerous times and the closest i could see it was 116-112 Lebedev. Huck simply didn't land enough to win rounds and IIRC there were two separate rounds where he threw and Lebedev stumbled into the ropes or something like that which caused people to give him those rounds but the punches didn't even land.


Rewatched it.

It was close - many close rounds.

Huck landed regularly with his right hand - it wasn't hard but looked effective and was offsetting Lebedev's rhythm.
And Huck was careful with it - never loaded up fully on it, wary of Lebedev's power/counter attack.

Denis was pressing the action and threw some hard body shots but almost never connected cleanly with headshots.
It wasn't Huck's chin that prevented him from getting knocked down/knocked out - it was his crude defense and awkward movement.

Lebedev should have been more active/threw more punches - especially when he had Huck on the ropes - and especially in the last two rounds.

The contrast between two versions of Huck - of Glow's fight and of that one is pretty visible - today's Huck would have gotten layed out cold by Lebedev.

A draw at best would have been a nice result for Lebedev - I don't think he's done enough to win the fight.

I can see how it can be scored for Lebedev though.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


>


:lol: Badass picture. They're trying out for the expendables?

Hey, I remember I had to go back and re-score Povetkin/Huck. I might do the same later for Lebedev/Huck. When I watched it, I didn't even take a mental tally at who won. I just kind of saw the action unfold. By the way, I had Povetkin/Huck close but clear for Povetkin. The most I could give Huck was a draw. I thought he was dirty as shit in that fight with all the rabbit punches.

It's been a while since I saw Huck/Lebedev. Definitely going to rewatch and score it this time.


----------



## dyna

Mairis Briedis another unknown gem from the 200 lbs division stopped Charr in 5 last night with a menacing uppercut that send the German down face first.


----------



## dyna

Kucher is fighting unknown Belgian 22 year old prospect in october.
Bilal Laggoune


----------



## PivotPunch

Wow brieids is a CW. It makes one really think how weak HW is compared to the other divisions. Huck has a close fight with Povetkin, Haye's sucess, Briedis lays out Charr cold and makes it look relatively easy, an old and past it Cunningham has some sucess at HW, an old and past it Adamek had some success and earned a title shot.

I don't get wh CW isn't more popular it has the second biggest fighters and especially casuals like big guys going at it,, it's more exciting and competitive than HW and the skill level on average is higher than at HW


----------



## Berliner

PivotPunch said:


> Wow brieids is a CW. It makes one really think how weak HW is compared to the other divisions. Huck has a close fight with Povetkin, Haye's sucess, Briedis lays out Charr cold and makes it look relatively easy, an old and past it Cunningham has some sucess at HW, an old and past it Adamek had some success and earned a title shot.
> 
> I don't get wh CW isn't more popular it has the second biggest fighters and especially casuals like big guys going at it,, it's more exciting and competitive than HW and the skill level on average is higher than at HW


In germany it is "more popular". Mainly because Sauerland promoted many Cruiserweight fights. In russia it is also pretty popular also in poland.
I think it lacks an american cruiserweight with a fanbase to become more popular in the states... same in the UK.
I like this division because you have big guys who are still fast but can throw heavy punches. And as you said most of them also are good boxers. 
This division really has so many guys with a high KO %... Basically every world level Cruiserweight can punch.
The next big deal will be Murat Gassiev!!!:deal


----------



## dyna

Most cruisers would be 215 pounds or somewhere around 210 if they didn't have a weight limit.
The difference is that because of the weight limit they're pretty much forced to always get into atleast some sort of shape. (except Jones, but he's a diuretic eating machine)

Most of the past great heavyweights and heavyweight fights (pre mid 80s) could have easily been at 200 pounds with a 24-36 hour weigh in.
The 200 pound division of today is just the heavyweight div of yesteryear without the occasional giant.

It's not that the heavyweight division is _that_ bad, it's just been split up in 2 divisions.

Cruiserweights are still among the biggest men in the world, but they're not so big that they start to look clumsy or stiff.
Pretty much the perfect size for fights since they all have the power to rip each others head off but they're also small enough that they can fight at a high pace and look athletic.


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> Most cruisers would be 215 pounds or somewhere around 210 if they didn't have a weight limit.
> The difference is that because of the weight limit they're pretty much forced to always get into atleast some sort of shape. (except Jones, but he's a diuretic eating machine)
> 
> Most of the past great heavyweights and heavyweight fights (pre mid 80s) could have easily been at 200 pounds with a 24-36 hour weigh in.
> The 200 pound division of today is just the heavyweight div of yesteryear without the occasional giant.
> 
> It's not that the heavyweight division is _that_ bad, it's just been split up in 2 divisions.
> 
> Cruiserweights are still among the biggest men in the world, but they're not so big that they start to look clumsy or stiff.
> Pretty much the perfect size for fights since they all have the power to rip each others head off but they're also small enough that they can fight at a high pace and look athletic.


yeah kinda agree.

But No I don't think that many of the old HWs were "CWs". Yes maybe some but guys like Ali, Foreman and Norton today would also be HWs they would just be heavier because nowadays boxers do weights, have supplements and have "supplements".

Best example is Foreman even if he was leaner in his comeback against Quawi he was really lean almost as lean as he was whne he was young and he was 235.










Holmes' frame isn't that much smaller than Wlad's, his shoulders hands, head and everything is about the same size as Wlad's. And Wlad is big he's naruzrally easily bigger than even someone like Anthony Joshua who abck in the 70s without weights and no or less "supplements" would have been a skinny HW.

Ali has a similar frame as Holmes and this is ALi with Louis who was even more oldschool and thus lighter than Ali but look at Louis frame and tell me he wouldn't be a decently sized HW in a modern envirorement










and for further reference how fucking big was Liston he'd be easily 240 and ripped nowadays










And this is what louis looks like next to patterson who was I guess about size of a modern LHW










And then even back then were guys like Carnera who was about the same height as Wlad but still was naturally even bigger and was even back then almost exactly the same size as Wlad now if not bigger


----------



## LeapingHook

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol: Badass picture. They're trying out for the expendables?
> 
> Hey, I remember I had to go back and re-score Povetkin/Huck. I might do the same later for Lebedev/Huck. When I watched it, I didn't even take a mental tally at who won. I just kind of saw the action unfold. By the way, I had Povetkin/Huck close but clear for Povetkin. The most I could give Huck was a draw. I thought he was dirty as shit in that fight with all the rabbit punches.
> 
> It's been a while since I saw Huck/Lebedev. Definitely going to rewatch and score it this time.


Chakhkiev looks the most badass, he's like a Russian Mafia Hitman or some shit :lol::rofl


----------



## dyna

PivotPunch said:


> yeah kinda agree.
> 
> But No I don't think that many of the old HWs were "CWs". Yes maybe some but guys like Ali, Foreman and Norton today would also be HWs they would just be heavier because nowadays boxers do weights, have supplements and have "supplements".
> Best example is Foreman even if he was leaner in his comeback against Quawi he was really lean almost as lean as he was whne he was young and he was 235.
> Holmes' frame isn't that much smaller than Wlad's, his shoulders hands, head and everything is about the same size as Wlad's. And Wlad is big he's naruzrally easily bigger than even someone like Anthony Joshua who abck in the 70s without weights and no or less "supplements" would have been a skinny HW.
> Ali has a similar frame as Holmes and this is ALi with Louis who was even more oldschool and thus lighter than Ali but look at Louis frame and tell me he wouldn't be a decently sized HW in a modern envirorement
> and for further reference how fucking big was Liston he'd be easily 240 and ripped nowadays
> And this is what louis looks like next to patterson who was I guess about size of a modern LHW
> And then even back then were guys like Carnera who was about the same height as Wlad but still was naturally even bigger and was even back then almost exactly the same size as Wlad now if not bigger


Foreman is certainly too big for Cruiser I agree.
Carnera had gigantism and was just a freak individual

But people can really look bigger than they are in photos.








Hearns for example barely looks smaller than Holmes in a lot of pictures.
The only thing that Hearns sets really apart is the height and his small head









Wide shoulders can give the impression a person is bigger than he really is.
Hearns looks bigger than Tyson in virtually every photo

Spot the heavyweight









Floyd Patterson had a tiny baby reach he's never going to look big next to wide shouldered people.
Put Floyd in a suit next to Jermain Taylor and Floyd will look like a baby boy.

Here Ali looks a lot bigger than Louis









And Holmes is clearly a lot smaller than Wlad.

Saying Liston would be 240 pounds because he looks big in a suit is pure speculation.
Kevin Johnson is 3 inches taller and has even bigger shoulders and longer arms and he's 240 pounds but somehow a guy with smaller shoulders and less height is going to be as heavy?

Joe Louis was below 205 pounds for the majority of his career and doesn't physically look different compared to a lot of cruisers today. Why would he suddenly be 230 pounds today?
And then you have 6'7 Wilder with an 83" reach who has never gone above 229 pounds and wasn't even 220 pounds for the biggest fight in his career, if he lived in the past people would be saying how he would be 250 pounds with todays knowledge.

Just because there are steroids now doesn't mean all the past heavyweights are going to look like they do bodybuilding (Like Joshua or Bruno)
Pictures of people in clothes doesn't give a good estimation of their size or Hearns would have been a heavyweight and Mike Tyson a lightweight.


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> Foreman is certainly too big for Cruiser I agree.
> Carnera had gigantism and was just a freak individual
> 
> But people can really look bigger than they are in photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hearns for example barely looks smaller than Holmes in a lot of pictures.
> The only thing that Hearns sets really apart is the height and his small head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide shoulders can give the impression a person is bigger than he really is.
> Hearns looks bigger than Tyson in virtually every photo
> 
> Spot the heavyweight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd Patterson had a tiny baby reach he's never going to look big next to wide shouldered people.
> Put Floyd in a suit next to Jermain Taylor and Floyd will look like a baby boy.
> 
> Here Ali looks a lot bigger than Louis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Holmes is clearly a lot smaller than Wlad.
> 
> Saying Liston would be 240 pounds because he looks big in a suit is pure speculation.
> Kevin Johnson is 3 inches taller and has even bigger shoulders and longer arms and he's 240 pounds but somehow a guy with smaller shoulders and less height is going to be as heavy?
> 
> Joe Louis was below 205 pounds for the majority of his career and doesn't physically look different compared to a lot of cruisers today. Why would he suddenly be 230 pounds today?
> And then you have 6'7 Wilder with an 83" reach who has never gone above 229 pounds and wasn't even 220 pounds for the biggest fight in his career, if he lived in the past people would be saying how he would be 250 pounds with todays knowledge.
> 
> Just because there are steroids now doesn't mean all the past heavyweights are going to look like they do bodybuilding (Like Joshua or Bruno)
> Pictures of people in clothes doesn't give a good estimation of their size or Hearns would have been a heavyweight and Mike Tyson a lightweight.


Liston was 220 plus in the 50s he'd be 240 nowadays easily he has a similar built to Samuel Peter.

And I don't think Louis looks clearly smaller than Ali. Ali just stands frontal to the camera and louis doesnt and it's an old Louis. They are pretty similar in frame.

And considering that Wlad is huge I don't think that Holmes looks much smaller. His head is the same size, his shoulders are similar, his hands are the same size he's only bit shorter but he even had longer reach than Wlad.
Here in comparison Joshua with Wlad. Big guy Joshua who us a big HW but also probably one of the best examples of the difference weight training, supplements and "supplements" make in today's here of boxing compare his frame to Wlad and Holmes. Zhis is how big Holmes was his hands, head and gebneral frame is about as big as Wlad's










Wilder was 200lbs as an amateur and he wasn't that young if he boxed back then he'd probably had been about 200lbs which isn't even that freakish even at his height. One of the guys tyson fought and the first guy to beat and stop Ruddock was journeyman David Jaco who was 6'6 and 210lbs so Wilder being 200lbs is completely imagineable.

Wilder does train with weights and other modern strength training things he did it in a buildup show for one of his fights and back then most boxers didn't touch weights so it isn't even much assumption but safe to say that Wilder would be lighter had he fought many years ago.

Patterson didn't have small shoulders he had completely normal shoulders he was an average guy with great athleticism and talent but that's the difference between an average guy and someone with a big HW frame like Louis. Tyson could have fought at CW and Patterson could have fought at LHW tyson was bigger than ODLH yes he was bigger than he lookedbut he could have fought a division below just like Patterson could have it's just that D'Amato wanted a HW champ not a LHW or CW champ he wanted the youngest HW champ and he got it twice Patterson ate himself up to HW and Tyson could with a not so severaly intense diet gotten down to CW it was just what D'Amato wanted


----------



## dyna

Head shoulders and hands don't determine size.
Oscar De la hoya isn't bigger than Mike Tyson.

And people tend to look bigger in a suit than if they are showing there bare shoulders.
Besides Holmes' shoes may have an inch bigger heels than Wlad.

How would Liston be 240 if the bigger Kevin Johnson who's taller and has wider shoulders is only 240?
What makes a conditioned 220 lbs man in the 50s a 240 lbs man in the present?
With the help of supplements Sonny Liston may as well have the same amount of muscle weight as he did in the 50s except with a lower amount of fat in the present day, why does a guy have to get bigger instead of just reducing the amount of bodyfat? 
Besides the fact that Anabolic steroids were already in use during the 50s.
https://thinksteroids.com/articles/history-anabolic-steroids-sports/
And the first confirmed cases of steroid abuse from steroids was in 1952 when a Soviet doctor admitted using test injections after a weight lifting championship/olympics of 52 (There were no regulations in place back then to penalize them)
And the Methandrostenolone was specifically developed to cheat with in sports and it was already available in the 1960s

What if Steve Cunningham is just a 220 lbs fighter of the past except with 10 lbs less fat?
Or what if Carmine Vingo of the past is just weightdraining (fat) Guillermo Jones of today.
Vingo was 6'4 and 190 lbs against Marciano and I've heard shit about how he would be much heavier today yet Guillermo Jones who has the same dimensions started at 147



Spoiler



Sprinters from the 50s still look the same as sprinters from the present, present sprinters just look a little more lean often.









Both sprinters and boxers need a lot of power, yet sprinters lookthe same as they did in the 50s.
And most boxers still look roughly the same as boxers did in the past only the heavyweight division has guys who don't really have equals with ones from the past. (in the ring, during the weigh in most modern boxers are more dehydrated than those of the past which makes them looking leaner)
What if how boxers physically is just genetics and we only see more well muscled boxers today because there are more people living today.
Bryant Jennings does not look physically any more impressive than Mike Weaver















Or do you think Mike Weaver would come in the ring as Mister Universe if he fought today?

A 100 meter sprint is predominantly anaerobic, a place where you expect big guys with a lot of muscle mass and most sprinters have a well muscled body many have more muscle on them than boxers of the same height.
Sprinters also need a strong upperbody like boxers, bodies tend to look similar too.
You can find well muscled sprinters in the past and you can find them today
You can also find skinnier sprinters in the past, and they still exist today











Spoiler



Walther Dix is more muscled than 90% of all boxers so don't give me shit that sprinters need to have a lighter build than boxers











Compare black sprinters from the past with those today and they tend to have similar builds.
And if you compare white sprinters from the past with those today like Ãngel David RodrÃ*guez or Christophe Lemaitre (only white man to have done 100 meter inside 10seconds) they still look similar.

The only way in terms of bodies sprinting differs from boxing is that above 6'4 successful sprinters become very rare because taller sprinters tend to start slower than shorter ones. Usain Bolt is a freak because he starts as fast as shorter sprinters while still having the advantage of very long legs.


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> Head shoulders and hands don't determine size.
> Oscar De la hoya isn't bigger than Mike Tyson.
> 
> And people tend to look bigger in a suit than if they are showing there bare shoulders.
> Besides Holmes' shoes may have an inch bigger heels than Wlad.
> 
> How would Liston be 240 if the bigger Kevin Johnson who's taller and has wider shoulders is only 240?
> What makes a conditioned 220 lbs man in the 50s a 240 lbs man in the present?
> With the help of supplements Sonny Liston may as well have the same amount of muscle weight as he did in the 50s except with a lower amount of fat in the present day, why does a guy have to get bigger instead of just reducing the amount of bodyfat?
> Besides the fact that Anabolic steroids were already in use during the 50s.
> https://thinksteroids.com/articles/history-anabolic-steroids-sports/
> And the first confirmed cases of steroid abuse from steroids was in 1952 when a Soviet doctor admitted using test injections after a weight lifting championship/olympics of 52 (There were no regulations in place back then to penalize them)
> And the Methandrostenolone was specifically developed to cheat with in sports and it was already available in the 1960s
> 
> What if Steve Cunningham is just a 220 lbs fighter of the past except with 10 lbs less fat?
> Or what if Carmine Vingo of the past is just weightdraining (fat) Guillermo Jones of today.
> Vingo was 6'4 and 190 lbs against Marciano and I've heard shit about how he would be much heavier today yet Guillermo Jones who has the same dimensions started at 147
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sprinters from the 50s still look the same as sprinters from the present, present sprinters just look a little more lean often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both sprinters and boxers need a lot of power, yet sprinters lookthe same as they did in the 50s.
> And most boxers still look roughly the same as boxers did in the past only the heavyweight division has guys who don't really have equals with ones from the past. (in the ring, during the weigh in most modern boxers are more dehydrated than those of the past which makes them looking leaner)
> What if how boxers physically is just genetics and we only see more well muscled boxers today because there are more people living today.
> Bryant Jennings does not look physically any more impressive than Mike Weaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you think Mike Weaver would come in the ring as Mister Universe if he fought today?
> 
> A 100 meter sprint is predominantly anaerobic, a place where you expect big guys with a lot of muscle mass and most sprinters have a well muscled body many have more muscle on them than boxers of the same height.
> Sprinters also need a strong upperbody like boxers, bodies tend to look similar too.
> You can find well muscled sprinters in the past and you can find them today
> You can also find skinnier sprinters in the past, and they still exist today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Walther Dix is more muscled than 90% of all boxers so don't give me shit that sprinters need to have a lighter build than boxers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare black sprinters from the past with those today and they tend to have similar builds.
> And if you compare white sprinters from the past with those today like Ãngel David Rodrï¿½*guez or Christophe Lemaitre (only white man to have done 100 meter inside 10seconds) they still look similar.
> 
> The only way in terms of bodies sprinting differs from boxing is that above 6'4 successful sprinters become very rare because taller sprinters tend to start slower than shorter ones. Usain Bolt is a freak because he starts as fast as shorter sprinters while still having the advantage of very long legs.


Why do you first say that height and shoulder width isn't everything only to then say that Kingpin is taller and only 240 thus Liston wouldnt be 240?

Also wrist size apparently is supposed to be one indicator of bone structure mot the only one obviously but still and Joshua has baby wrists compared to Wlad or Holmes and even tyson despite being short and stocky never appeared to have super thick wrists.

Sprinters right now are way more muscular then back then when they started to get as big as now was around the ben Johnson era.

Cunningham does modern strength training his body fat % has nothing to do with whether he does modern strength training or not but back then he would have less muscle mass I don#t know why strength training vs not should have an impact on bf% so no its unlikely that he'd just be fatter in the old days especially since he's also a naturally tall and lanky guy who packed on muscle mass in his young CW days he weighed well below the limit and was much skinnier.

Boxing has always been behind other sports in terms of training in many sports they did do weights in the 60s and 70s but most boxers didnt touch weights until the 90s and 2000s.
Even if we assume that PEDs got into boxing at the same time as in other sports and that Ali and Liston were on steroids and even that they used them as intelligently and in the same dosages as in other sports.

Strength traing still matters a lot if you give 2 twins steroids and one lfits weights and the other doesn#t then the difference between them could be 20lbs especially if both didnt do any athletic activity prior. I mean you can build 20lbs lifting weights WITHOUT steroids as a novice.

Also boxers back then did much more roadwork than today which kept their weight lower. Nazeem Richardson said that Hopkins would have ended up at LHW much earlier if he didn#t run as much as he did. That's 20lbs or at least close to it if you count the weight Hopkins cut to MW just by running less. And oldschool boxers ran a ton.

Also boxers back then even HW were almost scared of getting bulky and becoming heavy. If you read Jack dempsey's book you will hear him say how he advocates pushups despite many people at the time not even wanting their boxers to do push ups in fear of getting "bulky". it was that extreme.

Foreman said how even in his younger days he was in the 230s and in fighting shape but he and some around him had the mentallity of draining himself and he said how he used to cut weight in the first part of his career to get down to 220 and how he shouldn#t have done it in retrospect.

And tyson famously said that if he regret 1 thing it's that he "didn't do more steroids" and that boxers today take a shitload of steroids and HGH and stuff like that. Even if you interped it the way with "more steroids" that he did take steroids then he took a lot less then fighters today and Tyson was a mid 80s to early 2000s guy and he was heavier and more muscular at the later stages of his career. And he isn#t even that oldschool.

So how shouldnt liston be 240 and lean when he was 220 in the 50s, would run less, lift weights and had that "shitload" of steroids Tyson speaks of

Mike Weaver isnt THAt oldschool either and he was far from the norm in terms of looks and in terms of him doing weights adn that photo of yours is from the very late stage of his career which is a proof for my argument that the amount or kidn of PEDs and/or other variables in a boxer's training changed as time went on and that it made a big difference.

In his first fight at 21 and in the early 70s Mike Weaver was 198 but ok he was young and it was early in his career so fast forward to 1982 and he was still only 209 now skip forward to 1998 and he was suddenly 220 plus in the 90s with a peak weight of 244 in 1998 and 234 in 2000....lean

Seems like something happened in Weavers supplemenation so safe to say a 50s 200lbs Liston would weigh 240 nowadays


----------



## dyna

PivotPunch said:


> Why do you first say that height and shoulder width isn't everything only to then say that Kingpin is taller and only 240 thus Liston wouldnt be 240?


What other factors indicate that Liston has bigger dimensions than Kevin Johnson, Liston didn't have exactly thick legs or a thick neck.


PivotPunch said:


> Also wrist size apparently is supposed to be one indicator of bone structure mot the only one obviously but still and Joshua has baby wrists compared to Wlad or Holmes and even tyson despite being short and stocky never appeared to have super thick wrists.
> 
> Sprinters right now are way more muscular then back then when they started to get as big as now was around the ben Johnson era.
> 
> Cunningham does modern strength training his body fat % has nothing to do with whether he does modern strength training or not but back then he would have less muscle mass I don#t know why strength training vs not should have an impact on bf% so no its unlikely that he'd just be fatter in the old days especially since he's also a naturally tall and lanky guy who packed on muscle mass in his young CW days he weighed well below the limit and was much skinnier.
> 
> Boxing has always been behind other sports in terms of training in many sports they did do weights in the 60s and 70s but most boxers didnt touch weights until the 90s and 2000s.
> Even if we assume that PEDs got into boxing at the same time as in other sports and that Ali and Liston were on steroids and even that they used them as intelligently and in the same dosages as in other sports.





PivotPunch said:


> Strength traing still matters a lot if you give 2 twins steroids and one lfits weights and the other doesn#t then the difference between them could be 20lbs especially if both didnt do any athletic activity prior. I mean you can build 20lbs lifting weights WITHOUT steroids as a novice.


And if they have the same caloric intake the only difference will be that the steroid user will be leaner.


PivotPunch said:


> Also boxers back then did much more roadwork than today which kept their weight lower. Nazeem Richardson said that Hopkins would have ended up at LHW much earlier if he didn#t run as much as he did. That's 20lbs or at least close to it if you count the weight Hopkins cut to MW just by running less. And oldschool boxers ran a ton.


And if Bernard Hopkins reduces his caloric intake he could have also stayed at 175 for that long, though that would limit his diet to a degree as he'd still need the same amount of protein.



PivotPunch said:


> Also boxers back then even HW were almost scared of getting bulky and becoming heavy. If you read Jack dempsey's book you will hear him say how he advocates pushups despite many people at the time not even wanting their boxers to do push ups in fear of getting "bulky". it was that extreme.


True to a degree but how many boxers today are actually bulky?



PivotPunch said:


> Foreman said how even in his younger days he was in the 230s and in fighting shape but he and some around him had the mentallity of draining himself and he said how he used to cut weight in the first part of his career to get down to 220 and how he shouldn#t have done it in retrospect.


Foreman was 230 already as an amateur, he was clearly draining his weight. But guys like Muhammad Ali or Floyd Patterson weren't draining their weight. Floyd Patterson was known to lift weights and eat more than he was comfortable with to keep his weight up.



PivotPunch said:


> And tyson famously said that if he regret 1 thing it's that he "didn't do more steroids" and that boxers today take a shitload of steroids and HGH and stuff like that. Even if you interped it the way with "more steroids" that he did take steroids then he took a lot less then fighters today and Tyson was a mid 80s to early 2000s guy and he was heavier and more muscular at the later stages of his career. And he isn#t even that oldschool.


That doesn't mean he wanted to be heavier, steroids are also being used to increase stamina which Mike lacked and certainly didn't improve when he got heavier.
And I don't think he did traditional weight lifting when he was still with Cus, he did do weighted plyometrics.


PivotPunch said:


> So how shouldnt liston be 240 and lean when he was 220 in the 50s, would run less, lift weights and had that "shitload" of steroids Tyson speaks of
> 
> Mike isnt THAt oldschool either and he was far from the norm in terms of looks and in terms of him doing weights adn that photo of yours is from the very late stage of his career which is a proof for my argument that the amount or kidn of PEDs and/or other variables in a boxer's training changed as time went on and that it made a big difference.
> 
> In his first fight at 21 and in the early 70s Mike Weaver was 198 but ok he was young and it was early in his career so fast forward to 1982 and he was still only 209 now skip forward to 1998 and he was suddenly 220 plus in the 90s with a peak weight of 244 in 1998 and 234 in 2000....lean
> 
> Seems like something happened in Weavers supplemenation so safe to say a 50s 200lbs Liston would weigh 240 nowadays


And did Weaver improve from the all that bulk?
Most likely not, he only fought a bunch of absolute cans during that period and then he got stopped by a fat can before getting stopped by a fat peanut.
And even around 200 his physique looks about as impressive as Jennings.

What would Sonny Liston improve from being 240 lbs?
It's not like he was a very fast fighter even at 210-220, speed that certainly would not improve from an extra 20 lbs.
Where are all the lean 6'0 fighters that are 240 pounds and have a build similar to Liston anyway?
There was Samuel Peter but is build like a barrel, and Takam who is taller than 6'0 and has very thick legs which is partly genetic.
Jennings is taller, has a bigger reach and doesn't seem to have sticks for legs and he isn't even 230 pounds.

What would Liston gain from going that heavy?


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> Most cruisers would be 215 pounds or somewhere around 210 if they didn't have a weight limit.
> The difference is that because of the weight limit they're pretty much forced to always get into atleast some sort of shape. (except Jones, but he's a diuretic eating machine)
> 
> Most of the past great heavyweights and heavyweight fights (pre mid 80s) could have easily been at 200 pounds with a 24-36 hour weigh in.
> The 200 pound division of today is just the heavyweight div of yesteryear without the occasional giant.
> 
> It's not that the heavyweight division is _that_ bad, it's just been split up in 2 divisions.
> 
> Cruiserweights are still among the biggest men in the world, but they're not so big that they start to look clumsy or stiff.
> Pretty much the perfect size for fights since they all have the power to rip each others head off but they're also small enough that they can fight at a high pace and look athletic.


Agree 1000000%


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> What other factors indicate that Liston has bigger dimensions than Kevin Johnson, Liston didn't have exactly thick legs or a thick neck.
> 
> And if they have the same caloric intake the only difference will be that the steroid user will be leaner.
> 
> And if Bernard Hopkins reduces his caloric intake he could have also stayed at 175 for that long, though that would limit his diet to a degree as he'd still need the same amount of protein.
> 
> True to a degree but how many boxers today are actually bulky?
> 
> Foreman was 230 already as an amateur, he was clearly draining his weight. But guys like Muhammad Ali or Floyd Patterson weren't draining their weight. Floyd Patterson was known to lift weights and eat more than he was comfortable with to keep his weight up.
> 
> That doesn't mean he wanted to be heavier, steroids are also being used to increase stamina which Mike lacked and certainly didn't improve when he got heavier.
> And I don't think he did traditional weight lifting when he was still with Cus, he did do weighted plyometrics.
> 
> And did Weaver improve from the all that bulk?
> Most likely not, he only fought a bunch of absolute cans during that period and then he got stopped by a fat can before getting stopped by a fat peanut.
> And even around 200 his physique looks about as impressive as Jennings.
> 
> What would Sonny Liston improve from being 240 lbs?
> It's not like he was a very fast fighter even at 210-220, speed that certainly would not improve from an extra 20 lbs.
> Where are all the lean 6'0 fighters that are 240 pounds and have a build similar to Liston anyway?
> There was Samuel Peter but is build like a barrel, and Takam who is taller than 6'0 and has very thick legs which is partly genetic.
> Jennings is taller, has a bigger reach and doesn't seem to have sticks for legs and he isn't even 230 pounds.
> 
> What would Liston gain from going that heavy?


How much the ideal weight and bulk for a HW is is another question and depends on each fighter and his style.

Sonny liston had pretty big legs

here you can see his legs and read the stats Liston was naturally huge










Yes Ali cut weight as well he got heavier in between fights and it's obvious in pictures of him between fights and Ali was naturally huge he had almost the same reach as Wlad.

this was Ali in between fights he was huge. Yes Marciano was a small HW even back then and this is a retired Marciano but it's certainly not a lighter Marciano and outside the HW division MArciano wasn#t a terribly small human being he was a normal sized adult and stronger built than most people.










Yes Patterson ate himself up to HW I said he was a natural LHW but do you have a source that he did weights? tyson said he never did weights and that D'Amato was an oldschool guy but yeah possibly D#Amato had Patterson do weights because Patterson really had that much trouble staying up in weight.

And compared to back than most boxers are "bulky" most top 20 boxers in each division at least at WW and above would be considered bulky by guys like Dempsey. Dick Tiger and Liston were basically the bulkiest oldschool guys you'd find

and this is one of the pics were dempsey looks the leanest and most muscular










from that

to this










to this










and finally to these here




























even in smaller weight divisions boxers are noticeably bulkier


----------



## dyna

PivotPunch said:


> How much the ideal weight and bulk for a HW is is another question and depends on each fighter and his style.
> Sonny liston had pretty big legs
> here you can see his legs and read the stats Liston was naturally huge
> http://www.corbisimages.com/images/Corbis-BE056094.jpg?size=67&uid=900caf93-3218-4277-a2ae-c4d6f46c1392
> Yes Ali cut weight as well he got heavier in between fights and it's obvious in pictures of him between fights and Ali was naturally huge he had almost the same reach as Wlad.
> this was Ali in between fights he was huge. Yes Marciano was a small HW even back then and this is a retired Marciano but it's certainly not a lighter Marciano and outside the HW division MArciano wasn#t a terribly small human being he was a normal sized adult and stronger built than most people.
> [IMG]https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/07/d7/5e/07d75e4283d6ed33a2f9d10bdaa813ac.jpg
> Yes Patterson ate himself up to HW I said he was a natural LHW but do you have a source that he did weights? tyson said he never did weights and that D'Amato was an oldschool guy but yeah possibly D#Amato had Patterson do weights because Patterson really had that much trouble staying up in weight.
> And compared to back than most boxers are "bulky" most top 20 boxers in each division at least at WW and above would be considered bulky by guys like Dempsey. Dick Tiger and Liston were basically the bulkiest oldschool guys you'd find
> and this is one of the pics were dempsey looks the leanest and most muscular
> [IMG]http://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium-large/4-jack-dempsey-1895-1983-granger.jpg
> from that
> to this
> [IMG]http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/.a/6a00d8341c630a53ef0162fd7d589d970d-pi
> to this
> [IMG]http://www.gannett-cdn.com/-mm-/ac1394dbdcca6a36cbf486633b129cd813095ac3/r=x404&c=534x401/local/-/media/USATODAY/gameon/2012/09/25/9-25-2012-sonny-liston-4_3.jpg
> and finally to these here
> [IMG]http://www.doghouseboxing.com/Boxing_News/Media-Img/Main-Mike-Tyson-Classic.jpg
> [IMG]http://sclike.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/holy.jpg
> [IMG]http://www.theboxingobserver.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Wladimir-Klitschko-Alexander-Povetkin.jpg
> even in smaller weight divisions boxers are noticeably bulkier
> [IMG]http://i.lv3.hbo.com/assets/images/sports/boxing/fights/2012-11-10-martirosyan-vs-lara/slideshows/weigh-in-02-1024.jpg
> [IMG]http://roundbyroundboxing.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/003_Errol_Spence_Jr-Esther-Lin.jpg[/QUOTE]
> Modern boxers in smaller weight divisions tend to cut atleast 10 lbs waterweight, dehydration will make you look leaner and bulkier. Bodybuilders dehydrate themselves before competitions to look leaner and bulkier than they really are.
> And Muhammad Ali got fat between fights, just like Marciano. At 230 Ali looked fat against Young.
> 
> And Dick Tiger does look bulky
> [IMG]http://media.liveauctiongroup.net/i/8958/10100963_1.jpg?v=8CD6E843D99B550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huck doesn't look any more impressive than Dempsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And compare McCall with Liston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griffith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gene Burton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lara isn't even really bulky, just extremely lean.
> Marcos Maidana doesn't physically look any more impressive than Lamotta.
> Sergio Martinez doesn't look impressive either, very lean but doesn't have big muscles at all.
> Or compare Ezzard Charles with Sergey Kovalev.
> 
> And most of the fighters with impressive physiques in lower weight divisions tend to be black fighters who aren't tall for their division.
> How often do you see a white boxer with abs like Floyd, Timothy or Broner?
> Most fighters are leaner today, I wouldn't say they're more bulked up.
> How defined muscles are has also to do with genetics, a white fighter with abs like Bradley is extremely rare.


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> Modern boxers in smaller weight divisions tend to cut atleast 10 lbs waterweight, dehydration will make you look leaner and bulkier. Bodybuilders dehydrate themselves before competitions to look leaner and bulkier than they really are.
> And Muhammad Ali got fat between fights, just like Marciano. At 230 Ali looked fat against Young.
> 
> And Dick Tiger does look bulky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huck doesn't look any more impressive than Dempsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And compare McCall with Liston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griffith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gene Burton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lara isn't even really bulky, just extremely lean.
> Marcos Maidana doesn't physically look any more impressive than Lamotta.
> Sergio Martinez doesn't look impressive either, very lean but doesn't have big muscles at all.
> Or compare Ezzard Charles with Sergey Kovalev.
> 
> And most of the fighters with impressive physiques in lower weight divisions tend to be black fighters who aren't tall for their division.
> How often do you see a white boxer with abs like Floyd, Timothy or Broner?
> Most fighters are leaner today, I wouldn't say they're more bulked up.
> How defined muscles are has also to do with genetics, a white fighter with abs like Bradley is extremely rare.


Dick Tiger was the stockiest guy you'dfind back then and he isn't even that bulky compared to guys like Bradley. And yes genetics play a part that's why guys like Liston and Dick Tiger and Griffith were that muscular but take someone else and they'd be more muscular today. 
its not an opinion it's a fact that fighters back then didnt do strength training or at least much less than today and that the nutrition is different. Huck is bulkier than Dempsey and Huck isn't even a HW. Also if you look at pics of a young Huck he was a skinny tall kid he doesn#t have big hands or wrists either he'd be skinnier had he fought in the 50s he does weights as well.

To give you another think to consider when looking at ALi. I think we can agree that Patterson is an average sized human being. This is Marciano with Patterson and then take another look at the Ali - MArciano pic and tell me that Ali doesn't have an enormous frame










Lara doesn#t have a stocky body type same with Errol SPence and they are still bulky. Back then they would have only been lean and skinny but not muscular at all. You can see the same with Anthony Joshua he has a skinny tall frame with muscle packed on it but beside Wlad he looks small despite not being that much smaller just because Wlad has a bigger frame despite not being that much more muscular than joshua.

If latino counts then Canelo is a non black boxer who's muscular and canbelo does modern training as well. YOu take the genetic elite from back then and compare them to modern boxers who look similar despite not having the same genetics.
it's not an opinion it's a factt that thechange in training makes modern boxers bulkier and heavier.

Back on ESB someone once did a list with the average size of the top 10 HWs from like the 30s to nowadays and believe it or not the height hasn't changed that much the average height of the HWs has gone from like 6'2 to 6'4 or so but the weight has gone from like 210 to to 240 or so. 
How is that possible if I'm wrong? That's not even 100 years we haven't evolved we are still the same species the change is just in training and nutrition


----------



## Lester1583

- Fuck heavyweights!


----------



## DrMo

:lol: 

Lester is right as usual. Its an interesting conversation but please discuss heavyweights elsewhere.

When do people think cruiser overtook heavy & became the better division of the 2?


----------



## Flea Man

DrMo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Lester is right as usual. Its an interesting conversation but please discuss heavyweights elsewhere.
> 
> When do people think cruiser overtook heavy & became the better division of the 2?


It's having a great era. It will be shit when the talent pool thins, just the same as any other division.

135 is abysmal, but if Walters, Uchiyama, Lomachenko and a few others all move up at the same time it becomes a hot division again.


----------



## DrMo

Flea Man said:


> It's having a great era. It will be shit when the talent pool thins, just the same as any other division.
> 
> 135 is abysmal, but if Walters, Uchiyama, Lomachenko and a few others all move up at the same time it becomes a hot division again.


Aye I know that tides ebb & flow & all that, but was just pondering when (roughly) it happened.


----------



## Flea Man

DrMo said:


> Aye I know that tides ebb & flow & all that, but was just pondering when (roughly) it happened.


I guess after Haye left and Cuningham lost. I think after the Olympics when Usyk turned over and these Russian monsters started turning up in their droves.

Jones 'beating' Lebedev might be the start of this 'new era' perhaps...because Jones then fucked off (or was fucked off) and new blood started taking over (even though Lebdedev and Drozd aren't actually young themselves)


----------



## Lester1583

Usyk - Muller weigh in:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk - Muller weigh in:


Wow, that Usyk guy has some cold, cold eyes. He's really intimidating. I can't believe him and Beterbiev fought in the am's. Imagine them fighting in the professionals. Beterbiev is a hard, cold-faced motherfucker too. What time is this fight happening? Around 2 pm?


----------



## EL MAS MACHO

Looks like we're not gonna see any of the Russian CWs face off anytime soon. Ryabinsky says his aim is get each of them their own belt:

http://www.boxingscene.com/ryabinsky-on-russian-crisis-boxing-biz-cruiserweights--95224


----------



## Cableaddict

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Looks like we're not gonna see any of the Russian CWs face off anytime soon. Ryabinsky says his aim is get each of them their own belt:
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/ryabinsky-on-russian-crisis-boxing-biz-cruiserweights--95224


This fricking sport .........


----------



## Lester1583

Usyk easily stops Muller:





Not much to say here, except that Sanya is definitely ready to step up in class.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Between Sledgehammer and Usyk.
> The end is near...


Usyk's handlers are aiming at Glow somewhere next year.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk's handlers are aiming at Glow somewhere next year.


My first time watching Usyk live. I've seen like 1 or 2 of his other fights on YouTube. I think it was his fight before Mueller. I can't remember off the top of my head. He looks great. I think 100% he's the better fighter/prospect than Dmitry Kudryashov. I'm not really digging Kudryashov. What do you think?


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> What do you think?


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Eduard "The Eagle" Troyanovsky - undefeated light welterweight boxer-puncher - flawed but exciting - worth a look if you're into vulnurable sharp fast punchers - he's been in some good see-saw fights.





Mexi-Box said:


> Boxrec says he's been a ~5 year pro. Not sure why I've never saw him before. Only fights on Russian TV or something?





Lester1583 said:


> Yes, versus non-descript opposition mostly.
> Was close to facing Abril but got injured.
> He did face a fellow prospect early this year, Aik Shakhnazaryan - and once again scored an impressive come from behind stoppage win.
> Here's a short example of Trojan's speed, varied offense and explosive sharp punching ability:


Trojan is gonna face the most intimidating man in the sport, Cesar Cuenca, for the IBF world title on the undercard of Povetkin-Wach, November 4th.

@Vysotsky


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Trojan is gonna face the most intimidating man in the sport, Cesar Cuenca, for the IBF world title on the undercard of Povetkin-Wach, November 4th.
> 
> @*Vysotsky*


lol Classic puncher vs puncher match up i see. Think it will top The Swan vs Kalenga or Golovkin/Lemieux?



Lester1583 said:


> Usyk's handlers are aiming at Glow somewhere next year.


They also said he would face a top 10/15 opponent and get a title fight this year....

Obviously i'm rooting for Usyk in general but i also think him winning against Dima & Glowacki is best for the division. None of the Russians are likely to unify with each other and Glowacki is with Haymon, he'll likely spend his time defending against BJ Flores types. If Usyk wins Ryabinskiy would be willing to let Lebedev or Drozd unify against him. I'm a big fan of Drozd but Makabu winning wouldn't be terrible for the same reason.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Trojan is gonna face the most intimidating man in the sport, Cesar Cuenca, for the IBF world title on the undercard of Povetkin-Wach, November 4th.
> 
> @Vysotsky


Wow, holy fuck. That's pretty great. I guess I won't miss that card--it's fucking stacked.

Povetkin/Wach
Chahkiev/Afolabi
Cuenca/Trovanovsky
Lebedev/Kayode


----------



## Vysotsky

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, holy fuck. That's pretty great. I guess I won't miss that card--it's fucking stacked.
> 
> Povetkin/Wach
> Chahkiev/Afolabi
> Cuenca/Trovanovsky
> Lebedev/Kayode


I was joking about the punchers match up, Cuenca is featherfisted. Still cool he's fighting for a title though.


----------



## Vysotsky

@*Lester1583* @*Flea Man* You guys see Berinchyk's debut? During the 4th round in particular it occurred to me that when he gets inside and starts swarming all crazy firing off combinations while constantly working angles and turning his opponent right in close it reminds me of Jung Koo Chang quite a bit. He is ambidextrous and often fights orthodox/southpaw equally but inside he really uses it to his advantage.

13:55 tell me that isn't Changesque craziness.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> lol Classic puncher vs puncher match up i see. Think it will top The Swan vs Kalenga or Golovkin/Lemieux?


Every Trojan's fight is a thriller.

And Cuenca is a cold-blooded assassin.

Brutality guaranteed.



Vysotsky said:


> Obviously i'm rooting for Usyk in general but i also think him winning against Dima & Glowacki is best for the division. None of the Russians are likely to unify with each other and Glowacki is with Haymon, he'll likely spend his time defending against BJ Flores types. If Usyk wins Ryabinskiy would be willing to let Lebedev or Drozd unify against him. I'm a big fan of Drozd but Makabu winning wouldn't be terrible for the same reason.


Ryabinsky wants more titles, not unifications - he was actually not very keen on the Lebedev-Huck rematch cuz of that - it was Lebedev who was/is pushing for the fight.

More likely Ryabinsky would be more willing to pit Kudryashov or Chahkhiev against Usyk-Glow/YPH-VER/anybody with a belt who is not from his stable, than his champions.

To be honest, most of them are equally interesting fighters to me - I don't care who the winner is, as long as it's a good fight (and in this division every fight is a good one).

Makabu-Drozd is one of the most intriguing upcoming fights, aside from Matthysse-Postol _(poor Lucas)_ - the only bad thing about it is that Mchunu got eliminated from contention.

Speaking of which - damn south africans are too busy growing up their inimitable mustaches but that's not an excuse for klomptoning Mchunu-Makabu.



Vysotsky said:


> @*Lester1583* @*Flea Man* You guys see Berinchyk's debut? During the 4th round in particular it occurred to me that when he gets inside and starts swarming all crazy firing off combinations while constantly working angles and turning his opponent right in close it reminds me of Jung Koo Chang quite a bit. He is ambidextrous and often fights orthodox/southpaw equally but inside he really uses it to his advantage.
> 
> 13:55 tell me that isn't Changesque craziness.


Let's hope he isn't blessed with Chang's power.

Too textbook, cerebral and not sloppy enough to be compared to Chang.

Loma's brother-in-law looked more like a mobile aggressive soft Crawford rather than a raw Duran/Chang-type.

Already leagues above Spence doe.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> More likely Ryabinsky would be more willing to pit Kudryashov or Chahkhiev against Usyk-Glow/YPH-VER/anybody with a belt who is not from his stable, than his champions.
> 
> To be honest, most of them are equally interesting fighters to me - I don't care who the winner is, as long as it's a good fight (and in this division every fight is a good one).
> 
> Makabu-Drozd is one of the most intriguing upcoming fights, aside from Matthysse-Postol _(poor Lucas)_ - the only bad thing about it is that Mchunu got eliminated from contention.
> 
> Speaking of which - damn south africans are too busy growing up their inimitable mustaches but that's not an excuse for klomptoning Mchunu-Makabu.
> 
> Let's hope he isn't blessed with Chang's power.
> 
> Too textbook, cerebral and not sloppy enough to be compared to Chang.
> 
> Loma's brother-in-law looked more like a mobile aggressive soft Crawford rather than a raw Duran/Chang-type.
> 
> Already leagues above Spence doe.


- Ya but if Usyk beat Dima then Glowacki all that's left is Chakhkiev and the champs. I'm sure Ryabinskiy would prefer Chakhkiev to face him but Usyk could force a unification with Swan or Birdman instead.

- Started watching Kucher/Makabu earlier and i'm even more excited for it. Drozd is really going to have to use that footwork because at mid range and inside i would give Makabu the advantage in spite of Drozd being good there himself.

- Ya i was just comparing his manner of swarming right in close. He definitely has more power. He's always been able to box just never used it much but he looked quite polished in his debut. Very pleased.

- Ummm...you're saying he's a softer version of Crawford? You crazy? Berinchyk is as hard as steel forged in the foundries of Kharkiv. I like Crawford alot he's probably my favourite American boxer atm but i do think he could get taken out at 140. There was talk of him fighting the Matthysse/Provodnikov winner beforehand but not a peep after. I know Matthysse/Postol happened but still.

I would favor Lucas & Postol over him, Ruslan/Lamont 50/50, Herrera/Allakhverdiev/Algeri would be tricky fights for him and maybe even someone like Mikhaylenko could grind him out. I really enjoy watching him box but do think his size was a significant attribute which won't exist especially against the like of Postol/Algeri, i doubt his power will be a factor at 140, and his chin slightly suspect when you're talking about hard hitters at 140. Maybe i'm underestimating him but we'll see.

Denys and Anastasiya have been engaged for a while now right? I haven't followed Berinchyk much the last year plus, he hasn't been up to much.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> - Started watching Kucher/Makabu earlier and i'm even more excited for it. Drozd is really going to have to use that footwork because at mid range and inside i would give Makabu the advantage in spite of Drozd being good there himself.


I remember you being one of the few who scored Makabu-Kucher closer than most.

Been rewatching some cruiserweight action lately (Lebedev-Guillermo is still as brutal now as it was then) - this fight deserves a second viewing - will watch it tomorrow.

Makabu is very dangerous at mid range - and that's what bothers me though - Drozd must neutralize Ilunga's dangerous varied offense in order to win and to avoid getting stopped - and I hope he does that by using his footwork not his thai clinching skills.

Drozd is more reliable and harder to beat now but his last two fights I personally have no desire to rewatch at all.



Vysotsky said:


> - Ya but if Usyk beat Dima then Glowacki all that's left is Chakhkiev and the champs. I'm sure Ryabinskiy would prefer Chakhkiev to face him but Usyk could force a unification with Swan or Birdman instead.


Gassiev is still out there looking for blood though.



Vysotsky said:


> - Ya i was just comparing his manner of swarming right in close. He definitely has more power. He's always been able to box just never used it much but he looked quite polished in his debut. Very pleased.


Yup, not a bad performance for a debut at all.

Another young eastern euro fighter to keep an eye on.

How many of them already - I've lost count.

By the way, Bivol continues to dazzle his opponents with non-stop combinations.



Vysotsky said:


> - Ummm...you're saying he's a softer version of Crawford? You crazy? Berinchyk is as hard as steel forged in the foundries of Kharkiv. I like Crawford alot he's probably my favourite American boxer atm but i do think he could get taken out at 140.


Relax, V.

Berinchyk just _looked_ a bit soft, that's all.

I was disappointed by his entrance though - he needs to return to his amateur glory days:























Crawford is one of the few american fighters who looks genuinely promising but Dulorme? Jean? Beltran?

It's time for him to face the man of the 140 division - M.Herrera - no more fooling around with puerto rican emos.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Gassiev is still out there looking for blood though.
> 
> It's time for him to face the man of the 140 division - M.Herrera - no more fooling around with puerto rican emos.


I was talking abut Ryabinskiy's guys Gassiev is with Ural. Ya Herrera would be great but i definitely want to see him against a puncher. I love watching Postol btw but i expect Lucas to knock him out and sadly he'll probably fade into obscurity.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> fade into obscurity.


Speaking of which.

Have just rewatched Makabu-Kucher.

And I've warmed up to Kucher a bit - usually I don't like unimaginative/basic (relatively)/no particular strengths fighters like him but the man's balls are made of the same material as his chin - pure ukrainian steel.

The punches he took from Makabu - some of them were clear KO bombs and Kucher was never even staggered once.

And kept coming forward.

The 12th round would have made Bad Bennie proud - Kucher was clearly tired, losing the fight, got outpunched in previous rounds - and yet he won that round on guts alone and made Makabu look unconvincing.

For all Toney comparisons Makabu's defense is not what I would call impressive - Kucher actually was tagging him rather easily when he let his hands go or wasn't getting counterpunched.

And Ilunga's feet are hardly better than Toney's old heavyweight feet, let alone the lighter versions of Hop's eternal superior.

Shumenov being Lebedev's mandatory is boxing at it's best.

Kucher's competitive loss to Makabu alone outweighs entire Shumenov's cruserweight credentials that consist of nothing.


----------



## Cableaddict

Say, where can I find the Makabu-Kutcher fight? It's not on YouTube & not uploaded on my favorite site.

I'd love to see it.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> Say, where can I find the Makabu-Kutcher fight? It's not on YouTube & not uploaded on my favorite site.
> 
> I'd love to see it.


Ya it is


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Cableaddict

Thanks, V !

For some reason that didn't come up when I Googled it.


----------



## Berliner

Here a new video of Kalenga sparring against Wilders next opponent. 



Duhaupas got beaten up bad. Hope Kalenga fights soon enough. Would love to see him against Bellew.:deal:hey


----------



## Mexi-Box

Berliner said:


> Here a new video of Kalenga sparring against Wilders next opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> Duhaupas got beaten up bad. Hope Kalenga fights soon enough. Would love to see him against Bellew.:deal:hey


Damn, he was really fucking up poor Duhaupas. Good video.


----------



## PivotPunch

That video along with the video of Mwekassa fucking up Pianeta in sparring and that CW destroying Charr you really have to think about how much deeper CW is compared to HW and it is still one of the least popular divisions


----------



## Berliner

PivotPunch said:


> That video along with the video of Mwekassa fucking up Pianeta in sparring and that CW destroying Charr you really have to think about how much deeper CW is compared to HW and it is still one of the least popular divisions


Do have a video of that Pianeta sparring? Would like to see it.
Yeah heavyweight is just dog shit thats all. People say Middleweight is so weak but for me Heavyweight is the weakest division.
I really liked Kalengas right hook around the guard of Duhaupas. But was shocked how much trouble Duhaupas had to land something on Kalenga... Duhaupas didnt show anything except a good chin.:rofl


----------



## hamas

Berliner said:


> Do have a video of that Pianeta sparring? Would like to see it.
> Yeah heavyweight is just dog shit thats all. People say Middleweight is so weak but for me Heavyweight is the weakest division.
> I really liked Kalengas right hook around the guard of Duhaupas. But was shocked how much trouble Duhaupas had to land something on Kalenga... Duhaupas didnt show anything except a good chin.:rofl


Who from the cws would you pick to beat wilder and povetkin


----------



## Berliner

hamas said:


> Who from the cws would you pick to beat wilder and povetkin


P4P? Over Wilder? A lot of guys. Glowacki, Huck, Drozd, Lebedev, Kalenga, Mchunu, Makabu, Chakhkiev, Kudryashov, Gassiev or even Wlod. All these guys arent really much worse than Wilder (P4P) or in my opinion better (like Lebedev, Drozd or Glowacki).
Povetkin is another thing because I actually rate him. But he also isnt really anything special and the only time he fought a good Cruiserweight was Huck and it was a close fight. I know that he wasnt at his best but Huck still gave away 20 pounds and was much smaller than Povetkin... There I also see some guys who I think arent really much worse than him.


----------



## PivotPunch

Berliner said:


> Do have a video of that Pianeta sparring? Would like to see it.
> Yeah heavyweight is just dog shit thats all. People say Middleweight is so weak but for me Heavyweight is the weakest division.
> I really liked Kalengas right hook around the guard of Duhaupas. But was shocked how much trouble Duhaupas had to land something on Kalenga... Duhaupas didnt show anything except a good chin.:rofl


You can see Wegner's frustartion as Pianetta gets bullied, outboxed and outpunched by a CW (if that is Wegner)


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> P4P? Over Wilder? A lot of guys. Glowacki, Huck, Drozd, Lebedev, Kalenga, Mchunu, Makabu, Chakhkiev, Kudryashov, Gassiev or even Wlod. All these guys arent really much worse than Wilder (P4P) or in my opinion better (like Lebedev, Drozd or Glowacki).
> Povetkin is another thing because I actually rate him. But he also isnt really anything special and the only time he fought a good Cruiserweight was Huck and it was a close fight. I know that he wasnt at his best but Huck still gave away 20 pounds and was much smaller than Povetkin... There I also see some guys who I think arent really much worse than him.


I don't think he meant P4P better fighters but rather who would actually beat Wilder H2H if they actually fought. I would favor Usyk, Lebedev, Kudryashov, Kalenga and most of the rest you named i'd put it a near even fight, 60/40 Wilder at worst.


----------



## Lester1583

Nelson - De Leon makes me appreciate life more.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Haye hits hard and is certainly deserves to be mentioned among the division's most famous punchers.
> 
> But the division has seen plenty of hard punchers


Speaking of which.

Do you remember Alexander Gurov, @Vysotsky?

A classic kill or be killed puncher - very tall, huge power but a weak chin.

Here's him crushing the cameroonian banger Norbert Ekassi - the only man to stop the great Johnny Nelson:





And here's Gurov getting first round one-punch ko'd by young Haye - the fight is almost an exact replica of Gurov's loss to Terry Dunstan:





Gurov vs USS/YHP Hernandez would have been great explosive fights.


----------



## andyZor

Andrzej Wasilewski (WÅ‚odarczyk promoter) sent Team Huck a contract to fight in Newark NJ Prudential center.

.For so many years you fought only on German TV with sympathetic judges and referee. Your myth died when you had to prove yourself on US soil against my countryman Krzysiek Glowacki who just brutally knocked you out!â€ said former long time WBC cruiserweight champion Krzysztof â€œDiabloâ€ Wlodarczyk (49-3, 35 KO) when issuing an open challenge to dethroned WBO champion Marco Huck (38-3, 26 KO). â€œYou were lying so many times about our sparring sessions. You never wanted to challenge me. Now we both are without championship belts â€“ we can fight, just you and me just for a more important thing â€“ honor. Can you win outside Germany? Can you prove that?â€

Huck vs Wlodarczyk is something that Diabloâ€™s promoters Andrzej Wasilewski and Tomasz Babilonski are very interested in. â€œIt would be a sensational battle,â€ said Wasilewski. â€œFor many years Huck was protected by his promoters, but now with a new team around him, I donâ€™t think it should be a problem. Letâ€™s do this on neutral ground in the United States! I will soon send Huck a very interesting proposal â€“ to fight Wlodarczyk even this year. I doubt he will accept our challenge. Heâ€™s too devastated after his Glowacki beating, probably looks for easy money, easy opponents But who would watch that?â€


----------



## Vysotsky

Rejoice Cruiserweight aficionados!!! The IBF has stripped Hernandez of the title.


----------



## Vysotsky

So apparently Hernandez pulled out of his scheduled title defense against Ramirez on Oct 2nd for a second time (or is it the third?) with a bogus injury excuse so the IBF has finally stripped that useless ******. He's been named Champion in Recess and the IBF Interm belt VER he won against Ola is upgraded to full Champion. Someone else pointed out the satisfaction of seeing Sauerland who hollowly claimed to be waiting for YPH/Huck 'to marinate' as if they actually had intentions of unifying ending up without a god damn thing.

VER is keeping the Oct 2nd date in Argentina with some useless British gimp named OVill McKenzie as the replacement. HEard his name before, don't know him but lost to Bellew twice and got knocked out by Macca....in 2013. Watched some brief footage and yes those results are not in fact a surprise.

Here is one of several tweets about the situation from some Argentinian boxing twitter that covers all their news.



> FIB le quitÃ³ el Titulo de CampeÃ³n en receso a Yoan Hernandez, Victor Ramirez elevado a campeÃ³n regular vs Ovill McKenzie el 2/10 en La Ã'ata.
> 
> - Boxeo de Campeones (@BoxeoDCampeones) September 18, 2015


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Watch me as I come to grief


Chakhkiev looked bad in a stay busy fight against Ventura - got dropped and got cut.

The Afolabi fight is in danger of being canceled cuz of that cut.

Chakhkiev is not going to face Gassiev - Gassiev will either face a replacement or will be named the mandatory to the IBF champ.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Chakhkiev looked bad in a stay busy fight against Ventura - got dropped and got cut.
> 
> The Afolabi fight is in danger of being canceled cuz of that cut.
> 
> *Chakhkiev is not going to face Gassiev* - Gassiev will either face a replacement or will be named the mandatory to the IBF champ.


When was that fight supposed to happen? Because of the cut or because he doesn't think he can win it...same way he avoided Kucher.


----------



## PivotPunch

McKenzie isn't really "useless" he's an overachiever even his nickname is "The Upsetter" he isn't elite but he won fights he wasn't supposed to win and good for him getting a shot at a legit belt.

He has also some power but he has no chance vs Ramirez maybe he'd have had a punchers chance vs Hernandez with those chin and stamina issues and his ring rust.


But seriously wtf is hernandez doing? He didn't really think that he could just pull out of another title defence and everything would be fine? I understand if he has injuries but that means that he probaby has to train more carefully even if he can't train 100% what is it good to train super hard if you can#t even get to your fights?


----------



## Berliner

Hernandez is done. He ALWAYS had injury problems wich got much worse in the past two years. He also lost almost all of his money due to his manager stealing from him...
Poor Hernandez... I think we wont see him fighting again. And if he does he will never fight at world level again.
I find it funny how disrespectful @Vysotsky talks about fighters. Names McKenzie a useless gimp or Hernandez a ******. I wish he would say it to theire face but he wouldnt. He would shit his pants.:rofl What a tool.


----------



## Lester1583

Chakhkiev - Ventura:


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> Hernandez is done. He ALWAYS had injury problems wich got much worse in the past two years. He also lost almost all of his money due to his manager stealing from him...
> Poor Hernandez... I think we wont see him fighting again. And if he does he will never fight at world level again.
> I find it funny how disrespectful @*Vysotsky* talks about fighters. Names McKenzie a useless gimp or Hernandez a ******. I wish he would say it to theire face but he wouldnt. He would shit his pants.:rofl What a tool.


Well the McKenzie comment was within the context of him fighting for a title against VER on world level. As a challenger to a fighter of that class he is as i described him, a no hoper, but it wasn't anything against him on a personal level. He just isn't a world class fighter no shame in that. YPH on the other hand, ya fuck him, he is exactly as i described.

Not sure what you're doing on here and out of the kitchen though? I figured your scheduale would be rather full between learning Arabic and cooking meals 24/7, those Syrian (and non Syrian, perhaps the majority) men aren't going to feed themselves. Get back to being a good German boy and helping your country transition into becoming Deutschstan.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Chakhkiev - Ventura:


Got caught on the button and right back up wasn't a bad KD but Rakhkim not having the chin to beat the elite, certainly consistently, shouldn't be a surprise. May get a belt at some point with the right matchup but won't hold onto it too long without YPH like matchmaking and home reffing. Stacked as CW is i doubt he'll grab one at all. He's closest to a shot in the IBF he isn't beating VER although i would love to see it while it lasts.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Not sure what you're doing on here and out of the kitchen though? I figured your scheduale would be rather full between learning Arabic and cooking meals 24/7, those Syrian (and non Syrian, perhaps the majority) men aren't going to feed themselves. Get back to being a good German boy and helping your country transition into becoming Deutschstan.


Please grow up.

And how on earth could the ref not call the second knock down?
Clear "home cooking".:rofl Chak might even lose against Afolabi IF he still goes on to fight him wich I doubt.


----------



## PivotPunch

Chakhiev is a weird one. he is exciting with power but he can crack mentally and is a front runner and is kinda vulenrable and he also doesn't know hsi own identity as a fighter. In the beginning he tried to fight like a southpaw tyson but he's a bit clumsy and doesn't have great feet, that good of a defence and isn't even that varied offensively he's too crude. Now he tries to mix in a bit of Eastern style boxing but he again doesnt have great footwork, nor the mental fortitude and stamina and so he tries to do a bit of both but doesnt do either properly.
He should always have been a physical fighter rather than a boxer or a southpaw tyson which both requires things he doesn't have but maybe he lacks just those things that would enable him to become a dominant champ and it wouldn't matter what he does.

he still a high level CW and pretty exciting ofte but some of his fights hard to watch because he doesn't struggle with his opponents but with himself as a fighter and that has made for some ugly fights against journeymen


----------



## KING

With YPH now retired how do you guys rank CW.

1. Lebedev
2. Drozd
3. Glowacki
4. Huck
5. Ramirez
6. Arslan
7. Kalenga
8. Wlodarczyk
9. Makabu
10. Afolabi

Just my opinion, couple of things to justify;

Drozd-Glowaacki is a toss up, The Huck win clearly outshines Wlod imo, but undefeated Masternak and Janik are better than anything else on Glowacki's resume right now.

Arslan is still deserving imo, Hernandez and Huck I, were razor close and could have went either way. Drozd win is old and no longer relevant, but looks better as time goes on. 

Kalenga is half based on ability and a great showing against Lebedev, cast iron chin and BIG power, this guy is capable of beating any other champion imo.

Afolabi's not had much to show of recent but is still very proven, it's a shame the YPH fight didn't capitalise, I think Ola would have won.

Chakhkiev, Breidis, Usyk, Kurdashov and Kucher all in any order from 11-15.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583

KO Doctor's latest fight:





@Kid Cubano
@Rigondeaux


----------



## Rigondeaux

Lester1583 said:


> KO Doctor's latest fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kid Cubano
> @Rigondeaux


thanks bro


----------



## SoF

*Eddie Hearn voice*

Ovil proved he's at world level tonight.


----------



## DrMo

Nyet, apparently Ovill is a useless British gimp so there must be some sort of conspiracy behind the scenes in Argentina

In other cruiser news Dymtro Kucher is fighting in Belgium next week for the EBU Euro title against the unbeaten prospect (19-0-1) Bilal Laggoune. Laggoune looks reasonably competent but its a big step up for him & its hard to predict how competitive he'll be. It might not be the most exciting fight but its good to see Kucher getting a decent opportunity. 

Whilst on the subject of Belgian cruiserweight prospects Ryad Merhy 17(14)-0 deserves a mention, only limited footage available on youtube but he looks very promising.


----------



## Berliner

DrMo said:


> Nyet, apparently Ovill is a useless British gimp so there must be some sort of conspiracy behind the scenes in Argentina
> 
> In other cruiser news Dymtro Kucher is fighting in Belgium next week for the EBU Euro title against the unbeaten prospect (19-0-1) Bilal Laggoune. Laggoune looks reasonably competent but its a big step up for him & its hard to predict how competitive he'll be. It might not be the most exciting fight but its good to see Kucher getting a decent opportunity.
> 
> Whilst on the subject of Belgian cruiserweight prospects Ryad Merhy 17(14)-0 deserves a mention, only limited footage available on youtube but he looks very promising.


Yeah you only sound like a dumb fool with comments like that.
Kucher should dominate. They also have another guy with a good looking record.
I am really high on a polish prospect named Cieslak. Guy is a real talent.


----------



## DrMo

Berliner said:


> Yeah you only sound like a dumb fool with comments like that.
> Kucher should dominate. They also have another guy with a good looking record.
> I am really high on a polish prospect named Cieslak. Guy is a real talent.


Yeah I saw a couple of fights recently too & I didn't remember him from the WSB. He's had some good results recently (KO1 vs Rosberg & Cox) so it'll be interesting to see how they progress his career from here, he's 26 & looks mature enough to step up to better opposition.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK




----------



## JamieC

Useless gimp :lol: fuck sake he was clearly a good boxer before this and was always in with a real shot, will he finally stop being underrated? Should be a world champion today on two weeks notice


----------



## PivotPunch

I had McKenie winning. The WBo should order a rematch


----------



## KING

PivotPunch said:


> I had McKenie winning. The WBo should order a rematch


I think it's time to pass the torch to Bellew.

(Srs, I think Bellew beats Ramirez up if he fights like that again)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch

KING said:


> I think it's time to pass the torch to Bellew.
> 
> (Srs, I think Bellew beats Ramirez up if he fights like that again)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah I give bellew a chance.

For a ok puncher who is on average a head shorter than his opponents and not terribly fast or even that speicla overall he throws just not enough punches he's like a short stocky swarmer who doesn't really swarm....nor throw punches.

I'd prefer if Mckenzie got a taste at a title though he's earned it and him vs bellew in the Uk would be bigger than Bellew vs Ramirez


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

PivotPunch said:


> I had McKenie winning. The WBo should order a rematch


It was an IBF title fight lol, WBO don't have too much say in it


----------



## PivotPunch

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> It was an IBF title fight lol, WBO don't have too much say in it


:lol: ok thought it was WBo for some reason, regardless then they should order a rematch or a unfication bout i have no interest in seeing Ramirez get close decisions in Argentina against the likes of Bellew if assuming he even beats bellew

I think Afolabi is just done because Sdunek died. Sdunek revived his career and managed to kinda motivate him but now he not only has to work with another trainer but probably is mentally affected by Sdunek's death.


----------



## DrMo

The world amateur championships begin tomorrow with the opening ceremony & official draw. The 91kg division are in action on Tue & Thu, QF on Sat, SF on Sun & the final/bronze on Wed. 

I'd like to see a rematch between Levit & Savon in the final & maybe Peralta-Abullayev for the bronze


----------



## Kid Cubano

Lester1583 said:


> KO Doctor's latest fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kid Cubano
> @Rigondeaux


still want to see Dorticos against a decent CW, looked good here but he was fighting a sac of potatoes .


----------



## DrMo

Here is the draw for the 91kg division at this years world championships..

http://aiba.s3.amazonaws.com/2015/10/C75W91.pdf

Quite a few there I've never seen before, will anyone pull of an upset or will we see the usual suspects win all the medals?


----------



## adamcanavan

DrMo said:


> Here is the draw for the 91kg division at this years world championships..
> 
> http://aiba.s3.amazonaws.com/2015/10/C75W91.pdf
> 
> Quite a few there I've never seen before, will anyone pull of an upset or will we see the usual suspects win all the medals?


Obviously Savon is the most recognisable name and probably the favourite but I have really high hopes for David Nyika. Real shame they'll have to face eachother before the medal stages


----------



## JamieC

adamcanavan said:


> Obviously Savon is the most recognisable name and probably the favourite but I have really high hopes for David Nyika. Real shame they'll have to face eachother before the medal stages


Savon's only favourite because they will rob Levit again :-(


----------



## DrMo

adamcanavan said:


> Obviously Savon is the most recognisable name and probably the favourite but I have really high hopes for David Nyika. Real shame they'll have to face eachother before the medal stages


I remember him from the commonwealth's last year, very talented & a lot of potential :good

Yeah, the top half of the draw with Savon, Peralta & Abdullayev definitely looks tougher than the bottom half. Levit should get to the final & will hopefully get his revenge


----------



## DrMo

@JamieC :rofl at the Tom Dallas poster in the other thread btw :clap:
@adamcanavan Nyika lost today on points (30-27 & 29-28 x2) to the Uzbek Tulaganov, haven't seen the fight so dunno how close it was


----------



## adamcanavan

DrMo said:


> @JamieC :rofl at the Tom Dallas poster in the other thread btw :clap:
> 
> @adamcanavan Nyika lost today on points (30-27 & 29-28 x2) to the Uzbek Tulaganov, haven't seen the fight so dunno how close it was


Wow i'm suprised! Shame, he is definitely a talent though


----------



## Lester1583

Drozd is getting ready for Makabu:


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Drozd is getting ready for Makabu:


Working on his reach? :lol:


----------



## dyna

The Belgian Bilal apparently drew with Kucher today.


----------



## DrMo

AIBA have the worlds worst website, its a nightmare trying to keep track of results in Doha. Abdullayev beat Peralta in the 1/4 finals & Levit lost to the Ukrainian Manukian :cry

The semis are tonight, Abdullayev-Savon & Tischenko vs Manukian


----------



## PivotPunch

DrMo said:


> AIBA have the worlds worst website, its a nightmare trying to keep track of results in Doha. Abdullayev beat Peralta in the 1/4 finals & Levit lost to the Ukrainian Manukian :cry
> 
> The semis are tonight, Abdullayev-Savon & Tischenko vs Manukian


my flash player has been crashing recently all the time and I can't watch their stream on dailymotion for long without it crashing why the fuck do they stream on dailymotion and not YT?


----------



## DrMo

PivotPunch said:


> my flash player has been crashing recently all the time and I can't watch their stream on dailymotion for long without it crashing why the fuck do they stream on dailymotion and not YT?


Fuck knows :conf Its especially confusing because they used to stream WSB on youtube

AIBA are just like the alphabet commissions in professional boxing, deeply corrupt & completely unaccountable


----------



## Berliner

DrMo said:


> AIBA have the worlds worst website, its a nightmare trying to keep track of results in Doha. Abdullayev beat Peralta in the 1/4 finals & Levit lost to the Ukrainian Manukian :cry
> 
> The semis are tonight, Abdullayev-Savon & Tischenko vs Manukian


Tischenko is gonna win that shit anyway.:deal
And Levit was unlucky again... Just like he was against Savon when he got robbed. Manukian had heavy hands but really Levit avoided him all night and scored with much more head punches.


----------



## DrMo

Berliner said:


> Tischenko is gonna win that shit anyway.:deal
> And Levit was unlucky again... Just like he was against Savon when he got robbed. Manukian had heavy hands but really Levit avoided him all night and scored with much more head punches.


I wish Levit would just turn pro now, he'll probably get fucked over at the Olympics next year as well.

Savon-Tischenko in the final :bbb


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> The Belgian Bilal apparently drew with Kucher today.





Vysotsky said:


>


The controversial Kucher - Laggoune draw:


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> The inconsistent Jeff Lampkin deserves a mention as one of the deadliest body punchers of the division.


Lampkin - Wali Muhammad is a better fight than the fighters' records would indicate.

Really good clash of styles - pressuring puncher vs tall dancing outboxer.

Fast-paced, relatively skilled, competitive, with a sudden (if slightly controversial) ending.

Worth a look if you're in the mood for some obscure cruiserweight action.


----------



## DrMo

Youri Kalenga is back! Vs former LHW contender Roberto Bolonti in Monaco on 7th November


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> The controversial Kucher - Laggoune draw:


Thanks i'll check it out later. Spilled water and destroyed my computer so i'm in the process of setting up my new one. Still have to transfer and organize all the stuff from my old hard drive fortunately the 400 or so GB of boxing i had on there unsaved is still there. At least i have it in time for GGG/Lemieux and Roman/Vilora.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Youri Kalenga is back! Vs former LHW contender Roberto Bolonti in Monaco on 7th November


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


>


Kalenga really has some great swag!!! But I wouldnt take that pic standing next to some fucking old ass Honda.:-(


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Kalenga really has some great swag!!! But I wouldnt take that pic standing next to some fucking old ass Honda.:-(


Maybe Kalenga's into old school drift.


----------



## Copernicus

Berliner said:


> Kalenga really has some great swag!!! But I wouldnt take that pic standing next to some fucking old ass Honda.:-(


Well its been a while since I last posted so hows ur boy galahad getting on DrMo?


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> The controversial Kucher - Laggoune draw:


Thanks

I had hoped that Bilal was a bit better than that.


----------



## DrMo

:lol: Nice pic @Lester1583 think I prefer this outfit though..


----------



## DrMo

Copernicus said:


> Well its been a while since I last posted so hows ur boy galahad getting on DrMo?


So after not posting for 2 years, you come into a cruiserweight thread to talk about a 122lb fighter who failed a test over a year ago & you can't even quote the right poster :lol:

I'm sensing the butthurt is strong from all the times you got curb stomped on ESB, even after all this time. Please don't fuck this thread up, if you've got a problem with me send a PM


----------



## DrMo

Tischenko wins gold via bullshit decision vs Savon :-(

I hope the judges choke on their caviar


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> I had hoped that Bilal was a bit better than that.


Kucher won the fight but not our sympathy - just looked totally uninspiring.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Wasn't really as good at cruiser as he was at his best weight.
> 
> Just more limited by his physical attributes at that weight.
> 
> That epic green Holyfield fight flattens Qawi.
> 
> The Crous fight was a bit worrying, even though Qawi eventually broke the south african down.
> 
> Was a good forgotten fight actually, worth a look, if you haven't seen it.


Dat Qawi's counter right hand though.

Haye would have been doomed from the beginning.


----------



## Berliner

So it looks like Cunningham is moving down again.
http://www.boxingscene.com/steve-cunningham-drop-back-down-cruiserweight--97145
I think he still can have good fights at Cruiserweight. Might even get a title especially when he gets the Ramirez fight. I dont think that he beats the other champions.
But at the end this could be really interesting for the division. Cunningham just isnt a heavyweight.


----------



## PivotPunch

Berliner said:


> So it looks like Cunningham is moving down again.
> http://www.boxingscene.com/steve-cunningham-drop-back-down-cruiserweight--97145
> I think he still can have good fights at Cruiserweight. Might even get a title especially when he gets the Ramirez fight. I dont think that he beats the other champions.
> But at the end this could be really interesting for the division. Cunningham just isnt a heavyweight.


He's easily past his best he was past his best when he went up to HW and he surely hasn't gotten younger since then. His reflexes have diminshed and in his fight against Glazkov even his cardio which always was one of his strong areas. 
There are several guys at CW who would finish Cunningham at the moment


----------



## Mexi-Box

PivotPunch said:


> He's easily past his best he was past his best when he went up to HW and he surely hasn't gotten younger since then. His reflexes have diminshed and in his fight against Glazkov even his cardio which always was one of his strong areas.
> There are several guys at CW who would finish Cunningham at the moment


Well, his last fight was against roided to the fucking gills Antonio Tarver as we just found out. Maybe you're being too harsh? :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch

Mexi-Box said:


> Well, his last fight was against roided to the fucking gills Antonio Tarver as we just found out. Maybe you're being too harsh? :lol:


Tarver is ancient he still ahs power and agood jab but Tarver is an ancient LHW.

Cunningham gassed vs Glazkov for the first time in his career, already looked old years ago when hernandez handily ebat him in the rematch and is close to 40.

Against smaller but more skilled, quicker and better conditioned fighters at CW it will look bad for him. Lebedev probably stops him or at least dominates him, Kalenga might stop him allthough Cunningham could win a decision, Kudryashov knocks him out within 3 rounds, Chakhiev either stops him or they are in a close fight in which Cunningham gets knocked down, Huck probably beats Cunningham at this point, Glowazko beats Cunningham and so on.

Cunningham gets beaten by any top 5 CW, and might lose against any top 10 and even sometop 15 CWs.

He will at CW be at the same level he was at HW he is past his best and at HW he at least enjoyed a speed, skill and conditioning advantage


----------



## Lester1583

> Glowacki: The sooner the Usyk fight, the better.
> He's not a full-fledged pro yet.


----------



## Mexi-Box

PivotPunch said:


> Tarver is ancient he still ahs power and agood jab but Tarver is an ancient LHW.
> 
> Cunningham gassed vs Glazkov for the first time in his career, already looked old years ago when hernandez handily ebat him in the rematch and is close to 40.
> 
> Against smaller but more skilled, quicker and better conditioned fighters at CW it will look bad for him. Lebedev probably stops him or at least dominates him, Kalenga might stop him allthough Cunningham could win a decision, Kudryashov knocks him out within 3 rounds, Chakhiev either stops him or they are in a close fight in which Cunningham gets knocked down, Huck probably beats Cunningham at this point, Glowazko beats Cunningham and so on.
> 
> Cunningham gets beaten by any top 5 CW, and might lose against any top 10 and even sometop 15 CWs.
> 
> He will at CW be at the same level he was at HW he is past his best and at HW he at least enjoyed a speed, skill and conditioning advantage


It was a joke. When I use :lol:, it means I'm joking.


----------



## DrMo

Good to see USS back, he's past his best but will still be a tough fight for anyone. 

Hopefully he gets a few decent paid fights against the Russians or maybe vs Glowacki in America before he retires. 

Does anyone know how his daughter is?


----------



## dyna

Cunningham is pretty skilled but he still fights like somebody who needs his youth.
Tarver seems to have much less problems with his age, just a T injection there and a relaxed attitude in the ring. Rolling with punches and throwing 25 per round.

I think Steve's going to become exponentially worse from now on, which is a shame.


----------



## Berliner

I really think that if Cunningham goes the IBF route he can get a title against Ramirez or Bellew (if he fights and beats Ramirez). But he has to be fast because other strong guys are going down that route.
BTW: Whats happening with Gassiev?


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Tee-hee


I didn't expect anyone too but please tell me that at least you get my avatar reference? If anyone will...


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> I didn't expect anyone too but please tell me that at least you get my avatar reference? If anyone will...


Your avatar is as unfathomable as Yoshiaki Numata's uppercut.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Your avatar is as unfathomable as Yoshiaki Numata's uppercut.


I think it means "Kovalev is the MOOSE."

Most omnipotent of sport, ever.


----------



## dyna

Cableaddict said:


> I think it means "Kovalev is the MOOSE."
> 
> *Most omnipotent *of sport, ever.


Don't you mean omniscient?
Unless he's Joe Calzaghe who's been here with us here for all this time without anyone else knowing.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Your avatar is as unfathomable as Yoshiaki Numata's uppercut.


I'v never seen Numata fight nor am i able to tell if you're being sarcastic or not.....?


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> Cunningham is pretty skilled but he still fights like somebody who needs his youth.
> Tarver seems to have much less problems with his age, just a T injection there and a relaxed attitude in the ring. Rolling with punches and throwing 25 per round.
> 
> I think Steve's going to become exponentially worse from now on, which is a shame.


yeah Tarver has much less issues with age he always had a low output style and rleied on timing and power and he still ahs timing and power even at an old age while Cunningham is the polar opposite


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> Don't you mean omniscient?
> Unless he's Joe Calzaghe who's been here with us here for all this time without anyone else knowing.




omnipotent |ï¿½mËˆnipÉ™tÉ™nt|adjective(of a deity) having unlimited power; able to do anything.

Kovalev definitely the MOOSE. :smile


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> The days of Dancing Johnny...
> The days of gold...





Lester1583 said:


> Lampkin - Wali Muhammad is a better fight than the fighters' records would indicate.
> 
> Really good clash of styles - pressuring puncher vs tall dancing outboxer.
> 
> Fast-paced, relatively skilled, competitive, with a sudden (if slightly controversial) ending.
> 
> Worth a look if you're in the mood for some obscure cruiserweight action.


The same (almost) goes for Al Cole - Uriah Grant 1.

Ice Cole too was one of those fighters that should've stayed at cruiser - like Orlin Norris, Hide, Moorer, etc.
Money, I know.

Durable, tough, ok schooled, could move, jab, fast, tall but didn't shy away from inside fighting with those uppercuts.

Not an outstanding obscure gem but a soild B-level champion, like plenty of title holders were at this weight division.


----------



## Lester1583

Usyk will be appointed as a mandatory to Glow's title, after Glow's voluntary defence somewhere in January, according to K-2 promotions.

Glow will have to face Usyk no later than May.

This can mean only one thing...

- Repent of your sins and turn to Me, for the Kingdom of Usyk is near.


----------



## dyna

I don't really think Usyks opposition/resume makes him deserving of becoming mandatory by default.

Guess this will be the end for Hucks daddy short title reign


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk will be appointed as a mandatory to Glow's title, after Glow's voluntary defence somewhere in January, according to K-2 promotions.
> 
> Glow will have to face Usyk no later than May.
> 
> This can mean only one thing...
> 
> - Repent of your sins and turn to Me, for the Kingdom of Usyk is near.


Fucking Usyk taking over boxing.


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> I don't really think Usyks opposition/resume makes him deserving of becoming mandatory by default.
> 
> Guess this will be the end for Hucks daddy short title reign


Agreed i'm disappointed with the way K2 has brought him alot in terms of opposition he's essentially been fighting the same level of guys since his debut. Should have fought a Larghatti/Masternak then Afolabi level opponent by now if he's fighting for a title in two fights. That said i want to see him get a title shot asap and have zero doubts about his ability to compete and win against the divisions elite so fuck it. The same situation could be very detrimental to a prospect who is mortal, fortunately Usyk is demi-god tier.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> unfathomable as Yoshiaki Numata's uppercut.





Vysotsky said:


> I'v never seen Numata fight nor am i able to tell if you're being sarcastic or not.....?


Tiger Ari's uppercut is the first key to this mystery...

Anyway, WBO has allowed Glow to make one voluntary defense before handing his title over to it's rightful owner, Usyk.

Ryabinsky says he's willing to pay good money for Sledgehammer to be that voluntary defense.

It's getting closer, it's inevitable:


----------



## DrMo

Predictions for the 3 big fights on Wednesday's Russian show? 

Chakhkiev vs Afolabi (IBO) Lebedev vs Kayode (WBA) & Kudryashov vs Durodola (WBC silver)


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> Predictions for the 3 big fights on Wednesday's Russian show?
> 
> Chakhkiev vs Afolabi (IBO) Lebedev vs Kayode (WBA) & Kudryashov vs Durodola (WBC silver)


holey moley.... I sure hope this is on some stream, but probably not. (I STILL haven't seem Makabu - Mchunu ! :fire )

OK, I wouldn't put any rubles on this, but -

Chakhiev by decision or late round KO, (depends on how Ola plays it) in a very tough (possibly frustrating) fight.

Kayode via decision, in a Lara-inspired snoozer

Duradola gets hammered, in 3 explosive rounds or less. (If there was ever a fight on which to bet on the under.... )


----------



## Cableaddict

Say, speaking of Lebedev, (sort of) Are you guys aware that Guillermo Jones is back? (again. :rolleyes)

He has a fight scheduled for Nov 11th, against Deontay Wilder leftover Daniel Cota. (A HW bout, I assume.)


This doesn't bode well for the 43 year old Jones. Let's hope comes to his senses soon (before he faces a serious HW) and retires for good. He seems like a decent & friendly guy. Hate to see him on the street corner, drooling out of the side of his mouth.


----------



## Lester1583

Povetkin-Wach, Kudryashov-Durodola, Chakhkiev-Afolabi, Lebedev-Kayode full weigh-in:


----------



## dyna

Even Mariusz Wach looks in good shape.

:ibutt


----------



## Lester1583

Shit just got real:


----------



## SoF

Good old technology, forgot to record this before I left for work this morning but remebered I could do this on my phone now.........good times :lol:


----------



## dyna

That's what you get for fighting at 200 lbs+ when you have no defence.
He should have gotten some defensive lessons from Berto or Provodnikov instead, even that would have been an improvement.

Usyk is without peer

Durodola is a good puncher, his chin was no the problem here.
I hope the Hammer can come back stronger mentally and improve in future fights and stop relying on his extreme power.


----------



## PivotPunch

Mchunu and because of that also makabu just got put to the top of the CW divsion through this and Durodola with the win of his career. Wow.

I always said Kudryashov is a bit leaky defensively you saw it in his last fight but just as with golovkin everyone was scared of him until now. credit to Durodola he put Kudryashov to the backfoot, tasted the power and went right back to business.
Mchunu is really impressive and his fight with makabu is still not on Yt right?


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> it's inevitable:


- One down, one to go.


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> credit to Durodola he put Kudryashov to the backfoot, tasted the power and went right back to business.


Duro fought like a real man.

That was Pryor-like relentlessness from him.

Kudryashov's defensive moves looked as effective as Gatti's double jab versus Floyd.

He has disappointed the great Pirog mightily, Vysotsky

It's a pity Mchunu got eliminated from contention.

The biggest underground upset of the year:


----------



## dyna

PivotPunch said:


> Mchunu and because of that also makabu just got put to the top of the CW divsion through this and Durodola with the win of his career. Wow.
> 
> I always said Kudryashov is a bit leaky defensively you saw it in his last fight but just as with golovkin everyone was scared of him until now. credit to Durodola he put Kudryashov to the backfoot, tasted the power and went right back to business.
> Mchunu is really impressive and his fight with makabu is still not on Yt right?


Yea Durodola got stunned numerous times, but he knew no fear. He just kept coming forward at all times.
A new prospect to look out for when he has a fight announced, and Kudry is still interesting to see if he can rebuild himself.


----------



## dyna

Best fights of the year
Biggest upsets of the year
Best prospect of the year all years
Is there anything that the the Cruiserweight is lacking besides an audience?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> A new prospect to look out for when he has a fight announced, and Kudry is still interesting to see if he can rebuild himself.


Duro joins the indomitable African Trio.

The man deserves such high honor.

Drozd who called the fight for the russian tv said he feels like he just got destroyed himself - the whole russian crowd was in a state of shock.


----------



## Berliner

dyna said:


> Yea Durodola got stunned numerous times, but he knew no fear. He just kept coming forward at all times.
> A new prospect to look out for when he has a fight announced, and Kudry is still interesting to see if he can rebuild himself.


He even got stunned in the second round withc a short left hook. But he just said "fuck it".:rofl


----------



## dyna

Chakhiev still has some trouble with pacing himself.


----------



## PivotPunch

Chakhiev might gas if Afolabi doesn't fall back into sparring mode, makes Chakhiev exert energy and goes on the offensive himself something could happen


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Chakhiev still has some trouble with pacing himself.


Yup, he's again fighting with post-prison-like Tyson attitude.

And Ola is not the kind of guy who wilts under pressure quickly.

But that's what makes Rakhim such an exciting flawed contender.


----------



## dyna

Chakhiev is a savage.
But Afolabi his chin is undentable.


----------



## dyna

:theretherebogo


----------



## PivotPunch

Lmfao fuck the ref.

WW3 Nigeria vs Russia :lol:


----------



## dyna

That's why you have to pace yourself against uranium infused chins.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> :theretherebogo


Evening looks grim for the russians.


----------



## Berliner

Today russian glass all over the place. Nigerian power for the win!


----------



## dyna

I have a feeling that Russia doesn't have the best trainers around


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> Today russian glass all over the place. Nigerian power for the win!


Huck took his shots a lot better, didn't he?


----------



## PivotPunch

If Kayode stops Lebedev it would be one of the most unreal boxing evenings I've seen and it would probably be some time before Ryabinky invites a Nigerian fighter over again


----------



## PivotPunch

Lebedev should stop kayode though


----------



## Lester1583

Chakhkiev vs Afolabi - The song remains the same:


----------



## Lester1583

Meanwhile Combo Masta Bivol continues to impress those two people who follow his career:





And Trojan brutally stopped TGE Cuenca proving that he's the only worthy opponent for Viktor The Conqueror:


----------



## Lester1583

Lebedev is still da man:


----------



## Cableaddict

I think Lebedev stunned a LOT of people tonight.

His patience, footwork, and counterpunching were just beautiful. Plus, he appeared to be in incredible condition. 

Lebedev the next BHop?


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> I think Lebedev stunned a LOT of people tonight.


It's nothing compared to Trojan.

He really shook the pillars of heaven tonight.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Best fights of the year
> Biggest upsets of the year
> Best prospect of the year all years
> Is there anything that the the Cruiserweight is lacking besides an audience?


Americans.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> It's nothing compared to Trojan.
> 
> He really shook the pillars of heaven tonight.


I missed that fight. Gotta' download it later.


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> I missed that fight. Gotta' download it later.


Trojan basically stopped a prime Mayweather tonight.

Without breaking a sweat.

He's already done more than Imam, Spence and Thurman combined.

Think about that for a minute.


----------



## Berliner

And you guys need to look out after Fabio Turchi. Young italian prospect. Also was a good amateur. Southpaw banger with t-rex arms. Really good prospect imo.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Trojan basically stopped a prime Mayweather tonight.
> Without breaking a sweat.
> He's already done more than Imam, Spence and Thurman combined.
> Think about that for a minute.


Mayweather isn't quite right, closer to a prime Locche turned volume puncher.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Mayweather isn't quite right, closer to a prime Locche turned volume puncher.


You're describing Gustavo Ballas now.

Let's not go overboard here.


----------



## DrMo

I fucking love cruiserweight, no other division has been as good in recent times

Crazy card, the Ola result was kinda predictable but still a spectacular fight & Lebedev was class

Duradola was magnificent & Kudryashov will learn a lot from that experience. He's still an excellent prospect


----------



## DrMo

Cableaddict said:


> holey moley.... I sure hope this is on some stream, but probably not. (I STILL haven't seem Makabu - Mchunu ! :fire )
> 
> OK, I wouldn't put any rubles on this, but -
> 
> Chakhiev by decision or late round KO, (depends on how Ola plays it) in a very tough (possibly frustrating) fight.
> 
> Kayode via decision, in a Lara-inspired snoozer
> 
> Duradola gets hammered, in 3 explosive rounds or less. (If there was ever a fight on which to bet on the under.... )


Nice


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> Nice


Well, not the first time I've been wrong. :sad5 (note my huge stack of v-cash! :lol: )

- but definitely the first time I've been so wrong and so entertained at the same time!


----------



## andyZor

Wlodarczyk says this week he is going to sign a contract to fight in Las Vegas vs Shumenov. Fight will be 18 December...


----------



## DrMo

^ That's a really good fight for Wlod, I assume it'll be for some sort of WBA title

How does everyones top 10 look after the carnage yesterday? 

1. Lebedev 2. Drozd 3. Glow 4. Huck 5. VER 6. Ola 7. Makabu 8. McKenzie 9. Duradola 10. Kalenga 

No Wlod (inactivity) 11-15 Anyone of Usyk, Mchunu, Arslan, Dorticos, Chakhkiev & Bellew


----------



## Berliner

My top 10
1. Lebedev
2. Drozd
3. Glowacki
4. Makabu
5.Huck
6.Mchunu
7.Kalenga
8.Ramirez
9.Durodola
10.Afolabi
Then you have guys like Usyk, Arslan, Dorticos, Gassiev (who I think is a great prospect), Chakhkiev, Bellew, Shumenov and more...
Interesting to see so many strong african Cruiserweights. Normally you dont find many good african fighters in a single division but Cruiserweight has a good number of good african fighters.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK




----------



## andyZor

DrMo said:


> ^ That's a really good fight for Wlod, I assume it'll be for some sort of WBA title
> 
> How does everyones top 10 look after the carnage yesterday?
> 
> 1. Lebedev 2. Drozd 3. Glow 4. Huck 5. VER 6. Ola 7. Makabu 8. McKenzie 9. Duradola 10. Kalenga
> 
> No Wlod (inactivity) 11-15 Anyone of Usyk, Mchunu, Arslan, Dorticos, Chakhkiev & Bellew


Yea, WBA Regular title.


----------



## Kingboxer

Lester1583 said:


> Meanwhile Combo Masta Bivol continues to impress those two people who follow his career:


Yo, make that 3 now. This guy looks legit.



Lester1583 said:


> And Trojan brutally stopped TGE Cuenca proving that he's the only worthy opponent for Viktor The Conqueror:


I haven't watched the fight yet but the result is not surprising at all (well, aside from the wierd sounding finish). Cuenca was hardly the under the radar talent that I saw some people suggest. A quality boxer would have handled that sloppy chinese brawler alot easier than he did. To add to the disappointment, he isn't nearly as featherfisted as his record showed.

I was actually hoping for him to drop the title, go back to Argentina, rack up a few wins and call it a career. Establishing himself as the undisputed GOAT, but it turns out he was trying to follow in the footsteps of TBE a little too closely, and took the money over legacy atsch


----------



## Mexi-Box

Mexi-Box said:


> My first time watching Usyk live. I've seen like 1 or 2 of his other fights on YouTube. I think it was his fight before Mueller. I can't remember off the top of my head. He looks great. I think 100% he's the better fighter/prospect than Dmitry Kudryashov. I'm not really digging Kudryashov. What do you think?





Lester1583 said:


>


I just read about the HUGE upset with Kudryashov. I wasn't crazy about him. He looked dumb and slow to me. I don't know, but I really did not like his style at all. Probably be able to watch this card next week. I also read about Chakhiev. Not sure what to think about that one. Going to bed, but keep on keeping on!


----------



## Lester1583

Kingboxer said:


> Yo, make that 3 now. This guy looks legit.


Nice to see you in this thread, K.

Cruiserweights deserve some attention.

Even if we're still discussing bolivian midgets here.



Kingboxer said:


> I haven't watched the fight yet but the result is not surprising at all (well, aside from the wierd sounding finish). Cuenca was hardly the under the radar talent that I saw some people suggest.


This historical win went almost unnoticed cuz of all crazy action that followed it but it will go down as the greatest light welter win since Locche-Cervantes.

Trojan was handling TGE Cuenca relatively easy (surprisingly easy actually considering plenty thought Cuenca would win) - using his size, jabbing, staying calm, not giving Cuenca chances to counterattack.

Edik is a flawed fighter but featherfisted defensive false wizards are not his achilles hill.

The finish looked awfully suspicious - it looked like Cuenca flat-out quit.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Duro fought like a real man.
> 
> That was Pryor-like relentlessness from him.
> 
> Kudryashov's defensive moves looked as effective as Gatti's double jab versus Floyd.
> 
> *He has disappointed the great Pirog mightily, Vysotsky*
> 
> It's a pity Mchunu got eliminated from contention.


lol Yes, yes he did. Comparisons to Berto's shoulder roll are hyperbole though it was reasonably effective in the 1st round when he was actually trying to evade shots. Mchunu will be back although i was very happy Makabu won, like him much more in general, stylistically and will make for a more intriguing and entertaining fight against Drozd.

Aside from having another sturdy chinned puncher among the contenders the best thing to come from this may be Ryabinskiy being willing to go after unification for Lebedev now. Think that's possible? Dima and Rakhim will have to rebuild before attempting another title run and Denis is 35 he better not shut him out from going after another belt.



dyna said:


> That's what you get for fighting at 200 lbs+ when you have no defence.
> *He should have gotten some defensive lessons from Berto or Provodnikov instead*, even that would have been an improvement.
> 
> Usyk is without peer
> 
> Durodola is a good puncher, his chin was no the problem here.
> I hope the Hammer can come back stronger mentally and improve in future fights and stop relying on his extreme power.


lol Ya you among them. He definitely fell into a punchers mindset and believed no one could stand up to his shots, he's now learned otherwise. Still think he'll do things in the division if he fights a little more smart, Chakhkiev on the other hand will always be nothing more than a dangerous contender with a susceptible chin who will lose to any elite guys he faces.

*CW Notes*

- A year or more back Afolabi was always floated as the guy Usyk would step up against since he's with K2. That would be a good fight to make now since his stock is high but Sasha seems poised to be named WBO mandatory without having to fight any real contender anyways so probably unlikely.

- Didn't see a source but read a poster say Gassiev vs Kiladze is happening, if true quality fight. Kiladze was a good looking prospect before ending up on the wrong side of a Kalenga right hand it's a good test for Gassiev. We could see the emergence of a new contender or the resurgance of another.

- Anyone know if Durodola/Kudryashov was an eliminator? I don't think so since Makabu if currently mandatory.

WBC - Drozd
1-Makabu
2-Kudryashov
3-Chakhkiev
4-Durodula
5-Kucher
6-Wlodarczyk

We might see Kucher in another slugfest, with another African in the future.


----------



## DrMo

@Vysotsky Kudryashov-Durodola was for the WBC silver, didn't see it announced anywhere as an eliminator

Makabu is Drozd's mandatory iirc

Edit: Its supposed to happen in march 2016 according to the recent WBC convention


----------



## PivotPunch

Anyone know when mchunu is back? he is just so inactive. I understand taking time off after a ko loss but he has always been inactive. 

And there's still no video of the full Makabu vs Mchunu fight online? How is that possible nowadays you can find the weiredest fights from all over the world but you can't find a CW title eliminator match that was televised in South Africa. And i mean there are clips of the ko but not the whole fight.
Just why


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> .....Mchunu will be back although i was very happy Makabu won, like him much more in general, stylistically and will make for a more intriguing and entertaining fight against Drozd.


Mchunu will definitely be back. Remember, he won a well-deserved decision over Duradoloa,less than 2 years ago.

I agree in some ways that Makabu is a better match, stylistically, for the other big boys at CW, but IMO Mchunu is much more exciting, despite not having the power of Makabu, Kudyashov, etc. He's so quick, so smart, it makes for a "matador vs bull" no matter whom he faces.

I don't know what Main Events is doing with this guy. he's so fan-friendly, he should be fighting all the time.



PivotPunch said:


> the world but you can't find a CW title eliminator match that was televised in South Africa. And i mean there are clips of the ko but not the whole fight. Just why




Bizarre and frustrating, considering he has good management. Maybe they just don't want to advertise a loss. And maybe Makabu's people don't want the whole fight put up either, because it's possible (even likely) that Mchunu was making the slow-footed Makabu look somewhat foolish, up until the big KO.

I dunno, I'm just guessing.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> lol Yes, yes he did. Comparisons to Berto's shoulder roll are hyperbole though it was reasonably effective in the 1st round when he was actually trying to evade shots.


It was an unnecessary loss.

The fight that Kudryashov could have won.

Could have.

But he's a classic case of a fighter falling in love with his power and not developing his skills.

Instead of watching The Gelendzhik Grandmaster on a daily basis, he threw around tires with strongmen.

Compare this to Lebedev who's a massive hitter yet never fought like one.



Vysotsky said:


> unification for Lebedev now. Think that's possible?


Lebedev is pushing for it.

Glow's trainer says they're open to facing Lebedev.

It's up to Ryabinsky to make it happen.



Vysotsky said:


> - Didn't see a source but read a poster say Gassiev vs Kiladze is happening, if true quality fight. Kiladze was a good looking prospect before ending up on the wrong side of a Kalenga right hand it's a good test for Gassiev. We could see the emergence of a new contender or the resurgance of another.


Kalenga returns tomorrow.



Vysotsky said:


> - Anyone know if Durodola/Kudryashov was an eliminator? I don't think so since Makabu if currently mandatory.


It wasn't.

But a winner just moved one step closer to getting a shot at Drozd.



Vysotsky said:


> We might see Kucher in another slugfest, with another African in the future.


Sadly, Kucher almost fell off the map completely.

And didn't look good in his last fight - probably knowing beforehand that he's fighting a no-name and is about to get robbed.



Kingboxer said:


> money over legacy


By the way, Cuenca was ahead on one scorecard.



Mexi-Box said:


> I just read about the HUGE upset with Kudryashov. I wasn't crazy about him. He looked dumb and slow to me. I don't know, but I really did not like his style at all.


To you he looked shit, to others good, to some Usyk is already a heavyweight king, to others just a manufactured prospect.

But there's always only one way to find out.

The hard way, as Kudryashov would say.



Mexi-Box said:


> Probably be able to watch this card next week.


It was a quality card from to bottom.

One of the best this year.

Again.



Cableaddict said:


> I don't know what Main Events is doing with this guy. he's so fan-friendly, he should be fighting all the time.


On Rigo undercards.



Kingboxer said:


> This guy looks legit.


Bivol puts on a spectacular performance, Ward immediately re-injures himself and erases his name from light hevyweights.

Coincidence?

You make the call.


----------



## DrMo

Gassiev vs Kiladze IBF eliminator on the Klitschko-Fury undercard :bbb


----------



## dyna

On another card, the same day the Hammer lost his virginity another man lost his zero.
http://boxrec.com/boxer/542685

Cruiserweight sensation Hrvoje Bozinovic became 1-12


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> On another card, the same day the Hammer lost his virginity another man lost his zero.
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/542685
> 
> *Cruiserweight sensation Hrvoje Bozinovic became 1-12*


The end of an era !


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> The end of an era !


No, it's only the beginning of his era :deal


----------



## dyna

Charr's conquerer Mairis knocked out a bum yesterday in the 2nd round.
http://boxrec.com/boxer/387161

There's also some Turkish/German cruiserweight fighting today
http://boxrec.com/boxer/467060
26-0 but nobody on it


----------



## Copernicus

> 1. Hernandez (IBF, Ring)
> 2. Huck (WBO)
> 3. Lebedev (Interim WBA)
> 4. Afolabi
> 5. Cunningham
> 6. Wlodarcyzk (WBC)
> 7. Jones (WBA)
> 8. Tarver
> 9. Kayode
> 10. Masternak


Good list.. Shame it is no longer relevant! You may find it useful to know tho (if you dont already) that YPH no longer has the IBF belt LOL He hasn't fought for over a year after looking like guff against an ancient 44 year old Arslan. Your number 7 recently got busted for PEDS again (but you don mind that do u Barry) & was stripped too LOL

The current champions are: Lebedev, Glowski, Drozd & Ramirez! Usyk is the best prospect too


----------



## DrMo

Copernicus said:


> Good list.. Shame it is no longer relevant! You may find it useful to know tho (if you dont already) that YPH no longer has the IBF belt LOL He hasn't fought for over a year after looking like guff against an ancient 44 year old Arslan. Your number 7 recently got busted for PEDS again (but you don mind that do u Barry) & was stripped too LOL
> 
> The current champions are: Lebedev, Glowski, Drozd & Ramirez! Usyk is the best prospect too


You are quoting a post about rankings that is 3.5 years old, what is wrong with you?


----------



## Kid Cubano

Time to see Dorticos in a relevant fight. But nobody calls him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict

Kid Cubano said:


> Time to see Dorticos in a relevant fight. But nobody calls him.


:deal

His hand speed is only average, but his punching power in both hands is insane. I think he probably hits harder than both Makabu and Shabransky. Thudding power, like George Foreman had. The kind of power that goes right through an opponentsâ€™ gloves. He also likes to go to the body.

I'd love to see this guy in the ring with Mchunu, what a clash of styles that would be. - And the winner gets thrown back into the mix.


Then again, going by his age & recent fight weights, Dorticos might soon have to fight at HW. - Which could be very interesting in such a weak division.


----------



## Cableaddict

BTW -

*WTF is the deal with Kudyashov?*

I've never been really sold on him as some folks here were, noting that he's a little slow-of-foot, and his punches while powerful lack a little snap. (And so not too hard to avoid for an elite opponent.)

However, I was very happy to see in his recent bout with Meroro that he had improved significantly in several areas. I was reasonably impressed with his defensive head movement. His hand speed, as well as his overall technique, seemed to be improving as well. In round four, he actually started using a little Philly shell & shoulder roll !!!

So, I was literally stunned to see how he fought Duradola. (A guy that Michunu handled with ease less than 2 years ago.) He didn't just get caught with a lucky shot, he looked like a human punching bag in there, trying to wear Duradola down by absorbing punches with his face. No head movement, almost no footwork, very little counterpunching.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cableaddict

*Youri Kalenga vs. Roberto Bolonti - Today?*

According to ESPN, this fight happens today (tonight) at Monte Carlo. (Along with Ruslan Provodnikov vs. Jesus Alvarez Rodriguez.)

I can't find a stream. Does anyone know if this fight is actually happening, and what time it might start?

Klaenga is a little sloppy, and he looked pretty bad against Lebedev, but he's fun to watch (such fast hands) and I think he could still be in the mix with some dedication & good training.


----------



## dyna

I think Kalenga might seriously hurt Bolonti.


----------



## One to watch

DrMo said:


> You are quoting a post about rankings that is 3.5 years old, what is wrong with you?


Ha ha,he thought he was being really clever there didn't he?


----------



## Berliner

dyna said:


> I think Kalenga might seriously hurt Bolonti.


Kalenga will spark him. They really should at least match him with a half decent cruiserweight... probably not enough money to get him a good opponent. I think that Kalenga is a very underrated fighter. Will win a world title in the future!!!


----------



## Kid Cubano

Cableaddict said:


> BTW -
> 
> *WTF is the deal with Kudyashov?*
> 
> I've never been really sold on him as some folks here were, noting that he's a little slow-of-foot, and his punches while powerful lack a little snap. (And so not too hard to avoid for an elite opponent.)
> 
> However, I was very happy to see in his recent bout with Meroro that he had improved significantly in several areas. I was reasonably impressed with his defensive head movement. His hand speed, as well as his overall technique, seemed to be improving as well. In round four, he actually started using a little Philly shell & shoulder roll !!!
> 
> So, I was literally stunned to see how he fought Duradola. (A guy that Michunu handled with ease less than 2 years ago.) He didn't just get caught with a lucky shot, he looked like a human punching bag in there, trying to wear Duradola down by absorbing punches with his face. No head movement, almost no footwork, very little counterpunching.
> 
> Thoughts?


He was walking straight into Duradola's punches, Terminator style, it was stupid. Then got hurt and refused to take a knee or clinch. His boxing IQ is very limited .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> Kalenga will spark him. They really should at least match him with a half decent cruiserweight... probably not enough money to get him a good opponent. I think that Kalenga is a very underrated fighter. *Will win a world title in the future!!!*


I agree.
He's only been pro for 5 years, he's still young, pretty skilled, hits like a truck and has a very good chin.


----------



## PivotPunch

Kalenga is wild as always for anyone watching the fight. I always loved watching kalenga fight but I wish he would throw tighter punches he's always brawling he has no patience and throws really wide shots. If he was mroe of a boxer puncher instead of a brwaler I#d enjoy watching him even more


----------



## PivotPunch

Kalenga is so one paced, doesn#t have the greatest footwork/footspeed and he always swings wild and also gets fatigued quickly because of that. Someone like Kudryashov is also a puncher and while kalenga does some things mcuh better than Kudryashov he is so much wilder Kudryashov is great at cutting off the ring and his punches are tight, Kalenga throws punches like Mayorga.
His opponents see every punch coming and it just won#t work this way against guys like lebedev he should change trainers and seriously try to change some things this way he will be a gatekeeper who maybe at one point gets a title shot again but he wont win a title


----------



## PivotPunch

Ok he still got the job with a leaping left hook but he has to change some things to have a real chance of winning a title at any point


----------



## Berliner

PivotPunch said:


> Ok he still got the job with a leaping left hook but he has to change some things to have a real chance of winning a title at any point


He already would beat Ramirez imo.


----------



## DrMo

One to watch said:


> Ha ha,he thought he was being really clever there didn't he?


He's legitimately mental, not in a funny way like cableaddict just a crazy racist cunt

It is interesting to compare those rankings with current ones though, the division has more depth now imo


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> He's legitimately mental, not in a funny way like cableaddict just a crazy racist cunt
> 
> It is interesting to compare those rankings with current ones though, the division has more depth now imo


Hey, I resemble that remark! :sad5


----------



## PivotPunch

Berliner said:


> He already would beat Ramirez imo.


Ramirez is a weird one. McKenzie should be champ but Ramirez gave Huck a reasonably competitive fight and Is uspect that ramirez is just really tough and will always give punchers a tough fight and kalenga is even more of a puncher than Huck who can sometimes move a little bit and score points.
It would be an interesting fight and Ramirez isn't great but he's a tough matchup for kalenga


----------



## DrMo

Can't post a link but Kalenga-Bolonti highlights are on youtube

Nasty looking KO, Kalenga gets caught with a right hand counter & lands a nice left hook


----------



## Kingboxer

Lester1583 said:


> Nice to see you in this thread, K.
> 
> Cruiserweights deserve some attention.
> 
> Even if we're still discussing bolivian midgets here.


Yeah, I don't follow the big guys nearly as much as the midgets. I've been meaning to get deep into the cruisers for awhile now, it definitely looks like I'm missing out on something good.


Lester1583 said:


> This historical win went almost unnoticed cuz of all crazy action that followed it but it will go down as the greatest light welter win since Locche-Cervantes.
> 
> Trojan was handling TGE Cuenca relatively easy (surprisingly easy actually considering plenty thought Cuenca would win) - using his size, jabbing, staying calm, not giving Cuenca chances to counterattack.
> 
> Edik is a flawed fighter but featherfisted defensive false wizards are not his achilles hill.
> 
> The finish looked awfully suspicious - it looked like Cuenca flat-out quit.


The Russian looked solid. He was starting to get to Cuenca by the end, cutting him off, finding alot of success with the lead right and follow up uppercut combo, the (proper) stoppage most likely have come eventually.

I don't even know what to make of the ending, looked like Cuenca found a moment to get out as things were getting rough and took it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Durodola REALLY impressed me against Krudyashov.


----------



## dyna

DrMo said:


> Can't post a link but Kalenga-Bolonti highlights are on youtube
> 
> Nasty looking KO, Kalenga gets caught with a right hand counter & lands a nice left hook







Fuck what a nasty KO :ibutt
He should throw his punches a bit shorter though


----------



## dyna

Chacal said:


> Durodola REALLY impressed me against Krudyashov.


He showed zero fear, even during the final exchange where he got stunned he directly kept firing on Kudry.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

dyna said:


> Fuck what a nasty KO :ibutt
> He should throw his punches a bit shorter though


KO of the year worthy


----------



## DrMo

Cheers @dyna Kalenga is a beast, that KO sequence is a perfect summary of his style. Wild miss, eat counter & ignore it, wild miss, ktfo :bbb

Rewatched Mchunu-Durodola the other day & despite being at a stylistic disadvantage Duro did better than I remembered. Mchunu was landing some really flush counters but Duro never lost composure or got disheartened.

Masternak vs Bellew for the European title, 12th December on the Joshua-Whyte show, predictions?


----------



## One to watch

Bolonti is awful though,and he isn't even a cruiser.


----------



## Cableaddict

One to watch said:


> Bolonti is awful though,and he isn't even a cruiser.


He's one heckuv'an actor, though! Just ask Pascal.


----------



## Berliner

DrMo said:


> Masternak vs Bellew for the European title, 12th December on the Joshua-Whyte show, predictions?


Hard fight to call. Jus dont rate Masternak anymore. He got robbed against Müller but also didnt look good in the fight. Just siff and slow... Bellew close on Points because he has home advantage.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Mairis Briedis another unknown gem from the deepest division in boxing


Briedis stops an overmatched journeyman with ease - even helped the poor guy to get up on his feet after knockdowns:





Crude (but admittedly blindingly fast) Kalenga toyed with Wilder's stiffest test.

Briedis destroyed Charr who beat and retired Vitali like he was nothing.

Usyk is already the uncrowned heavyweight king and Wolodya's heir apparent.

Food for thought.

Briedis is a former kickboxer, by the way.

Here's him winning the Euro Kickboxing championship:


----------



## dyna

I think Mairis may be a harder puncher than Kudry judging by Charr but unlike the Hammer he sets up his bombs with weaker punches.
Not that stopping Hubert is even a remotely impressive, but he kept himself extremely disciplined against a guy he could have easily bombed out by swinging wild.

Stylistically he seems pretty similar to Lomachenko at times, not as good defensively but has a lot more power.
It's great to see a puncher of his calibre be that disciplined

The real deal


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> IStylistically he seems pretty similar to Lomachenko at times, not as good defensively but has a lot more power.
> It's great to see a puncher of his calibre be that disciplined


Briedis looks a bit sloppy/disjointed at times - maybe it's a sign of complete calmness/just his style, maybe of something more worrying.

He's the New Dancing Destroyer.



dyna said:


> I think Mairis may be a harder puncher than Kudry judging by Charr but unlike the Hammer he sets up his bombs with weaker punches.


It's splitting hairs at this level.

All of them - Youri, Lebedev, Sledgehammer, etc - are very heavy handed - just different kinds of power, different ways of delivering it.

What's funny is that even the lightest hitting top fighters of the division - Usyk, Drozd, Afolabi, etc - are not really light punchers.

The overhyped punchers/top 10 punchers by the so-called experts like Thurman are hardly even above some of them in terms of pure power.

The Charr KO is one of the most impressive knockouts of this year - Charr is durable and to stop him like that, with shots that didn't even look like they were that powerful - that's some serious stuff.

Especially considering Briedis is a cruiser.


----------



## Berliner

Briedis is mainly a counter Puncher. When you dont open up he isnt hat good at finding the place for his punches. When you open up and are aggressve he is at his bes. Just has such a weird way to throw his punches but it works.
I just hope that he gets some good fights.


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> Briedis is mainly a counter Puncher. When you dont open up he isnt hat good at finding the place for his punches. When you open up and are aggressve he is at his bes. Just has such a weird way to throw his punches but it works.
> I just hope that he gets some good fights.


Noticed against Abdoul watching a bunch of the rounds, even if it's pretty hard to look innovative against Abdoul any way.

But that counter uppercut is just brutal against come forward fighters.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Michael

Just finished watching Afolabai vs Chakhkiev. My god what an idiot Chakhkiev, its clear he learned nothing from the Wlod fight and still exerts massive amounts of energy throwing wild shots and looking for a knockout that he can't force. How the hell a fighter as tactically naive as him won an Olympic gold medal is beyond me. It's also clear that his stamina is pretty shit also, his goose was cooked even from the third round. He'll never win a world title.

Afolabai fought a very intelligent fight, showed a lot of heart, experience and poise. It's great to see him back contending for world titles. Every time I think he's finished he comes back and puts on another excellent showing. He's the definition of old school.


----------



## Copernicus

DrMo said:


> My All-time top 10 cruisers
> 
> 1. Evander Holyfield
> 2. Carlos de Leon
> 3. Johnny Nelson
> 4. David Haye
> 5. Dwight Muhammed Qawi
> 6. Juan Carlos Gomez
> 7. Jean Marc Mormeck
> 8. O'Niel Bell
> 9. Ancalet Wamba
> 10. Tomas Adamek


The cruiserweight express!! HAHAHA What are you twelve years old?!Cho Choooo.. No one cares about your top 10! LOL Dumb shit just bumped a load of old threads on ESB calling everyone a racist, then got completely mullered & exposed for his own hypocrisy on them & then got banned! LOL Dumb shit even posted a 'Congolese CW express' thread in the British section too HAHAHA What a tit, giving someone shit about Cleverly! Turned out he made the biggest tit of himself over Cleverly ever! LMAO Its not everyone else's fault that your hero got banned for anabolic steroid abuse for two years & blamed a milkshake! Man you made an ass of yourself pumping Galahad up..


----------



## dyna

I think Corernicus has gone insane :lol:


----------



## Mushin

Chakhkiev's looked as flawed as he's always been, I just wasn't sure Afolabi had the pop to take him out once he gassed, but he sure did.

I'm surprised by Kudryashov's loss, though Durodola had a good record coming in. That goes to show we have to be careful before we anoint someone as the next "monster".

Lebedev/Afolabi was awkward but had a good finish.

I didn't pay much attention to the cruiserweights but after that last card in Russia I'm sold, this is arguably the most exciting division in boxing. No genuine great fighter there but they all seem to be on a similar level which is what creates the excitement, they're all capable of beating one another on any given night. It's true for the sport in general but it seems particularly true for the cruiserweight div. So many good matchups to make.


----------



## Cableaddict

Mushin said:


> I didn't pay much attention to the cruiserweights but after that last card in Russia I'm sold, this is arguably the most exciting division in boxing. *No genuine great fighter there but they all seem to be on a similar level *which is what creates the excitement, they're all capable of beating one another on any given night. It's true for the sport in general but it seems particularly true for the cruiserweight div. So many good matchups to make.


Have you not seen Usyk fight? He's not the most powerful of the lot, but it would be hard to argue that he's not the most skilled. Probably also the most athletic, though he has some good competiton there.


----------



## Mushin

Cableaddict said:


> Have you not seen Usyk fight? He's not the most powerful of the lot, but it would be hard to argue that he's not the most skilled. Probably also the most athletic, though he has some good competiton there.


He's good, he might be the best in the div talent wise but I wouldn't call him great, and from what I've seen I don't think he stands head and shoulders above the rest the way a GGG does at 160 for example. Wouldn't be shocked if Lebedev beat him.


----------



## dyna

Marco Huck his appeal for an immediate rematch with Glowacki has been denied by WBO.
http://www.wboboxing.com/marco-huck-appeal-determination/


----------



## Cableaddict

Mushin said:


> He's good, he might be the best in the div talent wise but I wouldn't call him great, and from what I've seen I don't think he stands head and shoulders above the rest the way a GGG does at 160 for example. Wouldn't be shocked if Lebedev beat him.


I think he just needs to face elite competition, so as to rise to the occasion. He's almost looked bored in some of his fights.

Usyk-Lebedev would be epic! - but I hope it happens soon, before Lebedev starts to fade. That's a fight that should never have an asterisks attached to it.


----------



## Lester1583

The Saviour returns on December 12th.

The victim is highly inconsistent cuban Pedro Rodriguez.
The Rodriguez that came out looking a like a walking sausage and got blown away in 2 rounds by Abdusalamov.

Hopefully this is the last time we see Sanya against this level of competition.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> The Saviour returns on December 12th.
> 
> The victim is highly inconsistent cuban Pedro Rodriguez.
> The Rodriguez that came out looking a like a walking sausage and got blown away in 2 rounds by Abdusalamov.
> 
> Hopefully this is the last time we see Sanya against this level of competition.


I think around Thursday or so I finally had time to watch the Russian card. Wow, absolutely brilliant card from top to bottom. Also, it featured the upset of the year, IMO, from Kudyrashov. Good viewing, but as I said, there is the cruiserweight division... and Usyk. I HAVE to root for my man Lebedev if they meet in the ring, sadly. I'd hate to see them fight because I'd be torn.

Loved watching Chakhiev go full retard against Afolabi. How the fuck does Chakhiev have such a brilliant amateur resume and such a low boxing IQ in the pros? It's crazy.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Loved watching Chakhiev go full retard against Afolabi. How the fuck does Chakhiev have such a brilliant amateur resume and such a low boxing IQ in the pros? It's crazy.


Imagine it was a 4 round fight.

Guess who was ahead on points.

Against Wlod too.



Mexi-Box said:


> I HAVE to root for my man Lebedev if they meet in the ring, sadly. I'd hate to see them fight because I'd be torn.


Highly unlikely to happen.


----------



## Berliner

Usyk just scared to fight a serious cruiserweight.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Usyk just scared to fight a serious cruiserweight.












Usyk:


> Opponents refuse to face me outright. They don't even ask about money.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


>


Just to remind some infidels why Haye ain't shit:






Toney-McGroom was one of those fights that could have been scored against Toney, if I remember correctly - a typical Toney "lost years" fight.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk:


Typical K2.


----------



## Lester1583

Wanyama was just another another brick in Nelson's wall.

He didn't need that education.

Judges just couldn't leave him alone.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Gassiev vs Kiladze is a good fight but K2 undercards are generally terrible


Gassiev - Kiladze is off.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Gassiev - Kiladze is off.


:-( I read that yesterday & couldn't find a source, I hoped it was just a rumour.

Why was it cancelled? Will it be rearranged or can it still go ahead with a change of opponent?


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> :-( I read that yesterday & couldn't find a source, I hoped it was just a rumour.
> 
> Why was it cancelled? Will it be rearranged or can it still go ahead with a change of opponent?


Kiladze turned down the fight, according to Gassiev's manager.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Kiladze turned down the fight, according to Gassiev's manager.


Cant blame him. Gassiev would have knocked him out.
Polish prospect Cieslak is also fighting this weak against a very weak opponent. But he will be another cruiserweight who soon will make a lot of noise.


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> Cant blame him. Gassiev would have knocked him out.
> Polish prospect Cieslak is also fighting this weak against a very weak opponent. But he will be another cruiserweight who soon will make a lot of noise.


Cieslak has nice handspeed.
His KO record is probably a little deceptive since there are tough names on it like Ismail Abdoul.

I don't think he looked bad against Modugno during WSB, just extremely outsized and maybe he was simply unable to land hard enough shots.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Polish prospect Cieslak is also fighting this weak against a very weak opponent.


Is Cieslak any good? Better than Merhy? Briedis? Gassiev?
Worth a look?

Mind you, I've just watched Maske-Barkley 6 times in a row _(and 2 times in slow-mo half-naked)_, so I'm in a really good mood and will believe anything you say.


----------



## dyna

2 year old video but it's funny to see Kovalev on the backfoot against Guillermo Jones





Also no longer at cruiserweight, Jones got a 10 round decision over Daniel Cota (Wilder KO3 victim) 5 days ago winning all rounds on the scorecards and 1 8-10 round on one scorecard.

Also despite not being the fastest, Jones does showcase his timing in his sparring video with Kovalev.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> 2 year old video but it's funny to see Kovalev on the backfoot against Guillermo Jones











Kovalev talks about the Guillermo sparring sessions in his usual engaging manner:



> "First time I saw him, I thought to myself: "Who the heck is that?". Did he just get down from a palm or something?
> Very soft, big, flabby. Weighs over 225.
> First time I sparred him I didn't even feel his punches, but he got himself in shape very quickly.
> We started training on Monday and he was already in shape by Friday, already pressing me.
> Throws many bodypunches.
> At first I didn't even notice them but then when I got tired it began to feel differently. Harder.
> I caught him good once too though, didn't try to finish him, or I could have knocked him out.


----------



## dyna

I sincerely doubt Kovalev his words that he could have knocked out Jones, it's just hard to imagine Guillermo on his back without a big cocktail next to him.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> I sincerely doubt Kovalev his words that he could have knocked out Jones, it's just hard to imagine Guillermo on his back without a big cocktail next to him.


Highly doubt that too.

Maybe Kovalev _thought_ Guillermo was ready to go after some punch but that's as far I can go without seeing the actual footage of the "almost KO" moment.


----------



## Lester1583

PityTheFool said:


> Didn't he get robbed or at least pushed Mormeck all the way in a rematch after beating him? Or was it the other way round?
> I remember hoping he might put a stop to Adamek's nonsense but I was a bit gutted with the outcome.





PityTheFool said:


> I could be way off here but is there some story about Bell attacking a training partner with a sledgehammer or did I dream that?





Chacal said:


> Awful. Shocking.


Give'em Hell was a great fighter.
To watch.

Exciting, dirty and bizarre.

Was in lotsa wars/come-from-behind wins.

Basic skillset, sloppy but huge power and bowesque heart & recovery ability.

The Mormeck-Bell rivalry was epic.
The second fight could have easily been the fight of the year - it was that good.

Both were fine fighters at their peaks.

The rivalry ended both fighters' primes - both looked noticably faded (Bell especially) in subsequent fights.

There was a talk of Haye-Bell but Haye was still one/two fights away from solidifying himself as _the_ contender and then Bell lost to Mormeck and Haye went on to beat a fading Mormeck in a competetive fight instead.

Upon which his amazing ATG cruiserweight status is largely based.

Bell went bonkers, shamefully quit against a fresher Adamek and faded into obscurity.

And speaking of bizarre - check this out - at 7:15




Colonel was too busy admiring fighters' physics - didn't even react.

Mormeck-Bell 1 - for the undisputed cruiserweight championship:





The second fight isn't on youtube but it's definitely worth searching for.
Don't think it was that controversial, @PityTheFool - Mormeck came out like a redbull'd Chakhkiev in the early rounds but got tired badly in the last two rounds, almost to the point of losing them 10-8.
Could have been scored for Bell but not a big robbery like Bell-D.Brown was, @Vysotsky

Bell vs Jirov, Guillermo, Tokarev, Aslan, Doominguez, any fighter that came to him would have been instant FOTY-contenders.

All in all, Supernova was, like the division he was campaigning at, an unjustly forgotten action champion.


----------



## Cableaddict

Intersting CW bout coming up on Dec 8th:

Keith tapia vs isiah Thomas.

I think Tapia could be on the brink of stardom, though he is of course in the most loaded division in boxing today. 
He's incredibly athletic & fast. He keeps his chin tucked well, and seems to have excellent fundamentals. Heâ€™s even a good counterpuncher, able to fire off of the ropes while under heavy pressure. He's also just plain fun to watch.

- He may also be the only boxer in history to ever KD an opponent, then help him up, before finally knocking him out! (Valenzuela) (Wait, I think Jack Johnson did it once, too.)

Thomas is a very respectable opponent, so I'm REALLY stoked for this fight.

What do you guys think of Tapia? (As a CW, of course.)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Lester1583 said:


> Give'em Hell was a great fighter.
> To watch.
> 
> Exciting, dirty and bizarre.
> 
> Was in lotsa wars/come-from-behind wins.
> 
> Basic skillset, sloppy but huge power and bowesque heart & recovery ability.
> 
> The Mormeck-Bell rivalry was epic.
> The second fight could have easily been the fight of the year - it was that good.
> 
> Both were fine fighters at their peaks.
> 
> The rivalry ended both fighters' primes - both looked noticably faded (Bell especially) in subsequent fights.
> 
> There was a talk of Haye-Bell but Haye was still one/two fights away from solidifying himself as _the_ contender and then Bell lost to Mormeck and Haye went on to beat a fading Mormeck in a competetive fight instead.
> 
> Upon which his amazing ATG cruiserweight status is largely based.
> 
> Bell went bonkers, shamefully quit against a fresher Adamek and faded into obscurity.
> 
> And speaking of bizarre - check this out - at 7:15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel was too busy admiring fighters' physics - didn't even react.
> 
> Mormeck-Bell 1 - for the undisputed cruiserweight championship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second fight isn't on youtube but it's definitely worth searching for.
> Don't think it was that controversial, @PityTheFool - Mormeck came out like a redbull'd Chakhkiev in the early rounds but got tired badly in the last two rounds, almost to the point of losing them 10-8.
> Could have been scored for Bell but not a big robbery like Bell-D.Brown was, @Vysotsky
> 
> Bell vs Jirov, Guillermo, Tokarev, Aslan, Doominguez, any fighter that came to him would have been instant FOTY-contenders.
> 
> All in all, Supernova was, like the division he was campaigning at, an unjustly forgotten action champion.


That was a very odd way to edit my original comment, with the shocking being part of a sentence about Vernon Forrest. Strange behaviour, but I'll forgive you for being the current p4p1 poster on everything boxing related.


----------



## Lester1583

Chacal said:


> That was a very odd way to edit my original comment, with the shocking being part of a sentence about Vernon Forrest. Strange behaviour


Just edited it cuz my post was mostly Bell-related.

Didn't mean anything bad by it.

Got nothing against Forrest who was a very good fighter and a decent human being from what I've heard about him.



Chacal said:


> the current p4p1 poster on everything boxing related.


Thanks for the kind words.

But I'm not.

Cabble is strong as ever.
Haggis is still the undisputed champion of female fighting.
And Rob's been killing the british forum lately.


----------



## DrMo

Very sad news about Bell, RIP Champ

Lovely posts by @Lester1583, I really like the Bowe comparison. Both of the fights with Mormeck were epic wars, 2 of the very best the division has seen & sadly neither were ever the same again. I think there was open scoring in the rematch which is always a bad idea.

Mormeck-Bell I & II raised the division's profile & were the beginning of great times at cruiser, Haye, Adamek, Wlod, Cunningham & Jones

Looking back its a shame Bell didn't fight Nelson, how do people think that might've gone?


----------



## DrMo

Cableaddict said:


> Intersting CW bout coming up on Dec 8th:
> 
> Keith tapia vs isiah Thomas.
> 
> I think Tapia could be on the brink of stardom, though he is of course in the most loaded division in boxing today.
> He's incredibly athletic & fast. He keeps his chin tucked well, and seems to have excellent fundamentals. Heâ€™s even a good counterpuncher, able to fire off of the ropes while under heavy pressure. He's also just plain fun to watch.
> 
> - He may also be the only boxer in history to ever KD an opponent, then help him up, before finally knocking him out! (Valenzuela) (Wait, I think Jack Johnson did it once, too.)
> 
> Thomas is a very respectable opponent, so I'm REALLY stoked for this fight.
> 
> What do you guys think of Tapia? (As a CW, of course.)


Good fight. Tapia is the spiritual successor to Guillermo Jones & Thomas is the new Cunningham, hard to predict but Thomas should be a slight favourite


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Lester1583 said:


> Just edited it cuz my post was mostly Bell-related.
> 
> Didn't mean anything bad by it.
> 
> Got nothing against Forrest who was a very good fighter and a decent human being from what I've heard about him.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> But I'm not.
> 
> Cabble is strong as ever.
> Haggis is still the undisputed champion of female fighting.
> And Rob's been killing the british forum lately.


Literally 3 of the worst posters :rofl


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Is Cieslak any good? Better than Merhy? Briedis? Gassiev?
> Worth a look?


Think he is a good prospect. I just dont know how old he is but he looks like a pretty sharp technical fighter with decent enough power and who throws a lot of punches.


----------



## PityTheFool

Lester1583 said:


> Give'em Hell was a great fighter.
> To watch.
> 
> Exciting, dirty and bizarre.
> 
> Was in lotsa wars/come-from-behind wins.
> 
> Basic skillset, sloppy but huge power and bowesque heart & recovery ability.
> 
> The Mormeck-Bell rivalry was epic.
> The second fight could have easily been the fight of the year - it was that good.
> 
> Both were fine fighters at their peaks.
> 
> The rivalry ended both fighters' primes - both looked noticably faded (Bell especially) in subsequent fights.
> 
> There was a talk of Haye-Bell but Haye was still one/two fights away from solidifying himself as _the_ contender and then Bell lost to Mormeck and Haye went on to beat a fading Mormeck in a competetive fight instead.
> 
> Upon which his amazing ATG cruiserweight status is largely based.
> 
> Bell went bonkers, shamefully quit against a fresher Adamek and faded into obscurity.
> 
> And speaking of bizarre - check this out - at 7:15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel was too busy admiring fighters' physics - didn't even react.
> 
> Mormeck-Bell 1 - for the undisputed cruiserweight championship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second fight isn't on youtube but it's definitely worth searching for.
> Don't think it was that controversial, @PityTheFool - Mormeck came out like a redbull'd Chakhkiev in the early rounds but got tired badly in the last two rounds, almost to the point of losing them 10-8.
> Could have been scored for Bell but not a big robbery like Bell-D.Brown was, @Vysotsky
> 
> Bell vs Jirov, Guillermo, Tokarev, Aslan, Doominguez, any fighter that came to him would have been instant FOTY-contenders.
> 
> All in all, Supernova was, like the division he was campaigning at, an unjustly forgotten action champion.


I was going purely from memory yesterday Lester and after I posted I realised only the first fight was available and that's the one I saw years ago.
I also looked up what happened and I thought he had thrown a sledgehammer but it was actually an axe he was carrying whilst running to fend off bears.I really try to post off memory but even though I had the weapon wrong,I was relieved to find I hadn't just imagined it.
I'm going to look at more of his fights when I get time.
Where do you suggest I start if you had to pick one mate?


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Highly doubt that too.
> 
> Maybe Kovalev _thought_ Guillermo was ready to go after some punch but that's as far I can go without seeing the actual footage of the "almost KO" moment.


Sergey probably felt a knuckle breaking and thought that must be it for Guillermo.
Little did he know though.


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> Intersting CW bout coming up on Dec 8th:
> Keith tapia vs isiah Thomas.





DrMo said:


> Good fight. Tapia is the spiritual successor to Guillermo Jones & Thomas is the new Cunningham, hard to predict but Thomas should be a slight favourite


Isiah will face Gassiev in a final IBF eliminator on December 29.


----------



## Lester1583

PityTheFool said:


> Where do you suggest I start if you had to pick one mate?


Mormeck - Bell 2 will make you a fan of both fighters.


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> Good fight.* Tapia is the spiritual successor to Guillermo Jones & Thomas is the new Cunningham, *hard to predict but Thomas should be a slight favourite


I like that analogy. :smile

- But I def think (& hope) that Tapia wins this. If he can control the slippery Thomas, and even get a KO, then he's a for real top contender & it's not just "the Bute effect" playing with my brain.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Isiah will face Gassiev in a final IBF eliminator on December 29.


Cheers, that's also a good fight, perhaps even better than Gassiev-Kiladze?


----------



## Berliner

Gassiev sparks Thomas inside 6.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Isiah will face Gassiev in a final IBF eliminator on December 29.


Say what? When did this happen?

Damn, I was really looking forward to Tapia getting his shot. Thomas - Gassiev is a good fight, but this sucks. How can a guy just pull out like that, without being injured? Maybe Tapia got paid. I hope so.


----------



## Berliner

Looks like Huck will fight Ramirez in february on RTL in germany. Huck wins this on points or late stoppage and then gets knocked out against Gassiev.


----------



## dyna

At least I still have the cruiserweights with me in my heart.


----------



## Berliner

dyna said:


> At least I still have the cruiserweights with me in my heart.


Cant go wrong in this division when you want exciting fights. Huck-Ramirez will be an absolute war.


----------



## dyna




----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Looking back its a shame Bell didn't fight Nelson, how do people think that might've gone?


Don't think Bell's plodding aggression matches up well with Nelson's vicious negativeness.

He wouldn't have been able to repeat what Guillermo did - and who still didn't get the decision.

Bell would have needed a KO to win that one and Nelson was pretty good at lasting the distance.

Nelson's attack on the other hand was so deadly, referees feared for his opponents' lives, as evidenced by the mercyful Thompson stoppage.

One punch from The Entertainer, one awkward stumble from Bell - and it's all over for Supernova.

Nelson KO3 Bell.


----------



## Lester1583

Cruiserweights = Brutal Death Metal of Boxing:


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Cruiserweights = Brutal Death Metal of Boxing:


I remember Ding-A-Ling posting on ESB.


----------



## dyna

Big Shumenov is out
http://www.boxingscene.com/wlodarczyk-needs-new-opponent-shumenov-injured--98779


----------



## KING

dyna said:


> At least I still have the cruiserweights with me in my heart.


What happens when this division gets dominated by Brits? Bellew, Maccarinelli etc...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna

KING said:


> What happens when this division gets dominated by Brits? Bellew, Maccarinelli etc...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't care about the nationality of fighters.
If Macaroni dominates then that would be the sign of a very very poor division.
Bellew is a PPV legend


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> Big Shumenov is out
> http://www.boxingscene.com/wlodarczyk-needs-new-opponent-shumenov-injured--98779


This could be a good thing. After Shumenov's complete non-performance against B-Hop, I've given up on the guy. He'll never be a top-ten fighter.

Wlod, despite being totally controlled by Drozd, would probably have massivley outclassed Shumenov, and Shumenvo would likely have stayed outside, resulting in a boring fight. Wlod needs to win a real battle, to wow the casuals.

( OK, so I really don't like Shumenov any longer. What can I tell you? :sad5 )

--------------

Dorticos would make a great opponent, if that works politically. (I don't quite understand all that matchmaking politics bullshit, and don't care too, either.) Dorticos hasn't fought since the summer, IIRC, and is still undefeated. Wlod would be a nice scalp to add to his resume, he's in the USA, and he'd still have a month to prepare.

Mmmmm .... good fight if it could happen.

--------------

Or heck, offer the fight to Keith Tapia, who just got robbed of his upcoming bout with Isiah Thomas. I'm sure he'd gladly pull out of his meaningless replacement fight with Garrett Wilson. He's another excellent, undefeated CW, and Wlod needs a big win right now.

Granted, IMO both Tapia and Dorticos would beat Wlod, but it's time for him to shit or get off the pot.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> I remember Ding-A-Ling posting on ESB.


As usual, the biggest punchers are not necessarily the best fighters or the ones boxing media puts on punchers lists.

The man was one of the most heavy-handed fighters the young division has ever seen.

Ding-A-Ling vs Koncrete Davis was a fun fight - like the Ultimate Tyson Twin Battle.

The only thing missing was Cliff Couser as a guest referee.

Drozd was the first guy to stop Wilson, by the way.
His last fight before semi-retirement.
And Wilson's last at cruiser, which he shouldn't have left.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Mormeck-Bell I & II raised the division's profile & were the beginning of great times at cruiser, Haye, Adamek, Wlod, Cunningham & Jones
> 
> Looking back


Was an interesting transitional period for the division.

After the Jirov and JC Gomez split-dominance and before the arrival Haye, Adamek and others.

Even got the US TV coverage.

Big Truck was a brave switch-hitting slugger too.

But Mormeck really looked the real deal back then.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> For me I ranked Wlad P4P because of dominance and longevity


Embarrassing losses, shattered reputation, resurrection, countless defenses, 10 years of utter dominance, universal respect.

And then all of it destroyed in one night.

Sounds familiar?

- No.


----------



## dyna

Spoiler
























If the 2nd shot by Mormeck was even a couple of inches further he could have been the unified Cruiserweight champion, as far as you can be unified with just 2 belts.


----------



## Lester1583

Guess who?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If the 2nd shot by Mormeck was even a couple of inches further he could have been the unified Cruiserweight champion, as far as you can be unified with just 2 belts.





Spoiler



Haye being overexposed + Cruiserweights underexposed = ATG status.

It's not only the Mormeck fight though.
The Frag struggle doesn't help his case either.
Hard to see Haye repeating those wins against someone like Felino.
He was no Nelson after all.

Pot-shot powercounterpunching - very taxing style.

Haye hurt badly, seconds away from getting stopped by Thompson, but still motioning to the Cat to come at him - almost cancels out Toegate.

To celebrate Salesman's return, let's take a quick trip back down memory lane.

Young David in a sloppy but exciting brawl with a tough Lolenga Mock (only stopped once):





Referees are there for protecting fighters' health - pretty sure this one was Mock's biological mother - protected Mock's health like his own son's.


----------



## dyna

Haye's daddy and Terry Dunstan


----------



## andyZor

Roy Jones Jr is going to fight Enzo Maccarinelli December 12th...dunno if you guys know or not. Its in Moscow too. Sam Peter vs. Alexandr Ustinov is on the under card too...

What happened to Alexander Frenkel?


----------



## Mexi-Box

andyZor said:


> Roy Jones Jr is going to fight Enzo Maccarinelli December 12th...dunno if you guys know or not. Its in Moscow too. Sam Peter vs. Alexandr Ustinov is on the under card too...
> 
> What happened to Alexander Frenkel?


Sam Peter is still fighting!?

Ustinov should be fighting someone like Chagaev, Browne, Parker, or Joshua. Not fucking Sam Peter who is absolutely shot-to-shit.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Don't think Bell's plodding aggression matches up well with Nelson's vicious negativeness.
> 
> He wouldn't have been able to repeat what Guillermo did - and who still didn't get the decision.
> 
> Bell would have needed a KO to win that one and Nelson was pretty good at lasting the distance.
> 
> Nelson's attack on the other hand was so deadly, referees feared for his opponents' lives, as evidenced by the mercyful Thompson stoppage.
> 
> One punch from The Entertainer, one awkward stumble from Bell - and it's all over for Supernova.
> 
> Nelson KO3 Bell.


:lol: I didn't know Nelson vs Jones was on youtube, its worth watching for all the funny commentary criticisms from his future colleagues & yeah Jones was unlucky

Prime vs prime Nelson beats Bell but an older Nelson, whose clinches were no longer spiteful would struggle with Bell's rugged aggression



Lester1583 said:


> Was an interesting transitional period for the division.
> 
> After the Jirov and JC Gomez split-dominance and before the arrival Haye, Adamek and others.
> 
> Even got the US TV coverage.
> 
> Big Truck was a brave switch-hitting slugger too.
> 
> But Mormeck really looked the real deal back then.


Mormeck was the man, stylish & successful.

Did Jirov vs Gomez ever come close to happening? That would've been a great fight :bbb


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Haye's daddy and Terry Dunstan


The Cat was awesome.

Had he been an american welter, he would have been hailed as the black Gatti.

Have you seen his third loss, against Yawe Davis?

The first knockdown looked like the repeat of Kotey-Butts KO but Thompson somehow got up from that.

Or Johnny Nelson's eyes when murderous punching Sellers stopped him?

Or the Rothmann's comeback?

Thompson alone elevates this division above the rest.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Did Jirov vs Gomez ever come close to happening? That would've been a great fight :bbb


Yup, it was one of the fights hardcore fans wanted to see back then.

Don't remember exact details, to be honest, but it was akin to the Ottke-Calzaghe situation, as far as I remember - different promoters, different TV-networks, evenly rated champions, mutual challenges = nothing happened.

Jirov did say that Gomez refused to give him a title shot in 1998, when Jirov was just a contender.
Not sure if it's true, to be honest, or just the usual "everybody was ducking me" talk of a dangerous but unheralded contender.
He was aiming at Gomez's title initially though.

Both should have never moved up in weight.


----------



## LeapingHook

What would a CW need to do to get into p4p top 10?


----------



## DrMo

andyZor said:


> Roy Jones Jr is going to fight Enzo Maccarinelli December 12th...dunno if you guys know or not. Its in Moscow too. Sam Peter vs. Alexandr Ustinov is on the under card too...
> 
> What happened to Alexander Frenkel?


Last I heard/read Frenkel had problems with depression & won't fight again. Its always a shame to see talent wasted but there are more important things in life than boxing, I hope he's doing well. His left hook would've wiped out a lot of good cruisers.

I wish Enzo & Roy would just retire, its a freak show of shot to shit vs zombie :-(


----------



## DrMo

LeapingHook said:


> What would a CW need to do to get into p4p top 10?


Unify all the belts, or move up successfully from 175 like Kovalev & Beterbiev may do or do well at HW like Huck or Breidis

Usyk will get there :ibutt


----------



## dyna

LeapingHook said:


> What would a CW need to do to get into p4p top 10?


Be American


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Jirov


There was a talk of Jirov stalling the fight with Toney (they were supposed to meet as early as 2001), banking on him to balloon up in weight.

Jirov cited other reasons for the fight not happening sooner, of course - various injuries, wife's pregnancy, etc.

Toney indeed looked like his burger-king obsession could get out of hand at anytime.

He actually looked slightly better conditioned in a previous fight, against Jason Robinson - one of his best one-punch KO's, by the way.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> no longer at cruiserweight, Jones got a 10 round decision over Daniel Cota (Wilder KO3 victim) 5 days ago winning all rounds on the scorecards and 1 8-10 round on one scorecard.


He ate Toney:


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> He ate Toney:


Always that stunning relaxed demeanor even when he gets hit.
He looks fatter/heavier than his listed weight suggests



Lester1583 said:


> The Cat was awesome.
> 
> Had he been an american welter, he would have been hailed as the black Gatti.
> 
> Have you seen his third loss, against Yawe Davis?
> 
> The first knockdown looked like the repeat of Kotey-Butts KO but Thompson somehow got up from that.
> 
> Or Johnny Nelson's eyes when murderous punching Sellers stopped him?
> 
> Or the Rothmann's comeback?
> 
> Thompson alone elevates this division above the rest.


What a terrific right hand the Rothmann comeback was.

The Sellers fight is about as good as 4 rounds of action can be, what a punch.

Almost insulting to compare him with Gatti. (Towards Carl)


----------



## dyna

If only Darnell Wilson and Carl Thompson their careers had been more in line.
A fight between those 2 would have been cracking


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> If only Darnell Wilson and Carl Thompson their careers had been more in line.
> A fight between those 2 would have been cracking


We'll always have Supernova Bell - Koncrete Davis.

It's the Lewis-Tyson we've always wanted to see.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Tapia is the spiritual successor to Guillermo Jones


Machine Gun looked more like a young Drozd against Garrett Wilson.

Very enthusiastic, fast, moves a lot, combinations, variety of punches, solid power, jab's got potential, not stiff.

But dangerously open, hurtable, hot-headed, not settled down stylistically.

Garrett is from that Ding-A-Ling school of wilsons - stocky brute - strong and awkward - a good opponent for a young fighter.

All in all, Tapia is still a work in progress - unpolished, doesn't look like a future great, but hungry, watchable and a colorful personality.

"Don't knock me out, don't knock me out", he said to Garrett before the final round.

Drozd - Makabu has new tentative date of April 8th.


----------



## Lester1583

Wach and Duro failed drug tests, according to Ryabinsky.

Roids are not an excuse for his loss, Duro can use them again if he wants to - he still wants an immediate rematch - Kudryashov says.


----------



## Berliner

Duro only failed a drug test because he beat up Kudryashov. Only way to save some of his honour.:deal:hey


----------



## PivotPunch

Looking at Povetkin vs Perez though I wonder if they also test Russians or only their opponents :lol:


----------



## dyna

PivotPunch said:


> Looking at Povetkin vs Perez though I wonder if they also test Russians or only their opponents :lol:


Or they're just smarter with cycling and microdosing.


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> Or they're just smarter with cycling and microdosing.


Yeah maybe. I'm sure Wach and Durodola were really juicing but I wouldn't be the least bit surpised if they took a closer look with those guys and especially Durodola after he beat Kudryashov. The Russian governing bodies are really close to the athletes and everything I mean in the US and whatever as well but there even moreso and that the Russian anti doping agency was suspended by WADA ad possibly systimatically doped and/or disguised tests makes it everything but unliekly that they do the same for their boxers


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Wach and Duro failed drug tests, according to Ryabinsky.
> 
> Roids are not an excuse for his loss, Duro can use them again if he wants to - he still wants an immediate rematch - Kudryashov says.


Not surprised.

(Well, I'm surprised they actually got caught.)

Is this affecting the official outcome of the fight? (Probably not, as that would cost the Russian mob / bookies a fortune. - same as it ever was.)


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Duro only failed a drug test because he beat up Kudryashov. Only way to save some of his honour.:deal:hey


Russian mob drugged him.

There's probably a gay porno with Duro and Wach floating around somewhere.

Just in case.


----------



## One to watch

Lester1583 said:


> Russian mob drugged him.
> 
> There's probably a gay porno with Duro and Wach floating around somewhere.
> 
> Just in case.


So that's what happened to Yusef Mack then?


----------



## Lester1583

One to watch said:


> So that's what happened to Yusef Mack then?


All of them.

Why do you think Floyd is working as an aerobics instructor in Russia now?

Exactly.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Mormeck was the man, stylish & successful.


Been rewatching some of his earlier fights.

Almost forgot Mormeck started as a light heavyweight - he never lacked strength at cruiser.

He was a good proponent of a humanly attainable peek-a-boo.

Braithwaite on the other hand had always looked undersized at the weight - hell, even Mormeck outweighed him by 10 pounds.
Gave a good effort versus prime USS and was good enough to KO YPH, even after those tough back-to-back losses.


----------



## Lester1583

The Saviour is fighting today:
































Pedro hit the scales almost 9 pounds overweight.


----------



## PivotPunch

Anyone know when the Jones - Macarinelli fight begins?


----------



## Mr Magic

Usyk will hold this division down, without any problems whatsoever.


----------



## lomach




----------



## PivotPunch

Mr Magic said:


> Usyk will hold this division down, without any problems whatsoever.


I don't think so even if he unifies I don't think he will be some kind of Wlad or Floyd like dominant champ who reigns for many years. he's very good but he's still far from flawless and the problem is that the level of opposition he's fighting right now isn't pushing him to improve as much as he could.
His success will depend on how hw reacts once he steps up to fighting top 10 and top 5 guys and how good the fighters coming up will be in the next few years


----------



## Brownies

PivotPunch said:


> I don't think so even if he unifies I don't think he will be some kind of Wlad or Floyd like dominant champ who reigns for many years. he's very good but he's still far from flawless and the problem is that the level of opposition he's fighting right now isn't pushing him to improve as much as he could.
> His success will depend on how hw reacts once he steps up to fighting top 10 and top 5 guys and how good the fighters coming up will be in the next few years


Cruiserweight simply look like a division really hard to dominate for a long period of time. I'm not as familiar with it as you guys, but I do agree with what you said. Too much talented punchers with different styles for one guy unless he's really really special.


----------



## Lester1583

Usyk has obviously watched Kudryashov getting stopped by Captain Dinabol.

Very focused and careful - which is good to see.

Still got hit by a few shots from Fat Pedro who didn't look as bad as was expected.

Excellent handspeed and movement - but we already know that about Sanya.

2016 is the year of Breaking Holyfield's Record or Breaking Ukrainians' hearts.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583;230
Usyk has obviously watched Kudryashov getting stopped by Captain Dinabol.
Very focused and careful - which is good to see...... [/QUOTE said:


> Nice when you can actually learn from someone ELSE'S mistakes. :smile


----------



## Berliner

I would like to see Usyk against a decent puncher now. Or just somebody who is a good cruiserweight.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Dorticos won last night. KO in 2 rds against Zuniga.


----------



## MaliBua

Usyk opponent... :lol:
Beer belly sausage gut. He was also also yelling "Hoo Huu, Ho HO" when he was throwing punches.


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> I would like to see Usyk against a decent puncher now. Or just somebody who is a good cruiserweight.


They may not be world class but Brewer, Venter, Rodriguez all have good CW power and in WSB Medzhidov, Modugno, Joyce, Fa were all good SHW punchers between 235 and 270lbs, Medzhidov having exceptional power. I don't really doubt his chin. If its true no one will face USyk hence the garbage competition then he needs to get that eliminator or title shot asap these tune ups are pointless.

So Dorticos publicly cries about not being able to get opponents, backs out of the Gassiev fight 2 or 3 times and is now fighting blown up SMW's that are washed up? Interesting career moves.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> So Dorticos publicly cries about not being able to get opponents, backs out of the Gassiev fight 2 or 3 times and is now fighting blown up SMW's that are washed up? Interesting career moves.


He did? Then he has to room to cry. But I can understand him. Gassiev is a beast. Guy had to go down all the way to Isiah Thomas to finally get an opponent.


----------



## Cableaddict

Did anyone catch Keith Tapia - Garrett Wilson last week?

I doubt the casuals noticed at all, but Wilson came loaded for bear, and really help Tapia look good. That is, Wilson was in beast-mode, and Tapia rose to the occasion. He moved really well, stayed calm under relentless pressure, show solid footwork and balance, and threw a ton of accurate, high-volume combos.

The only off thing was Tapia fighting so much on the inside. He definitely knows how to fight tall, but he seemingly chose not to for much of this fight. Maybe that's good, as he's improving his inside game, or maybe it's foolish, I dunno.

Either way, I'm really starting to like this guy.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Berliner said:


> He did? Then he has to room to cry. But I can understand him. Gassiev is a beast. Guy had to go down all the way to Isiah Thomas to finally get an opponent.


who says Dorticos ducked Gassiev?


----------



## Brownies

Has anyone been able to put their hand on a Makabu vs Mchunu video ?


----------



## Vysotsky

Little HL of Usyk manipulating his opponents guard to create openings. Lomachenko is great at this too. They're supposed to have made another offer to Glowacki but if it isn't mandated i doubt he'll get anyone good he needs to fight in an eliminator or enforce his mandatory position if he's already regarded as such since he's WBO # 1.


----------



## Mexi-Box

I watched Usyk's last fight against Fat Pedro. He didn't look as amazing as expected, but Fat Pedro didn't look like a shit opponent. He was actually a bit skilled. He reminded me of Irish Mike style-wise. Just the first person that came to my head.


----------



## Berliner

Mexi-Box said:


> I watched Usyk's last fight against Fat Pedro. *He didn't look as amazing as expected*, but Fat Pedro didn't look like a shit opponent. He was actually a bit skilled. He reminded me of Irish Mike style-wise. Just the first person that came to my head.


There are some things I dont like about Usyk. 
1. Moves way to much imo. Also not hard to push him on the backfoot.
2. That arm punch combos. At pro boxing I just dont really like fighters throwing these arm punches. They dont do anything except looking good.
But is generally movement and speed is great for a cruiserweight and he has great technical ability. I just wish he would settle more in to a pro style. Maybe its his weak opposition that makes him fight like that because at times it looks like he isnt very serious in there.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Berliner said:


> There are some things I dont like about Usyk.
> 1. Moves way to much imo. Also not hard to push him on the backfoot.
> 2. That arm punch combos. At pro boxing I just dont really like fighters throwing these arm punches. They dont do anything except looking good.
> But is generally movement and speed is great for a cruiserweight and he has great technical ability. I just wish he would settle more in to a pro style. Maybe its his weak opposition that makes him fight like that because at times it looks like he isnt very serious in there.


That combination that ended the fight was utterly, utterly amazing. Just the whole rest of the fight left a sour taste. His movement is rather phenomenal, though. Guy moves like a welterweight or something. He has a gigantic ass frame.

I really do wish he'd fight someone worth something soon. I think fighting all these tomato cans will only have a negative effect. Not that he's fought too many. Guy only has like ~8 or 9 fights (I just forgot). I just think he should be stepping up right now. Fight that guy that upset Kudryashov or the one that just "lost" to Ramirez.


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> There are some things I dont like about Usyk.
> 1. Moves way to much imo. Also not hard to push him on the backfoot.
> 2. That arm punch combos. At pro boxing I just dont really like fighters throwing these arm punches. They dont do anything except looking good.
> But is generally movement and speed is great for a cruiserweight and he has great technical ability. I just wish he would settle more in to a pro style. Maybe its his weak opposition that makes him fight like that because at times it looks like he isnt very serious in there.


He actually looks a little regressed technically compared to 2014.

Hope it's just his level of opposition and he steps it up against Glowacki


----------



## Cableaddict

Berliner said:


> There are some things I dont like about Usyk.
> 1. Moves way to much imo. Also not hard to push him on the backfoot.
> 2. That arm punch combos. At pro boxing I just dont really like fighters throwing these arm punches.* They dont do anything except looking good.*
> But is generally movement and speed is great for a cruiserweight and he has great technical ability. I just wish he would settle more in to a pro style. Maybe its his weak opposition that makes him fight like that because at times it looks like he isnt very serious in there.


I agree with you about too much movement. That could cost him when he finally steps up & has a grueling 12 rounder.

- But I disagree about arm punches. Believe me, they hurt, and 10 rounds of them will slow down your punches. I've always felt they should count on the judges cards. they don't of course, but they should.


----------



## PivotPunch

Brownies said:


> Has anyone been able to put their hand on a Makabu vs Mchunu video ?


It's a crime how it#s still impossible to find that fight online


----------



## dyna

Brownies said:


> Has anyone been able to put their hand on a Makabu vs Mchunu video ?


I tried to trade the tape for my Greb-Tunney one but they just laughed me off.
Maybe I shouldn't have tried to lowball them


----------



## PivotPunch

If they do damage they should count whether they are arm punches or not if you touch the other guy with your gloves and it does any kind of damage then it counts. I also agree with the too much movement though and I wonder how he would look vs Kudryashov because if anyone lets Kudryashov come forward and gives him room to punch then Kudryashov is still one of the scariest guys in the sport


----------



## Cableaddict

PivotPunch said:


> It's a crime how it#s still impossible to find that fight online


Someone must surely have it, but I can understand why both Mchunu and Makabu would not want to post theirs:

Mchunu obviously, since he suffered a heavy KO.
Makabu, because according to all reports he had been completely dominated by the little guy until that final KO punch.

Say, what's the deal with Mchunu, anyway? He hasn't fought since the Makabu loss, and has nothing scheduled. 
Is he just in massive "re-trainig" mode? 
Surely he hasn't quit the sport?


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> Someone must surely have it, but I can understand why both Mchunu and Makabu would not want to post theirs:
> 
> Mchunu obviously, since he suffered a heavy KO.
> Makabu, because according to all reports he had been completely dominated by the little guy until that final KO punch.
> 
> Say, what's the deal with Mchunu, anyway? He hasn't fought since the Makabu loss, and has nothing scheduled.
> Is he just in massive "re-trainig" mode?
> Surely he hasn't quit the sport?


He's always been awfully inactive. he was inactive after the Chambers fight and continued to be inactive after the Durodola fight with exception of the tune of fight vs Wilson. It's a shame he was really young when he beat Cahmbers and is still young but he is wasting his physical prime fighting barely at all and mostly against guys he's supposed to beat. Allthough the Durodola win looks better in hindsight after Duro upset Kudryashov PEDs or not


----------



## Brownies

dyna said:


> I tried to trade the tape for my Greb-Tunney one but they just laughed me off.
> Maybe I shouldn't have tried to lowball them


Of course they laughed you off ! You propose to trade them a black and white movie of a 3-1 favorite dominating his opponent to get your hand on a shinny come from behind KO... in colour !


----------



## Brownies

Cableaddict said:


> Say, what's the deal with Mchunu, anyway? He hasn't fought since the Makabu loss, and has nothing scheduled.
> Is he just in massive "re-trainig" mode?
> Surely he hasn't quit the sport?


Yeah, I want to see the guy too. No shame in what happened, just like Herol Graham vs Julian Jackson. Shit happens.


----------



## Vysotsky

Kid Cubano said:


> who says Dorticos ducked Gassiev?


I don't know all the details so i won't classify it as such but they were supposed to fight two or three separate times this year and it kept falling apart due to Dorticos.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Vysotsky said:


> I don't know all the details so i won't classify it as such but they were supposed to fight two or three separate times this year and it kept falling apart due to Dorticos.


i seriously doubt it. Unless the fight was offered in Siberia for 25 bucks. Dorticos and his team has been desperate for fights.


----------



## Vysotsky

Kid Cubano said:


> i seriously doubt it. Unless the fight was offered in Siberia for 25 bucks. Dorticos and his team has been desperate for fights.


They were supposed to fight in Jan but it got pushed back to March, that was then cancelled because apparently Dorticos has some sort of legal problem with the police, then it was supposed to be in Apr and the bn24 write up says Dorticos pulled out of that too.

http://www.paneldeboxeo.com/t28258p60-yunier-dorticos-reaparecera-el-27-de-febrero

https://www.boxing247.com/boxing-news/the-russian-invasion-of-the-cruiser-weight-division/40302


----------



## Lester1583

Disappointing and controversial.

Gassiev - Isiah Thomas:


----------



## dyna

Gassies should improve his defence and watch out for the bell, not nice to hit a man after the bell.

Even if he had gotten a win it would not have been on the merit of his skill rather just his power.
Luckily he's extremely young for a modern pro boxer so he can improve... I hope.

Thomas is young too


----------



## Lester1583

The Cruiser Holyfield has a case of being the most awesomest fighter evah.

This needs to be said more often.



dyna said:


> Luckily he's extremely young for a modern pro boxer so he can improve... I hope.


Gass is maturing fast physically.

Only a couple of fights ago he was a baby giraffe (







) and now his punches sound like the caucasus war drums.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Disappointing and controversial.
> 
> Gassiev - Isiah Thomas:


It was a joke.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Belgian cruiserweight prospects Ryad Merhy 17(14)-0 deserves a mention, only limited footage available on youtube but he looks very promising.





Berliner said:


> I like the look of Merhy.


Merhy's latest ultra slow-mo KO:


----------



## dyna

Wish everybody filmed their stuff with such a good camera.
Very smooth video despite being slowed down that much


----------



## dyna

Anyone know a thing about Fabio Turchi?

22 year old Italian southpaw who's 2(2)-0
He's fighting again in december against TBA


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Disappointing and controversial.
> 
> Gassiev - Isiah Thomas:


Man, it's been a lot harder to watch boxing now that I cut the cable. I'll give this one a watch after Lee/Saunders. I just finished Shaba/Gonzalez and Ortiz/Jennings. I couldn't find Walters/Sosa on YouTube, though. I was wondering if it was a legit draw, but I read Walters was robbed of a dominant win. Surprised no one gave any mention of Walters/Sosa.


----------



## Boogle McDougal

Lester1583 said:


> Disappointing and controversial.
> 
> Gassiev - Isiah Thomas:


My first instinct was to call bullshit, really wanted to, but the officials made the right call here. The punch was clearly after the bell and the guy was obviously hurt and in "a diminished capacity." Que sera, sera.


----------



## Berliner

Boggle said:


> My first instinct was to call bullshit, really wanted to, but the officials made the right call here. The punch was clearly after the bell and the guy was obviously hurt and in* "a diminished capacity."* Que sera, sera.


Maybe he was maybe he wasnt. If he really was still hurt by that punch why dont take a 5 minute break like you would do with low blows? And who told the ref that Thomas couldnt go on? To me it looked like he took the first easy way out of the fight.


----------



## Boogle McDougal

Berliner said:


> Maybe he was maybe he wasnt. If he really was still hurt by that punch why dont take a 5 minute break like you would do with low blows? And who told the ref that Thomas couldnt go on? To me it looked like he took the first easy way out of the fight.


It was a judgement call and definitely a tough one. Personally I think they were right. They saw how he staggered back to his corner, the guy looked hurt. Maybe they should've given more time, but I can totally see why they stopped it. It was the ringside doctor who made the call saying he was in a diminished capacity.


----------



## Cableaddict

Boggle said:


> It was a judgement call and definitely a tough one. Personally I think they were right. They saw how he staggered back to his corner, the guy looked hurt. Maybe they should've given more time, but I can totally see why they stopped it. It was the ringside doctor who made the call saying he was in a diminished capacity.


FWIW: The ref said the stoppage was the doctor's call, not the corner's.

I have no problem with it, myself. What if Thomas came out for the next round and immediately got KO'd? There would be a HUGE question mark over the fight. It sucks, but if anyone is to blame it's Gassiev. IMO he could easily have pulled that punch.


----------



## Lester1583

Chacal said:


> Rewatched Bell - Mormeck earlier.
> Do you reckon Bell should have been DQ'd for his low blows?


Rewatch Bell - Rothmann.

Looked like a fetish porno with Rothmann being a crying slave and Bell a cruel mistress crushing his balls.

Explosive finish via massive headshot.

Rothmann had that "I just got williams'd" look on his face at the end.


----------



## andyZor

> Dwukrotny pretendent do tytuÅ‚u mistrza Å›wiata wagi junior ciÄ™Å¼kiej Francisco Palacios (23-3, 14 KO) potwierdziÅ‚ w rozmowie z ringpolska.pl, Å¼e 2 kwietnia na gali Polsat Boxing Night w Krakowie zmierzy siÄ™ na dystansie dziesiÄ™ciu rund z MichaÅ‚em CieÅ›lakiem (11-0, 7 KO). Dla PortorykaÅ„czyka bÄ™dzie to trzeci wystÄ™p przed polskÄ&#8230; publicznoÅ›ciÄ&#8230;.


Palacios is going to fight Polish CW prospect Cieslak on April 2. In Krakow 10 rounds.


----------



## Lester1583

On a slightly different note, just to lively up this freezing thread,

here's Branco Cikatic KO'ing Ernesto Hoost and becoming the first and the oldest K-1 champion:


----------



## Lester1583

Powerpuncher said:


> No one should fly where eagles dare


Herbie was a fun fighter, wasn't he?

Excellently talented in some areas but horrible in others.

An underachiever arguably.
Had he stayed at cruiser.

Sadly, he was never the same after that Bentt's bite.
That's why he was so nervous against Bowe.

Bowe was in the midst of a burger king stage of his career - looked flat-out shit.

Hide vs Haye is a dream blockbuster, up there with Tua-Tyson, Nelson-DeLeon 2 and Frazier-Marciano.

Herbie was a favorite versus Vitali - funny in hindsight.


----------



## dyna

Still waiting for the day that Usyk gets a fight scheduled with a live body.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Still waiting for the day that Usyk gets a fight scheduled with a live body.


His trainer says 2016 is the year Glow will bow before Sanya.

Briedis returns in February versus Knyazev.

Drozd has already started training camp in preparation for Makabu.

And here's a short preview of Magne Havnaa's documentary:




The most impressive debut ever?


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Mexi-Box

@Lester1583, Maris Briedis moving back down to cruiserweight? BoxRec has him listed fighting for the vacant IBF (lower) title.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/514537


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> @Lester1583, Maris Briedis moving back down to cruiserweight?


Hopefully yes.

Heavyweights don't need a skilled counterpuncher.

They're good just the way they are - overrated, slow and lumbering.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Hopefully yes.
> 
> Heavyweights don't need a skilled counterpuncher.
> 
> They're good just the way they are - overrated, slow and lumbering.


Did they strip Gassiev of the title. I clicked on it, and it said Gassiev is the current holder of the same title Breidis is fighting for. :conf


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Did they strip Gassiev of the title. I clicked on it, and it said Gassiev is the current holder of the same title Breidis is fighting for. :conf


These minor titles are so meaningless even the organizations don't care about them.

They just boxrec some random dude and give him a title.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Tokarev-Aslan draw went exactly as I expected.
> Tokarev used his skills (he actually had some despite looking like an eastern euro bouncer) to outbox Firat in the early rounds.
> But as happened many times Aslan's indomitable will (Aslan fought with a broken jaw most of the fight) and relentless methodical pressure took it's toll on Tokarev - he got tired badly - Tokarev was almost unable to keep his hands up in the last rounds due to fatigue.
> You probably can score this fight for Tokarev on the strength of the early rounds - 7-5 if you're his fan but a draw wasn't that controversial.


This goes out to all Aslan freaks out there!

Holler, if you hear me!

Aslan - Vadim Tokarev is up on youtube:


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## dyna

According to boxrec Mairis Briedis will return 21st of Februari against Danie Venter.
Venter has been in the ring with Usyk and Mchunu twice.


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> According to boxrec Mairis Briedis will return 21st of Februari against Danie Venter.
> Venter has been in the ring with Usyk and Mchunu twice.


He's fought Makabu too.And he was an Olympian.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


Huck's toughest opponent?


----------



## Mexi-Box

http://www.boxingscene.com/denis-lebedev-victor-ramirez-unification-play-says-ryabinsky--100837

Lebedev vs. Ramirez unification might happen. @Lester1583


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/denis-lebedev-victor-ramirez-unification-play-says-ryabinsky--100837
> 
> Lebedev vs. Ramirez unification might happen. @Lester1583


Pointless.

Bellew is gonna take all the belts anyway.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Lebedev vs. Ramirez unification might happen. @Lester1583


One more thing, the contract has already been signed.

Most likely is going to happen in April.

@Vysotsky, are you smiling right now?
I know you are.

@Flea Man


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Pointless.
> 
> Bellew is gonna take all the belts anyway.


How? With a gun? :sad5


----------



## PivotPunch

Btw does anyone know what was up with Hryunov getting beaten into hospital? Any rumors? Does he have issues with the wrong people or was it just coincidence and he got beaten up because bad luck?


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> One more thing, the contract has already been signed.
> 
> Most likely is going to happen in April.
> 
> @*Vysotsky*, are you smiling right now?
> I know you are.
> 
> @*Flea Man*


Lebedev has really been through the gauntlet. Jones, Kalenga, Kayode, Ramirez that's a rugged lineup. In spite of that he hasn't taken too much punishment recently thanks to his improved focus on footwork and defense. Possibly the most violent fight that can be made in the division.


----------



## Berliner

I think that Lebedev outboxes Ramirez pretty easily. Shouldnt take too much punishment. I mean even McKenzie was able to avoid Ramirez for many rounds and outbox him...


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> One more thing, the contract has already been signed.
> 
> Most likely is going to happen in April.
> 
> @Vysotsky, are you smiling right now?
> I know you are.
> 
> @Flea Man


Chuffed to bits.


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> Does he have issues with the wrong people or was it just coincidence and he got beaten up because bad luck?


They are already dead.

Nothing personal.

It's Russia.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> I think that Lebedev outboxes Ramirez pretty easily. Shouldnt take too much punishment. I mean even McKenzie was able to avoid Ramirez for many rounds and outbox him...


The Upsetter has been in the ring with Bellew though.

And survived.

VER is Disneyland compared to the power of Powah.


----------



## Lester1583

Training for Makabu:


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Chuffed to bits.


Lebedev on the weight training and weight cutting:



> I lift weights all the time in the off-season.
> I train for power - 4-6 reps with the heaviest weight possible, always trying to increase my poundages but carefully.
> 2 months before the fight I stop lifting weights and start training for speed, explosiveness, do jump exercises.
> You lose your strength but not completely. And that helps in a fight.
> 
> I'm weighing 99 kilos at the moment.
> I drop to 95 kilos in a week.
> And then go down slowly - proper diet, training regimen.
> I make weight very easily.


Drozd also trains with weights a lot.

@Powerpuncher


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Lebedev on the weight training and weight cutting:
> 
> Drozd also trains with weights a lot.
> 
> @Powerpuncher


Did you tell Lebedev he was doing it wrong? He's not supposed to ever touch ANY weights.


----------



## Cableaddict

Mexi-Box said:


> Did you tell Lebedev he was doing it wrong? He's not supposed to ever touch ANY weights.


Weight training is an interesting topic of discussion.

Obviously, the old-timers were completely against it. However, with modern emphasis on plyometrics, nautilus' regressive tension & such, it's not nearly as problematic. Done correctly, there's no reason that even heavy weight training should slow down a fighter's hand speed. For punching power, one might argue that it's more important to build up the legs than the arms, but that's a separate discussion.

The biggest problem I see with weight training is that it will absolutely affect a boxer's stamina, because adding muscle means adding a lot of extra blood capillaries, which taxes the heart. (case in point: Anthony Joshua.)

Another possible problem: It might take a fighter up to the next weight division. If that extra muscle DOESN'T translate to more power, then it backfired.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Did you tell Lebedev he was doing it wrong? He's not supposed to ever touch ANY weights.


Lebedev is working on the neck positioning at the moment.

I'm about to send an e-mail to Drozd though - ever since he saw me shirtless he's been hitting the weights non-stop:









He needs to stop doing that - the Makabu fight is near.


----------



## Michael

Lester1583 said:


> Lebedev is working on the neck positioning at the moment.
> 
> I'm about to send an e-mail to Drozd though - ever since he saw me shirtless he's been hitting the weights non-stop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to stop doing that - the Makabu fight is near.


Wow, the dude must be curling 20kg there, what an animal!


----------



## Lester1583

Michael said:


> Wow, the dude must be curling 20kg there, what an animal!


Stimulate, not annihilate.


----------



## Lester1583

Briedis insinuated that's he's being avoided by both Drozd and Lebedev.

His team said that he's ready to face both Kudryashov and Rakhim for a half of Duro/Ola's purses. 

Anytime, anywhere.


----------



## dyna

Briedis is the man.
Even the cruisers don't go near him

Would also love to see him against Povetkin, his counter punching ability and punching power would give Sasha more than a mouthful

Or a fight with the unstoppable cruiser


----------



## Cableaddict

Michael said:


> Wow, the dude must be curling 20kg there, what an animal!


Nah, he's just practicing bending the bar! (That's the "before" picture. :smile)


----------



## Lester1583

Michael said:


> Wow, the dude must be curling 20kg there, what an animal!


3 sets of 30 reps.


----------



## Michael

Lester1583 said:


> 3 sets of 30 reps.


He's a very well built strong looking fella, I bet he can push a lot more iron around the gym than he's showing us in that photo.

I would like to see what those beastly African Cruiser's are lifting by the way, they've all got that natural strength.


----------



## Lester1583

Michael said:


> I would like to see what those beastly African Cruiser's are lifting by the way, they've all got that natural strength.


Kalenga is by far the strongest in the ring.

All of them laugh at Kovalev's bench press, who said he can barely bench 225 pounds.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Kalenga is by far the strongest in the ring.
> 
> All of them laugh at Kovalev's bench press, who said he can barely bench 225 pounds.


Damn, seriously? Lemieux can do that much but for reps, and he isn't anywhere near as big.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, seriously?


No, actually.

Serega has never benched 225.

His PR is around 188.

He doesn't like training with the weights - it's a very small part of his training routine.

Prefers dips, pull-ups, push-ups, etc.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> No, actually.
> 
> Serega has never benched 225.
> 
> His PR is around 188.
> 
> He doesn't like training with the weights - it's a very small part of his training routine.
> 
> Prefers dips, pull-ups, push-ups, etc.


He needs to get with crossfit like Guerrero did. They'll help him reach his macros for sure.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Kalenga is by far the strongest in the ring.
> 
> All of them laugh at Kovalev's bench press, who said he can barely bench 225 pounds.


This makes me love Kovalev even more.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> love thy Kovalev.


As a young black male I feel deeply offended by your comment.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Briedis is the man.
> Even the cruisers don't go near him


Briedis is the Charley Burley of the 3rd wave of Murderers' Row.


----------



## Flea Man

My mate Al (Russian matchmaker/manager who lives near me) is supervising Briedis' training and said he's currently sparring Iago Kiladze and Jon-Lewis Dickinson.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> My mate Al (Russian matchmaker/manager who lives near me) is supervising Briedis' training and said he's currently sparring Iago Kiladze and Jon-Lewis Dickinson.


The Deer has sparred many fighters - Kovalev, Kudryashov, the Klitschkos, etc.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> The Deer has sparred many fighters - Kovalev, Kudryashov, the Klitschkos, etc.


Of course. But thought it'd be nice to have some insider info on his preparation for Venter.


----------



## Lester1583

Drozd obviously is one of the chosen few who saw Makabu - Mchunu.

Eye of the tiger.

Alibek Mountain, Armenia, 3000 m above sea level:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696269768937103360


----------



## dyna

I think he's running from Briedis


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> I think he's running from Briedis


Briedis is a police officer.

Sooner or later he'll find him.


----------



## Berliner

Interesting fight.
Nielsen will fight former Huck opponent Larghetti. If Nielsen beats the italian well and clearly he would prove that he is a good prospect.
He might be fat but he can fight.:deal


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## One to watch

Who's everyone got in drozd-makabu?

This is one of the most interesting fights coming up worldwide.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Drozd beat Tokarev in Seikindo tournament (kickboxing+grappling) in Japan in 1999.


2000-10-29 is the correct date.

Drozd completely dominated _(from what I could gather)_ Tokarev with low-kicks and was one of the reasons Tokarev switched to boxing.
Although Tokarev had always been pretty bad with his legs and was very unflexible.
Tokarev has never been off his feet.
He said ice hockey helped him a lot _(his first sport - he was an ice hockey player for 10 years)_ - made him stronger and fitter - boxing & kickboxing training wasn't hard for him.
He's a trainer now, owns boxing/kickboxing/muay thai gyms.










@Vysotsky


----------



## Lester1583

Rare stuff.

Drozd training, back in the Muay Thai days.

At 16:50:














A few fight programs.

1997-08-02 - Drozd on the lower right:








WKO 3

1997-03-22 - Drozd on the lower right:








WTKO 4

1998-10-11 - first international pro-fight for Drozd - Stockholm, Sweden:








LTKO 3 to Martin Holm.

1999-12-04 - Drozd is second from the right - Asahikawa, Japan:








Russian Muay Thai League team official visit to Japan - negotiations with SWA BOXING.
They also met Yuri Arbachakov there and watched K-1 1999 from the first row.

- Mirin' brah?!









@Flea Man @Vysotsky


----------



## Lester1583

One to watch said:


> Who's everyone got in drozd-makabu?


Drozd has a stylistic advantage but that's about it.

It's a genuine 51-49 fight.

If only Makabu had huge power like Alvarez...



One to watch said:


> This is one of the most interesting fights coming up worldwide.


I thought so too but then I read some knowledgeable posters and realized that the division is a joke.


----------



## Berliner

Glowacki might fight Cunningham in april. Would be a good fight. Glowacki by stoppage.
http://www.boxingscene.com/glowackis-coach-says-steve-cunningham-still-play-april--101305


----------



## Lester1583

Makabu meets the Prime Minister of Congo and other political figures:









































The entire nation is behind him - he can't lose!

- I. Will. Not.


----------



## Flea Man

Makabu looking like a mix of Chance the Rapper and E.T.

Quality stuff on Drozd's kickboxing/Muay Thai days @Lester1583

Unlike so many pussy chumps he decided not to waste his talent in the dystopian wastelands of big man kickboxing but come to the paradise island of pugilism.

Only midgets need stay in full contact martial arts. Heavyweight kickboxing is populated with stiff types, old men, and stiff old men. Drozd was a credit to his countrymen when he came over to boxing.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> If only Makabu had huge power like Alvarez...


lol I saw that thread.

Don't know where you find all this shit but awesome share thanks. On some of those posters a young Drozd with the shaved head looks like Jirov.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> I could go for a good movie trailer to get excited about





Lester1583 said:


> Punk Rock, rural, neo-nazi thriller from the same guy who did Blue Ruin!


Want to see


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


>


Still a joke division

"12+"
Cruiserweight is boxing for kiddos.
Real grown up men watch American welters.


----------



## Kurushi

Denis Lebedev to meet Victor Emilio Ramirez in unification bout


----------



## Michael

In a way Cruiserweights lack of popularity and the seemingly unappealing background of some its champs, who come from the four corners of the world kind of helps it in terms of matchmaking doesn't it? No prima donnas and cherry pickers in this division, all of these lads have to fight the best if they want to make serious dough. Have to be glad that at least one weight in boxing is keeping it real anyways.


----------



## Lester1583

Mchunu returns on the undercard of Drozd-Makabu.

He's on his way to Russia right now - he'll be serving as a sparring partner for Drozd.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Want to see


Been following its progress for a while. Blue Ruin was very good.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Mchunu returns on the undercard of Drozd-Makabu.
> 
> He's on his way to Russia right now - he'll be serving as a sparring partner for Drozd.


Yowsa !

I just love that little guy.


----------



## One to watch

Cableaddict said:


> Yowsa !
> 
> I just love that little guy.


He really ain't that little though.


----------



## dyna

One to watch said:


> He really ain't that little though.


He's like 5'3


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> He's like 5'3


In heels.

Actually, he's 5'8", (at most, maybe even 5'6") - not the 5'11" currently listed on Boxrec. He USED to be listed at 5'8", I think his management decided that made him seem less formidable or something. He's an early article with the correct height:
http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-b...nu-i-am-floyd-mayweather-in-a-200-pound-frame

Watch the Chambers fight. Eddie is 6'1" and towers over Thabiso.


----------



## Kurushi

Cableaddict said:


> In heels.
> 
> Actually, he's 5'8", (at most, maybe even 5'6") - not the 5'11" currently listed on Boxrec. He USED to be listed at 5'8", I think his management decided that made him seem less formidable or something. He's an early article with the correct height:
> http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-b...nu-i-am-floyd-mayweather-in-a-200-pound-frame
> 
> Watch the Chambers fight. Eddie is 6'1" and towers over Thabiso.


Damn! Did you potato print those screenshots?


----------



## One to watch

Im sure he isn't 5'6.


----------



## Lester1583

Briedis - Venter live leagal stream:
http://matchtv.ru/on-air/

The undercard already under way.

@dyna @Cableaddict @Chacal @Flea Man @Zopilote @One to watch [MENTION] Michael[/MENTION] @Berliner @Vysotsky @Mexi-Box


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Briedis - Venter live leagal stream:
> http://matchtv.ru/on-air/
> 
> The undercard already under way.
> 
> @*dyna* @*Cableaddict* @*Chacal* @*Flea Man* @*Zopilote* @*One to watch* Michael @*Berliner* @*Vysotsky* @*Mexi-Box*


Is the fight over? Stream isnt loading and I cant understand shit on that page.:rofl


----------



## One to watch

Lester1583 said:


> Briedis - Venter live leagal stream:
> http://matchtv.ru/on-air/
> 
> The undercard already under way.
> 
> @dyna @Cableaddict @Chacal @Flea Man @Zopilote @One to watch [MENTION] Michael[/MENTION] @Berliner @Vysotsky @Mexi-Box


I didn't even know this was scheduled.

Cheers lester,should be an ok gauge of Briedis at cruiser.he has ability but im not sure where he will drop in at the weight.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Is the fight over? Stream isnt loading and I cant understand shit on that page.:rofl


A few more undercard fights till the main event.

Some poor guy got knocked out of the ring - Riga wants blood.


----------



## Lester1583

Briedis - Venter:





Easier than Usyk.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Briedis - Venter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easier than Usyk.


Ya i saw it he looked really good. Some folks are saying WBO mandated Glowacki to fight Usyk next and he declined dropping the belt to face Cunningham instead although i cant find a source for it.


----------



## dyna

That lead uppercut seconds after the 4:00 mark send shivers down Marquez' spine.
The checkhook after 4:50 was class too.

Briedis is a monster, respect to Venter for his spirit until the end.
Who necks


----------



## Vysotsky

http://boxingnews.com.ua/ru/novosti/14753-krasjuk-glovatski-mogut-li****-chempionskogo-titula

Nice apparently it is real Glowacki's mandatory versus Usyk is due in May and the Cunningham bout proposed for April so if he goes forward with it he'll be stripped. Unless of course they ignore their rules which is entirely possible although the WBO usually has more integrity than the WBC or WBA.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Damn, Briedis took him out in 2.


----------



## Cableaddict

Damn, that was some impressive defense!


Thanks, Lester.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> http://boxingnews.com.ua/ru/novosti/14753-krasjuk-glovatski-mogut-li****-chempionskogo-titula
> 
> Nice apparently it is real Glowacki's mandatory versus Usyk is due in May and the Cunningham bout proposed for April so if he goes forward with it he'll be stripped. Unless of course they ignore their rules which is entirely possible although the WBO usually has more integrity than the WBC or WBA.


Great news. So Usyk will face another average fighter for a world title.:deal:hey


----------



## PivotPunch

Kinda with regards to Breidis' win. 

I don't think Usyk is as great as most of you seem to think and I certainly don't think that he will become like a CW Floyd or Wlad and dominate the division easily for several years.

I was right saying. Fury would surpass Price and Helenius years ago and I said he had a chance vs Wlad but I don't sense the same genius coming from Usyk I have a pretty good detector for this.

Ps: Canelo is a big puncher


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> Canelo is a big puncher


Those fantasy sparring sessions with GGG of yours, Pivot.

Should have worn an imaginary headgear at least.

It's too late now.

The consequences are irreversible.

It's pugilistic forumentia.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Those fantasy sparring sessions with GGG of yours, Pivot.
> 
> Should have worn an imaginary headgear at least.
> 
> It's too late now.
> 
> The consequences are irreversible.
> 
> It's pugilistic forumentia.
> 
> I'm sorry.


Was it Haggis that said he would take Maidana's best shots and laugh it off. :rofl

Your post just reminded me of that.

Canelo doesn't hit hard. You just have to roll with the punch or whatever the fuck Haggis was saying. :lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Was it Haggis that said he would take Maidana's best shots and laugh it off. :rofl


The guy was just trying to prove a point that Ronda would submit Floyd in 2 seconds.

I'm still a bit sceptical about this but he totally convinced @bballchump11.


----------



## Flea Man

PivotPunch said:


> Kinda with regards to Breidis' win.
> 
> I don't think Usyk is as great as most of you seem to think and I certainly don't think that he will become like a CW Floyd or Wlad and dominate the division easily for several years.
> 
> I was right saying. Fury would surpass Price and Helenius years ago and I said he had a chance vs Wlad but I don't sense the same genius coming from Usyk I have a pretty good detector for this.
> 
> Ps: Canelo is a big puncher


I was certain that Fury was better than Price, and I even picked him to beat Klitschko on points in Germany using the exact same tactics he used.

However, you are clueless, and it's been proven many times over.



Lester1583 said:


> Those fantasy sparring sessions with GGG of yours, Pivot.
> 
> Should have worn an imaginary headgear at least.
> 
> It's too late now.
> 
> The consequences are irreversible.
> 
> It's pugilistic forumentia.
> 
> I'm sorry.


:rofl Fucks sake.


----------



## PivotPunch

Flea Man said:


> I was certain that Fury was better than Price, and I even picked him to beat Klitschko on points in Germany using the exact same tactics he used.
> 
> However, you are clueless, and it's been proven many times over.


Usyk will not dominate CW. quote me on it if he cleans out CW but I'll remember it when he loses to Breidis, Makabu, Drozd or whoelse. he hasn't even looked as good as some claim beating some of the gyus he's fought who werent all that good.

It isnt just that breidis disposed of Venter quicker but Usyk has always looked technically sound and good in all areas but not great anywhere and he never had a performance that makes you think "wow, how will anyone beat this guy". Maybe he is one of those guys who adjust to whomever he's fighting but that's speculation and he still seems similar to his amateur days, he looks better and certainly is getting more comfortable in the pro ring but fundamentally he still fights like an elite amateur and a guy who got dropped by Beterbiev and would have lost against him had it been a pro fight or even a WSB fighgt.

I've been thinking it for so long and haven't changed my mind I'm pretty confident he won't end up as that CW legend who unifies and dominates to move up to HW and win a belt there as well a la Haye


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Agreed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flea Man

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Agreed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't rate Usyk either?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Flea Man said:


> You don't rate Usyk either?


Oh he's fantastic, right now I wouldn't bet against him beating any cruiserweight, but there's a fair few who have a decent chance, and I think he'd lose before clearing out the division, and no way does he beat Fury or Joshua imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flea Man

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Oh he's fantastic, right now I wouldn't bet against him beating any cruiserweight, but there's a fair few who have a decent chance, and I think he'd lose before clearing out the division


Wouldn't say so either, the division is insanely stacked. The best in boxing right now.



Casual HOOOOOK said:


> and no way does he beat Fury or Joshua imo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is Joshua a measuring stick here? He's still a prospect himself.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Flea Man said:


> Wouldn't say so either, the division is insanely stacked. The best in boxing right now.
> 
> Why is Joshua a measuring stick here? He's still a prospect himself.


I rate Joshua more than most and would be incredibly confident in him, same with Fury, they're the 2 i'd be most confident in, in the division

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict

PivotPunch said:


> Usyk will not dominate CW. quote me on it if he cleans out CW but I'll remember it when he loses to Breidis, Makabu, Drozd or whoelse. he hasn't even looked as good as some claim beating some of the gyus he's fought who werent all that good.
> 
> It isnt just that breidis disposed of Venter quicker but Usyk has always looked technically sound and good in all areas but not great anywhere and he never had a performance that makes you think "wow, how will anyone beat this guy". Maybe he is one of those guys who adjust to whomever he's fighting but that's speculation and he still seems similar to his amateur days, he looks better and certainly is getting more comfortable in the pro ring but fundamentally he still fights like an elite amateur and a guy who got dropped by Beterbiev and would have lost against him had it been a pro fight or even a WSB fighgt.
> 
> I've been thinking it for so long and haven't changed my mind I'm pretty confident he won't end up as that CW legend who unifies and dominates to move up to HW and win a belt there as well a la Haye


I'm not quite as sold on Usyk as I used to be.

He still has fantastic speed, offense and overall athleticism, but his level of opposition is not high enough to know anything for sure. He has a very bad habit of leaning in with his chin. Granted, some very gifted fighters can get away with this, using it to draw a counter opportunity (RJJ, Floyd) but it's incredibly dangerous. Usyk appears to have the reflexes to pull it off, but until he beats someone fast & powerful, like Drozd, we just can't be sure.


----------



## Flea Man

Beljo's manager just told me they want to fight Usyk, but only if it's for the vacant world title. Said his man beat Usyk in the amateurs and are happy to accept rematch if it's for the WBO.


----------



## Berliner

Flea Man said:


> Beljo's manager just told me they want to fight Usyk, but only if it's for the vacant world title. Said his man beat Usyk in the amateurs and are happy to accept rematch if it's for the WBO.


The guy is average as fuck. Would be another shitty Usyk fight.


----------



## Flea Man

Berliner said:


> The guy is average as fuck. Would be another shitty Usyk fight.


And? I was just passing on the information.


----------



## Cableaddict

No discussion of Huck-Afolabi? 

Not a bad fight. Huck looked surprisingly fast & limber. Still aggressive but not as sloppy as I remember, picking his moments He might actually be improving with age. He's still dirty as hell, though, especially with the rabbit punches. He should be fined out of existence.


Afolabi was tough, but I think time has caught up with him, sadly.


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> No discussion of Huck-Afolabi?
> 
> Not a bad fight. Huck looked surprisingly fast & limber. Still aggressive but not as sloppy as I remember, picking his moments He might actually be improving with age. He's still dirty as hell, though, especially with the rabbit punches. He should be fined out of existence.
> 
> Afolabi was tough, but I think time has caught up with him, sadly.


Huck llooked much better than vs Glowacki he was physically stronger and did what he did best - punch hard but he looks technically better than a few years ago and has shorter punches. it was probably the best version of Huck we've seen so far.

Afolabi on the other hand looks pretty much done. He already looked bad vs Ramirez but Chakiev was probably a good matchup stylistically and CHakiev is vulnerable at any rate even if he isn't fighting an iron chinned counterpuncher. But he looks slower, his timing and reflexes look worse and he has gone back to be passive only looking for one big shot. he's 34, has taken a lot of damage probably not only in figthing but also sparring guys like the klitschkos and Sdunek has diedn who kinda managed to get him focused a bit more, in better shape and got him away from that sparring partner mentallity


----------



## Lester1583

Captain Huck crawls back from the grave:





Say what you want about Muamer but he's a beautiful stylist.


----------



## dyna

The KÃ¤ptn looked very good.


----------



## Berliner

Flea Man said:


> And? I was just passing on the information.


And what? I gave my opinion on that possible fight? Thank you for the information. I was reacting to that information.:rofl


----------



## Flea Man

Berliner said:


> And what? I gave my opinion on that possible fight? Thank you for the information. I was reacting to that information.:rofl


Oh, it seemed like you thought I was suggesting it was a good fight and shooting me down :lol: :good


----------



## Berliner

Flea Man said:


> Oh, it seemed like you thought I was suggesting it was a good fight and shooting me down :lol: :good


Nah.
I just want Usyk to fight Glowacki for the world title and not some average guy for a vacant belt. I also dont think that Usyk wants this to happen. So I hope they give Glowacki some time. In that time Usyk can have another fight.


----------



## Flea Man

Berliner said:


> Nah.
> I just want Usyk to fight Glowacki for the world title and not some average guy for a vacant belt. I also dont think that Usyk wants this to happen. So I hope they give Glowacki some time. In that time Usyk can have another fight.


Yeah, I think Usyk would want to test himself against Glowacki.


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> Nah.
> I just want Usyk to fight Glowacki for the world title and not some average guy for a vacant belt. I also dont think that Usyk wants this to happen. So I hope they give Glowacki some time. In that time Usyk can have another fight.


lol So you're blaming Usyk because it looks like Glowacki is dropping his title to fight a 39 year old Cunningham instead. What we really need in boxing is more guys willing to take step aside money so Champions can have showcase fights rather than fight top contenders. With logic like that Haymon needs you on his payroll.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> lol So you're blaming Usyk because it looks like Glowacki is dropping his title to fight a 39 year old Cunningham instead. What we really need in boxing is more guys willing to take step aside money so Champions can have showcase fights rather than fight top contenders. With logic like that Haymon needs you on his payroll.


No I dont blame Usyk. As I said I think that Usyk actually wants to fight Glowacki for the belt.
I blame his team. They clearly want that vacant title shot against a shit ass opponent. He didnt even do anything to deserve a title fight anyway. I mean Usyk didnt do shit so far. They should give him a decent cruiserweight to test himself before fighting Glowacki. Not fat cubans or average south africans. And then fight Glowacki.

And I like Glowacki-Cunningham as a fight. I hope I didnt hurt your feelings.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> lol So you're blaming Usyk because it looks like Glowacki is dropping his title to fight a 39 year old Cunningham instead. *What we really need in boxing is more guys willing to take step aside money so Champions can have showcase fights rather than fight top contenders.* With logic like that Haymon needs you on his payroll.


Hey, but the casuals love them big KO's !

(I'm agreeing with you, of course.)


----------



## dyna

April will be a great month


----------



## andyZor

dyna said:


> The Kï¿½ptn looked very good.


Pointless fight vs a guy he fought 3 other times. I hate Huck im glad he lost his title, he was holding that shit hostage. Are there no other opponents for him in the CW division? Just Afolabi? He couldve fought a different opponent this division is stacked with competition.

Diablo vs Brudov this weekend. Should be good. GOnna see if Diablo has what it takes to make a final run or not...apparently Lebedev might be a target of his.


----------



## Berliner

andyZor said:


> Pointless fight vs a guy he fought 3 other times. I hate Huck im glad he lost his title, he was holding that shit hostage. Are there no other opponents for him in the CW division? Just Afolabi? He couldve fought a different opponent this division is stacked with competition.
> 
> Diablo vs Brudov this weekend. Should be good. GOnna see if Diablo has what it takes to make a final run or not...apparently Lebedev might be a target of his.


Agree Huck-Afolabi was meh.
The fun thing is after you trashed Huck for fighting Afolabi you say that Wlod vs shot Brudov "should be good".:rofl Wlod better gets that KO against Brudov. All in all I think he still can beat some decent guy but not with the performance he showed against Drozd.


----------



## andyZor

Berliner said:


> Agree Huck-Afolabi was meh.
> The fun thing is after you trashed Huck for fighting Afolabi you say that Wlod vs shot Brudov "should be good".:rofl Wlod better gets that KO against Brudov. All in all I think he still can beat some decent guy but not with the performance he showed against Drozd.


the KO on Brudov should be good :deal

if the Shumenov fight goes through that should defiantly be a good scrap


----------



## Berliner

andyZor said:


> the KO on Brudov should be good :deal
> 
> if the Shumenov fight goes through that should defiantly be a good scrap


But what is good about KOing an old fighter like Brudov who is way past his prime? Honestly Wlod-Brudov is just a dog shit fight.


----------



## Flea Man

andyZor said:


> the KO on Brudov should be good :deal
> 
> if the Shumenov fight goes through that should defiantly be a good scrap


Both average fights really.


----------



## dyna

Thought Afolabi was a good opponent considering Huck got KTFO the fight before.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## dyna

Tyrone Spong on the undercard of Chagaev
Supposedly at cruiserweight against a Georgian who has fought god knows who.


----------



## andyZor

Diablo Brudev today

Diablo had a serious car accident 2 nights ago hopefully it wont effect him tonight in the ring...


----------



## KING

As expected Wlod destroyed Brudov, nasty jabs.

I'm all good with Brudov picking up a few checks at this stage in his career but he's gonna get hurt badly soon, the Chackhiev KO was sickening, he's supposedly a really good guy as well.

Wlodarczyk vs. Huck/Lebedev pls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict

I can't believe Wlod took Brudov out with a double jab! 

It looked like Brudov might have injured his leg when he fell, but still ......




You know, I could really get behind this guy, if only he didn't look exactly like the villain "Yellow Bastard" in "Sin City." :yikes


----------



## Berliner

Cableaddict said:


> I can't believe Wlod took Brudov out with a double jab!


Well Brudov is shot thats why.
At least his Trainer was smart enough to stop the fight after the knock down.


----------



## One to watch

Berliner said:


> Well Brudov is shot thats why.
> At least his Trainer was smart enough to stop the fight after the knock down.


Yeah he has looked done for quite awhile now.afolabi showed he was long past his best.

He had one real bit of success v bellew but it was a rarity and it was bellew.


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> Tyrone Spong on the undercard of Chagaev
> Supposedly at cruiserweight against a Georgian who has fought god knows who.


Spong isn't young enough to fuck aroundlike that. He has the choice between MMA, kickboxing and boxing but he does none of this. He needs to fight regularly if he wants real paydays and success. I read he still has issues with his leg but MMA still semms possible and if it's boxing then he has to fight regularly and fight at least semi decent opponents it's not like HW or CW is lacking journeymen to fight who at least putup a little bit of a fight


----------



## bballchump11

Lester1583 said:


> The guy was just trying to prove a point that Ronda would submit Floyd in 2 seconds.
> 
> I'm still a bit sceptical about this but he totally convinced @bballchump11.


:lol: the hell he didn't


----------



## Lester1583

> you'll crying for Drozd because i'll kill him












Makabu's got the full Makabu-Mchunu fight, by the way.


----------



## Lester1583

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: the hell he didn't


You walked right into my cruiserweight trap, Bball.

First shot was painless but you're already hooked.

You're now addicted to the eastern euro slickness.

You will never leave this thread.

I know what you're about to say: "No! I'm not like them! I'll quit and start a new life!"

Sure you will, I believe you.

Here's a small dose - one last time - just to cheer you up a bit, to celebrate the new beginning:









_You will come back._


----------



## Lester1583

> Yesterday I had first sparring with Tabiso Mchunu. Great work on the highest speed of hands and footwork. He's a very important sparring-partner for me!














> I'll knock out he can't go up to 4 round i promise you.
> And Junior is lion.


----------



## Cableaddict

Wait - now I'm confused.Who is this guy sparring with Thabiso?


----------



## Cableaddict

FWIW, here's Spong doing mitts with the great Pedro Diaz. Damn fast hands:






- but he's certainly no CW.


----------



## dyna

Cableaddict said:


> - but he's certainly no CW.


I was looking at boxing events on boxrec and it said cruiserweight... But was changed to heavyweight on the night of the fight


----------



## adamcanavan

Cableaddict said:


> Wait - now I'm confused.Who is this guy sparring with Thabiso? Is that Spong?


Drozd


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Thanks.

BTW, I can't believe Drozd is 36! He looked awfully good against Wlod, and that was less 2 years ago. I sure hope time doesn't start catching up with him.

Does anyone know how old Makabu is? His age isn't listed. (Nor is his height & reach.) He's certainly much younger than Drozd.

I'm a big fan of Drozd, but time marches on. He has power, no doubt, but IMO his main asset has always been his speed & defense. He's VERY hard to hit, fighting from the outside & with a high guard. Even against Janik, who tried to clinch all night and make it an ugly inside fight, Drozd was able to constantly break away and fight his fight. But another year has passed .......

I REALLY want to see Drozd pull this one out, but his age combined with Makabu's obvious power is maybe not a good mix.

Makabu is fairly slow, and should have the same trouble with Drozd as he did with Mchunu, but we all know what happened in the Mchunu fight. Makabu was way down on th cards, but weathered the storm and found his opening late in the fight as Mchunu tired. This could easily happen again, with a 36 year old Drozd.

I'm rooting for Drozd, but predicting Makabu by KO.


----------



## Flea Man

Cableaddict said:


> FWIW, here's Spong doing mitts with the great Pedro Diaz. Damn fast hands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - but he's certainly no CW.


Why not? He made 205 in MMA, he can make 200lbs easily.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## Vysotsky

Some additional Makabu/Mchunu footage from ringside about 10 minutes worth @*Lester1583* @*Flea Man*


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Some additional Makabu/Mchunu footage from ringside about 10 minutes worth @*Lester1583* @*Flea Man*


Lovely mate.

How Makabu could low blow a midget I'll never know, but noticed a few ball shots from my initial viewing :lol:


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> Lovely mate.
> 
> How Makabu could low blow a midget I'll never know


Just happens, just like Holyfield was always able to position his forehead under Tyson's.


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> Just happens, just like Holyfield was always able to position his forehead under Tyson's.


Surely the size difference here is even greater!


----------



## Cableaddict

Flea Man said:


> Why not? He made 205 in MMA, he can make 200lbs easily.


He's looked pretty ripped in his last two boxing fights, at 224 & 228 lbs. How exactly is he going to make 199?

- And why would he bother? He's a legit HW, there more $$$ to be made at HW, and there's arguably tougher competition at CW right now.

You just like to argue, as we all know. :lol:


----------



## Flea Man

Cableaddict said:


> He's looked pretty ripped in his last two boxing fights, at 224 & 228 lbs. How exactly is he going to make 199?
> 
> - And why would he bother? He's a legit HW, there more $$$ to be made at HW, and there's arguably tougher competition at CW right now.
> 
> You just like to argue, as we all know. :lol:


Why would he need to make 199?

It's those kinda' things that show you up as a real oddity.

Again, I don't 'just like to argue', but when you say things like 'Wlad was the home fighter' against Povetkin and then qualify it with 'anyone who doesn't know why is stupid' (or something to that effect) you show yourself up to be a complete *********.

You are without a doubt one of the weirdest posters I have ever come across.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Some additional Makabu/Mchunu footage from ringside about 10 minutes worth


Excellent find, V, thanks.

That's what we all will be watching in April.

Brace yourself.

Drozd-Makabu has been canceled.
Drozd has suffered another serious injury.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Some additional Makabu/Mchunu footage from ringside about 10 minutes





Flea Man said:


> initial viewing


Very few fights give you that impression.

These extended highlights didn't disappoint.

It looks on par with Gonzalez-Estrada.

Powahpunching ultra-skilled slugfest.

An instant modern classic.


----------



## Berliner

I see the Drozd is out with an injury. Well strip Drozd and let Makabu fight for the vacant belt. Second time Drozd pulled out with an injury for the Makabu fight.


----------



## Cableaddict

Berliner said:


> I see the Drozd is out with an injury. Well strip Drozd and let Makabu fight for the vacant belt. Second time Drozd pulled out with an injury for the Makabu fight.


Oh man, you gotta' be kidding.
Maybe Drozd's time has run out. His body seems to be failing him.

How about a Makabu - Mchunu rematch? :smile - Only this time actually broadcast on a major network?


----------



## Berliner

Cableaddict said:


> Oh man, you gotta' be kidding.
> Maybe Drozd's time has run out. His body seems to be failing him.
> 
> How about a Makabu - Mchunu rematch? :smile - Only this time actually broadcast on a major network?


Maybe thats the case. But he he cant keep that belt if he keeps getting these injuries. They could make a good fight for the vacant belt. But I dont think the WBC will strip Drozd. So we might have half a year before Makabu fight Drozd.:-(


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> How about a Makabu - Mchunu rematch? :smile - Only this time actually broadcast on a major network?


Caribe promotions is on it.


----------



## adamcanavan

They should get Mchunu to step up, make it for the interim title and get some journeyman for Knyazev


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Fuck sake

Love Drozd but 4 fights in 4 years is poor, and all these injuries can't be good for him

Hope Makubu gets a good replacement fight


----------



## adamcanavan

Maybe someone like Durodola can step in? Ranked 2 by the WBC, doesn't have a fight, makes sense for Russia since he beat Kudryashov too


----------



## Lester1583

adamcanavan said:


> Maybe someone like Durodola can step in? Ranked 2 by the WBC, doesn't have a fight, makes sense for Russia since he beat Kudryashov too


Duro isn't Russian and he isn't with Ryabinsky.

The entire card has been scrapped.

There's a strong possibility that the Lebedev-V.E.Ramirez unification will land on the undercard of Wilder-Povetkin.


----------



## adamcanavan

Lester1583 said:


> Duro isn't Russian and he isn't with Ryabinsky.
> 
> The entire card has been scrapped.
> 
> There's a strong possibility that the Lebedev-V.E.Ramirez unification will land on the undercard of Wilder-Povetkin.


I know he isn't with him, but they could've brought someone like him in and got the WBC to sanction it for an interim title given the circumstances


----------



## Lester1583

adamcanavan said:


> I know he isn't with him, but they could've brought someone like him in and got the WBC to sanction it for an interim title given the circumstances


It's not a bad idea.
In theory.

Cabbleaddict's idea about Mchunu-Makabu 2 is even better.
In theory.

The problem is people paid money to see Drozd headlining a big drama show.
Not two unknown africans main eventing.


----------



## Flea Man

Drozd is done. A real shame.


----------



## Flea Man

adamcanavan said:


> I know he isn't with him, but they could've brought someone like him in and got the WBC to sanction it for an interim title given the circumstances


Two blacks headlining a card in Russia?


----------



## dyna

Oh FFS


----------



## PivotPunch

adamcanavan said:


> They should get Mchunu to step up, make it for the interim title and get some journeyman for Knyazev


yeah a rematch that boxing fans can actually watch would be great but it wouldn't happen in Russia.

They should strip Drozd and give Makabu his title fight. This is a level of inactivity and a streak of injuries that you just can't ignore and as soon as he defends chances are that he gets injured over and over and fights about once a year.
Give Drozd a title shot when he returns but you have to strip him the division is moving too slowly with so many deserving contenders waiting in line for title shots


----------



## One to watch

Shumenov v wlodarcyk in the works for May.


----------



## Flea Man

<blockquoteclass="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en">

. @TonyBellew v Makubu- @WBCBoxing - the dream is on lets make it happen @Everton #june4 #creed #andthenew @skysportsboxing

- Eddie Hearn (@EddieHearn) March 16, 2016[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Bellew - Makubu the dream is on lets make it happen


By the way, WBC decided to strip Drozd only cuz he asked them to.

He doesn't want to hold the title hostage and doesn't want to stall the division.

With that said, Makabu must be very careful - Bellew carries huge powah.


----------



## Cableaddict

Flea Man said:


> Two blacks headlining a card in Russia?


That might not be the worst idea out there:

Ryabinski seems highly committed to making Moscow one of the world's premier boxing centers. Of course he'll draw more fans when there's a Euro fighter in the mix, but he has to be prepared to have other scenarios. Top fights and good fights are what will establish his brand, not just having some Russian headliner.


----------



## Flea Man

Cableaddict said:


> That might not be the worst idea out there:
> 
> Ryabinski seems highly committed to making Moscow one of the world's premier boxing centers. Of course he'll draw more fans when there's a Euro fighter in the mix, but he has to be prepared to have other scenarios. Top fights and good fights are what will establish his brand, not just having some Russian headliner.


You really don't have a clue do you? :lol:

Ask Andre Bikey what it's like to be a black sportsman in Russia.

His own fans threw bananas at him.


----------



## hamas

Flea Man said:


> You really don't have a clue do you? :lol:
> 
> Ask Andre Bikey what it's like to be a black sportsman in Russia.
> 
> His own fans threw bananas at him.


:lol: ridiculous poster aint he


----------



## dyna

Did Nielsen look good or was it a Danish decision?


----------



## Rian016

dyna said:


> Did Nielsen look good or was it a Danish decision?


He definitely won and looked good early on but got hurt really badly in the 12th round. His reacton to getting hurt was to throw back instead of hold so he nearly got stopped


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Did Nielsen look good?


Like King Diamond without makeup:


----------



## Cableaddict

------------


----------



## Cableaddict

Flea Man said:


> You really don't have a clue do you? :lol:
> 
> Ask Andre Bikey what it's like to be a black sportsman in Russia.
> 
> His own fans threw bananas at him.


Seeing as I've never been to Russia, you are correct.

However, my point still holds. Ryabinky should be looking to put on shows with more international talent. Besides adding 'integrity" to his brand, this would probably increase his profits from foreign licensing & whatnot.


----------



## okrick

A French friend has told to me Youri Kalenga and Cuban Dorticos are going to fight on 20th May (Levallois-Perret) for the regular title. Lebedev or Victor Ramirez will be named superchampion (the winner will be IBF champion too).


----------



## adamcanavan

okrick said:


> A French friend has told to me Youri Kalenga and Cuban Dorticos are going to fight on 20th May (Levallois-Perret) for the regular title. Lebedev or Victor Ramirez will be named superchampion (the winner will be IBF champion too).


I know Youri Kalenga is definitely fighting May 20th for a title, didn't know it would be against Dorticos though. That's a hell of a fight!


----------



## Cableaddict

okrick said:


> A French friend has told to me Youri Kalenga and Cuban Dorticos are going to fight on 20th May (Levallois-Perret) for the regular title. Lebedev or Victor Ramirez will be named superchampion (the winner will be IBF champion too).


Wow !


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Was this showing live in the UK? as the commentator is British


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Lester1583 said:


> Like King Diamond without makeup:


Was this showing live in the UK? as the commentator is British


----------



## Lester1583

- Destruction









- Beauty









- Peace


----------



## Berliner

okrick said:


> A French friend has told to me Youri Kalenga and Cuban Dorticos are going to fight on 20th May (Levallois-Perret) for the regular title. Lebedev or Victor Ramirez will be named superchampion (the winner will be IBF champion too).


Great fight! Kalenga by KO. Dorticos just a bit too slow and basic.


----------



## PivotPunch

Rooting for Kalenga but it will probably be his toughest opponent after Lebedev so who knows what will happen


----------



## Berliner

Usyk vs Simmons shit ass fight. 
http://www.boxingscene.com/oleksandr-usyk-stephen-simmons-set-arpil-23-kiev--102653


----------



## okrick

For Berliner


----------



## Cableaddict

Berliner said:


> Great fight! Kalenga by KO. Dorticos just a bit too slow and basic.


Agreed. Kalenga's superior hand speed should make the difference. (plus his ability to throw from all sorts of angles) -But Dorticos has that thudding, crushing power... the kind of power that nullifies other flaws. Also, while his hand speed is only average, Dorticos seems to have very fast reflexes, which somewhat makes up for it. He also has VERY good accuracy.

Dorticos is still young enough to be able to make serious changes. I'll be looking to see if he's improved his (somewhat average) defense since his last fight. If he can weather Kalenga's frenetic onslaughts for many rounds, that will give him some opportunities to land a show-stopper. For instance, I've noticed that Kalenga will sometimes freeze for a moment after throwing a big shot, especially to the body. If he does that against Dorticos, he might wake up on Tuesday.

Kalenga had better bring his "A" game.


----------



## Flea Man

BIG NEWS about Briedis' next fight. Can't announce it yet, but I guarantee everyone who frequents this thread will be very happy.


----------



## Berliner

Cableaddict said:


> Dorticos is still young enough to be able to make serious changes. I'll be looking to see if he's improved his (somewhat average) defense since his last fight. If he can weather Kalenga's frenetic onslaughts for many rounds, that will give him some opportunities to land a show-stopper. For instance, I've noticed that Kalenga will sometimes freeze for a moment after throwing a big shot, especially to the body. If he does that against Dorticos, he might wake up on Tuesday.


I think his average defence will be the biggest problem. I see Kalenga just landing them big punche. And when thi happens Dorticos gets knocked the fuck out. We also dont know how good or bad his chin is. With Kalenga he has a very good chin.


----------



## Flea Man

Berliner said:


> I think his average defence will be the biggest problem. I see Kalenga just landing them big punche. And when thi happens Dorticos gets knocked the fuck out. We also dont know how good or bad his chin is. With Kalenga he has a very good chin.


Exactly.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> BIG NEWS about Briedis' next fight. Can't announce it yet, but I guarantee everyone who frequents this thread will be very happy.





Flea Man said:


> BIG NEWS about Briedis' next fight. Can't announce it yet, but I guarantee everyone who frequents this thread will be very happy.


I didn't give a shit about this post until i saw it was by you. I'll guess Durodola, Huck or Gassiev



Berliner said:


> I think his average defence will be the biggest problem. I see Kalenga just landing them big punche. And when thi happens Dorticos gets knocked the fuck out. We also dont know how good or bad his chin is. With Kalenga he has a very good chin.


Same with his power being a foregone conclusion going the distance with Miranda gives pause for thought.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> I didn't give a shit about this post until i saw it was by you. I'll guess Durodola, Huck or Gassiev
> 
> Same with his power being a foregone conclusion going the distance with Miranda gives pause for thought.


Just waiting on contracts to be signed.


----------



## okrick

It's Briedis vs Durodola, trying at Arena Riga and maybe an Eliminator WBC (and the silver belt)


----------



## dyna

okrick said:


> It's Briedis vs Durodola, trying at Arena Riga and maybe an Eliminator WBC (and the silver belt)


----------



## Vysotsky

okrick said:


> It's Briedis vs Durodola, trying at Arena Riga and maybe an Eliminator WBC (and the silver belt)


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Just waiting on contracts to be signed.


Me and Lester are having a disagreement on an eternal scale and could use your opinion in the Film Noir thread. My contention is Greatest Ever......


----------



## Flea Man

Briedis vs Duordola, WBC final eliminator. Latvia, May 18th.

Great fight.


----------



## Flea Man

okrick said:


> It's Briedis vs Durodola, trying at Arena Riga and maybe an Eliminator WBC (and the silver belt)


It is a final eliminator and I (should) be ringside. Great matchup stylistically.


----------



## Berliner

Flea Man said:


> Briedis vs Duordola, WBC final eliminator. Latvia, May 18th.
> 
> Great fight.


Briedis KO.


----------



## okrick

Flea Man said:


> It is a final eliminator and I (should) be ringside. Great matchup stylistically.


Great fight!!! You're going to enjoy it a lot!!!


----------



## Flea Man

okrick said:


> Great fight!!! You're going to enjoy it a lot!!!


Yeah, should be great to see mate.


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> Briedis KO.


Easily


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> It is a final eliminator and I (should) be ringside. Great matchup stylistically.


Who is Makabu fighting again now that Drozd is out? Makabu vs Briedis down the road is mouthwatering. Who is his promoter?


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Who is Makabu fighting again now that Drozd is out? Makabu vs Briedis down the road is mouthwatering. Who is his promoter?


Makabu is fighting Tony 'I've got the powah' Bellew.

Al Siesta--a Russian guy who lives in my hometown and also handles David Ava (who is fighting Shane Mosley next)--is Briedis' manager. He's promoting this card, and is part of some Eurasian boxing committee with (no word of a lie) ORZUBEK NAZAROV!

Couldn't believe it when a photo of those two came up on my Facebook timeline :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict

Good Lord. Bellew is a dead man. Too slow at CW to survive Makabu.

IMO he should either go back to LHW, or concentrate on his "acting" career. :-(


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Makabu is fighting Tony 'I've got the powah' Bellew.
> 
> Al Siesta--a Russian guy who lives in my hometown and also handles David Ava (who is fighting Shane Mosley next)--is Briedis' manager. He's promoting this card, and is part of some Eurasian boxing committee with (no word of a lie) ORZUBEK NAZAROV!
> 
> Couldn't believe it when a photo of those two came up on my Facebook timeline :lol:


lol It's like real life Amelie type serendipity within the boxing world. What a beautiful story. If you ever get to meet him you have to get a picture.... and let him know there's a small but passionate cult of worshipers. I honestly believe he could have taken De La Hoya circa 94/95 had they unified unfortunately it was easy as fook to ignore the first wave of Central Asian killers.

lmfao Bellew oh i can't wait to see him get bludgeoned.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> lol It's like real life Amelie type serendipity within the boxing world. What a beautiful story. If you ever get to meet him you have to get a picture.... and let him know there's a small but passionate cult of worshipers. I honestly believe he could have taken De La Hoya circa 94/95 had they unified unfortunately it was easy as fook to ignore the first wave of Central Asian killers.
> 
> lmfao Bellew oh i can't wait to see him get bludgeoned.


Yeah, would be amazing if Orzubek makes it over to Latvia for the fight!

Just need to get permission from my missus :lol:


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Yeah, would be amazing if Orzubek makes it over to Latvia for the fight!
> 
> Just need to get permission from my missus :lol:


Just frame it as romantic mini vacation for the two of you then seal the deal with Briedis rendering someone unconscious and the glory of Nazarov's mustache. I can't think of anything putting a lady in the mood more than that. She'll be thanking you with her body.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Just frame it as romantic mini vacation for the two of you then seal the deal with Briedis rendering someone unconscious and the glory of Nazarov's mustache. I can't think of anything putting a lady in the mood more than that. She'll be thanking you with her body.


:lol:

Nah, if I'm going I'm going alone. She'd prefer it that way as well hahaha


----------



## Rian016

Ismayl Sillakh vs Maxim Vlasov on April 29 in Moscow. Cruiserweight. Vlasov's already had 3 fights at cruiser, Sillakh 2. Interesting fight. Two guys who weren't going anywhere at LHW trying to make some noise at cruiser.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Rian016 said:


> Ismayl Sillakh vs Maxim Vlasov on April 29 in Moscow. Cruiserweight. Vlasov's already had 3 fights at cruiser, Sillakh 2. Interesting fight. Two guys who weren't going anywhere at LHW trying to make some noise at cruiser.


Yeah, I have Sillakh on my fantasy league on ESB. Saw that fight. I think it's 50-50. Hard for me to tell, but I lean slightly towards Sillakh.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


>


Just saw Sanya's latest interview.

Not only he's a promising prospect and an amazing dancer, he also seems like a decent guy.

Which is always surprising.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Vysotsky

Good win for Glowacki, pretty good fight. I saw someone describe Glowacki as a 2nd rate Ibragimov and it's a great comparison. Natural counter puncher but is good inside and can slug, tough, good power, southpaw who fights from a bit of a crouch and awkward. Not quite as skilled or fast but rather similar.

Somebody else also pointed out that Glowacki has now taken out the two marquee Champions of the previous era and is making a decent resume for himself, era wasn't all that strong but quite true.

Glowacki was supposed to be stripped for fighting Cunningham instead of Usyk i even remember seeing some kind of statement from the WBO or K2 or something but didn't happen for some reason. Glowacki better fight Usyk next i'm tired of either K2 being dreadful or opponents refusing to fight him i want to see that step up already and it's a very exciting matchup with two young talented guys.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Good win for Glowacki, pretty good fight. I saw someone describe Glowacki as a 2nd rate Ibragimov and it's a great comparison. Natural counter puncher but is good inside and can slug, tough, good power, southpaw who fights from a bit of a crouch and awkward. Not quite as skilled or fast but rather similar.


A big step-up for Sanya, if the fight happens.

Style favors Usyk's big dancer's legs but Glow is no pushover, a solid pro and is pretty dangerous with those counters, especially considering Sanya's inexperience.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> A big step-up for Sanya, if the fight happens.
> 
> Style favors Usyk's big dancer's legs but Glow is no pushover, a solid pro and is pretty dangerous with those counters, especially considering Sanya's inexperience.


Definitely going 12 hard rounds in a pro fight against a tricky, awkward hard hitting elite guy like Glowacki is something you can't truly prepare for.

Usyk is 6'3 to Glow's 6'0, has more experience versus fellow southpaws, proved his chin against SHW's like Medzhidov and Nistor so he should be able to take his shots, faster hands and much faster feet, better defense at long range because of his feet and especially in the pocket during exchanges, should be able to get the better of the counter punching.

Most intriguing style question is will Usyk stalk or play the counter punching game, get the better of it and force Glow to have to try and fight on the front foot? Glowacki has alot of success with that very short right hook on the inside against orthodox opponents who can't see it coming, scored KD's with it against Huck and USS, but Usyk will have more time to see it coming from the southpaw stance.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Vysotsky said:


> Definitely going 12 hard rounds in a pro fight against a tricky, awkward hard hitting elite guy like Glowacki is something you can't truly prepare for.
> 
> Usyk is 6'3 to Glow's 6'0, has more experience versus fellow southpaws, proved his chin against SHW's like Medzhidov and Nistor so he should be able to take his shots, faster hands and much faster feet, better defense at long range because of his feet and especially in the pocket during exchanges, should be able to get the better of the counter punching.
> 
> Most intriguing style question is will Usyk stalk or play the counter punching game, get the better of it and force Glow to have to try and fight on the front foot? Glowacki has alot of success with that very short right hook on the inside against orthodox opponents who can't see it coming, scored KD's with it against Huck and USS, but Usyk will have more time to see it coming from the southpaw stance.


Man, I'm more excited about Usyk/Glowacki now. Would be nice if they put it up on NBC or FOX.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


>


Rumor has it Glow wants another voluntary defense.


----------



## okrick

Shumenov doesn't want WBA is sanctioning Kalenga vs Dorticos for the regular title


----------



## dyna

Cunningham still looked pretty good for his age.
But I think he's becoming like Hassan N'dam where he looks good in a fight but just can't win a decision because he gets dropped close to half a dozen times per fight


----------



## Sebastien Loeb

Glowacki is now legit in my eyes! Huck & USS! Great test for all the CW'S is Cunningham! Rarely gets thoroughly out-boxed! Good measuring stick. Top 5 in my eyes are:

Lebedev
Usyk
Glowacki
Drozd
Huck


----------



## okrick

Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has it Glow wants another voluntary defense.


Fiodor Lapin, Glowacki's trainer, has said in an interview that they were going to fight this summer in Ukraine, in a stadium, but Usyk's injury is serious, so they have to look for other options.


----------



## One to watch

Sebastien Loeb said:


> Glowacki is now legit in my eyes! Huck & USS! Great test for all the CW'S is Cunningham! Rarely gets thoroughly out-boxed! Good measuring stick. Top 5 in my eyes are:
> 
> Lebedev
> Usyk
> Glowacki
> Drozd
> Huck


You put usyk above the likes of drozd?

Big call.


----------



## Berliner

One to watch said:


> You put usyk above the likes of drozd?
> 
> Big call.


Yeah. Guy hasnt beaten anybody. I still remember that Venter fight where he didnt look impressive at all. And really Venter aint good. But still the best guy Usyk fought,


----------



## okrick

Murat Gassiev is other big name in the future


----------



## Mexi-Box

okrick said:


> Murat Gassiev is other big name in the future


I didn't watch the fight. I'm not sure if I even looked for it after, but I heard he looked like shit against Isiah Thomas.


----------



## Sebastien Loeb

One to watch said:


> You put usyk above the likes of drozd?
> 
> Big call.


Might be but I think in terms of natural talent he's probably the most skilled.. He needs more seasoning sure.

Resume wise no he shouldn't be there though. It's just a personal take on who I think are the best right now.


----------



## okrick

Alexander Krassyuk, Usyk's manager, has said that Valcarcel (WBO) has send a letter: 30 days to negotiate with Glowacki's team. Krassyuk wants to arrange the bout in July or August and in a football arena. Odessa, Kiev or Lviv are possible venues.


----------



## Sebastien Loeb

okrick said:


> Alexander Krassyuk, Usyk's manager, has said that Valcarcel (WBO) has send a letter: 30 days to negotiate with Glowacki's team. Krassyuk wants to arrange the bout in July or August and in a football arena. Odessa, Kiev or Lviv are possible venues.


Awesome news! Going for Holyfield's record of quickest time to a CW title.. He's had 9 fights to date! Holyfield won the WBA in his 12th.


----------



## Vysotsky

okrick said:


> Alexander Krassyuk, Usyk's manager, has said that Valcarcel (WBO) has send a letter: 30 days to negotiate with Glowacki's team. Krassyuk wants to arrange the bout in July or August and in a football arena. Odessa, Kiev or Lviv are possible venues.


Whoa whoa whoa hold on. I completely forgot about Usyk getting injured with all the excitement of the Glowacki fight until you said this yesterday...



okrick said:


> Fiodor Lapin, Glowacki's trainer, has said in an interview that they were going to fight this summer in Ukraine, in a stadium, but Usyk's injury is serious, so they have to look for other options.


...and i did not know it was that serious. I literally thought about that 3 or 4 times at work today and have been slightly, genuinely depressed because of it. Now you're saying he will be okay to fight him in summer, no long layoff, tune up fight or two to test things when he comes back, lose the mandatory position then have multiple fights to get there again all things i thought about. Well which is it you son of a bitch you're toying with my emotions! Must go research.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722676966386724864


----------



## Lester1583

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722676966386724864





Lester1583 said:


> You walked right into my cruiserweight trap, Bball.
> 
> First shot was painless but you're already hooked.
> 
> You're now addicted to the eastern euro slickness.
> 
> You will never leave this thread.
> 
> I know what you're about to say: "No! I'm not like them! I'll quit and start a new life!"
> 
> Sure you will, I believe you.
> 
> *You will come back*_._


----------



## Berliner

Shame how Usyk got himself a mandatory position without fighting anybody. Doesnt deserve a title shot at all.


----------



## bballchump11

Lester1583 said:


> *You will come back*_._


:lol: you were right.


----------



## Vysotsky

According to Dan Rafael WBO has ordered Usyk/Glowacki. It's official.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/15307842/krzysztof-glowacki-ordered-make-defense-oleksandr-usyk


----------



## dyna

It's great now that it's official.

On the other hand, fighters should not get _*mandatory*_ title shots when their resume is garbage and there is plenty of opposition to choose from.
If it was a voluntary choice from Glowacki it would have been cool, but Usyk does not deserve to be a mandatory with the "opposition" he has as of yet fought.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> According to Dan Rafael WBO has ordered


The Saviour is almost arrived:


----------



## okrick

28th May, Wlodarczyk vs Kai Kurzawa. Besides, another interesting cruiserweight: Michal Cieslak


----------



## dyna

One week


----------



## Berliner

okrick said:


> 28th May, Wlodarczyk vs Kai Kurzawa. Besides, another interesting cruiserweight: Michal Cieslak


Damn Wlod really likes to fight these low level guys. The next awful awful fight after Brudov.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


> One week


I'm liking Briedis more than Usyk. This guy is fucking awesome!


----------



## okrick

Berliner said:


> Damn Wlod really likes to fight these low level guys. The next awful awful fight after Brudov.


Polish promoters have not much money, so they choose these rivals


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> It's great now that it's official.
> 
> On the other hand, fighters should not get _*mandatory*_ title shots when their resume is garbage and there is plenty of opposition to choose from.
> If it was a voluntary choice from Glowacki it would have been cool, but Usyk does not deserve to be a mandatory with the "opposition" he has as of yet fought.


I agree, but this time I'm not complainin' !


----------



## DrMo

Loads of good fights this month & I just noticed that on Friday in Vegas there's a couple of interesting prospect vs prospect fights, Tabiti vs Tapia & Hunter vs Thomas

@bballchump11 #classof2012 #TMT


----------



## DrMo

dyna said:


> One week


5 days


----------



## Lester1583

Ryad Merhy & Briedis - Tubbs & Crockett of the Cruiserweights:


----------



## bballchump11

DrMo said:


> Loads of good fights this month & I just noticed that on Friday in Vegas there's a couple of interesting prospect vs prospect fights, Tabiti vs Tapia & Hunter vs Thomas
> 
> @bballchump11 #classof2012 #TMT


Tabiti looks pretty good. He's pretty quick for a cruiserweight and has good power. He looks more natural in the shoulder roll than a lot of those fighters in the Mayweather gym. I wish Floyd Sr. didn't have him moving so much though. He needs more of Roger Mayweather's influence like a younger Floyd Jr.


----------



## DrMo

bballchump11 said:


> Tabiti looks pretty good. He's pretty quick for a cruiserweight and has good power. He looks more natural in the shoulder roll than a lot of those fighters in the Mayweather gym. I wish Floyd Sr. didn't have him moving so much though. He needs more of Roger Mayweather's influence like a younger Floyd Jr.


Tabiti's a fucking unit as well, looks big at the weight & throws some nice looking right hands. He'll enjoy a slight power & handspeed advantage over Tapia, but I think Tapia looks like the better boxer of the pair. Tapia has better variety, footwork & head movement, if I was betting I'd favour Tapia by close decision.

Any thoughts about Hunter? He looks solid & well schooled imo, Thomas was also a good amateur & he's a tricky southpaw with fast hands but I think Hunter should be able to figure him out & win by mid-late rounds stoppage.

Prospect vs prospect fights are the hardest to predict, there's always a bunch of unanswered questions about both guys & the possibility they both freeze up in their first big fight & stink the place out.


----------



## DrMo

May looks amazing

Fri 13th Tabiti vs Tapia & Hunter vs Thomas
Sat 14th Briedis vs Durodola
Tue 17th Gassiev vs Shimmell 
Fri 20th Kalenga vs Dorticos
Sat 21st Lebedev vs Ramirez
Sat 28th Polish card with Wlod & Ceislak
Sun 29th Bellew vs Makabu

Also in action this month are Szello, Kudryashov, Chakhkiev, Merhy, Shumenov, Brad Pitt & almost every other prospect


----------



## Mexi-Box

Does anyone think Dorticos has a chance against Kalenga? @Lester1583, @Vysotsky or any other prominent poster here I forgot about. He's up in Kirk's Challenge, and I don't know why, but I'm leaning towards Dorticos. I just think he can outbox Kalenga, maybe? Need your help on this since I'm no expert on the division, and I've seen very little of Dorticos other than some of his KO's.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Does anyone think Dorticos has a chance against Kalenga?


Sure he has, why not.

It's a hard fight to predict, simply cuz Dorticos is untested and we don't know how good he is.

He didn't look good against Miranda but he's big, can punch, looks decently skilled and Kalenga isn't exactly the second coming of Johnny Nelson.

So Dorticos beating him wouldn't be a massive upset.

Even if @dyna has already bet his house, old volskwagen and the first pressing of Venom Welcome To Hell on Youri.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Sure, he has, why not.
> 
> It's a hard fight to predict, simply cuz Dorticos is untested and we don't know how good he is.
> 
> He didn't look good against Miranda but he's big, can punch, looks decently skilled and Kalenga isn't exactly the second coming of Johnny Nelson.
> 
> So Dorticos beating him wouldn't be a massive upset.


Eh, I heard somewhere that Dorticos has a glass jaw or something. Shit, as I said, I've only seen a handful of his KO's, not anything long. I know he was an accomplished amateur, though, and he's hyped. Still, where does this glass jaw talk come from?

I remember people heavily favoring Gassiev over him when there were talks.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Eh, I heard somewhere that Dorticos has a glass jaw or something. Shit, as I said, I've only seen a handful of his KO's, not anything long. I know he was an accomplished amateur, though, and he's hyped. Still, where does this glass jaw talk come from?
> 
> I remember people heavily favoring Gassiev over him when there were talks.


Some are just very high on Gassiev.

And Dorticos looked the least inspiring of the rising prospects so far.

Dorticos' jaw hasn't been tested yet in the pros, as far as I know.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Some are just very high on Gassiev.
> 
> And Dorticos looked the least inspiring of the rising prospects so far.
> 
> Dorticos' jaw hasn't been tested yet in the pros, as far as I know.


So you're telling me to put it all on Kalenga? Okay, I'll do it.


----------



## Cableaddict

Mexi-Box said:


> *Does anyone think Dorticos has a chance against Kalenga? *@Lester1583, @Vysotsky or any other prominent poster here I forgot about. He's up in Kirk's Challenge, and I don't know why, but I'm leaning towards Dorticos. I just think he can outbox Kalenga, maybe? Need your help on this since I'm no expert on the division, and I've seen very little of Dorticos other than some of his KO's.


Well, Kalenga is obviously the more skilled fighter by far, and has much faster hands, but he can be pretty sloppy, especially with that big OH right he loves to throw. Dorticos is a little slow, but of course he has monster power in both hands, so it would only take one big mistake from Kalenga.

You can see in the Lebedev fight that Kalenga is a bit hesitant to really engage with a big puncher. He'll surely approach Dorticos the same way, if not more so, and that will give Dorticos plenty of chances.

I think the outcome is far from certain, though I'd certainly bet on Kalenga.


----------



## DrMo

Mexi-Box said:


> Does anyone think Dorticos has a chance against Kalenga? @Lester1583, @Vysotsky or any other prominent poster here I forgot about. He's up in Kirk's Challenge, and I don't know why, but I'm leaning towards Dorticos. I just think he can outbox Kalenga, maybe? Need your help on this since I'm no expert on the division, and I've seen very little of Dorticos other than some of his KO's.


In a puncher vs puncher match up like this you have to favour the more proven & established Kalenga, his chin is legit & although Dorticos doesn't look that shaky its hard to predict how he'll handle that level of power.

Dorticos is a lot more conventional, he'll get plenty of opportunity vs the wide swinging & often off balance Kalenga. I think he'll end up being drawn into a firefight & will get sparked.

Dorticos will have to be very disciplined & defensively responsible all fight, but he is really feisty for a Cuban & quite a dirty fighter at times. This fight might get crazy


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> So you're telling me to put it all on Kalenga?


Most definitely not.

Only Cabbleaddict you can trust.


----------



## Berliner

Dorticos got dropped by Fields.
Kalenga will win by KO. He is still getting better imo.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Dorticos got dropped by Fields.


Yes, he was.

Hard to tell how seriously he was hurt without the actual footage though.

Still Kalenga has enough power to hurt almost anybody if he lands flush.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Most definitely not.
> 
> Only Cabbleaddict you can trust.


You're learning, grasshopper, you're learning!


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Most definitely not.
> 
> Only Cabbleaddict you can trust.


Was a joke. :lol:

Anyways, it's not life or death, but damn, seems like a real 50-50.


----------



## Vysotsky

Never seen this before. Going to watch it sometime before this weekend.


----------



## Berliner

DrMo said:


> Tabiti's a fucking unit as well, looks big at the weight & throws some nice looking right hands. He'll enjoy a slight power & handspeed advantage over Tapia, but I think Tapia looks like the better boxer of the pair. Tapia has better variety, footwork & head movement, if I was betting I'd favour Tapia by close decision.
> 
> Any thoughts about Hunter? He looks solid & well schooled imo, Thomas was also a good amateur & he's a tricky southpaw with fast hands but I think Hunter should be able to figure him out & win by mid-late rounds stoppage.
> 
> Prospect vs prospect fights are the hardest to predict, there's always a bunch of unanswered questions about both guys & the possibility they both freeze up in their first big fight & stink the place out.


I think that Hunter is better. Tabiti didnt just fight journeyman. He fought low level journeyman fighters. I still remember how he fought a fat small mexican. Couldnt even really hurt him. He looks flashy and all that but lets see how he reacts if he fights somebody decent. Tapia at least has Wilson who was very game that fight.
I think that Tapia wins by stoppage and Hunter also gets a stoppage win. Good to see these prospects fight each other. Not enough of it in boxing.


----------



## DrMo

Berliner said:


> I think that Hunter is better. Tabiti didnt just fight journeyman. He fought low level journeyman fighters. I still remember how he fought a fat small mexican. Couldnt even really hurt him. He looks flashy and all that but lets see how he reacts if he fights somebody decent. Tapia at least has Wilson who was very game that fight.
> I think that Tapia wins by stoppage and Hunter also gets a stoppage win. Good to see these prospects fight each other. Not enough of it in boxing.


There have been few American prospects fighting each other recently tbf & I'd like to see the winners face each other next. I think that will be Hunter vs Tapia & hopefully Showtime make it happen


----------



## Berliner

BTW: Here is Tapias fight against veteran Wilson.





Sure he is a bit sloppy and shows bad defence at times but I think that he looked decent all in all for a green prospect. We sure know that Tapia is "game".


----------



## DrMo

Hunter & Thomas weigh at about 3.50, Hunter looks in excellent shape. Tapia & Tabiti don't like each other


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> Tabiti's a fucking unit as well, looks big at the weight & throws some nice looking right hands. *He'll enjoy a slight power & handspeed advantage over Tapia, *but I think Tapia looks like the better boxer of the pair. Tapia has better variety, footwork & head movement, if I was betting I'd favour Tapia by close decision.


Seriously? I know very little about Tabiti, but Tapia is very, VERY fast & athletic. I'm a big fan. If Tabiti is actually faster, this should be one massively entertaining fight.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Briedis - Venter:
> [video=youtube;0nT34uKEJxw]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]
> 
> Easier than Usyk.


So do you know a stream for Briedis-Durodola my friend?;-)


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> So do you know a stream for Briedis-Durodola my friend?;-)


Briedis - Durodola will be shown here live, legally:
http://matchtv.ru/on-air/


----------



## Cableaddict

Well, Tapia sure let me down. I think he's getting worse, not better.

First Marcus Browne, and now THIS? Crap.

Maybe Tapia used to be on something, and now has stopped taking it because of all the fighters recently failing tests. I dunno, but he looked slower than in the past. He also looked even sloppier than usual.

The Tapia train has derailed ...... (where do I get off?)


----------



## dyna

Can't wait for it to start


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Briedis - Durodola will be shown here live, legally:
> http://matchtv.ru/on-air/


Thanks very much


----------



## DrMo

@Lester1583 Is a legend

Does anyone know when the fight starts? I read elsewhere it was midnight Riga, is that about 1.5 hours?


----------



## dyna

DrMo said:


> @Lester1583 Is a legend
> 
> Does anyone know when the fight starts? I read elsewhere it was midnight Riga, is that about 1.5 hours?


23:00 Moscow time
22:00 CET
21:00 London

Edit:That may be just the card though, and the Briedis fight later


----------



## dyna

First fight of the card has started.


----------



## DrMo




----------



## Cableaddict

^ Thanks, Dr. Mo !!!!!!


----------



## Cableaddict

Good stoppage.

Who is this Papazov who just won? He looks terrific.

OK, I see him on Boxrec. Surprised he has 2 losses. Maybe because they're LW. I thought maybe that was ~ a MW bout. He could be a little slow for a LW, hence the losses. Nice technique, though.


----------



## dyna

Briedis now, I guess


----------



## Mexi-Box

Yup, Main Event time I'm told.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Okay, I see Durodola.


----------



## DrMo

Good crowd & atmosphere, that ring card girl is ATG


----------



## dyna

Duro is very game


----------



## dyna

Briedis looks human tonight.
But those uppercuts are still nice


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

2-1 Durodola, could easily be 3-0 though, Breidis looking ok but a bit ragged, Durodola is a big, strong, game lad


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Fuck, his mouthpiece landed in my garden


----------



## dyna

What a chin on Durodola.


----------



## dyna

10-8 round.
Briedis knows how to finish a man, but that chin is pure iron.
Hard to believe he ever got stopped


----------



## DrMo

War in round 4! Anyone else dancing in between rounds?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Wasn't a 10-8 for me, Duradola landed enough to keep it at 9


----------



## dyna

Durodola is like the kryptonite for every puncher.
Doesn't give a fuck and can get take a lot of punishment


----------



## Berliner

I have a feeling that Durodola might wear Briedis down.


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> I have a feeling that Durodola might wear Briedis down.


You jinxed it


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Looked like he was stood on his toes for the KD


----------



## Berliner

Damn how is he still standing?


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> Damn how is he still standing?


Guillermo Jones is channeling Panaman voodoo


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Duradola still in it, landed a lovely hook when backed up on the ropes, Briedes getting away with some dirty tactics too


----------



## dyna

One uppercut and Charr was out for minutes.
Yet Duro eats them like Duran ate jabs


----------



## DrMo

What a round! Loving this fight


----------



## dyna

Finally feeling it.


----------



## Berliner

Durodola gets stopped in the next two rounds now imo.


----------



## Cableaddict

Why hasn't his corner thrown the towel already.

This is just ugly.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Briedis is as strong as an especially strong Ox

Duradola is tough as they come


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Good sttoppage


----------



## Cableaddict

The ref just saved Duradola's life.


----------



## dyna

Cableaddict, bring me that timemachine.
We'll make Cooper-Durodola happen


----------



## Berliner

Yeah he was getting hurt here. To many big head shots from a good puncher.


----------



## DrMo

Latvian stoppage? Very good fight regardless


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Looks like a hell of a lot of tickets sold too


----------



## dyna

Briedis looked vulnerable a few times during the fight but he knows how to clinch so he never let Duro get any follow up shots.
Eventually his hard counters took over.

Great display of chin and courage from Duro.


----------



## dyna

Everytime he got hit I felt like scoring it for Usyk


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> Cableaddict, bring me that timemachine.
> We'll make Cooper-Durodola happen


I Like it !

(Duradola will definitely need Angelo Dundee in the corner for that one, to rip his glove. - just spitting out his mouthpiece won't buy him enough time.)


----------



## Vysotsky

The fight definitely lived up to my expectations in terms of entertainment but Briedis certainly showed some weaknesses we haven't seen before and isn't a CW version of Canzoneri or on the same level as Usyk in the skills department so we can end that talk.

The footwork and defense that has looked so great up to this point against lower level or slower opposition was significantly diminished or outright disappeared at times against Duradola when he brought the fight to him and let his hands go. When Briedis gets hit with clean shots he reacts poorly to it, i don't think he was outright hurt at any point but he becomes really disorganized and his skills disappear for a few seconds while he recollects his composure. Reminded me of Wlad when he would panic after a good shot.

He does a good job mixing up the speed and power of his punches when on the attack to rearrange his opponents guard and create openings, Golovkin style, along with using his own hands to manipulate and pull down his opponents gloves before throwing shots, Lomachenko style. That said somebody really needs to tell him that body punching is allowed in the sport of boxing and is particularly wise to use when you have a guy who is taking everything you can throw to his head. It was frustrating to watch him head hunt when trying to finish Durodola who was there for the taking. The left hook he put him down with was a thing of beauty.

Basically the effectiveness of his defense, utilization of footwork and counter punching are greatly diminished when he has to do it at a faster pace under pressure. After 5 or 6 rounds when Durodola no longer had any legs from being hurt, gassed, and slowed down a great deal we saw the classy skills we're used to seeing. I think the toughness and pressure from guys like Ramirez, Huck and Kalenga would cause similar issues but they would likely do better than Durodola did. Granted his chin is unreal but those three guys can take a good punch too.

Fights that would likely unfold at a slower pace where both guys do a little more thinking against boxers like Lebedev, Drozd, Glowacki, Makabu, Usyk would probably be more to Briedis' liking from a stylistic standpoint but it's a double edged sword since they all possess high skill and dangerous power with the potential to beat him at his own game.

Anyways, very good result and pretty good performance by Briedis whose definitely among the top 10 in a ridiculously stacked division occupied by killers. Durodola/Kudryashov II seems like a logical fight for both guys that fans would also love to see, hope it happens. Briedis/Makabu would be heavenly, Briedis fighting the Kucher/Mackenzie winner might be a good stay busy if he's going to have to wait around a while for Makabu.


----------



## DrMo

Such a good fight. Watching it again & I gave Durodola the first 3 rounds, his rugged no-fucks-given aggression & long right hand were very effective.

Round 4 Briedis moved up a couple of gears & took control of the fight. Durodola had a few moments but Briedis was looking more & more dominant as the fight went on.

The ref did a decent job in a difficult fight to control, both point deductions, the KD & the stoppage were all fair calls imo. I'm glad Durodola didn't take anymore punishment & both guys put in a performance to be proud of.


----------



## DrMo

Craig Kennedy vs Joel 'Big Joe' Tambwe Djeko was another entertaining fight last night. I hadn't seen Big Joe before but he's a real character, I checked out his record & he's had close fights with a few other prospects, then I looked on YouTube & saw this..





Who is this guy & why isn't his record on boxrec? He's got a wiki page, has fought a few HW's I recognize, has done kickboxing & MMA


----------



## Lester1583

bballchump11 said:


> Me after the PBC cruiserweight show:


You're betting on the wrong guys, Bball.

Holy Commander Master Evander once ruled the Kingdom of Cruiserweights with an iron hand.

But his spawn is weak and don't deserve to live.

This forsaken land now belongs to Meldonium Monsters.

You either bow to them or die.

But.

Black Legion of Death don't negotiate.
Never.
They only want to destroy.

And the War Without End rages on.

Watch this to see for yourself.

No mercy here - only screams of agony:


DrMo said:


>


----------



## dyna

That mouthpiece, stays impressive even on a third viewing.
Got propelled all the way to casual hooks lawn.


----------



## RDJ

Fantastic fight. I'll be watching that again. Gruelling stuff.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> weaknesses diminished disappeared


False prophets fall one by one.

But He will come:


----------



## Vysotsky

The article that said the the WBC postponed the Povetkin/Wilder fight said the May 2st event in Moscow was cancelled so no Lebedev/Ramirez? Are you fucking kidding me?

Edit - not true.


----------



## dyna

This time they've gone too far.
:handofbogo


----------



## One to watch

Vysotsky said:


> The article that said the the WBC postponed the Povetkin/Wilder fight said the May 2st event in Moscow was cancelled so no Lebedev/Ramirez? Are you fucking kidding me?


Fucks sake.


----------



## One to watch

Vysotsky said:


> The article that said the the WBC postponed the Povetkin/Wilder fight said the May 2st event in Moscow was cancelled so no Lebedev/Ramirez? Are you fucking kidding me?


No it's confirmed as still on.

After losing makabu-drozd and wilder-povetkin this would have been a step too far.


----------



## Vysotsky

One to watch said:


> No it's confirmed as still on.
> 
> After losing makabu-drozd and wilder-povetkin this would have been a step too far.


Ya i just read Ryabinskiy's statement Lebedev/Ramirez is now the main event praise Svarog.

We're good for next week.

Lebedev/Ramirez
Bivol/Valera (WBA Interim title fight in his 6th bout)
Kalenga/Dorticos
Parker/Takam
Salamov/Ajisafe
Magomedov/Hernandez
Haye/Gjergjaj
Lara/Vanes
Kudryashov and Chaklhiev on the undercard too


----------



## dyna

I bet Lebedev and Fleaman had flashbacks of Guillermo Jones during the Durodola fight.


----------



## DrMo

There's an IBF title eliminator tomorrow in America, Murat Gassiev vs Jordan Shimmell. 

This should be an exhibition of Gassiev's potent looking offence, Shimmell is slow & fairly basic but if he's game we might get a fun fight for as long as it lasts

Potentially we'll get to see Gassiev vs Lebedev by early next year


----------



## Kid Cubano

don't forget friday,may 20 Dorticos vs Kalenga.


----------



## Berliner

Kid Cubano said:


> don't forget friday,may 20 Dorticos vs Kalenga.


Kalenga easy work.


----------



## DrMo




----------



## Cableaddict

^ Looks like the Gassiev card starts somewhere around 9pm EST.


----------



## dyna




----------



## Cableaddict

I'm surprised this fight is happening in the USA, and Minnesota, no less. - Was expecting this to be a Euro fight, broadcast in the afternoon, USA time. Now I realize Gassiev has been fighting in the USA for a long time. Somehow I never realized..

Is Murat signed to some USA management, or something? Where does he train?

(Yes, I could Google it, but I'm feeling lazy.)

-------------------------------------------------------

Also, do we know anything at all about Murat's opponent Jordan Shimmell? 

He's fought mostly nobodies, and lost a UD to Thomas, but otherwise not a bad record, a very good KO percentage, he looks in shape, and e has an 80" reach. Interesting, if nothing else.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Berliner said:


> Kalenga easy work.


easy work?...like KOing Dorticos early?
let's see.


----------



## Berliner

Kid Cubano said:


> easy work?...like KOing Dorticos early?
> let's see.


I was just joking. I dont think it will be easy but I expect a KO win for Kalenga. But I am also a Kalenga fan as you can see on my avatar. So I am not really objective.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Berliner said:


> I was just joking. I dont think it will be easy but I expect a KO win for Kalenga. But I am also a Kalenga fan as you can see on my avatar. So I am not really objective.


LO, ok i got it.
i support Dorticos as a cuban fan but he still hasn't shown where he belongs in the division, we will find out friday.


----------



## DrMo

There are 3 WBA title fights this weekend :lol: 

In addition to Kalenga vs Dorticos (regular) & Lebedev vs Ramirez (super) there is also Shumenov vs Wright (interim) & the super champ then has to face the interim champ within 120 days


----------



## Lester1583

Kalenga - Dorticos weigh in:





The atmosphere looks good.


----------



## DrMo

Both guys look in good shape, really looking forward to this.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Someone on ESB said Dorticos/Kalenga starts in an hour. Anyone know where to watch?


----------



## dyna

Mexi-Box said:


> Someone on ESB said Dorticos/Kalenga starts in an hour. Anyone know where to watch?


France Canal+ Sport
I'll send pm too


----------



## dyna

On a sidenote, there's another cruiserweight on the undercard of Kalenga.

16(10)-0-0 Arsen Goulamirian.
Only notable thing I saw on his resume was an SD victory over Ismail Abdoul


----------



## DrMo

dyna said:


> France Canal+ Sport
> I'll send pm too


PM moi, s'il vous plait


----------



## dyna

Just to make sure I'm not confused, "conversations" are the modern day "PMs" on the new forum layout right?


----------



## dyna

That Tony Yoka on the Kalenga undercard is a pretty fun fighter.
Very raw but exciting.

May become a new player in the not-cruiserweight division


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> That Tony Yoka on the Kalenga undercard is a pretty fun fighter.
> Very raw but exciting.
> 
> May become a new player in the not-cruiserweight division


He's an amateur it's a APB fight.

PM me one?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Okay, now watching. Is the Kalenga fight next?


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> He's an amateur it's a APB fight.
> 
> PM me one?


That explains some things :lol:


----------



## Vysotsky

Thanks @dyna

It's a very good fight but completely ridiculous that it's for the WBA Interim belt since Lebedev just beat Kalenga.


----------



## dyna

Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, now watching. Is the Kalenga fight next?


Not yet.


----------



## DrMo

Vysotsky said:


> It's a very good fight but completely ridiculous that it's for the WBA Interim belt since Lebedev just beat Kalenga.


Its a travesty, everyone knows the real WBA interim champ is Shumenov


----------



## Mexi-Box

DrMo said:


> Its a travesty, everyone knows the real WBA interim champ is Shumenov


True! :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box

Rooting for Kalenga, but I have Doritos picked to pull out the UD.


----------



## dyna

Every time I see Kalenga I forget he's actually only 28


----------



## Berliner

That Arsen guy doesnt look bad at all.


----------



## Vysotsky

DrMo said:


> Its a travesty, everyone knows the real WBA interim champ is Shumenov


Ya just read his upcoming fight is for the Regular title. For fuck sake. That said i had no idea The Swan was super Champ and if it frees him up for better quality fights then whatever. I hope the Lebedev/VER winner goes after the Glowacki/Usyk winner it would be for 3 belts and create a new lineage.


----------



## DrMo

Mexi-Box said:


> Rooting for Kalenga, but I have Doritos picked to pull out the UD.


:frogout

@mods what happened to the frog smiley?


----------



## Cableaddict

Just got back from work, getting my stream going. 

What did I miss?


----------



## dyna

Indeed, expected much less.
He boxes very well.


----------



## dyna

Cableaddict said:


> Just got back from work, getting my stream going.
> 
> What did I miss?


Tony Yoka in the APB.
And 2 rounds of Arsen who's suprisingly decent.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Already sitting and watching. 
An Armenian and Russian dude fighting. 
My French is horrible, don't understand shit.


----------



## Berliner

dyna said:


> Indeed, expected much less.
> He boxes very well.


I think that guy could be in some funy fights in the future. Sure as hell can reach the level of guys like Masternak or Tony Bellew.


----------



## Berliner

Kid Cubano said:


> Already sitting and watching.
> An Armenian and Russian dude fighting.
> My French is horrible, don't understand shit.


I hope you dont are sad when Kalenga beats Dorticos.


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> I think that guy could be in some funy fights in the future. Sure as hell can reach the level of guys like Masternak or Tony Bellew.


That sounds pretty sarcastic and demeaning :lol: even if it's true


----------



## Kid Cubano

Berliner said:


> I hope you dont are sad when Kalenga beats Dorticos.


I'll take it like a man.


----------



## Vysotsky

First unification in 8 years thank god the "Germans" have been removed from the division.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Dorticos chin has always been a question mark. Can he take a decent punch?


----------



## Berliner

That russian guy can take a punch.


----------



## Vysotsky

All i'v ssen from Dorticos are HL's but i'm predicting a Kalenga KO win after being behind on the cards.


----------



## Vysotsky

A Dorticos win may be more interesting for the division though since he's new blood. Who is he promoted by? Is he Hayman or US TV network affiliated?


----------



## Kid Cubano

Berliner said:


> That russian guy can take a punch.


He is with Caribe promotions, the one who promotes Rigo


----------



## DrMo

Kid Cubano said:


> Dorticos chin has always been a question mark. Can he take a decent punch?


His temperament/discipline is more of a worry than his chin imo


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> First unification in 8 years thank god the "Germans" have been removed from the division.


German boxing can sometimes be a bit of a joke


----------



## Kid Cubano

DrMo said:


> His temperament/discipline is more of a worry than his chin imo


It's true, but his trainer Tigre Castaño has done a good job getting him back in track.


----------



## quincy k

DrMo said:


> His temperament/discipline is more of a worry than his chin imo


and his cardio

couldnt even drop the blown up 2014 version of edison miranda


----------



## Them Bones

This should be quality.


----------



## Berliner

The crowd also doesnt look too bad.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Just noticed Gary Hyde is Kalenga manager.


----------



## dyna

Nice body shots from Kalenga


----------



## Berliner

First Kalenga basically did what ever he wanted.


----------



## Vysotsky

Think Dorticos was a bit hurt too


----------



## Them Bones

Oh crap. Kalenga down.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Pa la pinga !


----------



## Mexi-Box

Kalenga came out strong as hell.


----------



## dyna

Fuck, that Dorito has a bite.

Great fight already


----------



## Berliner

Kalenga will now stop Dorticos.


----------



## Vysotsky

Damn Kalenga down and seriously hurt but toughs it out exchanging good leather the rest of the round. Dorticos uppercuts are his best weapon here.


----------



## Kid Cubano

If Dorticos couldn't finish him, it's a bad sign


----------



## Mexi-Box

Holy hell, Kalenga down vicious.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Jesus, those uppcuts. Kalenga in serious trouble .


----------



## dyna

Remember when Cable said Kalenga shells up against punchers


----------



## Vysotsky

Kid Cubano said:


> If Dorticos couldn't finish him, it's a bad sign


He showed no real sense of urgency in trying to finish him.


----------



## Vysotsky

In the MAsternak and Lebedev fights i remember thinking Kalenga showed good stamina but here he started to appear gassed by the end of 2nd round.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Vysotsky said:


> He showed no real sense of urgency in trying to finish him.


I think I gassed out after the exchange


----------



## Berliner

Damn what a fight. This is better than Breidis-Durodola!


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> Damn what a fight. This is better than Breidis-Durodola!


first four rounds of that was more of a war imo both great though


----------



## Vysotsky

I have it 4-2 to Kalenga in rounds after 6.


----------



## Kid Cubano

I don't know the outcome but so far Dorticos has shown he can take a punch.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Eh, I didn't care too much for Briedis/Duradola. Briedis clinched too much and fought a bit too sloppy for me. Solid fight, but I'm liking Kalenga/Dorticos more thus far.


----------



## Vysotsky

Kid Cubano said:


> I don't know the outcome but so far Dorticos has shown he can take a punch.


Ya but at the same time his legs are so skinny and always appear somewhat unsteady underneath him. Has a bit of a Bambi thing going on.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Man, Kalenga is fucking tough. I didn't think he could come back from such a brutal knockdown. That shit was sick. He hit the canvas really hard. Also, apologies in advance, but as you all know, my internet sucks during streams. Might've not been as bad as I saw.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Dorticos needs Panama Lewis in his corner with his magic potion.
He's very tired.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Yeah, Dorticos looks gassed as fuck.


----------



## dyna

Kalenga is only growing stronger


----------



## Vysotsky

Kalenga has looked gassed from the 2nd round but it doesn't stop him from throwing and working all round every round and he's taking most of these as a result IMO.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Both showing plenty of balls


----------



## Mexi-Box

Damn, Dorticos got a point taken. What happened? Laggy stream and shit.


----------



## dyna

What a comeback from Doritos 

:fire

What a war.
Thank you cruisergods


----------



## Them Bones

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Dorticos got a point taken. What happened? Laggy stream and shit.


Threw a couple of punches after the bell.


----------



## Vysotsky

Kalenga was tired as hell but that stoppage was super questionable.


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> Kalenga was tired as hell but that stoppage was super questionable.


It was.

Also would have been nice had he taken a knee, fighters need to learn that again


----------



## Mexi-Box

...And there goes my stream. A stoppage!? Who got stopped!?


----------



## dyna

Mexi-Box said:


> ...And there goes my stream. A stoppage!? Who got stopped!?


Kalenga


----------



## Kid Cubano

Dorticos!


----------



## Mexi-Box

I'm assuming Kalenga got stopped. Dorticos looks to be celebrating.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Kalenga was tired as hell but that stoppage was super questionable.


Nah. Kalenga was super shaky and hardly defending himself. He was done. Good stoppage. And I say that as a Kalenga fan who is pretty sad right now.


----------



## Cableaddict

My stream sucks.

Did I just see Dorticos THROW Kalenga against the ropes, they deliver the final blows after he bounced off?

If so, Dorticos should have been disqualified.

- but my stream was so choppy, I'm not sure.


----------



## Kid Cubano

No doubts Dorticos belongs in this division.
Must work hard on his conditioning but plenty of balls, chin and power


----------



## Vysotsky

Was it @Cableaddict who before the Lebedev fight kept going on and on abou how great Kalenga's defense was? It has alwasy been atrocious his defense is his chin.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Fuck it. Stream is too fucking laggy now. I'll just catch the replay if they post it on YouTube.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> Was it @Cableaddict who before the Lebedev fight kept going on and on abou how great Kalenga's defense was? It has alwasy been atrocious his defense is his chin.


Not even close. I'm a big Kalenga fan, but always note that he's sloppy as hell & also tends to freeze after throwing body shots.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO

Good stoppage IMO. Kalenga was taking a serious beating and was completely gassed. Great sportsmanship at the end from two warriors after another terrific cruiserweight scrap.


----------



## Vysotsky

Kid Cubano said:


> No doubts Dorticos belongs in this division.
> Must work hard on his conditioning but plenty of balls, chin and power


Ya another quality, tough, hard hitting contender. Fuck it, best division in boxing. I'm cool with Gassiev being mandatory for the Swan/VER winner but getting it off beating Shimmel and Dorticos getting a bullshit belt kinda sucks. in an ideal world i'd love to see Gassiev/Dorticos for a mandatory spot to a legit Champ. Actually that fight was supposed to happen and Dorticos backed out twice IIRC.

Kalenga, Durodola and Mchunu (seeming lack of durability) are all very tough nights for anyone but at the moment it seems the only African with real elite potential is Makabu.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> Not even close. I'm a big Kalenga fan, but always note that he's sloppy as hell & also tends to freeze after throwing body shots.


 Somebody was saying that crazy.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Vysotsky said:


> Kalenga was tired as hell but that stoppage was super questionable.


Watch it again, Kalenga was out on his legs. Neither he or his corner complained about it.


----------



## Vysotsky

Kid Cubano said:


> Watch it again, Kalenga was out on his legs. Neither he or his corner complained about it.


Ya he was so gassed he wasn't defending himself, i suppose it was fair. It's just Dorticos wasn't completely unloading on him or really going for a stoppage and the ref jumped in when nothing much was happening. Heat of the moment disappointment from me that such an entertaining fight was stopped.


----------



## dyna

EL MAS MACHO said:


> terrific cruiserweight scrap.


Just an average night to be honest :lol:


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> Just an average night to be honest :lol:


Wonder if tomorrow will be better than the last two we've got? The Swan's lineup has been Kalenga, Ramirez with Gassiev as his mandatory that's a quality run right there. If he tops it off with pursuing unification with the Glowacki/Usyk winner he'll be in beast mode unlike anybody else in the sport.


----------



## Cableaddict

So no one can comment on whether Dorticos pushed Kalenga into the ropes?

The right man won, but if that happened, it's a serious issue.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Cableaddict said:


> So no one can comment on whether Dorticos pushed Kalenga into the ropes?
> 
> The right man won, but if that happened, it's a serious issue.


:grun


----------



## dyna

Cableaddict said:


> So no one can comment on whether Dorticos pushed Kalenga into the ropes?
> 
> The right man won, but if that happened, it's a serious issue.


When I saw Kalenga helpless it was like I was helpless.
My mind was already out of it, I just don't know.


----------



## Kid Cubano

I said ill take it like a man if Dorticos was to lose the fight. And i was getting ready for a reckon coming round 10.
Now, Kalenga's fans take it like a man as well. Lets not find excuses, the best man won.
No intentional fouls or early stoppage. Kalenga was done.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> but I have Doritos picked to


Wonder what affected your decision???


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> The Swan in beast mode unlike anybody else in the sport.


Nobody would notice.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Nobody would notice.


Only the truest and most astute of boxing aficionados. The mindless masses can swallow what corporate bodies unsheathe and have endless discussions about how awesome it will be once they finally get to witness a linebacker turned boxer who boxes like a linebacker wearing boxing gloves against a run-time Asperger's syndrome having lisper who fakes car accidents to delay fights because what they truly enjoy is not the sport itself but rather the manufactured narratives and soap opera drama of mediocre talents that don't ever fight each other. So long as that dynamic continues it facilitates the vicarious arm chair business speculation, drama, chatting, gossip, and sharing of feelings that they all desire most because simply put they're fucking gashes.

I on the other hand will just enjoy watching true fucking killers compete in an effort to test themselves and prove they're the best in the world while their exploits get etched in the history pages for future fans to enjoy. The pretenders can polish their fucking participation trophies with the vaginal secretions they emit while thinking about all the fantasy matchups their favorite boxer could have fought but didn't. Basically, fuck the masses.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lulz Sorry was that too much?


----------



## quincy k

Kid Cubano said:


> I said ill take it like a man if Dorticos was to lose the fight. And i was getting ready for a reckon coming round 10.
> Now, Kalenga's fans take it like a man as well.* Lets not find excuses, the best man won.*
> No intentional fouls or early stoppage. Kalenga was done.


i had kalenga at even money for a half unit. my guess is that he was up on the cards being the house fighter and all he had to do was split 11 and 12 and he wins the fight

on to the next


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> *What a comeback from Doritos *
> 
> :fire
> 
> What a war.
> Thank you cruisergods


Kalenga should've known better: Where you're fighting Doritos, you can't land just one!

-And yes, that joke was cheesey.


----------



## Berliner

dyna said:


> When I saw Kalenga helpless it was like I was helpless.
> My mind was already out of it, I just don't know.


Yeah. I think he got caught on the ear and since then he was on shaky legs in round 10 and couldnt recover. But showed a big ass heart. Eve in round two. How many fighters would make it out of that round? Not many.
This fight showed why I like Kalenga but also his flaws. At the sime time we can be happy that there is another big punching tough motherfucker who will be in some great fights. (at least I hope that Dorticos gets more big fights).


----------



## DrMo

My Internet died during round 6, watched the rest this morning

DortiBoss was excellent, looked super composed & relaxed. We have a new WBA Interim champ, I hope this means Dorticos gets more opportunities like last night because he belongs in the mix with all the best in this badass division.

How can anyone not like Kalenga? Win or lose his fights are always fun & I've got no problem with the stoppage. I wish Youri could improve his defence & stops swinging so wild & so often, if he was a little bit more refined he'd be so dangerous.


----------



## Cableaddict

Dorticos really impressed me with his DEFENSE tonight. Kalenga may be sloppy, but he's fast & wild & very hard to predict, yet Dorticos probably blocked 90% of the shots he couldn't pull away from. Really unexpected.


----------



## DrMo




----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Lulz Sorry was that too much?


Not at all, Che.

If fact, @Hands of Iron's sell-out raspberry beret-wearing ass should read it and think about his straight edge non_-conformist_ hardcore past.

Remember when you were young and wild, HoI?


Vysotsky said:


> Only the truest and most astute of boxing aficionados. The mindless masses can swallow what corporate bodies unsheathe and have endless discussions about how awesome it will be once they finally get to witness a linebacker turned boxer who boxes like a linebacker wearing boxing gloves against a run-time Asperger's syndrome having lisper who fakes car accidents to delay fights because what they truly enjoy is not the sport itself but rather the manufactured narratives and soap opera drama of mediocre talents that don't ever fight each other. So long as that dynamic continues it facilitates the vicarious arm chair business speculation, drama, chatting, gossip, and sharing of feelings that they all desire most because simply put they're fucking gashes.
> 
> I on the other hand will just enjoy watching true fucking killers compete in an effort to test themselves and prove they're the best in the world while their exploits get etched in the history pages for future fans to enjoy. The pretenders can polish their fucking participation trophies with the vaginal secretions they emit while thinking about all the fantasy matchups their favorite boxer could have fought but didn't. Basically, fuck the masses.


Bring the flames of chaos!!!





Don't miss it, @Zopilote, FOTY-contender.
@One to watch
@Casual HOOOOOK
@Chinny
@JamieC
@Rigondeaux
@Pedderrs
@bballchump11


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Ah, so there was a very tiny push in the second-to last exchange, but not at the end. Plus is it very mild and Dorticos was basically breaking the clinch. Technically illegal, but not something any ref would call. My stream was literally so jerky that it seemed like the push happened right at the end. (I still have a headache.)

So massive kudos to Dorticos, then. He fought a great fight and pretty clean as well.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Mexi-Box

Man, I can't wait to see the Swan in action tonight. I love watching him fight. One of my favorite fighters currently. #TeamLebedev


----------



## dyna

I don't think Kalenga has bad stamina.
He just swings for the fences at all times, just a draining style.
If he could actually mix his punches he'd be a genuine 12 round beast.


----------



## Berliner

dyna said:


> I don't think Kalenga has bad stamina.
> He just swings for the fences at all times, just a draining style.
> If he could actually mix his punches he'd be a genuine 12 round beast.


Kalenga has great stamina. How many fighters can swing like that for so many rounds? He also throws a good number of punches. His problem wasnt his stamina. It was his defence and taking hard punches from a good puncher.
Dorticos really showed that he is a world class cruiserweight. For me he was behind on cards but to come back so strong in round 10, probably when he knew he had to change something and after a bad round 9 really shows a big ass heart.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> Dorticos really impressed me with his DEFENSE tonight. Kalenga may be sloppy, but he's fast & wild & very hard to predict, yet Dorticos probably blocked 90% of the shots he couldn't pull away from. Really unexpected.


Gotta say i disagree. He did not avoid or block the majority of shots like you're claiming he got hit with tons of flush shots every round. Lebedev who is not reputed for his defense got hit way less and he didn't have a considerable height advantage like Dorticos did. I honestly thought his defense looked average at best.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Gotta say i disagree. He did not avoid or block the majority of shots like you're claiming he got hit with tons of flush shots every round. Lebedev who is not reputed for his defense got hit way less and he didn't have a considerable height advantage like Dorticos did. I honestly thought his defense looked average at best.


His defence looked basic and he did get hit clean a few times. But I thought he did well blocking most of the punches. He didnt take that many hard and clean punches. 
Yeah Lebedev did better than Dorticos but he also has more expierence. That was a huge step up for Dorticos. And I actually think that Lebedev improved his defence in a very strong way imo. He isnt as aggressive as he used to be wich reduced the number of punches he takes.


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> His defence looked basic and he did get hit clean a few times. But I thought he did well blocking most of the punches. He didnt take that many hard and clean punches.
> Yeah Lebedev did better than Dorticos but he also has more expierence. That was a huge step up for Dorticos. And I actually think that Lebedev improved his defence in a very strong way imo. He isnt as aggressive as he used to be wich reduced the number of punches he takes.


Granted Kalenga is so wild and unorthodox is can make it difficult anyways but i still think he took tons of clean punches. I wouldn't say Lebedev is less aggressive managing range has always been part of his M.O, but pre-2012 he fought in straight lines as a stalking counter puncher once he got with Tszyu and continuing with Roach he uses more lateral movement and circles his opponents. His head movement and using his hands/arms for defense has improved too but footwork is what made the biggest difference IMO.


----------



## Vysotsky

Well The Swan just made VER look like a Brazilian journeyman with no chin which is rather frightening. First unified Cruiserwight Champion in 8 years. Gassiev is now his mandatory in the IBF wonder if that will be next or a voluntary. Really hope he goes after the Glowacki/Usyk winner and we get a Undisputed Champion before 2016 is done.


----------



## dyna

People seriously watched the Haye undercard instead of Lebedev, Kud and Unibrow


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> People seriously watched the Haye undercard instead of Lebedev, Kud and Unibrow


Brits really do seem to live in a unique bubble world unlike anything i can compare it to. It would make a fascinating sociological case study on insular nurtured existences, corporate/state propaganda and indoctrination. Many of them are delusional weirdos, as in suffering from a legitimate mental illness. Just my opinion.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

dyna said:


> People seriously watched the Haye undercard instead of Lebedev, Kud and Unibrow


Unless you watched the entire Russian show you can shut your casual mouth


----------



## Mexi-Box

Man, Lebedev looked amazing. Fucking hell, he made Ramirez look like he's never stepped foot in a fucking ring. That was a great performance. Man, Gassiev/Lebedev should be fucking awesome.


----------



## Cableaddict

Berliner said:


> *His defence looked basic and he did get hit clean a few times. But I thought he did well blocking most of the punches. He didnt take that many hard and clean punches. *
> Yeah Lebedev did better than Dorticos but he also has more expierence. That was a huge step up for Dorticos. And I actually think that Lebedev improved his defence in a very strong way imo. He isnt as aggressive as he used to be wich reduced the number of punches he takes.


Exactly. You have to remember, Kalenga is no cab driver. He's awkward & often sloppy, but he's very fast & he throws a TON of punches, from all sorts of angles He's very hard to defend against. I thought Dorticos did a fantastic job, overall. Plus, Vysotsky, you & I must have a different definition of a landed punch, vs blocked.

Or possibly I have to watch the fight again. My stream was horribly choppy, so maybe I didn't see a lot of what DID land. This is definitely possible.


----------



## DrMo

Apparently Shumenov vs Wright last night was entertaining, I've only read reports but hopefully footage will turn up somewhere soon. The winner of that fight is Lebedev's WBA mandatory & not Dorticos, although its the WBA tbf, they'll do whatever they want. 
http://www.wbanews.com/boxing-news/wba-cruiserweight-tournament-begins#.V0FNLtHTVhE

Elsewhere Brad Pitt won as did Ryad Merhy, who is now gonna be ranked by the WBA. I also read that Mchunu was supposed to fight in SA on Friday but it didn't happen, I look forward to seeing him back in action.


----------



## DrMo




----------



## Lester1583

Usyk was ringside for Deer - Duro:


----------



## Lester1583

Bad news:









Good news: Ryabinsky is considering the Lebedev - Glow unification.


----------



## Lester1583

Not that VER is very good but Lebedev crushed him with humiliating ease.

And you can see he and his team are preparing for each fight not only physically and mentally but also tactically - they clearly study their opponents.

Denis' career trajectory reminds a bit of Kostya's: aggressive sniperpuncher - damaging loss - rebuild - measured thinking approach.

Notice that he again hesitated slightly before the finish.

Agree with @Vysotsky that Briedis looks much more comfortable when he's allowed to fight at his own pace.
Deer - Lebedev/Drozd are intriguing although highly unlikely fights.

Kalenga is the kind of fighter that can easily upset a technically more sound opponent via sheer brute force, relentness aggression and wild offense.
We've seen it many times - from the prospect level to the P4P elite - Alekseev-VER, Duran-Leonard, Forrest-Mayorga, etc.
Especially if a textbook fighter lacks heart, experience or durability.
Dorticos proved he isn't one of them.
Youri doesn't need to prove anything - he's just awesome.



Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Lebedev looked amazing.


In case you missed it:



Lester1583 said:


> An early Lebedev fight - back when he was fighting at light heavy - big KO finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raw Lebedev vs raw Beterbiev - now that's a hypothetical fight worth drooling over.
> Or let's say Lebedev challenges Ramzi Hassan for the vacant WBO light heavyweight title instead of Moorer.
> Or maybe Lebedev even faces a 11 fights under his belt Double M himself instead of the great Ramzi Hassan.
> 
> In other words, Lebedev is an ATG light heavyweight and that's the bottom line 'cause Serik says so:


----------



## dyna

Shame Denis was retired for 4 years between 2004 and 2008


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Shame Denis was retired for 4 years between 2004 and 2008


Was inventing meldonium:


----------



## Vysotsky

I read about that WBA tourney it's good they're consolidating the Champions but it begs the questions why the fuck didn't they just have Shumenov/Dorticos in an eliminator or semi eliminator box off instead of handing out bogus belts. I just don't want them to impede better fights. 

I also hope Glowacki/Usyk happens first rather than Lebedev/Glowacki immediately unifying. Usyk's mandatory already got postponed (the Cunningham voluntary wasn't supposed to happen) plus I want to see that style matchup and the Poland/Ukraine showdown.

Best case scenario Lebedev uses Shumenov as a tune up and Glowacki/Usyk fight with both taking place at the end of the summer, winners unify by years end then Dorticos can get his shot against the undisputed champion. Makabu/Drozd/Breidis have their own trio and face the man after it's decided.


----------



## DrMo

Vysotsky said:


> I read about that WBA tourney it's good they're consolidating the Champions but it begs the questions why the fuck didn't they just have Shumenov/Dorticos in an eliminator or semi eliminator box off instead of handing out bogus belts. I just don't want them to impede better fights.
> 
> I also hope Glowacki/Usyk happens first rather than Lebedev/Glowacki immediately unifying. Usyk's mandatory already got postponed (the Cunningham voluntary wasn't supposed to happen) plus I want to see that style matchup and the Poland/Ukraine showdown.
> 
> Best case scenario Lebedev uses Shumenov as a tune up and Glowacki/Usyk fight with both taking place at the end of the summer, winners unify by years end then Dorticos can get his shot against the undisputed champion. Makabu/Drozd/Breidis have their own trio and face the man after it's decided.


This year & next could be truly epic. You forgot about Gassiev, I think the IBF will want the Lebedev fight by Jan/Feb 2017

Lebedev could face Shumenov this autumn, Gassiev early 2017, then Usyk/Glow next summer :bbb

Drozd/Makabu/Briedis are all intruiging fights, not sure who I'd predict to win any of them tbh


----------



## dyna

http://boxrec.com/boxer/510865
Haha, what is Brad Pitt doing in the CW division


----------



## DrMo

Video of Merhy's fight on Sat http://www.rtl.be/video/582094.aspx

I really want to see him in a competitive fight soon, maybe vs one of the other Belgian prospects or Goulamirian?


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


> http://boxrec.com/boxer/510865
> Haha, what is Brad Pitt doing in the CW division


BWHWHHAHAH! :rofl

Fucking Brad Pitt has a glass jaw and looks fat at cruiserweight. Back in his Fight Club days, he looked like he belonged at jr. welterweight.


----------



## Vysotsky

lol Makabu talking shit to Bellew. KO inside 8 i suspect.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## DrMo




----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


>


Man, Usyk has some crazy athleticism. Guy carries him frame really fucking well.


----------



## Eoghan

DrMo said:


>


It's finally up? HUH HUH! HUH HUH!


----------



## Vysotsky

DrMo said:


>


Fuck the like button i would send you a high class escort if possible. God damn.


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


>


SWEET ! - thanks, Mo.

Man, that ring looks tiny. My initial reaction was that this would give an edge to Makabu, but Mchunu surprisingly fought most of the fight up close, even driving forward. Very surprising.

I'm also surprised to see such good head movement from Makabu. It wasn't consistent, but he seems to be improving.


----------



## Cableaddict

Say, what the heck has happened to Mchunu, btw?

He hasn't fought in a year, since the Makabu loss. I don't see anything online about an injury. He's still one of the top 10 cruisers right now, maybe still top 5, (screw the rankings) and nothing lined up at all.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> The Real Deal


Thank you, Doctor.

I feel so much better now.


----------



## dyna

DrMo said:


>


Who's going to pay me back for Greb-Walker

DELETE THIS

What an uppercut


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> Who's going to pay me back for Greb-Walker
> 
> DELETE THIS
> 
> What an uppercut


Did you find Greb-Walker then? :lol:


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> Did you find Greb-Walker then? :lol:


Traded it away for Makabu-Mchunu.
And now DrMo has destroyed everything.


----------



## DrMo

I had to expose the conspiracy behind the fight. The fact Cable hasn't mentioned it all makes me very suspicious.

Rounds 1-5 Makabu is not trying to win & even pretends to be hurt. Between round 5 & 6 there are a series of terrible screams. 

This is a signal that bets had been placed at the best possible odds & Makabu is then allowed to win the fight


----------



## Vysotsky

http://www.boxingscene.com/wbo-purse-bid-ordered-glowacki-vs-usyk--105058

"A purse bid hearing has been ordered for the mandatory cruiserweight title fight between defending champ Krzysztof Glowacki and unbeaten challenger Oleksandr Usyk.

The session - open to all promoters who are registered with the World Boxing Organization (WBO) - will be held June 9 in New York City. The minimum accepted bid will be $300,000."


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

So he faces no one, gets a shot at the weakest belt holder, with the org who will never make him fight a mando, after fighting nothing but stiffs, fuc Usyk tbh, and fuck all you hipsters who were telling me he was the future of the heavyweight division


----------



## Cableaddict

DrMo said:


> I had to expose the conspiracy behind the fight. The fact Cable hasn't mentioned it all makes me very suspicious.
> 
> Rounds 1-5 Makabu is not trying to win & even pretends to be hurt. Between round 5 & 6 there are a series of terrible screams.
> 
> This is a signal that bets had been placed at the best possible odds & Makabu is then allowed to win the fight


You're learning, my son, you're learning. :lol:


----------



## DrMo

I think this is the guy responsible for posting the Makabu-Mchunu fight

https://twitter.com/rian5ca


----------



## Flea Man

DrMo said:


> I think this is the guy responsible for posting the Makabu-Mchunu fight
> 
> https://twitter.com/rian5ca


It was, he's sound. He was given it by someone who bought it from the TV network that screened it for $40 USD. They told him to post it.


----------



## Flea Man

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> So he faces no one, gets a shot at the weakest belt holder, with the org who will never make him fight a mando, after fighting nothing but stiffs, fuc Usyk tbh, and fuck all you hipsters who were telling me he was the future of the heavyweight division


Weakest belt holder? Lebedev holds the other two and the WBC is to be contested between Makabu and TONY BELLEW FFS.

Even if Makabu ices Tony it can be argued that Glowacki is better than him.


----------



## Berliner

Flea Man said:


> Weakest belt holder? Lebedev holds the other two and the WBC is to be contested between Makabu and TONY BELLEW FFS.
> 
> Even if Makabu ices Tony it can be argued that Glowacki is better than him.


Yeah in terms of resume Glowacki probably beat better fighters.


----------



## dyna

Wlod-Kurzawa undercard is on

Currently Zimnoch vs Airich


----------



## tommygun711

Makabu should spark Bellew.


----------



## Berliner

did the real deal cieslak already fight? very good prospect! he is fighting a tricky russian.


----------



## Vysotsky

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> So he faces no one, gets a shot at the weakest belt holder, with the org who will never make him fight a mando, after fighting nothing but stiffs, fuc Usyk tbh, and fuck all you hipsters who were telling me he was the future of the heavyweight division


Usyk is in a similar position to a Rigo or Lonachenko where he's an extremely talented guy and opponents don't want the risk unless they're getting nothing short a of king's ransom. He is getting the title shot without having beat anyone who warrants it but i'm all for the sanctioning bodies bending their rules in order to make fights that should happen. We all know how frequently it goes the other way so we're stuck with shit like Brooke/Bizier why the hell would any boxing fan complain about them mandating Kovalev/Stevenson, Golovkin/Canelo, or Glowacki/Usyk.

There is no such thing as weak belt holder at CW (aside from Shumenov but they're enforcing WBA unification right away), hell you would have to run through more than a dozen names before you could find a weak contender. Glowacki took out the two premier CW's from the previous era and on paper it can easily be argued deserves to be rated as #1. He's also skilled, tough as nails and hard hitting.



Berliner said:


> did the real deal cieslak already fight? very good prospect! he is fighting a tricky russian.


Damn i didn't realize he had already beat Rosberg, Cox, and Palacios he's moving quick.


----------



## Vysotsky

Anyone else remember after Kovalev beat Cleverly he moved up to CW and his first fight was supposed to be against Makabu. They cancelled it a couple weeks later i suspect after they actually watched film of him and realized he wasn't some bum from Africa with a bogus rating.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> did the real deal cieslak already fight? very good prospect! he is fighting a tricky russian.





Vysotsky said:


> Damn i didn't realize he had already beat Rosberg, Cox, and Palacios he's moving quick.











Is it even possible to stop Abdoul?

Only Diablo did it.



> Q: What happend in your first fight with Wlodarczyk? I have heard you were ahead on points going into the 12th and final round &#8230;
> 
> A: Yes, I was winning the fight, but 35 seconds or so before the end he caught with a left hook, or left upercut and put me down, I got up and felt allright but the referee stopped it. It was a bad call, I was ready to continue but at the same time I can only blame myself for giving my opponent an opening that close to the end. I taking nothing away from Krzysztof, he knocked me down, but I could have continued.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Is it even possible to stop Abdoul?


Abdoul is a legend and has the best chin in the sport.

I used to watch Cieslak in WSB where he fought at SHW and because of that had the impression he was kinda small. He's actually a damn big CW and is looking really good.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I like Abdoul, tough mother fucker


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> I used to watch Cieslak in WSB where he fought at SHW and because of that had the impression he was kinda small. He's actually a damn big CW and is looking really good.


Noticed it too - Mischa is big at the weight.
An interesting second-tier prospect.

Kudryashov also looks massive - says doesn't have weight problems though.

Bivol's been asked about his weight - said he just doesn't feel comfortable cutting down - that's why he's fighting at light heavy.


----------



## DrMo




----------



## Mexi-Box

I was watching Makabu/Mchunu until the Bellew fight came on. Wow, that was a damn good fight. Right within punching range of each other. Mchunu was on fire. He badly hurt Makabu. Haven't gotten into the 5th yet, though. Waiting to finish Bellew/Makabu first.


----------



## dyna

I feel like dying guys


----------



## Mexi-Box

Damn, did Tony Bellew just stop Makabu? Holy shit.


----------



## Smith

Bellew looked scary strong there. Wtf.


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> I feel like dying guys


Don't despair he'll get outclassed by Drozd or stopped by Briedis soon enough.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Upset of the year? Not sure if Makabu was the favorite, but how this forum was talking I'd be surprised if he wasn't. Can't believe Bellew won. I thought, if he did win, it'd be a UD since Makabu starts so slow.

Stevenson's resume took a pretty big boost. :lol:


----------



## Smith

If that bellew shows up, no one bar Uysk beat him. His shot selection, power, footwork was unreal. Like a completely different fighter. In total shock. Makubu wasn't even bad. He looked good too. Fucking he'll I've lost a lot of money tonight


----------



## PivotPunch

I kinda dont wanna believe it even though I like Bellew. Makabu is a slow starter and shouldnt have exchanged when he was hurt but he shouldnt have lost like this and at the same time Bellew just shit on Mchunu and in an even more subtle way on Kudryashov.

Makabu, Mchunu and Kalenga my 3 beloved African CW bangers all kod I hope they can come back :frochcry


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Don't despair he'll get outclassed by Drozd or stopped by Briedis soon enough.


I Drozd coming back soon? People need to give credit to Bellew now. He did something 80% in this forum thought he couldnt do. 
At least I can say that Bellew won exactly how I thought he could.


----------



## dyna

I just wish Cableaddict would come knocking at my door give me a hug and whisper some conspiracy theory surrounding the fight into my right ear.
That would really help right now.


----------



## Eoghan

Berliner said:


> I Drozd coming back soon? People need to give credit to Bellew now. He did something 80% in this forum thought he couldnt do.
> At least I can say that Bellew won exactly how I thought he could.


That makes one of you lol


----------



## DrMo

Fair play to Bellew, Makabu was way too casual & should've jumped him in the 2nd. Not too concerned as Cable will expain the madness/magic we just saw.

Now the dust has settled after an amazing month how does everyones rankings look?

Lebedev Glowacki Bellew 
Huck Wlod Dorticos Breidis 

then it gets tricky.....


----------



## Berliner

We need to stick together now. People will laugh at us cruiserweight experts but we really know... this was just a dream.


----------



## DrMo

Berliner said:


> We need to stick together now. People will laugh at us cruiserweight experts but we really know... this was just a dream.


Upsets happen, Kudryashov was 25-1 to beat Duradola, Lebedev was a big favourite vs Jones & most people thought Chakhkiev would beat Wlod

Huck vs Glowacki was another upset comeback KO win, in a division this competitive no-one is safe

*Edit Usyk is safe, for now


----------



## quincy k

Berliner said:


> We need to stick together now. People will laugh at us cruiserweight experts but we really know... this was just a dream.


i had no action on this fight but cannot wait to fade bellew


----------



## Mexi-Box

DrMo said:


> Upsets happen, Kudryashov was 25-1 to beat Duradola, Lebedev was a big favourite vs Jones & most people thought Chakhkiev would beat Wlod
> 
> Huck vs Glowacki was another upset comeback KO win, in a division this competitive no-one is safe
> 
> *Edit Usyk is safe, for now


Wasn't Chakhkiev also the favorite against Afolabi?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


>





Berliner said:


>





Casual HOOOOOK said:


>





JamieC said:


>


----------



## DrMo

Mexi-Box said:


> Wasn't Chakhkiev also the favorite against Afolabi?


Yes, McKenzie doing so well in Argentina vs Ramirez was another surprising result


----------



## Mexi-Box

Man, Bellew winning a title at cruiserweight against a legit threat like Makabu is pretty damn bad. Reflects really bad on the division. Fucking Makabu :lol:.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I never comment on Youtube videos, but being the witty bastard I am I mocked someone for saying Makabu is similar to Bika, and that Makabu was going to smash him, I have have dozens of notifications calling me a casual.

And there's nothing I can do to stop it, i'm being torn apart by people who think Makabu is Bika light

Life isn't fair


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Maybe I just DKSAB?

I have long suspected as much in all honesty


----------



## DrMo

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Bellew winning a title at cruiserweight against a legit threat like Makabu is pretty damn bad. Reflects really bad on the division. Fucking Makabu :lol:.


Fuck that, after that KD with a full back somersault I thought Makabu was gonna give us a Rigo-Kennedy type clinic but he just sat back & Bellew shook the world

Bellew can punch btw, he was a cruiserweight in the amateurs & had a few good KO's back in the day


----------



## Vysotsky

Well i guess Bellew has some power at the very least but its an utter disgrace that he's holding a title. Briedis should already be his mandatory and if you give him time and space which Bellew will he'll end it early. If Drozd is healthy and gets a shot first he's way more skilled than Bellew but he's also 37, injury prone and i have always questioned his chin since feather fist Arslan hurt him back in the day. If he managed to beat Drozd it would be a dark day.


----------



## Strike

After all the smug, condescending talk on here it turns out that yeah Makabu does not have a great chin.

He did look better in the videos I saw and I let the sheer number of people here who were so certain sway me away from being unsure if it was worth a gamble. 

He got KO'd in a round by a nobody and the excuse was ridiculous. Oh well I lost my bet but pleased for Bellew and should have steered clear of this when there was such an obvious question mark over Makabu's head.


----------



## Vysotsky

Actually since it was a vacant title fight he'll have to face his mandatory next no?


----------



## knowimuch

Cruiserweight division just got Bomber'd


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> If Drozd is healthy and gets a shot first he's way more skilled than Bellew but he's also 37, injury prone and i have always questioned his chin since feather fist Arslan hurt him back in the day. If he managed to beat Drozd it would be a dark day.


Drozd fights very carefully these days, after the Aslan disaster.
Overly so for my liking.

Doesn't even go for the finish, unless 200% sure.

He's seriously injured anyway.
This year's return is highly unlikely.

Lebedev on the hand doesn't like the idea of fighting Shumenov and wants more belts.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Drozd fights very carefully these days, after the Aslan disaster.
> Overly so for my liking.
> 
> Doesn't even go for the finish, unless 200% sure.
> 
> He's seriously injured anyway.
> This year's return is highly unlikely.
> 
> Lebedev on the hand doesn't like the idea of fighting Shumenov and wants more belts.


Fuck Shumenov. It's a terrible fight. I do hope he does unify with Bellew instead.

Should be Shumenov/Dorticos for the right to fight Lebedev anyways.

I only saw Drozd fight once. It was his fight on the Povetkin/Perez undercard. Eh, I'm such a noob in this division, but is it right to say Drozd is a bit of a boring fighter?


----------



## dyna

I just hope Makabu isn't mentally cracked.
He did a little too much waiting, he should be more active early next time and don't give fighters like Bellew too much room to unload.

At least Tony has to fight one of the Gods of War next.
Briedis doesn't fuck around.


----------



## DrMo

It happened....


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Drozd fights very carefully these days, after the Aslan disaster.
> Overly so for my liking.
> 
> Doesn't even go for the finish, unless 200% sure.
> 
> He's seriously injured anyway.
> This year's return is highly unlikely.
> 
> Lebedev on the hand doesn't like the idea of fighting Shumenov and wants more belts.


The WBA regular champion (Dorticos) is the mandatory for the Super Champion, not the interm Champion, so Ryabinskiy should tell the WBA to fuck off. They should have the two less proven guys unify first rather than waste Lebedev's time having two 'unification' fights within his own damn organization.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> The WBA regular champion (Dorticos) is the mandatory for the Super Champion, not the interm Champion, so Ryabinskiy should tell the WBA to fuck off. They should have the two less proven guys unify first rather than waste Lebedev's time having two 'unification' fights within his own damn organization.


I think you got that wrong. Before the Dorticos-Kalenga fight the WBA ruled that actually Shumenov-Wright was for the regular title. I am sure I read it in the boxing scene. Shumenov should just fuck off. I hope the try to make the unfification with Bellew.


----------



## Kid Cubano

The CW division is possible the best division in boxing nowadays.
ducking in this division is kind of hard. Either drop 20 lbs to LWH or deal with the 6.7- 260 plus lbs at HW.


----------



## Berliner

Kid Cubano said:


> The CW division is possible the best division in boxing nowadays.
> ducking in this division is kind of hard. Either drop 20 lbs to LWH or deal with the 6.7- 260 plus lbs at HW.


I dont know about that... its not weak but dont has elite level fighters imo. What I know is that it is the divisions with the highest number of exciting fights.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Berliner said:


> I dont know about that... its not weak but dont has elite level fighters imo. What I know is that it is the divisions with the highest number of exciting fights.


i don't see another division with so many young good fighters, plus solid veterans like Lebedev,Huck,Shumenov.


----------



## dyna

200 lbs (190 was too) is just the perfect mix of athleticism and power, anything can happen at anytime. But without clumsy looking giants who spoil the fun.
It will always be the best (as in exciting) for that reason.

So many FOTY candidates.
From Hearns-Delgado to Huck-Glowacki.
Pretty much the whole career of Carl Thompson
Shocking comebacks and shocking upsets every year.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Rewatched the fight without the lag. Man, Bellew is a lot bigger than Makabu. Anyone else catch that? Fucking hell, makes me wonder how Bellew ever made LHW in the first place. Either that, or Makabu is a tiny cruiserweight. Could be a case of both?


----------



## Berliner

Mexi-Box said:


> Rewatched the fight without the lag. Man, Bellew is a lot bigger than Makabu. Anyone else catch that? Fucking hell, makes me wonder how Bellew ever made LHW in the first place. Either that, or Makabu is a tiny cruiserweight. Could be a case of both?


Makabu is a small cruiserweight and Bellew is a solid cruiserweight. Normally I dont give much about fighters saying they were drained but maybe Bellew really had to drain himself in order to make the weight.


----------



## dyna

Mexi-Box said:


> Rewatched the fight without the lag. Man, Bellew is a lot bigger than Makabu. Anyone else catch that? Fucking hell, makes me wonder how Bellew ever made LHW in the first place. Either that, or Makabu is a tiny cruiserweight. Could be a case of both?


Both.

Makabu is really really small for 200.
He regularly comes in numerous pounds below 200 and is completely maxed at that weight.

There are numerous (ex) light heavies who are (way) bigger than him.
Bellew, Shumenov are 2 examples.

Makabu probably wouldn't look big next to the current top lightheavies too.


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> Makabu is a small cruiserweight and Bellew is a solid cruiserweight. Normally I dont give much about fighters saying they were drained but maybe Bellew really had to drain himself in order to make the weight.


Same goes for Shumenov, though Shumenov still seems glassy and bitchy while Bellew looks improved and comfortable.


----------



## Mexi-Box

So for you experts, where does Bellew rank in all of this? CHB's ranking had Makabu at #3.


----------



## DrMo

Mexi-Box said:


> So for you experts, where does Bellew rank in all of this? CHB's ranking had Makabu at #3.


Dunno about being an 'expert' but I think 3rd or 4th is reasonable: Lebedev, Glowacki & then either Huck or Bellew

Its surreal just typing it, how did Bellew struggle with fringe world level opposition & then put in a performance like last night?


----------



## dyna

DrMo said:


> Dunno about being an 'expert' but I think 3rd or 4th is reasonable: Lebedev, Glowacki & then either Huck or Bellew
> 
> Its surreal just typing it, how did Bellew struggle with fringe world level opposition & then put in a performance like last night?


Russian goes beast mode, must be roids
British goes beast mode, overhyped AfriCAN cruiserbum


----------



## Berliner

dyna said:


> I just hope Makabu isn't mentally cracked.
> He did a little too much waiting, he should be more active early next time and don't give fighters like Bellew too much room to unload.
> 
> At least Tony has to fight one of the Gods of War next.
> Briedis doesn't fuck around.


Briedis inside 6. Even Manuel Charr (!!!) had no chance against him.


----------



## DrMo

dyna said:


> Russian goes beast mode, must be roids
> British goes beast mode, overhyped AfriCAN cruiserbum


Its weird that Tony should be getting mad props for such a sensational win but almost all of the British posters be like: Makabu was an African bum, cruiser is a poor division, hipsters dksab


----------



## Mexi-Box

DrMo said:


> Dunno about being an 'expert' but I think 3rd or 4th is reasonable: Lebedev, Glowacki & then either Huck or Bellew
> 
> Its surreal just typing it, how did Bellew struggle with fringe world level opposition & then put in a performance like last night?


Beats me. :conf

I actually thought Bellew had a chance, but reading what some of you guys that have seen this division for much longer than me were saying, I just let it go. I almost picked Bellew by UD in Kirk's Chlallenge. You guys talked me out of it. :lol:

Yeah, it does look very terrible for the division having Bellew in the top 5. This is the dude that couldn't get a foothold at LHW.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Okay, I'm for sure Bellew is not beating Briedis. Damn, Briedis is awesome.


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> Briedis inside 6. Even Manuel Charr (!!!) had no chance against him.


Don't you dare jinx it

I know you were joking with Charr, but jokes kills


----------



## DrMo

Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, I'm for sure Bellew is not beating Briedis. Damn, Briedis is awesome.


That fight will have such a good build up if/when it happens. People from Liverpool (Bellew's home) are often stereotyped as thieves & news of Bellew fighting a policeman will be very popular.

It'll be something like Pretty Ricky Conlan vs Robocop meets Rocky 4


----------



## Mexi-Box

DrMo said:


> That fight will have such a good build up if/when it happens. People from Liverpool (Bellew's home) are often stereotyped as thieves & news of Bellew fighting a policeman will be very popular.
> 
> It'll be something like Pretty Ricky Conlan vs Robocop meets Rocky 4


No lie, Briedis is such a badass. Makes me want to be a cop. :lol:

Briedis will make the division Great Again like Donald Trump.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Actually, not sure if Briedis will get that shot yet. Boxingscene says Drozd is already training for Bellew.

http://www.boxingscene.com/drozd-exercise-wbc-title-shot-starts-camp-tony-bellew--105161


----------



## Berliner

I bet my ass that Drozd will be like Martinez. Guy just has too many injury problems. Can one of our russian friends tell us more about his knee injury and how it looks right now? At his best Drozd beats Bellew easily.


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> I bet my ass that Drozd will be like Martinez. Guy just has too many injury problems. Can one of our russian friends tell us more about his knee injury and how it looks right now? At his best Drozd beats Bellew easily.


And then those @ the british boxing forum will say how Drozd was never that good.


----------



## DrMo

Haye just called out Bellew so that fight will be happening, maybe sometime around Christmas? 

Drozd-Briedis would be cool


----------



## Mexi-Box

DrMo said:


> Haye just called out Bellew so that fight will be happening, maybe sometime around Christmas?
> 
> Drozd-Briedis would be cool


Who the fuck has Haye not called out? :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch

DrMo said:


> Haye just called out Bellew so that fight will be happening, maybe sometime around Christmas?
> 
> Drozd-Briedis would be cool


No thanks this fight does nothing for Haye he is old and now a HW he should focus on real HW fighters. Obviously its a lot of money for both though


----------



## dyna

PivotPunch said:


> No thanks this fight does nothing for Haye he is old and now a HW he should focus on real HW fighters. Obviously its a lot of money for both though


Haye won't fight any real HW fighters though.
Briggs, Garnaj and De Mori don't count for very obvious reasons.

Edit:
And Bellew would be nicer than those 3.
Imagine if Tony actually knocks the conman out.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


> Haye won't fight any real HW fighters though.
> Briggs, Garnaj and De Mori don't count for very obvious reasons.
> 
> Edit:
> And Bellew would be nicer than those 3.
> Imagine if Tony actually knocks the conman out.


Uh, I would love that. I would praise Bellew if he did that. Man, I can't stand Haye. I actually don't mind Bellew, but I'm surprised Haye has fans. Dude dicked around top fighters and single-handedly stopped a division to a screeching halt fucking around with Fury for two fights. That's not cool at all.


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> Haye won't fight any real HW fighters though.
> Briggs, Garnaj and De Mori don't count for very obvious reasons.
> 
> Edit:
> And Bellew would be nicer than those 3.
> Imagine if Tony actually knocks the conman out.


Yes Bellew has a chance but I want Haye vs Fury, Joshua and co. Better late than never


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> I think you got that wrong. Before the Dorticos-Kalenga fight the WBA ruled that actually Shumenov-Wright was for the regular title. I am sure I read it in the boxing scene. Shumenov should just fuck off. I hope the try to make the unfification with Bellew.


Oh thats true but in either event they should have the regular and interim unify first.



Berliner said:


> I dont know about that... *its not weak but dont has elite level fighters imo.* What I know is that it is the divisions with the highest number of exciting fights.


I have been thinking about that statement and trying to see how the talent measures up against other divisions. I don't think many would argue that it has greater depth than most division but the top end CW's are just as skilled imo. I'd like to hear others opinions.

So here's the lineup

Lebedev 
Glowacki 
Drozd 
Usyk 
Briedis 
Dorticos 
Huck 
Bellew
Gassiev
Makabu
Mchunu
Kalenga
Kudryashov
Durodola
Ramirez

At the moment in terms of all around skills and talent i would select

Lebedev, Glowacki, Usyk, Briedis, Dorticos

Fury, Joshua, Wilder, Ortiz, Povetkin
Kovalev, Stevenson, Ward, Beterbiev, Fonfara
Degale, Jack, Ramirez, Sturm/Chudinov/AA/Smith
Golovkin, Saunders, Jacobs, Lemieux, Lee ?
Lara, Charlo x2, Andrade, Trout, Williams
Brook, Thurman, Vargas, Bradley, Garcia

All things even you don't think Dorticos would be a nightmare stylistically for Garcia, Glowacki isn't as talented as Charlo or Trout, Briedis isn't as skilled as Thurman or Vargas, Lebedev isn't a more complete and/or dangerous fighter than Stevenson/Saunders/Vargas? I would say Kovalev, Ward, Golovkin are more elite than anyone at CW have proven but short of that i just don't see it.


----------



## Cableaddict

Mexi-Box said:


> No lie, Briedis is such a badass. Makes me want to be a cop. :lol:
> 
> *Briedis will make the division Great Again like Donald Trump*.


I don't follow. Briedis will cause the CW division to go bankrupt, twice?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Cableaddict said:


> I don't follow. Briedis will cause the CW division to go bankrupt, twice?


It's Trump's slogan


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Oh thats true but in either event they should have the regular and interim unify first.
> 
> I have been thinking about that statement and trying to see how the talent measures up against other divisions. I don't think many would argue that it has greater depth than most division but the top end CW's are just as skilled imo. I'd like to hear others opinions.
> 
> So here's the lineup
> 
> Lebedev
> Glowacki
> Drozd
> Usyk
> Briedis
> Dorticos
> Huck
> Bellew
> Gassiev
> Makabu
> Mchunu
> Kalenga
> Kudryashov
> Durodola
> Ramirez
> 
> At the moment in terms of all around skills and talent i would select
> 
> Lebedev, Glowacki, Usyk, Briedis, Dorticos
> 
> Fury, Joshua, Wilder, Ortiz, Povetkin
> Kovalev, Stevenson, Ward, Beterbiev, Fonfara
> Degale, Jack, Ramirez, Sturm/Chudinov/AA/Smith
> Golovkin, Saunders, Jacobs, Lemieux, Lee ?
> Lara, Charlo x2, Andrade, Trout, Williams
> Brook, Thurman, Vargas, Bradley, Garcia
> 
> All things even you don't think Dorticos would be a nightmare stylistically for Garcia, Glowacki isn't as talented as Charlo or Trout, Briedis isn't as skilled as Thurman or Vargas, Lebedev isn't a more complete and/or dangerous fighter than Stevenson/Saunders/Vargas? I would say Kovalev, Ward, Golovkin are more elite than anyone at CW have proven but short of that i just don't see it.


This is a good post... I dont know. Maybe I am still in shock that Bellew knocked Makabu out. What happens when Bellew beat Briedis? Then we are alll fucked!
Anyway I think Briedis gets that stoppage win. But Bellew could actually win if he can keeps Briedis on the back foot. With Drozd I am sure that if he is on his best that he beats Bellew (I also thought that he would have beaten Makabu) but how much will he have left?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Anyone think Haye can still make cruiserweight? I have my doubts, but Bellew responded to his callout. :lol:


----------



## DrMo

Its a shame to see cruiserweight being described as a mediocre merry-go-round because of one shocking upset win. Makabu was a dangerous & talented puncher but is now unproven & overhyped, its a ridiculous over reaction largely fuelled by gambling losses imo.

May was awesome month with loads of good fights but with nearly all the division's best fighting recently the next few months will be pretty quiet. 

Looking forward to Rio the 91kg division should be good, I haven't seen Levit fight for ages but he won a tournament recently which included a TKO1 vs Pulev's brother. GB actually have a medal prospect for the first time in ages, Lawrence Okolie although still raw looked pretty good beating up Abdullayev in the Euro Olympic qualifier & he's 2-0 in the WSB. I'd love to see Savon vs Okolie in Saturday's WSB final but its unlikely


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> This is a good post... I dont know. Maybe I am still in shock that Bellew knocked Makabu out. What happens when Bellew beat Briedis? Then we are alll fucked!
> Anyway I think Briedis gets that stoppage win. But *Bellew could actually win if he can keeps Briedis on the back foot*. With Drozd I am sure that if he is on his best that he beats Bellew (I also thought that he would have beaten Makabu) but how much will he have left?


Weird, i have always found Briedis to look most comfortable when he's fighting off the back foot or circling from the outside, has his space and can attack or counter at his own pace. If Bellew tries controlling things from long range behind his jab at a leisurely pace like against Makabu i think it would be ideal for Briedis who could either step back and make him miss while picking his counters in spots. I view his default style as being a bit of a sniper and he would have a significant hand and foot speed advantage to utilize it.

I like Briedis, enjoy watching him and am rooting for him in general but i'm not on the war wagon 100% like everyone else even though i can definitely see the upside and talent he does possess. As i noted in detail after the Durodola fight it seems that if you take away his space, let your hands go and make him fight at a faster pace than he desires the effectiveness of his footwork, counter punching and defense declines considerably. I don't think Bellew has the chin to pull off what Ola did in the first 3 or 4 rounds if he does try to employ that i can see him getting tagged and becoming apprehensive.

P.S. Any idea on what Huck's looking to do for his next move? He's rated high in 3 orgs but all of them (WBC,WBA,IBF) have recently established their mandatory and the Champions are also looking to unify so Huck is looking at waiting more than a year unless he gets a voluntary and nobody will want to or have to go to Germany.


----------



## Vysotsky

DrMo said:


> Its a shame to see cruiserweight being described as a mediocre merry-go-round because of one shocking upset win. Makabu was a dangerous & talented puncher but is now unproven & overhyped, its a ridiculous over reaction largely fuelled by gambling losses imo.
> 
> May was awesome month with loads of good fights but with nearly all the division's best fighting recently the next few months will be pretty quiet.
> 
> Looking forward to Rio the 91kg division should be good, I haven't seen Levit fight for ages but he won a tournament recently which included a TKO1 vs Pulev's brother. GB actually have a medal prospect for the first time in ages, Lawrence Okolie although still raw looked pretty good beating up Abdullayev in the Euro Olympic qualifier & he's 2-0 in the WSB. I'd love to see Savon vs Okolie in Saturday's WSB final but its unlikely


I love Levit's style man is a beast. What is the deal with the change to qualifying? Winning Broze or even Silver at World's doesn't get you in anymore? I don't think Ukraine has a single boxer qualified ffs but i havent followed shit tbh. Manukian, Mytrofanov, Khyzhniak nobody it's a transitional period and the whole national team is 18-22 but still.


----------



## DrMo

Mexi-Box said:


> Anyone think Haye can still make cruiserweight? I have my doubts, but Bellew responded to his callout. :lol:


No chance he can make 200lb but Bellew has said he's willing to fight smaller HW's, they'll either do a catchweight or just a normal HW fight with no-limit.

If Bellew fights Haye weighing over 200lbs & loses he keeps his title at cruiser


----------



## Mexi-Box

DrMo said:


> No chance he can make 200lb but Bellew has said he's willing to fight smaller HW's, they'll either do a catchweight or just a normal HW fight with no-limit.
> 
> If Bellew fights Haye weighing over 200lbs & loses he keeps his title at cruiser


NOt sure considering Drozd is already planning to exercise his mandatory. He'd be stripped if he does go through with Haye next; although, you guys do have me thinking Drozd will get injured again.


----------



## DrMo

Vysotsky said:


> I love Levit's style man is a beast. What is the deal with the change to qualifying? Winning Broze or even Silver at World's doesn't get you in anymore? I don't think Ukraine has a single boxer qualified ffs but i havent followed shit tbh.


AIBA changed a lot of the qualification requirements, 16/18 are currently going to Rio https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box...mpics_–_Qualification#Heavyweight_.2891_kg.29 
There's one place left for the WSB + APB & one place a the upcoming Baku tournament


----------



## DrMo

Mexi-Box said:


> NOt sure considering Drozd is already planning to exercise his mandatory. He'd be stripped if he does go through with Haye next; although, you guys do have me thinking Drozd will get injured again.


The WBC might do a champion emeritus deal with Drozd like they did with Vitali.

Haye vs Bellew isn't a fight I'm desperate to see but that's probably Bellew's most lucrative option


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> I bet my ass that Drozd will be like Martinez. Guy just has too many injury problems


Drozd simply faked an injury to avoid meldonium tests.

@Cableaddict, why haven't you told them already?


----------



## dyna

DrMo said:


> Its a shame to see cruiserweight being described as a mediocre merry-go-round because of one shocking upset win. Makabu was a dangerous & talented puncher but is now unproven & overhyped, its a ridiculous over reaction largely fuelled by gambling losses imo


They were just taking the words of a few regulars without watching the footage.
Since they've never seen Makabu before they now judge him as bad and overhyped.

Yes, I'd still favour Makabu in the rematch provided he isn't mentally cracked.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Weird, i have always found Briedis to look most comfortable when he's fighting off the back foot or circling from the outside, has his space and can attack or counter at his own pace. If Bellew tries controlling things from long range behind his jab at a leisurely pace like against Makabu i think it would be ideal for Briedis who could either step back and make him miss while picking his counters in spots. I view his default style as being a bit of a sniper and he would have a significant hand and foot speed advantage to utilize it.
> 
> I like Briedis, enjoy watching him and am rooting for him in general but i'm not on the war wagon 100% like everyone else even though i can definitely see the upside and talent he does possess. As i noted in detail after the Durodola fight it seems that if you take away his space, let your hands go and make him fight at a faster pace than he desires the effectiveness of his footwork, counter punching and defense declines considerably. I don't think Bellew has the chin to pull off what Ola did in the first 3 or 4 rounds if he does try to employ that i can see him getting tagged and becoming apprehensive.
> 
> P.S. Any idea on what Huck's looking to do for his next move? He's rated high in 3 orgs but all of them (WBC,WBA,IBF) have recently established their mandatory and the Champions are also looking to unify so Huck is looking at waiting more than a year unless he gets a voluntary and nobody will want to or have to go to Germany.


You are right. What I mean is probably really push him back and put it on him like Durodola did for the first few rounds. At a slow pace it will be good for Briedis.
I dont know what Huck is doing. Today he posted a pic were he weighed 107 KG (according to him). He actually looked pretty good in there. Not really fat. He also said something about the Bellew fight that he would like to fight him.
I would love Lebedev vs Bellew. Unification fights are always good.


----------



## dyna

Just saw Huck's facebook post.
Can't believe he's 107kg.
He doesn't look overly bulked and neither does he look fat.

Did he want a Povetkin rematch or something :lol:, time to restore CW honour.


----------



## Berliner

dyna said:


> Just saw Huck's facebook post.
> Can't believe he's 107kg.
> He doesn't look overly bulked and neither does he look fat.
> 
> Did he want a Povetkin rematch or something :lol:, time to restore CW honour.


Yeah he is a pretty big guy when you look at it. But he is that heavy because he is lazy.


----------



## Vysotsky

Berliner said:


> Yeah he is a pretty big guy when you look at it. But he is that heavy because he is lazy.


I remember Huck saying he was something like 112kg during his camp for Povetkin but it was bogus. Haven't seen the pic but i seriously doubt he's that big Kudryashov for example cuts 8/9 KG to make the CW limit there is no way Huck is 7 KG's heavier than him.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> I remember Huck saying he was something like 112kg during his camp for Povetkin but it was bogus. Haven't seen the pic but i seriously doubt he's that big Kudryashov for example cuts 8/9 KG to make the CW limit there is no way Huck is 7 KG's heavier than him.


Dont know.. he was 95 KG vs Povetkin and this was in shape after a long training camp. So from 107KG to 95Kg doesnt seem that much. I remember that Chavez junior also cuts a huge amount of weight. 10-12 KG dont seem that much for big guys imo.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Holy hell, Kudryashov cuts a lot. I fucking knew it. He looks gigantic in the ring.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> 10-12 KG dont seem that much for big guys imo.


It's not.

If you walk around 220, say like Lebedev, not fat but not ripped to shreds either, and then cut down to a solid abs-visible 200, it's not a problem at all.

Especially if you're in a 2-3 month training camp.

You won't even notice it.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> It's not.
> 
> If you walk around 220, say like Lebedev, not fat but not ripped to shreds either, and then cut down to a solid abs-visible 200, it's not a problem at all.
> 
> Especially if you're in a 2-3 month training camp.
> 
> You won't even notice it.


Thought this was talking about rehydration. As I said, I'm a complete newbie to the cruiserweight division. Kudryashov does look gigantic, though.


----------



## dyna

10-12kg seems standard for quite some welterweights and light middleweights.
For a much bigger man it should be a breeze.


----------



## Berliner

Is there a legal stream for Silakh vs Vlasov tomorrow?


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## DrMo

Erislandy Savon vs Lawrence Okolie in the WSB final on Saturday :bbb


----------



## Vysotsky

Vlasov stopped Sillakh in the 3rd round today after having been down himself in the first. Sillakh's punch resistance has always been terrible but he was a huge light heavyweight so one might think it could improve with the added weight but evidently not. Then when you considering Vlasov was at 168 just 2 years ago and was never a big puncher its pretty shocking. He's like his idol Roy Jones but unfortunately the old version if he fights a top CW he's going to get hurt badly the guy really has nowhere to go.


----------



## Mexi-Box

I would say Vlasov has underrated power. Chilemba was all over the palce in the 8th round (I think it was the 8th),, and I think Chilemba looks to be sporting a solid chin. We'll see the full story on Chilemba's chin after the Kovalev fight, though. Yes, Sillakh's chin is horrid, though.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Remember when you were young





Mexi-Box said:


> You shone like the sun





Vysotsky said:


> Now there's a look in your eyes





dyna said:


> Like black holes in the sky


Isma's end:


----------



## DrMo

The IBF have ordered negotiations for Gassiev's mandatory vs Lebedev to be completed by July 3rd or it goes to purse bids

Shumenov was supposed to be next but apparently is dragging his heels


----------



## One to watch

Rewatched bellew-makabu and the bomber was hurting junior with every power shot.in the 3rd he nailed him with a number of hooks,left and right and they were meaty punches.

Makabu seemed intimidated by bellews size and power throughout.

Not sure ive ever had such a change of opinion about a fighter due to 3 rounds.his 'powah' is ridiculed on here and elsewhere and ive always thought rightly so,but he was a banger as an amatuer and has looked a puncher at cruiser (bar the cleverly farce)

Maybe it's just a weight thing after all?


----------



## dyna

One to watch said:


> Rewatched bellew-makabu and the bomber was hurting junior with every power shot.in the 3rd he nailed him with a number of hooks,left and right and they were meaty punches.
> 
> Makabu seemed intimidated by bellews size and power throughout.
> 
> Not sure ive ever had such a change of opinion about a fighter due to 3 rounds.his 'powah' is ridiculed on here and elsewhere and ive always thought rightly so,but he was a banger as an amatuer and has looked a puncher at cruiser (bar the cleverly farce)
> 
> Maybe it's just a weight thing after all?


Weight thing is very plausible.

But Makabu looked more relaxed to me and content on just waiting for that 1 shot.
A bit too relaxed which gave Tony the chance to hurt him.

He still came pretty close to tagging Bellew in the 3rd when Tony took his chance.
I think if there was a timemachine and you replayed the 3rd round there would be another outcome every time.

And I've said it a few times but the art of taking a knee is lost.
Just sack to the ground when you're badly hurt


----------



## Berliner

DrMo said:


> The IBF have ordered negotiations for Gassiev's mandatory vs Lebedev to be completed by July 3rd or it goes to purse bids
> 
> Shumenov was supposed to be next but apparently is dragging his heels


This fight comes way too soon for Gassiev imo. Still needs a lot of work.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Berliner said:


> This fight comes way too soon for Gassiev imo. Still needs a lot of work.


I was thinking the same. He has the great equalizer, his power, but I remember people jumping off the express when they said he struggled with Thomas. I haven't seen that fight, and it's not up on YouTube. Oh shit, I just found it. I'm watching it now.


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> .....And I've said it a few times but the art of taking a knee is lost.
> Just sack to the ground when you're badly hurt


Good point.

Makabu could have easily survived that onslaught and come back strong.

I think maybe a lot of boxers get confused by the rules, ( Heck most refs don't even seem to understand them ) and so maybe think that with "no standing 8 count" you can't take a knee. That's incorrect of course, but I could see this being the mindset.

What I REALLY don't understand is why Makabu's defense looked so bad in this fight. It was nowhere near the level he showed vs Mchunu. - And Mchunu is a vastly better boxer than Bellew. Maybe just more of Makabu's signature slow-start mindset?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Gassiev didn't look great against Thomas, but he found his range towards the end of the fight. I think Thomas would've been KO'd at some point anyways.

Only thing is we know Thomas' level, and he sure isn't close to being on Lebedev's level.


----------



## DrMo

Berliner said:


> This fight comes way too soon for Gassiev imo. Still needs a lot of work.


I like Gassiev but he's a bit flat footed, he likes planting his feet at the right range before he lets his hands go & he's gonna get very few opportunities to do that vs Lebedev.

Its a massive step up for Gassiev, he hasn't fought anyone at even fringe world level so far but he's young & will learn a lot from this fight.


----------



## Berliner

DrMo said:


> Its a massive step up for Gassiev, he hasn't fought anyone at even fringe world level so far but he's young & will learn a lot from this fight.


Or he gets knocked the fuck out (wich I think would happen) and might never recover from it.
What do you think about Kucher-Enzo? First I thought Kucher but now I think that Enzo can win. He still is explosive and can punch...


----------



## dyna

Lebedev too big of a risk yea.
He could break mentally if Lebedev gives him a brutal ass kicking


----------



## Berliner

dyna said:


> Lebedev too big of a risk yea.
> He could break mentally if Lebedev gives him a brutal ass kicking


Yeah and would get a brutal ass kicking. Sure he has the power to knock anyone out. But his footwork and defence looks average at best. On the otherhand can you turn down a world title fight? It might not come again.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Berliner said:


> Yeah and would get a brutal ass kicking. Sure he has the power to knock anyone out. But his footwork and defence looks average at best. On the otherhand can you turn down a world title fight? It might not come again.


He reminds me a bit of Provodnikov for some reason, except with a lot of power. Anyone else think so?


----------



## Berliner

Mexi-Box said:


> He reminds me a bit of Provodnikov for some reason, except with a lot of power. Anyone else think so?


yeah a little bit. Both have pretty meh feet and look like they are easy to hit. Provodnikov at least has a great chin. With Gassiev we dont know. 
Also Kudryashov! Guy has slow feet and hands and his defence is very average. Them guys need to learn more from Lebedev or Drozd.


----------



## dyna

Berliner said:


> yeah a little bit. Both have pretty meh feet and look like they are easy to hit. Provodnikov at least has a great chin. With Gassiev we dont know.
> Also Kudryashov! Guy has slow feet and hands and his defence is very average. Them guys need to learn more from Lebedev or Drozd.


Kudry's power though.

That Brazillian guy punches Kudry's head which moves a little, Kudry counters with a very short hook and Santos' head gets pretty much pushed into his shoulder :lol:
Also after the Briedis fight I think it's pretty crazy that Dmitry was able to significantly wobble Durodola with single shots.

But they have some learning to do yea.

At least Gassiev is pretty tall and reachy compared to Provodnikov.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Kudry's power though.


Kudryashov is arguably the hardest puncher in boxing today.

None of that artificially hyped top 10 crap that's filled with thurmans.

Just enormous power.

Alas, lacks in many aspects severely.

As for Pretty Ricky, it was an obvious oversight on your and Makabu's part.

The cruiserweight division itself *is *Power.

As soon as PPV Bellew decided to move up in weight, he automatically became a KO machine.

Just didn't realize it straight away.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


> Kudry's power though.
> 
> That Brazillian guy punches Kudry's head which moves a little, Kudry counters with a very short hook and Santos' head gets pretty much pushed into his shoulder :lol:
> Also after the Briedis fight I think it's pretty crazy that Dmitry was able to significantly wobble Durodola with single shots.
> 
> But they have some learning to do yea.
> 
> At least Gassiev is pretty tall and reachy compared to Provodnikov.


HAHAHA! "head pushed into his shoulders!" Love it! :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box

Holy shit, anyone seen this video? I was looking up videos of Denis Lebedev, and I ran into this one of him sparring Fedor. It's rather funny. Fedor was getting some nice hits in, and I was thinking Lebedev was taking it easy on him. Pretty much settled when Lebedev opens up and starts beating the absolute fuck out of Fedor.


----------



## DrMo

Berliner said:


> Or he gets knocked the fuck out (wich I think would happen) and might never recover from it.
> What do you think about Kucher-Enzo? First I thought Kucher but now I think that Enzo can win. He still is explosive and can punch...


Enzo is shot & should retire, I don't want to see him get brutally kayoed again. He can still punch but Kucher has a solid chin & will be too big & strong for Enzo


----------



## adamcanavan

DrMo said:


> Enzo is shot & should retire, I don't want to see him get brutally kayoed again. He can still punch but Kucher has a solid chin & will be too big & strong for Enzo


I actually don't think Enzo is shot. He's looking better than ever imo


----------



## DrMo

adamcanavan said:


> I actually don't think Enzo is shot. He's looking better than ever imo


Enzo's slower than he used to be & has accumulated a lot of damage throughout an erratic career. I thought he looked at his best around 2007-09


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, anyone seen this video? I was looking up videos of Denis Lebedev, and I ran into this one of him sparring Fedor.


It's a pretty old video, MB.

But here's some rare stuff for you - Lebedev singing:





Warms up his beautiful voice by throwing a couple of uppercuts.

@Chinny


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> It's a pretty old video, MB.
> 
> But here's some rare stuff for you - Lebedev singing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warms up his beautiful voice by throwing a couple of uppercuts.
> 
> @Chinny


Did I just hear Fleaman screaming in the background?


----------



## Chinny

Lester1583 said:


> It's a pretty old video, MB.
> 
> But here's some rare stuff for you - Lebedev singing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warms up his beautiful voice by throwing a couple of uppercuts.
> 
> @Chinny


:roflAmazing. Denis proving once again that some cruiserweights can make anything (even that vest and that song) masculine.

I made friends with a tall blonde Russian journo out in Moscow for Lebedev v Ramirez. She translated Denis's walk out song for me. It's superb. I wrote it in my notebook and will share when I find a few minutes.

Ryabinskiy's PR e-mailed a couple of days ago to say I should be good for an extended interview with the great man, either remotely or when I return to Russia.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Did I just hear Fleaman screaming in the background?


Fleaman is one of the dancers in the video.


----------



## Flea Man

:lol:


----------



## dillinja

Maris Breidis was sat behind me at the Bellew fight, was a very nice guy but i thought he was surprisingly small for a cruiserweight, looks alot more like a light heavyweight size guy.


----------



## Berliner

dillinja said:


> Maris Breidis was sat behind me at the Bellew fight, was a very nice guy but i thought he was surprisingly small for a cruiserweight, looks alot more like a light heavyweight size guy.


Yeah he really doesnt look that big. But then he fought Charr at 214 and was still in good shape. Maybe just one of these guys who look smaller than they actually are.


----------



## dillinja

Berliner said:


> Yeah he really doesnt look that big. But then he fought Charr at 214 and was still in good shape. Maybe just one of these guys who look smaller than they actually are.


Nah i stood next to him he isnt any taller than 6'1, that isnt that short compared to some of the eastern european guys but he didnt seem to have there physical size.


----------



## okrick

Glowacki vs Usyk will finally be held in Poland, on 10 or 17 September, and will be promoted by both teams. Polish Team rejected 500.000 $ to fight in Kiev.


----------



## DrMo

Glad its in Poland, that will make it more competitive.


----------



## Vysotsky

DrMo said:


> Glad its in Poland, that will make it more competitive.


How so?


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> How so?


Home town advantage is real.

At least it is in football


----------



## DrMo

Vysotsky said:


> How so?


I think Usyk will start well & win most of the early rounds, if the fight was in Kiev he could cruise through most of the fight conserving energy for the final few rounds when Glowacki rallies.

In Poland Usyk may have to be more active & if Glow does get hurt early the ref should give him every chance to recover & repeat the Huck heroics.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Enzo vs. Kucher. Who do you guys have? This fight is up in Kirk's Challenge, and I see people picking Enzo. I'm just wondering why? Can any of you sway me. I only know Kucher from his fight with Makabu.


----------



## Berliner

Mexi-Box said:


> Enzo vs. Kucher. Who do you guys have? This fight is up in Kirk's Challenge, and I see people picking Enzo. I'm just wondering why? Can any of you sway me. I only know Kucher from his fight with Makabu.


Go for Enzo!!!!


----------



## DrMo

Enzo's last competitive fight at cruiser was over 4 years ago & he should've lost by KO1 to McPhilbin who is terrible


----------



## DrMo




----------



## Mexi-Box

Whew, I didn't get the pick in time. Thank goodness almost picked Enzo here.


----------



## Vysotsky

DrMo said:


> Flawless fatality


The Euro title moves him up the ratings for which org? I would like to see Dmytro step back up and face a legit contender he's currently #9 in the WBC and #12 in the WBO so Wlodarczyk, Kudryashov, Gevor are probably the best available guys not coming off a loss. Wlod would be cool i'd rather see Kudryashov rematch Durodola first.


----------



## Berliner

DrMo said:


> Enzo's last competitive fight at cruiser was over 4 years ago & he should've lost by KO1 to McPhilbin who is terrible


I am telling you........ I was wrong.


----------



## DrMo

Berliner said:


> I am telling you........ I was wrong.


I did say he was shot :conf I love Enzo but its time to retire, last nights KO was very similar to the Frenkel fight. Poor Enzo keeps getting flattened or gets his face fucked up.


----------



## DrMo

Vysotsky said:


> The Euro title moves him up the ratings for which org? I would like to see Dmytro step back up and face a legit contender he's currently #9 in the WBC and #12 in the WBO so Wlodarczyk, Kudryashov, Gevor are probably the best available guys not coming off a loss. Wlod would be cool i'd rather see Kudryashov rematch Durodola first.


Not sure about the rankings but he should get a bump up after last nights performance, Kucher looked very good.

Who is he managed/promted by? If he wants to defend the Euro belt there's loads of fights I'd like to see. Maybe on the Usyk-Glowacki undercard?


----------



## Berliner

DrMo said:


> I did say he was shot :conf I love Enzo but its time to retire, last nights KO was very similar to the Frenkel fight. Poor Enzo keeps getting flattened or gets his face fucked up.


I wasnt really sure that Enzo would win. Just wanted him to win. Normally I am a prediction KING for the Cruiserweights. Except Enzo-Kucher, Makabu-Bellew, Kalenga-Dorticos... and other fights.
Kucher vs Bellew would be a good fight if Bellew gets a voluntary fight,


----------



## DrMo

Berliner said:


> I wasnt really sure that Enzo would win. Just wanted him to win. Normally I am a prediction KING for the Cruiserweights. Except Enzo-Kucher, Makabu-Bellew, Kalenga-Dorticos... and other fights.
> Kucher vs Bellew would be a good fight if Bellew gets a voluntary fight,


:lol: Nobody is 100% at predictions but I was surprised at all the people picking Enzo to win. I think he'll be doing commentary for Boxnation in the future & he's good (if you can understand the accent)

Bellew has so many other options I can't see him vs Kucher anytime soon. Kucher vs Wlod on the Usyk-Glowacki undercard would be great


----------



## Vysotsky

DrMo said:


> Not sure about the rankings but he should get a bump up after last nights performance, Kucher looked very good.
> 
> Who is he managed/promted by? If he wants to defend the Euro belt there's loads of fights I'd like to see. Maybe on the Usyk-Glowacki undercard?


Good question he was with Elite Boxing Promotions out of Kiev who also promote Postol but there are only two boxers listed on their website now i don't know what happened. Not sure if he's still with them or not.



DrMo said:


> :lol: Nobody is 100% at predictions but I was surprised at all the people picking Enzo to win. I think he'll be doing commentary for Boxnation in the future & he's good (if you can understand the accent)
> 
> Bellew has so many other options I can't see him vs Kucher anytime soon. *Kucher vs Wlod on the Usyk-Glowacki undercard would be great*


First thing i thought of and two Poland vs Ukraine matchups doesn't hurt. Quick turn around but after a 1st round KO it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> - Waddup?!


In case you're doubting yourself - Lomacho's prediction for Usyk-Glow:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> In case you're doubting yourself - Lomacho's prediction for Usyk-Glow:


:lol:

"You ask me about my friend! What you think I'm going to say?" That was legit funny. :rofl

Glowacki has some solid power. Dude leans all the fucking way back to get some epic ass counter-punches in.

Ukraine taking over boxing: Usyk, Lomachenko, Klitschko, Derevyanchenko, Berinchyk, Shabranskyy, Gvozdyk, and Postol.


----------



## Lester1583

September.

Poland.

He.

Will.

Arrive.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> September.
> 
> Poland.
> 
> He.
> 
> Will.
> 
> Arrive.


And get knocked out.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> And get knocked out.


It's the Cruiserweights.

Impossible is possible.


----------



## JamieC

@Vysotsky are you from Kiev mate?


----------



## Vysotsky

JamieC said:


> @Vysotsky are you from Kiev mate?


Nah right bank, western Ukraine


----------



## Vysotsky

People keep insisting Salido/Vargas was FOTY and while it was very good i think Dorticos/Kalenga has just as strong an argument. Also considering Kalenga getting dropped then surging back and the constant ebb and flow of the fight perhaps a stronger one.


----------



## JamieC

Vysotsky said:


> Nah right bank, western Ukraine


I'm going to be in Kiev late August early September, do you know if there are any cards mooted?


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> People keep insisting Salido/Vargas was FOTY and while it was very good i think Dorticos/Kalenga has just as strong an argument. Also considering Kalenga getting dropped then surging back and the constant ebb and flow of the fight perhaps a stronger one.


No question Dorticos-Kalenga was a better fight. Not just the back & forth, but there was also a higher level of skill on display.


----------



## Lester1583

Brace yourself:


----------



## dyna

It's finally going to happen


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> It's finally going to happen


It's unbellewable.


----------



## Lester1583

- Are you man enough?


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> - Are you man enough?


Maybe Ukraine can get a win here after the bad dicking they got in football. Russia was even worse.


----------



## Cableaddict

^ You know, it might just be that pic, or maybe because it was taken in-between fights, but Usyk looks a little bulkier than in the past. I wonder if he can still make 200?


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Maybe Ukraine can get a win here after the bad dicking they got in football. Russia was even worse.


They were laughably pathetic.

It's even funny to watch them predictably humiliate themelves - cuz of their fans' and media's reaction - they're genuinely surprised everytime their team loses.

Like "yea, we know it's not that good but it can't be that bad!"

Deluded believers.

It's that bad - it's shit.

England's quite similar in that regard.

Maybe that's why so many eastern euros love english football.


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> I wonder if he can still make 200?


Meldonium will help Usyk make the weight - he'll come into the ring at 255 on fight night.

Glow will be clenbuteroided up to his eyeballs - bench pressing 500 for reps in the dressing room.


----------



## Lester1583

Sanya and Glow came crashing down hit the Earth and split the ground:


----------



## PivotPunch

Ok I got this from the boxingscene forum but seirously WTF.

You guys think bradley fighting Ward in the amateurs and giving him tough fights was spectacular?

Apparently Porter fought and beat fucking Usyk in the amateurs (at 9:30)


----------



## Cableaddict

PivotPunch said:


> Ok I got this from the boxingscene forum but seirously WTF..
> 
> You guys think bradley fighting Ward in the amateurs and giving him tough fights was spectacular?
> 
> Apparently Porter fought and beat fucking Usyk in the amateurs (at 9:30)


Certainly possible. Usyk started out as a MW in the ams. (165) He also lost to Korobov as a MW.

It's a safe bet that Usyk has improved quite a bit since 2006. He also clearly has a style more suited to the pros than the ams.


----------



## PivotPunch

Cableaddict said:


> Certainly possible. Usyk started out as a MW in the mas. (165) He also lost to Korobov as a MW.
> 
> It's a safe bet that Usyk has improved quite a bit since 2006.


Still impressive especially since Usyk is a few months older than Porter. obviously he got bigger and bigger fighters hit their prime later but still Porter and usyk were about the same age with usyk being a little bit older and Porter beat him


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> - I spat on God's face. Twice.


Lebedev says he's willing to face Bellew in Britain and a unificiation is his priority.

But he also says that Bellew's team is stalling the negotiations.

If no Bellew, then Gass is next on Swan's list.


----------



## dyna

PivotPunch said:


> Still impressive especially since Usyk is a few months older than Porter. obviously he got bigger and bigger fighters hit their prime later but still Porter and usyk were about the same age with usyk being a little bit older and Porter beat him


I can see the crowding charging forward style work against Usyk.
Especially an anorexic looking Usyk with no powah

Have them rematch at 200 pounds, it's only fair.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Lebedev says he's willing to face Bellew in Britain and a unificiation is his priority.
> 
> But he also says that Bellew's team is stalling the negotiations.
> 
> If no Bellew, then Gass is next on Swan's list.


It's the IBF, right, so the unification takes priority? That'd be perfect for Gassiev too. I don't know about anyone else, but I really don't think Gassiev is ready to fight Lebedev right now. What do you think?


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> It's the IBF, right, so the unification takes priority?


It's boxing - rules don't matter.



Mexi-Box said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I really don't think Gassiev is ready to fight Lebedev right now. What do you think?


It's not that he's not ready - although a tough fight or two wouldn't hurt - it's just that Gass is a methodical stalker while Lebedev's got superior movement, comparable power, experience, fights smart and has a solid chin.

The Swan is a safe bet.

But Gass is an unknown quantity and can do this:





So it's potentially a dangerous fight for the aging champ.


----------



## Lester1583

Felino's latest fight has surfaced.

Not a pretty sight:





Guillermo has morphed into Holmes jr.

@dyna


----------



## dyna

Wow he really looks like Holmes there.
It's funny how his arms and legs are still skinny. Not even titties like Arreola.

Skills still evident, but it's a shame he can't stay at least a little dedicated.
Chin also seems to be still there.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> If Usyk's forelock is high above the rest
> All the Gods are shivering they know there'll be a test.


Predictions for The Overthrownment:

Drozd: 50/50 - Usyk via schooling/Glow via KO.

Lebedev: Usyk is green. Glow wins.

Huck: Experience matters. Glow wins.


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Felino's latest fight has surfaced.
> 
> Not a pretty sight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guillermo has morphed into Holmes jr.
> 
> @dyna


Tbf Willson gave Glazkov a tough fight and is a crafty journeyman with a chin.

Yes Jones is in horrible physical condition though. You have to keep in mind that he is a former WW though fighting at HW (how often has that happened) and he isn't made to carry that much weight even with his height CW is the max and now he is well above 40 and has a lot of wear and tear.
If he was younger and in shape then he could possibly get a title shot because his skills are still there and his chin even holds up at HW


----------



## Lester1583

Torsten May is to blame for the decline of German boxing.


----------



## dyna

PivotPunch said:


> Tbf Willson gave Glazkov a tough fight and is a crafty journeyman with a chin.
> 
> Yes Jones is in horrible physical condition though. You have to keep in mind that he is a former WW though fighting at HW (how often has that happened) and he isn't made to carry that much weight even with his height CW is the max and now he is well above 40 and has a lot of wear and tear.
> If he was younger and in shape then he could possibly get a title shot because his skills are still there and his chin even holds up at HW


Guillermo Jones is like Carlos Monzon if Carlos took weight cutting seriously.

I don't think calling him a former WW is 100% right despite being it being a fact.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Jeez, Jones looks like he downed a beer before that fight. Man, he looks really out of shape. Stomach for miles. :lol:

Watching that fight gave me diabetes.


----------



## One to watch

I'll bet all you cruiser boys are excited for bellew-Flores,confirmed today.

Probaly the best match that could be made in the divison.


----------



## dyna

One to watch said:


> I'll bet all you cruiser boys are excited for bellew-Flores,confirmed today.
> 
> Probaly the best match that could be made in the divison.


Not just the division, all of boxing.
And not just for today, we have to go back in time to find better.


----------



## Cableaddict

One to watch said:


> I'll bet all you cruiser boys are excited for bellew-Flores,confirmed today.
> 
> Probaly the best match that could be made in the divison.


Truly ridiculous. But to be fair, Bellew has kind of earned an easy bout.

ONE easy bout.


----------



## dyna

Cableaddict said:


> Truly ridiculous. But to be fair, Bellew has kind of earned an easy bout.
> 
> ONE easy bout.


He just had one :shitstir


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> He just had one :shitstir


Makabu? Are you nuts? Makabu isn't super fast, or super-skilled, but he's quite possibly the hardest puncher in the division, which is really saying something.


----------



## andyZor

Usyk is gonna get KO'd late rounds or outpointed, not easily, but outpointed. Experience will prevail, but I think this fight will be a war, potential FOTY candidate. Sure i'm Polish and maybe there is a little bias but I also said about Olympic Gold Medalist Chakhiev when he fought Diablo..And Diablo beat him on his own territory. Usyk is good, don't get me wrong he has the credentials, but he has beaten nobody.


----------



## Mexi-Box

andyZor said:


> Usyk is gonna get KO'd late rounds or outpointed, not easily, but outpointed. Experience will prevail, but I think this fight will be a war, potential FOTY candidate. Sure i'm Polish and maybe there is a little bias but I also said about Olympic Gold Medalist Chakhiev when he fought Diablo..And Diablo beat him on his own territory. Usyk is good, don't get me wrong he has the credentials, but he has beaten nobody.


Might be right. I know I read Lebedev thinks Glowacki will win, but I think, *I think* I read someone post that Drozd also thinks Glowacki takes it.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> still...


Mchunu's stamina can only be rivaled by Makabu's slow start.

Outrageous cases of zygotical sabbatory anaemia.


----------



## Cableaddict

andyZor said:


> *Usyk is gonna get KO'd late rounds or outpointed, not easily, but outpointed. *Experience will prevail, but I think this fight will be a war, potential FOTY candidate. Sure i'm Polish and maybe there is a little bias but I also said about Olympic Gold Medalist Chakhiev when he fought Diablo..And Diablo beat him on his own territory. Usyk is good, don't get me wrong he has the credentials, but he has beaten nobody.


I don't see Usyk losing on points, unless the judging is rigged. He's too athletic and slippery, IMO. He knows how to fight safely from outside, when necessary. Glowacki definitely has skills, and quick hands, but he's not overall as fast nor as athletic as Usyk. He's at his best when countering. Glow did incredibly well against the very crafty Cunningham, but Cunningham stupidly tried to take the fight to Glow. That was suicide. I don't think Usyk will give Glow many opportunities to counter.

I can definitely see Glowacki taking Usyk out, but he will probably have to trap Usyk in a corner, and that's not easy. Still, Glow is a really tough guy (he's never even been KD'd) so he will get his chances.
----------------------------

50 / 50 fight for me. I don't even know who to root for. 

LOVE Usyk, but we just don't know enough about him. Has he ever been in a fight where he took a lot of heavy punishment, but hung in there and won? I can't remember, but then I've only seen maybe 5-6 of his pro bouts.


----------



## Cableaddict

I just checked Boxrec. Usyk also has a 3" reach advantage on Glowacki. 

Given Usyk's speed & ability to move laterally, that becomes a HUGE advantage.


----------



## andyZor

Can't wait for that fight!


----------



## DrMo

91kg Olympic final highlights



Spoiler











Quite a catchy tune ^ can someone translate the lyrics?


----------



## PivotPunch

DrMo said:


> 91kg Olympic final highlights
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a catchy tune ^ can someone translate the lyrics?


A disgusting robbery


----------



## dyna

When he was still 154


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> When he was still 154


- Holy sheeet...


----------



## Lester1583

Lebedev is fighting Gassiev later this year, according to Ryabinsky.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> 154 is all I live for


There's definitely a correlation between high pitched broken english and punch resistance.

Ibeabuchi and Guillermo prove my revolutionary theory.

We're on the verge of something big here.


----------



## Lester1583

Roman Romanchuk, the great slugger has died.

37 years old.






@Vysotsky


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Roman Romanchuk, the great slugger has died.
> 
> 37 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vysotsky


wtf heart attack. Guy is honestly one of my favourite fighters ever amateur, pro, any combat sport. Didn't know he started out as a kickboxer either until just now. I remember how excited i was circa 2010 when there was talk of him possibly fighting in WSB during its first season and/or competing in Russian Nationals after all that legal bullshit was behind him. Even have video of him training for it and sparring to get back into shape but it never ended up happening.

I have a Romanchuk folder with around 30 of his fights and his 2 fights against Alekseev at Nationals were one of my few unicorn fights. Eventually got one of them from their 2003 bout. I have fights of his against Uzelkov and Kucher too. If that shooting never happened and he turned pro after getting screwed over in the 2007 Nationals for Lebziak's favourite son Chakhkiev he would have handled the CW's at the time circa 2010-13 with Huck, YPH, USS. Sad day.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Guy is honestly one of my favourite fighters ever amateur, pro, any combat sport.


Loved by the russians and ukranians, which is sadly not always the case these days.

But fans knew - Roman Romanych always brought power and excitement.



Vysotsky said:


> Didn't know he started out as a kickboxer either until just now.


2002:











Vysotsky said:


> I have a Romanchuk folder with around 30 of his fights and his 2 fights against Alekseev at Nationals were one of my few unicorn fights. Eventually got one of them from their 2003 bout. I have fights of his against Uzelkov and Kucher too.


Don't forget his epic slugfest with Luis Ortiz Alarcon





So many great fights he had.

@Kid Cubano
@Rigondeaux
@Chacal 
@dyna



Vysotsky said:


> I remember how excited i was circa 2010 when there was talk of him possibly fighting in WSB
> If that shooting never happened and he turned pro after getting screwed over in the 2007 Nationals for Lebziak's favourite son Chakhkiev he would have handled the CW's at the time circa 2010-13 with Huck, YPH, USS. Sad day.


RRR was the fighter that everyone wanted to turn pro.

One of major wasted talents in recent amateur boxing history.


----------



## Lester1583

By the way, I hope you didn't miss Trojan's yesterday's fight, @Vysotsky.

As always, fun, quick and painful.






You were wrong, @Mexi-Box.
The Cuenca fights are exceptions.

The Eagle is one of the most exciting fighters in boxing today.

He's flawed, vulnurable but athletic and one of the hardest punchers in boxing, bar none.

He's got that sharp KO punching power - can turn any fight around (happened in the past) with only a couple of shots.



dkos said:


> Keita Obara just got wrecked in two rounds against IBF light welter champ Eduard Troyanovsky (he who beat Cuenca x2).
> 
> Troyanovsky looks a talent; hopefully he can get a big fight next.





adamcanavan said:


> Troyanovsky has really impressed me recently, I think he'd give Crawford real problems


He's not on Crow's level.
Too many holes in his defense.
Would lose badly.

But put him against someone like Matthysse, Broner, Molina jr and he may surprise you.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Perun's Thunder in both fists


The Ortiz fight is mental but the Cammarelle slugfest is my favourite. Moves up to SHW on short notice for the Worlds after Timurziev is diagnosed with that brain tumor (shit just remembered he died too) and beats Roberto going toe to toe. Roberto was one of the hardest punchers in the game and went on to win the Worlds twice and Olympics.

P.S. i have a clip of it but can't remember off the top of my head. In the 2006 Euro's Timurziev dropped Cammarelle right, not the other way around? Only time Roberto was ever down IIRC.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> By the way, I hope you didn't miss Trojan's yesterday's fight, @Vysotsky.
> 
> As always, fun, quick and painful.


God damn hadn't seen video of it. Troya is viscous when he smells blood.


----------



## Vysotsky

lol In spite of all his accomplishments i still can't help but laugh at Roberto never being able to with the European Championships. Povetkin x2, Timurziev, Kuzmin, Omarov at Euro's and Romanchuk at Worlds.. Never beat a Russian in major competition including all the tournaments he did win.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Jesus, Lester, that was hilarious. Trovyanovsky is an idiot. Does a blackflip after knocking Obara out of the ring even though the fight wasn't stopped yet. :rofl

Also, the dude almost got his head caved-in during the first round. That was a funny ass fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> The Ortiz fight is mental but the Cammarelle slugfest is my favourite.


Just rewatched it.

More brutal than half of heavyweight pro-fights.



Vysotsky said:


> P.S. i have a clip of it but can't remember off the top of my head. In the 2006 Euro's Timurziev dropped Cammarelle right, not the other way around? Only time Roberto was ever down IIRC.


Dropped Cammarelle in the third round, If I'm not mistaken.

Camarelle also took a standing 8 count in the second.

Wasn't Timurziev the only guy to drop Povetkin in the amateurs?


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Jesus, Lester, that was hilarious. Trovyanovsky is an idiot. Does a blackflip after knocking Obara out of the ring even though the fight wasn't stopped yet. :rofl
> 
> Also, the dude almost got his head caved-in during the first round. That was a funny ass fight.


Told you so, M-B.

Trojan's like Herbie Hide with balls.

The first round wobble was just a glimpse of what can happen in his fights.

He was badly rocked and dropped by Lacerda - got up and stopped him in the last round.

Was getting outboxed by Shakhnazaryan - stopped him with a couple of punches.

Just ignore the Cuenca borefests.

It was funny to read predictions on the Cuenca fight, by the way.

As Trojan is pretty much a total unknown to boxing fans.

"He'll get easily outboxed", "terrible match-up for him", some even said The Eagle's got average power.

But those who watched him knew that Cuenca was actually tailor made for Trojan.

A no-power defensive messiboy can't exploit Trojan's biggest weaknesses - leaky defense coupled with a shaky chin.

He surprised some by fighting more-controlled than usual (which led to less action) and dominated (more or less) Cuenca twice.

Make no mistake about it - Trojan can knock out pretty much anybody at the weight - he's that explosive.

Ryabinsky has said that they are aiming at Crawford - which is not a good idea, as was said above.



Vysotsky said:


> God damn hadn't seen video of it. Troya is viscous when he smells blood.


Check this out - Eduard wins the CIS Kickboxing championship:





By KO, as always.


----------



## okrick

I've heard Maxim Vlasov vs Thabiso Mchunu, in November


----------



## Vysotsky

Wlod vs Durodula in Nov. Wlod is still only 34 but has been on the shelf for a couple years and hasn't looked good since Chakhkiev. His constant lack of activity should cost him against Durodola unless it's like the Chakhkiev fight where the opponents aggression forces him to fight then it could get interesting.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lebedev vs Gassiev Dec 3rd and the card will also include Kudryashov along with the pro debut of amateur beast Aleksei Egorov who was 200lb Champion in APB having gone 5-0 in the organization including two wins over Clemente Russo. Egorov is around 6'1, is built like a tank, aggressive and has a high output, guy is beastly. Ryabinskiy also has 4-0 CW prospect Aleksei Papin who has looked quite good so far. I hope Vassiliy Levit turns pro so bad get on it K2.

Quick Hl of one of the Russo fights but the full thing is on youtube too. Egorov with the Imperial Russian colors of white, black, and yellow on his trunks.






Edit - Actually Egorov would make a phenomenal sparring partner for Lebedev in the upcoming Gassiev fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


>


"He ducked him!", "No, he ducked him!", "His PPV is bigger!", "I'm ok with 6 voluntary defenses in a row! I'm a fan!", "Marinate it more! He's not ready!"

Worse than animals.

And the Cruiserweights just keep on delivering the only thing that really matters.

Boxing.


----------



## DrMo

Egorov is quality, nice to see him turn pro.

There's an interesting fight in South Africa next month, the unbeaten Danish prospect Micki Nielsen vs Kevin Lerena (15-1)

http://boxrec.com/boxer/580282


----------



## Smirk

If someone PMs me a link to watch Glow-Usyk once it's posted I would appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Usyk now a champion.


----------



## dyna

Glowacki had the home advantage, a phone booth sized for children.
And The Living God still pulled it off.
Easily.


----------



## Lester1583

He has descended.






Forget Lara, to hell with Rigo, fuck Crawford.

Here's your new Slick God.

@bballchump11 
@Zopilote


----------



## Berliner

DrMo said:


> Egorov is quality, nice to see him turn pro.


If it is the guy I think about yeah... He makes a good pro. Also has good power I think.


----------



## Vysotsky

So a few thoughts for my Cruiserweight Brethren.

- After rewatching the fight, this time the Sky broadcast, it had more action and wasn't as disappointing as when i watched it live. I was overly critical of Usyk watching live mainly wanting him to throw more combinations and while he did fight more cautious it wasn't as bad as my first impression. Definitely a very impressive outing and accomplishment. I hope Glowacki gets right back in the mix taking on somebody like Kucher or Kalenga rather than a nobody.

- The degree to which the fight was uncompetitive was almost entirely due to Glowacki's feet and it was amplified into a massive flaw against this particular opponent but there are quite a few CW's i think would fare much better against Usyk than the Pole. I don't see him taking on all comers with that degree of comfort.

- I currently believe that Lebedev, Dorticos, Briedis, Drozd are the four CW's who possess footwork that would make it possible for them to still implement their game against Usyk and not be shut down with his movement and footwork alone. Gassiev could be a threat but i'll have to see more, at this point it looks like his frightening power can only be delivered when stationary and he may be too flat footed but we'll find out much more in the Lebedev fight. Those four are the guys who can be most competitive IMO and the fights i would like to see most.

Annnnnnnnnnd lastly, i have always disliked Bellew because every single interview or sound clip i heard was more cringeworthy and retarded than the last but i thought he did an excellent job on the Sky broadcast and it may be the first time i can ever say that about a British boxing commentator. Must say i don't have the same visceral disdain for the man as i did.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Annnnnnnnnnd lastly, i have always disliked Bellew because every single interview or sound clip i heard was more cringeworthy and retarded than the last but i thought he did an excellent job on the Sky broadcast and it may be the first time i can ever say that about a British boxing commentator. Must say i don't have the same visceral disdain for the man as i did.


Usyk is Midas.

Everything his light shines upon turns to gold.

Hence Bellew's improvement.

He'll be shit next time.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk is Midas.
> 
> Everything his light shines upon turns to gold.
> 
> Hence Bellew's improvement.
> 
> He'll be shit next time.


Usyk vs JCG who would you take? I really want to see a Huck fight i think he would utterly embarrass him.


----------



## Brownies

Although not as exciting as I expected, the fact that Glowacki still looked a bit dangerous in the 12th made it enjoyable. I had the fight really close after 6 or 7 rounds, but Usyk really dominated the 2nd half of the fight and landed some really good combinations later on. Really good performance by Usyk. Yeah he had a stylistic advantage, but Glowacki still looked really good to me yesterday, setting up some nice traps that would've caught a lesser fighter. That sneaky right hook of him is not as effective against a southpaw, but still came close to land clean a few times in the first half.


----------



## Flea Man

Bellew's cometary was excellent. 

Usyk is a God amongst cruisers.


----------



## adamcanavan

Flea Man said:


> Bellew's cometary was excellent.
> 
> Usyk is a God amongst cruisers.


A cruiserweight god you say?

:glennsmall


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> Bellew's cometary was excellent.
> 
> Usyk is a God amongst cruisers.


And thus spoke Flea, arisen from the death.

Praise Usyk


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Usyk vs JCG who would you take? I really want to see a Huck fight i think he would utterly embarrass him.


Your counterpunching skills are exquisite.

I was about to ask you almost the same question.

A close largely unventful fight with neither man gaining the upper hand.

Sanya scoring points from a distance with not so hard-looking punches, Gomez _(we're talking the early, the best version of him here) _being slightly more aggressive _(but only compared to Usyk)_ landing the occasional harder shots.

Both receive criticism from everyone, except hardcore fans - Usyk is called a runner, Gomez limited.

Cieslak's stoppage of Guilian Ilie who hasn't been the same since the Rakhim KO:





Huck said he's interested in facing Usyk.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Huck said he's interested in facing Usyk.


In Germany for 5 million euros? lol I would be shocked if Huck was non delusional enough with his demands to actually make the fight possible but i hope i'm wrong. Cieslak is looking like a legit prospect and with wins over Abdoul, Rosberg, Cox, Palacios some pretty stiff competition.

Clearly Bashir's strategy revolved around Usyk not staying in the pocket to avoid counters or exchanges but i'm really hoping that game plan was solely because of the step up in competition, going for a belt, breaking Evan Fields record. If that more risk averse gameplan becomes his style i'll be immensely disappointed. Thing is Usyk's hand speed is so good that its difficult to counter or punch with him and turn it into an exchange as we saw in the later rounds when he did start throwing those 5 punch combos they literally froze Glowacki. He had no issue doing it against Medzhidov, Joyce, Fa. Basically i want more Nazarov and less Saitov.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Thing is Usyk's hand speed is so good that its difficult to counter or punch with him and turn it into an exchange as we saw in the later rounds when he did start throwing those 5 punch combos they literally froze Glowacki.


I've already seen some label him featherfisted.

It was clearly a very restrained performance from Sanya.

He can do much more offensively.



Vysotsky said:


> Basically i want more Nazarov and less Saitov.


We've got SuperVasya for this.

Usyk needs to amp up his dance game even more.

To become the most hardcorest, inaccessible P4P-king in the most hardcorest division of them all.

Gopak of Death.



Vysotsky said:


> Glowacki.


It was a bad stylistic match-up for Glow.

Hope to see him soon against a worthy opponent.

Like Kudryashov.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Like Kudryashov.


lol Yes. Kudryashov/Glowacki and Chakhkiev/Cieslak.


----------



## dyna

How many other titlefights actually managed to end with a


Spoiler



double knockdown


 that resulted in a KO?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> 4th IBF cruiserweight title fight, and the most epic finish of all championship bouts of all time.
> Unsung war with an ending so epic a 3 year old got a beard from it.





dyna said:


> How many other titlefights actually managed to end with a


I even mentioned you:
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/legendary-legends.66636/page-13#post-2595671

Who can I trust now?

Feel betrayed.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> I even mentioned you:
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/legendary-legends.66636/page-13#post-2595671
> 
> Who can I trust now?
> 
> Feel betrayed.


:lol: that's why it felt similar/deja vu.

I'm often up during the night and can forget things.

Knew about the fight but forgot it was mentioned a short while before to me.
I'm ashamed


----------



## dyna

And please don't tell me anyone here has linked Parlov-Camel 2 before.
Because if so, I've truly forgotten about it.
And the download of it is ever so slow, but I'll try to get it on youtube once all is done.

The first cruiserweight title fight ended in a draw.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> I'm often up during the night and can forget things.


It's all good.

Got the same problem.

A bit of walking helps usually:


----------



## dyna

Mate Parlov - Camel 2 still downloading, at the ever so slow 18 kb/s and sometimes 0...

Don't expect anything exciting from Parlov.
He was pretty much just jab and a very accurate straight left and his footwork was his defence. The Slavic Lara.

But the fight features the first cruiserweight champion, which redeems everything

And Parlov was a great amateur.


----------



## Cableaddict

Mairis Briedis has a fight coming up on Oct 15th, vs some guy named Simon Valily.

If you didn't see Briedis' impressive May 14th win over Durodola, I suggest you watch it soon. Briedis took 3-4 rounds to get going, but then he just took Duradola to school. Supposedly he even had a broken rib going into the fight, which might explain his slow start. 

For the few guys on this thread that don't already know about Briedis: 
While he's not a perfect fighter, he's very VERY good and really exciting to watch.

Dunno a thing about Valily, (does anyone here?) but he's 9 (2) -0, FWIW. He's from the UK, so if nothing else there should be some decent western media buzz for this fight.


----------



## Eoghan

Cableaddict said:


> Mairis Briedis has a fight coming up on Oct 15th, vs some guy named Simon Valily.
> 
> If you didn't see Briedis' impressive May 14th win over Durodola, I suggest you watch it soon. Briedis took 3-4 rounds to get going, but then he just took Duradola to school. Supposedly he even had a broken rib going into the fight, which might explain his slow start.
> 
> For the few guys on this thread that don't already know about Briedis:
> While he's not a perfect fighter, he's very VERY good and really exciting to watch.
> 
> Dunno a thing about Valily, (does anyone here?) but he's 9 (2) -0, FWIW. He's from the UK, so if nothing else there should be some decent western media buzz for this fight.


Very good amateur, but has had his run ins with the law throughout his career, looks as if his boxing career is kind of fizzling out. Undercard to the Bellew fight, so he should get some attention. Assuming both get through their respective fights, I very much look forward to Bellew-Briedis


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> And Parlov was a great amateur.


Wrong video.

Two words.

Oleg Korotaev.

Can you hear it?

It's @Vysotsky's inhuman battle cry.

He knows what that name means...

Terror.


----------



## dyna

Shame about the cut


----------



## Mexi-Box

So what's going on with Drozd? Is he coming out of injury to fight Bellew? I remember reading an article about him going into training camp a long time ago.


----------



## dyna

If Drozd fights Bellew and Bellew beats a clearly injury ruined fighter and the British boxing forum calls the CW fighters shit as a result.

I'll seriously become a danger and may have to spend some times in a mental ward.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


> If Drozd fights Bellew and Bellew beats a clearly injury ruined fighter and the British boxing forum calls the CW fighters shit as a result.
> 
> I'll seriously become a danger and may have to spend some times in a mental ward.


It was funny seeing some of you guys with egg on your face after he knocked out Makabu. It'd probably be even funnier if Bellew goes on to beat Drozd.


----------



## dyna

Mexi-Box said:


> It was funny seeing some of you guys with egg on your face after he knocked out Makabu. It'd probably be even funnier if Bellew goes on to beat Drozd.


Nothing funny about a fighter ruined by injuries, especially if British casuals will act like Drozd is anywhere near prime.


----------



## dyna

Any way.

Cruiserweight contender gets beaten by underrated underdog.
Now 2 exciting cruiserweight contenders.

Cruiserweight always wins.


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> Nothing funny about a fighter ruined by injuries, especially if British casuals will act like Drozd is anywhere near prime.


I didn't know Drozd was hurt so badly. Damn. Just how bad IS a tendon rupture? 
If it's completely healed, then I'm not sure you can describe him as "ruined."

Supposedly Drozd is still actively seeking a fight with Bellew, so he's probably in good shape, mentally. He's still "champion in recess," correct?

The problem is he's 36 y-o, and relies a lot on his excellent speed & footwork, which of course are the first things to go. Plus, Bellew (to my surprise) is looking really good. It was no fluke that he beat Makabu. - so that could be it for Drozd, regardless. He sure did give us some great fights.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> I didn't know Drozd was hurt so badly. Damn. Just how bad IS a tendon rupture?
> If it's completely healed, then I'm not sure you can describe him as "ruined."
> 
> Supposedly Drozd is still actively seeking a fight with Bellew, so he's probably in good shape, mentally. He's still "champion in recess," correct?
> 
> The problem is he's 36 y-o, and relies a lot on his excellent speed & footwork, which of course are the first things to go. Plus, Bellew (to my surprise) is looking really good. It was no fluke that he beat Makabu. - so that could be it for Drozd, regardless. He sure did give us some great fights.


Actually he's already 37 and has been out of the ring for more than a year so how he'll look upon his return after such a bad injury is a complete unknown.


----------



## Cableaddict

Huck vs McKenzie, this Saturday, seems to have been cancelled.

:sad5

This is becoming a trend.


----------



## Berliner

McKenzie just too scared!


----------



## dyna

Soon


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Soon


- When?!


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Don't expect anything exciting from Parlov.
> He was pretty much just jab and a very accurate straight left and his footwork was his defence. The Slavic Lara.
> 
> But the fight features the first cruiserweight champion, which redeems everything
> 
> And Parlov was a great amateur.


That's an insult to the Yugoslavian legend.

Parlov had that style that should be irritating on paper - a classic amateur jab-first boxer-mover.

But it wasn't.

His gliding movement never resembled running.
Those pivots were excellent, even elegant at times.

Dat backhand jab doe - looked like he was chopping trees with a sausage.

Not much of a physical presense, even though he looked like Marijan Benes' cousin.

Put him in a strict fencing match and he's an unsolvable problem for many.

Check out his title-winning performance against his long-time bitch Cuello.
The Wilder-Scott-like ending.

I think @Bill Jincock mentioned that Parlov had weight problems - hence the cruiserweight adventure.

Franklin beat both Camel and Parlov - which makes him the proto Cruiserweight champion.


----------



## dyna

And thus it began.

2nd Cruiserweight title fight, 1st cruiserweight champion.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> And thus it began.
> 
> 2nd Cruiserweight title fight, 1st cruiserweight champion.


A fight that is both cruiserweight and legendary?

- Vandammazing upload, metal brother.









Don't have time to watch it right now.

Will watch it later and score it for Parlov.

Stay euro.


----------



## Flea Man

Pavlov was quality. Supreme footwork and utterly bizarre style overall. A very awkward pure boxer.


----------



## dyna

My expectations I had from reading a little on Parlov were easily exceeded by the fights I've seen now.

Comparing him with Lara was rather off the mark.


----------



## dyna

Double post


----------



## dyna

Parlov-Camel got y'all shook.


----------



## Vysotsky

Edit


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


>





dyna said:


>


Genesis.

Inaccessible.

One-paced.

Trance-inducing.

Trail of Jabs.

Hourglass Sanatorium.

Ascension.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Me watching Ruiz - Tua:


Jokes aside, but this is exactly how I picture @dyna looks:





Style, 'stache, attitude, everything.

Always read his posts in Toto Bergmann's voice.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Mexi-Box

I can't read backwards writing. What does it say?


----------



## Cableaddict

Mexi-Box said:


> I can't read backwards writing. What does it say?


"El Lebedevo vs Gassievo."

A brilliant fight. I'd love to see Bellew fight the winner, for all the marbles.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Godz of Thunder coming back to rule the world:


Because I know you were a fan:


Back when MMA was truly a no holds barred coliseum:





And was this larger-than-life awesome:


----------



## Lester1583

Chinny said:


>


Emotions run through me like immigrants through the border fence:




@dyna


----------



## Lester1583

Briedis with ease:





Took a few light shots though.


----------



## DrMo




----------



## Cableaddict

^ Bellew looking good in that fight, but Flores wasn't exactly a serious threat.

It looks like Bellew wants to fight Haye at HW. This makes sense. Why not grab a quick payday, before facing the elite guys at CW, who will likely eat Bellew for lunch? I was massively impressed with Tony's performance against Makabu, but that was likely his last hurrah.

I really like the guy, but he can't beat Lebedev, and Usyk would make him look foolish.


----------



## Berliner

Huck fights Kucher November 19! Showing his balls while fighting a dangerous guy like Kucher!
But at the end. This will be easy work for the Käptn!


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Jokes aside, but this is exactly how I picture @dyna looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Style, 'stache, attitude, everything.
> 
> Always read his posts in Toto Bergmann's voice.


As a matter of fact.

I am...


----------



## DrMo

Berliner said:


> Huck fights Kucher November 19! Showing his balls while fighting a dangerous guy like Kucher!
> But at the end. This will be easy work for the Käptn!


Good fight, I think Huck wins on points but it'll be close


----------



## DrMo

Big Joe is back! Vs Yves Ngabu (16-0) on 11th November. 

Meanwhile Ryad Merhy is still fighting journeymen, he's class imo & really should be stepping up his level of competition soon.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Berliner said:


> Huck fights Kucher November 19! Showing his balls while fighting a dangerous guy like Kucher!
> But at the end. This will be easy work for the Käptn!


Didn't people also think Glowacki was going to be easy for Huck?


----------



## dyna

Mexi-Box said:


> Didn't people also think Glowacki was going to be easy for Huck?


Berliner predicted Glowacki iirc.


----------



## Berliner

dyna said:


> Berliner predicted Glowacki iirc.


Cant remember anymore.
But I dont think that Kucher will be easy work. It will be a war. Huck might lose he might win. Who knows.
I think he just has a bit more speed and power and Kucher is a bit slow and "one paced".


----------



## thehook13

DrMo said:


>


Beats a shot Flores, thinks he can call out anyone at CW or HW


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Because I know you were a fan:


When i was a kid finding Vovchanchyn footage was a hobby of my i have almost all of his NHB footage.


----------



## Vysotsky

Wouldn't be a proper Cruiserweight thread without the God






Honorary CW since he hit as hard as one


----------



## Vysotsky

Edit


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Wouldn't be a proper Cruiserweight thread without the God


Jirov, like Kostya, could've been a better pro boxer, don't you think?

But it's hard to resist the fight when tiger's blood runs through your veins and your bodypunching is berlenbachesque.



Vysotsky said:


> When i was a kid finding Vovchanchyn footage was a hobby of my i have almost all of his NHB footage.


Thanks, I've been meaning to watch some pre-MMA Vovchanchyn.

I'm gonna go and sexually insult a tyrannosaurus now.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Thanks, I've been meaning to watch some pre-MMA Vovchanchyn.
> 
> I'm gonna go and sexually insult a tyrannosaurus now.


Royce Gracie is a 'Legend" for winning two 8 man NHB tournaments, Igor won eight and went on a 37 fight win streak or something insane like that.






Nutter was Mark Coleman's protege Igor ended his career.










Against some 300lb beasts


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Royce Gracie is a 'Legend" for winning two 8 man NHB tournaments, Igor won eight and went on a 37 fight win streak or something insane like that.


Been years since I watched Vovhchanchyn _(and I watched all of his fights)_, but I remember that by the time he got to Pride he was already on the decline cuz of that unparalleled killing spree.

What was even more impressive about Vovchanchyn, aside from the fact that he undeniably proved that (kick)boxing is king, was that he was like Fedor, not even a big guy.


----------



## Vysotsky

Rumors of Usyk fighting on the Hopkins/Smith undercard on HBO against Masternak. Not a great opponent but for a first title defense 3 months after winning the belt to get some American exposure acceptable enough. Masternak clearly isn't top shelf but he gave Kalenga and Bellew tough fights and is the second best win on Drozd and Bellew's resume. Keeping Usyk busy is important imo sitting around waiting for a unification to fall into his lap is not the move he needs to follow the Golovkin activity approach.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Jirov, like Kostya, could've been a better pro boxer, don't you think?
> 
> But it's hard to resist the fight when tiger's blood runs through your veins and your bodypunching is berlenbachesque.
> 
> [/QUOTE


Ya i have always felt bad for Jirov he managed to get HBO exposure but doesn't mean much when you're toiling inside the invisible division as far as America is concerned with no fanbase and the network doesn't push to make fights happen for you. The era was actually decent with the likes of JCG, Hill, Nelson, Tiozzo had he faced off against them or early contender versions of Braithwaite and Mormeck it could have been worth while. Unfortunately it was still a fractured 'globalized' sport and unification against Champs in Germany or The UK was near impossible. I don't think having that piece of shit Gotzev as a manager did him any favors nor did changing trainers.

I always thought the guy he had earlier in his career who looked like an Italian American gave good instructions especially as it pertained to remaining defensively responsible. Thell Torrence may have been a disciple of Fudge and worked with some great fighters but he was fucking worthless in that Toney fight. All he had to offer was 'keep punching'. Jirov was an utter savage inside the ring so he could fall prey to letting things degenerate into a battle of wills and balls but he had much better skills than he showed through much of his career and he needed the right trainer to maintain the appropriate balance. Winning the Val Barker while beating three pro Champions (Tarver, Gonzalez and Ross in any just world) doesn't happen on a fluke.

Actually somewhat on topic i really hope Golovkin avoids the Jirov and Tszyu pitfalls. I can understand him wanting to unify the division, break the title defense record and bludgeon that ****** Canelo and support it but after next year if he accomplishes that i really want to see Gena pull a Micky Walker and test himself to the limits. SMW is pretty shit so maybe fight the Degale/Jack winner but after that jump to LHW.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Vysotsky said:


> Ya i have always felt bad for Jirov he managed to get HBO exposure but doesn't mean much when you're toiling inside the invisible division as far as America is concerned with no fanbase and the network doesn't push to make fights happen for you. The era was actually decent with the likes of JCG, Hill, Nelson, Tiozzo had he faced off against them or early contender versions of Braithwaite and Mormeck it could have been worth while. Unfortunately it was still a fractured 'globalized' sport and unification against Champs in Germany or The UK was near impossible. I don't think having that piece of shit Gotzev as a manager did him any favors nor did changing trainers.
> 
> I always thought the guy he had earlier in his career who looked like an Italian American gave good instructions especially as it pertained to remaining defensively responsible. Thell Torrence may have been a disciple of Fudge and worked with some great fighters but he was fucking worthless in that Toney fight. All he had to offer was 'keep punching'. Jirov was an utter savage inside the ring so he could fall prey to letting things degenerate into a battle of wills and balls but he had much better skills than he showed through much of his career and he needed the right trainer to maintain the appropriate balance. Winning the Val Barker while beating three pro Champions (Tarver, Gonzalez and Ross in any just world) doesn't happen on a fluke.
> 
> Actually somewhat on topic i really hope Golovkin avoids the Jirov and Tszyu pitfalls. I can understand him wanting to unify the division, break the title defense record and bludgeon that ****** Canelo and support it but after next year if he accomplishes that i really want to see Gena pull a Micky Walker and test himself to the limits. SMW is pretty shit so maybe fight the Degale/Jack winner but after that jump to LHW.


Golovkin looks very small to me. He doesn't look like a big MW by any means. I think he can takeover at SMW, but I honestly think he would get demolished at LHW. He could probably beat Stevenson, but I think Kovalev, Beterbiev, or even Gvodzyk are just too big and would wreck him.


----------



## Vysotsky

Mexi-Box said:


> Golovkin looks very small to me. *He doesn't look like a big MW by any means*. I think he can takeover at SMW, but I honestly think he would get demolished at LHW. He could probably beat Stevenson, but I think Kovalev, Beterbiev, or even Gvodzyk are just too big and would wreck him.


Agreed but i want to see what his limits are, i do think Beterbiev is a bad matchup for him, but i don't see him getting steamrolled by the top guys like you. Obviously you need the skills to go along with it but power and chin go a long way in making up for weight discrepancy and Golovkin does have a long reach for his height.


----------



## PivotPunch

Vysotsky said:


> Agreed but i want to see what his limits are, i do think Beterbiev is a bad matchup for him, but i don't see him getting steamrolled by the top guys like you. Obviously you need the skills to go along with it but power and chin go a long way in making up for weight discrepancy and Golovkin does have a long reach for his height.


On paper at least his reach isn't that long. He's 5 10 1/2 and I think his reach is listed at something close to his height that's hardly super long reach. How much does he weigh on fight night? 170? Guys like Adonis Stevenson weigh above 190. maybe he could put on some weight but who knows how it affects him.
168 seems like his limit. And even there it would be interesting how his power works and how he deals with his oppoennts' power and size


----------



## Vysotsky

PivotPunch said:


> On paper at least his reach isn't that long. He's 5 10 1/2 and I think his reach is listed at something close to his height that's hardly super long reach. How much does he weigh on fight night? 170? Guys like Adonis Stevenson weigh above 190. maybe he could put on some weight but who knows how it affects him.
> 168 seems like his limit. And even there it would be interesting how his power works and how he deals with his oppoennts' power and size


His arm pit to end of the fist measurement is 24" same as Froch, Ward's is 21 or 22". Ya he'd be giving away 10-15 lbs but i still want to see it.


----------



## Mexi-Box

PivotPunch said:


> On paper at least his reach isn't that long. He's 5 10 1/2 and I think his reach is listed at something close to his height that's hardly super long reach. How much does he weigh on fight night? 170? Guys like Adonis Stevenson weigh above 190. maybe he could put on some weight but who knows how it affects him.
> 168 seems like his limit. And even there it would be interesting how his power works and how he deals with his oppoennts' power and size


Stevenson is old and chinny, though. I think he's very close to the edge. I really think he'll lose soon.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> pull a Micky Walker and test himself to the limits.


There are limits to what body can do.

There are no limits to what spirit can do.



Lester1583 said:


> The long-awaited Alvarez fight does very little for Golovkin in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Sure, it's gonna be entertaining, it's gonna be big, it's gonna boost winner's profie tremendously.
> 
> Fuck all that.
> 
> Even if Gena stops Alvarez in 1 round, so what?
> 
> Canelo is a good fighter.
> No more, no less.
> 
> He ain't the kind of fighter a win over whom elevates you to pantheon of greats.
> 
> And that's why Golovkin's career has been disappointing so far.
> 
> He at least looks like a fighter who has potential to be more than just a dominant champ in a weak era.
> 
> It's totally understandable why GGG's team chose to not persue Ward.
> It's not really a duck, can't blame them for that - steady income and gradual rise to the top outweighs the shoot for the stars risk/reward in their opinion.
> 
> It's also frustrating for reasonable fans of Gena.
> Cuz they want their favorite fighter to test himself, want to see him against someone who can either expose or bring the best out of him.


In other words, when it comes to manliness, we're always on the same page.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Rumors of Usyk fighting on the Hopkins/Smith undercard on HBO against Masternak. Not a great opponent but for a first title defense 3 months after winning the belt to get some American exposure acceptable enough.


Usyk's team also offered Wlodarczyk the fight reportedly.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk's team also offered Wlodarczyk the fight reportedly.


What ever happened to Wlod/Durodola when did that fall through?

Suppose Wlod would be better although It would make Drozd/Wlod look competitive and people will assume he's shot to bits, Usyk would stop him. Masternak isn't elite but he's decent enough and in his athletic prime. Then again beating Glow who took out Huck and USS followed by Wlod would score the trifecta for finishing the three long reigning champs of the prior era.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> What ever happened to Wlod/Durodola when did that fall through?


Wlod - Duro hasn't been officially signed yet presumably.

There's a possibility of Duro - Kudryashov 2 on the undercardard of Lebedev - Gass.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Agreed but i want to see what his limits are, i do think Beterbiev is a bad matchup for him, but i don't see him getting steamrolled by the top guys like you. Obviously you need the skills to go along with it but power and chin go a long way in making up for weight discrepancy and Golovkin does have a long reach for his height.


He'd be fine against Kov. Great middleweights can fight great light heavyweights no problem.

Ward bad stylistically though. That's not even about size.

Beterbiev is an old school heavyweight. Only a boxing masterclass from GGG can stop him getting battered.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Great middleweights can fight great light heavyweights no problem.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Wlod - Duro hasn't been officially signed yet presumably.
> 
> There's a possibility of Duro - Kudryashov 2 on the undercardard of Lebedev - Gass.


Kudryashov gets spanked again. Guy is slow as fuck with shite defence.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Berliner said:


> Kudryashov gets spanked again. Guy is slow as fuck with shite defence.


I don't like Kudryashov. He has power, but that's about all I see in him. Still, I'd like to see Kudryashov/Gassiev because of that power dynamic.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Kudryashov gets spanked again. Guy is slow as fuck with shite defence.


Still the most destructive puncher in boxing though.

And almost stopped Duro in the first fight.

So, it's gonna be fun at least.

Although I didn't like him in his recovery fight - shades of the post McCline/Toney Samuel Peter - looked like a fighter who realized that power isn't everything but in the process forgot that in his case power is almost everything.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Still the most destructive puncher in boxing though.
> 
> And almost stopped Duro in the first fight.
> 
> So, it's gonna be fun at least.
> 
> Although I didn't like him in his recovery fight - shades of the post McCline/Toney Samuel Peter - looked like a fighter who realized that power isn't everything but in the process forgot that in his case power is almost everything.


:lol: I like that.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol: I like that.


Alas, the resemblance was superficial.

There can be only one Pirog.


----------



## dyna

Kudryashov coming out as Pirog in his next fight.


Golovkin trembling

Ward shaking

Kovalev crying

Oleksandr ready to conquer Russia.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


Knew you'd post that.

As long as Triple G ain't 50 and have cancer he'll be okay.


----------



## dyna

Foster so funny, so much power at light heavy.
So little to offer at heavy.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> As long as Triple G ain't 50 and have cancer he'll be okay.


We can also discuss gifs of Hagler and Monzon.

Dominant middleweights who never moved up in weight due to stylistic/physical/testicular limitations.

We saw what happened to R.Gonzalez - he barely scraped past a fighter whom he would've destroyed at lower weights.

Golovkin is an average-sized pressure fighter who's main weapons are power and durability.
Skilled and not one-dimensional but still.

I'm all for Gena testing himself to the max.

But I'd like to see him against a solid supermiddle at least before making any statements regarding him destroying light heavyweights.

Luckily for him the super middleweight division is a wasteland.
Unluckily for us, his biggest money fight is a non-spectacular light middleweight.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> We can also discuss gifs of Hagler and Monzon.
> 
> Dominant middleweights who never moved up in weight due to stylistic/physical/testicular limitations.
> 
> We saw what happened to R.Gonzalez - he barely scraped past a fighter whom he would've destroyed at lower weights.
> 
> Golovkin is an average-sized pressure fighter who's main weapons are power and durability.
> Skilled and not one-dimensional but still.
> 
> I'm all for Gena testing himself to the max.
> 
> But I'd like to see him against a solid supermiddle at least before making any statements regarding him destroying light heavyweights.
> 
> Luckily for him the super middleweight division is a wasteland.
> Unluckily for us, his biggest money fight is a non-spectacular light middleweight.


I don't think anyone believes he'll destroy opponents at 175 aside from maybe Sanchez. I'd be for him facing Ramirez then the Jack/Degale winner plus all of them are big SMW's with Jack and Degale both having spoken about moving up already. If he won those then try for a LHW belt.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> I don't think anyone believes he'll destroy opponents at 175 aside from maybe Sanchez. I'd be for him facing Ramirez then the Jack/Degale winner plus all of them are big SMW's with Jack and Degale both having spoken about moving up already. If he won those then try for a LHW belt.


Exactly.

I'm only saying he wouldn't look like a fish out of water up there.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


>


Sanya is going to make his HBO on the Hop - Smith undercard.

Masternak and Wlod declined Usyk's team offer.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Sanya is going to make his HBO on the Hop - Smith undercard.
> 
> Masternak and Wlod declined Usyk's team offer.


I suppose this way Poland can still pretend to have dignity, i don't blame them. Either could step in the ring wearing full Hussar armor and still wouldn't make it to the second half of the fight. Sucks for Sasha though hope the opponent is moderately decent.


----------



## Vysotsky




----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> I suppose this way Poland can still pretend to have dignity, i don't blame them. Either could step in the ring wearing full Hussar armor and still wouldn't make it to the second half of the fight. Sucks for Sasha though hope the opponent is moderately decent.


Probably just a low ball offer by K2. Typical.


----------



## dyna




----------



## Lester1583

Rakhim - Maxim Vlasov on the undercard of Lebedev-Gassiev.


----------



## Lester1583

Kudruashov - Santander Silgado on the undercard of Lebedev - Gassiev.

Usyk - Damir Beljo on the undercard of Hop-Smith.

Disappointing.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Kudruashov - Santander Silgado on the undercard of Lebedev - Gassiev.
> 
> Usyk - Damir Beljo on the undercard of Hop-Smith.
> 
> Disappointing.


We were talking Kudrashov/Durodola: II and Usyk/Wlod!


----------



## Berliner

Cool Cherrypick by Usyk. That fight is shite. 
Typical K2 cherrypick.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Ilunga Makaby-Youri Kalenga....

The best fight between two africans since N'Dou-Baloyi.


----------



## adamcanavan

Axe Murderer said:


> Ilunga Makaby-Youri Kalenga....
> 
> The best fight between two africans since N'Dou-Baloyi.


Where'd you see this? this would be an incredible fight


----------



## dyna

He's coming


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk - Damir Beljo on the undercard of Hop-Smith.


Beljo also has declined the offer.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Beljo also has declined the offer.


Not suprising, K2 probably offers 50$ for the fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Not suprising, K2 probably offers 50$ for the fight.


Possible, although in this particular case Usyk's opponent said that the money is good - just not enough time for him to prepare for the fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Usyk vs Mchunu on the undercard of Hop-Smith!

@dyna
@Vysotsky
@Cableaddict
@Mexi-Box
@Berliner
@DrMo
@Flea Man
@Zopilote
@Axe Murderer
@Michael 
@Casual HOOOOOK 
@One to watch


----------



## dyna

The resemblance is uncanny so to say


----------



## adamcanavan

Usyk-Mchunu is a seriously good matchup


----------



## dyna

adamcanavan said:


> a seriously good matchup


Basically the whole division summed up.

3 very good fights in short order.

Huck-Kucher
Lebedev-Gassiev
Usyk-Mchunu


----------



## Berliner

Damn didnt thought Usyk would face anybody good in his first defence. But lets see if it happens. Usyk by late stoppage. Mchunu will run out of stamina again in the later rounds.


----------



## adamcanavan

dyna said:


> Basically the whole division summed up.
> 
> 3 very good fights in short order.
> 
> Huck-Kucher
> Lebedev-Gassiev
> Usyk-Mchunu


Saw somebody mention Kalenga-Makabu in this thread too which would be incredible. Hopefully we get Dorticos in a good fight, Glowacki bouncing back, Chakhkiev & Kudryashov on the Lebedev card plus some decent prospects like Lerena and Mann etc hopefully followed by Bellew-Breidis as well. and that's not mentioning everyone. the division is really healthy for the end of this year and next


----------



## Axe Murderer

:sheeeeit

Thats another good fight at CW the hottest division in boxing ATM

Mchunu will shoulder roll Usyk's ass to sleep...:yep

JK... He might give him a few problems but he will eventually run out of gas and get his glass chin shattered.

Usyk by KO in 10.


----------



## Vysotsky

Great for us, great for the division but will likely be a disaster for HBO and the prospect of more CW's getting on TV lol


----------



## Cableaddict

What a fight! Mchunu needs to work on his conditioning, obviously, and he's not as powerful as Usyk, but he definitely has "similar" skills, and enough power to keep Usyk on his toes.

If Mchunu can maintain a high output for 12 rounds, (or as long as it lasts) then it could be a brilliant fight. Probably though he'll gas and "Oleksakkar" will do his sweet thing in the late rounds.


I hate it, though. One of them has to lose.
- Although a draw, followed by a classic trilogy, would be lovely.


----------



## DrMo

adamcanavan said:


> Saw somebody mention Kalenga-Makabu in this thread too which would be incredible. Hopefully we get Dorticos in a good fight, Glowacki bouncing back, Chakhkiev & Kudryashov on the Lebedev card plus some decent prospects like Lerena and Mann etc hopefully followed by Bellew-Breidis as well. and that's not mentioning everyone. the division is really healthy for the end of this year and next


Lerena isn't very good, he got a gift recently against the equally unimpressive Nielsen & that'll probably be the best win he'll ever get.

Cieslak & Merhy are 2 of the best current prospects imo


----------



## Berliner

DrMo said:


> Lerena isn't very good, he got a gift recently against the equally unimpressive Nielsen & that'll probably be the best win he'll ever get.
> 
> Cieslak & Merhy are 2 of the best current prospects imo


Yes. Cieslak is a great prospect! Could win a title in 1 or two years.


----------



## PivotPunch

Mchunu will be competitive for a few rounds and then usyk will start tu adjust while Mchunu (as always) will slow down and probably get finished. 
mchunu is one of my favourite fighters but he isn't going to beat usyk


----------



## dyna

Shumenov-Doritos

http://www.boxingscene.com/beibut-shumenov-vs-yunier-dorticos--110750


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


> Shumenov-Doritos
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/beibut-shumenov-vs-yunier-dorticos--110750


Saw that on my Twitter feed. Good fight. Doritos probably going to take it, though.


----------



## dyna

I've read a thread on ESB shortly before the fight and people didn't yet believe in the Denis.

The shade of Roy having success was still in their minds



Spoiler: Not for the faint hearted











Lebedev has such nice footwork.


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> Shumenov-Doritos
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/beibut-shumenov-vs-yunier-dorticos--110750


Feh.

I keep waiting for Shumenov to impress me.

Hasn't happened yet.......

He's an interesting guy, a millionaire lawyer who fights purely because he loves the sport, but he just doesn't seem to want it once he actually gets in the ring.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> The shade of Roy having success was still in their minds


You wouldn't believe the amount of shit Lebedev had to endure from casuals in his own country after the Jones KO.

The most prevalent theory was that the fight was a fix.

DKSAB'ness is a universal language.

And, yes, plenty of people were saying that would Toney would give Lebedev a hard fight.

But the chosen few knew that it's going to be a sad one-sided beat down.

Not Ugler, not Qawi, not any of those fake no mas machos.

The Motor City Bad Boy was one of the toughest ever.


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> Shumenov-Doritos
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/beibut-shumenov-vs-yunier-dorticos--110750


Very happy they made this rather than forcing Lebedev to fight each one of the WBA guys one by one and the winner of this (Dorticos) will be a worthy opponent. If The Swan runs through Kalenga, Ramirez, Gassiev, Dorticos in the twilight of his career that would be some legendary shit but i wonder if he'll try and unify against Usyk before Dorticos. CW fucking rocks.

Swan/Gassiev
Usyk/Mchunu
Makabu/Kalenga
Dorticos/Shumenov


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Very happy they made this rather than forcing Lebedev to fight each one of the WBA guys one by one and the winner of this (Dorticos) will be a worthy opponent. If The Swan runs through Kalenga, Ramirez, Gassiev, Dorticos in the twilight of his career that would be some legendary shit but i wonder if he'll try and unify against Usyk before Dorticos. CW fucking rocks.
> 
> Swan/Gassiev
> Usyk/Mchunu
> Makabu/Kalenga
> Dorticos/Shumenov


You forgot Huck-Kucher. Mighty Huck will crush that poor russian guy.


----------



## Cableaddict

Huck just had a heavy bag workout. 12 rounds, & I'm not sure he even broke a sweat.

Jeez, Kucher looked pretty good on paper. :conf Is he always that bad, or did he lay down for this fight?

- Given Huck's interesting (to be nice) career, the latter wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Berliner

Berliner said:


> You forgot Huck-Kucher. Mighty Huck will crush that poor russian guy.


Easy work for Huck. Have to say Huck is back to his best. On that form he would have stopped Glowacki!


----------



## Flea Man

Berliner said:


> Easy work for Huck. Have to say Huck is back to his best. On that form he would have stopped Glowacki!


Absolute bullshit!


----------



## Berliner

Flea Man said:


> Absolute bullshit!


Nah. I am a cruiserweight expert. So you better listen buddy.


----------



## Flea Man

Berliner said:


> Nah. I am a cruiserweight expert. So you better listen buddy.


Nah mate.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> He's coming


Refresh his boxrec page, D.

Be strong.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Refresh his boxrec page, D.
> 
> Be strong.


True greats can always bounce back


----------



## Lester1583

Baptised in Fire and Ice





@dyna
@Vysotsky
@Berliner
@Cableaddict
@bballchump11
@Zopilote
@Mexi-Box
@DrMo
@Axe Murderer


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Baptised in Fire and Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dyna
> @Vysotsky
> @Berliner
> @Cableaddict
> @bballchump11
> @Zopilote
> @Mexi-Box
> @DrMo
> @Axe Murderer


Lebedev looks ridiculous. I guess limiting the drug testing to a single post fight test paid off he has never looked that lean or muscular


----------



## Berliner

Lebedev looks in better shape than I ever saw him before.


----------



## dyna

Meldonium is the most potent PED steroid known to man after all.


----------



## Lester1583

Gassiev - Huck sparring - 2014:





That's a green weak Gassiev, for those who are not familiar with him.

@Berliner 
@Vysotsky 
@dyna 
@Flea Man 
@Chinny 
@Cableaddict 
@Mexi-Box 
@One to watch 
@Casual HOOOOOK 
@DrMo 
@PivotPunch


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Gassiev - Huck sparring - 2014:


Aside from this being the pugilistic equivalent to M.A.D. i'm most interested to see what Gassiev is actually capable of. He has loads of potential with his size and power but the short periods we get to see him in the ring raises questions about how complete he is. I'v seen him throw good combinations in training but it almost never shows up in his fights which makes me wonder if he's a flat footed puncher only capable of getting off when he has a stationary opponent in front of him particularly when they're laying on the ropes. The Swan will keep it in the center of the ring while constantly circling and Murat will be forced to move his feet how he deals with it will say alot about where he is in his development. Ready for the elite or a young 23 still a work in progress.

I like Gassiev but will be rooting for Denis he's 37 and losing now would make it extremely difficult to climb back to the top especially with young guns like Usyk, Gassiev, Briedis, Glowacki, Dorticos on the attack. Swan's recent run is becoming quite impressive and if he knocks off Murat then faces Dorticos or Usyk it will be special. A loss won't hurt Murat any.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Man, Lebedev looks incredible.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Vysotsky said:


> A loss won't hurt Murat any.


For sure, who the hell doesn't want to see Gassiev/Kudryashov? :lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Lebedev - Gassiev - live youtube stream:





@dyna
@bballchump11
@Zopilote
@Mexi-Box
@Cableaddict
@PivotPunch
@DrMo
@Berliner
@Axe Murderer


----------



## dyna

Egorov has nice combos.


----------



## dyna

Round stopped early as Slavov hurt Chakhiev hehe.

Slavos is pretty good, Chakhiev wilder than Pryor on PCP


----------



## PivotPunch

Werewolf is such a weird fighter. When he goes batshit insane he is obviously vulnerable and he doesn't have the cardio to do it for long but when he tries to box he becomes just an average boxer with a bit of a punch. he also only throws single shots. he shouldn't even try to box as if he beats an elite CW that way.
usually it's guys trying to punch too much but some fighters are better off as punchers and doing what they do best rather than trying to fight pretty


----------



## dyna

How was Slavov ever a SMW (has even fought at 160!) btw.

He's 200 now and he's still looking skinny.


----------



## dyna

Vlasov is a nice.

Had a close fight with future SMW champ Ramirez.
But 200 seems 100% natural for him.


Edit: Very good win by Vlasov, another nice contender to the fray.

Chakhiev seems to be done though


----------



## Lester1583

What did I tell you, @Mexi-Box





Kill or be Killed.

@Vysotsky


----------



## Lester1583

Rakhim - Vlasov :





Rumbletastic.


----------



## Cableaddict

Holy FK !

The Sledgehammer just did it again.

Poor Silgado was left twitching on the canvas for several minutes.

That should put Kudryashov squarely in the top ten. Things are getting interesting. I wonder if he's slated for the winner of Lebedev - Gassiev? (hence on the same card.) I know Shumenov is in the mix somehow, but Shumenov kind of sucks.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Muff

Great card so far. Main event about to start.


----------



## Lester1583

Power from Hell:





@bballchump11
@Zopilote
@Bogotazo


----------



## Muff

http://www.vsenabox.ru/

Stream for those wanting to watch.


----------



## dyna

Muff said:


> http://www.vsenabox.ru/
> 
> Stream for those wanting to watch.


Better stream, probably.


----------



## Cableaddict

How weird does this feel:


Freddy Roach, Abel Sanchez, and Michael Buffer, all together in..... in Russia?

Things are changing.


----------



## Muff

dyna said:


> Better stream, probably.


Same one actually.


----------



## Cableaddict

This one has English commentators: (shit video quality, though)

http://live.robinwidget.com/streamv...bedev-vs-murat-gassiev-live-stream-67717.html


----------



## Muff

Gassiev looking for one shot. Needs to put some sort of combos together.


----------



## Cableaddict

Gassiev fighting controlled & confident. - But yeah, not enough output. Maybe he expects Lebedev to tire in the later rounds.

Lebedev more active than you'd expect, esp at his age. Throwing a ton and moving sideways constantly. Nice to see, though he almost looks worried, like if he stops throwing for a second he'll give Gassiev an opening. Well, he's probably right.

Great fight, so far.


----------



## Cableaddict

Gassiev starting to use a left hook to the body instead of his jab. ( ! ) 

Interesting tactic.


----------



## Muff

Gassiev by split decision. Scores were too wide though. Was a really close fight.


----------



## CASH_718

Cableaddict said:


> Holy FK !
> 
> The Sledgehammer just did it again.
> 
> *Poor Silgado was left twitching on the canvas *for several minutes.
> 
> That should put Kudryashov squarely in the top ten. Things are getting interesting. I wonder if he's slated for the winner of Lebedev - Gassiev? (hence on the same card.) I know Shumenov is in the mix somehow, but Shumenov kind of sucks.
> 
> Does anyone know?


Does he have Parkinson? If definitely wasn't from the punch.


----------



## Lester1583

Fuck PPV's. Fuck UFC. Fuck Casuals.






Consider yourself a women, if you don't watch this.

@Hands of Iron
@bballchump11
@Zopilote
@Mexi-Box
@Pedderrs
@DBerry
@Trail
@Axe Murderer
@Bogotazo
@turbotime


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


>


I know how you feel, V.

The better man won.

Not cuz of the scorecards.

Cuz both fighters were the better men tonight.


----------



## dyna

Wild mountain thunder
Echoes my quest
My body aches but I'll not rest
Quartz light to guide me
Till sunrise leads
My passion screams, my heart it bleeds

Then in the distance
I see you stand
On the horizon you raise your hand
In burning rubber
I end my quest


----------



## Smirk

Cableaddict said:


> That should put Kudryashov squarely in the top ten. Things are getting interesting. I wonder if he's slated for the winner of Lebedev - Gassiev? (hence on the same card.) I know Shumenov is in the mix somehow, but Shumenov kind of sucks.
> 
> Does anyone know?


I know that both Gassiev and Shumenov are signed with a certain adviser in desperate need of a periodontist.


----------



## Cableaddict

Can't complain about the cards, as it was close, but I would have given it to the old man. There's just no quit in that old dog. The last few rounds were beautiful.


----------



## Cableaddict

- DAYUM! We gotta' talk about Vlasov - Chakhkiev.

Massively entertaining fight. Chakhkiev doing his best Zab Judah impersonation, and Vlasov so calm & in control. - And coming back after that KD. Impressive.

Somebody school me on Maksim Vlasov. He has a few decent names on his resume, but I don't think I've seen him fight before. He sure looked good today. Can he compete with the top dogs, or has Chakhkiev simply fallen further off his stool?


----------



## Muff

Cableaddict said:


> - DAYUM! We gotta' talk about Vlasov - Chakhkiev.
> 
> Massively entertaining fight. Chakhkiev doing his best Zab Judah impersonation, and Vlasov so calm & in control. - And coming back after that KD. Impressive.
> 
> Somebody school me on Maksim Vlasov. He has a few decent names on his resume, but I don't think I've seen him fight before. He sure looked good today. Can he compete with the top dogs, or has Chakhkiev simply fallen further off his stool?


I think the losses he has came at LHW. From what I've seen people say, he looks much improved and more comfortable at 200. I think it's a case of him looking good and Chakhkiev falling further off his stool as you say.


----------



## Vysotsky

Terrific fight and who would have expected otherwise? Only assholes and noob casuals that's who.

Vlasov/Chakhkiev was rather hilarious Rakhim has horrid, horrid punch resistance and Vlasov is looking good at CW taking out two former amateur stars an Olympic Gold medalist and Sillakh who was roughly 315-15 in the Am's. Maxim will be a solid gatekeeper for the top 10/fringe contender but i don't see him having success against the elite.

Top CW prospect Aleksei Egorov looked excellent on the undercard for those who missed it. Skilled, fast, powerful and superb combination punching and punch variety.






I couldn't watch the fight live and checked the results before seeing it so i was somewhat trying to score it for Gassiev and ended up with a 7-5, 114-113 Lebedev win, and that included giving what i considered 2 swing rounds and 3 close rounds all to Gassiev including the 7th and 10th which at least one of the SKY guys gave to Denis. How anyone has Gassiev winning 8 rounds is ridiculous. I also saw lots of people giving Gassiev the 4th and 6th rounds which were probably the most decisive rounds won by either man in the fight (aside from 5th with the KD) and Lebedev won them both clearly. Also both American judges giving it to the US based Al Haymon fighter wide with 8 rounds doesn't sit well with me. So basically i still had Denis winning while giving Murat the benefit in virtually all the questionable rounds.

As expected Gassiev struggled a little to get shots off against a moving target like Denis although he did better in that regard than i expected which was good to see he also lacks some head movement and defense. Pretty clear to me Usyk would be a terrible stylistic matchup for him. Gassiev against Briedis and Dorticos would be excellent although they do pose similar problems just not to the same extent as Usyk (in addition to being a southpaw which is another minor issue for him imo)

Some people may not be aware but the Lebedev's WBA title wasn't on the line tonight for ridiculous ABC reasons i still don't understand 100% but i believe it had to do with the IBF which would have prevented an immediate rematch from happening because of their stupid rules. Don't know if Denis will still keep the WBA belt now or if they'll rematch right away (which i hope) time will tell.

Not sure about unification prospects for Usyk now. I expect Lebedev will either rematch Murat or fight the Shumenov/Dorticos winner while Bellew is on the path to getting knocked out by Haye.

Ryabinskiy's once glorious stable is now in ruins. Drozd is still MIA after sitting out with injuries although apparently he's ready to come back, Denis lost, Chakhkiev is utterly done at top level, Kudryashov is ready to take another step up, and Troya got sparked. 2 years ago who had two CW Champs with two contenders knocking on title shots and was hoping to have all four belts held by his guys LoL.

P.S. Only remember 1 clinch the entire fight, in the 10th. Fucking right.


----------



## Vysotsky

Just saw this - average score 7-5 Lebedev

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805155631556677632


----------



## Vysotsky

Looking over that averaged scorecard from 16 people and comparing it to my own it's crazy how consistent all the rounds are. The only rounds my card differs on is:

-i gave Lebedev the 6th, they had it a swing round with Gassiev getting a slight edge

- I gave Gassiev the 10th, almost all had Lebedev winning (i noted it as close on my card but like i said i was trying to score it for Murat)

The 6th is a round IMO where some people create a false _momentum narrative_ that doesn't actually exist because of his knockdown scored in the prior round. Scoring the 6th round as an individual round Denis won it clear. Other than that all the rounds are the same.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> The 6th is a round IMO where some people create a false _momentum narrative_ that doesn't actually exist because of his knockdown scored in the prior round. Scoring the 6th round as an individual round Denis won it clear. Other than that all the rounds are the same.


That's a good point. I remember thinking Gassiev took the 6th, but rewatching it, you are correct.

Funny how our brains work.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> That's a good point. I remember thinking Gassiev took the 6th, but rewatching it, you are correct.
> 
> Funny how our brains work.


When scoring i really try to score each individual round rather than getting caught up in the apparent _ebb and flow _or _feel_ of the fight. To assist i usually score each minute of a round so the fighter who wins the majority of the round typically gets it unless something really significant happens as a way to safeguard against guys _stealing_ rounds. If you win 50 seconds of a round total including the last 30 seconds (last impression in peoples minds) but your opponent won 2 minutes worth you lost the round. I.E. Fuck you SRL.

I hate it when commentators try to push a narrative while the fight is still unfolding which Kellerman was atrocious at in the Kovalev/Ward fight. Ward's supposed second half resurgence was a complete illusion. He did much better than the first half (where he was dominated) but each individual round in the second half of the fight was nip and tuck with Kovalev winning around half of them, not zero.

It's _comparative _scoring, compared to the first half where Kovalev was completely shutting Ward down Andre was doing much better but the rounds themselves on a case by case basis were competitive and having Ward sweep 6 or 7 rounds in a row is fucking mental.


----------



## thehook13

Lester1583 said:


> What did I tell you, @Mexi-Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kill or be Killed.
> 
> @Vysotsky


Solid KO of the year consideration


----------



## Lester1583

Sledgehammer vs Iron Gas is the Tyson-Tua dream of our generation.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Sledgehammer vs Iron Gas is the Tyson-Tua dream of our generation.


 My go to would have been Steele vs McAvoy but i digress. The combined power is only rivaled by both men's lack of defense its a frightening proposition.

Okay Gassiev's promoter says he'll do a rematch so long as both belts are at stake i'm happy with that. Bellew fighting Flores now Haye all the while Briedis is his mandatory is kinda frustrating.

EDIT - MARCH, fucking March i just looked this isn't even happening for another 4 months. They need to strip Bellew once 9 months elapses (Feb 29th 2017) this guy already got a voluntary and he wasted it on Blowjob too bad.


----------



## dyna

Muff said:


> I think the losses he has came at LHW. From what I've seen people say, he looks much improved and more comfortable at 200. I think it's a case of him looking good and Chakhkiev falling further off his stool as you say.


Both losses were at a 170 catchweight, most of his fights were at 168.
He's actually only fought at 175 once


----------



## thehook13

"Nice liver dennis, i'll take that!"


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> -i gave Lebedev the 6th, they had it a swing round with Gassiev getting a slight edge
> 
> The 6th is a round IMO where some people create a false _momentum narrative_ that doesn't actually exist because of his knockdown scored in the prior round. Scoring the 6th round as an individual round Denis won it clear. Other than that all the rounds are the same.


Wait, what.
Hard to believe people actually scored that round for Gassiev.

Maybe people also did their best to not count Lebedev's jab, despite it being excellent.


----------



## thehook13

1- Gassiev
2. Lebedev
3. Gassiev
4. Lebedev
5. Gassiev 10-8
6. Gassiev
7. Lebedev
8. Gassiev
9. Gassiev
10. Lebedev
11. Lebedev
12. Lebedev

Pretty awesome fight. I "felt" like Gassiev steam rolled it but counting it up I had 6 rounds a piece with the knockdown being the decider. I was looking for definitive clean affective punches to win the round. I suppose Lebedev didn't do his power any justice moving backward so much Nice jab though. Gassiev beautiful body work and straight rights

Bring on a rematch and fucking hell, why is Gassiev not champion?


----------



## thehook13

dyna said:


> Wait, what.
> Hard to believe people actually scored that round for Gassiev.
> 
> Maybe people also did their best to not count Lebedev's jab, despite it being excellent.


I just rewatched 6 to be sure. I did not see either fighter landing much at all. Practically all of Lebedevs work was blocked apart from a couple jabs. I counted good rights from Gassiev and body shots which edged it.


----------



## Vysotsky

thehook13 said:


> I just rewatched 6 to be sure. I did not see either fighter landing much at all. Practically all of Lebedevs work was blocked apart from a couple jabs. I counted good rights from Gassiev and body shots which edged it.


6th round

1st minute - Swan lands a half dozen clean power shots, some in combinations, along with consistently peppering him with nice jabs, Gassiev lands two hard body shots right at the 2 min mark

2nd minute - 1:49 they exchange hard power shots each with their dominant hand Lebedev lands more clean, couple nice jabs by Denis, 130 Gassiev throws a combo with Leb on the ropes everything is blocked or misses, two more body shots blocked by Leb's arms, combo from Leb nice right hook and jab land, Leb uppercut right hook combo blocked by Gassiev

3rd minute - first 30 sec Leb throws 3 combos, Gassiev 1 all of which are blocked by both men, two nice jabs by Leb snaps Murats head back 29 sec mark, Leb spears Gassiev to the gut with a nice body shot 20 sec, Gassiev catches Leb with a hard jab after Denis makes him initially miss and spins off the ropes, 12 sec Gas misses a jab, Leb throws a left cross thats blocked,

Ya there is no way you can make a case for Gassiev winning the 6th. Clear for Lebedev


----------



## thehook13

Vysotsky said:


> 6th round
> 
> 1st minute - Swan lands a half dozen clean power shots, some in combinations, along with consistently peppering him with nice jabs, Gassiev lands two hard body shots right at the 2 min mark
> 
> 2nd minute - 1:49 they exchange hard power shots each with their dominant hand Lebedev lands more clean, couple nice jabs by Denis, 130 Gassiev throws a combo with Leb on the ropes everything is blocked or misses, two more body shots blocked by Leb's arms, combo from Leb nice right hook and jab land, Leb uppercut right hook combo blocked by Gassiev
> 
> 3rd minute - first 30 sec Leb throws 3 combos, Gassiev 1 all of which are blocked by both men, two nice jabs by Leb snaps Murats head back 29 sec mark, Leb spears Gassiev to the gut with a nice body shot 20 sec, Gassiev catches Leb with a hard jab after Denis makes him initially miss and spins off the ropes, 12 sec Gas misses a jab, Leb throws a left cross thats blocked,
> 
> Ya there is no way you can make a case for Gassiev winning the 6th. Clear for Lebedev


Maybe I am more picky what constitutes a scoring punch than you. I know judges are particular about what scores and doesn't and it has to be a clean effective punch to score at all. So I think you're reaching a little too far to say he was landing clean much at all in that round. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## dyna

Pulev's brother knocked out some bum on the Peter-Pulev undercard.

He's 205 pounds and seems to be more exciting that Kubrat. But not much can be told with such low level opposition.
And he's already 33.

Don't think he will amount to much


----------



## Ogi

I can't be the only one who thought Lebedev was clearly robbed?

Gassiev was barely throwing anything, and not landing a whole lot. I thought Lebedev controlled him, outboxed him, outworked him and did the more damage. 

I don't see how the hell you could give that fight to Gassiev.


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> Pulev's brother knocked out some bum on the Peter-Pulev undercard.
> 
> He's 205 pounds and seems to be more exciting that Kubrat. But not much can be told with such low level opposition.
> And he's already 33.
> 
> Don't think he will amount to much


I have watched Tervel quit multiple times in the amateurs when he was losing fights Walters style. Zero heart.


----------



## Drew101

I had Gassiev up 114-113, giving him the third (close), fifth 10-8, and then rounds 7-10. Could have gone the other way but I think Gassiev did more consistent work and generally landed the more effective punches to take those frames and the fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


> Pulev's brother knocked out some bum on the Peter-Pulev undercard.
> 
> He's 205 pounds and seems to be more exciting that Kubrat. But not much can be told with such low level opposition.
> And he's already 33.
> 
> Don't think he will amount to much


I like this dude's style good stuff.


----------



## Drew101

Ogi said:


> I can't be the only one who thought Lebedev was clearly robbed?
> 
> Gassiev was barely throwing anything, and not landing a whole lot. I thought Lebedev controlled him, outboxed him, outworked him and did the more damage.
> 
> I don't see how the hell you could give that fight to Gassiev.


Gassiev scored a knockdown and did more facial damage (for whatever that's worth). Generally, he landed harder and better, and caught a lot of Lebedev's shots on the gloves. Lebedev would fire in combination, but in a lot of those rounds limited his work to only or two really impressive volleys. The more consistent work was done by Murat, imo.


----------



## dyna

Drew101 said:


> Gassiev scored a knockdown and did more facial damage (for whatever that's worth). Generally, he landed harder and better, and caught a lot of Lebedev's shots on the gloves. Lebedev would fire in combination, but in a lot of those rounds limited his work to only or two really impressive volleys. The more consistent work was done by Murat, imo.


I think the most consistent work was done by Lebedev's jab which constantly snapped Murat's head back.


----------



## Drew101

dyna said:


> I think the most consistent work was done by Lebedev's jab which constantly snapped Murat's head back.


In the early rounds, yeah. It wasn't nearly as apparent in the second half of the fight, though.


----------



## Mexi-Box

I finished watching the fight. I didn't score, but I think Gassiev took that fight, and Lebedev is one of my favorite fighters too. I'd like to see a rematch for sure, though. I just think Gassiev landed the harder, more effective shots. They need a rematch.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Ogi said:


> I can't be the only one who thought Lebedev was clearly robbed?
> 
> Gassiev was barely throwing anything, and not landing a whole lot. I thought Lebedev controlled him, outboxed him, outworked him and did the more damage.
> 
> I don't see how the hell you could give that fight to Gassiev.


Man, I don't see how you can say Gassiev was not landing a whole lot. He was shaking/rocking Lebedev throughout the fight.

Who knows, maybe I'll view it differently when I focus on it better to score. I don't think I would call it a robbery, though.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Drew101 said:


> Gassiev scored a knockdown and did more facial damage (for whatever that's worth). Generally, he landed harder and better, and caught a lot of Lebedev's shots on the gloves. Lebedev would fire in combination, but in a lot of those rounds limited his work to only or two really impressive volleys. The more consistent work was done by Murat, imo.


Exactly this. When Gassiev landed, he fucking landed. I saw a lot of Lebedev's shots deflected by Gassiev's very effective high-guard.


----------



## Muff

dyna said:


> Both losses were at a 170 catchweight, most of his fights were at 168.
> He's actually only fought at 175 once


Did not know that. Good looking out. I can see why he looks better at 200.


----------



## Lester1583

And some people have the nerve to say the Cruiserweight is a bastard division:


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> And some people have the nerve to say the Cruiserweight is a bastard division:


Not many people know there used to be a super cruiserweight division.

Very few people know BJ Flores is still the IBA super cruiserweight champion of the world.
http://www.ibamensboxing.com/champions.htm

BJ Flores fought for the trinket in 2007.

I thought the division died in 2001 already.


----------



## Flea Man

Hearing that Duordola-Kudryashov rematch is in play for March 2017.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> The combined power is only rivaled by both men's lack of defense its a frightening proposition.


Isma vs Rakhim.

Broken Hopes and Shattered Dreams.


----------



## Lester1583

Earliest available footage of Gassiev - his 3rd fight:
hash=4dc37fc7c2690110;oid=49754426;vid=162927077[/MEDIA]]

Eeron is the youngest champion in the history of Russia.


----------



## Lester1583

I saw him dancing
And I'll never be the same again for sure
I saw him dancing
Say Oleksandr my love


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> I saw him dancing
> And I'll never be the same again for sure
> I saw him dancing
> Say Oleksandr my love


Why the hell did I watch that whole thing and feel a weird comfort? Usyk's dancing is mesmerizing, no ****.

Well... maybe a little ****.

:snv


----------



## Flea Man

Huck, Briedis, Kudryashov, Duordola and Bellew will all be at the WBC convention next week.


----------



## Berliner

Flea Man said:


> Huck, Briedis, Kudryashov, Duordola and Bellew will all be at the WBC convention next week.


Huck beats everybody on that list. Only guy who has a good chance is Briedis!


----------



## Lester1583

Berliner said:


> Huck beats everybody on that list.


Remember the last guy who thought he could handle Powah?

He's teaching kama sutra to mentally disabled now.


----------



## Flea Man

Berliner said:


> Huck beats everybody on that list. Only guy who has a good chance is Briedis!


We will see very soon!


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Why the hell did I watch that whole thing and feel a weird comfort? Usyk's dancing is mesmerizing, no ****.
> 
> Well... maybe a little ****.
> 
> :snv


@rossco


----------



## rossco

Lester1583 said:


> @rossco


----------



## rossco

Mexi-Box said:


> Why the hell did I watch that whole thing and feel a weird comfort? Usyk's dancing is mesmerizing, no ****.
> 
> Well... maybe a little ****.
> 
> :snv


----------



## dyna

It's not gay when it's Usyk.


----------



## Berliner

Mexi-Box said:


> Why the hell did I watch that whole thing and feel a weird comfort? Usyk's dancing is mesmerizing, no ****.
> 
> Well... maybe a little ****.
> 
> :snv


:booth


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> It's not gay when it's Usyk.


Truth.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Huck, Briedis, Kudryashov, Duordola and Bellew will all be at the WBC convention next week.





Berliner said:


> Huck beats everybody on that list. Only guy who has a good chance is Briedis!


IBF has ordered Huck - Noel Gevor for Gass' title.

Mischa Cieslak is fighting a fellow undefeated prospect Nicodem Jezewski today, @Vysotsky


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> IBF has ordered Huck - Noel Gevor for Gass' title.
> 
> Mischa Cieslak is fighting a fellow undefeated prospect Nicodem Jezewski today, @Vysotsky


We will see whether Huck still has balls or not, as I am hearing strong rumours of a more impressive fight for an arguably better looking title :hey


----------



## Lester1583

Cieslak got dropped and won via a questionable stoppage.





@Vysotsky
@Berliner 
@DrMo


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Cieslak got dropped and won via a questionable stoppage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vysotsky
> @Berliner
> @DrMo


Damn have to watch it. Sounds like a good learning fight. To be fair... he was beating his opponent up and would have stopped him I think.


----------



## okrick

WBC has ordered Huck vs Briedis for Interim Title, so Bellew can fight against Haye in heavyweight.

Huck has said NO to IBF and that position is for Wlodarczyk. Gevor vs Wlodarczyk, Eliminator IBF.


----------



## hamas

okrick said:


> WBC has ordered Huck vs Briedis for Interim Title, so Bellew can fight against Haye in heavyweight.
> 
> Huck has said NO to IBF and that position is for Wlodarczyk. Gevor vs Wlodarczyk, Eliminator IBF.


huck not looking to fight a brother, makes sense. Shame he has to fight breidis though, tough tough fight


----------



## Lester1583

The West will fall too:


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> The West will fall too:


Western Africa?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Man, Usyk doesn't give a fuck. Dude fights anyone. Mchunu is about to get beat up, though.


----------



## dyna

@Hands of Iron

Secretariat in human form


----------



## Cableaddict

Usyk is definitely da' man, but he'd better not be underestimating Mchunu. If there's one CW with the potential to make anyone look foolish, it's the little guy from Cato Ridge.

Mchunu's main problem seems to be an inexplicable lack of stamina. It will be interesting to see how he holds up against Usyk, since he'll have to move more than ever before. 

Fascinating matchup.


----------



## Vysotsky

okrick said:


> WBC has ordered Huck vs Briedis for Interim Title, so Bellew can fight against Haye in heavyweight.
> 
> Huck has said NO to IBF and that position is for Wlodarczyk. Gevor vs Wlodarczyk, Eliminator IBF.


Could you clarify? So Huck turned down a fight against Wlod for a IBF eliminator? That would be intriguing Briedis isn't very good inside particularly on defense so i would expect Huck to rough him up quite good when he gets there via caveman rushes but at the same time Briedis does possess the footwork to potentially play a successful matador much of the time to avoid it. Ola made him look foolish at times with his footwork especially the first half of their 2nd fight where he shut him out in the first 6 rounds and Briedis is much quicker and explosive athletically along with being a better counter puncher with a more formitable threat of power. I just really hope the fight doesn't take place in the Caliphate of Deutschastan.



hamas said:


> *huck not looking to fight a brother*, makes sense. Shame he has to fight breidis though, tough tough fight


You talking about Murat as in Muslim brother? lol He had no problem fighting and losing to a 42 year old Arslan in a voluntary so stop with the excuses. Watching Gassiev probably gives him PTSD flashbacks of the times Frenkel was knocking him out with headgear on.


----------



## hamas

Vysotsky said:


> Could you clarify? So Huck turned down a fight against Wlod for a IBF eliminator? That would be intriguing Briedis isn't very good inside particularly on defense so i would expect Huck to rough him up quite good when he gets there via caveman rushes but at the same time Briedis does possess the footwork to potentially play a successful matador much of the time to avoid it. Ola made him look foolish at times with his footwork especially the first half of their 2nd fight where he shut him out in the first 6 rounds and Briedis is much quicker and explosive athletically along with being a better counter puncher with a more formitable threat of power. I just really hope the fight doesn't take place in the Caliphate of Deutschastan.
> 
> You talking about Murat as in Muslim brother? lol He had no problem fighting and losing to a 42 year old Arslan in a voluntary so stop with the excuses. Watching Gassiev probably gives him PTSD flashbacks of the times Frenkel was knocking him out with headgear on.


дурити


----------



## Vysotsky

hamas said:


> дурити


lol You mad bro? Aside from the jab against Deutschastan is anything i said untrue?


----------



## okrick

WBC has ordered Huck vs Briedis for Interim Title, so Bellew can fight against Haye in heavyweight.

Huck has said NO to IBF and that position is for Wlodarczyk. Gevor vs Wlodarczyk, Eliminator IBF.


Vysotsky said:


> Could you clarify? So Huck turned down a fight against Wlod for a IBF eliminator? That would be intriguing Briedis isn't very good inside particularly on defense so i would expect Huck to rough him up quite good when he gets there via caveman rushes but at the same time Briedis does possess the footwork to potentially play a successful matador much of the time to avoid it. Ola made him look foolish at times with his footwork especially the first half of their 2nd fight where he shut him out in the first 6 rounds and Briedis is much quicker and explosive athletically along with being a better counter puncher with a more formitable threat of power. I just really hope the fight doesn't take place in the Caliphate of Deutschastan.


First, IBF ordered Gevor vs Huck. Later, WBC proposed Huck vs Briedis for the Interim Title. Huck has choosen to fight for WBC Interim Title. So, IBF has ordered Gevor vs Wlodarczyk.

But today, I've read that WBC has proposed a tournament, too. Wlodarczyk, Kudryashov, Durodola and Makabu: the winner, who has to win two bouts, will be the official challenger.

Therefore, Wlodarczyk must choose: tournament WBC or Eliminator IBF.


----------



## Vysotsky

okrick said:


> words


So if i understand Breidis vs Huck for interim title then the tournament would establish a new mandatory but it won't delay things since the interim winner would still have to unify with Bellew. That would be excellent, keeps the division moving forward with quality fights while Bellew gets gifted his payday. If Wlod drops out the tourney (which would be the easier and safest route to a title shot although you could argue the WBC Champion will be less dangerous than Gassiev in the title shot itself) the next highest rated guy is Glowacki.

Any combination of those four is quality stuff but i would prefer Kudryahov/Durodola II and Glowacki/Makabu as the first rematch is the most guaranteed slugfest possible. _The only downside is all these mandatories and rematches remove virtually all potential opponents for Usyk. Kalenga, Vlasov, Ramirez, Kucher and the Americans like Hunter, Tabiti, Thomas are all that's left which fucking sucks.
_
- WBC tied up for 3 fights including the mandatory which is more than a year.
- IBF/WBA Swan/Gassiev rematch then winner fights Dorticos/Shumenov mandatory at least a year

Hopefully one of the Champions will unify with Usyk before their mandatory obligations.


----------



## Eoghan

Vysotsky said:


> Could you clarify? So Huck turned down a fight against Wlod for a IBF eliminator? That would be intriguing Briedis isn't very good inside particularly on defense so i would expect Huck to rough him up quite good when he gets there via caveman rushes but at the same time Briedis does possess the footwork to potentially play a successful matador much of the time to avoid it. Ola made him look foolish at times with his footwork especially the first half of their 2nd fight where he shut him out in the first 6 rounds and Briedis is much quicker and explosive athletically along with being a better counter puncher with a more formitable threat of power. I just really hope the fight doesn't take place in the Caliphate of Deutschastan.
> 
> You talking about Murat as in Muslim brother? lol He had no problem fighting and losing to a 42 year old Arslan in a voluntary so stop with the excuses. Watching Gassiev probably gives him PTSD flashbacks of the times Frenkel was knocking him out with headgear on.


Is Murat Gassiev Muslim? Thought his neck of the woods was Christian?


----------



## Vysotsky

Eoghan said:


> Is Murat Gassiev Muslim? Thought his neck of the woods was Christian?


I forgot he was Ossetian you're right.


----------



## Berliner

Vysotsky said:


> Could you clarify? So Huck turned down a fight against Wlod for a IBF eliminator? That would be intriguing Briedis isn't very good inside particularly on defense so i would expect Huck to rough him up quite good when he gets there via caveman rushes but at the same time Briedis does possess the footwork to potentially play a successful matador much of the time to avoid it. Ola made him look foolish at times with his footwork especially the first half of their 2nd fight where he shut him out in the first 6 rounds and Briedis is much quicker and explosive athletically along with being a better counter puncher with a more formitable threat of power. I just really hope the fight doesn't take place in the Caliphate of Deutschastan.
> You talking about Murat as in Muslim brother? lol He had no problem fighting and losing to a 42 year old Arslan in a voluntary so stop with the excuses. Watching Gassiev probably gives him PTSD flashbacks of the times Frenkel was knocking him out with headgear on.


Dont insult mighty Huck. Them russian guys are easy work for him. as seen against Lebedev,Tokarev or Kucher!


----------



## hamas

Vysotsky said:


> lol You mad bro? Aside from the jab against Deutschastan is anything i said untrue?


I agree, i just didn't approve of your choice of words vova


----------



## Cableaddict

Berliner said:


> Dont insult mighty Huck. Them russian guys are easy work for him. as seen against Lebedev,Tokarev or Kucher!


Except Huck most definitely did NOT beat Lebedev. - and it wasn't even close.


----------



## Lester1583

Olexander Yusik?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Usyk has such a large height and reach advantage. I'm not sure Mchunu will do anything at all to give Usyk trouble. I can see a wide decision for Usyk here.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> I can see a wide decision for Usyk here.


That's not good enough.

Sanya must impress.


----------



## Vysotsky

Mexi-Box said:


> Usyk has such a large height and reach advantage. I'm not sure Mchunu will do anything at all to give Usyk trouble. I can see a wide decision for Usyk here.


Because of the size disparity and duel southpaws he'll probably struggle to land clean left power shots he'll be reliant on the jab but like Lester says he needs to find a way to impress.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> That's not good enough.
> 
> Sanya must impress.


Mchunu may not make that easy. - Unless he gasses like he did against Makabu.

When Mchunu's fresh, he's incredibly slippery. He's also great at attacking from a safe distance, despite his short reach. Maybe that's why he gasses: he has to move so much to overcome his size.

Can't wait for this fight, but it's another one where I don't want to see either man lose.


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> Mchunu may not make that easy.


Have faith, my illuminati friend.


----------



## PivotPunch

Mexi-Box said:


> Usyk has such a large height and reach advantage. I'm not sure Mchunu will do anything at all to give Usyk trouble. I can see a wide decision for Usyk here.


There are tons of 6'3 CWs Mchunu has fought guys like that his whole life. I think Usyk wins but in the early rounds mchunu could make it competitive. He will slow down though and Usyk will take over after a few rounds


----------



## Flea Man

Now we know why Drozd will never return.


----------



## Mexi-Box

PivotPunch said:


> There are tons of 6'3 CWs Mchunu has fought guys like that his whole life. I think Usyk wins but in the early rounds mchunu could make it competitive. He will slow down though and Usyk will take over after a few rounds


Yes, but here you have a phenomenal boxer like Usyk. I think Usyk's style and talent will make it hard for Mchunu to get a lot of work done. I have my doubts this will be competitive at all.


----------



## Lester1583

Purses:

Usyk - $75K
Mchunu - $100K


----------



## Lester1583

The skills are there but stamina isn't.

Mchunu is very slippery early on.

A hard task for any fighter.

Especially for a boxer/not a genuine heavy handed puncher like Usyk.

To wear him down slowly was the only way.

Which ruled out a highlight material performance.

This wasn't an impressive debut and not the kind of fight that attracts new fans/casuals.

But a good win over a stylistic nightmare nonetheless that solidifies Usyk as the arguable #1 in boxing's best division.






If only he had Bellew's powah...


----------



## Eoghan

Well Mchunu gave him something to think about early, but once he had him figured out, Usyk really was class


----------



## dyna

Usyk as impressive as always.


----------



## Vysotsky

Well some people were quite impressed and i tend to fall on that side of things.





Overall about as impressive an outing against Mchunu as one could envision. I think Lebedev might match up fairly well with Mchunu because he's smaller, mobile and powerful and maybe Briedis and Dorticos but i doubt any other CW handles him as well as Usyk did. Some of the combo's he let loose with were unreal.

Getting on the GGG/Jacobs card (which sound card of the year quality with the Gonzalez rematch too) is ideal although the available opponent list is minuscule because of all the rematches and mandatory stuff going on. Vlasov, Ramirez, Kucher, Szello, Hunter, Masternak are really the only guys available. Hope it's Vlasov he just fought, is the most accomplished contender among them coming off some good wins, is the same size, has some pop and skills it would make for an entertaining fight.


----------



## Vysotsky

btw What are other peoples thoughts on Briedis/Huck i already gave some of mine but i find that a really interesting style matchup. Each guys strength plays into the others weakness.



Vysotsky said:


> That would be intriguing Briedis isn't very good inside particularly on defense so i would expect Huck to rough him up quite good when he gets there via caveman rushes but at the same time Briedis does possess the footwork to potentially play a successful matador much of the time to avoid it. Ola made him look foolish at times with his footwork especially the first half of their 2nd fight where he shut him out in the first 6 rounds and Briedis is much quicker and explosive athletically along with being a better counter puncher with a more formitable threat of power.


----------



## Berliner

Briedis is really shit on the backfoot and at times can be bullied around. Huck would have a lot of success with his ambush caveman style imo.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Berliner said:


> Briedis is really shit on the backfoot and at times can be bullied around. Huck would have a lot of success with his ambush caveman style imo.


I just put $1000 on Briedis thanks for giving me your opinion. :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Just fucking with you, but I do think Briedis will win. By the way, anyone have a link for the Mchuhu/Usyk fight? I'm fairly certain that HBO Now will not broadcst the fight as they usually only broadcast the main event, and sometimes the co-main even if it is special enough. Last time they broadcast the co-main was for the Julian Rodriguez/Abraham Lopez fight.

@Lester1583's link is not available in my country.


----------



## adamcanavan

Berliner said:


> Briedis is really shit on the backfoot and at times can be bullied around. Huck would have a lot of success with his ambush caveman style imo.


Briedis boxed really well on the back foot against Charr. I think the Huck fight will be a competitive version of that fight, close on the cards with Briedis getting the late stoppage


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> but i doubt any other CW handles him as well as Usyk did


Mchunu due to his style/dimensions stays in range.

Iron Gass' pressure is methodical but relentless.
With that walk through the punches mentality.

Sledgehammer's got that inhuman meldonium power.
A mere glancing blow can result in Mchunu lying on his back and counter punching stars while doctors trying to revive him.


----------



## Vysotsky

adamcanavan said:


> Briedis boxed really well on the back foot against Charr. I think the Huck fight will be a competitive version of that fight, close on the cards with Briedis getting the late stoppage


True but Huck is much faster at closing the gap. From what i remember he struggled a bit against Durodola early because he could take Briedis' power and simply kept moving forward even though it wasn't at a fast pace. Glowacki had success standing his ground and throwing hard counters in the pocket when Huck rushed him (like when he was hurt after the KD) while Ola had success with tidy footwork and boxing in the 1st half of their 2nd fight. Briedis is capable of both and needs to alternate between the two.



Lester1583 said:


> Mchunu due to his style/dimensions stays in range.
> 
> Iron Gass' pressure is methodical but relentless.
> With that walk through the punches mentality.
> 
> Sledgehammer's got that inhuman meldonium power.
> A mere glancing blow can result in Mchunu lying on his back and counter punching stars while doctors try to revive him.


That's true Gassiev would eat his shots without thinking twice and it would be much easier for him to land his right hand being orthodox and his nasty left hook to the body with Mchunu's stance/style.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Just fucking with you, but I do think Briedis will win. By the way, anyone have a link for the Mchuhu/Usyk fight?@Lester1583's link is not available in my country.


Try these two links:
http://m.sport.bigmir.net/boks/1785833-Usik-Mchunu-Polnoe-video-boya
http://m.online.ua/news/762418/


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> By the way, anyone have a link for the Mchuhu/Usyk fight?
> @Lester1583's link is not available in my country.


Here you go, M-B:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Here you go, M-B:


Fucking hell, already taken down. Here I just logged on too. Maybe it was just never meant to be. :lol:

I might scour YouTube later to see what I can find. HBO holding onto that fight like it's the holy grail.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Try these two links:
> http://m.sport.bigmir.net/boks/1785833-Usik-Mchunu-Polnoe-video-boya
> http://m.online.ua/news/762418/


Okay, top link works. Thanks. Going to watch it in a bit.


----------



## Lester1583

Time to step up, Ryad:





@DrMo 
@Berliner


----------



## Flea Man

Berliner said:


> Briedis is really shit on the backfoot and at times can be bullied around. Huck would have a lot of success with his ambush caveman style imo.


He really isn't! He just takes two rounds to warm up.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Finished the fight. Yeah, I just don't think Mchunu matched up well from a stylistic standpoint against Usyk. He had to outbox a master boxer with a significant height and reach advantage.

Man, Usyk landed some crazy combos on the slippery Mchunu too. Uh, I hope Povetkin is still at the top level if Usyk decides to move up. I'd love to see the two fighting at heavyweight. I'd jizz myself seeing that in the ring. Match up extremely well stylistically too.


----------



## dyna

Anybody seen Issa Akberbayev?

His face looks like Golovkin's from certain angles, seems decent.


----------



## hamas

Mexi-Box said:


> Finished the fight. Yeah, I just don't think Mchunu matched up well from a stylistic standpoint against Usyk. He had to outbox a master boxer with a significant height and reach advantage.
> 
> Man, Usyk landed some crazy combos on the slippery Mchunu too. Uh, I hope Povetkin is still at the top level if Usyk decides to move up. I'd love to see the two fighting at heavyweight. I'd jizz myself seeing that in the ring. Match up extremely well stylistically too.


Pedvetkin is a joke, dosent even try an hide his shit anymore, because he can get away with it in Russia. Non ped povetkin gets the лайно beaten out of him


----------



## DrMo

dyna said:


> Anybody seen Issa Akberbayev?
> 
> His face looks like Golovkin's from certain angles, seems decent.


I remember him getting brutally KO'd by a roided journeyman, he's a tidy boxer but won't beat any of the top 15 imo


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Time to step up, Ryad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DrMo
> @Berliner


I read elsewhere that Makabu might be fighting one of the Belgian based cruisers soon


----------



## One to watch

dyna said:


> Anybody seen Issa Akberbayev?
> 
> His face looks like Golovkin's from certain angles, seems decent.


Seems like he has been around for ages.

Saw him a while back and i liked his style.


----------



## Mexi-Box

hamas said:


> Pedvetkin is a joke, dosent even try an hide his shit anymore, because he can get away with it in Russia. Non ped povetkin gets the лайно beaten out of him


Calm down. I'm damn sure these dudes were all doping to begin with. VADA just seems to have took away the blanket from people's eyes. You have to wonder why fighters refused VADA.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Jarilo vs Kurdalægon


Discipline is what was one of the most impressive things about Usyk's performance.

He tried to clown a bit, loosen up - usually a sign of frustration.
We've seen this happen many times before - a young strong fighter gets discouraged by a slicker weaker more mature opponent.
He stiffens up, makes more mistakes as the fight progresses and ends up with a mildly controversial lackluster win on his hands.

But it's the second fight in a row in which Usyk, despite his inexperience, overcomes problems through sticking to the right gameplan, even if it feels uncomfortable.

There are rumors of Eeron vs Sanya next year.

Too good to be true.


----------



## dyna

Mexi-Box said:


> Calm down. I'm damn sure these dudes were all doping to begin with. VADA just seems to have took away the blanket from people's eyes. You have to wonder why fighters refused VADA.


Untested professional weight lifters perform better than tested weight lifters.
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-powerlifting-tells-us-about-the-effects-of-peds/

Even if tests fail to pick the extreme majority of users, the fact that they have to microdose is already diminishing the effects.

VADA means the fighters will have to be more careful with their PED use which most of the time should lead to using smaller concentrations of the banned substance.

In a way, drug testing is working.
Even if it doesn't stop usage, it does dampen it.


----------



## Mexi-Box

http://www.boxingscene.com/murat-gassiev-vs-krzysztof-glowacki-clash-play-2017--112086

Gassiev vs. Glowacki in play. Absolutely phenomenal fight from a stylistic standpoint. Not sure if Glowacki's hard counters can break Gassiev's iron mandible, though. Very good match. Um, I'm thinking 50-50, but I'm pretty new to this division compared to some of you guys. I'm leaning towards Gassiev here, though.


----------



## Flea Man

Gassiev will smash Glowacki.


----------



## Stingray

Had to laugh when I saw Bad Left Hook rank Lebedev as low as #7 in their Cruiserweight rankings.










@Flea Man, what do you think?










Oh shit.


----------



## Cableaddict

Stingray said:


> Had to laugh when I saw Bad Left Hook rank Lebedev as low as #7 in their Cruiserweight rankings.


They thought Gassiev's win over Lebedev was "pretty clear" ?

Wow.

I thought Lebedev won, though it was a particularly tough fight to score.


----------



## Lester1583

Stingray said:


> Had to laugh when I saw Bad Left Hook rank Lebedev as low as #7 in their Cruiserweight rankings.
> 
> @Flea Man, what do you think?
> 
> Oh shit.












Fucking hell!

They practically bitch slapped and called you Adele in front of the whole boxing community, @Flea Man!

What are you gonna do about it?!


----------



## Stingray

Lester1583 said:


> Fucking hell!
> 
> They practically bitch slapped and called you Adele in front of the whole boxing community, @Flea Man!
> 
> What are you gonna do about it?!


:lol: Nah, I just know @Flea Man is a big Lebedev fan & that ranking is completely ridiculous. He's quite clearly #3 in the division to me.


----------



## Flea Man

Stingray said:


> :lol: Nah, I just know @Flea Man is a big Lebedev fan & that ranking is completely ridiculous. He's quite clearly #3 in the division to me.


He's no.3 for me as well.

Also, I write for Bad Left Hook! I think Scott is just expecting Lebedev to completely fall of this year.

I don't, but I do think Gassiev snatched the last bit of his prime away.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


>


It's ok that you chickened out and betrayed Denis.

He wishes you death, pestilence and a Happy New Year:


----------



## adamcanavan

Huck vs Briedis on April 1st

http://www.boxingscene.com/marco-hu...-112771?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Lester1583

Winds of Pain are blowing cold


----------



## PivotPunch

Lester1583 said:


> Winds of Pain are blowing cold


This will have been a short title reign from Huck. Briedis is a really shitty matchup for him. A boxer type like Usyk, Mchunu or Drozd can beat Briedis. A slugger like Huck not. He knocked out Charr ffs.


----------



## Berliner

Mighty Huck by KO!


----------



## hamas

Berliner said:


> Mighty Huck by KO!


Kein zweifel


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Pre-roids Povetkin:


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Pre-roids Povetkin:


Wow.

He was so cute back then !

Leetle Sasha.....


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Pre-roids Povetkin:


Fuck off, Lester, I'd pummel you with my natty body, motherfucker.










You want some?


----------



## dyna

Mexi-Box said:


> Fuck off, Lester, I'd pummel you with my natty body, motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want some?


You really weren't joking when you said you've found your instrument and picked up the synth.

Though expectations were different.


----------



## Lester1583

It's not even fair now.


----------



## Lester1583

Surrealistic Visions of Erecshyrinol Reality:


----------



## Lester1583

Usyk - Michael Hunter on the undercard of Loma-J.Sosa.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk - Michael Hunter on the undercard of Loma-J.Sosa.


Usyk vs WHO?

And this is for the WBO world title, no less. I guess that's what happens when you beat the fearsome Isiah Thomas.

Sigh......

Well, at least Hunter is tall & with a decent reach. He might at least be good sparring practice for Usyk.


----------



## adamcanavan

Cableaddict said:


> Usyk vs WHO?
> 
> And this is for the WBO world title, no less. I guess that's what happens when you beat the fearsome Isiah Thomas.
> 
> Sigh......
> 
> Well, at least Hunter is tall & with a decent reach. He might at least be good sparring practice for Usyk.


It's a good fight


----------



## Cableaddict

adamcanavan said:


> It's a good fight


Oh c'mon. Hunter has talent for sure, but Usyk is in a different universe right now.

My prediction is it will go to the cards, but Usyk will win virtually every round.


----------



## adamcanavan

Cableaddict said:


> Oh c'mon. Hunter has talent, but Usyk is in a different universe right now.
> 
> My prediction is it will go to the cards, but Usyk will win virtually every round.


With Usyk the same could well happen with Lebedev and Gassiev, doesn't mean theyre bad. He's an olympian who pushed Beterbiev close (would've faced Usyk in the next round), talented and undefeated coming off a good win. This is a good chance for him to show his talent at the very least


----------



## Cableaddict

adamcanavan said:


> With Usyk the same could well happen with Lebedev and Gassiev, doesn't mean theyre bad. He's an olympian who pushed Beterbiev close (would've faced Usyk in the next round), talented and undefeated coming off a good win. This is a good chance for him to show his talent at the very least


Agreed.


----------



## dyna

Rewatching Parlov fights, I really start liking his style.

There's something magical about it.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Rewatching Parlov fights, I really start liking his style.


Shadows of Forgotten Ancestors are calling you:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Damn, Usyk ain't playing. I hope he starts looking at Gassiev after he gets past Hunter.


----------



## Berliner

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk - Michael Hunter on the undercard of Loma-J.Sosa.


Crap. Hunter is just a green prospect.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Berliner said:


> Crap. Hunter is just a green prospect.


You ruined it for Usyk! All my money on Hunter now.


----------



## Lester1583

Makabu didn't die for nothing, @dyna.


----------



## Cableaddict

I wonder if Bellew will now hold his belt hostage for another year, and go for a trilogy with Haye?

Would the WBC have the balls to strip him?


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Makabu didn't die for nothing, @dyna.


First he turned Makabu into gay kamasutra.
Haye into a gracious loser.

What necks?

Can he even be stopped anymore?


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> First he turned Makabu into gay kamasutra.
> Haye into a gracious loser.
> 
> What necks?
> 
> Can he even be stopped anymore?


His mandatory fight against Briedis was already put off for the Flores fight so Haye was his second voluntary and now he's talking about a rematch *and* is fighting above the weight. He needs to fight Breidis/Huck winner next or get stripped but i won't hold my breathe as he's also able to generate the most money in the division because of the British market so i'm sure the WBC wants their share.


----------



## Lester1583

Officially the greatest cruiser ever:


----------



## Lester1583

Lebedev speaks perfect english:


----------



## Lester1583

Ezra "Thunder Glass" Sellers:


----------



## Cableaddict

I wondering what happened to Luis Garcia. 

Maybe not elite, but a pretty talented guy with lots of heart & excellent power. He was out once for 4 years. due to management problems, then he fought once in 2015, and once in 2016. 9 months now & nothing scheduled. 

I thought this guy would make it to the top ten for sure. Does he have management issues again? 
This bloody sport....


----------



## Lester1583

Maxim Vlasov just KO'd Tamas Lodi:





@Vysotsky
@dyna
@Cableaddict


----------



## dyna

That's a lot of feinting


----------



## Cableaddict

Thanks, Lester !


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> That's a lot of feinting


An obvious Pirog influence.

Vlasov is trained by the same trainer.

It's sad that you didn't notice it.

You should visit Grandmaster's temple more often, wayward thrasher.
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/temple-ov-pirog.44361/

If only Kudryashov was aware of it...


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> An obvious Pirog influence.
> 
> Vlasov is trained by the same trainer.
> 
> It's sad that you didn't notice it.
> 
> You should visit Grandmaster's temple more often, wayward thrasher.
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/temple-ov-pirog.44361/
> 
> If only Kudryashov was aware of it...


Pirog isn't on my mind 24/7 like Usyk, Briedis and Bellew are. :nono


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Pirog isn't on my mind 24/7 like Usyk, Briedis and Bellew are. :nono


Pirog is in the ground.
He's in the air.
He's all.
He lives in the hearts of men.
He's the call to greatness not all can hear.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Lebedev speaks perfect english:


Lebedev looking a little chubby there. I was watching Guillermo Jones/Lebedev in my office on Thursday. :lol: Easily, one of my favorite fights ever. That one fight got me to watching the cruiserweight division. That was literally the first cruiserweight fight I've ever seen.


----------



## Cableaddict

You have to wonder why Vlasov is fighting the likes of Lodi. That wasn't much of a threat.

Hopefully, CW will be one of the two division's in the new World Series of Boxing (this looks likely) in which case, Vlasov will probably be involved, will probably do very well, and will get some badly-needed exposure.
At (surprisingly) still only 30 years old, If he's learned from his past mistakes, he could easily be a serious contenda'.


----------



## Lester1583

Kudryashov - Durodola 2 has been signed for May 20 in Russia, according to some sources.

No wonder, Mayweather is there - wants to get the best tickets first.

@Vysotsky 
@dyna 
@Flea Man


----------



## Cableaddict

^ SWEET !


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Kudryashov - Durodola 2 has been signed for May 20 in Russia, according to some sources.
> 
> No wonder, Mayweather is there - wants to get the best tickets first.
> 
> @Vysotsky
> @dyna
> @Flea Man


Nice appetizer for the upcoming coronation of Oquendo.


----------



## dyna

http://www.boxingscene.com/shumenov-vs-dorticos-headed-april-29-las-vegas--114925

Dorticos vs Shumenov

Let's all pay respects to Shumenov, he doesn't have long to live.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/shumenov-vs-dorticos-headed-april-29-las-vegas--114925
> 
> Dorticos vs Shumenov
> 
> Let's all pay respects to Shumenov, he doesn't have long to live.


I'll wait till Berliner makes his pick first. :lol:


----------



## Eoghan

dyna said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/shumenov-vs-dorticos-headed-april-29-las-vegas--114925
> 
> Dorticos vs Shumenov
> 
> Let's all pay respects to Shumenov, he doesn't have long to live.


Dorticos wins by annihilation even without tampered gloves


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


>


A fight that screams KO.

Like all those fights, it will end in a decision.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Berliner

Huck by KO!


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


>


What could've been an unwatchable mess was saved by Briedis' mature clean boxing.

Huck has declined physically and can no longer bully his opponents with his patented caveman bursts of aggression.

Which was amplified by the Deer's movement and punching power that kept Captain Virgin honest.

A subpar _cruiserweight_ fight but a big win and a good learning experience for Briedis.

He's now ready for the best the division has to offer.

Unfortunately for him the division offers


----------



## PivotPunch

I knew Breidies would win I was really really sure of it. I actually thought Huck would get stopped but he is tough and has a really good chin.

Huck looked good technically (for his standards) and his cardio was there but he doesnt have the same aggression he used to have technically he is probably the best he's ever been but he had a young man's style and Breidies was a horrible matchup stylewise for him.


----------



## dyna

Just checked boxrec, seems like Durodola was down in his last fight.

His face looks bruised.


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> Just checked boxrec, seems like Durodola was down in his last fight.
> 
> His face looks bruised.


 That's not a good sign if you are about to have a rematch with Kudryashov.


----------



## Lester1583

The First Temptation of Usyk:


----------



## dyna

Well... to be fair

The upperbody movement has always been lacking compared to his footwork.

Something dissonant about it.

And it doesn't seem like he's progressing anymore.
Like Zhou Zhiming, who was already past prime a while before he even debuted.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> And it doesn't seem like he's progressing anymore.


Trained by this dude's cutman:









He's lucky he can walk.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Trained by this dude's cutman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's lucky he can walk.


Wilder's gazelle hop is a terrifying thing indeed.


----------



## adamcanavan

dyna said:


> Well... to be fair
> 
> The upperbody movement has always been lacking compared to his footwork.
> 
> Something dissonant about it.
> 
> And it doesn't seem like he's progressing anymore.
> Like Zhou Zhiming, who was already past prime a while before he even debuted.


I think it's not fair to say he's stop progressing based on one performance against a good fighter. He's only 2 fights removed from a career best performance and one fight removed from outboxing and stopping Mchunu. This was just Usyk making his usual slow start, Hunter making a very fast one and then Usyk having to make up ground


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> What could've been an unwatchable mess was saved by Briedis' mature clean boxing.
> 
> Huck has declined physically and can no longer bully his opponents with his patented caveman bursts of aggression.
> 
> Which was amplified by the Deer's movement and punching power that kept Captain Virgin honest.
> 
> A subpar _cruiserweight_ fight but a big win and a good learning experience for Briedis.
> 
> He's now ready for the best the division has to offer.
> 
> Unfortunately for him the division offers


Ya it was a good performance he should be getting the Dima/Duro winner which will make for a more entertaining fight. Maybe a voluntary against Wlod or Vlasov.........or maybe he shows balls of steel and jumps into a unification with Usyk. One can dream.


----------



## Vysotsky

Rewatched the Usyk/Hunter fight and i can't remember another fight where i had such contrasting opinions on the fight and performance after my first and second viewings. Initially i though Usyk won a comfortable decision in a competitive fight where he under performed. Now i think what he showed bordered on brilliance and was a tremendous display of ring IQ and versatility of abilities.

Hunter won round 2 and 3 and Usyk swept everything after that and it really wasn't competitive from round 4 onward. Hunter has some of the most erratic fight rhythm, movement and odd selection of _when_ he chooses to throw punches, often times completely unset or mid movement, i have seen in recent memory. Usyk's decision to fight at a closer range and use sustained pressure routinely throwing 10,15, or more punches in volleys Holyfield style while following Hunter as he tried to move out of range was lovely to watch.

His body attack was beautiful, he'd alternate by making it virtually his sole focus in some rounds and then switching up in others. In the 10th he went into full Jirov mode throwing underhand left's to the body, i counted 17 in around 30 seconds at one point, like a fucking animal. All around a beautiful display by Usyk underlined by grit and intelligence. Really hope he gets another top CW or unification soon.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Now i think what he showed bordered on brilliance and was a tremendous display of ring IQ and versatility of abilities.


Wouldn't call Sanya's brand of aggressive boxing amazing but his versatility was indeed impressive.

He basically did what Mayweather is usually praised for - a Winky tribute performance.

The pagan metal blast beat-fuelled rendition of it.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Wouldn't call Sanya's brand of aggressive boxing amazing but his versatility was indeed impressive.
> 
> *He basically did what Mayweather is usually praised for - a Winky tribute performance.*
> 
> The pagan metal blast beat-fuelled rendition of it.


True dat. Re-watching the fight, Usyk seemed more impressive & in-control than I remembered.
(And Hunter's defense was also better than I thought.)

Still, I expect my gods to piss lightning & crap thunder. All we got was a summer rain shower.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Wouldn't call Sanya's brand of aggressive boxing amazing but his versatility was indeed impressive.
> 
> He basically did what Mayweather is usually praised for - a Winky tribute performance.
> 
> The pagan metal blast beat-fuelled rendition of it.


Usyk's natural disposition and style will never be that of an aggressive front foot fighter and he does look somewhat awkward at times doing it but he's implemented it to great effect in back to back efforts against two of the most difficult awkward guys you could offer in Mchunu and Hunter so.....ultimately i guess you have to conclude he's pretty damn good at it.

Butthurt Bashir, Bayloric and some other guys were shitting on the performance and trying to denigrate it even more by referring to Hunter as a LHW because he was lighter. Truth is the majority of his pro fights have been at HW with 218 being his heaviest and he fought as a SHW in the amateur ranks before dropping down and went the distance or was competitive with the likes of Timurziev, Cammarelle, Fury, Beterbiev (who you could argue he beat) and has wins over Andy Ruiz (stoppage), Rivas, Tabiti, Castillo, Peralta

Factoid - The year Usyk started boxing 2002 Matvey Korobov was Russian National Champion and he would lose to him at the Euro's in 2006.

Lamenting - Still perplexed and disappointed that Alekseev didn't pan out.


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> Usyk's natural disposition and style will never be that of an aggressive front foot fighter and he does look somewhat awkward at times doing it but he's implemented it to great effect in back to back efforts against two of the most difficult awkward guys you could offer in Mchunu and Hunter so.....ultimately i guess you have to conclude he's pretty damn good at it.
> 
> Butthurt Bashir, Bayloric and some other guys were shitting on the performance and trying to denigrate it even more by referring to Hunter as a LHW because he was lighter. Truth is the majority of his pro fights have been at HW with 218 being his heaviest and he fought as a SHW in the amateur ranks before dropping down and went the distance or was competitive with the likes of Timurziev, Cammarelle, Fury, Beterbiev (who you could argue he beat) and has wins over Andy Ruiz (stoppage), Rivas, Tabiti, Castillo, Peralta
> 
> Factoid - The year Usyk started boxing 2002 Matvey Korobov was Russian National Champion and he would lose to him at the Euro's in 2006.
> 
> Lamenting - Still perplexed and disappointed that Alekseev didn't pan out.


Going to be funny when Usyk starts outmaneuvring the heavyweights.

Spzilka was already doing very well against Wilder, Usyk can do the same thing but better.


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> Going to be funny when Usyk starts outmaneuvring the heavyweights.
> 
> Spzilka was already doing very well against Wilder, Usyk can do the same thing but better.


I am not sure what to think of Usyk. For ocne he looked great when he had to but sometimes he looked not quite as impressive as you think he should. 
Maybe he fights down/up to his level of opposition. As long as he gets the job done it doesn't matter but we'll have to see.

While Usyk is overall much much better than Szpilka he still has some thing that make the comparison a bit weak.

Both are similar in size and southpaws thats where the similarities end. Szpilka has more upper body movement which is useful against bigger HWs and he has more power


----------



## Vysotsky

PivotPunch said:


> While Usyk is overall much much better than Szpilka he still has some thing that make the comparison a bit weak.
> 
> Both are similar in size and southpaws thats where the similarities end. Szpilka has more upper body movement which is useful against bigger HWs and he has more power


I see what you're saying but don't agree. Proksa had more upperbody movement than Golvokin but he didn't give him better defense. Usyk has ample head movement he just doesn't fight out of a crouch and try some poor man's shoulder roll, his head movement is effective and most important his footwork is other worldly for a CW/HW. How much power did Chris Byrd have? Usyk proved his effectiveness against SHW's in the past and he'll do it again in the future they're easier for him than smaller quicker guys which is often the case.


----------



## PivotPunch

Vysotsky said:


> I see what you're saying but don't agree. Proksa had more upperbody movement than Golvokin but he didn't give him better defense. Usyk has ample head movement he just doesn't fight out of a crouch and try some poor man's shoulder roll, his head movement is effective and most important his footwork is other worldly for a CW/HW. How much power did Chris Byrd have? Usyk proved his effectiveness against SHW's in the past and he'll do it again in the future they're easier for him than smaller quicker guys which is often the case.


Usyk is a really well schooled boxer but his best defensive are his feet which can be an issue against much taller SHWs. He is an in and out boxer so it's not like he cna just do a Pacquiao take angles and stay on close to punish the bigger guys he will move and basically be in a similar situation Adamek was in even if he is more skilled than Adamek.
That's actually what i expect him to be at HW a better version of Adamek but not sure that will be enough against the elite


----------



## dyna

__
http://instagr.am/p/BTHFPgEAoyF/


----------



## dyna

How did you guys score De Leon - Nelson?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> How did you guys score De Leon - Nelson?


Scoring Johnny Nelson is like dancing about architecture.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Scoring Johnny Nelson is like dancing about architecture.


I tried to score the rounds by the punches thrown.

After 12 rounds both men still barely had 50 points.


----------



## Lester1583

Preparing for the Rematch of the Century:




@DrMo
@dyna


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Preparing for the Rematch of the Century:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DrMo
> @dyna


Boy HOWDY !

Durodola's starting to get old, though. 
Well, I guess power goes last, so maybe not much of a factor after all.


----------



## Cableaddict

Say, Boxrec has that fight showing for June third, but ESPN lists it for May 20th.

Which is correct?


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> Say, Boxrec has that fight showing for June third, but ESPN lists it for May 20th.
> 
> Which is correct?


Boxrec


----------



## dyna




----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Boxrec


THX.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


>


Trainer threw the pad right over his head like it meant anything. :lol:

Dat power, doh. Kudryashov's power is fucking insane.


----------



## Lester1583

DrMo said:


> Yuri Eltorovych Kalengov


----------



## Lester1583

Duro's got the right game plan:


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Duro's got the right game plan:


Yeah, well... The best game plan in the world won't make him any faster.

I have respect for the guy, but he has no chance of ever being elite. Not in THIS division. It will be really interesting to see what happens, if Duro gets into the world Boxing Super Series. The timing is right, since it starts in September.


----------



## dyna

Completely went over my head that Wlod beat Noel Gevor with a 12 round split decision.

http://www.polsatsport.pl/film/krzysztof-wlodarczyk-noel-gevor-skrot-walki_6468726/


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> Completely went over my head that Wlod beat Noel Gevor with a 12 round split decision.
> 
> http://www.polsatsport.pl/film/krzysztof-wlodarczyk-noel-gevor-skrot-walki_6468726/


He didn't look too good doing it, though. I think Wlod may be on his way out to pasture. He's still tough, He's still dangerous, his defense is still respectable, but he appears to be a little slower than in his prime.

--------------

Of course, Gevor is no slouch. Really fast hands, and great defensive footwork. I think he just needs to work on his punch-support,(which is weak) to improve his power. - learn to mix it up, sometimes speed, sometimes power. He could also use a better jab. With those long arms & that speed, his jab should (could) be a deadly weapon.

I'm looking forward to seeing more of this kid. He's still young and might have a great career ahead of him, with the right trainer.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Chinny said:


> All roads lead to Pirog







Ryabinsky has announced that soon Vadim Kornilov will replace him as the CEO of Мир Бокса (World of Boxing).

Everything will remain the same but he no longer has the time for the job.


----------



## DB Cooper

Denis Lebedev will defend his WBA title against Aussie Mark "Bam Bam" Flanagan in Russia, on July 10th.

Huge challenge for Flanagan.


----------



## Chinny

Lester1583 said:


> Ryabinsky has announced that soon Vadim Kornilov will replace him as the CEO of Мир Бокса (World of Boxing).
> 
> Everything will remain the same but he no longer has the time for the job.


That's interesting. I've exchanged a number of e-mails with Kornilov and he is/ was very accessible and straight forward. I guess he will be giving up some of the contracts or responsibilities which would now cause a conflict of interest. But this is Russia so who knows.


----------



## adamcanavan

Lester1583 said:


> Ryabinsky has announced that soon Vadim Kornilov will replace him as the CEO of Мир Бокса (World of Boxing).
> 
> Everything will remain the same but he no longer has the time for the job.


when you say everything will remain the same, does that include his financial backing?


----------



## Lester1583

adamcanavan said:


> when you say everything will remain the same, does that include his financial backing?


The financial backing, yes.

And one more thing.

Boxing in Russia is unprofitable.

Not cuz people don't like it or the fans don't go to the shows - although boxing is far from being the most popular sport in the country - but cuz TV don't support it and there's no professional boxing infrastructure.

The rise of the Russian boxing rests solely on Ryabinsky's (and Don Hryunov before him) shoulders.

He spends his own money on his hobby.

Without him it all will crumble back into the dark ages, with only the indomitable Hryonov fighting on his own.


----------



## Lester1583

The Return of the Sledgehammer is near.

So, this goes out to @Vysotsky:


----------



## Lester1583

Pounding pounding, He's back from the dead.





Kudryashov - Durodola 2.

Tomorrow live.

Here's a legal live stream:





@dyna
@Zopilote
@bballchump11
@Vysotsky
@Cableaddict
@Chinny
@all at sea @adamcanavan @Casual HOOOOOK @DrMo
@dkos
@Mexi-Box @JamieC
@Boxfan
@Pedderrs


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Pounding pounding, He's back from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudryashov - Durodola 2.
> 
> Tomorrow live.
> 
> Here's a legal live stream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dyna
> @bballchump11
> @Vysotsky
> @Cableaddict
> @Chinny
> @all at sea @adamcanavan @Casual HOOOOOK @DrMo
> @dkos
> @Mexi-Box @JamieC
> @Boxfan
> @Pedderrs


You're a good man. I want to watch this one so bad.


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Pounding pounding, He's back from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudryashov - Durodola 2.
> 
> Tomorrow live.
> 
> Here's a legal live stream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dyna
> @bballchump11
> @Vysotsky
> @Cableaddict
> @Chinny
> @all at sea @adamcanavan @Casual HOOOOOK @DrMo
> @dkos
> @Mexi-Box @JamieC
> @Boxfan
> @Pedderrs


Sweet.

Thanks, Lester.

Do we know approximately what time the televised card starts? Google translate says 1700 Moscow time, which would be 10 am EST. - Which would suck for me. 
( 4 undercards, though, so maybe the main card around noon? )

Is that correct?


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> Do we know approximately what time the televised card starts? Google translate says 1700 Moscow time, which would be 10 am EST. - Which would suck for me.
> ( 4 undercards, though, so maybe the main card around noon? )
> 
> Is that correct?


1900 Moscow time the televised card starts.

Main event will probably start at 2100 or 2200 Moscow time.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> The Return of the Sledgehammer is near.
> So, this goes out to @Vysotsky:


You know me so well. On the subject of winter my advice for Dima.....become vengeance, become death. We know who your incantation must call upon.


----------



## dyna

Imagine being a father in the crowd thinking "Surely Kudryashov doesn't hit that hard"
Seconds before his daughter got decapitated by Durodola's mouthpiece.

Only in the Cruiserweight Express.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


> Imagine being a father in the crowd thinking "Surely Kudryashov doesn't hit that hard"
> Seconds before his daughter got decapitated by Durodola's mouthpiece.
> 
> Only in the Cruiserweight Express.


:rofl


----------



## Lester1583

The spell has been broken, the curse has been lifted:


----------



## Cableaddict

I actually think Kudry has improved his defensive skills slightly. I think he also had a higher punch output than in the first fight. Nice.

I still wanna' know what drugs he was on though. That pre-fight face.......


----------



## PivotPunch

Kudryashov's defence has gotten better and he has learned to clinch. it was still a tough fight and Durodola was never out of it I wouldn't be shocked if they went even if they fought 10 times at least leaving wear and tear aside.

Does Kudryashov train with Kalenga regularly or just for this fight? That would be an insane fight both gyus can't do anything but brawl. Makabu would also be a great fight


----------



## Lester1583

Pagan Summer


----------



## Mexi-Box

Last one was fucking brutal. Fight could've been stopped there too.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


>


God, I want that fight!


----------



## dyna

Imagine Kudryashov vs Carl Thompson


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> Imagine Kudryashov vs Carl Thompson


I have NO idea what this means.

- But I'm pretty sure that I like it. :tdh


----------



## DB Cooper

The first 3 star names have signed up for the inaugural season of the World Boxing Super Series.

IBF Cruiserweight Champion Murat Gassiev (24-0, 17 KOs), WBC Champion Mairis Briedis (22-0, 18 KOs) as well as former IBF/WBC champion and IBF top-ranked challenger Krzysztof Wlodarczyk (53-3-1, 37 KOs) will all participate in the revolutionary global knock-out tournament, with five more elite fighters to be confirmed shortly.

The winner will receive the greatest prize in boxing, the Muhammad Ali Trophy.

http://www.saddoboxing.com/48677-world-boxing-super-series.html


----------



## Cableaddict

Woo HOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> Woo HOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!


Lebedev has said no, Usyk is weighing the options, Kudryashov wants Briedis.


----------



## Kid Cubano




----------



## Kid Cubano

Mike is fighting today as a CW. (at the very last time his opponent dropped but they were looking for replacement)
Can he make any noise at CW?


----------



## PivotPunch

Firat Arslan will be fighting for a Euopean belt. The guy is 46 I can't believe that he's still boxing


----------



## dyna

Mike Perez just got stopped again


----------



## dyna

McChunu is fighting Johnny Muller today


----------



## dyna

Just kidding about Perez being stopped

17 seconds.

Nice hook (both of them) Perez looks quick but Bellew has cursed Biscak and the fight was fucking shit.






Perez should probably be better than a shellshock Chambers.
But no way to judge because his opponent would have been stopped by malignaggi.

Seems like Hearn wants him back in the ring within 2-3 weeks.
He should be.


----------



## Cableaddict

Good to see Mchunu get another scalp.

Not much of an opponent, though.


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


>


"And the Oscar goes to .......... "


----------



## Lester1583

Kid Cubano said:


> Mike is fighting today as a CW. (at the very last time his opponent dropped but they were looking for replacement)
> Can he make any noise at CW?


Kalenga wants to answer this queston:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873849404830220289


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

An all Irish matchup of Perez and Kalenga would be fun


----------



## Lester1583

Quadruple Q on the undercard of Lebedev-Flanaghan.
@dyna


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Quadruple Q on the undercard of Lebedev-Flanaghan.
> @dyna


The Russian is going down. :war


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Mexi-Box

Only good fight on that card is Sillahk vs. Masternak; although, when I was last reading the undercard, Glowacki wasn't on it. Who is the dude Glowacki is fighting? I don't see any names on his resume.


----------



## dyna

Soon the Money team will feel what we felt


----------



## Lester1583

Shumenov finally retires.

The meaningless Dorticos - Shumenov is off.

KO Doctor will enter World Boxing Super Series.

@Kid Cubano


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> Shumenov finally retires.
> 
> The meaningless Dorticos - Shumenov is off.
> 
> *KO Doctor will enter World Boxing Super Series.*
> 
> @Kid Cubano


Oh my. Dorticos vs Gassiev.... bet on the under. :yep

I wonder if Usyk will jump in? If he doesn't he'll have some trouble finding decent opposition for the next year.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Lester1583 said:


> Shumenov finally retires.
> 
> The meaningless Dorticos - Shumenov is off.
> 
> KO Doctor will enter World Boxing Super Series.
> 
> @Kid Cubano


excellent news! the division is packed. Good fights ahead for Dorticos.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Shumenov finally retires.
> 
> The meaningless Dorticos - Shumenov is off.
> 
> KO Doctor will enter World Boxing Super Series.
> 
> @Kid Cubano


Strange career he had for a man of not so extraordinary talent.
Stepped up very early into his career.

Also has an ancient Griffin/Joppy on his resume.


----------



## Lester1583

Kid Cubano said:


> Good fights ahead for Dorticos.


Lebedev must face Dorticos, after he makes a voluntary defense this July.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Undefeated WBA Cruiserweight Titlist Dorticos signs up for Muhammad Ali Trophy as fourth World Champion joins World Boxing Super Series The World Boxing Super Series is delighted to announce that undefeated WBA Cruiserweight World Champion Yunier Dorticos (21-0, 20 KOs) has signed up for the Muhammad Ali Trophy, The Greatest Prize in Boxing. The 31-year-old Cuban joins a star-studded tournament line-up that that already features IBF Champion Murat Gassiev (24-0, 17 KOs), WBC Champion Mairis Briedis (22-0, 18 KOs) and former IBF / WBC Champion & IBF top-ranked challenger Krzysztof Wlodarczyk (53-3-1, 37 KOs) in the cruiserweight competition as well as WBA Super Champion George Groves (26-3, 19 KOs) in the super-middleweight competition. Dorticos is thrilled that the revolutionary bracket-style elimination tournament will provide him with the chance to add the IBF and WBC belts to his collection.
Gassiev
Briedis
Wlodarczyk
Dorticos
and looking for 4 more
(Lebedev,Huck...plenty of names.)
This is good news.


----------



## Cableaddict

Kid Cubano said:


> Undefeated WBA Cruiserweight Titlist Dorticos signs up for Muhammad Ali Trophy as fourth World Champion joins World Boxing Super Series The World Boxing Super Series is delighted to announce that undefeated WBA Cruiserweight World Champion Yunier Dorticos (21-0, 20 KOs) has signed up for the Muhammad Ali Trophy, The Greatest Prize in Boxing. The 31-year-old Cuban joins a star-studded tournament line-up that that already features IBF Champion Murat Gassiev (24-0, 17 KOs), WBC Champion Mairis Briedis (22-0, 18 KOs) and former IBF / WBC Champion & IBF top-ranked challenger Krzysztof Wlodarczyk (53-3-1, 37 KOs) in the cruiserweight competition as well as WBA Super Champion George Groves (26-3, 19 KOs) in the super-middleweight competition. Dorticos is thrilled that the revolutionary bracket-style elimination tournament will provide him with the chance to add the IBF and WBC belts to his collection.
> Gassiev
> Briedis
> Wlodarczyk
> Dorticos
> *and looking for 4 more
> (Lebedev,Huck...plenty of names.)*
> This is good news.


Lebedev is definitely out. Huck is too old and would get destroyed.

Kudryashov will likely sign up, since his meaningless bout with Shumenov is now off.


----------



## Cableaddict

Now THIS is getting interesting:

Cirrus will perform in the world Boxing series media - Ukrop News 24

It only makes sense for Usyk to sign up. Again, otherwise who the heck would he fight for the next year? Plus, this gives him a chance to clean-out the division, and then move to HW, while he's still relatively young. It would also make him a near household name, around the world.

Oh, and probably at least $10 mil to the winner. Possibly as much as $15 mil.

If there's a downside, I sure can't see it.


----------



## Cableaddict

Makabu has now applied for the series:

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2017...-makabu-applies-for-world-boxing-super-series

Glowacki won big today, against some undefeated Turk, so I wouldn't be surprised if he also applies.


----------



## Lester1583

Isma - Masternak:





Slightly controversial.


----------



## Cableaddict

According to BLF:

"Kudryashov and Krzysztof Glowacki are reportedly officially in, with Oleksandr Usyk on tap to join as well."

https://www.badlefthook.com/2017/6/2...g-super-series

---------------------

Yowsa !


----------



## PivotPunch

The tournament will be awesome. With so many goo fighters it will be kinda like the Super 6 thing. The ones who do well will get praise and the ones who chose not to participiate will be pushed to the background and may waste their prime a la Bute. 

If Usyk wants to unify CW and get up to HW this is his chance. if he doesn't all the elite fighters will be tied up in the tournament and he will waste his youth fighting 2 tier CWs like Bute did at SMW


----------



## Mexi-Box

Cableaddict said:


> According to BLF:
> 
> "Kudryashov and Krzysztof Glowacki are reportedly officially in, with Oleksandr Usyk on tap to join as well."
> 
> https://www.badlefthook.com/2017/6/2...g-super-series
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Yowsa !




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881130246896070657
Posted in another thread, but I think this one is more suited.


----------



## Cableaddict

more on this:

http://www.boxingscene.com/usyk-eager-claim-all-belts-world-boxing-super-series--118085

Bloody unbelievable !

No Tabiti, though. I wonder if most Americans are even going to notice this series?


----------



## adamcanavan

Cableaddict said:


> more on this:
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/usyk-eager-claim-all-belts-world-boxing-super-series--118085
> 
> Bloody unbelievable !
> 
> No Tabiti, though. I wonder if most Americans are even going to notice this series?


Would Tabiti even make any difference in that regard? Usyk's last couple have been on HBO, Glowacki & Huck had a war on Spike, Gassiev knocked out Thomas etc. does Tabiti bring anything that they don't? I don't think his nationality makes much of a difference


----------



## Cableaddict

adamcanavan said:


> Would Tabiti even make any difference in that regard? Usyk's last couple have been on HBO, Glowacki & Huck had a war on Spike, Gassiev knocked out Thomas etc. does Tabiti bring anything that they don't?* I don't think his nationality makes much of a difference*


I don't think you fully understand the typical shallow American. :lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Maxim Vlasov's last fight:





Does he remind you of a certain smooth stylist, @Vysotsky?

Is Petrochenko trying to create another Perfect Fighter?


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Maxim Vlasov's last fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he remind you of a certain smooth stylist, @Vysotsky?
> 
> Is Petrochenko trying to create another Perfect Fighter?


lol Puts a smile on my face. He's had a little of that in him since his SMW days but it's kinda eerie how well he has it down here. I was hoping he would get a shot at Usyk before they announced Hunter. With the WSSB going on maybe we'll see him mix it up with Glowacki, Makabu, Kalenga or one of the yanks all of which would be welcomed.

What's Petrochenko's coaching history btw?


----------



## Vysotsky

So matchups are fairly unexpected.

1 - Usyk vs Huck
2 - Gassiev vs Wlodarczyk
3 - Briedis vs Perez
4 - Dorticos vs Kudryashov (this should steal the show)

Correct me if i'm wrong but based on the seeds that means winners of the following face off in the SF? 

1 vs 4
2 vs 3

(EDIT saw someone else say the seeds are 1vs3 and 2vs4 instead meaning we could get Usyk/Briedis and Gassiev/Dorticos in the SF. Intriguing)

QF
3rd and 4th fights are both interesting and 4th should be absolute fireworks. He went right after Kalenga which takes balls so i wonder if he'll try to utilize his footwork more against Dima and play the role of boxer or stick to his fairly aggressive boxer/puncher style.

Will Perez be more mobile at the lower weight or will he get picked apart like Huck? How does Briedis deal with southpaws? Perez has shown a good chin aside from Povetkin, Charr showed a good chin until Briedis. Can the Balt duplicate what Sasha did?

SF
Usyk against Dorticos or Dima would be excellent and the prospect of Gassiev/Briedis...fuck yes. I'm going to be rewatching quite a few of these guys fights in the near future.


----------



## dyna

Send prayers to Wlod.

Hope he will rest easy in the afterlife.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> lol Puts a smile on my face. He's had a little of that in him since his SMW days but it's kinda eerie how well he has it down here. I was hoping he would get a shot at Usyk before they announced Hunter. With the WSSB going on maybe we'll see him mix it up with Glowacki, Makabu, Kalenga or one of the yanks all of which would be welcomed.
> 
> What's Petrochenko's coaching history btw?


I was hoping to see Vlasov make the WBSS. He certainly would have been more interesting than Huck or Perez. Well, I wouldn't complain if they somehow match him with Tabiiti, or some other hot young prospect.

Is that the final, official matchups? If so, I like it better than Usyk-Wlod, which was shown in the graphic. Huck has no chance, but he's about as tough as they come, so Usyk may have to dig deep for a change. (Or he may coast to an easy outside victory, I guess.)

Petrochenko trained Pirog ( a little bit,) yes?


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> What's Petrochenko's coaching history btw?


Trained Shakhnazaryan and Glazkov.



Vysotsky said:


> l was hoping he would get a shot


Lebedev is fighting tomorrow - Vlasov said he wants him.

Would be a good fight, since Lebedev is free at the moment.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Yeah, Lebedev/Vlasov would be great. Kudryashov/Doritos is an awesome fight.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


>


Quadruple Q is fighting today.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Quadruple Q is fighting today.


I got the stream up already. Mikhaylenko would be his best win since goofy ass Manyuchi got bulldozed right away.


----------



## Vysotsky

So in my opinion the winner of the WSSB will overtake Holyfield as greatest Cruiserweight ever. There are four undefeated belt holders and the top 3 seeds already have meaningful wins going in. The following QF and SF results are speculative but just to get an idea how the potential winner's resume could look after the tournament.

Usyk - Gassiev, Glowacki, Briedis, Huck, Mchunu, Hunter
Gassiev - Lebedev, Usyk, Dorticos, Wlod, Shimmel
Briedis - Usyk, Huck, Gassiev, Durodula, Charr
Dorticos - Gassiev, Usyk, Kudryashov, Kalenga

Holyfield has Qawi, DeLeon, Ocasio, Parkey, Tillman in a four year run going 18-0 and becoming Undisputed Champion. No doubt in my mind whoever wins this is the new King at CW all time. If Usyk wins he'll be Undisputed at 15-0 beating Holyfield's record and already beat his prior record by winning the title in his 10th fight. I also expect Usyk and Gassiev will be HW's in the future, Gassiev perhaps later since he's still so young.

Thoughts? Any dissent to this perspective?


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> So in my opinion the winner of the WSSB will overtake Holyfield as greatest Cruiserweight ever. There are four undefeated belt holders and the top 3 seeds already have meaningful wins going in. The following QF and SF results are speculative but just to get an idea how the potential winner's resume could look after the tournament.
> 
> Usyk - Gassiev, Glowacki, Briedis, Huck, Mchunu, Hunter
> Gassiev - Lebedev, Usyk, Dorticos, Wlod, Shimmel
> Briedis - Usyk, Huck, Gassiev, Durodula, Charr
> Dorticos - Gassiev, Usyk, Kudryashov, Kalenga
> 
> Holyfield has Qawi, DeLeon, Ocasio, Parkey, Tillman in a four year run going 18-0 and becoming Undisputed Champion. No doubt in my mind whoever wins this is the new King at CW all time. If Usyk wins he'll be Undisputed at 15-0 beating Holyfield's record and already beat his prior record by winning the title in his 10th fight. I also expect Usyk and Gassiev will be HW's in the future, Gassiev perhaps later since he's still so young.
> 
> Thoughts? Any dissent to this perspective?


Yea, I've already said before that Usyk would be the new GOAT if he wins this.
But I'd think Briedis' and Dorticos' resumes may still be 1 or 2 (at most) wins away from being the GOAT cruiser if they win this.

Also if somehow Huck wins it goes without question he's the undisputed GOAT at this weight.

The only shame is that we somehow could never see a healthy Drozd in a true big tournament like this.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Really interesting, just took a look back at Yoan Pablo Hernandez giving his review on the top 10 Cruiserweights back in 2013. Look at how much has changed.


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> Yea, I've already said before that Usyk would be the new GOAT if he wins this.
> But I'd think Briedis' and Dorticos' resumes may still be 1 or 2 (at most) wins away from being the GOAT cruiser if they win this.
> 
> Also if somehow Huck wins it goes without question he's the undisputed GOAT at this weight.
> 
> The only shame is that we somehow could never see a healthy Drozd in a true big tournament like this.


Usyk, Gassiev, Briedis would have enough for me Dorticos could still be argued.

Briedis as winner Usyk, Gassiev, Huck, Durodula >Qawi, DeLeon, Ocasio, Parkey


----------



## dyna

Chacal said:


> Really interesting, just took a look back at Yoan Pablo Hernandez giving his review on the top 10 Cruiserweights back in 2013. Look at how much has changed.


"Don't know him"

Never seen a more accurate description.


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> "Don't know him"
> 
> Never seen a more accurate description.


I doubt history will be kind to Hernandez. But then, he brought it on himself.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Thoughts? Any dissent to this perspective?


It's not about resume only.

Otherwise 135 Duran, 147 Hearns, Foster etc wouldn't be rated as highly as they are.

Holyfield is still underrated.

He was not only the best cruiserweight but also one the best fighters ever at this weight - a perfect fighting machine with no glaring flaws.

His resume is excellent - but it can be topped.

Anyway.

The tournament is happening at the right time.

Kudryashov lost and learned that power isn't everything.
Usyk learned that legs can't win all fights.
Briedis gained valuable experience with stylistical nightmares.
Dartsicos got his balls tested.
Eeron proved his toughness with Lebedev.

Perez is the only dark horse here.

And the good thing is that almost all of them can improve more and show us something new.

And then who knows.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> A perfect fighting machine with no glaring flaws.


I'd say Holyfield never had the greatest defence.

Part of it is that he was always there in front of you, another part is that his defence was simply not that great.

Though not as apparent at CW because his offensive output more than made up for it. (And being reachier at CW relative to his opposition at HW)

That was his only real flaw. (At HW his 2nd real flaw was his low punch output)


----------



## DrMo

Vysotsky said:


> So in my opinion the winner of the WSSB will overtake Holyfield as greatest Cruiserweight ever. There are four undefeated belt holders and the top 3 seeds already have meaningful wins going in. The following QF and SF results are speculative but just to get an idea how the potential winner's resume could look after the tournament.
> 
> Usyk - Gassiev, Glowacki, Briedis, Huck, Mchunu, Hunter
> Gassiev - Lebedev, Usyk, Dorticos, Wlod, Shimmel
> Briedis - Usyk, Huck, Gassiev, Durodula, Charr
> Dorticos - Gassiev, Usyk, Kudryashov, Kalenga
> 
> Holyfield has Qawi, DeLeon, Ocasio, Parkey, Tillman in a four year run going 18-0 and becoming Undisputed Champion. No doubt in my mind whoever wins this is the new King at CW all time. If Usyk wins he'll be Undisputed at 15-0 beating Holyfield's record and already beat his prior record by winning the title in his 10th fight. I also expect Usyk and Gassiev will be HW's in the future, Gassiev perhaps later since he's still so young.
> 
> Thoughts? Any dissent to this perspective?


Holy only had 14 fights at CW & began his career at 175lb, he left the division before his peak years aged 27

In his 1st fight at CW he beat future champ Booze & another good win was Anthony Davis, a former world title challenger who was better than his record suggests.

The 2 wins over Qawi surpass any of the current guys wins imo, going 15 rounds with an ATG in your 12th fight & a then one shot KO over the same iron chinned beast a year later is phenomenal


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> I'd say Holyfield never had the greatest defence.


"Glaring" flaws, D.



DrMo said:


> Holy only had 14 fights at CW & began his career at 175lb, he left the division before his peak years aged 27
> 
> The 2 wins over Qawi surpass any of the current guys wins imo, going 15 rounds with an ATG in your 12th fight & a then one shot KO over the same iron chinned beast a year later is phenomenal


Holyfield already hit his peak at CW though.

It was more like a one shot no mas over the supposedly bad ass buzzsaw.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Holyfield already hit his peak at CW though.
> 
> It was more like a one shot no mas over the supposedly bad ass buzzsaw.


I believe his early days at HW were the best, though I also love the DeLeon fight.

Its true Qawi had declined & was drinking a lot but even old Foreman didn't put the Camden Buzzsaw down like a Holy right hand


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> "Glaring" flaws, D.


It's glaring with hindsight. :bart


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> I'd say Holyfield never had the greatest defence.


No butts about it.


----------



## Eoghan

It's not about money for Eeron, it's about taking souls


----------



## Kid Cubano

id love to see a prime JC Gomez in the mix of this tournament


----------



## dyna

Kid Cubano said:


> id love to see a prime JC Gomez in the mix of this tournament


Anaclet Wamba*


----------



## Vysotsky

DrMo said:


> Holy only had 14 fights at CW & began his career at 175lb, he left the division before his peak years aged 27
> 
> In his 1st fight at CW he beat future champ Booze & another good win was Anthony Davis, a former world title challenger who was better than his record suggests.
> 
> The 2 wins over Qawi surpass any of the current guys wins imo, going 15 rounds with an ATG in your 12th fight & a then one shot KO over the same iron chinned beast a year later is phenomenal


It's not the amateurs he was over the limit rules are rules. Hopkins debuted at CW too. Ya Booze is notable never seen Davis fight.


----------



## Vysotsky

I was favoring Dorticos in the Kudryashov fight but hadn't watched him for more than a year and after taking another look i was definitely overrating some of his attributes and my opinion on the matchup is quite different.

His footwork isn't as quick or fluid as i had thought and Kalenga who for the most part just lumbers around and isn't particularly adept at cutting off the ring didn't have a hard time finding him. Kudryashov isn't quick but he is decent at stalking and cutting off the ring. I had thought Dorticos was in a similar league to Usyk and Briedis with his athleticism and mobility but my memory was certainly wrong on that. Good footwork but not fight changing.

Virtually all of his defense is blocking with arms and gloves he has almost no head or upperbody movement, not even slips really. In spite of this his blocking is still rather porous he's inconsistent at keeping his right hand up to defend his face and when punching especially in exchanges he almost always drops it to chest level when bringing it back. As a result Kalenga was able to land his wide telegraphed left hook with regular frequency and that's a dangerous habit to have stepping in the ring with Kudryashov. In addition to his usual left hook, in the Duro rematch Dima threw a couple nice leaping left hooks closing distance and landing with it out of nowhere Freddie Steele style.

Likewise Dorticos doesn't really fight to dictate the distance using his feet or working behind the jab and straight punches with any regularity. The majority of his offense is delivered from the pocket. He showed a solid chin but was a little stunned in rounds 1,3,6, and Kalenga was really putting it on him in 8 and 9 and start of the 10th. Stoppage was pretty garbage. Duro has a chin of diamond and Dima got a KD with a glancing hook off his forehead ffs so a solid chin isn't a fail safe for any potential opponent.

Prior to rewatching Dorticos i had him a healthy favourite but now i give an edge to Kudryashov because a few stylistic elements or flaws with Dorticos play right into the hands of Dima's weapons (and i had overrated him in general, quality fighter but not as polished as i remembered). These two guys are going to bang the fuck out and i can't wait. May Dima draw from the Heavenly Boar for inspiration and a war like spirit. Also the prospect of Gassiev vs Kudryashov.........no words.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> - Kill'em all.


That Sanya is still without a proper trainer is a bit worrying .

He should be begging Father Loma to train him right now.

Vasya is stuck fighting second raters - he doesn't need a trainer anyway.

Or maybe try Janet David Jackson - he's always available.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> I was favoring Dorticos in the Kudryashov fight but hadn't watched him for more than a year and after taking another look i was definitely overrating some of his attributes and my opinion on the matchup is quite different.........


Besides your other good points re Dorticos, I think that it's also likely that we'll see a slightly improved Kudyashov in this series. Maybe not any more slick, but at least more careful & patient.

As Lester mentioned, all of these guys have likely learned something from their recent high-level bouts, but none more than Kudry in his loss to Durodola. If nothing else, he now knows he's vulnerable to another big puncher. He can't just "scare" his way to victory.

What a fight this is going to be.


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> I was favoring Dorticos in the Kudryashov fight but hadn't watched him for more than a year and after taking another look i was definitely overrating some of his attributes and my opinion on the matchup is quite different.
> 
> His footwork isn't as quick or fluid as i had thought and Kalenga who for the most part just lumbers around and isn't particularly adept at cutting off the ring didn't have a hard time finding him. Kudryashov isn't quick but he is decent at stalking and cutting off the ring. I had thought Dorticos was in a similar league to Usyk and Briedis with his athleticism and mobility but my memory was certainly wrong on that. Good footwork but not fight changing.
> 
> Virtually all of his defense is blocking with arms and gloves he has almost no head or upperbody movement, not even slips really. In spite of this his blocking is still rather porous he's inconsistent at keeping his right hand up to defend his face and when punching especially in exchanges he almost always drops it to chest level when bringing it back. As a result Kalenga was able to land his wide telegraphed left hook with regular frequency and that's a dangerous habit to have stepping in the ring with Kudryashov. In addition to his usual left hook, in the Duro rematch Dima threw a couple nice leaping left hooks closing distance and landing with it out of nowhere Freddie Steele style.
> 
> Likewise Dorticos doesn't really fight to dictate the distance using his feet or working behind the jab and straight punches with any regularity. The majority of his offense is delivered from the pocket. He showed a solid chin but was a little stunned in rounds 1,3,6, and Kalenga was really putting it on him in 8 and 9 and start of the 10th. Stoppage was pretty garbage. Duro has a chin of diamond and Dima got a KD with a glancing hook off his forehead ffs so a solid chin isn't a fail safe for any potential opponent.
> 
> Prior to rewatching Dorticos i had him a healthy favourite but now i give an edge to Kudryashov because a few stylistic elements or flaws with Dorticos play right into the hands of Dima's weapons (and i had overrated him in general, quality fighter but not as polished as i remembered). These two guys are going to bang the fuck out and i can't wait. May Dima draw from the Heavenly Boar for inspiration and a war like spirit. Also the prospect of Gassiev vs Kudryashov.........no words.


Yea, Kalenga also outboxed Dorticos early in the fight.

Dorticos outbrawled the brawler, which is a nice feat but Kudry's shortest punches are probably already harder than Kalenga's widest punches.

Also I really hope Briedis splatters Perez with some super uppercut.
Like the one that landed against Charr, that would be brute.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Vysotsky said:


> I was favoring Dorticos in the Kudryashov fight but hadn't watched him for more than a year and after taking another look i was definitely overrating some of his attributes and my opinion on the matchup is quite different.
> 
> His footwork isn't as quick or fluid as i had thought and Kalenga who for the most part just lumbers around and isn't particularly adept at cutting off the ring didn't have a hard time finding him. Kudryashov isn't quick but he is decent at stalking and cutting off the ring. I had thought Dorticos was in a similar league to Usyk and Briedis with his athleticism and mobility but my memory was certainly wrong on that. Good footwork but not fight changing.
> 
> Virtually all of his defense is blocking with arms and gloves he has almost no head or upperbody movement, not even slips really. In spite of this his blocking is still rather porous he's inconsistent at keeping his right hand up to defend his face and when punching especially in exchanges he almost always drops it to chest level when bringing it back. As a result Kalenga was able to land his wide telegraphed left hook with regular frequency and that's a dangerous habit to have stepping in the ring with Kudryashov. In addition to his usual left hook, in the Duro rematch Dima threw a couple nice leaping left hooks closing distance and landing with it out of nowhere Freddie Steele style.
> 
> Likewise Dorticos doesn't really fight to dictate the distance using his feet or working behind the jab and straight punches with any regularity. The majority of his offense is delivered from the pocket. He showed a solid chin but was a little stunned in rounds 1,3,6, and Kalenga was really putting it on him in 8 and 9 and start of the 10th. Stoppage was pretty garbage. Duro has a chin of diamond and Dima got a KD with a glancing hook off his forehead ffs so a solid chin isn't a fail safe for any potential opponent.
> 
> Prior to rewatching Dorticos i had him a healthy favourite but now i give an edge to Kudryashov because a few stylistic elements or flaws with Dorticos play right into the hands of Dima's weapons (and i had overrated him in general, quality fighter but not as polished as i remembered). These two guys are going to bang the fuck out and i can't wait. May Dima draw from the Heavenly Boar for inspiration and a war like spirit. Also the prospect of Gassiev vs Kudryashov.........no words.


There is a reason no one picked Kudryashov (or so I'm told). Guy is fucking dangerous as shit. He has a chance against anyone because of that ********* power.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Although i believe Kydryashov hits harder than anybody else and didn't want to see him against Dorticos in the first fight i can see the good side of it: Kudryashov relays 100% on his power, his foot work is average and his head movement almost none. Dorticos has a better chance against a brawler than against a boxer because he also relays in wild shots. I think everybody here is sleeping on Perez because he is new on the division but he's coming on an incredible shape and seems for the first time to be taking boxing seriously, this is a guy who used to get in the ring with the big boys and was very competitive doing it despite his lack of discipline.He has way more skills than Dorticos and decent power.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Kid Cubano said:


> Although i believe Kydryashov hits harder than anybody else and didn't want to see him against Dorticos in the first fight i can see the good side of it: Kudryashov relays 100% on his power, his foot work is average and his head movement almost none. Dorticos has a better chance against a brawler than against a boxer because he also relays in wild shots. I think everybody here is sleeping on Perez because he is new on the division but he's coming on an incredible shape and seems for the first time to be taking boxing seriously, this is a guy who used to get in the ring with the big boys and was very competitive doing it despite his lack of discipline.He has way more skills than Dorticos and decent power.


I was sold on Perez at HW, but I'm not sure what to make of him at cruiserweight. He's going to lose that speed he had over his opponents at HW for sure here.


----------



## Vysotsky

Kid Cubano said:


> Although i believe Kydryashov hits harder than anybody else and didn't want to see him against Dorticos in the first fight i can see the good side of it: Kudryashov relays 100% on his power, his foot work is average and his head movement almost none. Dorticos has a better chance against a brawler than against a boxer because he also relays in wild shots. I think everybody here is sleeping on Perez because he is new on the division but he's coming on an incredible shape and seems for the first time to be taking boxing seriously, this is a guy who used to get in the ring with the big boys and was very competitive doing it despite his lack of discipline.He has way more skills than Dorticos and decent power.


Kudryashov has way more upperbody movement than Dorticos. His effectiveness at making guys miss is sporadic but his head isn't a stationary target.

Perez is a really interesting question mark as i have no idea what he'll bring to the table. Fighting the big guys is a whole different thing than CW's. He'll need to come forward against Briedis and i can't think of him doing that with much effectiveness against his notable HW opponents.

When moving down guys will usually have a size/power advantage and the potential pitfall is dealing with the quicker more skilled opponents ala Chambers/Mchunu. Thing is, i suspect Briedis is a naturally bigger stronger man, more athletic, faster of hand and foot, and probably has more power than any HW opponent aside from maybe Povetkin and Abdusalamov so in the matchup Perez has seemingly lost all advantages. Perez's bread and butter was being more skillful in the pocket with quicker hands against bigger guys but Briedis isn't going to voluntarily spend time in the pocket and i have no idea what style Perez will proceed with. Landing counters on Briedis coming in is something he'll need. Will he fight on the front foot trying to cut off the ring and pressure? I know he did some of that early in his career against guys like Tye Fields but Briedis he is not.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> Kudryashov has way more upperbody movement than Dorticos. His effectiveness at making guys miss is sporadic but his head isn't a stationary target.
> 
> Perez is a really interesting question mark as i have no idea what he'll bring to the table. Fighting the big guys is a whole different thing than CW's. He'll need to come forward against Briedis and i can't think of him doing that with much effectiveness against his notable HW opponents.
> 
> When moving down guys will usually have a size/power advantage and the potential pitfall is dealing with the quicker more skilled opponents ala Chambers/Mchunu. Thing is, i suspect Briedis is a naturally bigger stronger man, more athletic, faster of hand and foot, and probably has more power than any HW opponent aside from maybe Povetkin and Abdusalamov so in the matchup Perez has seemingly lost all advantages. Perez's bread and butter was being more skillful in the pocket with quicker hands against bigger guys but Briedis isn't going to voluntarily spend time in the pocket and i have no idea what style Perez will proceed with. Landing counters on Briedis coming in is something he'll need. Will he fight on the front foot trying to cut off the ring and pressure? I know he did some of that early in his career against guys like Tye Fields but Briedis he is not.


Very good analysis.

On more thing about Kudry: Although he's very sloppy, he has the ability to stay outside, and land that huge left from a great distance. He has very surprising bursts of speed. If he plays it smart, (learning from the Duro loss) stays at distance and doesn't get impatient, I don't think Dorticos has the speed & mobility to take the fight to him.

Perez? As you say. It would have been good to see him first against someone less skilled & mobile than Briedis. Much may come down to how well Perez can take sustained punishment.


----------



## dyna

Perez, another Chambers or another Norris.


----------



## Fake Beef

Mexi-Box said:


> There is a reason no one picked Kudryashov (or so I'm told). Guy is fucking dangerous as shit. He has a chance against anyone because of that ********* power.


This is true but he's also easy to find. Duro couldn't miss at times in those fights. He's certainly an exciting guy to watch...


----------



## Vysotsky

Fake Beef said:


> This is true but* he's also easy to find. Duro couldn't miss at times in those fights*. He's certainly an exciting guy to watch...


lol Same is true for both guys which is what makes it so fucking great. Two bangers with leaky defense what more can a boxing fan ask for?












Cableaddict said:


> On more thing about Kudry: Although he's very sloppy, he has the ability to stay outside, and land that huge left from a great distance. He has very surprising bursts of speed. If he plays it smart, (learning from the Duro loss) stays at distance and doesn't get impatient,* I don't think Dorticos has the speed & mobility to take the fight to him*.


I don't view that as a desirable strategy for Dorticos....



dyna said:


> *Dorticos outbrawled the brawler*, which is a nice feat but Kudry's shortest punches are probably already harder than Kalenga's widest punches.


Trying to out bang the banger is a dangerous high risk route to take. What you say about Dima at distance is true but that seems like a more favorable fight to be in for Dorticos. He has a better chance to win a slower paced chessmatch at distance involving less contact than trying to attack Dima like he did Kalenga by constantly stepping into the pocket and trading leather with Rasputin. Kudryashov stalking and Dorticos trying to box is how i envision the fight but if i'm proven wrong and Dorticos thinks he can win a slugfest i will be very happy to take in the savage fireworks that ensue.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> I don't view that as a desirable strategy for Dorticos....


I was talking about Kudryashov.

Stay outside & try to land one of those long, leaping lefts. Usualy those don't have much power, but Kudry somehow pulls it off. Of course, if he misses, he could get countered. - but better that than trading on the inside with Yunier.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> *I was talking about Kudryashov*.
> 
> Stay outside & try to land one of those long, leaping lefts. Usualy those don't have much power, but Kudry somehow pulls it off. Of course, if he misses, he could get countered. - but *better that than trading on the inside with Yunier*.


I know.

So trading is more dangerous for Kudryashov than it is for Dorticos? That's your reasoning, it's wrong. It's more risk for Dorticos to slug it out he has a better chance of winning by boxing at range and slowing the pace. It's better for Kudryashov to bang it out. He should hope Dorticos wants to aggressively attack him and trade inside.

Reality is both guys can punch and it's a risk for both to exchange but overall it favors Kudryashov who has 21 KO's in 21 wins, has fought better opposition, and can end it with a single shot at any time. Dorticos has a good KO% but his opposition has been dreadful overall and a blown up Miranda went the distance with him. I do think he has real power but it's unlikely to be A++ tier like Kudryashov, Gassiev, Briedis.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> I do think he has real power but it's unlikely to be A++ tier like Kudryashov, Gassiev, Briedis.


It isn't.

Dorticos' power is your typical world level.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Vysotsky said:


> I know.
> 
> So trading is more dangerous for Kudryashov than it is for Dorticos? That's your reasoning, it's wrong. It's more risk for Dorticos to slug it out he has a better chance of winning by boxing at range and slowing the pace. It's better for Kudryashov to bang it out. He should hope Dorticos wants to aggressively attack him and trade inside.
> 
> Reality is both guys can punch and it's a risk for both to exchange but overall it favors Kudryashov who has 21 KO's in 21 wins, has fought better opposition, and can end it with a single shot at any time. Dorticos has a good KO% but his opposition has been dreadful overall and a blown up Miranda went the distance with him. I do think he has real power but it's unlikely to be A++ tier like Kudryashov, Gassiev, Briedis.


Records say that Dorticos has 20 KO in 21 fights and on top of it, he is undefeated. Kudry isn't. And he looked very average on his first fight with Duro.(which I'm aware he avenged already), his resume shows an elderly Gomez on his way to retirement. Neither one resume ( Kudry or Dorticos )is impressive and that may explained the 99,999 % KO. Whoever wins this fight is going to have the big test on their next fight.
With Perez, i don't know. Big question mark there. Definitely would've been great to see him against a decent CW before this tournament.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> I know.
> 
> So trading is more dangerous for Kudryashov than it is for Dorticos? That's your reasoning, it's wrong. It's more risk for Dorticos to slug it out he has a better chance of winning by boxing at range and slowing the pace. It's better for Kudryashov to bang it out. He should hope Dorticos wants to aggressively attack him and trade inside.
> 
> Reality is both guys can punch and it's a risk for both to exchange but overall it favors Kudryashov who has 21 KO's in 21 wins, has fought better opposition, and can end it with a single shot at any time. Dorticos has a good KO% but his opposition has been dreadful overall and a blown up Miranda went the distance with him. I do think he has real power but it's unlikely to be A++ tier like Kudryashov, Gassiev, Briedis.


I still disagree. Either man could close the show on the inside, but IMO Kudry has a much better chance on the outside. First, he's really good at it, and second, his hands are faster than Yunier's. Plus, I could be wrong but I don't recall Kudry taking anyone out from the inside. (If so, then tell us which fights) Midrange, sure, but not when it's all elbows & clinching.

That would be Dorticos' best chance, IMO. He's big, muscular guy and can impose himself up close. Also, he throws a lovely uppercut.

One could argue that Dorticos doesn't have a great chance either way, but that's not the point.


----------



## Vysotsky

Kid Cubano said:


> Records say that Dorticos has 20 KO in 21 fights and on top of it, he is undefeated. Kudry isn't. And he looked very average on his first fight with Duro.(which I'm aware he avenged already), his resume shows an elderly Gomez on his way to retirement. Neither one resume ( Kudry or Dorticos )is impressive and that may explained the 99,999 % KO. Whoever wins this fight is going to have the big test on their next fight.
> With Perez, i don't know. Big question mark there. Definitely would've been great to see him against a decent CW before this tournament.


Kudryashov has fought a slew of legit CW's who have beaten top CW's in their career. Dorticos has fought Kalenga, two former MW's, and journeymen who haven't beat top CW's in their career. Their competition isn't comparable.

Kudryashov has faced better opposition on his way to world level than your typical touted prospect does including Gassiev, Briedis, or Usyk. Dorticos has fought a lower level than your typical prospect. Yes Caribe sucks but Dima didn't even have a promoter for the majority of his career.

*Dima*
Durodula x2
JCG - Excellent former champ but 40 yr old 
Palacios - went the distance with Wlod 2x and should have won their 1st fight
Mwekasse - Mchunu
Cox - former champ Braithwaite, Silgado, 
Silgado - former interm champ Herelius
Suda - Former contender hadn't done anything in years but beat Arslan in his 6th fight (Arslan's 21st)

*Dorticos*
Kalenga
Miranda - MW, went the distance, 1st CW fight, best win in prior 5 years Francisco Sierra
Zuniga - MW and 38
Ventura - Mendoza journyman
Fields - Batcherfield, Jolly journeymen
Galen Brown - journeyman
Mendoza - journeyman

As stated, i think Dorticos has respectable world level power but his KO % doesn't mean shit. Kudryashov is the hardest puncher in arguably the most stacked division in boxing which is filled with power punching killers. Doesn't mean he'll win but trying to conflate their KO % and competition is inaccurate.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> I still disagree. Either man could close the show on the inside, but IMO Kudry has a much better chance on the outside. First, he's really good at it, and second, his hands are faster than Yunier's. Plus, I could be wrong but I don't recall Kudry taking anyone out from the inside. (If so, then tell us which fights) * Midrange, sure, but not when it's all elbows & clinching.*
> 
> *That would be Dorticos' best chance, IMO. He's big, muscular guy and can impose himself up close*. Also, he throws a lovely uppercut.
> 
> One could argue that Dorticos doesn't have a great chance either way, but that's not the point.


Dorticos fights mid-range, not inside off guys chests with elbows and clinching. Aside from Wlod (who is more shredded than YD) everyone in the tourney is more muscular and appears stronger than Dorticos. He has spindly chicken legs and his upperbody has less mass compared to the rest.

This is an accurate depiction of Dorticos lower body.









Big strong muscular guy? I'm more of a physical specimen than Dorticos but unlike him i'm not a pro athlete whose sole job is to workout and stay in the best shape possible.



















What a Hulk!!










Most of Kudryashov's hurt takes place at mid range.


----------



## Cableaddict

^ You seem to have completely missed my point.

Completely. Sigh...

Sure, Dorticos is a midrange fighter. My point is that he CAN fight on the inside, and that would be the smart way to try and beat Kudry. Trading at midrange would be suicide. Whay part pf that don';t you understand?






Dorticos landing deadly uppercuts: 0:45, 1:49

Other good insdie fighting: 1:00, 1:40, 1:49, 2:10

================

Ans Kudry is very comfortable fighting (in spurts) from distance, which Dorticos cannot do. So again, that's the safest way to approach this fight. I mean, DUH...

You think Kudry only fights from mid-range. I hate to bother you with actual facts, but -






0:41, (not technically fighting outside, but an outside punch nonetheless.)

Then actually fighting from distance:

0:50, 1:02, 1:25, 1:55, 1:58, 2:12, 2:14, and 2:25.

But yeah, except for all of THOSE, Kudry is just a midrange fighter. atsch


----------



## Cableaddict

Also, it's nice that you think Dorticos doesn't look like a big CW to you, but he's 6'3" with an 80" reach, and he's missed weight quite a few times. He's no blown up LHW.

Dude, get over yourself already.


----------



## dyna

Cableaddict said:


> Also, it's nice that you think Dorticos doesn't look like a big CW to you, but he's 6'3" with an 80" reach, and he's missed weight quite a few times. He's no blown up LHW.
> 
> Dude, get over yourself already.


Of the 4 fight where he was over 200 pounds 3 of those fights were against opponents also over 200 pounds.
Never been above 203.75 pounds.

And those 4 fights were against tune up bums to pad your record, doubt he was concerned about making weight.

Dorticos isn't too lean either, he could easily lose some fat.

Height and reach doesn't mean that much, see Kingsley Ikeke.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Also I really hope Briedis splatters Perez with some super uppercut.


Wouldn't be surprising.

Difference in speed and everything in addition to game-changing power and "he's not getting up, Jim!"

- Selfies don't hit back.









Rumors of Usyk-Huck in Kiev, Iron Gas-Wlod in USA in September.


----------



## dyna

The 2 most handsome males in Russia


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


> The 2 most handsome males in Russia


Fucking hell, Lebedev is one ugly mofo.


----------



## Cableaddict

Mexi-Box said:


> Fucking hell, Lebedev is one ugly mofo.


Finally, something we can all agree on. :lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Sledgehammer - Deer Cop sparring:




@Vysotsky 
@dyna


----------



## Kid Cubano

dyna said:


> The 2 most handsome males in Russia


is that face for real? must be some photoshop shit behind this.


----------



## Vysotsky

Cableaddict said:


> ^ You seem to have completely missed my point.
> 
> Completely. Sigh...
> 
> Sure, Dorticos is a midrange fighter. My point is that he CAN fight on the inside, and that would be the smart way to try and beat Kudry. *Trading at midrange would be suicide.* Whay part pf that don';t you understand?


That's my point, that's what i was saying, what don't you understand? That's how Dorticos usually fights stepping into the pocket to throw combos and if he wants to step into the furnace and trade with the hardest hitter in the division Kudryashov should welcome it. Most of what you're attributing to me.....i didn't say.

You said Dorticos could impose his uber strength on Kudryashov inside with elbows and grappling. All i said was
1) Dorticos doesn't fight like that
2) Most CW's in this tourney appear physically stronger



Cableaddict said:


> but he's 6'3" with an 80" reach, and he's missed weight quite a few times.


Maybe, maybe not. Kudryashov is listed at 6'2











Cableaddict said:


> You think Kudry only fights from mid-range. I hate to bother you with actual facts, but -


Didn't say that



Cableaddict said:


> But yeah, except for all of THOSE, Kudry is just a midrange fighter. atsch


Didn't say that



Cableaddict said:


> Also, it's nice that you think Dorticos doesn't look like a big CW to you


Didn't say that. I said the majority of the CW's in the tourney appear physically stronger.



Cableaddict said:


> He's no blown up LHW.


Didn't say that.

You're trying to start an argument by attributing statements to me that i didn't say. Were you taught these tactics by a female or a happy merchant? Or perhaps a female happy merchant?



Cableaddict said:


> Dude, get over yourself already.


...........



Cableaddict said:


> Ans Kudry is very comfortable fighting (in spurts) from distance, which Dorticos cannot do. So again, that's the safest way to approach this fight. I mean, DUH...


This is the only applicable point you raised, but again, I didn't claim Dima incapable of fighting at long range or landing his power from there. What i was saying is irrelevant at this point, i don't care about arguing with people on the interwebz. You've reminded me why i hardly post anymore. Thanks i guess.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> Sledgehammer - Deer Cop sparring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vysotsky
> @dyna


Very cool thanks. There is a clip of him sparring Drozd too although you're probably the one who posted that too. You're a gem!

Has Timofeev trained any other pros? Kudryashov could use the addition of Petrochenko in his camp, even Pirog for that matter, to improve his style.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


>


15-year old Gassiev spars the late Khetag "The Ossetian Bomber Graham" Kozaev:







Vysotsky said:


> Has Timofeev trained any other pros?


Couldn't find any info on that.
Some non-descript local fighters possibly.



Vysotsky said:


> Kudryashov could use the addition of Petrochenko


Rumors of Kudryashov training in the States with Manny Robles.

Petrochenko is probably too busy molding Vlasov into a trash-talking mean slick killing machine.
Vlasov dissed (well, almost) Kovalev as a one-dimensional has-been and claimed that Lebedev is avoiding him.



Vysotsky said:


> Pirog


Krusher paid dearly for his arrogance:


Lester1583 said:


> Gelendzhik Shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many know this, but Pirog is arguably the most respected and astute boxing mind of the vodka-drinking continent.
> 
> They asked him about the Kovalev-Ward rematch.
> 
> There was no nuthugging for simpletons.
> 
> In 4 minutes he broke down Kovalev's winning and losing tactics.
> 
> Ward will adjust - you must fight differently this time.
> 
> Hands slightly before your head/closer to the target, long distance, no heavy shots, no fully extended punches - high workrate through the mostly arm punching approach.
> 
> Inside fighting will be Krusher's downfall, he predicted.
> Those who are advising him to out s.o.g. Ward at his own game are deceiving - either themselves or the public.
> 
> Now, of course, we all know that Martin Luther Kovalev has been stabbed in the back by his own people.
> 
> But it's too late - Kovalev is Mariah Carey's backing vocalist now.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> I didn't claim Dima incapable of fighting at long range or landing his power from there. What i was saying is irrelevant at this point, i don't care about arguing with people on the interwebz. *You've reminded me why i hardly post anymore. Thanks i guess.*


Back at ya'.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> 15-year old Gassiev spars the late Khetag "The Ossetian Bomber Graham" Kozaev:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any info on that.
> Some non-descript local fighters possibly.
> 
> Rumors of Kudryashov training in the States with Manny Robles.
> 
> Petrochenko is probably too busy molding Vlasov into a trash-talking mean slick killing machine.
> Vlasov dissed (well, almost) Kovalev as a one-dimensional has-been and claimed that Lebedev is avoiding him.
> 
> Krusher paid dearly for his arrogance:


- I honestly don't remember Kozaev, 19, fucking tragic. Looks good too.

- I read that about Robles but dismissed it. The Hammer needs the wisdom of Gelendzhik. Fighters should be making pilgrimages, sleeping on the front steps Fight Club style and begging for apprenticeship.

- lol i'v never paid attention to Vlasov but with his new found Achillies like prowess and a tongue equally lethal i need to. Really hope him and Glowacki can improve their positions during the WBSS maybe take on one of the Africans each. Vlasov/Makabu would be nice. Closest thing we'll come to a Pirog/Toney matchup.

- If Pirog doesn't become a trainer it would be as grave an injustice as had Ivan Sirko not left progeny. That level of brilliance and invincibility must be infused in future generations or Mokosh herself will weep.

P.S. Didnt realize Castano/Soro took place. Castano won!


----------



## Lester1583

Briedis - Perez in Riga, Latvia, September 30th.


----------



## Lester1583

Try to giraffe uppercut this boy:


----------



## dyna

Not the German judges, noooo

http://www.boxingscene.com/oleksandr-usyk-vs-marco-huck-on-september-9-berlin--118857


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> Not the German judges, noooo
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/oleksandr-usyk-vs-marco-huck-on-september-9-berlin--118857


My God. I can't believe this will be in Germany.

Well, even THAT can't save the caveman, this time.

Hmmm. Actually, I guess it makes the fight slightly interesting now, since Usyk will likely have to go for a KO. If he were to foolishly engage on the inside, Huck might actually have a small chance.
OK, I like it !


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Not the German judges, noooo


They are trying to prevent His Arrival.

Sanya may be all smiles in public.

But look into these Eyez of Steel:


----------



## Lester1583

Master of Tundra:


----------



## Kid Cubano

Lester1583 said:


> Master of Tundra:


for the Olympics Shot put?


----------



## Cableaddict

Lester1583 said:


> They are trying to prevent His Arrival.
> 
> Sanya may be all smiles in public.
> 
> But look into these Eyez of Steel:


Wow.

His mom looks pretty tough, too. I sure wouldn't mess with her.


----------



## dyna

http://www.boxingscene.com/martin-ilunga-targets-tony-bellew-i-want-avenge-my-brother--119042

*Martin Ilunga Targets Tony Bellew: I Want To Avenge My Brother!*

Who else is getting flashbacks here?


----------



## Lester1583

Mustache Blast from the Past


----------



## Lester1583

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895639908160647169
Strange choice.

@Kid Cubano 
@Cableaddict 
@Vysotsky 
@dyna 
@Mexi-Box


----------



## Eoghan

Andrew Tabiti up against Steve Cunningham on the Mayweather bill. Great step up


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895639908160647169
> Strange choice.
> 
> @Kid Cubano
> @Cableaddict
> @Vysotsky
> @dyna
> @Mexi-Box


Wow, they're bringing Kudryashov to the States? Man, that's one fighter I would love to watch live. His punches are fucking insane.


----------



## adamcanavan

Lester1583 said:


> Mustache Blast from the Past


Kalenga will destroy him :deal

and looking forward to seeing Mbenge on this card, he's a real talent


----------



## Cableaddict

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, they're bringing Kudryashov to the States? Man, that's one fighter I would love to watch live. His punches are fucking insane.


My money's on Usyk to win the tourney, but I'm rooting for Kudry to take it all home. I think he's got a real chance, especially if he learned from his one loss not to be too impatient.


----------



## Cableaddict

Eoghan said:


> Andrew Tabiti up against Steve Cunningham on the Mayweather bill. Great step up


A solid test for Tabiti, though it would have been nice to see him against a prime USS. I still can't believe how Tabiti owned Keith Tapia, whom I rate quite highly.

- But is Cunningham still fast & slick at 200, or has age caught up to him?
(I haven't seen the Glowacki fight)


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> - lol i'v never paid attention to Vlasov but with his new found Achillies like prowess and a tongue equally lethal i need to.


Vlasov is mad and bad like Jesse James!

He's got no real promoter, high risk/low reward, can't get meaningful fights and is bitter that he's isn't a part of the tournament.

Dissed Kudryashov - a hypejob who doesn't deserve to be in the tournament;
Perez is a nobody;
Huck is a has-been;
Gassiev ain't shit - just power and no skills.

And addition said he doesn't give a fuck - if you don't like me, you know where to find me!


----------



## Lester1583

Cableaddict said:


> A solid test for Tabiti, though it would have been nice to see him against a prime USS. I still can't believe how Tabiti owned Keith Tapia, whom I rate quite highly.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Vlasov is mad and bad like Jesse James!
> 
> He's got no real promoter, high risk/low reward, can't get meaningful fights and is bitter that he's isn't a part of the tournament.
> 
> Dissed Kudryashov - a hypejob who doesn't deserve to be in the tournament;
> Perez is a nobody;
> Huck is a has-been;
> Gassiev ain't shit - just power and no skills.
> 
> And addition said he doesn't give a fuck - if you don't like me, you know where to find me!


Vlasov certainly deserved to be in the tournament more than Wlod.

In fact, I'm not even sure if Wlod legitimately beat Gevor.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Vlasov certainly deserved to be in the tournament more than Wlod.
> 
> In fact, I'm not even sure if Wlod legitimately beat Gevor.


Funny enough, Vlasov said that Wlod is totally deserves his place and is a dangerous great old champion who shouldn't be counted out.


----------



## dyna

Rahman was a bitch.


----------



## Cableaddict

Say, speaking of Keith Tapia, (And I just was, above) what the heck has happened to him?

He suffered his only loss, to Tabiti in May 2016, (a fair decision, in a fairly boring fight) and hasn't fought since. I was really liking this guy on his way up. Really fast, good fundamentals. I still don't understand what I saw vs Tabiti, unless he was paid to go easy, and has since given up on the sport.

I can't find a thing about him online, from the last 15 months. Anybody know what's up?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


>


And called Sanya a bitch





Was it a good idea?


----------



## Conall Cernach

Lester1583 said:


> And called Sanya a bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a good idea?


Huck's last stand.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> And called Sanya a bitch
> 
> Was it a good idea?


No!


----------



## Lester1583

@DrMo


----------



## Conall Cernach




----------



## dyna

Vlasov vs any of the top cruisers has to happen


----------



## Cableaddict

HUCK VS USYK -

https://canlitv.co/tivibu-spor

This seems to be a free live stream.

Usyk is walking to the ring right now. Woo HOOOOO !!!!!!!!


----------



## nvs

Usyuk looking good. I enjoy this scrap.


----------



## dyna

We all feel it.


----------



## Cableaddict

Yeah, Usyk looked great, especially his defense. 
Kudos to Huck, who certainly had a few good moments in the first half, but the winner was obviously after the first round.

I thought Byrd's stoppage was crap, though. Huck wasn't even remotely hurt.
Plus, Usyk could have used a few more rounds, and the fans were robbed of a potential real KO.
- Which also hurts the tournament, in terms of promotion.

Well, whatever. Most US fans don't even know this fight happened, which is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## rossco




----------



## Lester1583

With ridiculous ease:


----------



## Lester1583

Very


----------



## dyna

How is it even fair?


----------



## Cableaddict

Usyk - Briedas will be EPIC !


- Unless it's Usyk - Kudryashov.


- Which will be epic.

----------------------------------

I am very excited ! 

I am very feel !


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> Vlasov vs any of the top cruisers has to happen


Glowacki isn't in the tournament so I'd gladly see that fight. If not, Lebedev may want a dance partner.

I'd be happy to see Vlasov in with anyone, Makabu, Duordola, Hunter, anyone top 20 guy not in the tournament.


----------



## adamcanavan

Flea Man said:


> Glowacki isn't in the tournament so I'd gladly see that fight. If not, Lebedev may want a dance partner.
> 
> I'd be happy to see Vlasov in with anyone, Makabu, Duordola, Hunter, anyone top 20 guy not in the tournament.


Glowacki is a reserve for the tournament though so he won't be taking any tough fights for now


----------



## Flea Man

adamcanavan said:


> Glowacki is a reserve for the tournament though so he won't be taking any tough fights for now


That's fair enough, I wasn't sure whether he was or not although I'm glad he is as he's still top class. I guess they didn't want to risk rematches? Only chance of one would be if Huck had beaten Usyk and fought Briedis in the semis.

With Wlod out of the picture we might have seen two rematches in the first round of Glowacki was in instead of Perez. Well, possibly, although I'd have been happy with Usyk-Huck and Briedis-Glowacki.


----------



## adamcanavan

Flea Man said:


> That's fair enough, I wasn't sure whether he was or not although I'm glad he is as he's still top class. I guess they didn't want to risk rematches? Only chance of one would be if Huck had beaten Usyk and fought Briedis in the semis.
> 
> With Wlod out of the picture we might have seen two rematches in the first round of Glowacki was in instead of Perez. Well, possibly, although I'd have been happy with Usyk-Huck and Briedis-Glowacki.


Yeah I would've much preferred Glowackin in there to Wlod and Wlod is probably gonna get wiped out by Gassiev early but not a massive issue tbh.

I wish Drozd wasn't injured so bad,he would've been another quality addition to this tournament and would've definitely had a chance at winning it


----------



## Flea Man

adamcanavan said:


> Yeah I would've much preferred Glowackin in there to Wlod and Wlod is probably gonna get wiped out by Gassiev early but not a massive issue tbh.
> 
> I wish Drozd wasn't injured so bad,he would've been another quality addition to this tournament and would've definitely had a chance at winning it


Drozd just knows he's weak on the WBC program!

I guess IBF not allowing Gassiev to sidestep Wlod meant he had to be in.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Vlasov vs any of the top cruisers has to happen


Latest from the Samara Motormouth:

Still considers Kudryashov a hype job;

Duro is a bum;

Usyk is good but boring;

Huck is shot;

Lebedev is fighting cans and avoiding him;

A.Sanchez doesn't know shit about defense;

GGG's defense shit;

Canelo is protected and uninteresting;

Size doesn't matter - he can outskill anyone;

Top 5 P4P - Crawford, Ward, Garcia, Golovkin and Linares;

He likes Linares - fuck off.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Latest from the Samara Motormouth:
> 
> He likes Linares - fuck off.


One offensive stylist likes The offensive stylist.

Of course he does, as he should.


----------



## dyna

When you're just starting to miss Wlad and you realize that the first quarter final fight of the WBSS will basically be Latvian Wladimir vs Crimean Ali.


----------



## Flea Man

Who's the best prospect at cruiser with:

Under 15 fights (including WSB/APB Pro)

No bouts for a world title

??? Answers on a postcard


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> Who's the best prospect at cruiser with:
> 
> Under 15 fights (including WSB/APB Pro)
> 
> No bouts for a world title
> 
> ??? Answers on a postcard


Does 15 fights count?
Then Andrew Tabiti.

Cieslak maybe.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Who's the best prospect at cruiser with:
> 
> Under 15 fights (including WSB/APB Pro)
> 
> No bouts for a world title
> 
> ??? Answers on a postcard


Tabiti.

Not the most exciting, but the most proven.



dyna said:


> Cieslak maybe.


Cieslak got busted for roids, by the way.


----------



## dyna




----------



## dyna

There's Okolie too.

But besides that not much currently on the radar.


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> There's Okolie too.
> 
> But besides that not much currently on the radar.


If we're looking at the next few years, I think there's a 50 / 50 chance that Bivol will have to move up. (after he cleans out 175.)
Yes, he started out as a SMW, but he's tall, with really wide shoulders, and is just getting to that age where mass starts building naturally.


----------



## Flea Man

Tahiti! Of course.

Don't really rate him though to be honest.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Who's the best prospect at cruiser with:
> 
> Under 15 fights (including WSB/APB Pro)
> 
> No bouts for a world title
> 
> ??? Answers on a postcard


Aleksei Egorov

- European Champion, stopping Mammedov and brutalizing other quality guys like Ahmatovic

- APB HW Champ beat Clemente Russo 3x including by stoppage, Bouloudinats


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Aleksei Egorov
> 
> - European Champion, stopping Mammedov and brutalizing other quality guys like Ahmatovic
> 
> - APB HW Champ beat Clemente Russo 3x including by stoppage, Bouloudinats


Yes!!! Saw one of his fights with Russo. How many fights did he have in APB?


----------



## Vysotsky

Imre Szello is good too don't think he has the same potential Egorov does though.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Yes!!! Saw one of his fights with Russo. How many fights did he have in APB?


Only saw 5 on his record there. Haven't seen this most recent bout.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Yes!!! Saw one of his fights with Russo. How many fights did he have in APB?


Forgot about fellow Russian and former Kickboxer Aleksei Papin. 8-0 just beat the Argentine giant and former Huck title challenger Rossi he looks quality.

Brutal finish

Edit - wow watch from 6 min on. Rossi hits him on the break then opens a cut with a headbutt and Papin gets fucking nasty.





Look at that KD, Shibata head movement and Lausse left hooks.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Forgot about fellow Russian and former Kickboxer Aleksei Papin. 8-0 just beat the Argentine giant and former Huck title challenger Rossi he looks quality.
> 
> Brutal finish
> 
> Edit - wow watch from 6 min on. Rossi hits him on the break then opens a cut with a headbutt and Papin gets fucking nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that KD, Shibata head movement and Lausse left hooks.


Now this dude looks interesting!


----------



## adamcanavan

I'm a big fan of Jai Opetaia, just to add to those already named


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> Aleksei Egorov
> 
> - European Champion, stopping Mammedov and brutalizing other quality guys like Ahmatovic
> 
> - APB HW Champ beat Clemente Russo 3x including by stoppage, Bouloudinats


Damn, he does look good. Kind of a CW Golovkin. 
Relentless, good footwork, varied offense, calm under pressure....


----------



## Mexi-Box

Vysotsky said:


> Aleksei Egorov
> 
> - European Champion, stopping Mammedov and brutalizing other quality guys like Ahmatovic
> 
> - APB HW Champ beat Clemente Russo 3x including by stoppage, Bouloudinats


OH, I saw that dude on the Kudryashov/Durodola card.


----------



## Vysotsky

adamcanavan said:


> I'm a big fan of Jai Opetaia, just to add to those already named


Ah shit i remember him from the 2012 games haven't heard anything since. He was like 16 or 17 and lost in a real close fight to Mammedov in the opening round. Nothing really of him on YT.


----------



## adamcanavan

Vysotsky said:


> Ah shit i remember him from the 2012 games haven't heard anything since. He was like 16 or 17 and lost in a real close fight to Mammedov in the opening round. Nothing really of him on YT.


I first saw him in the 2014 commonwealth championships and even though he lost in the quarter finals I thought he looked like a real talent, 12-0 now as a pro and just had his first non-knockover fight and appears to be at least a decent fight on paper next time out. Being moved slow but he is only 22


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=988316811306177



Check out the combined record


----------



## PivotPunch

Wlod should retire. He looke dgood physically but mentally he seemed defeated from the opening bell on. What was he thinking? Gassiev isn't Chakhiev he doesn't slow down so he was just gifting him rounds. Wlods only chance was to pressure Gassiev and make it a war.
It didn't seme like he felt ready to do that so he should retire he isn't going to beat any elite boxer like this.
I think gassiev beats Dorticos. Him vs Usyk will be fun


----------



## dyna

Oh yes baby!


----------



## nvs

Gassiev seems to the goods, i like his style a lot.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

nvs said:


> Gassiev seems to the goods, i like his style a lot.


Gassiev is legit but it will be a tough ask for him against Dorticos, Gassiev doesnt move his head alot so Dorticos is going to throw alot of straights, this will be interesting


----------



## thehook13




----------



## Kid Cubano

thehook13 said:


>


it looks like those polls i saw a couple of weeks before the election Clinton vs Trump.


----------



## thehook13

Kid Cubano said:


> it looks like those polls i saw a couple of weeks before the election Clinton vs Trump.


Yes. Polls are only peoples opinion. Not concrete


----------



## Cableaddict

Folks are REALLY underestimating Briedas.

Yeah, his bout with Perez was ugly and boring, but Briedas has looked fantastic in the past. He definitely has more skills than Dorticos or Gassiev, especially his defensive movement and his counterpunching abilities. 

I think he was just playing it really safe against Perez. I didn't like it, but I understand it. 
Sadly, Briedas now has to face Usyk, so maybe that's why the vote is so low on him, but I'd pick him (by a small margin) to beat both Dorticos and Gassiev.


----------



## dyna

He's back

http://www.boxingscene.com/guillermo-jones-returns-ring-on-november-18--122400


----------



## PivotPunch

dyna said:


> He's back
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/guillermo-jones-returns-ring-on-november-18--122400


I wish he wasn't. This will be disapppointing in so many ways


----------



## Cableaddict

adamcanavan said:


> I'm a big fan of Jai Opetaia, just to add to those already named


Indeed ! Opetaia is another EXTREMELY promising CW prospect who has kinda' has flown under the radar, as he was considered a HW by many fans, and fought a bit at HW in 2016.

This guy REALLY looks good. Lovely fundamentals, patience, and all sorts of powah. At only 6'2" and a 76" reach, he was kind of a midget by today's HW standards, but he should do very well at 200. Also, he seems fast enough to get inside, and he has the footwork to attack from outside, so I think he has a solid shot even if he eventually moves back up. He managed to make sub- 197 lbs against Anmann, so maybe he'll be able to stay at CW

He now holds the IBF "Youth CW Title," whatever da'fuk THAT means.


----------



## dyna

Constantin Bejenaru's reach though.

Even at lightweight 67" is not a lot.
Donaire has 68".


----------



## Lester1583

Cruiserweight Boogeymen.


----------



## dyna

Bejenaru - Mchunu is the modern Makabu-Mchunu


----------



## dyna

Warning! Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Jackson

Surprised not seen more about this on this thread...

A 41-0 (40 ko's) cruiserweight makes his reappearance after approaching two years out of the ring on Saturday. William Bezerra, or "Thompson", tries to go 42-0 against Jose Robson Dos Santos (17-1). The hard hitting Brazilian is out to get his career back on track and to get a world title shot.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/536325

He's obviously taking this fight seriously, he deleted his Facebook account the other week.... he was penciled in to fight earlier in the year in Mexico and even the result came up on Boxrec for a little while, before it mysteriously disappeared. The fight in question was an eighth round KO when he was behind on the scorecards but the unbeaten Brazilian eventually prevailed.... The disappearing fight also neatly corresponded with his one year anniversary of his last fight, which would have seen him drop off the radar in terms of Boxrec rankings. There was also a fight in the USA that has disappeared from his record since Boxrec cleaned up their standards recently and maybe a couple of others.

Always interested with projects like him. I don't quite see what is the actual point. They've never bothered going abroad like the Mike Miranda route, never even tried to get ranked in recent years and now most of the fights in Brazil get put on YouTube, it won't be as easy to fight people who have pockets in their boxing shorts without it being ridiculed.

I'm looking forward to this fight disappearing from the record books, put on Youtube in 120p quality, or never actually taking place.

I obviously have too much time on my hands to be interested in this shit.


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> Warning! Not for the faint of heart.


Good lordy! That ref must have had money riding on the Nagy. He was out on his feet several times, earlier in the bout.

That's just nasty.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> What time is love?


An evening with Usyk.
Mesmerizing


----------



## Lester1583

Lebedev amateur fight - natural born puncher:


----------



## dyna

Makabu/Durodola were/are supposed to fight today


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Makabu/Durodola were/are supposed to fight today


Remember the Days of African Terror?

They used to rule the cruiserweight underground with an iron fist.

Crushed by the superior Eastern Euro race.

Only tears and ashes now.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dyna said:


> Makabu/Durodola were/are supposed to fight today


Really? I see nothing on BoxRec.


----------



## dyna

Mexi-Box said:


> Really? I see nothing on BoxRec.


https://www.badlefthook.com/2017/11...u-vs-olanrewaju-durodola-set-for-december-6th


----------



## dyna

The footage must come quick.

Bejenaru vs Mchunu


----------



## dyna




----------



## dyna




----------



## dyna




----------



## dyna




----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


>


Bah Gawd!

Bejenaru, Vlasov and Papin - The Cursed Trinity of the Cruiserweight Hell.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Bah Gawd!
> 
> Bejenaru, Vlasov and Papin - The Cursed Trinity of the Cruiserweight Hell.


Check Emilio Ramirez's boxrec, if you dare.



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> if you dare.


Joshua's days are numbered.

Dorticos takes no prisoners:




@Kid Cubano


----------



## Lester1583

- Welcome to the bum of the month tour. I'm your guide - Maxim Vlasov


----------



## Kid Cubano

Lester1583 said:


> Joshua's days are numbered.
> 
> Dorticos takes no prisoners:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kid Cubano


LOL


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


>


Have you watched it yet, D?

A stinker to most.
A tactical warfare to some.

Hard to score, even harder to finish.
The right man won, the wrong man lost.

Floccinaucinihilipilification.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Have you watched it yet, D?
> 
> A stinker to most.
> A tactical warfare to some.
> 
> Hard to score, even harder to finish.
> The right man won, the wrong man lost.
> 
> Floccinaucinihilipilification.


Haven't been able to watch (find) a video of it yet.
But from what I've read the knockdown may have also been debateable.


----------



## dyna

Mchunu-Bejenaru was a nice tactical affair.

Personally felt Mchunu deserved the decision, but I guess it could have went both ways.
Scorecards were very bad.


----------



## PivotPunch

Wtf I can't believe Mchunu lost to Bejenaru. I've seen Bejenaru fight in videos a while ago and never thought he would go anywhere. mchunu has issues mainly cardio and every fight that isn't fought at his pace but he is really really skilled and athletic.

Wasn't bejenaru trained by Rooney for a little while? But I never fought of him as more than one of these 100 wanna Mike Tysons we've seen over the years. I really wanna see the fight because the guy i remember from years ago wouldn't have even gone the distance with Mchunu


----------



## dyna

PivotPunch said:


> Wtf I can't believe Mchunu lost to Bejenaru. I've seen Bejenaru fight in videos a while ago and never thought he would go anywhere. mchunu has issues mainly cardio and every fight that isn't fought at his pace but he is really really skilled and athletic.
> 
> Wasn't bejenaru trained by Rooney for a little while? But I never fought of him as more than one of these 100 wanna Mike Tysons we've seen over the years. I really wanna see the fight because the guy i remember from years ago wouldn't have even gone the distance with Mchunu


I thought the commentators were biased for Bejenaru and one of them scored it a draw.
Like calling punches that landed for Bejenaru that were slipped by Mchunu.
I felt Mchunu deserved the decision personally and he ended the fight as the stronger man.

The knockdown was just bad balance, Mchunu wasn't hurt.

It's a bit worrying for Bejenaru that Mchunu ended the fight stronger.


----------



## Vysotsky

Good news men Durodola was supposed to fight Gevor on the undercard today but fell through so Duro will face VLASOV on the Gassiev/Dorticos card next week. He finally gets a contender so 1) we can see where he's really at and 2) pefect timing with only 2 left in the tourney after next week and plent of hungry contenders who will be looking to get back in contention.

Vlasov vs Kudryashov, Glowacki, Dorticos, Briedis, Gassiev?

Also Glowacki and Tabiti are 1 and 2 in the WBC that would be a cool eliminator although Tabiti is also in line for an eliminator in the WBO with Fayfer (who?) so i wouldn't be surprised if he went that route......which means Glowacki would face the #3 VLASOV lol The Gods are smiling upon us men.


----------



## dyna

The time has come.


----------



## dyna

Fight of the decade.

That was one technical WAR.


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> Fight of the decade.
> 
> That was one technical WAR.


Indeed it was. Haven't rewatched it yet but will and the Huck fight before Gassiev//Dorticos to bask in the awesomeness of Usyk. Surprised our Brethren haven't shown up given the once in a decade happenings, shame on them. These past two weekends are fucking glorious.

In the past 4 fights Usyk's volume and engine have really been on display, against Mchunu and Hunter i think it was due to their awkwardness, but at this point it seems to be a stylistic decision. I'm starting to wonder if he's transitioning into Jirov but with better defense and athleticism? Also with his lack of true one punch power i'v been saying for a while he needs to develop that sweeping underhand liver shot like Jirov cuz it can produce stoppages even if you aren't Sung Kil Moon.

Over and over and over again. Can't stop it, won't stop it, it's like time itself.


----------



## Vysotsky

Vysotsky said:


> - lol i'v never paid attention to* Vlasov* but with his new found Achillies like prowess and a tongue equally lethal i need to. Really *hope him and Glowacki can improve their positions during the WBSS maybe take on one of the Africans each. Vlasov/Makabu would be nice.* Closest thing we'll come to a Pirog/Toney matchup.


Durodola did the trick. Hopefully Vlasov gets a better contender and gets in the mix post tourney.


----------



## Vysotsky

Vysotsky said:


> - lol i'v never paid attention to* Vlasov* but with his new found Achillies like prowess and a tongue equally lethal i need to. Really *hope him and Glowacki can improve their positions during the WBSS maybe take on one of the Africans each. Vlasov/Makabu would be nice.* Closest thing we'll come to a Pirog/Toney matchup.


Durodola did the trick. Glowacki will be having his 3rd fight next weekend post Usyk but they're all canon fodder. Hopefully he does something relevant soon too.


----------



## dyna

Vysotsky said:


> Durodola did the trick. Hopefully Vlasov gets a better contender and gets in the mix post tourney.


Vlasov is sometimes so strange, like he punches without power but then suddenly his opponent starts stumbling all over the place.

A lot of holding but it seemed to do work and after Duro was gassed he received a pretty brutal pounding.
Hope he fights Huck next, although that could very well become an even uglier clinch fest. Lebedev-Vlasov would be even better.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Vlasov is sometimes so strange, like he punches without power but then suddenly his opponent starts stumbling all over the place.


That's his trainer's style and philosophy.

Even if you don't have natural power, you can still hurt you opponents with well-timed accurate unexpected shots hidden behind the wall of feints.


----------



## bballchump11

Gassiev is nice as hell. Has some next level skill


----------



## Vysotsky

dyna said:


> Vlasov is sometimes so strange, like he punches without power but then suddenly his opponent starts stumbling all over the place.
> 
> A lot of holding but it seemed to do work and after Duro was gassed he received a pretty brutal pounding.
> Hope he fights Huck next, although that could very well become an even uglier clinch fest. Lebedev-Vlasov would be even better.


lol I know! I have been perplexed over that too. The loopy right hand around the guard especially. Doesn't turn it over with his shoulder, not seeming snap, mostly just pushing it and guys get hurt by it. I want to see him against Glowacki, Dorticos, Lebedev, quite bad. Maybe even the WBSS winner as a 1st "easy" (not easy) defense.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vysotsky said:


> lol I know! I have been perplexed over that too. *The loopy right hand around the guard especially. Doesn't turn it over with his shoulder, not seeming snap, mostly just pushing it and guys get hurt by it*. I want to see him against Glowacki, Dorticos, Lebedev, quite bad. Maybe even the WBSS winner as a 1st "easy" (not easy) defense.


This is true, but Vlasov does have excellent balance & foot placement, so at least the support is always there. That counts for a lot.

Also, he's very good at varying his timing, so some of his punches are actually pretty fast, but it's hard to realize this.

You're definitely right about his shoulder, though, plus he doesn't snap his other arm back enough. Imagine how dangerous he'd be if he get's that together. FWIW He works with Pirog's old trainer, I believe. Now that he's finally getting some international exposure, maybe they'll get more serious about honing that technique.


----------



## dyna

bballchump11 said:


> Gassiev is nice as hell. Has some next level skill


Did you cry?


----------



## bballchump11

dyna said:


> Did you cry?


:lol: naw I just had to show respect


----------



## Berliner

*Abel Sanchez: Gassiev Won't Wait, Will Start Faster With Usyk*
http://www.boxingscene.com/abel-sanchez-gassiev-wait-start-faster-with-usyk--125023

Boy Usyk is in trouble. And Sanchez is right. Usyk IS throwing pitty-pat punches like an amateur. Big problem for him against a guy like Gassiev.


----------



## Lester1583

Damn




@Vysotsky 
@dyna


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vysotsky
> @dyna


Yea, I posted about it in the WBSS thread.
Vlasos eats him.

Radchenko lookslike he has a good chin on him, but despite dropping Glowacki his power seems an issue.
Not sure if he'll ever land a punch like that on a quality fighter again.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Berliner said:


> *Abel Sanchez: Gassiev Won't Wait, Will Start Faster With Usyk*
> http://www.boxingscene.com/abel-sanchez-gassiev-wait-start-faster-with-usyk--125023
> 
> Boy Usyk is in trouble. And Sanchez is right. Usyk IS throwing pitty-pat punches like an amateur. Big problem for him against a guy like Gassiev.


Uh oh, Berliner made his prediction. Everything on Usyk!


----------



## Lester1583

Shattered Illusions 





@DrMo @Berliner @dyna


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Shattered Illusions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DrMo @Berliner @dyna


Got me a nice amount of points on Boxing Prophet. Sadly, I fucked up this month by picking a bunch of underdogs and seeing if that worked. Didn't work at all. Last time I try that.


----------



## DrMo

Lester1583 said:


> Shattered Illusions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DrMo @Berliner @dyna


Cheers for posting that

Very poor tactically by Merhy, he's not good enough in the pocket to be so static & spend all that time squared up on the ropes. He didn't have the power or workrate to stop Goula from walking straight in & he got tuned up

Good win by Goula, he's fairly basic but does what he does quite well


----------



## Mexi-Box

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978730982785171457
Looks like Murat ate Dorticos.


----------



## dyna

Mexi-Box said:


> Looks like Murat ate Doritos™.


I fixed that little spelling mistake.


----------



## Conall Cernach

Finally Mann is stepping up. Think Lerena wiil prove too much for him.

https://www.timeslive.co.za/amp/sport/2019-03-15-lerena-and-mann-to-shake-emperors-palace/


----------



## Cableaddict

Good to see that some resurrected the best thread on this forum, ever.

:smoke


I've never heard of Lerena. What's the deal with him?


----------



## Conall Cernach

Cableaddict said:


> Good to see that some resurrected the best thread on this forum, ever.
> 
> :smoke
> 
> I've never heard of Lerena. What's the deal with him?


Southpaw. No KO artist but a pretty slick boxer for a CW. IMHO he'd give Briedis a fight.


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Thx.

He seems pretty good. Kutcher's the kind of guy that can make a good fighter look average.
I think Lerena needs to up his output, though. Being cautious & patient is good, but IMO he gave Kutcher way too much time to think.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Conall Cernach said:


> Southpaw. No KO artist but a pretty slick boxer for a CW. IMHO he'd give Briedis a fight.


Briedis has looked absolutely disgusting lately. He's probably there for the taking. I'm pretty sure several had Lerena lost close but clear to Kalenga when they fought. I can't remember the fight... or if I even watched it, honestly.

Never seen nor heard of Mann, though.

Also, I just now noticed Bejenaru has not fought at all last year nor this year. WTF happened to him? He had a big win over Mchunu and disappeared it seems.


----------



## Cableaddict

Bejenaru, wow that's right.

Undefeated , but it looks like he retired. Boxrec has him listed as "inactive."

Maybe he got a real job, or maybe he went to prison? 
Heck, maybe he married some rich widow, who knows?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Cableaddict said:


> Bejenaru, wow that's right.
> 
> Undefeated , but it looks like he retired. Boxrec has him listed as "inactive."
> 
> Maybe he got a real job, or maybe he went to prison?
> Heck, maybe he married some rich widow, who knows?


Again, I remember watching some of his fight with Mchunu. IIRC, he dropped Mchunu and won a razor close decision. Completely off the top of my head. I really don't feel like looking at BoxRec in case someone wants to gripe about me remembering wrong.

I think more people had Mchunu winning, though. I've been slacking with boxing lately, so I can barely remember if I even saw some of these fights or not. Anyways, he crossed my mind, and it's ridiculous that he's not fought at all. You'd think such a significant win would put him in line for bigger, better fights and more money. I've not looked him up on Boxingscene either, so he might've hit the lottery or some shit.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Bejenaru vs. Goulmiran tomorrow!


----------



## dyna

I'm still waiting...


----------

